# Melt Cosmetics



## Carolina Marie (May 31, 2013)

Hey ladies! idk if this has been posted yet
  	these are supposed to be swatches of the melt lipsticks! This picture is from Dana Bomar's instagram






http://web.stagram.com/p/460882273734840780_227093923

  	edit: melt cosmetics has a picture of darling lipstick paired with nightmoth on their instagram http://instagram.com/p/Zy7y8TpDQ1/


----------



## Yazmin (May 31, 2013)

Got my Melt lippies today and did some quick swatches:  Packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Stupid Love, By Starlight, Belladonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just slapped on By Starlight straight from the tube real quick, no balm, P+P or liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Initially I thought it reminded me of Strong Woman, so I decided to swatch them together. They are clearly different.   Strong Woman, By Starlight, Heroine (bottom)


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess we can put swatches and reviews here.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lip swatches from Melt


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They all look so pretty. I'm really loving the red and purple. I so wish they weren't $19 though


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Richelle


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Must get my hands on By Starlight! :bigheart: Darling and Summer are also gorgeous. Belladonna is a blue red, right?


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Thanks Richelle


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2013)

Found this YT vid of some swatches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Compares CYY (left) to Stupid Love.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> Must get my hands on By Starlight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes!


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Must get my hands on By Starlight! :bigheart:  Darling and Summer are also gorgeous. *Belladonna is a blue red*, right?
> ...


 Thanks! I can skip that one now.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> Thanks! I can skip that one now.


  	I knew you'd say that lol


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I can skip that one now.
> ...


 Haha, they just don't look good on me.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha, they just don't look good on me.


  	When I imagine a blue red in your avatar I think it would look beautiful!


----------



## Corally (Jun 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, they just don't look good on me.
> ...


 Aaw thanks. It's probably just me because I prefer warm colors (with the exception of purples :bigheart.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh my! They all look great.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 1, 2013)

Carolina Marie said:


> Hey ladies! idk if this has been posted yet
> these are supposed to be swatches of the melt lipsticks! This picture is from Dana Bomar's instagram
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 1, 2013)

Yazmin said:


>


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 1, 2013)

Yazmin said:


>


  	Thanks for sharing the swatches!!!  I am really interested in By Starlight.  I just love purple lipsticks.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 1, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They all look so pretty. I'm really loving the red and purple. I so wish they weren't $19 though


  	The colors are gorgeous!  I agree with you on the price.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 1, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> That purple and lighter purple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Going through other picture on instagram it looks as though Darling is actually pink on lips.

  	Also noticed that By Starlight looks similar to Heroine on lighter skintones.


----------



## kissy89 (Jun 1, 2013)

Might have to look into getting these...


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah it's pink, not light purple.


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 1, 2013)

My by starlight came today but i wont be home til after midnight. I cant wait to go home and play


----------



## Carolina Marie (Jun 1, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They all look so pretty. I'm really loving the red and purple. I so wish they weren't $19 though


  	i know!! i'd love to buy some, especially that dark purple! But $19 plus shipping i'd rather buy Chanel or YSL :/


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Going through other picture on instagram it looks as though Darling is actually pink on lips.  Also noticed that By Starlight looks similar to Heroine on lighter skintones.


  I hope not! I don't wanna buy it cuz i have Heroine BUs comin out my ears!


----------



## JJJewels (Jun 1, 2013)

Once I get my lippies (Stupid Love, By Starlight) I will post some swatches on NW15 skin!


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Richelle83 said:
> 
> 
> > Going through other picture on instagram it looks as though Darling is actually pink on lips.  Also noticed that By Starlight looks similar to Heroine on lighter skintones.
> ...


  I tried on my by starlight and love!! Idk how it would look on lighter skin tones but it looks nothing like heroine. I dont think it would look the same on lighter skintone. Its just too different for it to look remotely similar on any skin tone


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I tried on my by starlight and love!! Idk how it would look on lighter skin tones but it looks nothing like heroine. I dont think it would look the same on lighter skintone. Its just too different for it to look remotely similar on any skin tone


  That's it. I'm getting it and summer for my first order. Was BS the only one you got?


----------



## MACina (Jun 2, 2013)

Me too....it is STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> *Must get my hands on By Starlight!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> luvlydee said:
> 
> 
> > I tried on my by starlight and love!! Idk how it would look on lighter skin tones but it looks nothing like heroine. I dont think it would look the same on lighter skintone. Its just too different for it to look remotely similar on any skin tone
> ...


  Yea i only got by starlight because for the price i wanted to get just what i will use lol.  i was considering the red one but i love my ririwoo and i have a bu of ririwoo already so no point in spending that much on a red lipstick


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Yea i only got by starlight because for the price i wanted to get just what i will use lol.  i was considering the red one but i love my ririwoo and i have a bu of ririwoo already so no point in spending that much on a red lipstick


  I agree. I've got a shit-ton of matte reds, so no belladonna just yet. But you were right about heroine and BS!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  	I do like Arabian Night.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I do like Arabian Night.


  Ok now Richelle. That wasn't the point of that picture! :haha: :winkiss:


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Ok now Richelle. That wasn't the point of that picture!








 I immediately found the website and its oos, like how rude is that!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> :haha:  I immediately found the website and its oos, like how rude is that!


----------



## Corally (Jun 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> luvlydee said:
> 
> 
> > Yea i only got by starlight because for the price i wanted to get just what i will use lol.  i was considering the red one but i love my ririwoo and i have a bu of ririwoo already so no point in spending that much on a red lipstick
> ...


 By Starlight :eyelove: Arabian Night is also super pretty! I'm not familiar with the brand though..


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 2, 2013)

ALL OF THE PURPLES!!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 3, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>








 Why have I not gotten into Lime Crime yet?! Darn you MAC!


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Arabian Night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	I have never heard of this brand before!


erine1881 said:


>


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Arabian Night     I have never heard of this brand before!


  I've only heard of coloured raine on IG. It's one of those brands that is giving the popular MUAs it's products to hawk on IG.


----------



## niketyi (Jun 3, 2013)

I got stupid love on Saturday! I'll post a pic once I get Summer. It's coming today!


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 3, 2013)

Prettay nike!


niketyi said:


> I got stupid love on Saturday! I'll post a pic once I get Summer. It's coming today!


----------



## niketyi (Jun 3, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> Prettay nike!


  	Thx Torre!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 3, 2013)

The swatches are pretty, but I'm not ready to bite just yet.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 3, 2013)

i'd love to get Starlight...let me know when these go on sale or at least do FREE SHIPPING


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone described the scent on the Melt lipsticks? That's pretty important to me. I always sniff a new lip product before I even swatch it, if possible.


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 3, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Has anyone described the scent on the Melt lipsticks? That's pretty important to me. I always sniff a new lip product before I even swatch it, if possible.


  I read on someone's Instagram photo that they smell like playdough :S not sure how true that is though


----------



## niketyi (Jun 3, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Has anyone described the scent on the Melt lipsticks? That's pretty important to me. I always sniff a new lip product before I even swatch it, if possible.


  They smell sweet like cupcakes or some kind of pastry.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Has anyone described the scent on the Melt lipsticks? That's pretty important to me. I always sniff a new lip product before I even swatch it, if possible.





tahliaguerreiro said:


> I read on someone's Instagram photo that they smell like playdough :S not sure how true that is though





niketyi said:


> They smell sweet like cupcakes or some kind of pastry.


  Vanilla cake batter


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 3, 2013)

niketyi said:


> They smell sweet like cupcakes or some kind of pastry.





erine1881 said:


> Vanilla cake batter


  Yummmm!! I'm excited to get mine now


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2013)

tahliaguerreiro said:


> Yummmm!! I'm excited to get mine now


  Yeah there's a girl on YT who said it's more scented than mac lippies.


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah there's a girl on YT who said it's more scented than mac lippies.


  Oh really? I love the colours and the idea of the scent but I think they're trying to compete too much with MAC and they're just starting out. With that being said I hope they're worth the money coz I bought all except for the red


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2013)

tahliaguerreiro said:


> Oh really? I love the colours and the idea of the scent but I think they're trying to compete too much with MAC and they're just starting out. With that being said I hope they're worth the money coz I bought all except for the red


  Fingers crossed!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ordered on Sunday and it's already shipped!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 3, 2013)

More comparison swatches:

  	By Starlight (no flash/flash): 





  	Violetta, Strong Woman, By Starlight, Heroine, Seductive Intent, Feel My Pulse






  	Belladonna #1 (no flash/flash): 





  	Eden Rouge, Red Racer, Ronnie Red, Belladonna, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Belladonna, RiRi Woo






  	Belladonna #2 (no flash/flash):





  	Charmed, I'm Sure, Love Goddess, Belladonna, Runaway Red (Shop/Cook), Ruffian Red, Heartless, Belladonna, Runaway Red (MMO)







  	Stupid Love (no flash/flash):





  	Candy Yum Yum, Quick Sizzle, Pink Pigeon, Stupid Love, Embrace Me, Moxie, Show Orchid, Stupid Love, Night Blooming, NYX Shocking Pink


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah,ok, thank you, Erine!


erine1881 said:


> I've only heard of coloured raine on IG. It's one of those brands that is giving the popular MUAs it's products to hawk on IG.


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





niketyi said:


> I got stupid love on Saturday! I'll post a pic once I get Summer. It's coming today!


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> More comparison swatches:
> 
> By Starlight (no flash/flash):
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> More comparison swatches:
> 
> By Starlight (no flash/flash):
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for all these swatches! They all seem different enough from what I already have. Stupid Love is even brighter than Pink Pigeon and Embrace me woohoo! I'm a bit dissapointed that Belladonna seems more of a warmer red. I thought it would be more bluebased.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 4, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> More comparison swatches:
> 
> By Starlight (no flash/flash):
> 
> ...









 Thank you!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Lip swatches from Melt


  	Summer is beautiful.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 4, 2013)

I ordered on Friday night. I got these babies on Monday. By Starlight is the favorite. I would say its a must have. Belladonna looks much better in the picture than in person. Haha in person its a little more dull and darker on my lips. In the picture its like bright and vibrant almost.




  	By Starlight




  	Darling




  	Belladonna




  	Stupid Love


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 4, 2013)

niketyi said:


> I got stupid love on Saturday! I'll post a pic once I get Summer. It's coming today!


  	So cute!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  	SL looks more like Embrace Me? or Pink Pigeon, maybe.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2013)

These swatches are gorgeous...  but I'm still waiting.   Mabye I'll get them the next break  MAC has.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Thanks for the swatches!  IKR hboy:   I have CYY so I'll skip SL for now. Thanks Erin!  Yes girl!  Yep, I agree. Lip pigmentation will be a factor as well.  :drools:  Why have I not gotten into Lime Crime yet?! Darn you MAC! :getyou:


 I went to use my LC airborne unicorn  today and I can't find it!!!  ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> More comparison swatches:  By Starlight (no flash/flash):
> 
> Violetta, Strong Woman, By Starlight, Heroine, Seductive Intent, Feel My Pulse
> 
> ...


 wow lol. thank you so much girl!! these are very helpful!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

.....LOVEEEEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	By Starlight is such a stunning purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimbunney said:


> I ordered on Friday night. I got these babies on Monday. By Starlight is the favorite. I would say its a must have. Belladonna looks much better in the picture than in person. Haha in person its a little more dull and darker on my lips. In the picture its like bright and vibrant almost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anie (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got my lippies today!! They are so beautiful I didn't even dare to swatch them! LOL!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 5, 2013)

I can honestly say i looove by starlight more than heroine lipstick. I took pictures and recorded a youtube video on it but  i had to step out my house but hopefully by tonight i should have everything up


----------



## MissTT (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^ Wow! *rubshandsgreedily*


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 5, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> *I can honestly say i looove by starlight more than heroine lipstick.* I took pictures and recorded a youtube video on it but i had to step out my house but hopefully by tonight i should have everything up


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 5, 2013)

These are pics taken from my blog.  I also put up the youtube video. The links are in my signature.

  	By Starlight. My new Love lol












  	by starlight (left) Heroine (right)


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 5, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> *I can honestly say i looove by starlight more than heroine lipstick.* I took pictures and recorded a youtube video on it but i had to step out my house but hopefully by tonight i should have everything up


  	lmao yup. i didnt think it could possibly happen.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

....By Starlight is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





luvlydee said:


> These are pics taken from my blog.  I also put up the youtube video. The links are in my signature.
> 
> By Starlight. My new Love lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 6, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> *I can honestly say i looove by starlight more than heroine lipstick.* I took pictures and recorded a youtube video on it but i had to step out my house but hopefully by tonight i should have everything up
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I looks good on you! I def want it now.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 6, 2013)

Oooh I love that By Starlight has more of a blue tone than Heroine. Aww sh**. I'm starting to want it now.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Oooh I love that By Starlight has more of a blue tone than Heroine. Aww sh**. I'm starting to want it now.


  Mine just came today!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> These are pics taken from my blog.  I also put up the youtube video. The links are in my signature.
> 
> By Starlight. My new Love lol
> 
> ...


  	nice swatches! looks great on you too.

  	have you tried fierce intense lipgloss from illamasqua? it's lighter than by starlight, but it has a similar grey-blue tone to it....i think you might like it if you have it at a sephora near you...


----------



## Anie (Jun 6, 2013)

I did get Fierce by Illamasqua! Gorgeous opaque purple! Now I need Kontrol lipstick!!!


----------



## MACupGrl (Jun 6, 2013)

Found Shrinkle's pic on Instagram of By Starlight:


----------



## kimibos (Jun 6, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> These are pics taken from my blog.  I also put up the youtube video. The links are in my signature.
> 
> By Starlight. My new Love lol
> 
> ...


  	     thanks for the swatches! i  really want this lipstick now. it looks better than heroine to me.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 6, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Oooh I love that By Starlight has more of a blue tone than Heroine. Aww sh**. I'm starting to want it now.


  	uhoh, I need to see the yt video so I can drool then order.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anie said:


> I did get Fierce by Illamasqua! Gorgeous opaque purple! Now I need Kontrol lipstick!!!


  	yes illasmaqua does have a similar color.


----------



## kissy89 (Jun 6, 2013)

By Starlight looks pretty, but I guess I LOVE my Heroine better!! Im pretty loyal to MAC lol so I think this will be a skip for me. But its so pretty on you ladies!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ Kissy, I love MAC too but I am in no way loyal. LOL! As long as it's pretty, I'm down (for the most part).


erine1881 said:


> Mine just came today!


  	What are your thoughts Erine? You loving it?


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 6, 2013)

i loooove me some heroine..lawd knows i do BUT Starlight is what heroine should've been!! im lovin the swatches but how is the texture on the lips? does it go on smoothly...dry? im still waiting for a free shippin or somethin at least...however...that arabian lippie...ummm yea


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 6, 2013)

I need to get my hands on By Starlight and Summer. Not sure how Summer would look on me but i'm intrigued.


----------



## kissy89 (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Heroine because of the texture, smell, and of course the color. I see that by starlight is more metallic than heroine ( Im judging from pictures) but I guess I dont like the frost like appearance on it, if that makes any sense. I LOVE heroine and Im even more sad that I dont have strong woman!!! I dont want to pay the $50 price tag, but I may have to because I NEED MACS strong woman!!! lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> ^^ Kissy, I love MAC too but I am in no way loyal. LOL! As long as it's pretty, I'm down (for the most part). What are your thoughts Erine? You loving it?


  I'll post swatches tomorrow. I can only gauge lips on me with a full face, and i was naked-faced cuz i was off to the gym.


----------



## MACina (Jun 7, 2013)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anie said:


> I did get Fierce by Illamasqua! Gorgeous opaque purple! *Now I need Kontrol lipstick!!!*


----------



## Anie (Jun 7, 2013)

kissy89 said:


> I like Heroine because of the texture, smell, and of course the color. I see that by starlight is more metallic than heroine ( Im judging from pictures) but I guess I dont like the frost like appearance on it, if that makes any sense. I LOVE heroine and Im even more sad that I dont have strong woman!!! I dont want to pay the $50 price tag, but I may have to because I NEED MACS strong woman!!! lol


  By Starlight is not a frost  on the photos it looks like it is because they apparently dabbed a bit of lipgloss on top of it, but trust me it is not a frost at all . And I was dying to get Heroine, so i got 2 from the fashion sets and I love it, always will! But By Starlight is THE purple I was looking for my whole life!!


----------



## Anie (Jun 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me too :eyelove:    For sure.Kontrol is gorgeous!


  It is a lot more blue than By Starlight, but I need it anyway lol!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I went to use my LC airborne unicorn  today and I can't find it!!!  ;(


 yay k found it! lol in one of my many makeup bags lol


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 9, 2013)

kissy89 said:


> I like Heroine because of the texture, smell, and of course the color. I see that by starlight is more metallic than heroine ( Im judging from pictures) but I guess I dont like the frost like appearance on it, if that makes any sense. I LOVE heroine and Im even more sad that I dont have strong woman!!! *I dont want to pay the $50 price tag, but I may have to because I NEED MACS strong woman!!! lol*


  	giiiiiiiiiirl NO!!! u crazy lol. it'll come back out again im sure by the end of this year in one of their many collections where they recycle lippies!! be patient love!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> These are pics taken from my blog.  I also put up the youtube video. The links are in my signature.
> 
> By Starlight. My new Love lol
> 
> ...


  	I may purchase this lipstick and it reminds me of the kaior rude girl lipstick except that it's slightly darker and it's not matte.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 10, 2013)

yea I just put my inglot blue and one of my many purple lippies on top.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 10, 2013)

kissy89 said:


> I like Heroine because of the texture, smell, and of course the color. I see that by starlight is more metallic than heroine ( Im judging from pictures) but I guess I dont like the frost like appearance on it, if that makes any sense. I LOVE heroine and Im even more sad that I dont have strong woman!!! I dont want to pay the $50 price tag, but I may have to because I NEED MACS strong woman!!! lol


  	you can def find a good priced one in the clearance bin, I know I did. first come first served.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 10, 2013)

will look fine


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 10, 2013)

violetta can hold u down until, seriously I just got in the cb and I was surprised to see many heroines and sw for good price for sale


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 11, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i loooove me some heroine..lawd knows i do BUT Starlight is what heroine should've been!! im lovin the swatches but how is the texture on the lips? does it go on smoothly...dry? im still waiting for a free shippin or somethin at least...however...that arabian lippie...ummm yea :hot:


  Putting it on it feels dry like ririwoo. But i think ririwoo is much more comfortable to wear.  I think by starlight has the same texture as Ruby woo since ruby woo isnt as comfortable to wear lile ririwoo.  It does go on smooth too.   I wonder what lip liner i can wear with this   





aradhana said:


> nice swatches! looks great on you too.  have you tried fierce intense lipgloss from illamasqua? it's lighter than by starlight, but it has a similar grey-blue tone to it....i think you might like it if you have it at a sephora near you...


  Hmm i havent. But i rarely check out glosses since i dont buy any. I only own 2 glosses (one from the fafi collection and the clear gloss by mac) lol


----------



## Carolina Marie (Jun 12, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> These are pics taken from my blog.  I also put up the youtube video. The links are in my signature.
> 
> By Starlight. My new Love lol
> 
> ...








 that purple looks amazing!!!

	I NEED to get this color, its so


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 12, 2013)

I got my lipsticks today!! They're so pretty


----------



## aradhana (Jun 15, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Hmm i havent. But i rarely check out glosses since i dont buy any. I only own 2 glosses (one from the fafi collection and the clear gloss by mac) lol


  	oh it's probably less exciting if you don't wear gloss!
  	i don't wear glosses very often, but i've somehow managed to amass a fair amount of them in any case!
  	i didn't get fierce when i first tried it out, but now that i'm more comfortable wearing 'crazy' colours, i might give it a try....


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

Just ordered my first  Melt lipstick! I got belladonna with free shipping since its Dana's bday! couldn't pass that up! lol I originally wanted belladonna and stupid love, so that knocks one off the list


----------



## MissTT (Jun 27, 2013)

They only have 2 lippies in stock. I was gonna order, but I'll wait it out.


----------



## Anie (Jun 27, 2013)

Girl!! Get them!! You wooon't regret it!!! 


MissTT said:


> They only have 2 lippies in stock. I was gonna order, but I'll wait it out.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 27, 2013)

I only want By Starlight and it's sold out. Only Belladonna and Summer are in stock.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 27, 2013)

i need to see more swatches of Summer!! all these orange/perissimon colors are starting to look alike


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 2, 2013)

i NEED these lipsticks!! i keep checking for them to be restocked but everyday there's nothing


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 2, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i need to see more swatches of Summer!! all these orange/perissimon colors are starting to look alike


  	yes they are lol, taking a orange break


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 29, 2013)

As posted on the melt cosmetics IG page, the new matte blue lipstick will be released in september


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 30, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> As posted on the melt cosmetics IG page, the new matte blue lipstick will be released in september


 Yup i got the email for it last week. Im def getting it. I only own 1 blue lipstick from ka'oir but i like the texture of melt lipsticks so i think ill get this blue one instead.   In the email it also stated more colors are coming in sept


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 30, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Yup i got the email for it last week. Im def getting it. I only own 1 blue lipstick from ka'oir but i like the texture of melt lipsticks so i think ill get this blue one instead.   In the email it also stated more colors are coming in sept


  Shitttt with the retro mattes and this, I'm gna be broke..


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 30, 2013)

i dooooo wanna get that blue and starlight!! is the shipping still expensive?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 30, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i dooooo wanna get that blue and starlight!! is the shipping still expensive?


  Hasn't changed for US shipping.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 30, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Hasn't changed for US shipping.


  	and that needs to change lol. im over companys charging an arm and a leg when i know damn well a lipstick doesnt weigh so damn much


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 30, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> and that needs to change lol. im over companys charging an arm and a leg when i know damn well a lipstick doesnt weigh so damn much


  :nods:  A small bubbler shipped USPS in the US costs, at a minimum (for 1oz-the weight of exactly 1 lipstick plus the bubbler), costs $1.68. When i ship this exact item this way, i charge $2, with the remaining amount covering a portion of the cost of the bubbler itself. If I'm shipping a couple more items, i charge $3.   If someone is ordering more than 6 lipsticks, $8 is, somewhat ok, tho still high, considering the cost of these lippies, but for one, it's rediculous!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 31, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> :nods:  A small bubbler shipped USPS in the US costs, at a minimum (for 1oz-the weight of exactly 1 lipstick plus the bubbler), costs $1.68. When i ship this exact item this way, i charge $2, with the remaining amount covering a portion of the cost of the bubbler itself. If I'm shipping a couple more items, i charge $3.   If someone is ordering more than 6 lipsticks, $8 is, somewhat ok, tho still high, considering the cost of these lippies, but for one, it's rediculous!


  Yea when i ship to someone even if its 3 lipsticks i only charge $3 just to cover shipping and paypal fees. Like i dont get it. Ive even shipped a MSF plus a lipstick and a brush and only paid 1.86 (i just put 4oz) and it was all good so i feel some type of way when i gotta pay $7 for shipping or sigma beauty who charges almost $10!  Grrr


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Yea when i ship to someone even if its 3 lipsticks i only charge $3 just to cover shipping and paypal fees. Like i dont get it. Ive even shipped a MSF plus a lipstick and a brush and only paid 1.86 (i just put 4oz) and it was all good so i feel some type of way when i gotta pay $7 for shipping or sigma beauty who charges almost $10!  Grrr


  Even priority mail small box, which is how melt ships, is only $5.15!!! You can a good 30+ lipsticks in that box!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2013)

.....*STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


erine1881 said:


>


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 31, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> In the email it also stated more colors are coming in sept


  	i can't wait to see this on you!


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 1, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i can't wait to see this on you!








ill post it as soon as i get it. 

  	im wondering... Is  blue the new purple???


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 1, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> :hug: ill post it as soon as i get it.   im wondering... Is  blue the new purple???


  :nods:


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 1, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> :nods:


  Oo yaay! I will say though i much prefer how like deeper blues look instead of light blue lipsticks.  These are a few blue lips i have saved on my phone from google images (and of course Amber Rose is in there)


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 2, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>


  	i love that dark blue on Amber Rose!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 5, 2013)

Another new melt shade. I lurvveee this one


----------



## pinkpaint (Sep 5, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>


  I love Amber! When I shaved my head seeing her helped me to still feel sexy. And that was also when I really started getting into makeup 

  I know that I wouldn't wear blue lipstick that often but these girls make it look so good. It could work on a night out, I think.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Another new melt shade. I lurvveee this one


  I totally forgot to post this! I love the name of it too!


----------



## MACina (Sep 5, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


 





....gorgeous!

  Adding this one to my list!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 6, 2013)

i really hope they come to their senses, i'd love to order these.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


   CRAP! im going to be stalking for 3 now! the purple, blue and this one! come on melt hurry up!!!


----------



## Living Doll (Sep 6, 2013)

That blue lipstick is delicious but I'm not sure I'd actually wear it! I've always wanted to be one of those fearless ladies who rocks bold unnatural lipstick shades, though...maybe I should get this and practice? Hah!


----------



## pockykami (Sep 6, 2013)

^^^ I do too.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

Another pic of 6six6


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Another pic of 6six6


  I'm soooo buying this


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Another pic of 6six6


  This is looking very red and not brown...BUYING!!


----------



## MACina (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Another pic of 6six6


 






.....LOVEEEEEE!


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 9, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Another new melt shade. I lurvveee this one


  I was thinking about getting riri's talk that talk lipstick but damn im getting this one instead i think lol


----------



## LC Balthazar (Sep 9, 2013)

I know we're moving on to the new shades, but does anyone have lip swatches of summer?


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 10, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I know we're moving on to the new shades, but does anyone have lip swatches of summer?


  If you go on the meltcosmetics Instagram page you'll see some. Or search meltcosmetics in the hashtag section, there's plenty of pics floating around


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I was thinking about getting riri's talk that talk lipstick but damn im getting this one instead i think lol


  I agree!!


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 10, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I agree!!


 Seeing more swatches of Talk that Talk im starting to like that more again. Uuugh im so confused and i dont want to get both 666 and TTT lol. Now i might go with TTT since thats limited edition


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Seeing more swatches of Talk that Talk im starting to like that more again. Uuugh im so confused and i dont want to get both 666 and TTT lol. Now i might go with TTT since thats limited edition


  I'll probably get both... *hold head in shame*


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 10, 2013)

6six6 is what I wanted FOD to be. Meh, buys them all.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2013)

how much are the lipsticks again?


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 11, 2013)

Loreleicakes put up a picture of rihanna in blue lipstick. Maybe its DGAF?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 11, 2013)

So loreleicakes, is the owner of melt and rhiana's mua?


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> So loreleicakes, is the owner of melt and rhiana's mua?


  Yup shes rihannas makeup artist   And her and her friend dana came up with melt cosmetics.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> how much are the lipsticks again?


  I believe they are $19 each.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 11, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Loreleicakes put up a picture of rihanna in blue lipstick. Maybe its DGAF?


  Definitely not DGAF :nope:  Edited: It's called Space Cake.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 11, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Definitely not DGAF :nope:  Apparently it's from Ka'oir cosmetics.


  Thanks i was just thinking DGAF is a navy blue and this one looks lighter. I have pne of the blues from kaoir cosmetics (harlem knight) and i do like it but again its darker than the one she has in the pic so most likely its one of the lighter blues kaoir has


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 12, 2013)

Has it been mentioned when that 6six6 lippie is being released? Anyone?!?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2013)

Space Cake!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 12, 2013)

In the comments, Dana said that spacecake is the lippy rihanna was wearing the other night for her river island launch


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Space Cake!!!


 
  She's hot but iono if i could swing that lippie!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> She's hot but iono if i could swing that lippie!


  It's like denim lips!


----------



## pockykami (Sep 12, 2013)

It's so hot! I have the uncontrollable urge to own this even though I don't have the style for it. I'd bet you could totally rock this erine. I'm always so jealous of people like muas who get to have much more adventurous styles!


----------



## MACina (Sep 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Space Cake!!!









.....whoa, gorgeous!

  Have to add this one to my list too!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

When the new colours are released I think I'll place an order for them and By Starlight and Stupid Love. I love the look of 6six6, Space Cake (I think the name is just too funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and DGAF. I don't know if I would wear the last two much, but I want them anyway.


----------



## Living Doll (Sep 13, 2013)

SPACE CAKE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying valiantly to talk myself into getting and actually wearing it.


----------



## RRiFe (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## pockykami (Sep 14, 2013)

RRiFe said:


>


  That looks like melt's space cake


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2013)

pockykami said:


> That looks like melt's space cake


  Yup! We figured this a few days ago. :nods:


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just got this in an email. 

  She gives you that weird feeling....



  Mysterious ultra matte blue-grey Space Cake

  Yeah, I can agree with that lol. 

  Coming sometime this month.


----------



## MACina (Sep 15, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Just got this in an email.
> 
> She gives you that weird feeling....
> 
> ...


 

  Thank you, Richelle!

  I loveeeee this lipstick...."blue-grey" is perfect for Fall


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 18, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Space Cake!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sometime within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 18, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> Sometime within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Sometime within the next 2 weeks.


  Does this apply for 6six6 lipstick as well, Erine?


----------



## pockykami (Sep 20, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Just got this in an email.   She gives you that weird feeling....
> 
> Mysterious ultra matte blue-grey Space Cake  Yeah, I can agree with that lol.   Coming sometime this month.


  Lol. It's weird but I just have to have it. I think I can build an outfit around it to make it work. I'm hoping it won't look too blue and be more of a really cool toned grey. What lip liner would you guys pair with it, or maybe just apply with a brush and conceal around the edges?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 22, 2013)

Another colour! She hasn't released the name yet.


----------



## MACina (Sep 22, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Another colour! She hasn't released the name yet.


 

  Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that we will get more details soon!!!

Thank you, Erin


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Another colour! She hasn't released the name yet.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree! Then I won't have to ask repeatedly and be ignored haha I want this and the purple one!


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 23, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I agree! Then I won't have to ask repeatedly and be ignored haha I want this and the purple one!


  Werd :blink:


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## MACina (Sep 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


 






....NEED NEED NEED this lippie!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....NEED NEED NEED this lippie!!!


  Shouldn't be much longer. I mean, there is a week left afterall!


----------



## MACina (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Shouldn't be much longer. I mean, there is a week left afterall!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> MACina said:
> 
> 
> > ....NEED NEED NEED this lippie!!!
> ...


----------



## MACina (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *OctoberViolet* 


I hope you're right Erine. I would love for these new lippies to be online today or at least tomorrow. I'd like to have them asap. I'm definitely getting Space Cakes and maybe that beautiful dark blue (I know I can't pull them off, or maybe I can, but they are just too beautiful not to have in my lippie collection.). *How about the rest of you?* Same?






  I want D.G.A.F., Space Cake and 6six6


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *OctoberViolet*
> 
> 
> I hope you're right Erine. I would love for these new lippies to be online today or at least tomorrow. I'd like to have them asap. I'm definitely getting Space Cakes and maybe that beautiful dark blue (I know I can't pull them off, or maybe I can, but they are just too beautiful not to have in my lippie collection.). *How about the rest of you?* Same?
> ...


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>








  Melt was barely even on my radar (their purple lippie caught my eye, but not enough for me to keep tabs on them), but wow I feel like I need this!  Looked up 6six6 also and although deep reds are my greatest love for the fall, I just don't know if it's original enough for me to spend $19.  Thinking about it though.  DGAF has to be mine, I know that much!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

If I had somewhere to wear DGAF boy I tell ya...


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm getting all the new ones!    





MissTT said:


> If I had somewhere to wear DGAF boy I tell ya...


  I'll wear it to the grocery store! I DGAF!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's another pic of 6six6


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

OCT 4th @ MIDNIGHT PST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just got an email! October 4th at midnight!! The suspense is over


----------



## MACina (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Just got an email! October 4th at midnight!! The suspense is over


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

Strangely, my email mentions nothing about Oct 4th


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Strangely, my email mentions nothing about Oct 4th


  The date appears right when you open the email but then soon after that spot darkens but there's a date there. I added it to my calendar haha


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2013)

looks like i'm guna be broke next week!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> The date appears right when you open the email but then soon after that spot darkens but there's a date there. I added it to my calendar haha


  Well that's stupid! It didn't show once!  Well it's in my calendar now!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Ashleybubbles83 said:
> 
> 
> > The date appears right when you open the email but then soon after that spot darkens but there's a date there. I added it to my calendar haha
> ...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 24, 2013)

So I want 6six6 and that pinkish red Lora was wearing...I hope that's one of the new ones!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

How they comin' on their shipping prices? These lippies are beautiful though. I may bite this time.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 24, 2013)

Saw my email and said yup 6six6 is coming home to me. Along with DGAF. Dont think i can pull space cake off and not interested in that redish pink she posted before.  Does anybody notice Lora keeps hashtagging Belladona2 instead of just belladona? Is it like a different formula or somethinf?  Hmm


----------



## maneater (Sep 24, 2013)

I need to give MAC  a break and get some of these!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2013)

Midnight PST is what time EST?


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 24, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Midnight PST is what time EST?


3 am


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 24, 2013)

How quickly did the first round of Melt lipsticks sell out?  I'm wondering if I need to stalk for these at 3 AM, or if I can just order them when I get up at a normal time the next morning.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> How quickly did the first round of Melt lipsticks sell out?  I'm wondering if I need to stalk for these at 3 AM, or if I can just order them when I get up at a normal time the next morning.


  You should be fine to wait til you wake up. I waited for like a week and nothing was sold out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  I need this one! Wow!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 25, 2013)

I lurve the color but the name I just cannot go for I guess I'm too superstitious.  Can anyone who has worn these compare the finish to MAC matte? Are they drying?


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 25, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I lurve the color but the name I just cannot go for I guess I'm too superstitious. Can anyone who has worn these compare the finish to MAC matte? *Are they drying?*


----------



## LC Balthazar (Sep 25, 2013)

Ooh, I want to wear a blue lippie to the depeche mode concert this weekend. Too bad these wont be available yet. I'll settle or a dark plum or burgundy.


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 25, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> You should be fine to wait til you wake up. I waited for like a week and nothing was sold out.


  Perfect.  I have to be up for work the next morning anyway, so I'll just get up a little extra early to order DGAF.  Thanks for putting my mind at ease here!


  When these come out, I definitely need to see swatches of 6six6 next to MAC's Sin.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> bajandoc86 said:
> 
> 
> > *Midnight PST is what time EST? *
> ...


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 27, 2013)

Shady Lady!! Got this in my inbox today. Its called shady lady. Magenta color


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 27, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>


  was just coming here to post that!! i'm excited!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 27, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> was just coming here to post that!! i'm excited!!!


  Lmao! I dont know if i would buy this color but it looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 27, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I dont know if i would buy this color but it looks gorgeous on her.


  i want this and 6six6 but i feel like i have them already...


----------



## MACina (Sep 27, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> *I dont know if i would buy this color but it looks gorgeous on her.*


 
  Same here


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

I want 6six6, Shady Lady and Space Cake , I think it it so pretty but I wonder what liner would go with it (SC) ?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait for them to come back!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>


  My wallet is going to kill me! This color is gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  This is a gorgeous color. Idk if I could pull it off as well as she does though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Space Cake!!!


  Again super pretty!


----------



## admmgz (Sep 28, 2013)

I know this question may be silly but do you ladies think DGAF & Space Cakes will cause your teeth to look more stained than they really are? DGAF looks like it'd make your teeth appear whiter but Space Cakes looks to me like it'd make your teeth appear yellowish due to the blue-grey shade. It's kinda hard to tell- Space Cakes looks questionable to me by one of the pics of Dana but DGAF makes her teeth look whiter but Idk if there's any photo editing done on her pics.. I'd love to get both but I don't want a color that emphasizes normal everyday stains from like coffee or tea, ya know? I know there's the option of just good ol teeth whitening but I have very sensitive teeth so I can't do it often.. thoughts?   Also, to the people who have already tried Melt lipsticks, can you tell me what you think about the quality, wear time & texture of them? Are they worth the price? I'm interested in 6six6, DGAF, By Starlight & Space Cakes at the moment (I have tons of reds, pinks & orange lippies right now so I may get the others at a later time)


----------



## pockykami (Sep 30, 2013)

admmgz said:


> I know this question may be silly but do you ladies think DGAF & Space Cakes will cause your teeth to look more stained than they really are? DGAF looks like it'd make your teeth appear whiter but Space Cakes looks to me like it'd make your teeth appear yellowish due to the blue-grey shade. It's kinda hard to tell- Space Cakes looks questionable to me by one of the pics of Dana but DGAF makes her teeth look whiter but Idk if there's any photo editing done on her pics.. I'd love to get both but I don't want a color that emphasizes normal everyday stains from like coffee or tea, ya know? I know there's the option of just good ol teeth whitening but I have very sensitive teeth so I can't do it often.. thoughts?   Also, to the people who have already tried Melt lipsticks, can you tell me what you think about the quality, wear time & texture of them? Are they worth the price? I'm interested in 6six6, DGAF, By Starlight & Space Cakes at the moment (I have tons of reds, pinks & orange lippies right now so I may get the others at a later time)


  I would think blue shades make your teeth whiter. Don't blue based reds tend to do that and didn't benefit come out with a blue lip balm for that purpose? I know you didn't ask for dental advice, but teeth whitening is very unsafe for your enamel no matter what you use or how often you do it. Your sensitivity to it is also a bad sign. I think finding flattering lip colors is definitely the way to go.


----------



## JJJewels (Sep 30, 2013)

admmgz said:


> Also, to the people who have already tried Melt lipsticks, can you tell me what you think about the quality, wear time & texture of them? Are they worth the price? I'm interested in 6six6, DGAF, By Starlight & Space Cakes at the moment (I have tons of reds, pinks & orange lippies right now so I may get the others at a later time)


 
  SUPER Matte and dry. Seriously. You have to press hard or warm it to get it to apply and it's very very dry. I love the colors but my lips hated the formula.


----------



## sh123 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm loving all their lip colors. I havent purchased any because I feel that I have way to many similar colors. However, I'm really excited to for the release of DGAF and Shady Lady
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## admmgz (Sep 30, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I would think blue shades make your teeth whiter. Don't blue based reds tend to do that and didn't benefit come out with a blue lip balm for that purpose? I know you didn't ask for dental advice, but teeth whitening is very unsafe for your enamel no matter what you use or how often you do it. Your sensitivity to it is also a bad sign. I think finding flattering lip colors is definitely the way to go.


  I was thinking blue would make them look whiter but I'm kinda questioning it b/c one of the pics of Dana wearing Space Cakes makes her teeth appear different from her normal perfect white. I was thinking since it has more grey in it, that would cause the teeth to appear that way. Maybe it was just the lighting..  Thank you for the concern   I've had tooth sensitivity since I was a child so I know about the risks. Maybe once a year I use a few Crest Whitestrips- not the entire box, though I shouldn't. With my health issues, there's a lot that I shouldn't do lol (I have systemic lupus, fibromyalgia, avascular necrosis, clotting issues, etc.)


----------



## admmgz (Sep 30, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> SUPER Matte and dry. Seriously. You have to press hard or warm it to get it to apply and it's very very dry. I love the colors but my lips hated the formula.


  Similar to MAC retro mattes? Would you personally recommend the Melt lippies? I love the colors but if they're pretty difficult & drying, I won't bother..(especially at $19 +shipping)


----------



## JJJewels (Sep 30, 2013)

admmgz said:


> Similar to MAC retro mattes? Would you personally recommend the Melt lippies? I love the colors but if they're pretty difficult & drying, I won't bother..(especially at $19 +shipping)


  Melt are the driest mattes I have ever tried. Retro Mattes aren't bad at all compared. Even my friends who aren't nearly as picky as I am with matte lips said they were too dry (especially Stupid Love, the hot pink one). I am hoping they have improved their formula for this release and I am willing to try again JUST for DGAF.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 30, 2013)

i think i am just going to get 6six6. Shady Lady is pretty but I think it's going to look like All Fired Up on me, which was not good at all. Plus I've been raiding blog sales and finding my HG items and I need to curve my spending if I am to get anything for the holidays!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know why I am drawn to Space Cake....  It's just something about that color, I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i think i am just going to get 6six6. Shady Lady is pretty but I think it's going to look like All Fired Up on me, which was not good at all. Plus I've been raiding blog sales and finding my HG items and I need to curve my spending if I am to get anything for the holidays!


 
  Same here! Just going to get 6six6. I need to save up.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 1, 2013)

6six6 will be mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and possibly starlight if it comes back in stock. I wonder if it's close to Sleek Exxxagerate


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 1, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> admmgz said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to MAC retro mattes? Would you personally recommend the Melt lippies? I love the colors but if they're pretty difficult & drying, I won't bother..(especially at $19 +shipping)
> ...


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 1, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> *I don't know why I am drawn to Space Cake*.... It's just something about that color, I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm strangely drawn to DGAF. I would LOVE a navy lipstick. I think part of the allure is its closeness to my Specktra name. I still want Summer and By Starlight. Maybe I will just make a 3 lippie order and just deal with the shipping once.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 1, 2013)

Dolly Snow and October Violet - I think imma take the plunge and get it..


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Dolly Snow and October Violet - I think imma take the plunge and get it..


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 2, 2013)

Coloured Raine has some pretty blues and stuff, anyone tried those out?


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 2, 2013)

i still can't believe i have a black lipstick and a blue one. even through i don't wear them by their selves yet.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bang! Bang!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>








  Beautiful!  This is getting added to my DGAF (and possibly By Starlight) order!  Wondering if midnight Oct. 4th PST means the first minute of the day on Oct. 4th (which would kind of be like late the night of the 3rd), or if it means midnight the night of Oct. 4th (which would really be the first minute of the day on Oct. 5th).  Since these apparently don't sell out in a hot minute, I guess it doesn't really matter...but the sooner I can get these treats, the better!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  And I'm DEAD!!!! 
  This just shot to the top of my list!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> :eyelove:   Beautiful!  This is getting added to my DGAF (and possibly By Starlight) order!  Wondering if midnight Oct. 4th PST means the first minute of the day on Oct. 4th (which would kind of be like late the night of the 3rd), or if it means midnight the night of Oct. 4th (which would really be the first minute of the day on Oct. 5th).  Since these apparently don't sell out in a hot minute, I guess it doesn't really matter...but the sooner I can get these treats, the better!


  It would be 11:57, 11:58, 11:59 Oct 3rd, MIDNIGHT Oct 4th.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

i know that i want by starlight, shady lady, stupid love, 6six6, bang bang and maybe idgaf but i dont know about space cake i would like to see it on some one my skin color


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 3, 2013)

9 hours to go!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Tahlia (Oct 3, 2013)

When these launch tonight, can somebody notify me please? I'm not sure what the time difference is so I'll have to stalk the site otherwise :/


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> When these launch tonight, can somebody notify me please? I'm not sure what the time difference is so I'll have to stalk the site otherwise :/


  What's your timezone hun?


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

all the colors its a new belladonna


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 3, 2013)

When i saw my email i was like Oooo a grey lipstick ! But then i realized space cake was missing and im like umm wait is the grey lipstick space cake lmao i thought it would look a bit more blue than just straight up grey. Then again the color could be off in the email


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

est time is 3am and there giving free shipping when you spend more than 100


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

i think it may be gray on our complexion


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2013)

lele86 said:


> all the colors its a new belladonna


  Pretty!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

i cant decide on what to get 3 more hours


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> What's your timezone hun?


  It's GMT + 10:00


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

I almost forgot about this collection... since I've been in the RiRi thread all day


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Do y'all think 6six6 is very similar to TTT or FOD ??


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

lele86 said:


> est time is 3am and there giving free shipping when you spend more than 100


  Shoot they need to give free shipping when u buy two or mor lippies... Lol !


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

lol i wish i want 7 but think im going to stick to 6 just to get the free shippin


----------



## misfitted (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I almost forgot about this collection... since I've been in the RiRi thread all day


  me too! glad I signed up for the newsletter because i would have totally missed out. i MUST HAVE by starlight x 2 and that blue joint. maybe the grey. but RiRi KILT my play funds this week i have a few hours to figure out how i'm going to fit this into the rest of my MAC spend this month lol...


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

maybe but idk it seemed darker


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 3, 2013)

Do Melt lipsticks sell out quickly? Just wondering if I have time to make my purchase.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

lele86 said:


> maybe but idk it seemed darker


  Yeah I'm liking Six6six, Space Cake and Shady Lady... But I will probably only get two for now


----------



## misfitted (Oct 3, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> 6six6 will be mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm  hoping it's better! I love that shade but I HATE sleek's waxy formula...


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 3, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Do Melt lipsticks sell out quickly? Just wondering if I have time to make my purchase.


  last time they took a while to sell out but many were complaining about the costs so that could've been why it took longer.

  as for this time, the new shades have created a lot of hype so they might sell out quicker, but it aint no MAC so i'm sure you'll have time


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> It's GMT + 10:00


  It launches at 3am EST (my time). Damn time zones are so confusing!   It'll be 1am your time.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay after checking my funds I can only get two lipsticks right now.... Def 6six6 but I'm indecisive about the other one... It's either SpaceCake or Shady Lady (although Shady Lady is probably most dupe able) the blue one (DGAF) looks pretty too but I don't know if I'd ever really wear that one)...


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

i want to get as much as i can i dont want them to sale out but i want to see space cake on our complexion


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

lele86 said:


> i want to get as much as i can i dont want them to sale out but i want to see space cake on our complexion


  Yeah but it probably will pull more gray than blue on darker skin tone


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah but it probably will pull more gray than blue on darker skin tone


  Even better!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Gosh. Now I'm looking at the blue one  Does anybody know how long these lipsticks have been sold out?  I hope I can buy two now and then get two more next week .... If they are still available.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but it probably will pull more gray than blue on darker skin tone
> ...


  Yeah I didn't get that grey Friday lippie from Mac so I'm thinking Space Cake will take its place


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Tahlia (Oct 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It launches at 3am EST (my time). Damn time zones are so confusing!   It'll be 1am your time.


  Ok sweet, thanks Erine


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

1 more hour im so tired will 3am hurry up


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah but it probably will pull more gray than blue on darker skin tone


   i would hope but think i may wait but don't want to because of free shipping


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Does anybody know how long these lipsticks have been sold out? I hope I can buy two now and then get two more next week .... If they are still available.


  yes the blue idgaf is dope


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm getting sleepy.. Although it's only 1109pm here... Imma set my phone to alarm, justin case I fall asleep


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 3, 2013)

Why does the site say they're sold out?


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Why does the site say they're sold out?


  30 more mins


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Why does the site say they're sold out?


  I think their probably getting the site ready.... What are u getting? I want four but I can only afford two right now.... Six6six and space cake


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 3, 2013)

lele86 said:


> 30 more mins


  Ok...thought I missed out!  Nice mini bio by the way


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Five years ago I wouldn't be buying makeup in the middle of the night !!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I think their probably getting the site ready.... What are u getting? I want four but I can only afford two right now.... Six6six and space cake


  After RiRi I can only get one. So I'm going to get 6six6! Excited for that one!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Nice mini bio by the way


  thanks for the help ..i went to the site and i see they updated the site 26 more mins i was checking the site everyday until i found a release date


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Five years ago I wouldn't be buying makeup in the middle of the night !!!


  tell me about it 2 years ago for me


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

idgaf or space cake decisions


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Lele86- your not gonna get both ?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 3, 2013)

Get both haha


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Lele86- your not gonna get both ?


  no i dont know which one maybe i should wait on those 2


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Get both haha


  lol my friends would kill me i think im going to just get bang bang, starlight, stupid love, shady lady, 6six6 and summer idk about darling have to see it on my skin tone


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Get both haha


  bad influence lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

This will be my first time buying from melt ... So I don't know if when they sell out do they restock often ? That's why I was asking if the initial lippies have been sold out for a long time


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 3, 2013)

Site getting slow


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> This will be my first time buying from melt ... So I don't know if when they sell out do they restock often ? That's why I was asking if the initial lippies have been sold out for a long time


  i got belladonna cause there were offering free shipping i think its everything been sold out since july and there just now restocking


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

I think six6six will sell out first!! That's seems to be the most popular out of the bunch


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I think six6six will sell out first!! That's seems to be the most popular out of the bunch


  i need to decide now cause im not beat lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 3, 2013)

Girl' just see what ends up in ur cart !!!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Girl' just see what ends up in ur cart !!!


  logging into paypal right now


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 4, 2013)

Why can't Mac releases go this smoothly? Got everything I wanted for me and a friend now back to sleep -___-


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Why can't Mac releases go this smoothly? Got everything I wanted for me and a friend now back to sleep -___-


  Agree !!! I stuck to only ordering two lipsticks- Six6six and Space Cake. now I just gotta hope the other two I want are still available next week


----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Why can't Mac releases go this smoothly? Got everything I wanted for me and a friend now back to sleep -___-


  i know smdh


----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)

domesticLOVE is the free shippin code in the us for order 100 or more


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Why can't Mac releases go this smoothly? Got everything I wanted for me and a friend now back to sleep -___-


  I was thinking this exact same thing. They released when they said and first come first serve. No stupid waiting room.

  I ordered By Starlight. I've been waiting for them to restock forever. I'm broke from RiRi and the recent retro matte restock on Nordies. I'm done for awhile. That $7 shipping is killer.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 4, 2013)

Got my 6six6 lippie! Done shopping for makeup until NARS Holiday!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry for the question, I've never ordered from them before but are you guys just ordering from melt cosmetics . Com?   Also is six6six LE?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

ForeverJenn- YES to your first question meltcosmetics.com ! This is my first time ordering from them as well so I'm unsure if they do LE lippies


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 4, 2013)

HELP! should i get space cake? not sure if it will look funny on me :|


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> ForeverJenn- YES to your first question meltcosmetics.com ! This is my first time ordering from them as well so I'm unsure if they do LE lippies


  Thank you :bouquet:


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh I can't wait to see swatches of what people got !!! Tahila I say yes ... Why not ??!!!?? I sure did. I just gotta hope I can pull it off... Lol


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Oh I can't wait to see swatches of what people got !!! Tahila I say yes ... Why not ??!!!?? I sure did. I just gotta hope I can pull it off... Lol


  Haha true  when it comes to lipsticks I say YOLO! (I hate that saying). I think it will look marvelous on you! Just looking at the pics on the site made me want it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 4, 2013)

everything of theirs is LE or wont be restocked for a long time. It took forever just for this relaunch!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> everything of theirs is LE or wont be restocked for a long time. It took forever just for this relaunch!


  Do you know or have a general idea to  how long it took for the first launch to sell out ?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 4, 2013)

who said order without checking specktra first? >_< missed the free shipping code


----------



## makeupgrrl (Oct 4, 2013)

I just ordered DGAF and 6six6...super excited and can't wait to try out their lipsticks.  I don't  mind paying the $19 for the lipstick, but for some reason it annoys me that shipping is $7...LOL.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Do you know or have a general idea to how long it took for the first launch to sell out ?


  Looking on their facebook page i think they launched in may so I can only assume May/June


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

Candycoated- ohhhhh okay thanks !!


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh my god - my experience with Melt was a complete disaster.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 4, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> Oh my god - my experience with Melt was a complete disaster.


  Eek what happened?


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 4, 2013)

I ordered DGAF, Shady Lady and 6six6.  I really want Belladonna 2 now, but don't want to place an additional order and pay $7 to ship one lipstick.  I may try to contact them to see if I can add it to my prior order.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 4, 2013)

I ordered 6Six6, Belladonna 2 and Shady Lady. I really don't need more red & pink lipsticks but I couldn't resist!


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 4, 2013)

Natalie_Necro said:


> Eek what happened?


  As soon as it hit 12 PST, I refreshed my Melt page, put one of the '6six6' and 'DGAF' in my cart, hit checkout, and proceeded to fill out the check out page. I entered all of my info *including* my payment method, and hit submit, but it gave me an error page.
  I went ahead and tried 3 more times and got the same outcome. I tried it one more time ALSO while typing up an email in my phone to Melt bc of this problem, and just as I was about to send the email my order went through on the website and I got a confirmation page...but no e-mail confirmation.
  I waited 30 minutes but still no e-mail, while everybody else got theirs immediately. My account wasn't charged either so I sent an e-mail to Melt stating my problem, and they instantly got back with me saying my order didn't go through.
  So I tried to put it another order and I got that damn error page again and again.

  An hour later I check my online banking account and I got charged 45.00 literally 10 times. 
Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 4, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> As soon as it hit 12 PST, I refreshed my Melt page, put one of the '6six6' and 'DGAF' in my cart, hit checkout, and proceeded to fill out the check out page. I entered all of my info *including* my payment method, and hit submit, but it gave me an error page.
> I went ahead and tried 3 more times and got the same outcome. I tried it one more time ALSO while typing up an email in my phone to Melt bc of this problem, and just as I was about to send the email my order went through on the website and I got a confirmation page...but no e-mail confirmation.
> I waited 30 minutes but still no e-mail, while everybody else got theirs immediately. My account wasn't charged either so I sent an e-mail to Melt stating my problem, and they instantly got back with me saying my order didn't go through.
> So I tried to put it another order and I got that damn error page again and again.
> ...


  Oh my gosh, that's terrible! I used paypal and it went through immediately. I wonder if other people who used their credit cards had this same issue. I'm so sorry that happened  I hope you're able to get everything sorted out quickly.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 4, 2013)

I used PayPal also and everything went smoothly. Confirmation was sent directly after.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 4, 2013)

I had no problems placing my order this morning. Happy hauling.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 4, 2013)

makeupgrrl said:


> I just ordered DGAF and 6six6...super excited and can't wait to try out their lipsticks.  I don't  mind paying the $19 for the lipstick, but for some reason it *annoys me that shipping is $7*...LOL.


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 4, 2013)

I spent $116 and I didn't know about the coupon  oh well


----------



## dollie`MIX (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought By Starlight, 6six6 and Darling, but this thread is making me want Space Cake :'-(


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got By Starlight and Summer. I missed the AAO collection plus I am not a lustre girl so Summer is right up my alley.


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 4, 2013)

Got DGAF, 6six6 and Bang Bang. I was tempted by the others but I have enough pinks and reds. Can't wait to see Space Cakes on some of you!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 4, 2013)

makeupgrrl said:


> I just ordered DGAF and 6six6...super excited and can't wait to try out their lipsticks.  I don't  mind paying the $19 for the lipstick, but for some reason it annoys me that shipping is $7...LOL.


  That was my exact order. I woke up just now and placed my order for dgaf and 6six6. I was unsure for dgaf but i threw that in there cuz i was not trying to pay another $7 cuz i decide to get it later on


----------



## misfitted (Oct 4, 2013)

I got By Starlight, Space Cake, and DGAF. I'm mostly excited about By Starlight though!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 4, 2013)

Placed my order first thing when I got up this morning.  Ended up getting DGAF and By Starlight.  I thought about Bang Bang too because it's so beautiful, but I think orange lippies are a little easier to find than colors like DGAF and By Starlight, so I passed since funds are hurting right now.  Super excited for the two I ordered though!!  Can't wait until they get here!!


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 4, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> As soon as it hit 12 PST, I refreshed my Melt page, put one of the '6six6' and 'DGAF' in my cart, hit checkout, and proceeded to fill out the check out page. I entered all of my info *including* my payment method, and hit submit, but it gave me an error page.
> I went ahead and tried 3 more times and got the same outcome. I tried it one more time ALSO while typing up an email in my phone to Melt bc of this problem, and just as I was about to send the email my order went through on the website and I got a confirmation page...but no e-mail confirmation.
> I waited 30 minutes but still no e-mail, while everybody else got theirs immediately. My account wasn't charged either so I sent an e-mail to Melt stating my problem, and they instantly got back with me saying my order didn't go through.
> So I tried to put it another order and I got that damn error page again and again.
> ...


  That's horrible. I paid through paypal and it was really fast and easy.


----------



## TaiB (Oct 4, 2013)

tempted to get 10 lipsticks since it's for $160 and that comes  out to 16. talking myself out of it  tho arrrgh so tempting!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 4, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I spent $116 and I didn't know about the coupon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  email them. i did and they refunded me the $7


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 4, 2013)

DGAF is sold out!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you sure?  It's still showing as available on the site.  Quote:Originally Posted by *Kaidan* 



DGAF is sold out!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)

idgaf is sold out


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 4, 2013)

Kaidan said:


> DGAF is sold out!


  Yeah, I'm sure.  It won't let me check out when I went to order and this shows up:


----------



## misfitted (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kaidan* 



 
Yeah, I'm sure.  It won't let me check out when I went to order and this shows up:
 






  WOW!  I didn't expect anything to sell out for at least a week!


----------



## HelloBlondie (Oct 4, 2013)

666 is doing the same think


----------



## HelloBlondie (Oct 4, 2013)

Even though it keeps letting me add to the cart  So disappointed.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

Dang DGAF is being listed as sold out !!


----------



## Living Doll (Oct 4, 2013)

I ordered Space Cake. I really did try to talk myself out of it (I recently bought Ardency Inn's "Black is Blue") but it's just so unique!


----------



## JenJay (Oct 4, 2013)

6six6 is now listed as sold out


----------



## misfitted (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Living Doll* 



I ordered Space Cake. I really did try to talk myself out of it (I recently bought Ardency Inn's "Black is Blue") but it's just so unique!



  I tried to talk myself out of it too! But then I had to ask myself, when will I ever come across this color lippie in a matte texture again? Probably NEVER lol.


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 4, 2013)

Post your Space Cakes as soon as it comes in. I may want to order it!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 4, 2013)

I hope they don't take forever to ship


----------



## JenJay (Oct 4, 2013)

The collection set is sold out.  http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/collection


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2013)

I just caved and got By Starlight and Summer.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)

they replied to my email so i got them all yaaaaa so excited ..i figured mine as well get the whole collection its 30 off


----------



## sh123 (Oct 4, 2013)

I didn't think some of the lipsticks were going to sell out so fast! I checked the site when I woke up which was at 7:30 am pst and DGAF was already sold out  Hopefully it doesn't take long for them to restock! I wanna get my hands on that lippie


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow, I guess Melt is already growing in popularity considering how much faster things started to sell out this time around!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 4, 2013)

What's the free shipping code?


----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> What's the free shipping code?


  Either domestic love or love domestic together


----------



## Mizani (Oct 4, 2013)

Does anybody have any idea if these lipsticks will be restocked?  I am interested in 6six6 but currently don't have the funds.  And ladies, post swatches as soon as you can!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

I got a shipping confirmation for my lippies... I'm excited


----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## lele86 (Oct 4, 2013)

Check my post above


----------



## brittbby (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see everybody's swatches! They said on their Instagram they would be trying to restock soon, which I'm guessing is still quite distant. Either way, I'd like to see everyone's swatches so I know what I must have in my life =D


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 4, 2013)

I've been going back and forth on whether or not to take a chance on these lipsticks. I had the chance to order last night, but I passed. Looks like the decision was made for me b/c 6six6 was the main one I was thinking about. I look forward to swatches so I can see how close it is to TTT and if it's really something I need. I'm considering Space Cake and By Starlight, though. I just want to know if this is the kind of matte I can work with. Still hard for me to pull the trigger on it, though.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree Shontay so last night I went ahead and took the chance. So I sure hope they don't disappoint me!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 5, 2013)

My lippie shipped!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 5, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> My lippie shipped!


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 5, 2013)

M  Me either  and my order was placed a minute before it launched. I really hope I like them I took a chance on them especially for being a new company and a high price.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 5, 2013)

belladonna by it self
  t swiped very dry at first
  i swathed it about 3 or 4 times to get that color




  belladonna next to riri woo
  riri woo at top belladonna on the bottom

  if this helps anyone


----------



## JenJay (Oct 5, 2013)

lele86 said:


> belladonna by it self t swiped very dry at first i swathed it about 3 or 4 times to get that color
> 
> belladonna next to riri woo riri woo at top belladonna on the bottom  if this helps anyone


  :urock: Thanks! I really wanted to see how they compare.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> M Me either  and my order was placed a minute before it launched. I really hope I like them I took a chance on them especially for being a new company and a high price.


     For their first launch i never got a shipping notice even tho ppl were getting theirs so i emailed dana and she responded telling me its weird i never got the notice but that it did ship and gave me the tracking number and it was at my house the next day lol


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 5, 2013)

DAMN  these are some bright lipsticks.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 5, 2013)

JenJay said:


> :urock: Thanks! I really wanted to see how they compare.


   Your welcome


----------



## lele86 (Oct 5, 2013)

They ship priority so it comes in like 2 days I don't think I recieved a shippin confirmation on my first order either


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 5, 2013)

lele86 said:


> They ship priority so it comes in like 2 days I don't think I recieved a shippin confirmation on my first order either


  Yea if i dont get it by wed imma shoot them an email


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 5, 2013)

If it wasn't for Specktra, I would have never heard Melt Cosmetics and I would have been able to keep $26.00 lol. I ordered 666, hopefully I'll love it just as much as I love Mac's matte lipsticks.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 5, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> If it wasn't for Specktra, I would have never heard Melt Cosmetics and I would have been able to keep $26.00 lol. I ordered 666, hopefully I'll love it just as much as I love Mac's matte lipsticks.


  :agree:


----------



## misfitted (Oct 5, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> My lippie shipped!


  Already??? Now I'm really excited, I ordered at like 5:30am CST as soon as I woke up for work.  I can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 5, 2013)

Just purchased By Starlight and I'm super excited! I don't own any matte purple lipsticks, so I can't wait to get my hands on it. That said, it's kind of a weird how on their website, the color looks so dark, but so much lighter in other people's swatches. I hope it is lighter and closer to Heroine.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 5, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Just purchased By Starlight and I'm super excited! I don't own any matte purple lipsticks, so I can't wait to get my hands on it. That said, it's kind of a weird how on their website, the color looks so dark, but so much lighter in other people's swatches. I hope it is lighter and closer to Heroine.


  I believe it is lighter tgey just use night moth lip liner by mac


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just bit the bullet and ordered. For the shipping price I might as well get two so I got Space Cake and By Starlight. I won't know what's up with these lipsticks until I get them in my own hands. Any swatches I've seen until now haven't really answered any questions in my mind. Hope I like them both.


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 5, 2013)

No shipping notice yet for me either.  I'll give it a couple of business days before I freak out, especially since some of you are saying you never got a shipping notice at all on orders from them in the past.  I got my order confirmation, so I'll be calm for now...but I'm very eager to receive these!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 5, 2013)

sigh i ordered too much on this collection and BU's for their to be shipping issues


----------



## lele86 (Oct 5, 2013)

a little fyi

  so far
  idgaf - sold out
  6six6 - sold out
  shady lady - low stock
  belladonna - the site says *LOW STOCK
*Don't wait on this lil lady.
Once she is sold out she will be gone.* 
  starlight - low stock
  darling - low stock

  dont miss out


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 5, 2013)

Shady Lay is super pretty, but I wonder how similar it is to Flat Out Fabulous.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't like how they say to contact them when you search for how to return an item. They should have a clear policy/procedure on that. It's not that I'm looking to return these already, but that gets a side eye from me along with the no shipping notices. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't like how they say to contact them when you search for how to return an item. They should have a clear policy/procedure on that. It's not that I'm looking to return these already, but that gets a side eye from me along with the no shipping notices. We'll see how this goes.


  It's just a lot for a new company -cost for a lippie -cost for shipping -work to return -timeframe to restock


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It's just a lot for a new company -cost for a lippie -cost for shipping -work to return -timeframe to restock


  Yeah, I've considered that. I'm pretty sure it'll work out. Just some of people's concerns can creep into your own mind.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, I've considered that. I'm pretty sure it'll work it. Just some of people's concerns can creep into your own mind.


  For sure. I bought two lippies the first round. Pissed that 2 of the 4 i wanted this round sold out right away (had to get up early for a photoshoot so couldn't stalk  ). Not paying $7 for 2 lippies and turn around and do it again when the others come back in stock so ima wait.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> For sure. I bought two lippies the first round. Pissed that 2 of the 4 i wanted this round sold out right away (had to get up early for a photoshoot so couldn't stalk  ). Not paying $7 for 2 lippies and turn around and do it again when the others come back in stock so ima wait.


  Ah, sorry you missed out. It's kinda crazy how fast they sold out. I took to long to think about it and I missed 6six6. I think I'll leave dgaf alone. Somehow I think Space Cake will be easier for me to rock, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Ah, sorry you missed out. It's kinda crazy how fast they sold out. I took to long to think about it and I missed 6six6. I think I'll leave dgaf alone. Somehow I think Space Cake will be easier for me to rock, but that remains to be seen.


  Who woulda thunk DGAF would've sold out!? I missed out on that and 6six6 too . I'm ok with missing 6six6 tho cuz i have tons of other similar colours. But i want DGAF and space cake bad!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Who woulda thunk DGAF would've sold out!? I missed out on that and 6six6 too . I'm ok with missing 6six6 tho cuz i have tons of other similar colours. But i want DGAF and space cake bad!


  Right?? I was shocked about dgaf. I think that scared me into getting Space Cake because people might settle for that now that dgaf is gone. Who knows how long we'll have to wait for a restock. I just want to try the two that I ordered so I can know if I should bother with dgaf and 6six6 when they come back.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Right?? I was shocked about dgaf. I think that scared me into getting Space Cake because *people might settle for that now that dgaf is gone. *Who knows how long we'll have to wait for a restock. I just want to try the two that I ordered so I can know if I should bother with dgaf and 6six6 when they come back.


  Good point!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Shady Lay is super pretty, but I wonder how similar it is to Flat Out Fabulous.


  I was also wondering the same thing.? .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...cause i ordered the shady lady, 6x6, space cake, belladon.2, the pretty purple one.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 6, 2013)

The red lippie looks GORGEOUS But I'm too scaredTo try another Red cuz RiRiWoo is my HG red and I don't wanna love another lipstick more than her... Lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 6, 2013)

rena10 said:


> I was also wondering the same thing.? .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DGAF I figured would be the hottest seller for them this time around because it's hard to find blues and it had a huge response on their IG page. Hopefully they restock sooner than last time because it took forever.

  I thought the same thing too about FOF and shady lady so I'll post swatches once it comes. I hated the way Shady lady feels on my lips.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 6, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I spent $116 and I didn't know about the coupon  oh well


  I forgot also, but I emailed them and they refunded my account.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> DGAF I figured would be the hottest seller for them this time around because it's hard to find blues and it had a huge response on their IG page. Hopefully they restock sooner than last time because it took forever.
> 
> I thought the same thing too about FOF and shady lady so I'll post swatches once it comes. I hated the way Shady lady feels on my lips.


  How did shady lady feel? what did you hate ?


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> DGAF I figured would be the hottest seller for them this time around because it's hard to find blues and it had a huge response on their IG page. Hopefully they restock sooner than last time because it took forever.
> 
> I thought the same thing too about FOF and shady lady so I'll post swatches once it comes. I hated the way Shady lady feels on my lips.


  Anyone who missed out on the blue one ..can always get Kaoir .com lipsticks...and i have four of their blues....harlem knight(Teyana taylor ), pool party, kaoir force, etc. They are rich and creamy and pigmented and no scent. Then i use jordanna lipliner in 'Devine blue or denim blue" to line my lips....devine liner looks like dgaf...and those liners are at walgreens for less than 4 bucks , just an option,.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 6, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I just bit the bullet and ordered. For the shipping price I might as well get two so I got Space Cake and By Starlight. I won't know what's up with these lipsticks until I get them in my own hands. Any swatches I've seen until now haven't really answered any questions in my mind. Hope I like them both.


 I'd be real interested in your opinions on those.;-)


----------



## makeupgrrl (Oct 6, 2013)

rena10 said:


> Anyone who missed out on the blue one ..can always get Kaoir .com lipsticks...and i have four of their blues....harlem knight(Teyana taylor ), pool party, kaoir force, etc. They are rich and creamy and pigmented and no scent. Then i use jordanna lipliner in 'Devine blue or denim blue" to line my lips....devine liner looks like dgaf...and those liners are at walgreens for less than 4 bucks , just an option,.


  Hmm..I am going to have to track down one of these Jordanna liners.  I ordered DGAF and I would love to find a liner to work with it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll have mine in my hands tomorrow. It's already in San Diego


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

makeupgrrl said:


> Hmm..I am going to have to track down one of these Jordanna liners.  I ordered DGAF and I would love to find a liner to work with it.


  oh, yeah ..u should ,  Walgreens , cvs..etc. have them or some beauty supplies ..or maybe catch it on line


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

makeupgrrl said:


> Hmm..I am going to have to track down one of these Jordanna liners.  I ordered DGAF and I would love to find a liner to work with it.


  yeah... JORDANA COSMETICS .COM...easyliners in devine blue or blue denim..are dupes for dgaf..lipcolor and to line the lips with it...they are smooth and pigmented...and only 1.99 each





 i been using them for years and rimmel 1000 kisses lipliners in coco bean and cherry kiss are another fav of mine...coco bean is the perfect pretty brown liner...mac's chesnut is cool but its so dark sometimes..the coco is perfect for nude lippes  check em out .


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 6, 2013)

i figured DGAF would definitely sell out becuz these young girls walk around wit blue lips off the regular now lol and i think its more "wearable" than say a bright pool blue color too!! i got the MUFE flash palette so i did my own version of DGAF wit the dark blue color in the palette. i figured melt cost too much for me n i haaaate payin high azz shippin for one or 2 lippies!! HIGH WAY ROBBERY i tell ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i dnt know if its this thread or not but someone mentioned a blue lipstick called hey sailor from lipstick queen...i seen it at ulta the other day and its more like a lip balm and not an opaque lipstick for actual color!! hell i'd do the other suggestions above n just do a blue liner too cuz i know i'd never finish a tube of blue lipstick anyways lol.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 6, 2013)

By Starlight is now sold out.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 6, 2013)

JenJay said:


> By Starlight is now sold out.


  I was just about to post this. Glad I bought it last night.  ETA: I guess it sold out because they posted a pic of it on Instagram.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

JenJay said:


> By Starlight is now sold out.


  wow...everyone wants that purple....when i get mine..maybe i can put it to use for my halloween face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....i cant wait to get my lipsticks!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

rena10 said:


> wow...everyone wants that purple....when i get mine..maybe i can put it to use for my halloween face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i havent even got a tracking notice...just a conformation of my order...hope they dont end of like KAOIR COSMETICS....ON the BBB LIST...AND GET A F GRADE LIKE KAOIR DID...





 ....ILL just be patient , they are a new company ..KAOIR'S lipsticks are good, but the business sucked..ppl wouldnt get their orders for a month or / get charged and never even get their order or no response...just money taken..and you cant return the lipsticks at all..no refunds.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I'll have mine in my hands tomorrow. It's already in San Diego


  i didnt get a tracking for my order....did you get a tracking since you know when their coming? Do u request one?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 6, 2013)

rena10 said:


> i didnt get a tracking for my order....did you get a tracking since you know when their coming? Do u request one?


  melt emailed me tracking confirmation. Maybe it's in your junk folder


----------



## lele86 (Oct 6, 2013)

I emailed them an hour ago and they emailed me back right away and said they shipping soon I think its a lot of orders so it may take a while


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 7, 2013)

NYX Sapphire slim pencil is also another good one to pair DGAF with. Which pencil would be good for Space Cake?


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> NYX Sapphire slim pencil is also another good one to pair DGAF with. Which pencil would be good for Space Cake?


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> NYX Sapphire slim pencil is also another good one to pair DGAF with. Which pencil would be good for Space Cake?


 another liner for spice cake...you could do urban decays new eyeliner smoke out...(it's a grey tone... I tried it on my lips...it's smooth lol...


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> melt emailed me tracking confirmation. Maybe it's in your junk folder


 Oh yeah...I checked didn't see nothin yet..maybe another day or 2...


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 7, 2013)

I haven't received my shipping/tracking e-mail either.  I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

rena10 said:


> another liner for spice cake...you could do urban decays new eyeliner smoke out...(it's a grey tone... I tried it on my lips...it's smooth lol...


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> I haven't received my shipping/tracking e-mail either.  I'm so impatient lol.


 yeah...that's all we can do...lol....good things come to those who wait


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 7, 2013)

rena10 said:


> yeah...that's all we can do...lol....good things come to those who wait


 Good things indeed!!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 7, 2013)

rena10 said:


>


  oooh thanks  i'll check into it but UD is hard to get in Australia


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 7, 2013)

Dgaf??


----------



## misfitted (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *luvlydee* 



Dgaf??








  Looks like it could be, but with some kind of liner.  I've seen DGAF look more blue in some pics and more navy in others, but I'll take it either way lol.


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 7, 2013)

Suppose to receive 666 today, once I figure how to upload my pic on my phone, I'll put it up here.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet, and I ordered on launch day early AM.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 7, 2013)

JenJay said:


> I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet, and I ordered on launch day early AM.


  me too. i wonder if its because of the order and size? did you order alot?


----------



## mzweeze (Oct 7, 2013)

Got my six6six n belladonna today, so far six6six yes I refuse to write the numbers lol is pretty smooth and not drying I'm def liking this soo far but reminds me a lot of FOD. N I like how they gave me a free mirror and I love mirrors lolll


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 7, 2013)

So I got my 666 and I must say it smells GOOD! smells like baby powder. If you don't have it, then you're not missing too much. It is similar to diva, but I love this though.







  YSL Forgotten Burgundy 12, TTT, Diva, 666, Rebel.


----------



## mzweeze (Oct 7, 2013)

More of six6six


----------



## misfitted (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mzweeze* 



More of six6six 




  Looks nice!  Yea it does remind me of FOD though... and I have one + a BU so I'm not mad about skipping it.  I'm still waiting on my shipping notice from Melt argh...


----------



## mzweeze (Oct 7, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mzweeze*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes I wish I skipped this bc I have 2 fod and diva sigh loll n belladonna is so dry and hard putting on. smhh always letting the hype of products get to me lol


----------



## kittymunster (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm dying to know what liners they used for the new lippies. To be completely honest their promo pics annoy me a little because they aren't true to life. For example, by starlight sometimes looks super dark or super bright, so it's impossible to know exactly what color you're getting. Hopefully, they update that little list they have on what liner to pair their lipsticks with. Lol


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

mzweeze said:


> Got my six6six n belladonna today, so far six6six yes I refuse to write the numbers lol is pretty smooth and not drying I'm def liking this soo far but reminds me a lot of FOD. N I like how they gave me a free mirror and I love mirrors lolll


Oooh...cool...I lov fod , looks nice  so , that's good news...still waitin on mine


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm on board the "still waiting for my shipping confirmation" train with all you ladies who are still waiting too! I also ordered the morning of the release, and I only ordered two lippies.  Not too worried about it, but I sure will be happy once I receive my lovelies!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

6SIX6


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hm..6six6 is nice, but not what I was hoping for. It doesn't seem to be the same as the pics on their site. I know makeup companies retouch photos and make them more enticing and all that, but I still had hope. Looks like I can pass even if they do restock. I'm still interested in dgaf, though. I love that mirror they threw into the purchase and I hope I get one, too. I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation and that's annoying because I like to know my stuff is on the way, but I'll sit as patiently as possible. Can't wait to see what Space Cake looks like on me.


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Hm..6six6 is nice, but not what I was hoping for. It doesn't seem to be the same as the pics on their site. I know makeup companies retouch photos and make them more enticing and all that, but I still had hope. Looks like I can pass even if they do restock. I'm still interested in dgaf, though. I love that mirror they threw into the purchase and I hope I get one, too. I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation and that's annoying because I like to know my stuff is on the way, but I'll sit as patiently as possible. Can't wait to see what Space Cake looks like on me.


  in the swatches it looks alot different then it looks like on.... on it looks a lot darker id upload pictures but im looking a hot mess at the moment hehe


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 7, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> in the swatches it looks alot different then it looks like on.... on it looks way darker id upload pictures but im looking a hot mess at the moment hehe


  Well, that's kinda encouraging. I meant to ask if pictures are close to real life because from my own experience I know that capturing colors in a swatch can be difficult. Ugh, maybe I will need to buy it and see for myself unless people who ordered it start uploading pics and I can't get a clear idea of how deep it is.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> 6SIX6


I like it, seems maybe better to apply then ttt lipstick...it seems smooth


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, that's kinda encouraging. I meant to ask if pictures are close to real life because from my own experience I know that capturing colors in a swatch can be difficult. Ugh, maybe I will need to buy it and see for myself unless people who ordered it start uploading pics and I can't get a clear idea of how deep it is.


  to me in person 6six6 looks exactly like TTT lipliner hope that helps


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 7, 2013)

kittymunster said:


> I'm dying to know what liners they used for the new lippies. To be completely honest their promo pics annoy me a little because they aren't true to life. For example, by starlight sometimes looks super dark or super bright, so it's impossible to know exactly what color you're getting. Hopefully, they update that little list they have on what liner to pair their lipsticks with. Lol


  I agree. It's kind of crazy to me that they would use altered pics to promote their lipsticks. You would think they would try to advertise them using pics that were as true to life as possible.


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

rena10 said:


> I like it, seems maybe better to apply then ttt lipstick...it seems smooth


  it is very smooth to apply didnt pull on my lips at all ..... still waiting to get my TTT lipstick "can ups be any slower" lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 7, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> to me in person 6six6 looks exactly like TTT lipliner hope that helps


  Well, now you made me want it again! :lol: That's exactly what I want.


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's a picture of them side by side the 6six6 looks. Little lighter but I think that's just because it has a very little bit of a sheen compared to the liner which it way super matte looking    





shontay07108 said:


> Well, now you made me want it again! :lol: That's exactly what I want.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> JenJay said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet, and I ordered on launch day early AM. :dunno:
> ...


  Yes, I ordered the collection set, plus 4 indivudual BUs. I'm going to email them tomorrow.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

T





queenblenda said:


> Here's a picture of them side by side the 6six6 looks. Little lighter but I think that's just because it has a very little bit of a sheen compared to the liner which it way super matte looking


  that's lookin good...lips are waiting...yeah what's up with nobody getting a shipping notice to track your order?


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yea





JenJay said:


> Yes, I ordered the collection set, plus 4 indivudual BUs. I'm going to email them tomorrow.[/quote.   Yeah I'm with ya on this... Time for a email poke ...lol


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

rena10 said:


> that's lookin good...lips are waiting...yeah what's up with nobody getting a shipping notice to track your order?


  i dont know i didnt get one either but they ship from vegas and im in arizona so i got my order with the quickness


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so mad I missed out on these lippies. I hope they restock soon!!!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 7, 2013)

i want DGAF soo bad now wanted to try one lipstick out before i went crazy i love 6six6 so easy to apply and full EVEN color with no problems 



  if anyone decides not to keep there dgaf sell or swap it to me PLEASE!!!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notice!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's Space Cake and 6six6


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's swatches for comparisons   Top - Bottom Fixed On Drama 6six6 Talk That Talk


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

6six6 is more like FOD . I think Talk That Talk is different.  I do like the texture of these lippies and they feels good on the lips. The packaging feels cheap but I can get past that. Space Cake is nice but I don't know how imma pull that off but for some reason I want DGAF !!!! These lipsticks apply well and they are smooth and creamy


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 7, 2013)

JenJay said:


> Yes, I ordered the collection set, plus 4 indivudual BUs. I'm going to email them tomorrow.


  Ok I did as well. The collection and BU's of some colors and no shipping notice


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Here's Space Cake and 6six6


  I love both on you! I don't think I'm guna be able to pull off Space Cake :|


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you Tahlia! Yes space cake is a hard one but you can do it. I think imma just wear it with a neutral eye. I don't know if I can wear color with it OR maybe a silver/ gray eye look !?!? Imma Olay around with different eyes looks this week


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  Thanks for the swatches!!! now I know I don't need 6six6.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Here's swatches for comparisons   Top - Bottom Fixed On Drama 6six6 Talk That Talk





BeautyByLele said:


> 6six6 is more like FOD . I think Talk That Talk is different.  I do like the texture of these lippies and they feels good on the lips. The packaging feels cheap but I can get past that. Space Cake is nice but I don't know how imma pull that off but for some reason I want DGAF !!!! These lipsticks apply well and they are smooth and creamy


  Glad I skipped it!  





BeautyByLele said:


> Here's Space Cake and 6six6


  Yes yes yes! That Space Cake is BOMB!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Here's Space Cake and 6six6


  Both look good on you. I can't wait to play with Space Cake now. It's so unique.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

L





Tahlia said:


> I love both on you! I don't think I'm guna be able to pull off Space Cake :|[/quote     Looks nice on her, yeah you can...add some glitter to it or a darker liner and just put it in your pout...plus Halloween is coming....


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you Tahlia! Yes space cake is a hard one but you can do it. I think imma just wear it with a neutral eye. I don't know if I can wear color with it OR maybe a silver/ gray eye look !?!? Imma Olay around with different eyes looks this week


  Yeah silver/grey or even just winged liner with stacked on lashes. I'm guna give it a go and if I don't like it I'll just give it away I suppose :/  





rena10 said:


> Looks nice on her, yeah you can...add some glitter to it or a darker liner and just put it in your pout...plus Halloween is coming....


  Hmmm true  unfortunately Halloween isn't really celebrated here, unless you classify going to clubs dressed up in slutty outfits as Halloween lol but I hope it looks good on me otherwise I'll be shattered! Either way I don't see myself wearing it without people looking at me strangely..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Here's Space Cake and 6six6


  Omg i love these on you!! You got me wanting space cake! Dammit


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 7, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> So I got my 666 and I must say it smells GOOD! smells like baby powder. If you don't have it, then you're not missing too much. It is similar to diva, but I love this though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  PRETTY!!!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you Tahlia! Yes space cake is a hard one but you can do it. I think imma just wear it with a neutral eye. I don't know if I can wear color with it OR maybe a silver/ gray eye look !?!? Imma Olay around with different eyes looks this week


  For some reason I want to wear this for new years with a smudgy black smokey eye. Maybe with a smidge of grey metallic pigment in the center. It looks like overkill in my head but I'll have to play with it. If I don't like it I'll swap the lip for the retro matte black from Punk Couture that I am already hell bent on snatching up lol.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  yassssss! i'm loving it! and your brows are EVERYTHING!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Hmmm true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh really? No fright nights their...wow...but yeah i always add a gloss or glitter on a lipcolor thats more unique...lol..good luck!


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Here's Space Cake and 6six6


  Both look very pretty on you! Space Cake will be a unique addition to my collection. Thanks for posting!


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my six6six and my DGAF but I don't want them anymore lol. I have so many faves that look just like it! I haven't used any of them btw


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love how they look on you! Stunning!


  Thank you so much !


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Both look very pretty on you! *Space Cake will be a unique addition* *to my collection*. Thanks for posting!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 7, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> I got my six6six and my DGAF but I don't want them anymore lol. I have so many faves that look just like it! I haven't used any of them btw


  oh wow





 ...u betta think on it...u might need them later.....lol...u never know...ive done that ..but then regret i tossed it to the side later ...lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thanks girlie ! Did you receive yours today ?


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> You didnt get it ??? Oh I think you got DGAF though, right ? I want that lippie, now lol !!!


  Yup but i want space cake now lol. I refuse to pay another $7 so ill skip that or buy it off of someone who doesnt want it lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Yup but i want space cake now lol. I refuse to pay another $7 so ill skip that or buy it off of someone who doesnt want it lol


  At least you have that option DGAF is sold out  Thats the only other lippie I want.  I wanted Shady Lady but the more I think about it, it isnt all the unique


----------



## MACina (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


 
  Gorgeous, BeautyByLele


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

MACina - thanks girl !!


----------



## Indieprincess (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh, can't believe I missed out on DGAF. I really wanted that one. Hopefully, they restock soon.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 8, 2013)

I sent them an email about my order and shipping


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notification. It should be delivered tomorrow. Looks like they sent most orders from Friday on Monday.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Finally got my shipping notification. It should be delivered tomorrow. Looks like they sent most orders from Friday on Monday.


  im still waiting for mine 





  i emailed dana though to make sure my order was fine and she replied back saying that it was fine that theyre just trying to get everything out as fast as they can.  That's all i need to know. my order is safe and sound. I wont mind waiting. lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 8, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> im still waiting for mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ok good, i sent an email this morning wondering as well


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I was about to say that's not a mirror it's a button!! haha and then i checked mine. It looks fabulous on you!  super pretty on you, now you make me want that YSL!   I was expecting much darker as well but now i definitely want to get Black Metal Dahlia and layer on top.  PRETTY!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Its a lot of swatches and posts on instagram  so if u have instagram hashtag melt cosmetics and the colors of your desire it just helped me out


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 8, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


----------



## rena10 (Oct 8, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> ok good, i sent an email this morning wondering as well


            Yeah ..I got my shipping notices...I also got refunded twice for my 2 orders in shipping...so mine was free...so that was cool...my pay pal was refunded..can't wait for my box


----------



## lele86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice as well can't wait


----------



## lele86 (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't find myself saying the lipstick name I keep saying 6by6 ... Not superstition just don't like the name


----------



## misfitted (Oct 8, 2013)

My order of By Starlight x2 + DGAF + Space Cake is supposed to arrive tomorrow and I. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ugh. I'm so impatient. I haven't received a shipping notice yet. Someone said they ordered Friday and their order shipped Monday, so maybe my Saturday order didn't ship until today. I just like knowing where my stuff is so that I can try to be patient.  Oh and I searched instagram late, late last night for swatches and 6six6 and dgaf look so awesome. I will keep an eye out for a restock.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 8, 2013)

I placed my order on Saturday night, so I guess I have some waiting to do. :-/


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 8, 2013)

misfitted said:


> My order of By Starlight x2 + DGAF + Space Cake is supposed to arrive tomorrow and I. CAN'T. WAIT.


  I can't wait to see you in them! Imma live vicariously through you re: DGAF and Space Cake. I ain't a off the wall lippe girl. I do love to see others rocking them tho.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ka'oir cosmetics blue lipsticks I don't think its close or near melt cosmetics


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh and I searched instagram late, late last night for swatches and 6six6 and dgaf look so awesome. I will keep an eye out for a restock.


  Same here.  And I ordered early Friday morning.  I'm the same way with liking knowing where my stuff is.  I obsess over order tracking, lol.  Seriously though, if I don't get a shipping notification by the end of the day tomorrow, I'm sending an email to see what's going on.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bajandoc86* 



 
I can't wait to see you in them! Imma live vicariously through you re: DGAF and Space Cake. I ain't a off the wall lippe girl. I do love to see others rocking them tho.



  LOL! Matter of fact I'm going to ULTA to scope out some NYX eye liners that I may be able to pair with those two. So check it, I follow you on IG and I think your skin tone is DIVINE. I'm gonna need you to cop that purple blue blurple whatever that comes out with MAC Punk Couture and tear it up ma'am!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 8, 2013)

lele86 said:


> Ka'oir cosmetics blue lipsticks I don't think its close or near melt cosmetics


  yep....I Own pool party, lip lock,kaoir doll, and harlem knight...i love to use purple lip liner with lip lock or harlem knight...so cool of a look... THESE are creamy...but when u order they cant take a while to get.






 yay..for blue lips!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 8, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I sent them an email about my order and shipping


 So did I! They said they will be shipping soon...


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 9, 2013)

I should of ordered DGAF when I had the chance!!! Now I need it  it looks so good


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 9, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> So did I! They said they will be shipping soon...


  I got an email yesterday for shipping and it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 9, 2013)

I ordered the moment the lipsticks when on sale (I was refreshing the page like mad) and I still haven't gotten a shipping notice. I'm disappointed because I thought for sure mine would be sent out pretty quickly.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my shipping notice last night...


----------



## mzweeze (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok melt is a lovely company lol so I emailed them that belladonna wasn't working for me and asked about a refund and they sent me this.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 9, 2013)

So nice of them!!  I've never ordered from them before, but that ^^^^  makes me want to do so in the future.  I love great customer service.


----------



## mzweeze (Oct 9, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> So nice of them!!  I've never ordered from them before, but that ^^^^  makes me want to do so in the future.  I love great customer service.


 Yes makes me wanna post this on Instagram loll love great CS!!


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


 

  so beautifull! cant wait for a restock so I can order some tooooo


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 9, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> 6SIX6


 

  is this smooooth and creamyyy?


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 9, 2013)

So can we come to a consensus for the most part that the 6-six-6 lipstick does not look like the promo picture? no matter what skin tone you are? bc i have seen swatches and it looks like Diva lipstick more than it does any type of deep color as i expected it to look like


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 9, 2013)

lovingmakeup said:


> is this smooooth and creamyyy?


  yes it is


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 9, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> So can we come to a consensus for the most part that the 6-six-6 lipstick does not look like the promo picture? no matter what skin tone you are? bc i have seen swatches and it looks like Diva lipstick more than it does any type of deep color as i expected it to look like


  Yeah I think you're correct. I just came across this


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 9, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> So can we come to a consensus for the most part that the* 6-six-6 lipstick does not look like the promo picture*? no matter what skin tone you are? bc i have seen swatches and it looks like Diva lipstick more than it does any type of deep color as i expected it to look like


  YES !!!! Cuz I was hoping for it to look more like the promo pic


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm getting scared about Space Cake. Thinking I can't pull it off, but we'll see. I still have no idea where my order is.   Anyway, I picked up a lipstick from Ardency Inn at Sephora called Black is Blue. It's more black based than dgaf, but it's still awesome and it's still noticeably blue. If you're really looking for that kind of look then maybe look into that lipstick.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> YES !!!! Cuz I was hoping for it to look more like the promo pic


  I have 3 melt lipsticks... by starlight, summer and stupid love.
  I love them all but the only one in my opinion that is true to the promo pic is Summer.
  By starlight always comes out lighter on me and so does stupid love.
  I took a chance and bought DGAF so here's hoping it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 9, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> So can we come to a consensus for the most part that the 6-six-6 lipstick does not look like the promo picture? no matter what skin tone you are? bc i have seen swatches and it looks like Diva lipstick more than it does any type of deep color as i expected it to look like


 
  that sucks... the promo pic is what I was wanting...!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 9, 2013)

if anyone happens not to like there DGAF ill buy it off of you


----------



## misfitted (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 



I'm getting scared about Space Cake. Thinking I can't pull it off, but we'll see. I still have no idea where my order is.

Anyway, I picked up a lipstick from Ardency Inn at Sephora called Black is Blue. It's more black based than dgaf, but it's still awesome and it's still noticeably blue. If you're really looking for that kind of look then maybe look into that lipstick.


  I think you'll be able to pull it off just fine!  And I just looked up Black is Blue, I'm SO picking that up on the way home lol...


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 9, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


  Yep! FOD is really close to it!


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> YES !!!! Cuz I was hoping for it to look more like the promo pic


  Me too..i saw on someone's instagram that the owner lady was telling a WOC lady that it didnt look as dark on her bc of the "color theory" and i can see where she is kinda going with it but still even on other people who are lighter than this woman was, it looked VERY much the same. if she tweaked her photos its ok to say that...


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've just been browsing some of the swatches on instagram and i do see that the lipsticks are lighter than the promo pics.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 9, 2013)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





KMQE716 said:


> Me too..i saw on someone's instagram that the owner lady was telling a WOC lady that it didnt look as dark on her bc of the "color theory" and i can see where she is kinda going with it but still even on other people who are lighter than this woman was, it looked VERY much the same. if she tweaked her photos its ok to say that...


 must've been looking at the same photo and your right the colors look light on other skintones as well.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 9, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > YES !!!! Cuz I was hoping for it to look more like the promo pic
> ...


  Yes I'm thinking they added a color like night moth or currant to get that look (which is cool but they should tell people cux the promo pic has you thinking its a blackened berry wine color, although Space Cake seems true to color in the promo pic.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes I'm thinking they added a color like night moth or currant to get that look (which is cool but they should tell people cux the promo pic has you thinking its a blackened berry wine color, although Space Cake seems true to color in the promo pic.


  I'm thankful Space Cake seems true to color. I thought 6six6 was too good to be true, but my Instagram trolling has shown inconsistencies in how the lipstick looks. I won't really know unless I get my hands on it.  I just realized they ships USPS and my crackhead mailman doesn't even deliver on a daily basis. He came yesterday, skipped today and so I guess he'll come around tomorrow. Hopefully, he'll have my stuff.


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 9, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


  This makes me feel better about skipping 6six6.  I already have Diva, Sin, and Shame.  Still love the promo pic for 6six6 though.


In other news, I finally caved and emailed Melt asking about my order.  I ordered first thing in the morning on the 4th, so it's basically been 4 business days.  It's not so much that I'm impatient to get my order (even though I'm super excited), but more that I'm just nervous because both of the colors I ordered are now sold out, so until they ship, I feel like I'm holding my breath, lol.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ChosenOne* 



 
This is amazing!!!  Especially for such a new (and probably small) company.
 
This makes me feel better about skipping 6six6.  I already have Diva, Sin, and Shame.  Still love the promo pic for 6six6 though.


In other news, I finally caved and emailed Melt asking about my order.  I ordered first thing in the morning on the 4th, so it's basically been 4 business days.  It's not so much that I'm impatient to get my order (even though I'm super excited), but more that I'm just nervous because both of the colors I ordered are now sold out, so until they ship, I feel like I'm holding my breath, lol. 



  They've thrown everyone for a loop with the shipping notices.  I ordered super early on the 4th but didn't get a shipping notice until days later.  I tracked my order and it's in my mailbox right now yippee!


----------



## HelloBlondie (Oct 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  Very helpful! I'm sure the right liner will get my FOD where it looks just like 666


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 9, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> This is amazing!!!  Especially for such a new (and probably small) company.
> 
> This makes me feel better about skipping 6six6.  I already have Diva, Sin, and Shame.  Still love the promo pic for 6six6 though.
> 
> ...


  Yeah I ordered 5 or 6 hours after it launched.  Got an email back already, which is great.  But my order still has not shipped yet, which makes me sad.  Glad yours has arrived!!!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 9, 2013)

Alright ladies here it goes...  By Starlight is really disappointing to me. It pulls very pink on me and I was expecting more blue base. This looks like Heroine on me... GUESS I'LL BE MIXING IT WITH DGAF.  Space Cake has me in love! I'm just not sure how to create a look around it lol.  DGAF is the star of the show for me! I was afraid it would be more bright blue but its navy yay!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 9, 2013)

if im being honest 6six6 is better then TTT on me they look identical 6six6 is just a better experience all around i cant get over how beautiful the TTT packaging is tho


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Alright ladies here it goes...  By Starlight is really disappointing to me. It pulls very pink on me and I was expecting more blue base. This looks like Heroine on me... GUESS I'LL BE MIXING IT WITH DGAF.  Space Cake has me in love! I'm just not sure how to create a look around it lol.  DGAF is the star of the show for me! I was afraid it would be more bright blue but its navy yay!


  Yea thats odd by starlight is pulling pink on u. Its def blue based on me. And damn im really feeling space cake and not really feeling dgaf.  I might have to swap dgaf for space cake with someone lol we shall see


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

dammit i just ordered Space Cake... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn you $7 shipping!!!

  my first order still hasnt been shipped.  i wont be mad if they just cancel it honestly. im not interested in 6six6 since everyone is saying its not as dark as the promo pic (and now im interested in that red almost black shade from mac thats coming out) and dgaf i dont know how im feeling about.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 9, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I might have to swap dgaf for space cake with someone lol we shall see


  I saw your youtube video on it! And I was like okay I can work with that, it's a truer purple! I think this is not the same By Starlight from its initial release... But I don't have it to compare.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 9, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Yeah I ordered 5 or 6 hours after it launched.  Got an email back already, which is great.  But my order still has not shipped yet, which makes me sad.  Glad yours has arrived!!!


  yeah, im getting mine tomorow....they ship from los angel. they told me ..im in cali...so its coming! ....someone maybe said vegas? ..ITS LOS ANGEL.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

misfitted said:


> I saw your youtube video on it! And I was like okay I can work with that, it's a truer purple! I think this is not the same By Starlight from its initial release... But I don't have it to compare.


  Yea thats what im thinking! It can def happen that the color is different 2nd time around.  Just like mac and their lavender whip where it was more greyish the first release but pinkish the second time around.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 9, 2013)

misfitted said:


> I saw your youtube video on it! And I was like okay I can work with that, it's a truer purple! *I think this is not the same By Starlight from its initial release*... But I don't have it to compare.


 
  Nooooooooo!!! I swear if this is pink based purple imma scream! Luvlydee's vid is what made me want By Starlight. That's colour is what I want. Smh.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 9, 2013)

rena10 said:


> yeah, im getting mine tomorow....they ship from los angel. they told me ..im in cali...so its coming! ....someone maybe said vegas? ..ITS LOS ANGEL.


  My order shipped from vegas.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 9, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Yea thats odd by starlight is pulling pink on u. Its def blue based on me. And damn im really feeling space cake and not really feeling dgaf.  I might have to swap dgaf for space cake with someone lol we shall see


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 9, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Alright ladies here it goes...  By Starlight is really disappointing to me. It pulls very pink on me and I was expecting more blue base. This looks like Heroine on me... GUESS I'LL BE MIXING IT WITH DGAF.  Space Cake has me in love! I'm just not sure how to create a look around it lol.  DGAF is the star of the show for me! I was afraid it would be more bright blue but its navy yay!


  How many layers did you apply to get DGAF like that?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, Space Cake is scaring me yet again. It'll be a disaster on me. Holding out hope on By Starlight. I pray it turns out purple on me, but I don't know since their pictures seem to be misleading. I just shot them an e-mail asking about my order status. I think I'm gonna hold off on ordering anything from them until they can get on their game with shipping and notifications. I don't mind the $7 at all for actual speedy delivery and updates, but this isn't worth it.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, Space Cake is scaring me yet again. It'll be a disaster on me. Holding out hope on By Starlight. I pray it turns out purple on me, but I don't know since their pictures seem to be misleading. I just shot them an e-mail asking about my order status. I think I'm gonna hold off on ordering anything from them until they can get on their game with shipping and notifications. I don't mind the $7 at all for actual speedy delivery and updates, but this isn't worth it.


  Especially since they ship priority, right? And only takes 2, 3 days MAX!  I'm still floored at the $7 shipping pricetag. It seriously only costs $5.15 to print a label from home.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Especially since they ship priority, right? And only takes 2, 3 days MAX!  I'm still floored at the $7 shipping pricetag. It seriously only costs $5.15 to print a label from home.


  Yes. I ordered a pair of earrings from a small company at the same time I ordered from melt. I got priority shipping like a buck cheaper from them and I got my earrings yesterday (with tracking).It's crazy. Let's just be glad the lipstick price isn't higher because the 7 bucks would truly kill.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes. I ordered a pair of earrings from a small company at the same time I ordered from melt. I got priority shipping like a buck cheaper from them and I got my earrings yesterday (with tracking).It's crazy. Let's just be glad the lipstick price isn't higher because the 7 bucks would truly kill.


  Im starting to get irritated. If i dont see a package at my door friday afternoon im asking for a refund


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

They just told me my order hasn't even shipped yet. I am so done.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> They just told me my order hasn't even shipped yet. I am so done.





luvlydee said:


> shontay07108 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I ordered a pair of earrings from a small company at the same time I ordered from melt. I got priority shipping like a buck cheaper from them and I got my earrings yesterday (with tracking).It's crazy. Let's just be glad the lipstick price isn't higher because the 7 bucks would truly kill.
> ...


  I sent an email to the Dana & the "general" address requesting a full refund.  They responded within 20 minutes with my shipping info, plus an additional shipping refund and 10% off my total order. They also sent many apologies for the delay :shake:


----------



## MACina (Oct 9, 2013)

misfitted said:


>


  Thank you for the pics!

  The lippies look all gorgeous on you


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> They just told me my order hasn't even shipped yet. I am so done.


  Woooooow!!! Smh  





JenJay said:


> I sent an email to the Dana & the "general" address requesting a full refund.  They responded within 20 minutes with my shipping info, plus an additional shipping refund and 10% off my total order. They also sent many apologies for the delay :shake:


  I just sent general an email for a refund. I am officially beyond annoyed. Dont make me pay $7 shipping for this kind of service esp knowing it doesnt cost that much. I know it can get hectic for new business but this is just not right. I had ordered space cake today so lets see how this shipping goes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2013)

misfitted said:


>


  I want them I want them I want them!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn drama with shipping????  That sucks!!   






Are these LE?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> They just told me my order hasn't even shipped yet. I am so done.


  Dafuq!?


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 9, 2013)

I got a reply. They said itll ship tomorrow. Seriously dude? Wonder if i hadnt said anything what would have happened. I asked for a refund and they replied saying they will ship it tomorrow if i still want. I just said yes cuz idk why. I suck lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I got a reply. They said itll ship tomorrow. Seriously dude? Wonder if i hadnt said anything what would have happened. I asked for a refund and they replied saying they will ship it tomorrow if i still want. I just said yes cuz idk why. I suck lol





erine1881 said:


> Dafuq!?


  I just asked them to cancel my order. I said for the shipping rate I expected it to be faster. Let's see where this goes. I should've followed my gut and just stayed away from this. Really regretting it now since I know there are occ lip tars that I can actually wear.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well they got back to me with the quickness. They're refunding my shipping and sending my stuff out today. So like someone else said, is that what it takes to get my stuff shipped? How much longer would I have had to wait without sending an e-mail? Man this is sloppy. I'm already turned off before even getting the product.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh





Ashleybubbles83 said:


> My order shipped from vegas.


  oh ok wow.... Idk then lol


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I 





shontay07108 said:


> I'm getting scared about Space Cake. Thinking I can't pull it off, but we'll see. I still have no idea where my order is.   Anyway, I picked up a lipstick from Ardency Inn at Sephora called Black is Blue. It's more black based than dgaf, but it's still awesome and it's still noticeably blue. If you're really looking for that kind of look then maybe look into that lipstick.[/quote.     I just ordered that one ...but I'm a keep looking for swatches... hope it's good for Halloween !


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> if im being honest 6six6 is better then TTT on me they look identical 6six6 is just a better experience all around i cant get over how beautiful the TTT packaging is tho


    Yeah....I also think skin tone makes a huge difference on how a color looks on lips, plus the tone of skin on lips, I'm nc 42 so most lipsticks look great on me I think, and my lips have a pink Carmel undertone...I'm more of a Carmel nc42... So I did get belladonna 2 ...lipstick...instead of dgaf... Cause the red I will rock more


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 10, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Well they got back to me with the quickness. They're refunding my shipping and sending my stuff out today. So like someone else said, is that what it takes to get my stuff shipped? How much longer would I have had to wait without sending an e-mail? Man this is sloppy. I'm already turned off before even getting the product.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 10, 2013)

i know the shipping time sucks but at least they respond and the tracking number actually works.. i ordered from kaoir cosmetics and they don't respond right away the shipping takes forever I've waited 3 weeks for my lipsticks with them and some people haven't even received their products at all

  i know its frustrating but at least melt responds and gives discounts and take away shipping cause kaoir definitely doesn't

  i think they didn't expect this big of a turn out which indeed is no excuse ..they should of been prepared but it is a new company and they still have to work out the tweaks and bugs.. I i have a personally response from dana

   i ordered 3:03 am the day of the launch and still haven't received my lipsticks..but the tracking says it coming today


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice. Finally!!!!





I'm loving how the lippies look on you all. I can't wait!!!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *macgirl006* 




How many layers did you apply to get DGAF like that?


  I got that coverage with two good layers of it.  It was sliding on my lips at first, but I think that is because I put so much lip balm on underneath.  I was expecting the texture to be more matte, so I was trying to prep my lips for it, but just looking at the bullet I could tell that it wouldn't be dry.  I'm a tad bummed it's not ULTRA matte like Melt describes it, but the formula is still nice to me.


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 10, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> Just got my shipping notice. Finally!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!!!  The tracking number isn't working yet, but I'm guessing it will by the end of the day.  Hopefully my package will be delivered before I go away for the weekend, but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 10, 2013)

misfitted said:


> macgirl006 said:
> 
> 
> > How many layers did you apply to get DGAF like that?
> ...


  Okay thanks! They look great. My fave on you is DGAF which is the only lippie I ordered and yea I agree that the formula is not "ultra matte".
  I ordered at 3:43am on launch day and received shipping notification today at 6:07am eastern.


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 10, 2013)

Have any of my non-US peeps received a shipping notice? I am in Canada ordered right away and have received nada.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *macgirl006*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn that means they changed the formula because my by starlight is "ultra matte" it matte just like my riri woo but more comfy to wear. Dammit! Im so turned off about this whole thing now  They told me might item will ship today but still no email with my tracking and  grrrrr


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 10, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Have any of my non-US peeps received a shipping notice? I am in Canada ordered right away and have received nada.


 Yup! I ordered about an hour after the lipsticks launched and I received a shipping notice on Tuesday


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got my lipsticks!


----------



## Julily (Oct 10, 2013)

I just recieved my shipping notice today. I understand that it is a small company but I agree with you all, if it is going to cost me so high for shipping I would have expected faster shipping. They should not take on more orders than they can handle at a time. Maybe do several mini restocks like Mac does.  Aside from the pics on here, how matte are they because judging from the pics up on the melt site it doesn't appear to be ultra matte. I'm thinking more satin-semi matte but definitely not ultra.That's why I only bought one cuz I had major doubts about the product's quality.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

They really just sent me a shipping notice of the order i placed yesterday! And not of the one i placed on friday. I cant deal lol what is going on??


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> They really just sent me a shipping notice of the order i placed yesterday! And not of the one i placed on friday. I cant deal lol what is going on??


  I don't know if I would laugh or cry.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notice this morning. Took long enough for just one lipstick.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally tried my lipsticks....my opinion ....6x6, by starlight, shady lady....are all true to color on me....their creamy , matte, great pigmentation...shady lady is so pretty...they all are on my skin,  I love 6x6  , it's so like Mac diva or fod...but it has a deeper berry blk undertone on my lips...it's like fod amplified ....and by starlight...is close to my kaoir rude girl lipstick but more deep slightly.....I get my other 2 tomorrow! Love these....the scent is ok...more like play dough but not vanilla creme like Mac .


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

My favs so far is 6x6, and shady lady...... 6x6 use with current lipliner and  Mac beet or embrace me with shady lady or mac more to love.....omg ! Bomb. Com!  I'm a happy customer!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't know if I would laugh or cry.


  i just got my shipping notice for my first order lmao. but damn how did my order from yesterday ship the next day? at least they waived my shipping fee for my first order so at least i didnt have to pay those $7 twice just once.  

  but my excitement for 6six6 and dgaf just died a slow death. lets see how i feel when i try them on. if not straight to the clearance bin it goes.
  im still excited for Space Cake though. looks like a nice grey that doesnt turn ashy on dark skin tones. (watch it turn ashy looking on me lmao. my lips always tends to do that)


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> i just got my shipping notice for my first order lmao. but damn how did my order from yesterday ship the next day? at least they waived my shipping fee for my first order so at least i didnt have to pay those $7 twice just once.    but my excitement for 6six6 and dgaf just died a slow death. lets see how i feel when i try them on. if not straight to the clearance bin it goes. im still excited for Space Cake though. looks like a nice grey that doesnt turn ashy on dark skin tones. (watch it turn ashy looking on me lmao. my lips always tends to do that)


  I just had a thought: Imagine the nightmare of requesting a refund for products you don't like. Now how long would _that_ take? JFC. Total nightmare ahead. If I like just one of the two I ordered I'll take that as a victory. I still have an unshakeable bad feeling about Space Cake (I do love that name, though).


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 10, 2013)

I def make decisions on names.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I def make decisions on names.


  Guilty! i just ordered my first burberry lipstick just because of the name... trench kiss.  I always wanted a burberry trench coat but i cant afford it so for now a lipstick in burberry packaging called trench kiss will have to do lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 10, 2013)

i'm not understanding all the issues with shipping. Maybe since their first launch their fan base has increased. That's still no excuse, but maybe they shouldn't attach 2-day priority shipping labels if it's obviously not going to take two days.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> They really just sent me a shipping notice of the order i placed yesterday! And not of the one i placed on friday. I cant deal lol what is going on??


  How long ago did you place your first order?


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 10, 2013)

misfitted said:


>


  They all look pretty on you though. I thought by starlight would be darker too and I can see it pulling the same way on me. I don't know why I keep thinking space cake is blue instead of grey lol. DGAF is pretty too, but I was hoping it would be full out matte.


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 10, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Especially since they ship priority, right? And only takes 2, 3 days MAX!  I'm still floored at the $7 shipping pricetag. It seriously only costs $5.15 to print a label from home.


  I thought that was just me.... I click submit anyways... Lol


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you all feeling like shady lady is similar to pink pigeon or no? Maybe quick sizzle? I was wondering the difference between shady lady and that other bright one they came with in first release


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> i'm not even going through the trouble of all that lmao. i already have someone who is willing to pay for dgaf if i dont like it.  im just mad i didnt read into mac's Punk couture collection before ordering melt 6six6 because a blackened red in retro matte formula (if it feels just like ririwoo) sounds like heaven. knowing now that 6six6 aint even as dark as they showed in the promo pics.
> 
> Guilty! i just ordered my first burberry lipstick just because of the name... trench kiss.  I always wanted a burberry trench coat but i cant afford it so for now a lipstick in burberry packaging called trench kiss will have to do lol


  I think on the MELT GALS...IN the promo pic...it shows true to color on her because she is very fair skinned...and im sure she also used a MAC liner too .  Im more carmel so it shows close like hers in the promo..but just a lil bit less intense...so i think using a liner will make it close like the promo pic. lol... but i think anyone darker than nc 43 or nc45...all MELT lipsticks are not gonna look like it does on the melt girls ..cause they are very fair...so they i think will be much brighter on them...and plus im sure they did some camera touch ups too. but still .


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> Are you all feeling like shady lady is similar to pink pigeon or no? Maybe quick sizzle? I was wondering the difference between shady lady and that other bright one they came with in first release


  WELL, I own those so....pink pigeon..is much lighter and thats close to candy yum yum....and Quick sizzle..is close in tone...but their is a difference...and so shady lady is like ..a intense quick sizzle with more purple magenta undertones....so if u take quick sizzle and blend a touch of the heroine lipliner and blend in to it...thats shady lady.....its a pretty color...its matte , smooth and rich pigment...no patchy stuff..like candy yum yum or sheerness like quick sizzle ....its a one swipe thing....and im sure ppl will try to find a dupe but maybe dupe the 'TONE" ..but its still a different color and im glad its in my collection!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

rena10 said:


> I think on the MELT GALS...IN the promo pic...it shows true to color on her because she is very fair skinned...and im sure she also used a MAC liner too .  Im more carmel so it shows close like hers in the promo..but just a lil bit less intense...so i think using a liner will make it close like the promo pic. lol... *but i think anyone darker than nc 43 or nc45*...all MELT lipsticks are not gonna look like it does on the melt girls ..cause they are very fair...so they i think will be much brighter on them...and plus im sure they did some camera touch ups too. but still .









 maybe if i use lip erase it will make it look like it does in the promo?? i dont think its so much of skintone but lip color with this situation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want a red thats almost black dammit!! 
  imma head to a lab and make that crap myself!!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> They all look pretty on you though. I thought by starlight would be darker too and I can see it pulling the same way on me.* I don't know why I keep thinking space cake is blue instead of grey lol.* DGAF is pretty too, but I was hoping it would be full out matte.


  me too. i think its because when we first saw the promo for it it looked like a grey-blue on Dana (i believe that was her in the promo right?)


----------



## lele86 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pissed off my post office is lazy they left a notice so now I have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 10, 2013)

So remember how I was sure the tracking would be up and running by the end of the day today?  Yeah, not so much.... So I have a tracking number but it apparently isn't actually in the post office's system yet, so who knows when I'm going to get these lipsticks.  Probably while I'm away for the weekend.  smh


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> me too. i think its because when we first saw the promo for it it looked like a grey-blue on Dana (i believe that was her in the promo right?)


  Yes I think that was her and also on some other people it looks slightly blue and some people it's looks straight up grey. It's really weird lol I'm tempted to get the lipstick though and dgaf.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> 7 hours after they launched
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 oh ok....WELL...you could use concealer..on your lips...like a lighter tone of your foundation color and maybe then edge it with MAC nightmoth liner and also check out Nars train bleu lip matte pen...(SEPHORA)..u could blend your 6x6 with that too..to intensify it....or MAC 's white stick too..is an option.. Good luck


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

rena10 said:


> :cheer:  oh ok....WELL...you could use concealer..on your lips...like a lighter tone of your foundation color and maybe then edge it with MAC nightmoth liner and also check out Nars train bleu lip matte pen...(SEPHORA)..u could blend your 6x6 with that too..to intensify it....or MAC 's white stick too..is an option.. Good luck :rasta:


  I hate concealer on my lips lol. I never tried macs white stick before. Ive tried thier lip erase but i lost it years ago lol. Thanks for the suggestion! Knowing myself ill probably just buy a dark lip pencil to darken it and call it a day


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 10, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> That was last week right? wow!


 Wow exactly! Lol   





ChosenOne said:


> So remember how I was sure the tracking would be up and running by the end of the day today?  Yeah, not so much.... So I have a tracking number but it apparently isn't actually in the post office's system yet, so who knows when I'm going to get these lipsticks.  Probably while I'm away for the weekend.  smh


 Lol yea  they probably just printed out the label and didnt ship yet.  Which is ok. I like at least knowing the tracking because that means my items are ag least packed. Lol


----------



## rena10 (Oct 10, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I hate concealer on my lips lol. I never tried macs white stick before. Ive tried thier lip erase but i lost it years ago lol. Thanks for the suggestion! Knowing myself ill probably just buy a dark lip pencil to darken it and call it a day








 ..yeah...get nars train bleu matte pen.....from sephora....its really good and dark..it would go with it....and mac's white stick is good for a base, on eyes, lips..anywhere and its also good for halloween looks and to brighten up areas on face under powder for photos even  HOPE u find something


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2013)

The tracking for my package shows it's supposed to be delivered Saturday. Thank goodness.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 11, 2013)

rena10 said:


> ..yeah...get nars train bleu matte pen.....from sephora....its really good and dark..it would go with it....and mac's white stick is good for a base, on eyes, lips..anywhere and its also good for halloween looks and to brighten up areas on face under powder for photos even  HOPE u find something


  Oo wee just googled nars train bleh (its on nars website also not only sephora) and i could be wrong but it looks a lot like talk that talk lip pencil. Im look for a more red color not really purple. Lol   Just tracked both my orders. They will be here tomorrow! (Saturday) woo hoo!!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 11, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Just tracked both my orders. They will be here tomorrow! (Saturday) woo hoo!!


  oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....red? like a red liner or how bright of a red ? Blood red or black berry...? LOL oh..yeah u said "red black" .. but ttt lip pencil has more red tones....nars train bleu is like nightmoth in a retro matte lipstick form or ttt lipstick but darker.....i think its better than ttt lipstick ..lol....also for a bright candy matte red ...try nars "dragon girl " matte lip pen from the same range....thats such a nice red. ......u must want a black cherry....try also ...Kaoir lipstick sex....its a black red ..and you could put that over the "6x6" one...or to be budget...REVLON lustrious lipstick in .."Black cherry".....Just more options
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 11, 2013)

My tracking number is finally working. I'm scheduled to receive my package tomorrow.



 I just hope if I'm not home, they will either leave the box with a neighbor or leave me a slip and then my mom can pick it up for me on Monday.


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 11, 2013)

As predicted, my lipsticks are also scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, and I am leaving today for the whole weekend.  Figures.  Well I hope they don't leave it with a neighbor since I don't trust any of them enough for that.  I hope the package is small enough for them to just leave it in my mailbox so when I get home, it'll be waiting for me.  I don't need something going wrong with this package!


----------



## JenJay (Oct 11, 2013)

My order will arrive tomorrow!!! I will have an extra DGAF & 6six6 for anyone who may have missed out. PM me


----------



## rena10 (Oct 11, 2013)

...yeeee...I got my other 2 lippes today....and that...Space cake is a smooth criminal...its like you scared of it...but you like it but not sure you could get away with it....OH...AND BELLADONNA 2 ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....IS THE BOMB.COM...YALL...I LOVE RIH RIH WOO YALL...BUT THIS IS EVEN BETTER..ITS BRIGHTER, AND SMOOTH MATTE...OMG..IT could be a equal tie between the two...but...i got both ..BUT get that bella 2 girls ..its worth it! ..and im a sit and wonder what looks to blend with space cake....its a blue bird egg color...maybe it i mix some purple with it...who knows~


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 11, 2013)

JenJay said:


> My order will arrive tomorrow!!! I will have an extra DGAF & 6six6 for anyone who may have missed out. PM me


  Hey so you got it??? Yay me me me


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 11, 2013)

Got my DGAF back ups in the mail today - this is DGAF! (In crappy camera and lighting)


----------



## BeautynBullets (Oct 11, 2013)

I have really been sleeping on this collection there are some really pretty lippies


----------



## BeautynBullets (Oct 11, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> Got my DGAF back ups in the mail today - this is DGAF! (In crappy camera and lighting)


 
  This color looks beautiful on your!!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 11, 2013)

rena10 said:


> :clap:  ...yeeee...I got my other 2 lippes today....and that...Space cake is a smooth criminal...its like you scared of it...but you like it but not sure you could get away with it....OH...AND BELLADONNA 2 ..:bigstar:  ....IS THE BOMB.COM...YALL...I LOVE RIH RIH WOO YALL...BUT THIS IS EVEN BETTER..ITS BRIGHTER, AND SMOOTH MATTE...OMG..IT could be a equal tie between the two...but...i got both ..BUT get that bella 2 girls ..its worth it! ..and im a sit and wonder what looks to blend with space cake....its a blue bird egg color...maybe it i mix some purple with it...who knows~


  I was playing around with Space Cake and did a really pretty lavender/grey gradient lip using MAC currant liner!


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 11, 2013)

BeautynBullets said:


> This color looks beautiful on your!!


  Thank you girl!!! <3


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 11, 2013)

Yourtrulysara- I like DGAF on ya !!! Looks good


----------



## yourstrulysara (Oct 11, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yourtrulysara- I like DGAF on ya !!! Looks good


  Thank you very much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 11, 2013)

yourstrulysara said:


> Got my DGAF back ups in the mail today - this is DGAF! (In crappy camera and lighting)


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 11, 2013)

My package will be here tomorrow, too. Pretty excited.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 11, 2013)

I l





yourstrulysara said:


> Got my DGAF back ups in the mail today - this is DGAF! (In crappy camera and lighting)


.     Looks nice on you. It's very gangster and like the old female gang bangers in Los angel. In the 80's ...sexy though!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 11, 2013)

It's 





BeautynBullets said:


> I have really been sleeping on this collection there are some really pretty lippies


.     It's not too late... Get belladonna 2 and shady lady...until others come n stock


----------



## rena10 (Oct 11, 2013)

Oo





misfitted said:


> I was playing around with Space Cake and did a really pretty lavender/grey gradient lip using MAC currant liner![/qu.        Oooh...I'm gonna have to try that ....that's what I was thinking to use some plum tones with it to make it wearable ....but alone ....it's very wild ...lol


----------



## rena10 (Oct 11, 2013)

I gotta give these lipsticks 9 out 10... So to me they are great....took a point away for the lip staining and late shipping notices...other than that ...I'm happy with all 5 colors I got ..their smooth, and pigmented...and that  Bella 2 ....when I swiped that baby on my lips....oooooh child...just the BOMB!


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 11, 2013)

looks great


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

I finally figured what liner I like with...Space cake....)))) Wet n Wild liner purple violet....it really plays good with the blue undertones in it cause its violet blue base....I'm nc42....Mac current or vino was too dark...Also....with By Starlight....u can use this liner! I also use this liner for my Kaoir  rude girl lipstick ...it's perfect....and it's less than 2 bucks....so run to CVS...or RITE AID....and get it!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 12, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes I'm thinking they added a color like night moth or currant to get that look (which is cool but they should tell people cux the promo pic has you thinking its a blackened berry wine color, although Space Cake seems true to color in the promo pic.


  they add night moth to everything so thats probably what it is


----------



## lele86 (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I just realized they ships USPS and my crackhead mailman doesn't even deliver on a daily basis. He came yesterday, skipped today and so I guess he'll come around tomorrow. Hopefully, he'll have my stuff.


poor thang i had to call my post office and the usps customer service to make sure my package was mailed cause they left a notice yesterday


----------



## JenJay (Oct 12, 2013)

Now add Belladonna to the "sold out" list. :whoa:


----------



## lele86 (Oct 12, 2013)

rena10 said:


> WELL, I own those so....pink pigeon..is much lighter and thats close to candy yum yum....and Quick sizzle..is close in tone...but their is a difference...and so shady lady is like ..a intense quick sizzle with more purple magenta undertones....so if u take quick sizzle and blend a touch of the heroine lipliner and blend in to it...thats shady lady.....its a pretty color...its matte , smooth and rich pigment...no patchy stuff..like candy yum yum or sheerness like quick sizzle ....its a one swipe thing....and im sure ppl will try to find a dupe but maybe dupe the 'TONE" ..but its still a different color and im glad its in my collection!


  is shady lady close to quick sizzle i missed out on that and i wanted it


----------



## julz (Oct 12, 2013)

i am interested in the dgaf when will you be selling


----------



## Julily (Oct 12, 2013)

rena10 said:


> ...yeeee...I got my other 2 lippes today....and that...Space cake is a smooth criminal...its like you scared of it...but you like it but not sure you could get away with it....OH...AND BELLADONNA 2 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh you now got me intrested in Bella2.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 12, 2013)

Me wearing DHAF!! I lovvvv


----------



## Julily (Oct 12, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Me wearing DHAF!! I lovvvv


  Gorgeous! NO I am kicking myself to waitng too long to get it.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 12, 2013)

updated


  idgaf --- sold out
  6six6 --- sold out
  shady lady ---- low stock
  belladonna --- sold out and it isnt returning
  by starlight ---- sold out
  darling ---- low stock

  my advice if you want the low stock one i say just get it i found out about the lipstick in july and they didnt restock until october they are still a new company so i think thats why it takes long to restock as well as to for-fill all the orders


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 12, 2013)

does anyone know of a dupe for DGAF??


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my package today. I put aside my disappointment about shipping and I was still excited to try out my stuff. I have to say I am disappointed.The good things: The lipstick is not drying. It applies smoothly and it's opaque. The scent. Someone said baby powder and that scared me because bp makes me want to vomit. It's not like that to me. It's like sweet candy or some kind of cake batter with a slight perfume scent. It's hard to place. The packaging is nice, if not particularly fancy.   Now the negative: By Starlight is the biggest sham ever. Looks nothing like it does on the site. It's a light purple. It's in the violetta family. I was looking for a deep purple and this has more pink. Even in the tube it looks more berry pinky/purple than a true purple. Got the wool completely pulled over my eyes on that and I'm disgusted. Space Cake is nice. Now that one is actually true to color. Imagine that. I made it more wearable by pairing it with Nightmoth liner. Funny how Nightmoth seems to be the answer for everything. Time will tell if I actually have the nerve to wear it out, though. Oh and that mirror is so cheap. I thought it was a compact and it's just an open mirror free to be scratched and abuse in .2 seconds.   So, all in all a total fail for me. I wasted a good $40 that I could've used for countless other things. Next.  I've been strangely looking at Bang! Bang! and Belladonna 2, but how can I dare take the chance after this experience?


----------



## Julily (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I've been strangely looking at Bang! Bang! and Belladonna 2, but how can I dare take the chance after this experience?


  Oh my gosh, I got By Starlight ,now I am worried it won't look good. Since I am hearing Nightmoth being paired with everything I think it would be a better deal to get that and just pair up with similiar shades.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

Julily said:


> Oh my gosh, I got By Starlight ,now I am worried it won't look good. Since I am hearing Nightmoth being paired with everything I think it would be a better deal to get that and just pair up with similiar shades.


  Wait. Are you worried about Starlight or Space Cake? Starlight looks good it just depends if it's the shade you were expecting. Space Cake isn't bad on it's own. It's just odd and takes some getting used to. For my complexion I think it's easier for me to darken the edges. Instagram is deception central, but it seems lighter skin can get away with SC on it's own.


----------



## Julily (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Wait. Are you worried about Starlight or Space Cake? Starlight looks good it just depends if it's the shade you were expecting. Space Cake isn't bad on it's own. It's just odd and takes some getting used to. For my complexion I think it's easier for me to darken the edges. Instagram is deception central, but it seems lighter skin can get away with SC on it's own.


  By Starlight is the one I am worried about. I was expecting it to be as adevertised but as I am seeing none of the shades are as shown, but then again no lipstick ever truely is. I am seeing Space Cake grey on some and on others a little more blue, both look nice to me.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I've been strangely looking at Bang! Bang! and Belladonna 2, but how can I dare take the chance after this experience?


  wooow. im glad i got by starlight in the first release because its nothing like violetta and heroine. its more blueish.  i got the packages today but its odd. i got 3 packages when i placed 2 orders.  i havent opened it so lets see what is going lmao


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ugh! My stuff still hasn't reached me yet! And I ordered about 3 hrs after the launch. This is ridiculous. At this point I don't care how good By Starlight is on me..I'm not ordering from Melt again.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> by starlight (left) Heroine (right)


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

Julily said:


> By Starlight is the one I am worried about. I was expecting it to be as adevertised but as I am seeing none of the shades are as shown, but then again no lipstick ever truely is. I am seeing Space Cake grey on some and on others a little more blue, both look nice to me.


  Advertising can make things more appealing, but this is just straight fraud and inexcusable. I 99% of the time with the brands I buy from I get what I paid for in terms of color. The only thing not completely pissing me off is that the actual quality is good. Space Cake looks exactly as shown on the site. I don't know what it does on other peoples lips or their picture filters.   





luvlydee said:


> wooow. im glad i got by starlight in the first release because its nothing like violetta and heroine. its more blueish.  i got the packages today but its odd. i got 3 packages when i placed 2 orders.  i havent opened it so lets see what is going lmao


  See, I'm mad about that. I hate this grape purple. I wanted a blue based purple. Ugh. Looks like Mac's Punk Couture is my only cure.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

BY STARLIGHT LOOKS LIKE HEROINE ON ME!! I cannot believe this. I am too through. I never, ever wanted Heroine. That kind of color does nothing for me. I mean, it looks exactly like that on me. What the hell man?  why aren't the quotes working properly? hboy: is it my screaming?


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

...


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> why aren't the quotes working properly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yea i would be so upset about that. sooooo upset. especially for that price and shipping


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> yea i would be so upset about that. sooooo upset. especially for that price and shipping


  Well, at least I got my shipping refunded, but still. Never wanted that damn thing.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just found this video. She recently ordered her lipsticks and her By Starlight looks awesome. It's how I wanted mine to look. It's even different in the tube. I don't understand what's going on here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru2Bwbdnnv8


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my order today!
  By Starlight and Summer!
  The pigmentation on both of them is rich and opaque

  Shontay is right By Starlight looks like Heroine on me.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 12, 2013)

That sucks I think By Starlight is their most unique shade. I did purchase Space Cake and Belladonna 2 and the Shady Lady ??? I think thats the hot pink shade. So happy I didn't get 6x6, but I'd still like DGAF if anything. My package is sitting in the mailbox I'm in no rush to get them lol 

  I seriously still think the price point is a bit high for these lipsticks. I just don't think they are all that to be 19 bucks. They alright they okay but still a bit pricey. With that said I still spent money on it.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

sooo right off the back i can tell u the smell of my by starlight from my first launch is different than these new launches.  Its not as powerful smelling.  i agree with shontay with the cakey kind of smell with these. not bad but it aint no addicting smell like mac has lol.
  these are waaay creamier than the first launch of the lipstick.  i prefer how the texture feels from the first launch.  
  it was nice knowing you melt but i have already moved on....


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

i actually love space cake. i see the hint of blue in it and i can rock it without a liner. other than that dgaf and 6six6 is a no go. dgaf looks horrid on me. not sexy at all. i thought a navy blue would be sexy as hell on me but no no no. something was off.  ill stick to my kaoir harlem knight lipstick. that is the blue for me.  6six6 nothing special it didnt give me the pleasure that i wanted like when i seen it on the website.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't think the $19 price is criminal, but it is perhaps a couple bucks too high. I think $15-$16 is more appropriate for a new brand. The quality is really good, though. I applied these matte lipsticks without primer and didn't die. :lol: I'm going to e-mail them about by starlight. Not expecting much of anything from them, but they need to be aware something funky is going on there.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 12, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> That sucks I think By Starlight is their most unique shade. I did purchase Space Cake and Belladonna 2 and the Shady Lady ??? I think thats the hot pink shade. So happy I didn't get 6x6, but I'd still like DGAF if anything. My package is sitting in the mailbox I'm in no rush to get them lol
> 
> *I seriously still think the price point is a bit high for these lipsticks. I just don't think they are all that to be 19 bucks. They alright they okay but still a bit pricey. With that said I still spent money on it. *


  if anyone is a purple person by starlight from the first launch was worth $19+7 shipping.  Everything else you're right not all that for the money... i do like space cake also. just wish the texture felt more like my Original By Starlight


----------



## pockykami (Oct 12, 2013)

So I got my lipsticks today and I have to say I'm very pleased. I got by starlight, space cake, and shady lady. I love the colors, especially space cake. It is so unique yet wearable. I love it! By starlight is what I wanted heroine to be. It definitely more blue based and darker. I'm sorry it's not working for some of you. I really like the texture and opacity on these. They go on very smooth, but the smell is not pleasant to me. Oh well, can't win them all.  While I understand many of you were really disappointed with the service during this launch, I think they were really overwhelmed by the orders. I, for one, am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt. I think I will order in future. I really wish they'd lower their shipping though. I really want togetmy hands on dgaf!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 12, 2013)

Julily said:


> Gorgeous! NO I am kicking myself to waitng too long to get it.


  Thanks Julily! It's such an amazing color. I hope you get a chance at it!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

lele86 said:


> is shady lady close to quick sizzle i missed out on that and i wanted it


  yeah...it is ...But....its slightly more richer with more of a violet undertone..if that makes sense...so just take your herione lip liner or magenta...and do a few swipes on the skin and then glide quick sizzle on top...or vice versa...and thats close to what shady lady looks like ....but its a bomb color and BELLA 2 ..IS MY FAV!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

Julily said:


> Looks great on you
> So have I. Got one just to try it but I'm still debating if i should get space cake or wait until they do a restock so I can get dgaf. The hubby wants me to get darling but I'm not so sure about that one.
> 
> Oooh you now got me intrested in Bella2.









 OOOH ..yes..get bella 2 !! and space cake....dgaf..to me is something you will wear only sometimes....bella 2 is everyday...


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

I Love by starlight....maybe some ppl not fond of it...i would put a lipgloss over it....


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> See, I'm mad about that. I hate this grape purple. I wanted a blue based purple. Ugh. Looks like Mac's Punk Couture is my only cure.








 get KAOIR RUDE GIRL LIPSTICK...its more blue based...not as grape as by starlight. ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   kaoir.com


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

rena10 said:


> :flower:  get KAOIR RUDE GIRL LIPSTICK...its more blue based...not as grape as by starlight. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I heard Kaoir has the same shipping issues as melt(?). I might just be sticking to brands I know from now on.   Call me crazy, but I'm still thinking of Bang! Bang! and Belladonna 2. I'm just asking for trouble.   I just e-mailed them with my thoughts on By Starlight. I'm interested in what they have to say since I'm not asking for a refund or anything. Can't even imagine how that would go over. I just don't want anyone else to get what I got when they were expecting something else. DILLIGAF just confirms that I'm not crazy. Something is off with our lipsticks.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> i actually love space cake. i see the hint of blue in it and i can rock it without a liner. other than that dgaf and 6six6 is a no go. dgaf looks horrid on me. not sexy at all. i thought a navy blue would be sexy as hell on me but no no no. something was off.  ill stick to my kaoir harlem knight lipstick. that is the blue for me.  6six6 nothing special it didnt give me the pleasure that i wanted like when i seen it on the website.








 I love HARLEM KNIGHT


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I just e-mailed them with my thoughts on By Starlight. I'm interested in what they have to say since I'm not asking for a refund or anything. Can't even imagine how that would go over. I just don't want anyone else to get what I got when they were expecting something else. DILLIGAF just confirms that I'm not crazy. Something is off with our lipsticks.


  OH..YEAH but its been a year or more so kaoir has better service now...Rude girl is nice. AND Bella 2 is nice...and you will wear that one out more..its very pretty. ask..melt ..to see if they can give you Bella 2 and Return the By Starlight....in exchange....


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

rena10 said:


> OH..YEAH but its been a year or more so kaoir has better service now...Rude girl is nice. AND Bella 2 is nice...and you will wear that one out more..its very pretty. ask..melt ..to see if they can give you Bella 2 and Return the By Starlight....in exchange....


  I'm going to see what kind of response I get from Melt.   I'm looking at youtube videos for Rude Girl right now. I like what I see so far.  BTW, can you describe any kind of scent the lipstick has?


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my lipsticks today and I'm rather disappointed. The colours are close enough to lipsticks I already have that I don't really need them. The swatches on the site are really off - especially for 6Six6 and Belladonna2. The smell is just too much. Like an overly sweet vanilla candle. Really synthetic and cloying. I have them swatched on my hand and even that is giving me a headache  I am very sensitive to scent but I can handle most food scents - vanillas usually do not bother me and I love MAC's vanilla scent. 



  (photo taken with flash)
  L to R: Art Deco Dita Von Teese Demoiselle, WNW Cherry Picking, Melt Belladonna2, Melt 6Six6, MAC Media, Melt Shady Lady, MAC Girl About Town. 

  None of them are exact dupes, but they're pretty close in colour. The biggest difference is the finish. The Art Deco DVT lipstick is about as matte as the Melt one, WNW is a bit shinier. MAC Media is a touch cooler toned and shinier than the 6Six6. It's a little less pigmented than 6Six6. Girl About Town is a tad warmer and much shinier than Shady Lady. It's a little less pigmented. Hope this helps someone  

  ETA: I wiped all the swatches off with a makeup remover wipe & washed my hands - all the Melt shades stained. Shady Lady stained a LOT!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

Natalie_Necro said:


> I got my lipsticks today and I'm rather disappointed. The colours are close enough to lipsticks I already have that I don't really need them. The swatches on the site are really off - especially for 6Six6 and Belladonna2. The smell is just too much. Like an overly sweet vanilla candle. Really synthetic and cloying. I have them swatched on my hand and even that is giving me a headache  I am very sensitive to scent but I can handle most food scents - vanillas usually do not bother me and I love MAC's vanilla scent.
> 
> (photo taken with flash) L to R: Art Deco Dita Von Teese Demoiselle, WNW Cherry Picking, Melt Belladonna2, Melt 6Six6, MAC Media, Melt Shady Lady, MAC Girl About Town.   None of them are exact dupes, but they're pretty close in colour. The biggest difference is the finish. The Art Deco DVT lipstick is about as matte as the Melt one, WNW is a bit shinier. MAC Media is a touch cooler toned and shinier than the 6Six6. It's a little less pigmented than 6Six6. Girl About Town is a tad warmer and much shinier than Shady Lady. It looks less pigmented in the photo, but that's due to the shine. Hope this helps someone


  Well, you've pretty much killed any hopes I had for Belladonna 2. I guess that's a good thing, though.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, you've pretty much killed any hopes I had for Belladonna 2. I guess that's a good thing, though.


  I'm sorry! It's so much pinker than their promo photos & swatches. I think Revlon Cherries in the Snow might be a similar shade too but the finish is creamier and shinier. I think if the smell doesn't bother you and you like the colours, then the finishes are nice and they are very pigmented. None of the lipsticks I swatched are perfect exact dupes. They're just close enough that if you have one, you don't need the other.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 12, 2013)

Although I'm kinda glad By Starlight isn't as dark as it is in the promo pic, I'm not that wowed by the color. It kind of looks like every other purple lipstick I have; maybe just slightly darker. It's also not "ultra matte." It's like every other matte and has that slight shine to it. I was expecting it to compare to MAC's retro matte formula. The smell is also overpowering. Like powdered donuts. I didn't expect the smell to linger.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2013)

I think I will be giving Illamasqua's ESP lipstick a chance to see if it will give me the color that I want.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

I played around with these lipsticks again. I used prep and prime this time and got myself into better light. By Starlight, while it still isn't what I wanted, went over much better this time. The P+P helps make the color come out better. Still, not what I wanted but I'm more sad now than pissed. haha  Space Cake, never had a problem with it anyway, came out slightly better, too. Still jaded about this experience, but I will get some use out of these lipsticks.   I tried All of My Purple Life lipglass over BS, but I didn't care for that. It obviously changed the finish. I'm glad these lipsticks are matte, but not ultra matte because thinking of ultra matte just makes my lips shrivel up and die.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my package today. I put aside my disappointment about shipping and I was still excited to try out my stuff. I have to say I am disappointed.The good things: The lipstick is not drying. It applies smoothly and it's opaque. The scent. Someone said baby powder and that scared me because bp makes me want to vomit. It's not like that to me. It's like sweet candy or some kind of cake batter with a slight perfume scent. It's hard to place. The packaging is nice, if not particularly fancy.   Now the negative: By Starlight is the biggest sham ever. Looks nothing like it does on the site. It's a light purple. It's in the violetta family. I was looking for a deep purple and this has more pink. Even in the tube it looks more berry pinky/purple than a true purple. Got the wool completely pulled over my eyes on that and I'm disgusted. Space Cake is nice. Now that one is actually true to color. Imagine that. I made it more wearable by pairing it with Nightmoth liner. Funny how Nightmoth seems to be the answer for everything. Time will tell if I actually have the nerve to wear it out, though. Oh and that mirror is so cheap. I thought it was a compact and it's just an open mirror free to be scratched and abuse in .2 seconds.   So, all in all a total fail for me. I wasted a good $40 that I could've used for countless other things. Next.  I've been strangely looking at Bang! Bang! and Belladonna 2, but how can I dare take the chance after this experience?


  I am completely pissed about By Starlight... I was so mad I missed it the first time, but this one is NOT the original! And I got two ugh! Anyway... at least I got space cake and dgaf. Those are the winners in my book!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 12, 2013)

I think Dragenista by Coloured Raine could be a dupe for DGAF colorwise, but I believe these lipsticks have more of a creamy finish. Also, Cougarz or Studio 54 by the same company could be a dupe for Space Cake. They also have a purple called Arabian Night that is really pretty. It's a deep blue toned purple. It's out of stock now but will be back Oct 28 and pre orders are available starting the 16th. The lippies cost $13.00 and shipping is $5.95.  Edited to add color guide.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 12, 2013)

DGAF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DGAF with Grey Friday on top. I am in love with this lippie! Should have gotten 2 of these instead of raggedy By Starlight. Kicking myself right now for not backing it up!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 12, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I will be giving Illamasqua's ESP lipstick a chance to see if it will give me the color that I want.


  I've been meaning to get ESP! Kontrol is the baddest purple lipstick I've tried so far. I'm waiting for Punk Couture to blw it out of the water though.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


> DGAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Omgeeee DGAF is fyah on you!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 12, 2013)

Misfitted DGAF is hot on ya !


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 12, 2013)

yup looks great and not ghetto. Let me break out my inglot blue lippie.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> BTW, can you describe any kind of scent the lipstick has?








 oh ok...cool...well, kaoir lipsticks gladly do not have any odor...nothing. which i do like .  good luck


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, you've pretty much killed any hopes I had for Belladonna 2. I guess that's a good thing, though.


  NO...Shontay...get bella 2....for an exchange..if they will do it...cause I think on tan, or brown or darker..skin is much prettier..trust! ...Now on fair skin...its gonna show pink more....but anyone of color is gonna show more red....take a chance and at least if they let u exchange..


----------



## rena10 (Oct 12, 2013)

rena10 said:


> NO...Shontay...get bella 2....for an exchange..if they will do it...cause I think on tan, or brown or darker..skin is much prettier..trust! ...Now on fair skin...its gonna show pink more....but anyone of color is gonna show more red....take a chance and at least if they let u exchange.. PLUS...its good for a holiday sexy look...


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


> DGAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I would never be able to rock that lippie like you! It looks amazing!


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 12, 2013)

DGAF looks lovely on all of you! Got my shipping notice finally... and now we wait.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


> DGAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It looks great on you both ways!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


> DGAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ardency Inn's Black is Blue looks exactly same on me as DGAF does on you in the second pic. I'm bummed I passed on dgaf. I think I could rock it. Ah well.


----------



## MACina (Oct 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


>


 
  Gorgeous, misfitted


----------



## JenJay (Oct 13, 2013)

JenJay said:


> My order will arrive tomorrow!!! I will have an extra DGAF & 6six6 for anyone who may have missed out. PM me


  I've posted everything in the Clearance Bin. :cheer:


----------



## sophhhh91309 (Oct 13, 2013)

does 6six6 look anything like talk that talk ?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 13, 2013)

sophhhh91309 said:


> does 6six6 look anything like talk that talk ?


  absolutely not. 6six6 pulls like a reddish brown as opposed to a berry/red/plum of TTT


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm working on a full blog review of the entire collection but here's a quick picture of the Melt collection for you girls still debating. I'll post more once I go through the rest of the pictures.


----------



## MACina (Oct 13, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm working on a full blog review of the entire collection but here's a quick picture of the Melt collection for you girls still debating. I'll post more once I go through the rest of the pictures.


  Thank you so much for sharing these swatches, Candycoatedclos!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> why aren't the quotes working properly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear this. When it first came out i thought for sure BS was a dupe for Heroine but got shot down really quick lol. Thanks for confirming it is on you, I already have a ton of Heroine so


----------



## trina11225 (Oct 13, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm working on a full blog review of the entire collection but here's a quick picture of the Melt collection for you girls still debating. I'll post more once I go through the rest of the pictures.


----------



## amzee807 (Oct 13, 2013)

Got it the first time around, but I really hate By Starlight on myself. Makes my teeth look extremely yellow and does not flatter my skintone! Summer LOOKS amazing but does not perform great. I never have any problems with even the most problematic lipstick formulas but this just looks like shit on me so I resort to mixing it with a base lipstick. And Stupid Love is just not unique at all. I don't think these lippies deserve the $19-20 price point.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 13, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm working on a full blog review of the entire collection but here's a quick picture of the Melt collection for you girls still debating. I'll post more once I go through the rest of the pictures.


  this is grreat! ....i just love shady lady ,space cake, bella 2 !


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2013)

amzee807 said:


> Got it the first time around, but I really hate By Starlight on myself. Makes my teeth look extremely yellow and does not flatter my skintone! Summer LOOKS amazing but does not perform great. I never have any problems with even the most problematic lipstick formulas but this just looks like shit on me so I resort to mixing it with a base lipstick. And Stupid Love is just not unique at all. I don't think these lippies deserve the $19-20 price point.


  Now you make me want to try By Starlight again and check my teeth! Ha. Summer always looked like a hot mess to me. That particular shade is best on the fairest of the fair, in my opinion (unless you seriously tweak it).


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2013)

Alright. By Starlight has grown on me. I'm glad I got it.   It's a bit deeper in person, but here's an idea. No full face because I look a hot mess right now.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow...it really does have pink undertones. Def not a blue based purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welp...


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Wow...it really does have pink undertones. Def not a blue based purple. hboy:  Welp...


  It's not as pink as it looks there. I'll need to get a better picture when I have a full face. It's definitely not the as blue based as I hoped, though.


----------



## itsladyred (Oct 13, 2013)

So I finally received my package yesterday. I was nervous to try some of the colors but I love them all. I do agree that your skintone & pigmentation on your lips will change how the color looks on your lips. Right now I am a NC30 (this is my summer color, I got a SERIOUS tan in DR) but usually I am a NC15-20 . I wore space cake last night and it pulls more blue than grey on me. I posted swatches on IG so I figured I contribute on specktra since I'm always reading but never post much.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2013)

itsladyred said:


> So I finally received my package yesterday. I was nervous to try some of the colors but I love them all. I do agree that your skintone & pigmentation on your lips will change how the color looks on your lips. Right now I am a NC30 (this is my summer color, I got a SERIOUS tan in DR) but usually I am a NC15-20 . I wore space cake last night and it pulls more blue than grey on me. I posted swatches on IG so I figured I contribute on specktra since I'm always reading but never post much.


  Now this is a proper representation of the By Starlight that I have. Ugh every time I see dgaf now I want it even more.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 13, 2013)

rena10 said:


> this is grreat! ....i just love shady lady ,space cake, bella 2 !


  bella 2 is gorgeous and so is space cake (i was surprised) and shady lady. the only one I'm really disappointed with is by starlight. I was hoping for that dark blue based purple!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

My starlight compared to heroine it's different I was hoping and praying it was different because of all the complaints the flash causes starlight to be lighter but mines is dark haven't tried the other colors yet cause I was worried about this one


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

I look crazy so no full face I feel like mines is dark so .. So far I'm not disappointed


----------



## cocotears (Oct 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> OMG, they have sooooo many stunning lippies
> 
> ...


  You're welcome! I decided to start a thread for Coloured Raine http://www.specktra.net/t/185229/coloured-raine-cosmetics.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 13, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Omgeeee DGAF is fyah on you!!


Omg. YES. I want it when they restock it


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 13, 2013)

lele86 said:


> is that your first by starlight or your second by starlight


  Its from the first release


----------



## sophhhh91309 (Oct 13, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Its from the first release


  @luvlydee did you not like 6six6 ?


----------



## KMQE716 (Oct 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


>


  it looks pretty!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ye





Candycoatedclos said:


> bella 2 is gorgeous and so is space cake (i was surprised) and shady lady. the only one I'm really disappointed with is by starlight. I was hoping for that dark blue based purple!


.          Yeah! Same here....that's why I was tryin to steer some ladies to get the Bella 2 if they didn't...and space cake is really fun color. I agree


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm in love with stupid love


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Its the neon lip I been looking for


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 13, 2013)

lele86 said:


> rude girl from kaoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope dgaf comes back in stock soon.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 13, 2013)

rena10 said:


> . Yeah! Same here....that's why I was tryin to steer some ladies to get the Bella 2 if they didn't...and space cake is really fun color. I agree


  bella 2 is the bomb! lol. I did get a few dgaf's and tried one today. its a beautiful blue just not sure i'm going to wear it enough to justify having so many bu's


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 13, 2013)

Mmmm after seeing all these swatches I really don't like DGAF and Space Cake as much as I liked them in the promo pics. If I hate them on me I'm going to give them to a friend. Waste of $38!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Its from the first release


  Oh ok


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Rude girl looks pretty on you!!!! I have this lipstick too and other kaoir lippies. You just reminded me I need to show my kaior lippies some love!!! I hope dgaf comes back in stock soon.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Rude girl looks pretty on you!!!! I have this lipstick too and other kaoir lippies. You just reminded me I need to show my kaior lippies some love!!! I hope dgaf comes back in stock soon.


  Thank u I created a kaoir thread


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.specktra.net/t/185232/kaoir-cosmetics#post_2486539 the kaoir blog


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 14, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm working on a full blog review of the entire collection but here's a quick picture of the Melt collection for you girls still debating. I'll post more once I go through the rest of the pictures.


  Thank you ladies for the beautiful swatches!!!! I have to wait until the weekend to get my lippies now. It was delivered while I was out and the PO is closed today due to being Columbus Day. I can't wait to try on Space Cakes, DGAF and 6six6. I have By Starlight and Darling already and they are both beautiful. I like how DGAF looks like a violet blue more than just a blue to me. I hope Space Cakes pulls more blue than grey, but whatever. I'll be wearing them once I get them.


----------



## julz (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Jen Jay would you be selling your extra DGAF


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 14, 2013)

I think im the only one that hates dgaf lol


----------



## julz (Oct 14, 2013)

JenJay said:


> My order will arrive tomorrow!!! I will have an extra DGAF & 6six6 for anyone who may have missed out. PM me


  Will you have the extra DGAF for sale


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll have some more colors up for sale/trade in a little bit. I need to start destashing


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 14, 2013)

julz said:


> Hi Jen Jay would you be selling your extra DGAF





julz said:


> Will you have the extra DGAF for sale


  All sale questions need to be posted in the clearance bin.


----------



## Brownye20 (Oct 14, 2013)

misfitted said:


>


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 14, 2013)

sophhhh91309 said:


> @luvlydee did you not like 6six6 ?


  Sorry i didnt see this question before but Nah its not the color i was expecting. I want a red thats almost black. And this was just like a dark reddish brown?


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

I found a pic with the lipsticks on lore lips ..I think its with no liner and these are  the colors everyone is getting


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have yet to recieve my sht! USPS has the status as delivered, but the zip code isnt correct! Where da hell did they deliver my package?! Imma be so pissed. I don't know who I should even contact. UGH!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I have yet to recieve my sht! USPS has the status as delivered, but the zip code isnt correct! Where da hell did they deliver my package?! Imma be so pissed. I don't know who I should even contact. UGH!!!


  Yikes! Try contacting Melt first. They are pretty fast with a response. I didn't know a zip code could mess up a delivery that much.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 14, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yikes! Try contacting Melt first. They are pretty fast with a response. I didn't know a zip code could mess up a delivery that much.


  Apparently...smh. If I can't get my stuff, I want my money back. I will spend it on Arabian Night from Coloured Raine and wait on Punk Couture to be released.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2013)

How did the zip code get screwed up anyway?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have no idea...the zip code I provided was correct. In the shipping cofirmation email they sent - it was correct. But on USPS tracking it is a different zip code where they scanned it as delivered. Sigh.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, well that might be a post office issue. I hope your post office isn't as cracked out as mine.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

the lipstick really do stink but i really do love all my colors its true to color in person but with flash it shows different


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm kinda obsessed with the smell. I like it, but it is kinda strong when it's on. I started talking after applying it and the scent just flew right into my mouth. Not crazy about that. I got my eyes on Belladonna 2, Bang! Bang! and Darling, but I don't want to pay $7 for priority shipping when they won't get around to shipping it until next week. Feel me? If I knew they would ship it like they should then I would go ahead. I shouldn't have to contact a company to get my shit.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm kinda obsessed with the smell. I like it, but it is kinda strong when it's on. I started talking after applying it and the scent just flew right into my mouth. Not crazy about that. I got my eyes on Belladonna 2, Bang! Bang! and Darling, but I don't want to pay $7 for priority shipping when they won't get around to shipping it until next week. Feel me? If I knew they would ship it like they should then I would go ahead. I shouldn't have to contact a company to get my shit.


  i think they will ship quick this time ..  because of the launch with so many orders it made the process slow


----------



## JenJay (Oct 14, 2013)

julz said:


> JenJay said:
> 
> 
> > My order will arrive tomorrow!!! I will have an extra DGAF
> ...


  Yes, I have 1 BNIB of all of the colors to sell. Just PM me and let me know. ompom:


----------



## JenJay (Oct 14, 2013)

[/LIST]


erine1881 said:


> julz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jen Jay would you be selling your extra DGAF
> ...


  Sorry! I have posted in the Clearance Bin. I'm still relatively new to Specktra, and learning the rules lol!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 14, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm working on a full blog review of the entire collection but here's a quick picture of the Melt collection for you girls still debating. I'll post more once I go through the rest of the pictures.


  Now this is how you swatch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 14, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I have yet to recieve my sht! USPS has the status as delivered, but the zip code isnt correct! Where da hell did they deliver my package?! Imma be so pissed. I don't know who I should even contact. UGH!!!


  oh wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..dont panic...it happens...Contact your local post office in your area and tell them your tracking numbers etc. and your name and they will find where your package is and plus they will be responsible for your package if its , lost, damaged, sent to the wrong home...so dont worry.. JUST CALL .


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 15, 2013)

Love these lippies on you!!!! DGAF looks almost like a blue violette. I want my f'ing package already. I have to wait till Saturday to pick it up from my mom who is picking it up on Friday. Grrr!!!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 15, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]Love these lippies on you!!!! DGAF looks almost like a blue violette. I want my f'ing package already. I have to wait till Saturday to pick it up from my mom who is picking it up on Friday. Grrr!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! I hope you get your goodies soon!


----------



## lele86 (Oct 15, 2013)

She's looks about my complexion


----------



## julz (Oct 15, 2013)

Gorg, cant wait to get mine


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 15, 2013)

rena10 said:


> oh wow:flower:  ..dont panic...it happens...Contact your local post office in your area and tell them your tracking numbers etc. and your name and they will find where your package is and plus they will be responsible for your package if its , lost, damaged, sent to the wrong home...so dont worry.. JUST CALL .


  Thank you! Thats exactly what I did this morning. They totally delivered it to the wring address - but they rectified it today. Yay!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoping for a restock on DGAF.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Hoping for a restock on DGAF.


  I have extras if you want. PM me


----------



## Kassie (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been hearing a lot about MELT cosmetics lately, what's all the buzz about? What do you ladies think of their products?


----------



## JenJay (Oct 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> julz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jen Jay would you be selling your extra DGAF
> ...


   Thanks everyone for your PMs/posts! Please make sure that your request are posted to the Clearance Bin for me!! My DGAFs are sold out, but PM me about the other colors.  :nanas:


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 15, 2013)

I decided to take a chance and place another order with Melt. I ordered Belladonna 2 and Bang! Bang!   I was shocked that less than an hour later I got a shipping confirmation. So, I guess they really were just overwhelmed by the response when the new shades came out. They're back in my good graces now.


----------



## Julily (Oct 15, 2013)

Kassie said:


> I've been hearing a lot about MELT cosmetics lately, what's all the buzz about? What do you ladies think of their products?


 I just got my By Starlight it is a lovely color but like others have mentioned it is not what I expected it to be. You can use nightmoth, ttt or nyx currant to match the shade in the promo pic. I think the quality is pretty good and lasted a few hours. The scent while not bad is a little annoying but it fades and is not too overpowering.I just think that the price is a little too steep and the packaging is a little cheap. I would love to try out the other colors but shipping charges are what holds me back.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 15, 2013)

Julily said:


> I just got my By Starlight it is a lovely color but like others have mentioned it is not what I expected it to be. You can use nightmoth, ttt or nyx currant to match the shade in the promo pic. I think the quality is pretty good and lasted a few hours. The scent while not bad is a little annoying but it fades and is not too overpowering.I just think that the price is a little too steep and the packaging is a little cheap. I would love to try out the other colors but shipping charges are what holds me back.


  The packaging looks fine, but it does feel cheap. A little light. It should be a bit heftier and perhaps more attractive for the price. While By Starlight isn't true to color on the site, at least Space Cake is and I'm waiting for the two I just ordered to see if they are as well. I wish they would drop the shipping a couple of bucks and or the price of the actual lipsticks. However, I'm willing to eat that shipping cost if things are actually shipped and delivered on time.


----------



## Julily (Oct 15, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> The packaging looks fine, but it does feel cheap. A little light. It should be a bit heftier and perhaps more attractive for the price. While By Starlight isn't true to color on the site, at least Space Cake is and I'm waiting for the two I just ordered to see if they are as well. I wish they would drop the shipping a couple of bucks and or the price of the actual lipsticks. However, I'm willing to eat that shipping cost if things are actually shipped and delivered on time.


 Yes that's what meant about the packaging. I love the look of it just not the feel of it not for $19.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Oct 16, 2013)

lele86 said:


> I found a pic with the lipsticks on lore lips ..I think its with no liner and these are the colors everyone is getting


  I wish these had been the photos they used in the first place. I wouldn't have ordered if I has seen these. They are definitely more true to the lipsticks you actually get vs the ones shown on the site


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 16, 2013)

Space Cake pulls more blue on me. I wish it was a tiny bit greyer but i still love it.  (Dont mind my bare face. I just got out of bed and a threw on a scarf to hide my pajamas lmao)


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 16, 2013)

luvlydee said:


>


It looks so good on you!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 16, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> It looks so good on you!


  Thank you!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 16, 2013)

..


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore By Starlight out today and I love it. Completely over my rage. Every time I got a glimpse of myself in the mirror the color was beautiful and stayed in place all day. No touch up needed, but I did it anyway. One saleslady in Victoria's Secret pulled me aside and asked me what was on my lips. I gave her the site. Didn't tell her it was sold out, but she said she needed it by November. Hey, hopefully they'll restock it by then.








 OMGEEEEE @ By Starlight! I pow wowed with USPS and managed to finally track down my package. So I am gonna be getting my stuff in a few days. I canNOT wait!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 16, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> :drools:  OMGEEEEE @ By Starlight! I pow wowed with USPS and managed to finally track down my package. So I am gonna be getting my stuff in a few days. I canNOT wait!!!


  Yeah. It actually is pretty once I got over being pissed about it not being more blue. Hope you love it, too.


----------



## Julily (Oct 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore By Starlight out today and I love it. Completely over my rage. Every time I got a glimpse of myself in the mirror the color was beautiful and stayed in place all day. No touch up needed, but I did it anyway. One saleslady in Victoria's Secret pulled me aside and asked me what was on my lips. I gave her the site. Didn't tell her it was sold out, but she said she needed it by November. Hey, hopefully they'll restock it by then.


  Gorgeous! By Starlight looks so good on you and Space Cake looks a whole lot nicer on you that some of the pics I've seen on instagram


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 16, 2013)

Shontay- they both look good on you !! I'm glad your starting to like BS


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 16, 2013)

Julily said:


> Gorgeous! By Starlight looks so good on you and Space Cake looks a whole lot nicer on you that some of the pics I've seen on instagram


  Thanks. I'm still trying to figure out how I can tweak it, though. I like it on it's own, but I don't know. Some plum type liners just didn't work with it. I have a light blue cremesheen glass from Mac and maybe I'll try that.


----------



## Julily (Oct 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks. I'm still trying to figure out how I can tweak it, though. I like it on it's own, but I don't know. Some plum type liners just didn't work with it. I have a light blue cremesheen glass from Mac and maybe I'll try that.


  Ooh let us know how that looks


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2013)

I just bought Darling. I'm excited to wear it this Fall!


----------



## julz (Oct 16, 2013)

are the swatches in natural light or flash


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 16, 2013)

I ha





shontay07108 said:


> By Starlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have by starlight and I wish it looked like that on me. I got it from the first release but it comes out lighter. I dunno... But it looks amazin on ya!


----------



## julz (Oct 16, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> It looks so good on you!


  lovely


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 16, 2013)

luvlydee and shontay, ya'll are looking good in those lippies!

  Check out this look I found using Space Cake and MAC's Current l/l.

http://instagram.com/p/fjput9TXVh/

  Credit to IG user ladydanger1.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 16, 2013)

Cooperhead I saw that!!! I ️️️ It!! Have u tried any of the lippies ? If so, what do u think ?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> luvlydee and shontay, ya'll are looking good in those lippies!  Check out this look I found using Space Cake and MAC's Current l/l.  http://instagram.com/p/fjput9TXVh/  Credit to IG user ladydanger1.


  Whoa that's hot. Gotta try it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Whoa that's hot. Gotta try it. Thanks for posting.


  Yeah, that is hot. If you try it, let us know what you think.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 17, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> luvlydee and shontay, ya'll are looking good in those lippies!  Check out this look I found using Space Cake and MAC's Current l/l.  http://instagram.com/p/fjput9TXVh/  Credit to IG user ladydanger1.


  Thank you!   You know whats crazy, i just never got into the whole ombre thing myself. Felt like too much work lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 17, 2013)

Obviously, ombre lips require a skill I do not have. I kept going and going until I actually mixed colors instead of getting an ombre. I used Vino because I don't have Currant. I actually ended up with a color that was close to what I thought By Starlight would be on it's own. I got compliments on it, though. Oh well.


----------



## Julily (Oct 17, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Obviously, ombre lips require a skill I do not have. I kept going and going until I actually mixed colors instead of getting an ombre. I used Vino because I don't have Currant. I actually ended up with a color that was close to what I thought By Starlight would be on it's own. I got compliments on it, though. Oh well.


  Practice make us perfect, keep on trying. My old cosmetology instructor would always say that in this business we do not make mistakes, we make discoveries. In this case you discovered that mixing the two colors gave you a nice shade. Glad you at least got something close to what you wanted.


----------



## MACina (Oct 17, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore By Starlight out today and I love it. Completely over my rage. Every time I got a glimpse of myself in the mirror the color was beautiful and stayed in place all day. No touch up needed, but I did it anyway. One saleslady in Victoria's Secret pulled me aside and asked me what was on my lips. I gave her the site. Didn't tell her it was sold out, but she said she needed it by November. Hey, hopefully they'll restock it by then.


  Just gorgeous, Shontay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look very pretty in both lippies!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 17, 2013)

My mailman is such a crackhead, I swear. I bought 6six6 from a specktra member and it was to be delivered today. He left a notice instead. Actually, I haven't checked the box yet, but online tracking tells me he left a notice. He doesn't even deliver everyday so that can be a damn lie. I doubt it was sent in a box too big to fit my sizable mailbox. I filled out an online redeliver thingy and left the comment _what is so effing hard about this_. I swear if I have to go to that slow ass post office for my stuff. :getyou:


----------



## MACina (Oct 17, 2013)

Julily said:


> Practice make us perfect, keep on trying. My old cosmetology instructor would always say that *in this business we do not make mistakes, we make discoveries.* In this case you discovered that mixing the two colors gave you a nice shade. Glad you at least got something close to what you wanted.








...I have to keep this in my mind!


----------



## makeupgrrl (Oct 17, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> luvlydee and shontay, ya'll are looking good in those lippies!
> 
> Check out this look I found using Space Cake and MAC's Current l/l.
> 
> ...


  Wow, I wouldn't have thought to pair Currant liner with Space Cake..I really like it though!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 17, 2013)

..


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 17, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


>


  Shontay that combo is looking GOOD on you girl! I guess if you wanted it more ombre you should just put the liner on your lips and leave absolutely just the middle of the lips bare for the Space Cake. I think it looks good this way though.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 17, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Shontay that combo is looking GOOD on you girl! I guess if you wanted it more ombre you should just put the liner on your lips and leave absolutely just the middle of the lips bare for the Space Cake. I think it looks good this way though.


  Thanks. That's what I did at first, but I just kept blending and blending. I think that was a lack of confidence in going out with it on. It's rare that I'm scared of a lip color, but me thinks that happened today.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 17, 2013)

Me wearing 6six6. Not drying at all. I put a bit of gloss on top.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 17, 2013)

Shontay I like it !! Imma try it this weekend and see how it looks on me!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 17, 2013)

I finally got mine!!!! They're a lot more drying than the first collection of lipsticks :/ but 6six6 is sooo pretty on the lips. All pictures of it don't do it justice


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 17, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I finally got mine!!!! They're a lot more drying than the first collection of lipsticks :/ but 6six6 is sooo pretty on the lips. All pictures of it don't do it justice


 
  is 6six6 like Dark Deed? I dont wanna get the lip bag when I want just the lippie....   :/


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 17, 2013)

lovingmakeup said:


> is 6six6 like Dark Deed? I dont wanna get the lip bag when I want just the lippie....   :/


  I just googled dark deed and 6six6 seems to be a lot richer in colour and more burgundy


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 17, 2013)

I keep on checking the site but the ones I want are still sold out I wonder when they will restock


----------



## Julily (Oct 18, 2013)

Shontay, try using a thin layer of DGAF under By Starlight. Or any other similar blue. I think it will make it the color you wanted.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally wore By Starlight... by far the most comfortable, non-drying matte I've ever worn. Although I love the look of MAC's retro matte formula, after about 4 hours, I feel like it sucks the life out of my lips.


----------



## julz (Oct 18, 2013)

Just sign up for their news letters and you will no when they restock


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 18, 2013)

im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


----------



## rena10 (Oct 18, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


  thats the bomb diggy on you ! so nice...fits you


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 18, 2013)

rena10 said:


> thats the bomb diggy on you ! so nice...fits you


  thanks!


----------



## Julily (Oct 18, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


  You are owing this color. Love it!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 18, 2013)

Julily said:


> You are owing this color. Love it!


  thank you i was so scared of it at first but once it was on i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah


----------



## Julily (Oct 18, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> thank you i was so scared of it at first but once it was on i was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know I was too. I just got mine in today also thanks to luvlydee. The only thing is the color does make my teeth look a bit more yellow and I'm a pretty bad coffee drinker and now ex-smoker, so that is not good. Going to have to invest in teeth whitening but I'm so afraid of those. LOL


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 18, 2013)

that is a small down fall to the lipstick i noticed as well but with it being so blue and in your face i doubt people are paying that close attention to your teeth


----------



## Julily (Oct 18, 2013)

True and that is why I will still wear it. I just won't smile so much


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 18, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


  queenblenda, DGAF is HOT on you!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 18, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> queenblenda, DGAF is HOT on you!


  thank you Copperhead! 

  its actually quickly making its way onto my favorites list  indoors it looks deeper/darker and vampy! im so in love with it!


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 18, 2013)

My Melt lippies finally came! Working on a review and some swatches tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MACina (Oct 18, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!








.....stunning, queenblenda!!!!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....stunning, queenblenda!!!!


  thank you very much MACina


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 19, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


  You're welcome!! It looks so good on u. Hated it on myself. Maybe it was my skintone or something. Who knows lol


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 19, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> You're welcome!! It looks so good on u. Hated it on myself. Maybe it was my skintone or something. Who knows lol


  thank you  i was so scared when i first saw it in the tube lol but im really liking it... actually im surprised at how much i like it haha


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 19, 2013)

I know it's a seperate thread but couldn't help myself. This is me wearing Illamasqua's apocalips!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


  I love this on you! WOW


----------



## JenJay (Oct 19, 2013)

Everyone look lovely!! For anyone who missed out, I have a BU of each color to sell. PM me if you need one


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 19, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love this on you! WOW


  Thank you dolly snow


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 19, 2013)

I got my hands on my goodies!!!! *dances*


----------



## rena10 (Oct 19, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> I know it's a seperate thread but couldn't help myself. This is me wearing Illamasqua's apocalips!


  swag on....i love it!  have you tried the other 2 purple colors they have ? i was thinking of checking them out..


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 19, 2013)

Alright, here we go...





  Bang! Bang!





  Bang! Bang! vs Neon Orange vs Sounds Like Noise





  DGAF





  6six6



\
  6six6 vs. Fixed on Drama vs Cyber


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Alright, here we go...
> 
> Bang! Bang!
> 
> ...


  Looking good.   I'm so glad I bought bang bang. Now if only the mailman would deliver it to me. hboy:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 19, 2013)

JenJay said:


> Everyone look lovely!! For anyone who missed out, I have a BU of each color to sell. PM me if you need one


  Again, all posts regarding sales must be conducted in the clearance bin.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 20, 2013)

rena10 said:


> swag on....i love it!  have you tried the other 2 purple colors they have ? i was thinking of checking them out..


  Thanks so much Rena10!!! I do appreciate the love but no I haven't tried their purples. Had my eye on Kontrol though but
  then I found out that Punk Couture is droppin in Dec so I will save my money for that unless I cave before


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 20, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Alright, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need 6six6 .... can't wait to get my hands on one! they all look stunning!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2013)

I finally got two of my three orders. Six6six is everything! Love it. Better than Fixed on Drama and Just a Bite. Doesn't top Talk that Talk, though but they're not all that comparable to me. Of course it's not as dark as it is on the website, but it's still great and I can't wait to try it with Nightmoth. Belladonna 2 is gorgeous. It's a bright cherry red. I can only really compare it to Heartless by Mac. I loved that one buy Belladonna 2 is tops. Bang! Bang! is tricky. I felt like a clown when I put it on. It's straight up orange. No coral, no red. I'll have to work that with a liner, but still like it. Now I'm just waiting for DGAF.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 20, 2013)

G





shontay07108 said:


> I finally got two of my three orders. Six6six is everything! Love it. Better than Fixed on Drama and Just a Bite. Doesn't top Talk that Talk, though but they're not all that comparable to me. Of course it's not as dark as it is on the website, but it's still great and I can't wait to try it with Nightmoth. Belladonna 2 is gorgeous. It's a bright cherry red. I can only really compare it to Heartless by Mac. I loved that one buy Belladonna 2 is tops. Bang! Bang! is tricky. I felt like a clown when I put it on. It's straight up orange. No coral, no red. I'll have to work that with a liner, but still like it. Now I'm just waiting for DGAF.


.  Glad you like your haul!


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 20, 2013)

after waiting ALL SUMMER i finally got my hands on By Starlight. I contemplated getting 6six6 but i didn't and now I'm regretting it. It really looks beautiful on everyone! Hopefully they restock soon!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 20, 2013)

queenblenda said:


> im actually LOVING dgaf so happy i was able to get my hands on this thanks luvlydee!!


  dgaf looks great on you!!!


----------



## queenblenda (Oct 20, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> dgaf looks great on you!!!


  thanks


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 20, 2013)

lovingmakeup said:


> I need 6six6 .... can't wait to get my hands on one! they all look stunning!


  I wore it out last night to a concert (Janelle Monae!) and it didn't budge. Settle in my lines a bit but nothing too bad. Same creaminess as Mac Retro Matte!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 21, 2013)

This is me wearing DGAF. Sorry about the photo lol I posted it on Instagram and then thought about putting it here. I don't like it though so I'mma give it to a friend.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Tahlia- girlllllllll U crazy !!! It looks good on you!! You betta think twice about passing it to someone else


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> This is me wearing DGAF. Sorry about the photo lol I posted it on Instagram and then thought about putting it here. I don't like it though so I'mma give it to a friend.


  DO NOT get rid of it!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Erine1881- I think you need to say that again!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Erine1881- I think you need to say that again!!


  DO NOT get rid of it!!!  :haha:


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahah thank you


----------



## lele86 (Oct 21, 2013)

be careful so umm my by starlight broke


----------



## Julily (Oct 21, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


  I really think you should keep it. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## MACina (Oct 21, 2013)

Julily said:


> I really think you should keep it. It looks amazing on you.









....I loveeeeeeee it on you!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies  and this is Space Cake


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Thank you ladies  and this is Space Cake


  Soooo pretty ! I hope you gonna listen to us and keep DGAF ... keep them both


----------



## Julily (Oct 21, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


  Love it! Please to tell me you want to give that one away too.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2013)

What about DGAF are you not feeling Tahlia?


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 21, 2013)

I loveee Space Cake but the formula for DGAF is a pain in the ass. I had to apply three or four layers to get it even because it was going patchy in some spots, and once I rubbed my lips together it would do it again! And I don't think it suits me that much either...


----------



## rena10 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I loveee Space Cake but the formula for DGAF is a pain in the ass. I had to apply three or four layers to get it even because it was going patchy in some spots, and once I rubbed my lips together it would do it again! And I don't think it suits me that much either...








 ....girl..they both are the bomb.com" on you...dont let them go.hunny...child"....( in. TAMAR BRAXTON VOICE)..lol...yall know thats how she talk! lol


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 22, 2013)

rena10 said:


> :flower:  ....girl..they both are the bomb.com" on you...dont let them go.hunny...child"....( in. TAMAR BRAXTON VOICE)..lol...yall know thats how she talk! lol


  Lol thanks Rena


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


  Girl stop the madness. The lippie is HAWT on you!! Your skin is gorg, and that blue lip!.....


----------



## B1908 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> This is me wearing DGAF. Sorry about the photo lol I posted it on Instagram and then thought about putting it here. I don't like it though so I'mma give it to a friend.


  This looks great on you!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just got my DGAF in the mail. Love it! So glad to get my hands on it. I think I want Stupid Love next and maybe Darling to mix with Magenta lip liner, but I wish there were better pictures of it somewhere so I can see if I can really work with it. I'll probably take the chance anyway. It's surprising to see Shady Lady sold out.


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Girl stop the madness. The lippie is HAWT on you!! Your skin is gorg, and that blue lip!.....


  Thank you!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 22, 2013)

I wish Melt would lower their shipping some, I really want to get my hands on DGAF. All the ladies who have posted pics wearing it look great!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got my DGAF in the mail. Love it! So glad to get my hands on it. I think I want Stupid Love next and maybe Darling to mix with Magenta lip liner, but I wish there were better pictures of it somewhere so I can see if I can really work with it. I'll probably take the chance anyway. It's surprising to see Shady Lady sold out.


 Hi Shontay can you do a swatch comparison between Dgaf and black is blue?  Thanks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Shontay can you do a swatch comparison between Dgaf and black is blue?  Thanks!


  I actually can't because I returned Black is Blue in hopes of getting DGAF. I can say that BiB is darker and more black based, though.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got my DGAF in the mail. Love it! So glad to get my hands on it. I think I want Stupid Love next and maybe Darling to mix with Magenta lip liner, but I wish there were better pictures of it somewhere so I can see if I can really work with it. I'll probably take the chance anyway. It's surprising to see Shady Lady sold out.


yay glad it came!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> yay glad it came!


  Yeah, seems like it took forever with that crappy ass mailman. Spoke to his boss today. Thanks, again.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 22, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I wish Melt would lower their shipping some, I really want to get my hands on DGAF. All the ladies who have posted pics wearing it look great!!


  I want DGAF and Space Cake!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 22, 2013)

By Starlight....I am in LOVE!





  I need a BU. This makes me even more excited for the purple lippes coming out in the Mac Punk Couture Collection!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I actually can't because I returned Black is Blue in hopes of getting DGAF. I can say that BiB is darker and more black based, though.


 Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh yes, By Starlight is very pretty on you.


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 22, 2013)

i kind of want Darling and Space Cake now. idk :-(


----------



## B1908 (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!  Pretty!
> 
> I need a BU. This makes me even more excited for the purple lippes coming out in the Mac Punk Couture Collection!


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!
> 
> I need a BU. This makes me even more excited for the purple lippes coming out in the Mac Punk Couture Collection!


  it looks pretty on you! What liner are you using?


----------



## lele86 (Oct 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got my DGAF in the mail. Love it! So glad to get my hands on it. I think I want Stupid Love next and maybe Darling to mix with Magenta lip liner, but I wish there were better pictures of it somewhere so I can see if I can really work with it. I'll probably take the chance anyway. It's surprising to see Shady Lady sold out.


i have all the colors what do you want to see


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!
> 
> I need a BU. This makes me even more excited for the purple lippes coming out in the Mac Punk Couture Collection!


 Very pretty and def backup worthy!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2013)

lele86 said:


> i have all the colors what do you want to see


  I wanted to see darling. Your pics would be appreciated but I did manage to find some nice ones after asking about it earlier.   Well Dana posted gorgeous pics on Instagram wearing stupid love. That scared me because I want it and after she posted pics of by starlight that sold out. So I ran off and ordered stupid love and darling. I'm done now. I'm not all that interested in shady lady. I hope they expand the shade range sometime soon.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 22, 2013)

B1908 said:


> kalexis08 said:
> 
> 
> > it looks pretty on you! What liner are you using?
> ...


  Thanks ladies! I am a purple lippie addict....I am stoked!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!
> 
> I need a BU. This makes me even more excited for the purple lippes coming out in the Mac Punk Couture Collection!


  Soooo pretty!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wanted to see darling. Your pics would be appreciated but I did manage to find some nice ones after asking about it earlier.   Well Dana posted gorgeous pics on Instagram wearing stupid love. That scared me because I want it and after she posted pics of by starlight that sold out. So I ran off and ordered stupid love and darling. I'm done now. I'm not all that interested in shady lady. *I hope they expand the shade range sometime soon.*


  Did you see their FB page!?


----------



## MACina (Oct 22, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You really do...it looks stunning on you


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Did you see their FB page!?


  Nope. I don't even have fb but I think I need to check it out.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 23, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> yay glad it came!


  I got mine too!   Thank you!  

  I put it on last night but it was after I'd already washed off my face for the day.  I need a full face I think to really appreciate it, and I'm in the process of redecorating my bedroom so I won't have access to all of my makeup till the weekend.  I'll try it out then. I want to wear it to the Justin Timberlake concert next month, so I need to try it with different looks, see which one I like best.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Well Dana posted gorgeous pics on Instagram wearing stupid love. That scared me because I want it and after she posted pics of by starlight that sold out. So I ran off and ordered stupid love and darling. I'm done now. I'm not all that interested in shady lady. I hope they expand the shade range sometime soon.


oh ok.. i like shady lady actually darling is cool but with flash it can come off a little crazy


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 23, 2013)

lele86 said:


> oh ok.. i like shady lady actually darling is cool but with flash it can come off a little crazy


  I stay away from flash photography now. I learned my lesson. I want to use Darling with a purple liner like Magenta or Fashion Boost by Mac.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 23, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> By Starlight....I am in LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! See, this is how I expected it to pull on me, more purple/blue, but it's soooo pink ugh...  It looks almost exactly like Heroine on me.  I'm about to see if they will let me send the BU I got back exchange it for another shade!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Nope. I don't even have fb but I think I need to check it out.


  They've got new colours in the works!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They've got new colours in the works!


  :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:   I wore 6six6 today and I love it! I love it much more than Mac's Fixed on Drama. It's just incredible. Backup worthy. Oh and my Darling/Stupid Love order shipped this morning. :cheer:


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 23, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I loveee Space Cake but the formula for DGAF is a pain in the ass. I had to apply three or four layers to get it even because it was going patchy in some spots, and once I rubbed my lips together it would do it again! And I don't think it suits me that much either...


 
  I can see what you're saying about the DGAF formula.  I _finally _got around to trying on my Melt lippies tonight, and I had the same issue.  I eventually just filled in all the patchy spots (which were mostly towards the middle of my lips) and made sure I _didn't _rub my lips together.  But once I had that worked out, I LOVED it!!  I love this lippie so much more than I have any right to, lol.  And I love it on you!!  *Don't get rid of it!!*

  I also finally tried on my By Starlight.  It's quite a bit darker than I expected it to be on me, but I love it all the same.  It has the depth and intensity of a color like MAC's Diva on me, but it's like its purple cousin.  I'll be rocking this one a LOT this fall/winter.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2013)

What's the difference between belladonna 2 and riri woo?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2013)

Just saw on Instagram they'll be restocking soon! I'm excited!


----------



## Julily (Oct 23, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Just saw on Instagram they'll be restocking soon! I'm excited!


  Yes, I can't wait. I want space cake but i couldn't see spending 7 for shipping for just one item and all the other items i want are sold out.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I stay away from flash photography now. I learned my lesson. I want to use Darling with a purple liner like Magenta or Fashion Boost by Mac.


oh ok.. get stupid love its candy yum yum amped up.. its gorgeous


----------



## lele86 (Oct 23, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> What's the difference between belladonna 2 and riri woo?


  ill swatch it for u


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 23, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I can see what you're saying about the DGAF formula.  I _finally_ got around to trying on my Melt lippies tonight, and I had the same issue.  I eventually just filled in all the patchy spots (which were mostly towards the middle of my lips) and made sure I _didn't_ rub my lips together.  But once I had that worked out, I LOVED it!!  I love this lippie so much more than I have any right to, lol.  And I love it on you!!  *Don't get rid of it!!*


  Thanks for the advice, I might try that first and see how I feel about it. But I can never stop rubbing my lips together lol bad habit!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2013)

why do you love 6by6 so much more Shontay?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> why do you love 6by6 so much more Shontay?


  It's darker, looks better, applies better and feels better on the lips.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 23, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> What's the difference between belladonna 2 and riri woo?


  flash belladonna 2 on the left with flash riri on the right
  looks the same but riri woo is a little darker and belladonna is a little bright with a sligth sheen


----------



## lele86 (Oct 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> why do you love 6by6 so much more Shontay?


thats funny i say 6by6 too and not the real name


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 24, 2013)

lele86 said:


> flash belladonna 2 on the left with flash riri on the right looks the same but riri woo is a little darker and belladonna is a little bright with a sligth sheen


 Thank u so much for the swatch!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just got an e-mail from Melt about the restock. I got excited because I thought it was happening right now, but it's just an announcement of a restock. Hopefully it's happening pretty soon.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay so I'm new to this website lol. I see that space cake's color payoff is true to the swatches that are on the website. Does anyone know if bang!bang! is any good? Or could I easily find a dupe for it? alot of the colors I think have dupes out. I just want to know before I buy space cake because the shipping is a lot for a lipstick! I'd hate to purchase one then have to pay separate shipping!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> Okay so I'm new to this website lol. I see that space cake's color payoff is true to the swatches that are on the website. Does anyone know if bang!bang! is any good? Or could I easily find a dupe for it? alot of the colors I think have dupes out. I just want to know before I buy space cake because the shipping is a lot for a lipstick! I'd hate to purchase one then have to pay separate shipping!


  I have a lot of orange and coral lip colors and I don't have a dupe for Bang Bang. It's a true orange. Very nice.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh dang it lol. I was hopping it wasn't so I wouldn't feel obligated to purchase it!!! By any chance do you have a swatch? I think they charge too much for just starting off. I understand the work that goes into them but holy cow! They're pricey! I hope one day they can get cheaper shipping.


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 24, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> Okay so I'm new to this website lol. I see that space cake's color payoff is true to the swatches that are on the website. Does anyone know if bang!bang! is any good? Or could I easily find a dupe for it? alot of the colors I think have dupes out. I just want to know before I buy space cake because the shipping is a lot for a lipstick! I'd hate to purchase one then have to pay separate shipping!


  On me it's an orange red so I'd say MAC's Morange is close. It might pull straight orange on you so the only alternative I can think of is Sounds Like Noise but that was LE


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ugh I hate how mac does limited addition colors because I always find out about the good colors last and never even have the chance to buy them!!! I have a lot of red orange colors so I was hoping to find a true orange! Thanks for the reply. =]


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> Oh dang it lol. I was hopping it wasn't so I wouldn't feel obligated to purchase it!!! By any chance do you have a swatch? I think they charge too much for just starting off. I understand the work that goes into them but holy cow! They're pricey! I hope one day they can get cheaper shipping.


  I don't have any swatches of it, but you can check instagram. There's plenty of true to life swatches there.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been looking on it lol but that lip stick looks different to me on some of the picture. And that color seems to have the least pictures of it for some reason. I'll just have to decided if I want to pay $40 something for two lipsticks. Being a girl is tough haha.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is pretty much what it looks like on me


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't think I saw this one.Thank you! I'm about to go spend money on things I don't need. lol


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

okay I looked through my lipsticks and I have purty persimmon by wet n wild and it's pretty orange on me. I think i'll just bought space cake. =] How long does it take to get a confirmation email? and to receive a package? I live in Hawaii so I'm sure it will be longer. =/


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2013)

Shipping takes two business days. You should get a confirmation immediately and a shipping notice in a few hours.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't gotten a confirmation =[?????


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 24, 2013)

I did some swatches for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left: MAC Sounds Like Noise, Melt Bang!Bang!, Wet n Wild 24 Carrot Gold, MAC Morange, MAC Vegas Volt


----------



## lele86 (Oct 24, 2013)

I actually think its a true orange


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 25, 2013)

i cant wait for the restock i missed out the first time but im planing on ordering all together on my list is
  6six6
  shady lady
  belladona2
  stupid love
  summer
  by starlight

  i wish i could pull off spacecake, it sounds so cool!


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 25, 2013)

Space cake seems to look good on every skin tone! At least from what I've seen so far. I'm sure it'll look good on you


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> Ugh I hate how mac does limited addition colors because I always find out about the good colors last and never even have the chance to buy them!!! I have a lot of red orange colors so I was hoping to find a true orange! Thanks for the reply. =]


  I'll bet you can find Sounds Like Noise cheap around here or on eBay. It hung around for months.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 25, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> Space cake seems to look good on every skin tone! At least from what I've seen so far. I'm sure it'll look good on you


----------



## pockykami (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm really excited for the restock! I want DGAF, bang bang, and maybe belladonna 2. I'm also interested in stupid love, but I think it might be too similar to candy yum yum. Does anyone have the two to compare?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2013)

I love, love, love Belladonna 2. I have a new favorite red. It's not quite as dark as RRW. It's so gorgeous and brightens up my face. I love that it's perfectly matte. I'm striking out on Bang Bang! though. I used it with cherry liner and that works great initially but after awhile it shows every single line in my lips. That straight up matte orange is not the best for these worn out old lips. That makes me scared of Darling, but I still have a bit of hope for that.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 25, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I'm really excited for the restock! I want DGAF, bang bang, and maybe belladonna 2. I'm also interested in stupid love, but I think it might be too similar to candy yum yum. Does anyone have the two to compare?


yea i can do it for you later


----------



## lele86 (Oct 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I love, love, love Belladonna 2. I have a new favorite red. It's not quite as dark as RRW. It's so gorgeous and brightens up my face. I love that it's perfectly matte. I'm striking out on Bang Bang! though. I used it with cherry liner and that works great initially but after awhile it shows every single line in my lips. That straight up matte orange is not the best for these worn out old lips. That makes me scared of Darling, but I still have a bit of hope for that.


  i think darling is scary but your going to love stupid love


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2013)

OK, I got my package. Darling is indeed scary, but I used it with Magenta liner and it comes out looking kinda like RiRi Boy. Meh. Stupid Love is gorgeous, though. :eyelove:


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 25, 2013)

If you go onto Instagram recycledstardust has pictures comparing candy yum yum to it and a few other shades  and if you want two lipsticks I find that if you mix wet n wilds doll house pick (967) and don't blink pink (966) it looks just like candy yum yum. The only difference is its about $4 for both lipsticks and you get two colors to play with instead of one.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I love, love, love Belladonna 2. I have a new favorite red. It's not quite as dark as RRW. It's so gorgeous and brightens up my face. I love that it's perfectly matte. I'm striking out on Bang Bang! though. I used it with cherry liner and that works great initially but after awhile it shows every single line in my lips. That straight up matte orange is not the best for these worn out old lips. That makes me scared of Darling, but I still have a bit of hope for that.









told u! lol bella 2 is so so pretty! glad u like it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2013)

awww man..  trying to resist...


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's how I've been for days lol!





Prettypackages said:


> awww man..  trying to resist...


----------



## pockykami (Oct 26, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> If you go onto Instagram recycledstardust has pictures comparing candy yum yum to it and a few other shades  and if you want two lipsticks I find that if you mix wet n wilds doll house pick (967) and don't blink pink (966) it looks just like candy yum yum. The only difference is its about $4 for both lipsticks and you get two colors to play with instead of one.


  I couldn't find it. But I'm kind of technology deficient  I think I'm actually gonna wait on both stupid love and bang bang until they come out with new shades or until the spring. They not very wintery colors for me. Now I'm not sure what I'll get cause shipping is high. I definitely want DGAF though!   Thanks for the suggestion, but due to recent events I actually try to avoid purchasing items that were made in China, especially cosmetics or food items. I do really like those lipsticks though!


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 26, 2013)

pockykami said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but due to recent events I actually try to avoid purchasing items that were made in China, especially cosmetics or food items. I do really like those lipsticks though!


  Lol I would add it for you but I'm on the same boat as you!!! They are pretty colors. I don't wear lipsticks by the season here though mainly because its always summer lol. So it kind of stinks. The shipping is pretty high =/ Maybe in the future they will get more affordable shipping. DGAF is the color i really wanted but i ended up getting space cake since it wasn't sold out yet. 

  I don't mean to sound stupid but why are you avoiding china products? lol I find nearly everything says made in china so that would be really hard!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I love, love, love Belladonna 2. I have a new favorite red. It's not quite as dark as RRW. It's so gorgeous and brightens up my face. I love that it's perfectly matte.


  Hmm so are u saying i need this lipstick? Rrw is my HG red lipstick. I have a few of them already.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> *I love, love, love Belladonna 2. I have a new favorite red. It's not quite as dark as RRW. It's so gorgeous and brightens up my face. I love that it's perfectly matte.* I'm striking out on Bang Bang! though. I used it with cherry liner and that works great initially but after awhile it shows every single line in my lips. That straight up matte orange is not the best for these worn out old lips. That makes me scared of Darling, but I still have a bit of hope for that.


 






  Wait a minute! Stop the presses! I knew I should've unsubscribed to this doggone thread because I don't need to be reading this. I know how much you love RRW and you're saying you love Belladonna 2 better than RRW?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Wait a minute! Stop the presses! I knew I should've unsubscribed to this doggone thread because I don't need to be reading this. I know how much you love RRW and you're saying you love Belladonna 2 better than RRW?


  :lol: No, no, no. Not more, but a very, very close second. My red of the moment.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> No, no, no. Not more, but a very, very close second. My red of the moment.


  Ohhh okay. I was starting to sweat like oh lawd, this lipstick MUST be good. LOL.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Ohhh okay. I was starting to sweat like oh lawd, this lipstick MUST be good. LOL.


  It is, though! You should get it.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 26, 2013)

I am slowly loving this line. I tried By Starlight and Darling and the finish it leaves on my lips with the fact they are matte is very good. I love the Retro Matte finish, but I have to admit even after several hours, my lips feel dry (especially when I press them together). I don't get the same drying issue with Melt lipsticks. They feel a bit creamy, but there is no shine -- just matte.

  Here's By Starlight. So pretty! I thought I didn't need it since I already have Heroine, Strong Woman, Seductive Intent and Up The Amp..


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> It is, though! You should get it.


  Get out of here Shontay!! You are SUCH AN ENABLER! Specktra is so good yet so bad for me. LMBO!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Get out of here Shontay!! You are SUCH AN ENABLER! Specktra is so good yet so bad for me. LMBO!


  :happydance: Do it! Do it! I would not lead you astray.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Do it! Do it! I would not lead you astray.


  I'm pretty sure you wouldn't. LOL!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 26, 2013)

These colors are so bold!!! I think I need DGAF, By Starlight and (maybe) Shady Lady in my life when they re-stock. I'm hating that they're $19 though...


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> These colors are so bold!!! I think I need DGAF, By Starlight and (maybe) Shady Lady in my life when they re-stock. I'm hating that they're $19 though...


 I dunno know about Shady Lady but you def need DGAF and By Starlight without a doubt. I too think that the price is outta this world but they got us right where they want us. Blue and Purple lippies to us makeup junkies are like water to plants lol. I heard they r restocking soon so you will hve a chance at it don't worry.


----------



## whittnee (Oct 26, 2013)

In need of dgaf !!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 26, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> I dunno know about Shady Lady but you def need DGAF and By Starlight without a doubt. I too think that the price is outta this world but they got us right where they want us. Blue and Purple lippies to us makeup junkies are like water to plants lol. I heard they r restocking soon so you will hve a chance at it don't worry.


  Agreed. They knew they had us with DGAF and By Starlight! This will take away from my Punk Couture money, but hopefully I will get enough gift cards for Christmas to get everything I want (er, um... need LOL).


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 27, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> Agreed. They knew they had us with DGAF and By Starlight! This will take away from my Punk Couture money, but hopefully I will get enough gift cards for Christmas to get everything I want (er, um... need LOL).


  Ummmmm..I think Santa will be good to you this year!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't need Bang Bang, I don't need Bang Bang...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I REALLY need Bang Bang, I REALLY need Bang Bang...


  Hey I fixed that for you!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 28, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Wait a minute! Stop the presses! I knew I should've unsubscribed to this doggone thread because I don't need to be reading this. I know how much you love RRW and you're saying you love Belladonna 2 better than RRW?









  I just came back...being nosy because I got an e-mail from Melt talking about a restock. I unsubscribed awhile ago because of the shipping scares. But now I see everyone looking lovely in their new lippies I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SUBSCRIBE.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2013)

I posted a pic to instagram of my MELT lippies and got a like from Dana Bromar! *squeeeeeee!!!!*


----------



## Julily (Oct 28, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I posted a pic to instagram of my MELT lippies and got a like from Dana Bromar! *squeeeeeee!!!!*


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 28, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hey I fixed that for you!








  Actually LOL'd at this and had to explain to hubsters what was so funny...


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 28, 2013)

Some new shades!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!


  I just saw that!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 28, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I just saw that!!!


  They will be mine! :evil:


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is anyone else excited that they posted new pictures?! And said they were restocking!


----------



## SimplyLexsi (Oct 28, 2013)

Yaye for restock!!!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 29, 2013)

I won't miss getting mine this time.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 29, 2013)

OMgoodness... so many colors, so little time.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!


 OMG!!! I'm dying inside!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## MACina (Oct 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!








....OMG, they are gorgeous


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!


  YES!:eyelove:


----------



## misfitted (Oct 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!


  oooooohhhhh shit. IT IS SO ON WHEN THESE COME OUT!


----------



## MACina (Oct 29, 2013)

misfitted said:


> oooooohhhhh shit. *IT IS SO ON WHEN THESE COME OUT!*


  Oh yes, I want to know too!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!


  Just saw this pic this morning on their Facebook page!  That _greeeeeeeen  _





  I might actually end up getting a b/u of that lovely!!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 29, 2013)

One of the new lippies?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> One of the new lippies?


  Punk Couture _who_?  Seriously, I'm loving my Melt lipsticks so much I'm ordering new shades pretty much regardless of any skepticisms I have about a particular shade.


----------



## MACina (Oct 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>









.....loveeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## misfitted (Oct 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> One of the new lippies?


  Ermahgerd!! Come to mama!   





shontay07108 said:


> Punk Couture _who_?  Seriously, I'm loving my Melt lipsticks so much I'm ordering new shades pretty much regardless of any skepticisms I have about a particular shade.


  Ditto! I need them to ease up on that shipping though ugh. I say that knowing I will buy anyway lol...


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> One of the new lippies?


  Is that like a blue-black? Or just black? Love it anyways  





shontay07108 said:


> Punk Couture _who_?  Seriously, I'm loving my Melt lipsticks so much I'm ordering new shades pretty much regardless of any skepticisms I have about a particular shade.


  For real.. I wanted the black lipstick from punk c. But i would rather have a black lippie from melt. that shipping price though. Ill have to think reallt hard about this one


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Some new shades!!!


  Oh is that like blue green, emerald green,  or dare I say teal ??? Pretty pretty can't wait to see swatches


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> One of the new lippies?


   OMG. I was just thinking that I've never seen a lippie In this color. That's so pretty!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 29, 2013)

I've decided to just bite the bullet and pay the shipping cost and get DGAF in the next restock. I can't stop thinking about it so I might as well get it.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 29, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I've decided to just bite the bullet and pay the shipping cost and get DGAF in the next restock. I can't stop thinking about it so I might as well get it.


  I'm on the same boat the shipping is crazy for just a lipstick. I hope they can get better shipping rates in the future because the lipsticks themselves are priced high for a indie makeup brand.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 29, 2013)

Tahlia said:


>


  OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never wanted colours like these before but DAYUM!!! I want!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Oct 29, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I've decided to just bite the bullet and pay the shipping cost and get DGAF in the next restock. I can't stop thinking about it so I might as well get it.


  Me too! I hope I don't miss it again!


----------



## BabyDzz (Oct 29, 2013)

DGAF is REALLY pretty!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 29, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> I'm on the same boat the shipping is crazy for just a lipstick. I hope they can get better shipping rates in the future because the lipsticks themselves are priced high for a indie makeup brand.


  I know!! I feel the same way and if it wasn't for all the pics and praise for them on this thread, I would be passing again!


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> One of the new lippies?


  i don't usually wear blue lipstick but this may change it!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 30, 2013)

So I wore my DGAF out and about today.  Discovery of the day: MAC's Prussian eye pencil is a great match for it.  I was able to clean up the edges nicely without altering the color of the lipstick.  Patted a little bit of Aire-De-Blu pigment in the center of my lips and I was in love!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> So I wore my DGAF out and about today.  Discovery of the day: MAC's Prussian eye pencil is a great match for it.  I was able to clean up the edges nicely without altering the color of the lipstick.  Patted a little bit of Aire-De-Blu pigment in the center of my lips and I was in love!


  PICS!!!!
   I would love to see this!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 30, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> PICS!!!!
> I would love to see this!!


  Oh man, I'm one of those lame camera-shy Specktra people, lol.  I did take a pic though...I bet I could crop it down to just the lips.  Hold please!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess cropping it threw the pixels off a bit, but hopefully that's enough to give you the idea!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 30, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I guess cropping it threw the pixels off a bit, but hopefully that's enough to give you the idea!


 [@]ChosenOne[/@] lookin good!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

So cool, ChosenOne. Turn any heads?


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So cool, ChosenOne. Turn any heads?


  A few.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was cool with it though.  One person told me I looked like I just ate a lollipop, but she said it like it was a fun thing and not nasty-like or anything, so I didn't care.  A few people asked what I was wearing because they wanted to check it out for themselves.  Now let's see what people think when I do green lips tomorrow...


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 30, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I guess cropping it threw the pixels off a bit, but hopefully that's enough to give you the idea!


 Cropping works! Thanks for posting this love it!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 31, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Thanks, macgirl!
> 
> 
> A few.
> ...


  You are braver than me!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 31, 2013)

DGAF mixed with by starlight = beautiful purple


----------



## MACina (Oct 31, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


>


  Gorgeous


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 31, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> DGAF mixed with by starlight = beautiful purple


  Love the mix!!


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'll bet you can find Sounds Like Noise cheap around here or on eBay. It hung around for months.


  Still on the US site I think.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 31, 2013)

I was playing around with some of the shades today and I found better ways to wear DGAF and Bang! Bang! It's not like DGAF needed a lot of help anyway, but I like using Cork liner to help keep the edges clean. The real discovery is Auburn liner for Bang! Bang! It makes it less harsh against my skin. Man, that's a bright lipstick. I was sure not to mute it, but just to help around the edges. It's a gorgeous combo and now I have a use for that liner. I've had it for months and months and never had a reason to use it before.


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 31, 2013)

tirurit said:


> You are braver than me!!
> 
> Haha, it's definitely a lip you can only rock when you're really feeling it.  And I was definitely feeling it that day!
> 
> ...


  Oh, love this!  I'm going to try this!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 31, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Haha, it's definitely a lip you can only rock when you're really feeling it.  And I was definitely feeling it that day!   Thank you!   Oh, love this!  I'm going to try this!


 Thanks chosen one! Yaye! Let me know how it comes out! I bet it will look so hot on you.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 31, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I was playing around with some of the shades today and I found better ways to wear DGAF and Bang! Bang! It's not like DGAF needed a lot of help anyway, but I like using Cork liner to help keep the edges clean. The real discovery is Auburn liner for Bang! Bang! It makes it less harsh against my skin. Man, that's a bright lipstick. I was sure not to mute it, but just to help around the edges. It's a gorgeous combo and now I have a use for that liner. I've had it for months and months and never had a reason to use it before.


  I was sold Auburn with MAC's Style Surge and don't care for it. I'll try it for one of my other oranges.


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 31, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Thanks chosen one! Yaye! Let me know how it comes out! I bet it will look so hot on you.


  Funny enough, the only 2 Melt lipsticks I have are DGAF and By Starlight, so this has to happen!  I will try it tomorrow and report back


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you guys heard of Aboni cosmetics? They do have a dark blue lipstick which is pretty close with melt's DGAF but it got micro shimmer. I've worn it for Halloween! I love it! http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/31/aboni-cosmetics-midnight-swim-lipstick-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 1, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Funny enough, the only 2 Melt lipsticks I have are DGAF and By Starlight, so this has to happen!  I will try it tomorrow and report back  :wink:


 It was meant to be then


----------



## lele86 (Nov 1, 2013)

Melt dgaf


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 1, 2013)

lele86 said:


> Melt dgaf


 Hot! Love your hair too!


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 1, 2013)

This restock needs to hurry! I need DGAF and six6six!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 1, 2013)

lele86 said:


> Melt dgaf


 Omg stunning! You r rockin it!!


----------



## lele86 (Nov 1, 2013)

deadSAVVY said:


> Hot! Love your hair too!


awww thanks


----------



## lele86 (Nov 1, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Omg stunning! You r rockin it!!


  thank you


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 1, 2013)

lele86 said:


> Melt dgaf


Love it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I guess cropping it threw the pixels off a bit, but hopefully that's enough to give you the idea!


  I love it!!!

  Is is possible for any of the ladies that have Bang Bang and have MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #40 do comparision swatches. I'm curious. If they are similar I will just skip Bang Bang.


----------



## lele86 (Nov 2, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Love it!


  thank you


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder if they'll include any "normal" colors when they release their new shades. Not all of us can rock blue and gray lips lol. I still have my eye on Shady Lady, but with that shipping, I'll wait to see the new stuff before I make a purchase.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 3, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> I wonder if they'll include any "normal" colors when they release their new shades. Not all of us can rock blue and gray lips lol. I still have my eye on Shady Lady, but with that shipping, I'll wait to see the new stuff before I make a purchase.


  Noooooo blue can work for anyone! I'm just gaga for crazy shades lol. I think if they release more "normal" shades I'd like to see a more plum colored pink, less flourescent than By Starlight but more purple and a bit softer so it's more everyday wearable, and some nude shades. One for fairer skintones and one for olive/brown skin tones.  HOWEVER, I'm GEEKED about this potential green that's coming out!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2013)

Any news yet on when they'll restock and release the new shades?


----------



## MACina (Nov 3, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Noooooo blue can work for anyone! *I'm just gaga for crazy shades* lol. I think if they release more "normal" shades I'd like to see a more plum colored pink, less flourescent than By Starlight but more purple and a bit softer so it's more everyday wearable, and some nude shades. One for fairer skintones and one for olive/brown skin tones.  HOWEVER, I'm GEEKED about this potential green that's coming out!









....same here!!!!!!!!

  I am glad there brands like Melt that *don' t* release "normal" shades!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 3, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Any news yet on when they'll restock and release the new shades?


  From what I've seen, they are good for sending emails plenty of time before a restock or a release.  Go to their website and sign up for the newsletter and you should be able to get the direct info about the restock.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2013)

misfitted said:


> From what I've seen, they are good for sending emails plenty of time before a restock or a release.  Go to their website and sign up for the newsletter and you should be able to get the direct info about the restock.


Thanks !


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 3, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Noooooo blue can work for anyone! I'm just gaga for crazy shades lol. I think if they release more "normal" shades I'd like to see a more plum colored pink, less flourescent than By Starlight but more purple and a bit softer so it's more everyday wearable, and some nude shades. One for fairer skintones and one for olive/brown skin tones.  HOWEVER, *I'm GEEKED about this potential green that's coming out!*


  Yeeeeeees...I filled in my lips with MAC's Undercurrent liner the other day to fill the void until we see what's going on with this new Melt shade!!


----------



## MACina (Nov 3, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Yeeeeeees..*.I filled in my lips with MAC's Undercurrent liner* the other day to fill the void until we see what's going on with this new Melt shade!!


  I love Undercurrant as a lip liner too


----------



## boujoischic (Nov 4, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Yeeeeeees...I filled in my lips with MAC's Undercurrent liner the other day to fill the void until we see what's going on with this new Melt shade!!


Now I'm curious what does undercurrant look like any pics by chance?!?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2013)

I made a review on Melt's Bang Bang on my blog. I'm sorry if I posted a link. I just wanted to share my experience with the product.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I just wanted to share my review on Melt's Bang Bang


  Sorry dear. You aren't allowed to link to your own blog except in your signature. It's against policy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Sorry dear. You aren't allowed to link to your own blog except in your signature. It's against policy.


  I'm so sorry!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so sorry!


  No harm done.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 5, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so sorry!


  Just put the link in your signature--quite a few of us would love to read your review!


----------



## TaiB (Nov 5, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Just put the link in your signature--quite a few of us would love to read your review!:eyelove:


  Ditto,actually when looking for it, would love to read it


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 5, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Now I'm curious what does undercurrant look like any pics by chance?!?


 



  This really doesn't do it justice.  Much prettier in person, especially with all the pretty pearlglide shimmer in it!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Just put the link in your signature--quite a few of us would love to read your review!:eyelove:


 The link is in my profile! Do check it out!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2013)

TaiB said:


> Ditto,actually when looking for it, would love to read it


 I did have my blog link on my profile, do check it out


----------



## boujoischic (Nov 6, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> This really doesn't do it justice.  Much prettier in person, especially with all the pretty pearlglide shimmer in it!


 Thanks for posting its gorgeous!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 6, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Thanks for posting its gorgeous!


  Anytime!  And thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lookie lookie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's focus on the lips and not the shirt. This ain't a debate, okurrr???


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Lookie lookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hot damn!! Those green lips!!! Ahhhhh :eyelove:


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Let's focus on the lips and not the shirt. This ain't a debate, okurrr???


 *LOVE*.  *THIS*.  THIS is a color worth stalking for.  And lol to your little disclaimer!


----------



## MACina (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Let's focus on the lips and not the shirt. This ain't a debate, okurrr???








....want this lippie!!! Sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Lookie lookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah I want this and DGAF!!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Lookie lookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *deep sigh* That is a lipstick shade that I need right now! I was hoping that green she posted before was something like this! *crosses fingers hoping that's not the name of it*


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2013)

misfitted said:


> *deep sigh* That is a lipstick shade that I need right now! I was hoping that green she posted before was something like this! *crosses fingers hoping that's not the name of it*


  I think it IS the green she posted before.  Unholy would be an awesome name, but so would Medusa!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 8, 2013)

oK so I am real late to the party. but um...I think I need to have By Starlight in my life!! Gorg!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I think it IS the green she posted before.  Unholy would be an awesome name, but so would Medusa!


  I would love a lipstick called Medusa.   I was going to buy a green D&G lipstick, but I'll wait and see what Melt is up to. I don't trust D&G to make a really bold green and at that price I'll hold off.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2013)

The black lippie appears to be named Bane.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> The black lippie appears to be named Bane.


  This will probably be better than the black in mac's  PC collection


----------



## misfitted (Nov 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I think it IS the green she posted before.  Unholy would be an awesome name, but so would Medusa!


  Yay! I can get down with Medusa...  





BeautyByLele said:


> This will probably be better than the black in mac's  PC collection


  If MAC's black is a RM, I would prefer a melt black lippie. But I think the PC black is going to be matte... I THINK. The only reason I'm sticking with it now is bc it's cheaper and I won't have to pay 7 bucks for shipping ugh. So far it looks like I'll be getting the green and a BU of DGAF when Melt restocks!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful colors but too pricey IMO


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Yay! I can get down with Medusa... If MAC's black is a RM, I would prefer a melt black lippie. But I think the PC black is going to be matte... I THINK. The only reason I'm sticking with it now is bc it's cheaper and I won't have to pay 7 bucks for shipping ugh. So far it looks like I'll be getting the green and a BU of DGAF when Melt restocks!


  The PC black is def going to be a matte, but a birdie told me the BF version will be a RM, so... :dunno:


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 8, 2013)

The price issue comes up so much in this thread. That's too bad because these lipsticks are actually of great quality. I own just about half of them. Brands I frequently buy from like Chanel and Nars range from $24 to $34. Melt, with it's limited range is just as good and to me much better than Dior (which can cost as much as $36).   I bitched about the shipping price to until I was able to try these lipsticks and know that they deliver. Also, for me the quick shipping is what makes me grit my teeth and ignore the $7 charge. Some people just aren't used to that rate and that's understandable, but that kinda sucks if people won't get to try these colors because of that. I'm hoping someday, somehow these end up at Sephora. I won't hold my breath for that though.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> The price issue comes up so much in this thread. That's too bad because these lipsticks are actually of great quality. I own just about half of them. Brands I frequently buy from like Chanel and Nars range from $24 to $34. Melt, with it's limited range is just as good and to me much better than Dior (which can cost as much as $36).   I bitched about the shipping price to until I was able to try these lipsticks and know that they deliver. Also, for me the quick shipping is what makes me grit my teeth and ignore the $7 charge. Some people just aren't used to that rate and that's understandable, but that kinda sucks if people won't get to try these colors because of that. I'm hoping someday, somehow these end up at Sephora. I won't hold my breath for that though.


  As soon as they restock, i plan on getting at least 4 colours, so I'm fine with the $7 shipping this time.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd love to try a few of these also, but the price seemed quite high, and the shipping also added on top of that. However, I think if you sign up for their email letter they offer free shipping codes sometimes I heard. Next time they re-stock I think I will try a couple. It's too bad they don't seem to have the ability to keep items in stock on a regular basis, perhaps once they grow that will happen.


----------



## MACina (Nov 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> The black lippie appears to be named Bane.








.....stunning!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 9, 2013)

The only time I would find the shipping an issue is if I ordering one lipstick at a time.


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 10, 2013)

When are they going to restock?! I need 6six6 and belladonna! And i feel so bad that i missed belladonna 1. Now i cant even find one! *sigh*


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2013)

I see on Instagram there's a free shipping code. Too bad so many shades are sold out. They'd make a killing if everything was in stock.


----------



## Julily (Nov 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I see on Instagram there's a free shipping code. Too bad so many shades are sold out. They'd make a killing if everything was in stock.


  I know I was kind of bumbed out. I'm a sucker for free shipping but I'm currently not intrested in what they have in stock at the moment, maybe later.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 12, 2013)

Julily said:


> I know I was kind of bumbed out. I'm a sucker for free shipping but I'm currently not intrested in what they have in stock at the moment, maybe later.


  Same here. It sounds like they *might* be re-stocking soon from the way talked about it.


----------



## Julily (Nov 12, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Same here. It sounds like they *might* be re-stocking soon from the way talked about it.


  Too bad I have a feeling that it is going to coincide with the Riri holiday launch.

  on a side note has anyone taken a look at the ingredients in these lipsticks?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner


  Love it. Gotta have it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 14, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> > Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner
> ...


  Me too !!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner








  Not to get fresh or anything, but that lip just gave me a good down-low tingle.

Isn't Indigo discontinued?  I would have to find something similar to get this look.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Love it. Gotta have it.


  :werd:   





ChosenOne said:


> :jawdrop:   Not to get fresh or anything, but that lip just gave me a good down-low tingle.   Isn't Indigo discontinued?  I would have to find something similar to get this look.


  :lmao:  And yes, sadly it is


----------



## lele86 (Nov 14, 2013)

Shady lady


----------



## MACina (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner








.....droooooooooling!!!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner


  I swear she can pull off anything!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> I swear she can pull off anything!


  I can see this with a lil bit of LC NYC in the center!


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I can see this with a lil bit of LC NYC in the center!


  That would look amazing! But I'm not as daring as you so this will be a skip for me lol


----------



## TaiB (Nov 15, 2013)

I had been sleeping  on belladonna 2 thinking it was just another red,  I put it on and had a lipstick orgasm, stupid love was patchy tho but nice color pay off, have to say  $19 isn't bad with the quality,  I was put off by the price because, of it being new and indie.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 







Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner


  YEEEEEEEEEES! *cartwheels*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 16, 2013)

She posted just now on IG. New lippie is called Blow Me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 16, 2013)

:lol: perfect


----------



## misfitted (Nov 17, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> She posted just now on IG. New lippie is called Blow Me.


  These names lmao! Oh well, I'm still buying!


----------



## meka72 (Nov 17, 2013)

This looks gorgeous on you!  





lele86 said:


> Shady lady


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 20, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Her new green lippie with MAC's indigo eyeliner


Sorry if this has been asked & answered. When will this lipstick be released? I need it! She really can pull off any shade, right?

Is it wrong that I like the name Blow Me?!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

No. You'll be waiting for someone to ask you what lipstick you're wearing. And a lot of people will ask...


----------



## misfitted (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *OctoberViolet* 




Sorry if this has been asked & answered. When will this lipstick be released? I need it! She really can pull off any shade, right?
 
Is it wrong that I like the name Blow Me?!



  I don't think an official release date has been announced yet.  I'm still waiting on the email announcement from the company.


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 20, 2013)

I like the new shade of lippies that is going to be released! oh no.. That means more lipstick shopping for me this Christmas.. And all the while I thought I completed the whole set already!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 20, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> I like the new shade of lippies that is going to be released! oh no.. That means more lipstick shopping for me this Christmas.. And all the while I thought I completed the whole set already!


 Lol you haven't even started!


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 20, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Lol you haven't even started!


  I just recently got all shades! But then if they're going to have 2 new shades, I need those to complete my set too! ^_^


----------



## lele86 (Nov 21, 2013)

meka72 said:


> This looks gorgeous on you!


thank you


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> No. You'll be waiting for someone to ask you what lipstick you're wearing. And a lot of people will ask...








  Its worth getting just for that very conversation!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 21, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> :lmao:   Its worth getting just for that very conversation!


 That's what I say! Either it will be very funny or very awkward! Lollll


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 22, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> Sorry if this has been asked & answered. When will this lipstick be released? I need it! She really can pull off any shade, right?
> 
> Is it wrong that I like the name Blow Me?!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was waiting for the email. I guess this may be released closer (fingers crossed) near Xmas? I hope so. I'd love to have this shade. So beautiful and unique.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *OctoberViolet* 




Thank you! I was waiting for the email. I guess this may be released closer (fingers crossed) near Xmas? I hope so. I'd love to have this shade. So beautiful and unique.



  That would be a smart move, considering the massive amounts of money that will be spent during that time anyway. But we're all chomping at the bit lol!


----------



## JenJay (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got the email. The restock is tonight 12am PST. Limited quantities.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got the e-mail, too. Eh. Very limited quantities, one per customer. Would've been better if they had just waited until they could produce more. This is giving me shades of Mac and their limited quantities shenanigans.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 25, 2013)

was just coming here to say i got the email, but i know i wont be awake at 3am est. ughh, i really wanted dgaf.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 25, 2013)

damn at pacific time smh now I'm debating do I really want these lippies that bad lol.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 25, 2013)

I want By Starlight, but 3 am is early!!! But it won't be the first time I set my alarm to buy makeup...smh!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 25, 2013)

Saw my email just now. I need a BU of DGAF and Space Cake to use for mixing. And you guys have me wanting Belladonna 2. I'm all in. I just wish they would restock and release the newbies concurrently.


----------



## LoveLo (Nov 25, 2013)

I def. want six6 but I can't decide between space cake or dgaf. Any suggestion? I'm an nc15/nc20. Nars SG gobi is my perfect match.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 25, 2013)

LoveLo said:


> I def. want six6 but I can't decide between space cake or dgaf. Any suggestion? I'm an nc15/nc20. Nars SG gobi is my perfect match.


  You need space cake AND DGAF lol. They're just that awesome.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm just gonna wait until they restock everything including the new lippies.... I only wanna pay for shipping once!!!


----------



## LoveLo (Nov 25, 2013)

misfitted said:


> You need space cake AND DGAF lol. They're just that awesome.


  Oh my! Lol. I think you're right! I'm trying to keep within a limit because I want the new limecrime suede lipstick and some  other things and I'm feeling guilty because I'm buying myself gifts! Oh well.


----------



## TaiB (Nov 25, 2013)

it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160


----------



## MissTT (Nov 25, 2013)

So you mean you'd have to buy all the lipsticks? Can't buy individuals?


----------



## LoveLo (Nov 25, 2013)

TaiB said:


> it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160





TaiB said:


> it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160


  I think you're right. Oops. I'll pass.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am here thinking about DGAF more and more. It is so pretty, but so BOLD!


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 25, 2013)

TaiB said:


> it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160


  I will be getting a full nights rest then...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2013)

TaiB said:


> it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160


  Exactly. The individuals aren't being restocked yet.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 25, 2013)

TaiB said:


> it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160


  Yup, that's how I interpreted it too.  Not that it matters to me since I'm just waiting for that green lippie to be released


----------



## TaiB (Nov 25, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Yup, that's how I interpreted it too.  Not that it matters to me since I'm just waiting for that green lippie to be released


  i know right it would have been nice to restock the entire collection with the new color included. a revamped collection


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 25, 2013)

TaiB said:


> i know right it would have been nice to restock the entire collection with the new color included. a revamped collection


  I'm guessing we'll get the new colors sometime in December.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 25, 2013)

Restocking the big collection, but not the lipsticks individually is a silly move.


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 25, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Yup, that's how I interpreted it too.  Not that it matters to me since I'm just waiting for that green lippie to be released
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay ladies thanks for clarifying this, i interpret that way but glad i wasn't the only one, i been holing off on these lippies but i may bite the bullet and buy this set since i want 7 out of the 10 and resell the ones i don't dare to wear lol


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 25, 2013)

TaiB said:


> it seems to me it's the collection they are restocking meaning the one sold for $160


 Back to sleep i go.  





erine1881 said:


> Exactly. The individuals aren't being restocked yet.


 She must be trying to get people to by the whole collection smh.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah i still have certain colors that are bnib that i'm trying to get rid of. i'm surprised bella1 isnt up there


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 26, 2013)

it wont let me check out with them it keeps saying sold out, it couldnt have that fast i was on at midnight, i wanted it since i wanted 7 out of the 10 thought it was worth it but im sick, waiting on a flight out and oh well too much trouble anyways to resell colors that are availbale like bang bang and darling, i know dgaf i could have at least to get my money back but dont wanna deal, ill just buy when they restock hopefully soon enough so i dont spend all my money on the other mac collections and black friday deals.

  agreed they should have restock individual first they just want to make money by adding "limited quanties" yet you only add the whole collection.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Back to sleep i go. She must be trying to get people to by the whole collection smh.


  Sneaky sneaky 


Candycoatedclos said:


> yeah i still have certain colors that are bnib that i'm trying to get rid of. i'm surprised bella1 isnt up there


  Belladonna has been DCd.


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 29, 2013)

so i was able to get these 3 lippies with the sale to try out before the restock.. the BFS was worth it if you havent gotten these at all 

Summer!
Stupid Love 
Belladonna 2 


Discount (code: paintitblack): $-14.25 USD
Subtotal  : $42.75 USD
Shipping  : $7.00 USD
Total    : $49.75 USD


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 9, 2013)

sad face I do not like these, I dont think theres anything special about them or they just turn dark on my pigmented lips. Only thing i like is the delicious smell of cinnabon, but they feel like clay on my lips, IDK ima play with them some more i think im not giving them a chance cuz i had a bad day. Summer reminds me of Sushi kiss, Stupid love of Embrace me and BD2 turns pink on me and pinky reds look horrid on me  at least i got these on sale tho


----------



## Taina165 (Dec 9, 2013)

.


----------



## sh123 (Dec 12, 2013)

These lipsticks need to be restocked asap!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2013)

sh123 said:


> These lipsticks need to be restocked asap!!!


  They will be very shortly.


----------



## MACina (Dec 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They will be very shortly.


  Erin, do we already have a release date for the green lippie?

  Thank you!


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 13, 2013)

How many new shades will there be?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Erin, do we already have a release date for the green lippie?  Thank you!


  Nope. Just soon.


----------



## MACina (Dec 13, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Nope. Just soon.


  Thank you, Erin


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Erin


  Yup yup! I can't wait!!!


----------



## MACina (Dec 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Yup yup! I can't wait!!!


  Me neither


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Just got their email. It looks like their goal is to restock before Christmas, but it may or may not happen.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Just got their email. It looks like their goal is to restock before Christmas, but it may or may not happen.


  I just saw that in my inbox... They are killing me!


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 15, 2013)

the email that was just sent.


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 15, 2013)

misfitted said:


> I just saw that in my inbox... They are killing me!


  I feel like we've been waiting forever! And I wonder if they'll just be re-stocking or if they plan to release their new colors with the re-stock.


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 15, 2013)

kalexis08 said:


> the email that was just sent.


  I need space cake!!


----------



## misfitted (Dec 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> I feel like we've been waiting forever! And I wonder if they'll just be re-stocking or if they plan to release their new colors with the re-stock.


  They need to release it all! I'm dying for BUs of space cake and DGAF, and I need those black and green joints!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> I feel like we've been waiting forever! And I wonder if they'll just be re-stocking or if they plan to release their new colors with the re-stock.


  They'll be released with the restock.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 15, 2013)

Still waiting impatiently for DGAF...lol.


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 16, 2013)

cocotears said:


> Still waiting impatiently for DGAF...lol.


same. and 6six6, and space cake!


----------



## MACina (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They'll be released with the restock.


 
  Erin, new colors are Blow Me...and which others?

  Sorry, I am feeling totally lost


----------



## misfitted (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MACina* 



 
 
Erin, new colors are Blow Me...and which others?
 
Sorry, I am feeling totally lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Green - Blow Me Black - Bane


----------



## MACina (Dec 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> Erin, new colors are Blow Me...and which others?
> 
> Sorry, I am feeling totally lost
> 
> ...


  Thank you very much, misfitted


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

Dgaf and 6six6 are back instock


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah i just got the email too. Dgaf and 6six6 is back! I need space cake though lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2013)

I want dgaf but I can not justify spending $7 on shipping for one item. So I guess I'll wait to see if space cake will be I stock soon so I can order both and justify lol


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 16, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> I want dgaf but I can not justify spending $7 on shipping for one item. So I guess I'll wait to see if space cake will be I stock soon so I can order both and justify lol


 I was just thinking that I wanted it but didn't want to pay for shipping. Gah! Do their lipsticks sell out quickly?


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I was just thinking that I wanted it but didn't want to pay for shipping. Gah! Do their lipsticks sell out quickly?


  I hope not lol if she can just restock the other one I want I can justify paying $7 for shipping. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Dec 16, 2013)

I wanted Space Cake too, but I went ahead and got DGAF. Couldn't resist. Guess I really should check out that low buy thread, lol.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

I checked out but The site put me back on the checkout page again and I just checked my bank accounts it shows 2 charges and 2 credits back. I'm guessing the lipstick I wanted sold out?


----------



## cocotears (Dec 16, 2013)

I finally got my DGAF!!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I checked out but The site put me back on the checkout page again and I just checked my bank accounts it shows 2 charges and 2 credits back. I'm guessing the lipstick I wanted sold out?


Hmm...it still shows as being available on the website. Maybe you should contact them.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I finally got my DGAF!!


  Me too!!! And 6six6 and Bang Bang!


----------



## TaiB (Dec 16, 2013)

and they sold out of dgaf already seems they are adopting mac's hype strategy


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 16, 2013)

i missed DGAF :-(


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was able to get 6six6, still sad about DGAF.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 16, 2013)

TaiB said:


> and they sold out of dgaf already seems they are adopting mac's hype strategy


  Nah, I think they legitimately sold out. MELT lipsticks are packaged by hand and I would consider it a small business. I would imagine it takes quite a while to create a lot of stock.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Me too!!! And 6six6 and Bang Bang!


  :cheer:


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 16, 2013)

DGAF came and went fast. Hope people got what they wanted. Just fork over the $7. It's two day shipping, not standard so that should hurt less.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> DGAF came and went fast. Hope people got what they wanted. Just fork over the $7. It's two day shipping, not standard so that should hurt less.


  Would've if she had spacecake too! O well guess I'll wait again. But thanks good to know that it is two day shipping!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 16, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Would've if she had spacecake too! O well guess I'll wait again. But thanks good to know that it is two day shipping!


  Hopefully, they'll all be back soon. Can't wait to get the black and the green.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Hopefully, they'll all be back soon. Can't wait to get the black and the green.


  Yes, I am waiting for those too!  Especially the green O M G! I have the look planned out already. Lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 16, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Yes, I am waiting for those too!  Especially the green O M G! I have the look planned out already. Lol


  :lol: I have no idea what I'm going to do with a green lipstick. I'll figure it out, though. I've worn Space Cake and DGAF out already and I love them. Can't believe how well they work and that's why I'm willing to buy even the craziest color from this brand.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Me too!!! And 6six6 and Bang Bang!


  I got DGAF and 6six6!! Can't wait


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2013)

LUVISLUV said:


> I got DGAF and 6six6!! Can't wait :happydance:


  Oh yeah!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 16, 2013)

Geez DGAF already sold out. I want 6six6 and by starlight and spacecake...by the time the other two are in 6six6 will probably be gone...


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Dec 17, 2013)

Already got my shipping notice! Woohoo! Come to mama


----------



## cocotears (Dec 17, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Already got my shipping notice! Woohoo! Come to mama


  got mine too!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 17, 2013)

I hope she restocks most of them for Christmas


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2013)

BANE!!!


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BANE!!!


 Just saw this on Instagram it makes me mad that I bought Hautecore. This is everything that Hautecore was supposed to be.


----------



## TaiB (Dec 18, 2013)

I was breathless for a second! Just saw it on Instagram too


----------



## TaiB (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Just saw this on Instagram it makes me mad that I bought Hautecore. This is everything that Hautecore was supposed to be.


 I know right! But haute core would just be used for mixing now no need to back it up again, the will be the perfect black .


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Dec 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BANE!!!


  awwww man!!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Dec 18, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> I hope she restocks most of them for Christmas


  I hope so because I haven't even brought one yet.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

TaiB said:


> I know right! But haute core would just be used for mixing now no need to back it up again, the will be the perfect black .


 true I could use it to darken other lip colors. I'm waiting for Bane it's looks like black velvet goodness. Blow me I'm not so excited about but I want Dgaf by starlight and six 6 six. Hopefully when she stocks there are plenty available.


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BANE!!!


  How does she manage to look amazing in _every _color??  I'm not usually one for black lipstick, but if I'm gonna pay $7 for shipping to get my Blow Me, I may as well toss this into the order because


----------



## MACina (Dec 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BANE!!!


 





....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 19, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BANE!!!


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 19, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> BANE!!!


  i don't wear black lipstick but i would consider buying it because it looks so beautiful!


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 19, 2013)

OMG I CAN'T.  I need this in my life like right now!!!  Melt just posted this image on Facebook.  I knew I would want this lipstick, but now I want about 8 of them.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 19, 2013)

Both of those look fabulous. When are they stocking them?   Now I'm wishing I would have picked up DGAF.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> OMG I CAN'T.  I need this in my life like right now!!!  Melt just posted this image on Facebook.  I knew I would want this lipstick, but now I want about 8 of them.  :eyelove:


 wow!


----------



## MACina (Dec 19, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> OMG I CAN'T.  I need this in my life like right now!!!  Melt just posted this image on Facebook.  I knew I would want this lipstick, but now I want about 8 of them.


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 20, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> OMG I CAN'T.  I need this in my life like right now!!!  Melt just posted this image on Facebook.  I knew I would want this lipstick, but now I want about 8 of them.


whewww. this looks soooo good!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 20, 2013)

kalexis08 said:


> whewww. this looks soooo good!


  o ;ike this


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I guess cropping it threw the pixels off a bit, but hopefully that's enough to give you the idea!


 That looks really beautiful on you!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm reading thru the thread trying to see if there are any must haves. Does anyone know why Belladonna is no longer available? Are there any MAC LSs that resembled it? What is the difference btw Belladonna & Belladonna 2, plz? These are all matte lippes, correct? I'm not up for any of the unique colors because 1 I rarely can leave my house lately & 2 I'm starting to get older & I look like shit from being sick. I'm feeling really self conscious about the way I look. When i look at myself i feel like I don't even recognize myself anymore. My cheeks are sunken in, I'm pale, my lips are mostly white. Yuk. Lord help me when I get sick...I vacillate between being super pale with all my freckles coming to the surface to bright red. It just depends on what level of feeling bad I'm at, along with what symptoms I'm having & hw severe they are. Point is running out to the grocery store in a green lippie ain't gonna fly...


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mine lippies came today! They forgot one of them, but i emailed them right away, and 10mins later they replied and already had the missing one shipped out the door! Awesome CS!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 21, 2013)

I got my order of DGAF and 6six6. I'm gifting a set to my SA. She saw me wearing DGAF and loved it.


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 21, 2013)

Spanky said:


> I'm reading thru the thread trying to see if there are any must haves. Does anyone know why Belladonna is no longer available? Are there any MAC LSs that resembled it? What is the difference btw Belladonna & Belladonna 2, plz? These are all matte lippes, correct? I'm not up for any of the unique colors because 1 I rarely can leave my house lately & 2 I'm starting to get older & I look like shit from being sick. I'm feeling really self conscious about the way I look. When i look at myself i feel like I don't even recognize myself anymore. My cheeks are sunken in, I'm pale, my lips are mostly white. Yuk. Lord help me when I get sick...I vacillate between being super pale with all my freckles coming to the surface to bright red. It just depends on what level of feeling bad I'm at, along with what symptoms I'm having & hw severe they are. Point is running out to the grocery store in a green lippie ain't gonna fly...


  Thank you!!  It was definitely something very different for me, but I loved it.  Can't wait to rock the new green when it comes out!

More importantly, I'm sorry you haven't been well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you feel better soon.  And while I completely understand feeling self-conscious about the way you look, please try to remember the other ways you are a beautiful person!  It sounds quite serious (not sure if you gave specifics in another thread and I missed it or something, but I'm not going to ask because it's none of my business), so please take care of yourself the best you can.  And if some days you feel like slapping on some lipstick as a pick-me-up, you just wear whatever makes you feel healthy and confident.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just got done trying on DGAF, 6SIX6 and Bang! Bang!  LOVE!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I just got done trying on DGAF, 6SIX6 and Bang! Bang!  LOVE!!!


Pictures please.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I just got done trying on DGAF, 6SIX6 and Bang! Bang!  LOVE!!!


  :cheer:   Aren't they badass? Glad you love them.


----------



## kisses87 (Dec 22, 2013)

DGAF


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 22, 2013)

kisses87 said:


> DGAF


:drools: Gorgg!


----------



## kisses87 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanx gurl


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope these restock soon, while I still have time to shop mid-day.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

I mean come on!!! :thud:


----------



## MACina (Dec 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  Really


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 29, 2013)

Im so torned whether to get or not to get blow.. I love the color but not sure if i have the guts to wear it outside the house!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2013)

Me wearing summer! In my opinion this is the best formula from the brand! Love the color versatility! More reviews and swatches on the blog  I'm NC45 or NW43.


----------



## LdMD (Dec 31, 2013)

"6six6" reminds me of "Prince Noir", but I think the Melt one leans more red based. Does anyone who have both could do a comparison swatch, please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> Im so torned whether to get or not to get blow.. I love the color but not sure if i have the guts to wear it outside the house!


  I will get BLOW, and wear it out! Girl don't be nervous. It will look amazing.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 31, 2013)

LdMD said:


> "6six6" reminds me of "Prince Noir", but I think the Melt one leans more red based. Does anyone who have both could do a comparison swatch, please? Thanks in advance!


  Here you go chickie!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  6Six6, Prince Noir


----------



## Jumping Mice (Jan 1, 2014)

I get a little too excited looking at the swatches! I heard of Melt months ago and my heart is set on Blow, Space Cake, By Starlight and maybe Bane even though I already have black lipsticks. I'm trying to work through my lip stash so I haven't bought any lip products recently. But when I get down to only a few products, I'll definitely give Melt a try! Besides, this way it gives me an excuse to read through more reviews of the brand in general so that I can make an informed choice instead of risking ending up supporting a brand who doesn't deserve it.


----------



## LdMD (Jan 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> LdMD said:
> 
> 
> > "6six6" reminds me of "Prince Noir", but I think the Melt one leans more red based. Does anyone who have both could do a comparison swatch, please? Thanks in advance!
> ...


Thank you very much @erine1881!!! I really appreciate it!     I don't know which one is more beautiful! Do you think they look similar when applied on your lips? Do you have any preference between those two?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2014)

LdMD said:


> Thank you very much @erine1881 !!! I really appreciate it!  I don't know which one is more beautiful! Do you think they look similar when applied on your lips? Do you have any preference between those two?


  They're identical on my lips. 6Six6 is ever so slightly more matte, but other than that, there's no difference. I prefer PN only because of the price and the smell/taste, but 6Six6 is currently available (tho it's $4 more and shipping is a killer!).   If you're dying for the colour, I'd say go for 6Six6. If you have a friend or two (or more) that you can go in on a group purchase with to split shipping with, do it!


----------



## LdMD (Jan 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> LdMD said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know which one is more beautiful! Do you think they look similar when applied on your lips? Do you have any preference between those two?
> ...


  From the pics I saw, "6six6" looks like "FOD" applied on my lips, after I build the color up. I loved the name and theme around the color, and was curious to try the brand, but I don't know if it's worth buying it.     I don't have friends into makeup as I'm, and the more you buy, the more you are risking to pay 60% of the total price when the box enters my country. I'll stick to my "FOD" and wait for more "PN" news then!     Your thoughts and pic were very helpful @erine1881! Thank you!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2014)

LdMD said:


> From the pics I saw, "6six6" looks like "FOD" applied on my lips, after I build the color up. I loved the name and theme around the color, and was curious to try the brand, but I don't know if it's worth buying it.  I don't have friends into makeup as I'm, and the more you buy, the more you are risking to pay 60% of the total price when the box enters my country. I'll stick to my "FOD" and wait for more "PN" news then!  Your thoughts and pic were very helpful @erine1881 ! Thank you!!! :kisses:


  Anytime hun! :wink:


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 1, 2014)

i always love seein erine's little pale scrawny hands swatching shyt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  soooo i think im gonna cave in and get DGAF and im STRONGLY considering that new serpent green lookin color they've been advertising!! **le sigh**


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i always love seein erine's little pale scrawny hands swatching shyt :haha:   soooo i think im gonna cave in and get DGAF and im STRONGLY considering that new serpent green lookin color they've been advertising!! **le sigh**


   I'm seriously choking over here! No joke! Dead!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey erine how are you planning to wear Blow when you get it? Like what kind of other make-up will you wear with it? We are close to the same skin tone and I know I need it, but idk what to do with it!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Hey erine how are you planning to wear Blow when you get it? Like what kind of other make-up will you wear with it? We are close to the same skin tone and I know I need it, but idk what to do with it!


  I'm definitely wearing either Plumage or Bottle Green with it, depending on which one it's closer to. Vex because it has that green duochrome to it, my beloved Uninterrupted in the crease and a peachy cheek. I'm obsessed with the eye look that Lora is wearing in the photo i posted with both Lora and Dana wearing Blow, so I'll definitely be replicating that look with Naked, one of the greens and what appears to be Soot or Typographic softly in the crease.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm definitely wearing either Plumage or Bottle Green with it, depending on which one it's closer to. Vex because it has that green duochrome to it, my beloved Uninterrupted in the crease and a peachy cheek. I'm obsessed with the eye look that Lora is wearing in the photo i posted with both Lora and Dana wearing Blow, so I'll definitely be replicating that look with Naked, one of the greens and what appears to be Soot or Typographic softly in the crease.


  You always know the best combos! i wish i could just email you my mac e/s list and you give me combos haha, i need to save the ones youve given me... it all started with sketch!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm definitely wearing either Plumage or Bottle Green with it, depending on which one it's closer to. Vex because it has that green duochrome to it, my beloved Uninterrupted in the crease and a peachy cheek. I'm obsessed with the eye look that Lora is wearing in the photo i posted with both Lora and Dana wearing Blow, so I'll definitely be replicating that look with Naked, one of the greens and what appears to be Soot or Typographic softly in the crease.


  Thank you, now I have some ideas! I got to the peachy cheek myself but then I was stumped on eyes


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> You always know the best combos! i wish i could just email you my mac e/s list and you give me combos haha, i need to save the ones youve given me... it all started with sketch!


  Sketch is everything!!! :fluffy:   





Rinstar said:


> Thank you, now I have some ideas! I got to the peachy cheek myself but then I was stumped on eyes


  You're welcome! :wink:


----------



## mzdynasty (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello I've been thinking of trying a new lipstick instead of mac so I think I'm ma go with melt do any of you wonderful ladies have any recommendations for my skin tone I'm a a I'm 8.5 deep dark


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

mzdynasty said:


> Hello I've been thinking of trying a new lipstick instead of mac so I think I'm ma go with melt do any of you wonderful ladies have any recommendations for my skin tone I'm a a I'm 8.5 deep dark


  All of them! If they ever get restocked!


----------



## mzdynasty (Jan 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> All of them! If they ever get restocked!


I looked and was like wth has it been that way long?


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

luvlydee said:


>


i love the first one.


----------



## mzdynasty (Jan 3, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> i love the first one.


I love all of them


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


>


that space cake is intriguing. not sure i could pull it off, but i like the way it looks on you.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

super informative thread. i'm supposed to be on a low-buy, but some of these colors are so unique that i'm going to have to just go for it whenever this restocks. YOLO and all that.
  don't tell PixieDancer i was here...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm hoping the restock happens when my low buy is over. I'm definitely getting DGAF and Blow!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2014)

I really want to try some of these lippies, but can't get over the insane shipping.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has seen this, but I got it off their FAQ page and thought it'd be helpful:

*What are some lip liner suggestions?*
Here are some fun MAC lip liners we love to pair with our colors
DGAF- Indigo,smolder (eye pencil)
Bang!Bang!- Cherry, Redd, Brick
Shady Lady- Magenta, Vino, Currant, Beet
Space cake- Indigo, Smolder(eye pencil), Currant
By Starlight- Vino, Nightmoth
Stupid Love- Magenta, Embrace me, Cherry
Summer!- Lasting Sensation, Cherry
Belladonna2- Cherry, Nightmoth
Darling- Hip ‘n Happy, Vino, Magenta, Nightmoth
6six6- Nightmoth,Currant, Vino, Bittersweet


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 3, 2014)

Omg I want to order some of these lippies but they say sold out... Sorry I'm new to melt so not sure how they work. Are the limited editions or are they just out of stock often ? Are they only available on line ? Sorry for all the questions I'm just curious about these I've slept on melt


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Omg I want to order some of these lippies but they say sold out... Sorry I'm new to melt so not sure how they work. Are the limited editions or are they just out of stock often ? Are they only available on line ? Sorry for all the questions I'm just curious about these I've slept on melt


They're just out of stock, they'll be back.  They are online only, yes.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you  do you know how often they restock ? I'm dying to get my hands on a couple.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Thank you  do you know how often they restock ? I'm dying to get my hands on a couple.


  They've restocked 1.2 times. The only way to know when there's a restock is to sign up for their newsletter.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 4, 2014)

Is DGAF returning? I noticed that the other sold out lipsticks are said to be returning, but it's not noted for DGAF.


----------



## thejwlife (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahhh! Bane and Blow are listed on the site as 'Coming Soon'. Hopefully soon as in tomorrow.


----------



## macgirl006 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope everything comes back in stock soon. So far I have Darling and I love it. I'd like to pick up By Starlight, Space Cake, and Shady Lady. I'm on the fence with Blow; I love how it looks but I'm not so sure if I could rock it. I picked up D&G Smeraldo and ummm...yea, didn't quite work out so well for me. They are different shades and finishes though, so that keeps my hope alive for Blow.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't wait for the restock. I need to get Shady Lady and Stupid Love.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there a Mac dupe for shady lady ? I want it but it looks like something I might already have...


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Is there a Mac dupe for shady lady ? I want it but it looks like something I might already have...


  Flat out fabulous is similar


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you!  I guess I'll pass on that one I have so many pinks.. I really don't think I need anyone.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 9, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone else feel like they should have waited a bit before releasing those promo pics of Blow and Bane?  I was waiting perfectly patiently...until those pictures were released.  Ever since then, that patience has been getting thinner and thinner.  I know they're a small company, but I want!  lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's been pissing me off for a minute, but I've been quietly seething.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope they restock soon, I would like to finally place an order!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they restock soon, I would like to finally place an order!


  Same here


----------



## macgirl006 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's taking so long? I thought for sure it would be for Christmas!


----------



## thejwlife (Jan 18, 2014)

I wonder if they'll be at IMATS. Maybe they're waiting until after the show to see their inventory.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 18, 2014)

They're not on te list for imats tho...


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 18, 2014)

She is here (just met her - and BEAUTIFUL!), but she had a Sugar Pill exhibitor badge on.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 18, 2014)

Managed to run into her again and asked about the release of Bane and Blow. She said it will be in the next few weeks. They're in the process of moving offices right now.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 18, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Managed to run into her again and asked about the release of Bane and Blow. She said it will be in the next few weeks. They're in the process of moving offices right now.


  Okay cool thanks Yasmin for the update!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Managed to run into her again and asked about the release of Bane and Blow. She said it will be in the next few weeks. They're in the process of moving offices right now.


  Yay


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yayyyy


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Managed to run into her again and asked about the release of Bane and Blow. She said it will be in the next few weeks. They're in the process of moving offices right now.


  thanks for the update!! I hope she restocks as well because I still haven't brought any melt lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jan 23, 2014)

Omg this restock is the only thing I'm really looking forward to!! Ahhh I can't wait it will be my first time trying them. I hope I can get my hands on  1)blow  2)dgaf  3)by starlight  4) space cake  5) summer  6)darling  omg that is going to be a pretty penny : /  if I could I would order all of them lol


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Blow and DGAF


----------



## kyoukona (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been wanting dgaf and space cake for forever!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't wait for a restock! I really want To order a few.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I can't wait for a restock! I really want To order a few.








  Every time I see a new post in here, I think _mayyyybe _the new lippies were released.  But alas, the wait continues...


----------



## macgirl006 (Jan 30, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> :werd:   Every time I see a new post in here, I think _mayyyybe_ the new lippies were released.  But alas, the wait continues...


 On instagram a few days ago, Lora posted "restock in February" so here's hoping the new colors will be available then as well!!


----------



## alyxo (Jan 30, 2014)

I've never tried their products. I've heard good things, especially over Instagram. I love the way the lipsticks look but I've been told they're more drying then than the mattes of MAC and to be honest, I can't deal with that. My skin is already so dry and it just wouldn't suit me well.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 30, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I've never tried their products. I've heard good things, especially over Instagram. I love the way the lipsticks look but I've been told they're more drying then than the mattes of MAC and to be honest, I can't deal with that. My skin is already so dry and it just wouldn't suit me well.


  I find the texture of each lipstick of theirs to be different, even though they're all supposed to be ultra matte.  DGAF was very dry on me, but By Starlight felt much smoother.  Don't get me wrong, they all come out matte.  But they feel/apply different, at least on my lips.


----------



## alyxo (Jan 30, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Good to know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much!! I loooove DGAF, very unique lipstick. That was the one that caught my eye. I need to go on their site and check out their shipping and everything. I hope it's not expensive for Canada.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 30, 2014)

I have my eye on Blow. Changed my mind about DGAF


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 30, 2014)

alyxo said:


> Thank you so much!! I loooove DGAF, very unique lipstick. That was the one that caught my eye. I need to go on their site and check out their shipping and everything. I hope it's not expensive for Canada.


  I think standard shipping is $10, but maybe someone here from Canada who has ordered from Melt before can verify that?  DGAF was the one that convinced me to place an order with them too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now I just need some Blow.  (That sounds wrong, lol)


----------



## thejwlife (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got the email! They will be releasing... soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got this email.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thought you Melt lovers would find this info. useful


----------



## macgirl006 (Jan 30, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Good to know!!!  :cheer:    I find the texture of each lipstick of theirs to be different, even though they're all supposed to be ultra matte.  DGAF was very dry on me, but By Starlight felt much smoother.  Don't get me wrong, they all come out matte.  But they feel/apply different, at least on my lips.


 I agree with that! "Summer" is very drying as opposed to "by starlight". Atleast on me!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't wait to get my hands on Space Cake and "Blow"!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2014)

I need these lippies now!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just received an email that these will be launching Feb 3rd (tomorrow) at 5PM PST


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 2, 2014)

They will be launching tomorrow at 5pm PST... Yay !!!


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 2, 2014)

OoOOOoo! I can't wait. Just set a reminder. It says most of the shades will be returning. I hope that includes DGAF!


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 2, 2014)

Ohhhh noooo....l will be at work when they launch and I have no Internet access while working. I won't get home until 11 or so EST.... Although there is a chance of 3-5 inches of snow, so maybe work will be cancelled *prays for snow day*


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone interested in Bane? I'd love an opaque black lipstick... I'm not quite comfortable ordering it without seeing customer swatches first... but I'm afraid if I don't get it right away, the next batch will be like April or June. I know there are some raved about black lipsticks from other companies, but I'm looking for an opaque matte and I don't really see one I like that are cheaper.

  I'm having a major debate on 6six6. I own way too many reds as it is and the only way to justify the purchase is if it's the deep dark red that's being promoted. I've read some reviews commenting how the actual product isn't as dark.... and I have reds I can darken up by pairing with black lipliner.... so I don't know. Any thoughts? What do the gals that have 6six6 think? I'm light skinned (but by no means ghost pale) with neutral to slightly pink undertone.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just need Blow...


----------



## kisses87 (Feb 2, 2014)

I need bane and blow. I have shady lady, by starlight,  and dgaf.


----------



## janineios (Feb 2, 2014)

I need Blow, DGAF, Space Cake and 6six6.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 2, 2014)

I need Spacecake and By Starlight! I'm waffling on Blow, but I know I'll end up getting it. Shady Lady looks gorgeous too, but I think, like someone mentioned earlier, if I have FOF I prob won't need it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 2, 2014)

To quote the great philosopher Lebron James, "It's about damn time." I want everything on that first row. Shameful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2014)

I am buying BLOW for myself and DGAF for my sister. Maybe Spacecake for me too.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 2, 2014)

Blow.  I have nothin like it


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 2, 2014)

Just DGAF for me. I just hope it's still around when I get home from work. I'm on EST.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 2, 2014)

Most shades say that they will be returing but when I click on dgaf it doesn't say it will. I'm really hoping that they will still restock it cuz that is the one I really have my heart on!!


----------



## ambcat (Feb 2, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> Anyone interested in Bane? I'd love an opaque black lipstick... I'm not quite comfortable ordering it without seeing customer swatches first... but I'm afraid if I don't get it right away, the next batch will be like April or June. I know there are some raved about black lipsticks from other companies, but I'm looking for an opaque matte and I don't really see one I like that are cheaper.
> 
> I'm having a major debate on 6six6. I own way too many reds as it is and the only way to justify the purchase is if it's the deep dark red that's being promoted. I've read some reviews commenting how the actual product isn't as dark.... and I have reds I can darken up by pairing with black lipliner.... so I don't know. Any thoughts? What do the gals that have 6six6 think? I'm light skinned (but by no means ghost pale) with neutral to slightly pink undertone.


I'm def getting Bane! I'm going to get it because like you I'm afraid it will be months before I would be able to buy it again. And I was disappointed in 6six6, it is not as dark as the promotional image. It is very similar to MAC Diva(slighty darker though). It's one of my favorite lipsticks but I usually use MAC nightmoth liner or NARS train bleu to darken it.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 2, 2014)

So excited they announced not only a day, but a TIME that these will be online!!  I audibly squealed with excitement when I saw the email and hubby asked what happened, lol.  _Definitely _getting Blow (gotta try to keep it to just one at $19 a pop...plus I have to be realistic about how often I'll use it).  Very likely getting Bane.  And I might throw Summer and.or Bang Bang in my cart.  And maybe I'll get a DGAF for my friend whom I exposed to Melt and she's been lemming after that lippie ever since. 

  Anyone who has Summer or Bang Bang have thoughts on if they're worth it?  Any dupes you can think of?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 2, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> So excited they announced not only a day, but a TIME that these will be online!!  I audibly squealed with excitement when I saw the email and hubby asked what happened, lol.  _Definitely_ getting Blow (gotta try to keep it to just one at $19 a pop...plus I have to be realistic about how often I'll use it).  Very likely getting Bane.  And I might throw Summer and.or Bang Bang in my cart.  And maybe I'll get a DGAF for my friend whom I exposed to Melt and she's been lemming after that lippie ever since.   Anyone who has Summer or Bang Bang have thoughts on if they're worth it?  Any dupes you can think of?


  I just swatched these real quick for you. Definitely different. May be close for BB and NO, but the texture is sooo different. I'm glad i bought Bang Bang!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Summer, Bang Bang, Reel Sexy, Neon Orange


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 2, 2014)

Eh, I always get Shady Lady and Stupid Love mixed up.   Anyway, my excitement for bane and blow has settled down a bit, but I think I'll still get them. I'm saving my money to buy something big, but I don't want to wait for a restock.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Summer, Bang Bang, Reel Sexy, Neon Orange


  Thanks (again)!  Summer doesn't remind me of anything in my collection, so I think I'll get that one.  But Bang Bang... does it look a little like the new Retro Matte lipstick in Dangerous?  Maybe just a bit more orange?  Not _positive _I need BB yet, but considering your collection is probably even bigger than mine and you're glad you bought it, I might be swayed.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 2, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Thanks (again)!  Summer doesn't remind me of anything in my collection, so I think I'll get that one.  But Bang Bang... does it look a little like the new Retro Matte lipstick in Dangerous?  Maybe just a bit more orange?  Not _positive_ I need BB yet, but considering your collection is probably even bigger than mine and you're glad you bought it, I might be swayed.


  Gimme a sec and I'll swatch BB and D for ya!


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 2, 2014)

Def getting blow, deaf, and space cake and maybe bane


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 2, 2014)

Different lighting, but definitely different from each other  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bang Bang, Dangerous


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

Dangerous is darker. Bang Bang is like a mix of Neon Orange and Morange.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Dangerous is darker. Bang Bang is like a mix of Neon Orange and Morange.


 
  Thank you both!!  Since I don't have Neon Orange _or _Morange, I think BB is going to make its way into my cart too.  This will be a pretty expensive haul with 4 or 5 lipsticks on my list, but at least that makes the shipping more worth it, right?  Right!!


----------



## ambcat (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm 100% purchasing Bane and Blow but I keep going back and forth with By Starlight. I'm afraid it won't be the color I'm hoping for.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 3, 2014)

Lora makes me want Blow, although I know deep down inside I will never wear it. She looks so good in any colour, how is that even possible lol.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 3, 2014)

Getting Blow and DGAF!


----------



## alyxo (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if they sell their products at IMATS in Toronto? I'm gonna go this year. I've never gone because something always comes up.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lora makes me want Blow, although I know deep down inside I will never wear it. She looks so good in any colour, how is that even possible lol.


  It's the fair skin and the minimal makeup.   I'm finally gonna get Bane, Blow and Space Cake! And [@]BuickMackane[/@]'s CP! :lol:


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's the fair skin and the minimal makeup.   I'm finally gonna get Bane, Blow and Space Cake! And [@]BuickMackane[/@]'s CP! :lol:


  I wanna see photos of you wearing blow pretty please!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope they'll have more stocks on hand this time.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2014)

alyxo said:


> Does anyone know if they sell their products at IMATS in Toronto? I'm gonna go this year. I've never gone because something always comes up.


  I doubt it, but check the Exhibitor list just in case. They were at IMATS LA, but didn't have a booth. They were wearing Sugarpill vendor badges.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone have 6six6 and Diva they can comparison swatch for me please. I looked through the gallery to see if it had already been done did not see it. Sorry if it has been done.


----------



## JJJewels (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone have a free shipping INTL code?


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been checking the site periodically all day. I'm soooo looking forward to making this order, after the last couple of days I've been having.  Bane, Blow DGAF, and possibly By Starlight will be mine!


----------



## ambcat (Feb 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Anyone have 6six6 and Diva they can comparison swatch for me please. I looked through the gallery to see if it had already been done did not see it. Sorry if it has been done.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Feb 3, 2014)

ambcat said:


>


  Thank you!


----------



## janineios (Feb 3, 2014)

Is there a free shipping US code? I'm trying to plan my purchase but I'm on a supaaaah tight budget right now so any discounts help.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I wanna see photos of you wearing blow pretty please!


  Absolutely!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

Blow and Space Cake for me! Less than an hour left! ^_^


----------



## misfitted (Feb 3, 2014)

Chomping at the bit right now! Bane and Blow will be MINE!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

Hopefully I can get Blow, DGAF and SpaceCake. That is all I need!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

So excited! DGAF and probably Blow for me!  Off topic: I saw cruising Jeffree Star's IG and saw a pic of him with Shrinkle and the Melt ladies and he mentioned his own line makeup line coming out soon. I'm totally excited because he is one fierce mofo and you know its going to be bright with killer packaging!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

30mins!!!


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

ambcat said:


> I'm def getting Bane! I'm going to get it because like you I'm afraid it will be months before I would be able to buy it again. And I was disappointed in 6six6, it is not as dark as the promotional image. It is very similar to MAC Diva(slighty darker though). It's one of my favorite lipsticks but I usually use MAC nightmoth liner or NARS train bleu to darken it.


  Thank you so much about sharing your experience with 6six6. That helped me decide.

  I did a quick search on coupon codes. Came up with nothing. I'm not surprised though. They are releasing new products people will buy without coupons.

  I think I'm getting Bane and Bang! Bang! Debating on DGAF.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

interesting. They killed the website. Are they going to revamp their website when it reopens in 25 min?


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> interesting. They killed the website. Are they going to revamp their website when it reopens in 25 min?


  Just saw that. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> interesting. They killed the website. Are they going to revamp their website when it reopens in 25 min?


  Yes very interesting!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw cruising Jeffree Star's IG and saw a pic of him with Shrinkle and the Melt ladies and he mentioned his own line makeup line coming out soon. I'm totally excited because he is one fierce mofo and you know its going to be bright with killer packaging!


  Agree his makeup is always on point. He has a video of his liquid lipstick, and some pics of the lipsticks. Pretty cool.


----------



## misfitted (Feb 3, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> interesting. They killed the website. Are they going to revamp their website when it reopens in 25 min?


  Ugh... just refreshed and saw this. It better be back up at 4:59:59 lol!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> 30mins!!!


 Make it 19! I wonder if it's gonna sold out fast.. ^_^


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

They closed the website? Lol


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

They said by starlight new is diff from by starlight first batch..


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

So DGAF... is it me or does the lipstick, while gorgeous, make your teeth look bluishly weird? I can't make up my mind whether to get this or not.


----------



## misfitted (Feb 3, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> They said by starlight new is diff from by starlight first batch..


  Wha? By Starlight wasn't purple enough for me. If it's changing I wonder how...


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Wha? By Starlight wasn't purple enough for me. If it's changing I wonder how...


  They said the new by starlight is darker than the old one.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> So DGAF... is it me or does the lipstick, while gorgeous, make your teeth look bluishly weird? I can't make up my mind whether to get this or not.


  You better make up your mind quick! Cuz this lippie will be gone in a flash!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

Credits to #recycledstardust for this info. Now I'm debating whether to get it again or not. Darling too.


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope there isn't a password required to get into the site in a few minutes.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

Blow is the one I've been dying for, and I'm hoping that adding 3 other lipsticks to my cart won't take so much time that Blow sells out before I check out.  This only just occurred to me a few minutes ago.  I know I probably don't need to worry, but I'm going to be in a panic until I place my order and get my confirmation.  I know my fellow specktrettes can understand that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope everyone gets what they want! Best of luck!


----------



## misfitted (Feb 3, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Credits to #recycledstardust for this info. Now I'm debating whether to get it again or not. Darling too.


  Ahhhhh! Decisions decisions...


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Ahhhhh! Decisions decisions...


  Me too! Now Im debating whether to get darling and by starlight again..


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

2 mins left!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

I feel like I'm warming up for a race! lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 3, 2014)

All I want is blow!


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Feb 3, 2014)

Excited to try their lippies! getting BLOW for sure and maybe DGAF


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> Excited to try their lippies! getting BLOW for sure and maybe DGAF


  Those are the two I want too, I'm really excited to finally try them!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got Bane and Blow. :flower:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

Done! Got the three I wanted!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 3, 2014)

There's a password req and I didn't get an email yet omg


----------



## LUVISLUV (Feb 3, 2014)

Done!

  Bane
  Blow
  By Starlight
  Spacecake
  6Six6


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

Refresh. If it still asks for password, try meltcosmetics


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 3, 2014)

Been sick and completely forgot I set an alarm for Blow! Excited now!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 3, 2014)

Just bought Blow and DGAF... my first Melt Cosmetics purchase, so excited!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## leetskywalker (Feb 3, 2014)

I got Blow & By Starlight.  Hope I like them!


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 3, 2014)

Got Blow and DGAF, also my first Melt purchase! Yayyy!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay! Got what I wanted. Blow and Space Cake for me!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Feb 3, 2014)

An I got all I wanted!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

Got my stuff!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2014)

Got Bane, Blow, and another By Starlight.


----------



## ambcat (Feb 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel like I'm warming up for a race! lol


Hahaha I felt that way too!


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

Success!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay! Got Blow and DGAF. Was tempted to get By Starlight but skipped it. I'm sure I'll kick myself. lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got blow, dgaf, and spacecake yayyyyyy so friggen excited. Wanted summer but it didn't restock. Means I'll get Babette or coquett from lime crime when I do that order in March


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

Got Blow and Bane!!  All my debating over Bang Bang and Summer was moot since they didn't restock those.  But hey, I got what I _really_ wanted and that's all that matters!


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's looks! These colors are so awesome.


----------



## misfitted (Feb 3, 2014)

Woot! In and out! I got Bane, Blow, and a backup DGAF to use for mixing. I couldn't bring myself to take a chance on By Starlight again.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

And may I just say kudos to the ladies at Melt for what appears to be a smooth release.  They said exactly when it would be online, and they got it up exactly then.  Refreshing!


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

Any suggestions on liners for bane or blow?


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 3, 2014)

That was so quick and easy!! I got 2x dgaf blow...by starlight...shady lady... Stupid love... Darling and space cake!!! Yay  I'm just a lil bum they didn't restock summer and bang bang cuz those were on my list too...


----------



## LoveLo (Feb 3, 2014)

Excited. I thought I was going to skip blow but I couldn't resist. Blow, DGAF and Bane for me. Hmmm maybe I should of ordered Spacecake. Oh well next time. I hope everyone gets what they desire.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm skipping Bane for that black Lime Crime Velvetine in March


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

thejwlife said:


> Any suggestions on liners for bane or blow?


  NYX black bean and I'm hoping MAC's tarnish will work for blow, if the colours are similar. Otherwise I'm gonna have to do some searching.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 3, 2014)

I wonder how long it'll take before it is sold out. I'm like extremely excited. I didn't even know there mailing address was in Vegas where I stay. I seen that in the email lol. Imma go stalk there. It's only like 15 mins away from me


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 3, 2014)

Got Blow, By Starlight, Spacecake...and DGAF- I threw it in my order last minute! Yaaaay!


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 3, 2014)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> [COLOR=800080]I'm skipping Bane for that black Lime Crime Velvetine in March [/COLOR]:sigh:


  Me too yayyyyyyy I can't wait for that release!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 3, 2014)

The bf copped Blow and DGAF for me since I am on call tonight at the hospital. Yay me! I cannot wait to rock them *excited*


----------



## misfitted (Feb 3, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> The bf copped Blow and DGAF for me since I am on call tonight at the hospital. Yay me! I cannot wait to rock them *excited*


  Yay!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 3, 2014)

If I have haute core from Mac... I don't really need bene right ?


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> If I have haute core from Mac... I don't really need bene right ?


  lol wasn't haute core... um... not opaque? bane is supposed to be opaque.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> If I have haute core from Mac... I don't really need bene right ?





Gaiya said:


> lol wasn't haute core... um... not opaque? bane is supposed to be opaque.


  Hautecore was opaque, it just wasn't a true matte. Bane is a TRUE matte. I have HC (and BUs) and still ordered Bane.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hautecore is pretty opaque for me, but not matte. Hopefully Bane will be.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Hautecore is pretty opaque for me, but not matte. Hopefully Bane will be.


  Girl get outta my head! :silly:


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

By the way, apparently the "new" website doesn't have the connection to instagram.... you know how customer swatches/photos would show up on each product page. I liked that part a lot so I hope they bring it back. 

  You know... now that I got my purchases, I'm disappointed they aren't selling out haha. But them having stock is a good thing.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Girl get outta my head! :silly:


 _Nah_ :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> lol wasn't haute core... um... not opaque? bane is supposed to be opaque.


  Hautecore is opaque on me! It just isn't as matte as Bane I don't think.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hautecore is opaque on me! It just isn't as matte as Bane I don't think.


  Hmm maybe I heard wrong. Hautecore sold out so fast I never got to see it in real person so yeah...


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hautecore is opaque on me! It just isn't as matte as Bane I don't think.


   Whaaaaaaa'? Really? Hautecore is sheer as hell on me. Terrible.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I see  thanks ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Whaaaaaaa'? Really? Hautecore is sheer as hell on me. Terrible.


  Oh that stinks! 1 coat is pretty dark and once I add the 2nd it's full on black on me. :/


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 3, 2014)

I hauled like there was no tomorrow-Bane, Blow, 6six6, Shady Lady, By Starlight, DGAF, and Space Cake.


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> NYX black bean and I'm hoping MAC's tarnish will work for blow, if the colours are similar. Otherwise I'm gonna have to do some searching.


 Thanks!


----------



## lele86 (Feb 3, 2014)

i was thinking i missed out on hautecore i wasnt just going to wait for bane glad i did i was opaque ...


----------



## lele86 (Feb 3, 2014)

was*


----------



## lele86 (Feb 3, 2014)

so i just got bane and blow


----------



## TaiB (Feb 3, 2014)

totally forgot about the release till i saw someone's purchase on instagram, luckily it's not like crack mac got blow, bane,DGF , by starlight, space cake, and darling

  Already have bella donna 2 and stupid love, thinking of skipping 6six6 cos it seems close to fixed on drama or diva or sin family


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

I actually passed on it...... Idk. I was convinced I would get blow and then just like that I passed on it... Guess I wasn't. Bla.  All you other ladies please post pictures and reviews I do wanna see how it looks on everyone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> All you other ladies please post pictures and reviews I do wanna see how it looks on everyone!


 
  I honestly believe Blow would look amazing on you!


----------



## TaiB (Feb 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I honestly believe Blow would look amazing on you!


  i do too especially judging from your avatar very pretty what do you have on


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 3, 2014)

maaaan as bad as i want that BLOW n DGAF im on a no buy for Feb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yall have fun!! they'd need to lure me in wit free shippin or somethin shyt!!! i cant wait to see yall swatches tho!!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks babe! But after the FOF fiasco I promised myself I wouldn't get anything that I wouldn't wear/need at least 4 out of 7 days and 1. I can't wear this for work, as amazing as it is, my doctors would think I'm dying of chlorophyll poisoning or something.  So that leaves the weekend... And I have so many awesome lippys that I got the last couple of releases that I think I would not have time to even get to it!!!   Plus I'm convinced i can hautecore remix this with a green pigment or with sassy moss..... Hmmmmmm   -----> runs to franken vanity, her lab of horrors to try !!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope it doesn't take weeks and weeks to get my stuff. I hope they're better equipped to handle the orders this time. I know on the site it says there might be delays, but I hope they're as short as possible. I wouldn't be so paranoid if it was being delivered via ups. My post office is so incompetent. I'll be on top of that tracking like a hawk.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> maaaan as bad as i want that BLOW n DGAF im on a no buy for Feb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Girl, that shipping killed me!! It was SO hard to even pretend to be okay with paying $7 for two lipsticks. *smh* I'm on a no buy the rest of the month unless I run out of foundation or something.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yea. Thats another thing they're saying they will be delayed. I won't be home for 15 days and my mail man tends to leave packages outside in my porch ... And idk how I feel paying for this and then not getting my crap for another 15 days and come back and it's stolen! Horror movie sounds***


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, that shipping killed me!! It was SO hard to even pretend to be okay with paying $7 for two lipsticks. *smh* I'm on a no buy the rest of the month unless I run out of foundation or something.


 I'm jumping on board with that statement! I'm done for a while!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 3, 2014)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> I'm skipping Bane for that black Lime Crime Velvetine in March
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Got the same goodies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I forgot about the lipsticks till i remembered when I went on the site before and it was down.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

Because they didn't do a restock of Bang Bang, I _may _or may not have just ordered the Bite Beauty matte creme lip crayon in Clementine to satisfy my need for a new orange lip color.  Here's hoping it looks good on me.  I couldn't find swatches anywhere!!  I was tempted to get Sweety too, but I'm controlling myself!  Until the next sale, anyway. 

  This means I now have 3 new lippies headed my way, including Bane and Blow!  As if I need any more lipstick...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Thanks babe! But after the FOF fiasco I promised myself I wouldn't get anything that I wouldn't wear/need at least 4 out of 7 days and 1. I can't wear this for work, as amazing as it is, my doctors would think I'm dying of chlorophyll poisoning or something.  So that leaves the weekend... And I have so many awesome lippys that I got the last couple of releases that I think I would not have time to even get to it!!!   Plus I'm convinced i can hautecore remix this with a green pigment or with sassy moss..... Hmmmmmm   -----> runs to franken vanity, her lab of horrors to try !!!!


totally understand! Post a pic of the franken/remix.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yea. Thats another thing they're saying they will be delayed. I won't be home for 15 days and my mail man tends to leave packages outside in my porch ... And idk how I feel paying for this and then not getting my crap for another 15 days and come back and it's stolen! Horror movie sounds***


  So have your mail held at the post office :dunno:


----------



## TaiB (Feb 3, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I'm waiting for imatsny to get it.
> 
> Got the same goodies
> 
> ...


  never been to imats, planning to this year. are things at a discount? just curious


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 3, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Because they didn't do a restock of Bang Bang, I _may _or may not have just ordered the Bite Beauty matte creme lip crayon in Clementine to satisfy my need for a new orange lip color.  Here's hoping it looks good on me.  I couldn't find swatches anywhere!!  I was tempted to get Sweety too, but I'm controlling myself!  Until the next sale, anyway.
> 
> This means I now have 3 new lippies headed my way, including Bane and Blow!  As if I need any more lipstick...


  I know I don't really need anymore lipstick either, but I couldn't resist the melt lippies since they don't restock often and the hefty shipping price.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I know I don't really need anymore lipstick either, but I couldn't resist the melt lippies since they don't restock often and the hefty shipping price.


  They _are _irresistible, aren't they??  Maybe if I make a list of all my lipsticks and tally them up, I'll realize I don't need any more.  Though I find that highly unlikely


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 3, 2014)

TaiB said:


> never been to imats, planning to this year. are things at a discount? just curious


  I've never been to imats either, but i think most things are suppose to be discounted. The only brand I heard is not having a discount is Ka'oir.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 3, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> They _are _irresistible, aren't they??  Maybe if I make a list of all my lipsticks and tally them up, I'll realize I don't need any more.  Though I find that highly unlikely


  lmao Yes!!!! omg and I'm still thinking about getting 2 lipsticks from the fantasy of flowers mac collection and I said no lipstick from the collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> lmao Yes!!!! omg and I'm still thinking about getting 2 lipsticks from the fantasy of flowers mac collection and I said no lipstick from the collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm lucky with the FoF collection because I'm not a fan of the lustre finish (with VG5 being the only exception).  It's the Playland collection that'll get me.  April is going to be a killer between that and the Sephora sale.


----------



## TaiB (Feb 3, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I've never been to imats either, but i think most things are suppose to be discounted. The only brand I heard is not having a discount is Ka'oir.


  thanks good to know


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea. Thats another thing they're saying they will be delayed. I won't be home for 15 days and my mail man tends to leave packages outside in my porch ... And idk how I feel paying for this and then not getting my crap for another 15 days and come back and it's stolen! Horror movie sounds***
> ...


   Beyotch I had not thought of that..... Duuuhhhhh ok. So I just did three things: I held my mail starting tomorrow (to give enough time for it to kick in)  -I franken lipped some hautecore w sassy moss and some green pigment - realized green lipstick was what I needed in my life. I just look good in it  -took mad scientists pictures wearing my franken lip -ordered. Just 1!! Just blow... Just that one thing. ......   Mad scientist hair and all: behold frankenBLow:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Beyotch I had not thought of that..... Duuuhhhhh ok. So I just did three things: I held my mail starting tomorrow (to give enough time for it to kick in)  -I franken lipped some hautecore w sassy moss and some green pigment - realized green lipstick was what I needed in my life. I just look good in it  -took mad scientists pictures wearing my franken lip -ordered. Just 1!! Just blow... Just that one thing. ......   Mad scientist hair and all: behold frankenBLow:


yea gorgeous. Love that mad scientist look.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

You know I'm blaming you for this @dollysnow !!!! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You know I'm blaming you for this @dollysnow !!!! Lol


 lol I'll take the blame. It's a must have lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Beyotch I had not thought of that..... Duuuhhhhh ok. So I just did three things: I held my mail starting tomorrow (to give enough time for it to kick in)  -I franken lipped some hautecore w sassy moss and some green pigment - realized green lipstick was what I needed in my life. I just look good in it  -took mad scientists pictures wearing my franken lip -ordered. Just 1!! Just blow... Just that one thing. ......   Mad scientist hair and all: behold frankenBLow:


   Lol it looks Amazing on you! Did you dye your hair ? I could've sworn seeing it red .


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Beyotch I had not thought of that..... Duuuhhhhh ok. So I just did three things: I held my mail starting tomorrow (to give enough time for it to kick in)  -I franken lipped some hautecore w sassy moss and some green pigment - realized green lipstick was what I needed in my life. I just look good in it  -took mad scientists pictures wearing my franken lip -ordered. Just 1!! Just blow... Just that one thing. ......   Mad scientist hair and all: behold frankenBLow:
> ...


   Just a wash to even it out since hair lady extraordinaire decided my roots would be lighter than the rest of my hair lol... It's going back to red after my vacay.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see what other lippies they come out with. I love unique lip stuff lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm really hoping for a couple of nude shades. One for the fair skin and one for dark skin. That would kick so much ass.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


 *Mosha*!  We were in the Low Buy!  We were supposed to stay strong!!! 

  But I caved too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just imagined myself in the summertime skipping off to wherever it is I go in the summer wearing Blow and some fabulous sunglasses.  I bought it.  That damn $7 dollar shipping tho!  Terrible!

  But I'm sending back Stereo Rose AND I still have money left over in my paypal account from selling some shoes on ebay, so... it's ok.

  But yeah.  Back to the low buy! 

  Also, loving this upside down you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm really hoping for a couple of nude shades. One for the fair skin and one for dark skin. That would kick so much ass.


That would be cool.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I know girl I caved ..... Cause after I franken did it (and gve myself a green mustache w te pigments etc) I really wanted it... Plus I had money on the PayPal from stuff I sold... Plus I really truly didn't have anything like this!!!'  However : I didn't get anything. Nothing else. Never though I was dying to fill that cart to justify the shipping etc...... Nah. I stuck to the initial want. Plus let's be honest. Ever since I saw the initial pictures of blow I wanted it. So I'm not gonna lie to myself .....   Also: saw all the other collection color stories and nothing is really getting to me.. Seems like a lot of repromotes/dupes.  Plus: I'm going to imats on Sunday cause I missed on te Saturday tickets so I know already I won't buy as much in neither imats or upcoming collections. Only thing  keeping me interested is maleficent .....  So yea why not/:: just one... Plus I'm not buying anything else for a whileeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got my tracking number. Yayyyyyyy


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got my shipping notice. Hot damn! :happydance:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just frankenned a green lip and tealo powerpoint liner will be the PERFECT liner for Blow!   So if you have it, no more searching!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2014)

Just ordered Blow and DGAF. I skipped on Bane since I do have Hautecore and I only worn that thrice. Hahaha. Hautecore is very opaque but got a hint of red undertones on me.  Not a pure black. Also it's not a retro matte finish. Pretty Zombie cosmetics do have a black cat liquid lipstick that dries matte and is  kiss proof for $11. Give it a try! I love their formula!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my shipping notice. Hot damn!


  Yay for you ladies!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So if you have it, no more searching!


 _Tealo!  _





  So much love for that liner.  When I heard it was being discontinued, I backed that puppy up!  Definitely one of the biggest bummers on the "products MAC discontinued" list.  Shameful!!


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 3, 2014)

So lucky you guys have your tracking already! Im wondering when can I get mine since it's an international shipping..


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone have sushi kiss vs summer! Swatches ?


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I just frankenned a green lip and tealo powerpoint liner will be the PERFECT liner for Blow!   So if you have it, no more searching!


   Nice !!  I was looking on liners for this too... I don't have tealo grr


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 3, 2014)

pleasantmacabre said:


> Anyone have sushi kiss vs summer! Swatches ?


  I want to see the same thing


----------



## Amby79 (Feb 4, 2014)

Finallyyyyyyy got my hands on some Melt. They've been out of stock since I was born (-_-). I grabbed dgaf, space cake(nervous on that one, but oh well lol), blow, and shady lady. Got everything I wanted and won't order again, unless another color comes out that wows me.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 4, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I want to see the same thing


  Summer is lighter. I can't remember but Summer makes me washed out compare to Sushi Kiss. I am NC25.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm jealous...haven't got a shipping notice yet. Hope it comes soon. Placed my order and was done maybe 2 mins after it went live.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow they weren't kidding about this restock.  Woke up and checked to see what sold out overnight, and everything is still available (except the ones they didn't restock last night, of course)!  I think I'm beginning to see why this restock took them so long...


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm jealous...haven't got a shipping notice yet. Hope it comes soon. Placed my order and was done maybe 2 mins after it went live.


  I haven't gotten one either and placed it a few minutes after launch.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2014)

pleasantmacabre said:


> Anyone have sushi kiss vs summer! Swatches ?





smileyt06 said:


> I want to see the same thing








  Summer, Sushi Kiss


----------



## LUVISLUV (Feb 4, 2014)

Shipped!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 4, 2014)

Shipped!


----------



## leetskywalker (Feb 4, 2014)

I got my shipping notification, I love how fast they are!


----------



## thejwlife (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got my shipping notice!!!!!  This has been a lot more fun than any MAC release.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2014)

Woke up to a shipping confirm.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Summer, Sushi Kiss


  Thank you Erine! Yup I still need summer lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

All you ladies with your shipping emails are making me jealous! lol


----------



## ambcat (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All you ladies with your shipping emails are making me jealous! lol


 Me too!! Haha I'm impatiently waiting lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

ambcat said:


> Me too!! Haha I'm impatiently waiting lol


  I had figured it'd be a few days, but now that people are getting notices I'm getting excited and feel left out at the same time. lol


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had figured it'd be a few days, but now that people are getting notices I'm getting excited and feel left out at the same time. lol


 What time did you order?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> What time did you order?


  Around 7:03 or 7:04 pm cst so within 5 minutes of it launching.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 4, 2014)

LE BOOOOOO i havent gotten anything!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't gotten anything yet either.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Around 7:03 or 7:04 pm cst so within 5 minutes of it launching.


 I think you should be getting something soon since most of us who received shipping notices ordered within the first 2 mins


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notice about 10 mins ago. I was one of those that completed my order within the first 2 mins.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification!  For those of you who haven't gotten yours yet, don't worry...it is coming!!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Finally got a shipping notice about 10 mins ago. I was one of those that completed my order within the first 2 mins.


 Yesssss!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> I think you should be getting something soon since most of us who received shipping notices ordered within the first 2 mins


  Yeah, I'm not worried I haven't gotten one and am actually kinda surprised they are getting them out this fast. I'm just so excited to finally try them that I'm itching to start stalking the mail box. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried I haven't gotten one and am actually kinda surprised they are getting them out this fast. I'm just so excited to finally try them that I'm itching to start stalking the mail box. lol


me too glad I finally get to try them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried I haven't gotten one and am actually kinda surprised they are getting them out this fast. I'm just so excited to finally try them that I'm itching to start stalking the mail box. lol


 I didn't expect them to ship this early either considering the message they had up saying to give additional time for shipping due to high demand. It's definitely a pleasant surprise.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my shipping notice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got my shipping notice!


thst gif explains how this company makes me feel lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you Erine! Yup I still need summer lol


  Yup, you do. :nods:   





butterflyeyes said:


> Finally got a shipping notice about 10 mins ago. I was one of those that completed my order within the first 2 mins.


  I think it has to do with how many lippies you ordered maybe :dunno:   I ordered 7 and just got mine as well and was in and out within 5 minutes of the launch.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I think it has to do with how many lippies you ordered maybe :dunno:   I ordered 7 and just got mine as well and was in and out within 5 minutes of the launch.


That makes sense. I ordered 6...it seems like most people ordered 3 or less (from what I noticed).


----------



## ambcat (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered 3 and got my order confirmation at 8:03 but still no shipping notice  lol


----------



## tamikajodha (Feb 4, 2014)

Blow & DGAF are so beautiful..but I could never pull them off!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> That makes sense. I ordered 6...it seems like most people ordered 3 or less (from what I noticed).


I ordered 2!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

Too bad MAC launches aren't this smooth.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Blow & DGAF are so beautiful..but I could never pull them off!


I honestly bet you could.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

ambcat said:


> I ordered 3 and got my order confirmation at 8:03 but still no shipping notice  lol





NaomiH said:


> I ordered 2!


 Wonder if maybe the shipping location is how they are doing things then. :shrugs: We'll never really know lol. It would be great if restocks didn't take forever though....that's the only real frustrating thing I've noticed. Had me stalking every day, several times a day lol.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 4, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Blow & DGAF are so beautiful..but I could never pull them off!


 girl im not sure if I could either... But they are so pretty I just said yolo and ordered them anyways lol


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 4, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Blow & DGAF are so beautiful..but I could never pull them off!


 Not going to lie, I'm a bit intimidated by the colors. Oddly enough, I have no trouble rocking a purple or vampy lip but blue and green are so edgy (or "editorial", as T would probably call them) that I'm a bit nervous about wearing them out. I'm pretty sure my dad's going to make a joke about me being cold (whilst wearing DGAF) or perhaps if I've gotten poisoned (Blow) but I don't really know where this insecurity stems from lol


----------



## TaiB (Feb 4, 2014)

no shipping notice yet  but then again i ordered 6 so maybe as you guys said that's why it's taking longer


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 4, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> Not going to lie, I'm a bit intimidated by the colors. Oddly enough, I have no trouble rocking a purple or vampy lip but blue and green are so edgy (or "editorial", as T would probably call them) that I'm a bit nervous about wearing them out. I'm pretty sure my dad's going to make a joke about me being cold (whilst wearing DGAF) or perhaps if I've gotten poisoned (Blow) but I don't really know where this insecurity stems from lol


  ahaha. I feel the same way. I think we're more comfortable with purple or vampy lips because well... they're sorta lip color? compared to blue or green anyways. I figured if I can't bring myself to wear DGAF alone, I'll mix it with my red lipsticks to make a gorgeous purple.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 4, 2014)

The shipping killed me 2 but since I didn't pay shipping the last to times I said y not and I th ot my shipping email 2 hours ago


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2014)

Checked my tracking and am more surprised that it will be here on Thursday. I suddenly don't mind the $7 afterall lol


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Checked my tracking and am more surprised that it will be here on Thursday. *I suddenly don't mind the $7 afterall* lol


 Me too... and mine's getting here on Friday. Here I thought I was going to receive it next week.


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 4, 2014)

No tracking email for me yet. :/


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see you ladies rocking these lippies. I'm mainly interested in blow! I couldn't order it. I didn't have the balls too lol most of my friends looked at me like I was crazy. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone think I can pull off Darling? I want it but not sure.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Does anyone think I can pull off Darling? I want it but not sure.


  Sí


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Sí


lol I knew you'd say that girl! Thanks.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol I knew you'd say that girl! Thanks.


  Coz it's true!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 5, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think I can pull off Darling? I want it but not sure.
> ...


 I also think you could.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Checked my tracking and am more surprised that it will be here on Thursday. I suddenly don't mind the $7 afterall lol


Mine says Thursday too!  I'll be really pleasantly surprised if it gets here tomorrow.  I remember last time I ordered from them it took a while.  Looks like they're upping their game!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Checked my tracking and am more surprised that it will be here on Thursday. I suddenly don't mind the $7 afterall lol


  LOL!! Mine will be here tomorrow too!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay my pretties should arrive today!!! Yay now I just want to leave work and go home lol


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Does anyone think I can pull off Darling? I want it but not sure.


  mos def! i think you would look great with a smokey eye and darling....!!


----------



## luvprettythings (Feb 5, 2014)

Has anyone ordered these lipsticks from london? I just want to know how much you were charged by customs?..i still ordered 5 tho️ Lol


----------



## Taina165 (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't received an order confirmation yet and I ordered at 8:02 on Monday. There is a pending transaction on my account so I hope everything is ok with my order.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Feb 5, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Mine says Thursday too!  I'll be really pleasantly surprised if it gets here tomorrow.  I remember last time I ordered from them it took a while.  Looks like they're upping their game!


 Mine says Thursday too! For $7 shipping it better be


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 5, 2014)

mine either. nada... ni una nota! its making me curse in spanish!!!!!! carajo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> mos def! i think you would look great with a smokey eye and darling....!!


thanks darling!


----------



## Taina165 (Feb 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> mine either. nada... ni una nota! its making me curse in spanish!!!!!! carajo!


 I feel the same way lol. I emailed them yesterday but no response yet.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 5, 2014)

Omg I think they changed the color of dgaf!!!!!  it looks purple on me!! Why?????? I thought it was going to look like a straight up blue!!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 5, 2014)

Never mind I'm tripping lol disregard last post it does look blue just. Hehehe (don't hit me)


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> mine either. nada... ni una nota! its making me curse in spanish!!!!!! *carajo!*









  Girl.  Lol!!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 5, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mac-obsessed said:


> Never mind I'm tripping lol disregard last post it does look blue just. Hehehe (don't hit me)


  Hhahahahaha u had me rolling... Quit the bad sh*+!!! Lol jk    





Taina165 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > mine either. nada... ni una nota! its making me curse in spanish!!!!!! carajo!
> ...


  Nada I emailed them too and they were like oh u gotta wait blah bla.  What can I do!  I gotta wait. Reluctantly ! It's not like I can go"Stop ordering people so I can get my stuff shipped!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 5, 2014)

Oyyy! It's so tempting to order. Bane is calling my name. I'm such a crybaby about paying shipping though! 

  If I do order I hope it doesn't take forever to receive it


----------



## Taina165 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just found my order and shipping confirmations in my junk mail. :dancin: I feel better now!!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha I got mine!! I can quit bitchin now haha


----------



## ambcat (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine have still not shipped


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ladies. They said shipments may take longer than normal even before the restocked happened. Relax. It's been 2 days.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm supposed to get my order tomorrow, but the weather and my crackhead mailman are conspiring against me. I can feel it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Taina165 (Feb 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ladies. They said shipments may take longer than normal even before the restocked happened. Relax. It's been 2 days.


 Thanks I did read that but I was concerned cuz I didn't receive an order confirmation.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 5, 2014)

Mmm I don't know if they darkened Starlight but it's still redish purple instead of the bluish purple Melt has in their promos. Still really pretty though.

  http://instagram.com/p/kDULPlR0BP/

  http://instagram.com/p/kDm4kpAmyJ/


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 5, 2014)

Blow

  http://instagram.com/p/kDheOyxklD/

  I don't know if it's just me but this looks lighter than their promos.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 5, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm supposed to get my order tomorrow, but the weather and my crackhead mailman are conspiring against me. I can feel it. We'll see how it goes.


  I actually think mine will be here early, despite the 10" we got today. They're scheduled for friday, but they're at the facility 90mins away right now. They came early last time too. I'm in no rush tho.   Black, green and grey lips will be mine in no time!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 5, 2014)

My tracking still says my order will be delivered Thursday, but I'm thinking that's when it will be delivered to my local post office.  I'm guessing I won't _actually _get it until Friday.  It's not like I don't have enough makeup to hold me over until then, so I'm not stressing it, lol.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 5, 2014)

My shipping confirmation came this evening, but I wasn't worried about it.  I just hope it arrives in time for when pick up my other packages on Friday.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> Blow  http://instagram.com/p/kDheOyxklD/  I don't know if it's just me but this looks lighter than their promos.





Gaiya said:


> Mmm I don't know if they darkened Starlight but it's still redish purple instead of the bluish purple Melt has in their promos. Still really pretty though.  http://instagram.com/p/kDULPlR0BP/ http://instagram.com/p/kDm4kpAmyJ/


  I was thinking the same thing I'm happy I didn't get by starlight because I saw absolutely no one's lips that looked like her promo pic. And now I'm seeing blow and it doesn't even look like a pretty green. Def will need the perfect lip liner to fill your whole lip in or top with a pigment in the color to darken it. Also, when I seen bane it has a sheen to it. I didn't expect that. Makes me even more happier to wait for the black lime crime Velvetine IMO. We shall see. Mines are arriving tomorrow.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I was thinking the same thing I'm happy I didn't get by starlight because I saw absolutely no one's lips that looked like her promo pic. And now I'm seeing blow and it doesn't even look like a pretty green. Def will need the perfect lip liner to fill your whole lip in or top with a pigment in the color to darken it. Also, when I seen bane it has a sheen to it. I didn't expect that. Makes me even more happier to wait for the black lime crime Velvetine IMO. We shall see. Mines are arriving tomorrow.


I almost got By Starlight but I talked myself out of it. Was thinking I just didn't need another purple right now. Glad I didn't get it because when I searched pics of people wearing it I realized if wasn't a must have.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 6, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I almost got By Starlight but I talked myself out of it. Was thinking I just didn't need another purple right now. Glad I didn't get it because when I searched pics of people wearing it I realized if wasn't a must have.


  Exactly. Imma need my lips to look like her promo pics, since the purtttttyness is what sold me. I'm going to order six6six, darling, and summer when she restocks that next time. But I'm really hope that his lipsticks aren't hype. Because I've only seen a handful pull off each of the color selections


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 6, 2014)

Today is the day!! My order will soon be in my hands if all goes well!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2014)

Are there any free shipping codes?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Those that have ordered before or got their orders from this restock...did you have to sign for your package? I might not be at home when it's delivered so I'm just curious


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 6, 2014)

Nope my mail man just dropped it at the door


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 6, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Those that have ordered before or got their orders from this restock...did you have to sign for your package? I might not be at home when it's delivered so I'm just curious


  I was just coming on here to ask the same question!  I can't remember what happened the last time I ordered from them.  I _could _stay home until the mail carrier comes today, but I don't want to wait _too _long to get to MAC, even though all I want from FoF is pigment and those usually don't sell out right away.  I feel like that would be taking too big of a chance though, and I _reallllllly _want my pigment!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

WOOT! My lippies are out for delivery along with some mystery Sephora package! 

  (I say mystery package, because I have no idea what it could be and have been really confused since I got an email from UPS saying I had a Sephora package being delivered today even though I haven't ordered anything from them since October)


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2014)

I hate paying for shipping, but I'm just glad the shades I want are still in stock.

  I just placed an order for:

  1x Blow
1x DGAF
1x By Starlight
2x Shady Lady
2x Stupid Love

  I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 6, 2014)

Ordered Blow. Got my shipping confirmation supposed to be here the 7th!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I hate paying for shipping, but I'm just glad the shades I want are still in stock.
> 
> I just placed an order for:
> 
> ...


I wish they'd at least have free shipping after a certain amount spent.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2014)

Waiting for a restock... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Belladonna 2
  Bang! Bang!
  Summer!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd at least have free shipping after a certain amount spent.


  I know, right?  I'm even okay with free shipping over $100 (which IIRC they had a little while ago).  It's all good.  I ordered 7 lipsticks, so I just look it as $20 per lipstick.  Free shipping is always nice though.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 6, 2014)

I CP'd two lippies for a friend and they were delivered today. Crazy fast compared to last time.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 6, 2014)

I knew mine would come a day early. However, thanks to the snow plows and the 10" of snow that came yesterday, our mailbox is blocked, so mail can't be delivered. So it looks like I'll have to wait til tomorrow anyway.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Delivered! Now to sit here in my office getting antsier by the minute until I can go home. lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine were delivered today but I'm not home to check them out  I'm just cranky because I haven't slept in 24+ hours and I don't know when I will finally get a chance to. Yet sadly, I'm more irritated that I can't play with my lippies yet lol.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Delivered! Now to sit here in my office getting antsier by the minute until I can go home. lol


  Swatches as soon as you get home!  :whip: :haha:


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 6, 2014)

Ahh lippies came today too despite the ice and power being out for so many here. They sent a mini mirror and sticker with the order! They are too sweet!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Delivered! Now to sit here in my office getting antsier by the minute until I can go home. lol


  same here! damn it!!!! When I get home, it will be sundown already and I'll have to wait until
  tomorrow to try my lippie!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Swatches as soon as you get home!


Yes ma'am!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> same here! damn it!!!! When I get home, it will be sundown already and I'll have to wait until
> tomorrow to try my lippie!


It'll be pretty dark by the time I get home too, I usually have about 15 minutes or so of light left. I'm still going to try them on as soon as I hit the house though. lol


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 6, 2014)

Blow and DGAF are out for deeeelivery!! Yay!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 6, 2014)

Came home to Blow and Bane!!  Of course I had to try them on immediately!  They're definitely super matte.  It's not the kind of lipstick you can haphazardly apply and just rub your lips together to spread the color around.  Like with DGAF, the innermost part of my lips requires a little extra care to make sure the color goes there and stays there (don't want that awkward line of flesh color between the top and bottom lip, kwim?), but the opacity is wonderful.  And even though they're very matte, they look almost velvety on the lips.  I would _definitely _use a lip liner with these though. 

  Bane is just a true black, so not any surprises there.  Blow is a bit brighter than I expected (definitely looks brighter than Tealo, but I would have to do a side by side to be sure), but I'm okay with that!  It's still an amazingly gorgeous and unique color.  Definitely my favorite they've come out with so far!!

  Can't wait to hear everyone else's reports!!


----------



## JJJewels (Feb 6, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Came home to Blow and Bane!!  Of course I had to try them on immediately!  They're definitely super matte.  It's not the kind of lipstick you can haphazardly apply and just rub your lips together to spread the color around.  Like with DGAF, the innermost part of my lips requires a little extra care to make sure the color goes there and stays there (don't want that awkward line of flesh color between the top and bottom lip, kwim?), but the opacity is wonderful.  And even though they're very matte, they look almost velvety on the lips.  I would _definitely _use a lip liner with these though.
> 
> Bane is just a true black, so not any surprises there.  Blow is a bit brighter than I expected (definitely looks brighter than Tealo, but I would have to do a side by side to be sure), but I'm okay with that!  It's still an amazingly gorgeous and unique color.  Definitely my favorite they've come out with so far!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear everyone else's reports!!


  Can I see what they look like on you? ??? I am on the fence...


----------



## luvprettythings (Feb 6, 2014)

Please take pics of the lippies when you receive them guys! ️..still waiting for mine to dispatch!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 6, 2014)

Blow isn't part of my low buy >____> I don't feel bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

Omfg space cake is amazing! Just got my three lippies, well two dgaf is for my sister. Blow is so pretty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not as dark as I hoped. But I feel like ive got emerald city on my lips lol


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 6, 2014)

I ordered 6six6, DGAF and Bane.

  6six6. It's dark red... almost too dark. Strange, since I kept hearing how light they are compared to the promo colors. I wonder if they tweaked the colors? Or maybe my lips are randomly dark. 

  DGAF and Bane had about the same feel. They were both very stiff when I started applying but got a bit more creamy once I used up the outermost layer of the lippie. I feel like DGAF applies slightly patchy on me. The blue's not really flattering on me either. I'm not in love with it. I liked how it looked with lighter red lipstick on top though so I'm planning to keep it still. 

  On that note, I love Bane. It's very matte. I thought I saw a sheen at first but definitely dries matte. The lipstick feels comfortable. The only complaint I have is that since the lipstick is so pigmented, it's a pain to apply since if you're slightly off your lip line, it's a hassle to remove it. Applying lipstick out of the tube isn't the most precise application so yeah. I'm afraid using a lip brush will kill the pigmentation though.  I'm not quite sure what would be the best way to apply it.

  I went with Bane instead of Lime Crime velveteen because velveteens are liquids. Bacteria has an easier time growing where there is moisture and I was sure I wasn't going to go through the tube in a couple of months. 

  I kind of want to try out Blow. Hmm....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  AHHHHHH!!!!!!!! *love*   Damn I hope it looks this gorg on my lips! Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 6, 2014)

So awkward wearing just lipstick and no makeup... and bathroom background. ahaha


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> It's not as dark as I hoped. But I feel like ive got emerald city on my lips lol


  You look great! I see what you mean about it being lighter than the promo though.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yessssss love it !!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> It's not as dark as I hoped. But I feel like ive got emerald city on my lips lol


  I really like it. I was hoping It wouldn't look like my green lime crime lippy and it doesn't! Maybe a dark liner could help though.


----------



## JenJay (Feb 6, 2014)

Totally unrelated, and will not be repeated, but for those who care, please review. We need the support. If "flagged", I understand and apologize.   http://www.phillymag.com/news/2014/02/05/white-house-petition-stop-george-zimmerman-dmx-celebrity-boxing-match/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> You look great! I see what you mean about it being lighter than the promo though.
> Thank you! It applies smooth but it is lighter.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *bajandoc86*
> ...


  Thanks sweetie!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Got my lippies today and I really like them, the only thing I don't like is the horrible smell. Blow is super creamy and smooth but way lighter than it appears in the promo and DGAF is creamy but not as much as Blow. I also noticed that Blow had a bit of a sheen to it. All and all though I really like them and can see myself wearing Blow quite a bit.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It looks so good on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got my lippies today and I really like them, the only thing I don't like is the horrible smell. Blow is super creamy and smooth but way lighter than it appears in the promo and DGAF is creamy but not as much as Blow. I also noticed that Blow had a bit of a sheen to it. All and all though I really like them and can see myself wearing Blow quite a bit.


  Girl I think the same thing, people say they smell like vanilla cupcakes. I think they smell like the vinyl from a baby doll. Which I don't mind but didn't expect lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Please don't mind the no makeup!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> It looks so good on you!


  Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind the no makeup!


  Love them both on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow and Gaiya, y'all look great!


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind the no makeup!


  I love these on you


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl I think the same thing, people say they smell like vanilla cupcakes. I think they smell like the vinyl from a baby doll. Which I don't mind but didn't expect lol


  The first round smelled like cuppycakes, but the smell didn't last long. The second round didn't smell like cuppycakes. I'm putting up with the smell because of the amazing colours and matte texture.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl I think the same thing, people say they smell like vanilla cupcakes. I think they smell like the vinyl from a baby doll. Which I don't mind but didn't expect lol


I found it a really bizarre smell, don't quite know how to describe it. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I love these on you


Thank you!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I found it a really bizarre smell, don't quite know how to describe it. Lol


  It reminds me of bug spray/Off! But sugary cake at the same time. If that makes sense.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The first round smelled like cuppycakes, but the smell didn't last long. The second round didn't smell like cuppycakes. I'm putting up with the smell because of the amazing colours and matte texture.


I love the matte texture of these lippies!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> It reminds me of bug spray/Off! But sugary cake at the same time. If that makes sense.


Funnily enough, that made perfect sense to me!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the matte texture of these lippies!


Me too, it seems to be a really good formula.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love them both on you!


Thank you!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to crack mine open yet...went home long enough to grab the package out of the mailbox, take a quick pic of the boxes, and hop in the shower before having to head back out but I brought them with me just in case I get some time to play. Ya'll have me curious about the smell though


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2014)

I mixed Blow and DGAF together and am digging the outcome!


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just received mines and can't wait to try on. I'll post a pic Saturday. I just wish I would have ordered 3 more of the other colors I wanted its otay. So far I like the look. And I do smell a weird smell. Blow will def need a liner I still need mines to look like those promo pics lol


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 6, 2014)

I expected Blow to be darker.  The promo pic certainly makes it seem that way.  So that's a bit misleading, but nothing a liner wouldn't fix...  just finding the right one might prove to be a challenge. 

  Overall, they look really good, thanks for the pics lovelies.  My Blow arrives tomorrow.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 6, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> I expected Blow to be darker.  The promo pic certainly makes it seem that way.  So that's a bit misleading, but nothing a liner wouldn't fix...  just finding the right one might prove to be a challenge.   Overall, they look really good, thanks for the pics lovelies.  My Blow arrives tomorrow.


  I most def agree. I wish I had serpentina from lime crime now. I think that might actually be prettier


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 6, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I most def agree. I wish I had serpentina from lime crime now. I think that might actually be prettier


Oh I had to look that one up, that's gorgeous!  THAT is what Blow is supposed to look like!

  My lips are a bit pigmented, so maybe (for once!) that will work to my advantage with this one.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Emerald city indeed! That color was made for you! It's fly on you Dolly!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind the no makeup!


  I see you had enuff lighting for your pics lol. Thank you for posting because they look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a question for you ladies that have 6six6, is it worth the price? and true to the picture on the website? or is it easily dupable?


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, I already got shipping notification. Impressive!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Please don't mind the no makeup!


  Love!!  DGAF is just perfect on you lady! I think I'm gonna need a darker liner for Blow though.  Love a fresh face and bold lipstick  ️


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ignore the no makeup lol. Me in BLOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 emerald city is the perfect description for Blow!! Lmao pretty still. How do you like Space cake?? I passed on it this time


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 6, 2014)

Is It normal for my dgaf to only look like a true blue in bright lights or with flash ? In person and natural lighting it looks really dark kind of like a purple ??  Dose anyone else notice this?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> emerald city is the perfect description for Blow!! Lmao pretty still. How do you like Space cake?? I passed on it this time


spacecake is flippin gorgeous! Will post a picture in a bit.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 6, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Is It normal for my dgaf to only look like a true blue in bright lights or with flash ? In person and natural lighting it looks really dark kind of like a purple ??  Dose anyone else notice this?


 I got DGAF the first time around and it is a little dark blue on me...not sure if it's my pigmented lips but umm yea!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 6, 2014)

No idea why its sideways but this is DGAF


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 6, 2014)

Caved and bought Bane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait for it to be in my hands.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Had a chance to check out the smell of these real quick. They smell like crayons with a hint of sweetness...like if you walk in to a kitchen a couple of hours after a cake was baked lol. It's odd but not sure if it will bug me while wearing it. Maybe it's one of those smells that doesn't linger?


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks macgirl006 yeah I was just wondering cuz it looks like a royal blue in pictures so maybe everyone used flash ? Lol


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl I think the same thing, people say they smell like vanilla cupcakes. I think they smell like the vinyl from a baby doll. Which I don't mind but didn't expect lol


Blow and DGAF are out for deeeelivery!! Yay!  The smell reminds me of a doll I had when I was little, Cherry Merry Muffin or something. She was scented! Lol, but I found the smell faded quickly. I looooove Blow, it's amazing. DGAF is actually very dark on me, like nearly black, but I like it.  I have a request for you ladies. When you wear these lipsticks out in public, can you post where you wore them? Like... I want to wear them out, but I don't go anywhere I feel I can wear these to. But I want tooooo!


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Feb 6, 2014)

Everyone looks awesome! Can't wait until i can touch mine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Blow and DGAF are out for deeeelivery!! Yay!  The smell reminds me of a doll I had when I was little, Cherry Merry Muffin or something. She was scented! Lol, but I found the smell faded quickly. I looooove Blow, it's amazing. DGAF is actually very dark on me, like nearly black, but I like it.  I have a request for you ladies. When you wear these lipsticks out in public, can you post where you wore them? Like... I want to wear them out, but I don't go anywhere I feel I can wear these to. But I want tooooo!


I bought DGAF for my sister and she went to the market in it. I went to the bank and my nieces school with Blow lol


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bought DGAF for my sister and she went to the market in it. I went to the bank and my nieces school with Blow lol


  Ok I can do it! I will go grocery shopping with green lips LOL. I think it's where I live, but even when I wear like a bright neon pink or orange I get weird looks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Ok I can do it! I will go grocery shopping with green lips LOL. I think it's where I live, but even when I wear like a bright neon pink or orange I get weird looks


Same like where I live. So many looks me and my sister get but I know we look fly lol


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly Snow and Gaiya, y'all look great!


  Thanks NaomiH  You look amazing as well.




  So how does everyone apply these lipsticks? I thought applying straight from the tube was the way to go but I'm having a hard time with precision.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 6, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Ok I can do it! I will go grocery shopping with green lips LOL. I think it's where I live, but even when I wear like a bright neon pink or orange I get weird looks


  So you get weird looks. You don't know any of those people.    





Gaiya said:


> Thanks NaomiH  You look amazing as well.   So how does everyone apply these lipsticks? I thought applying straight from the tube was the way to go but I'm having a hard time with precision.


  I apply every lipstick straight from the tube, and these are no different.


----------



## MACina (Feb 6, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> So awkward wearing just lipstick and no makeup... and bathroom background. ahaha
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


 
  Wow....you all look gorgeous wearing your lippies


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 6, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Thanks macgirl006 yeah I was just wondering cuz it looks like a royal blue in pictures so maybe everyone used flash ? Lol


  I didn't use a flash. I think it is a true navy blue but I could be wrong.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Girl I think the same thing, people say they smell like vanilla cupcakes. I think they smell like the vinyl from a baby doll. Which I don't mind but didn't expect lol
> ...


 I'd told my friend that I'd ordered Blow and DGAF (I'd shown her the lippies long ago and she, too, is a fan of edgy lip colors) and asked her which one she'd want me to wear for our dinner/drinks on Sunday and she chose Blow, so I'll be rocking it that night, stares be damned.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I'm going to try and get some better pics this weekend when I can go out during the day and get some natural light still, I had to use my flash.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bought DGAF for my sister and she went to the market in it. I went to the bank and my nieces school with Blow lol


 Lollll I love it!!! What better places to go? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> I have a request for you ladies. When you wear these lipsticks out in public, can you post where you wore them? Like... I want to wear them out, but I don't go anywhere I feel I can wear these to. But I want tooooo!


Mine was very dark as well, but I had no natural lighting and had to use flash for my pics.  I plan on wearing mine whenever I have the urge to wear a "crazy colour" and when that happens it's pretty much anywhere I happen to be going to. Watch out librarians, cashiers etc because Naomi is going to be rolling in her green lips!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm really wanting Spacecake and am eying By Starlight but I think that's only because it's purple. Is BS really as light as everyone says it is?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 7, 2014)

OUT FOR DELIVERY! My mail usually comes at 5 but because of the weather its been being delivered after 12!!!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 7, 2014)

Guys i really tried to capture the truness of this color. I dabbed it on early this morning before work. (Don't worry I didn't wear it to work ) Hope this helps some of you


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 7, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Guys i really tried to capture the truness of this color. I dabbed it on early this morning before work. (Don't worry I didn't wear it to work ) Hope this helps some of you


  Looks good on you !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Guys i really tried to capture the truness of this color. I dabbed it on early this morning before work. (Don't worry I didn't wear it to work ) Hope this helps some of you


[you are rocking it! I love it! This is a universal green!


----------



## TaiB (Feb 7, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Hope this helps some of you


  gorgeous!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 7, 2014)

Blow.




  I have a little staining going on but its  just a small blotch on my top lip. 
  I did put some castor oil on my lips before applying though. This caused the color to separate some. I learned something there.
  The texture is soft also but slightly patchy on me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm really wanting Spacecake and am eying By Starlight but I think that's only because it's purple. Is BS really as light as everyone says it is?


  It's not as dark as it is on Melt's site, unfortunately. However, if you layer it you can get it pretty deep. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 7, 2014)

My Bane has Shipped!
























  Clearly, there isn't enough smileys to show my excitement!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Hope this helps some of you


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 7, 2014)

My crackhead mailman left my package in my mailbox late last night. I like Blow a lot. It's a true, deep green on me and somehow it makes me a lot less insecure than Space Cake and DGAF. Bane is the best, though! A true matte black. Being matte just makes it more badass and sophisticated than the black by Mac. I knew I didn't need that damn thing b/c Melt would get it right, but I wanted to be able to compare. Bane is amazing. I'll wear that outside without hesitation.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> My crackhead mailman left my package in my mailbox late last night. I like Blow a lot. It's a true, deep green on me and somehow it makes me a lot less insecure than Space Cake and DGAF. Bane is the best, though! A true matte black. Being matte just makes it more badass and sophisticated than the black by Mac. I knew I didn't need that damn thing b/c Melt would get it right, but I wanted to be able to compare. Bane is amazing. I'll wear that outside without hesitation.


I loved Blow when I put it on, kept smiling a goofy freaking smile I liked it so much. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2014)

Space Cake is amazing! So I had to do this quick look lol still no proper make up but here I am!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Space Cake is amazing! So I had to do this quick look lol still no proper make up but here I am!


 U r pulling off this look girly!


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 7, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I have a question for you ladies that have 6six6, is it worth the price? and true to the picture on the website? or is it easily dupable?


  There were a lot of people saying how 6six6 isn't as dark as the promo photos. I got it when Melt launched Blow/Bane on Monday and 6six6 looks dark enough on my lips. I don't know if they tweaked the color after people complained about the color not being dark enough.

  http://instagram.com/p/kIku_HmbLd/ <- not me but it looked about the same color on me too.

  The lipstick glides well (creamy) and my lips feel comfortable. It's  not hydrating but it didn't seem all that drying either. And oh god, the pigmentation is amazing.

  I don't own a lot of dark reds, so I don't know if it's easily dupable or not. But I've read some reviews saying it's close to MAC Diva except slightly darker. I'm pretty happy with the purchase through, and for me it was worth the price. It's a lot creamier than most of MAC's matte formulas... and I think more pigmented but maybe I just feel this way since the lipstick is more creamy.

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjxMIxarusk you can see her wearing MAC Diva and 6six6 so you can compare.

  I wasn't too sure about 6six6 but I ordered it since I was already getting Bane/DGAF (so shipping wasn't an issue) and I figured I can always return it if I absolutely hate it. 

  Hope that helps.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are the quick lip swatches I did of the lipsticks I picked up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top: Space Cake & Blow Middle: DGAF & Bane Bottom: Shady Lady & 6six6   Here are the swatches I did on my hand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With Flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Without flash


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 7, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Here are the quick lip swatches I did of the lipsticks I picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm curious, what app you use to collage your lip swatch pics!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm curious, what app you use to collage your lip swatch pics!


I used InstaFrame. I switch between that one and InstaCollage mostly but I prefer InstaFrame. I assume it's available for different phones but I use it on the iPhone.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 7, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> There were a lot of people saying how 6six6 isn't as dark as the promo photos. I got it when Melt launched Blow/Bane on Monday and 6six6 looks dark enough on my lips. I don't know if they tweaked the color after people complained about the color not being dark enough.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/kIku_HmbLd/ <- not me but it looked about the same color on me too.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for the help! I have Diva. I'm going to just bite the bullet and get 6six6.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> There were a lot of people saying how 6six6 isn't as dark as the promo photos. I got it when Melt launched Blow/Bane on Monday and 6six6 looks dark enough on my lips. I don't know if they tweaked the color after people complained about the color not being dark enough.  http://instagram.com/p/kIku_HmbLd/


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 7, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, what app you use to collage your lip swatch pics!
> ...


  Yay, I do have it!  I recognized the name, checked my phone, and I downloaded that app sometime last year.  I had been using PicJointer mostly, but now I'm going to give InstaFrame a try.  Thnaks!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 7, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Gaiya said:
> 
> 
> > There were a lot of people saying how 6six6 isn't as dark as the promo photos. I got it when Melt launched Blow/Bane on Monday and 6six6 looks dark enough on my lips. I don't know if they tweaked the color after people complained about the color not being dark enough.  http://instagram.com/p/kIku_HmbLd/


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I don't think PN is a dupe at all. In some of the pics I took, I could see why some have made comparisons, but to the naked eye, they're not even close, IMO.   Top to bottom and left to right: PN, six6six (no flash, flash)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong color....not sure. 6six6 is a nice color. But it's similar to Media (I did swatch them next to each other real quick) except for the fact that Media isn't matte like I mentioned. I just expected it to be a bit darker. Nothing that liner tweak couldn't take care of lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I don't think PN is a dupe at all. In some of the pics I took, I could see why some have made comparisons, but to the naked eye, they're not even close, IMO.


  It all depends on your skintone. On me...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  6six6, PN


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 7, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Is It normal for my dgaf to only look like a true blue in bright lights or with flash ? In person and natural lighting it looks really dark kind of like a purple ?? Dose anyone else notice this?


  I compared it to my kaoir blue and said this. Its still blue but pulls a little purple too. Its weird. I like it though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2014)

Came into some unexpected money lol Ordered Bane, Darling, six6six and by starlight. Two again are for my sister and two for me!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm really wanting Spacecake and am eying By Starlight but I think that's only because it's purple. Is BS really as light as everyone says it is?


 I honestly don't think it's that light, but I don't know how the first batch looked. On me, it's kind of like a more subdued Heroine. It's not that much of a pink or red-based purple on me, but more neutral. I'm loving it.  I still haven't tried my Blow or DGAF, but I wore Spacecake earlier and for some reason it looks a dark teal color on me. I liked it, but it kinda threw me for a loop.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 8, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Hope this helps some of you


  Looks great on you! I can't wait to receive mines today!!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 8, 2014)

I questioned whether I would really ever use a blue lipstick, but then I see photos like this one :jawdrop: , and I know I need 1 ASAP. DGAF looks similar enough to what she's wearing right ??


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 8, 2014)

[@]Lipstickwh0re [/@] omg yesss!! So I'm not crazy!!! It's weird cuz everyone's looks like a royal blue and mine looks kinda violet? It's pretty but I was just expecting a blue blue. I wonder if it was just a batch that was a lil off??


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 8, 2014)

I emailed Melt to ask if liners were used to darken the lipsticks in the promo shots and they were for some. They told me that Nightmoth was used with 6six6 and MAC Indigo eye liner was used in some of the Blow pics. So chances are if you get a lippie that appears to be significantly darker in the promo shots than what you have then a liner of some sort was used to darken the tone. This is assuming that it's not just your skin tone that is affecting the way the lippie looks on you. I suspected that a liner was used on some of the photos after looking closer at them. I noticed it a little on DGAF for example. Unlike some companies at least Melt is very upfront about it when asked (and very prompt) so I respect that.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I emailed Melt to ask if liners were used to darken the lipsticks in the promo shots and they were for some. They told me that Nightmoth was used with 6six6 and MAC Indigo eye liner was used in some of the Blow pics. So chances are if you get a lippie that appears to be significantly darker in the promo shots than what you have then a liner of some sort was used to darken the tone. This is assuming that it's not just your skin tone that is affecting the way the lippie looks on you. I suspected that a liner was used on some of the photos after looking closer at them. I noticed it a little on DGAF for example. Unlike some companies at least Melt is very upfront about it when asked (and very prompt) so I respect that.


 Thanks for this info. It's very helpful. I still didn't get my package. I should arrive today. It got delayed for 2 days due to the weather conditions here in the Midwest.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I emailed Melt to ask if liners were used to darken the lipsticks in the promo shots and they were for some. They told me that Nightmoth was used with 6six6 and MAC Indigo eye liner was used in some of the Blow pics. So chances are if you get a lippie that appears to be significantly darker in the promo shots than what you have then a liner of some sort was used to darken the tone. This is assuming that it's not just your skin tone that is affecting the way the lippie looks on you. I suspected that a liner was used on some of the photos after looking closer at them. I noticed it a little on DGAF for example. Unlike some companies at least Melt is very upfront about it when asked (and very prompt) so I respect that.


  I knew it. Thank you for all that info. I figured we all weren't tripping


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I knew it. Thank you for all that info. I figured we all weren't tripping


I could see the liners in some of the pics but I wasn't really sure what they were using so I figured I would just ask lol. I didn't know if they would really answer me or if they would give a vague answer but they really didn't hesitate to give specifics (right down to who was wearing what liner in which pic). They will probably do the same for anyone that asked about any specific color. It's the little things that make customer service such a big deal...and I really appreciate their honesty on the issue lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> I questioned whether I would really ever use a blue lipstick, but then I see photos like this one :jawdrop: , and I know I need 1 ASAP. DGAF looks similar enough to what she's wearing right ??


yes its right on the money!


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 8, 2014)

Love ittttttt


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 8, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


>


  Good god, that is amazing. So amazing it makes me want to cry. DGAF looks dark blue-navy on me. 

  Thank you guys about the liner info. That helps clarify some stuff.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love ittttttt


  good god it looks beautiful on you..... almost looks natural.... if blue lips can be natural.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 8, 2014)

That's what it looks like on me but I was expecting that brighter  blue like the one above ur pic [@]smileyt06[/@] Did you use flash ?


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 8, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> That's what it looks like on me but I was expecting that brighter  blue like the one above ur pic [@]smileyt06[/@] Did you use flash ?











  Love ittttttt  Nope no flash but when I did use flash it looks like that pic. That is the bummer part


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Nope no flash but when I did use flash it looks like that pic. That is the bummer part


  Did  you use a liner?! SERVE! The lippy looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Yasssss hunny!  Love ittttttt





macgirl006 said:


> Guys i really tried to capture the truness of this color. I dabbed it on early this morning before work. (Don't worry I didn't wear it to work ) Hope this helps some of you


  Looks good on you !


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Did  you use a liner?! SERVE! The lippy looks gorgeous on you!


   Thank you and nope no liner luv  





BeautyByLele said:


> Looks good on you !


  Thank you!  





Gaiya said:


> good god it looks beautiful on you..... almost looks natural.... if blue lips can be natural.


  Thank you girl. I know if only if only


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 8, 2014)

In case I failed to mention it....Hautecore has nothing on Bane. Not that it's bad....Bane is just better IMO


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> In case I failed to mention it....Hautecore has nothing on Bane. Not that it's bad....Bane is just better IMO


  :werd:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  I was thinking Space Cake was some kinda bluish color. But it looks gray.


----------



## MACina (Feb 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 8, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I was thinking Space Cake was some kinda bluish color. But it looks gray.


It is grey...but sometimes it has a slight bluish tint.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Feb 9, 2014)

Bane looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I won't buy it just yet. Somehow I'd be more comfortable wearing black lips out than blue or green. XD


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 9, 2014)

This is me wearig DGAF lipstick. It looks like an amazing blue violette on my lips. This is without a flash, but tons of sunlight. I really like this shade.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 9, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Love ittttttt


 Gorgeous Smiley! I love the lippie on you. I also love your curls!!!!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 9, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]This is me wearig DGAF lipstick. It looks like an amazing blue violette on my lips. This is without a flash, but tons of sunlight. I really like this shade.[/COLOR]


  OMG you hottie! :hot:


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 9, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> OctoberViolet said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]This is me wearig DGAF lipstick. It looks like an amazing blue violette on my lips. This is without a flash, but tons of sunlight. I really like this shade.[/COLOR]
> ...


 Aww. Thank you ForeverJenn. You are making me blush.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 9, 2014)

So pissed that my lipsticks didn't arrive at my door sat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 9, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> This is me wearig DGAF lipstick. It looks like an amazing blue violette on my lips. This is without a flash, but tons of sunlight. I really like this shade.
> It looks gorgeous on you!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *smileyt06*
> ...


  I love it on you too!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 9, 2014)

Just did a test run (bare face with exception of a little Magnetic Appeal) of a look wearing Blow. Haven't worked out what I'll end up wearing to complete the look though.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just did a test run (bare face with exception of a little Magnetic Appeal) of a look wearing Blow. Haven't worked out what I'll end up wearing to complete the look though.


  Love this look!!! I want to do it so bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 9, 2014)

Yesterday I wore Space Cake out! I love it so friggin much!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wore space cake today. Lasted almost 8hrs before i took it off myself.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  You look amazing!


----------



## Amby79 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, I have so much to catch up on but here's my wonderful colors :-D I can't believeeeeeeee how wearable spacecake is. I really thought it may be too light for me....what do yall think? Oh and pardon my lighting...I have to learn to work this camera better for the white balance crap or whatever it is lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DGAF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spacecake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Shady Lady  I really love them all but holy dry lips batman!!! Shady lady and spacecake were dry as I don't know what


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 9, 2014)

DGAF and Bane were my favorites. And Spacecake is surprisingly wearable!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks doll! :kiss:   And because my friend demanded a pic of Blow, i threw it on real quick tonight.


----------



## Amby79 (Feb 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks doll! :kiss:   And because my friend demanded a pic of Blow, i threw it on real quick tonight.


  I lerveeeee it ! Lol I forgot to mention it is my perfect green for my team !!! Eagles!!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Feb 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks doll! :kiss:   And because my friend demanded a pic of Blow, i threw it on real quick tonight.


   :eyelove: holy f*ckk!! looks amazing on you! Did you use a lip liner??


----------



## MACina (Feb 9, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> This is me wearig DGAF lipstick. It looks like an amazing blue violette on my lips. This is without a flash, but tons of sunlight. I really like this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  STUNNING.....just STUNNING, ladies


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And because my friend demanded a pic of Blow, i threw it on real quick tonight.


  You look very pretty. Now I kinda want Blow again


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 9, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> :eyelove: holy f*ckk!! looks amazing on you! Did you use a lip liner??


  Thanks! I used tealo ever so slightly just around the edges to get a clean line.    





Tahlia said:


> You look very pretty. Now I kinda want Blow again


  Yes! Yes, you need it!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm out for a few and I come back to all this fabulousness!!!!! @octoberviolet @erine1881 omg ladies !!!!!!!!!! Seriously way to bring it!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it!!! Now I want to get Blow. Undecided about Bane. I have Hautecore, but haven't used it. What do you ladies think? Place an order or should I wait? Help!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 10, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6633FF]Love it!!! Now I want to get Blow. Undecided about Bane. I have Hautecore, but haven't used it. What do you ladies think? Place an order or should I wait? Help![/COLOR]


  Bane is sooo much better than Hautecore. But if you haven't worn Hautecore, then I'd wait on it.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I might get Bane with my next order. I don't own a single black lipstick.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 10, 2014)

Erin, Blow and Bane look FABULOUS on you!  WERK MAMA!!!  October!  Amby!  Butterfly! LOL!  They look lovely girls!  

  So USPS sucks and even though Blow was supposed to come on Friday I just got it.  I'm at work, so I'll try to put it on really quickly at lunch and take some pics.  

  I am NOT amused by the smell tho.  Jeez!  It initially makes you think the thing has gone bad or something  Very waxy... or something like that.  

  Anyhoo, a small thing, but noticeable.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm off this thread for 2 days and come back to straight up fabulousness! All you ladies look fantastic!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 10, 2014)

Wore Blow on Saturday to go out mattress shopping. 




  W


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 10, 2014)

Wore 6six6 today....this is how it looks on me 5 hrs later with no touchups.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 10, 2014)

bane! And all it's glory!  Quick application. I must say I love the formula it's so smooth and comfortable to wear!  The smell doesn't bother me so much, it just reminds me of red vines and dolls.   I really want to pick up some more of these lipsticks.   Any ladies have any good tips on applying lipsticks over hole/scar tissue from lip piercings? Lipsticks always tend to  patch over the areas even with lip liners.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 10, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Any ladies have any good tips on applying lipsticks over hole/scar tissue from lip piercings? Lipsticks always tend to patch over the areas even with lip liners.


You ladies look beautiful!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 10, 2014)

Threw on Space Cake real quick. Excuse the barely there makeup...appears that my skin didn't like Magnetic Appeal today  started breaking out


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You ladies look beautiful!


 Thank you....and everyone else that complimented :flower:


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 10, 2014)

I had Punk Couture on before I put this on and couldn't get it all off, so this is darker than it would normally be.  Which is fine with me actually.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You ladies look beautiful!


  Thanks Hun!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2014)

I received bane, by starlight, 6six6 and darling. I have to say Bane is the bomb black lippie way better than Hautecore!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 10, 2014)

My lipsticks arrived today! :yahoo: That was super fast!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 10, 2014)

SOOOO much love for all of these beautiful pics!!!  It's not even just the lipstick.  It's the aura of confidence all you ladies give off.  Everyone is just looking into that camera like "Yeah, you wish you could rock this color like I do.  Don't hate!"  Lol, completely love it!!

  Now if Melt would just restock Bang Bang and Summer, I think I'll have all the colors I need from them. 

  For now...


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 10, 2014)

You ladies are looking gorgeous! You got me wanting to try Bane. Once BD2, Bang Bang, and Summer get restocked, I'm placing another order for those along with Bane and 6six6. Space Cake and Darling look nice too, but I don't think I could pull those colors off.  So far, I'm loving every color I ordered. My favorites are Stupid Love and Shady Lady. Glad I got a BU of those two. I know they will get a lot of use from me. I'm also loving Blow (definitely unique in my collection), By Starlight, and DGAF. I can't wait to start wearing them outside the house.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

has anyone broke out from the lipsticks.. my room mate has one and she broke out and when i wore belladonna 2 for the first time i broke out but i wore like 4 others with no problem


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope. No breaking out here. Wore 6six6 for about 6 hrs today with no problems. Wore Space Cake this evening for about 3 hrs.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 10, 2014)

lele86 said:


> has anyone broke out from the lipsticks.. my room mate has one and she broke out and when i wore belladonna 2 for the first time i broke out but i wore like 4 others with no problem


  Nope. I've worn 2 lipsticks all day with no issues.   Are you sensitive to bismuth oxychloride? Many people are, and it is in these lipsticks.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Are you sensitive to bismuth oxychloride? Many people are, and it is in these lipsticks.


  me ether i wore shady lady alot last year stupid love and dgaf and 6six6 and bystarlight it only happened when i wore belladonna 2 and my friend has her own bystarlight and it happened to her


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

lele86 said:


> me ether i wore shady lady alot last year stupid love and dgaf and 6six6 and bystarlight it only happened when i wore belladonna 2 and my friend has her own bystarlight and it happened to her


  this the first time this happened i have like 100 mac and i wear mac all the time


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nope. I've worn 2 lipsticks all day with no issues.   Are you sensitive to bismuth oxychloride? Many people are, and it is in these lipsticks.


  Holy hell. Seriously? I'm allergic to that and I haven't had a problem in all my time wearing these lipsticks. Maybe it's just when it's on my face.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Oh no!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no!


 I know!!! I was so devastated because I absolutely love MA. I'm pretty that's what made me breakout because the only places where I did are where I applied MA  I'll wait a few days and then try again to see if I get another reaction. Funny how I've been wearing it almost everyday and no issues until yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I know!!! I was so devastated because I absolutely love MA. I'm pretty that's what made me breakout because the only places where I did are where I applied MA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it was just a one time thing, I know how much you love it. So odd that it'd decide to just start breaking you out all of a sudden.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2014)

6six6 is sold out now! Just informing everyone


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 11, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I know!!! I was so devastated because I absolutely love MA. I'm pretty that's what made me breakout because the only places where I did are where I applied MA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When things break me out, I clean my brushes and sanitize everything I can.  Try that before you give up on MA.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 11, 2014)

GoldenGirl said:


> When things break me out, I clean my brushes and sanitize everything I can.  Try that before you give up on MA.


Out of habit I always clean and sanitize my brushes and products so I can safely eliminate that being the issue. I'm actually a bit anal about it (I clean everything after every use...drives me crazy not to do it). The only time I let my stuff sit for more than a day is if I did a big job...then I'm usually too tired to deal with cleaning them right away. I'm definitely not ready to give up on MA. Just letting my skin recover for a few days so the breakout doesn't get out of hand. Then I'll use it again and see what happens.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 12, 2014)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered Bane, Blow, and DGAF..... I'm excited


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I finally bit the bullet and ordered Bane, Blow, and DGAF..... I'm excited


you wont regret it. They are amazing!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Feb 12, 2014)

Wore Spacecake today, love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Wore Spacecake today, love it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got the email that Summer, Bella Donna 2,  & Bang Bang are coming back on Friday.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just got the email that Summer, Bella Donna 2, & Bang Bang are coming back on Friday.


  Belladonna 2 will be mine!


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 12, 2014)

I would love to get Bang! Bang! However... for one lipstick... I'm not too thrilled about the shipping price... NARG! decisions decisions.... Anyone live in Austin, TX want to order with me?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 12, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> I would love to get Bang! Bang! However... for one lipstick... I'm not too thrilled about the shipping price... NARG! decisions decisions.... Anyone live in Austin, TX want to order with me?


If they ship like they did last week then you'll get it pretty fast. Suddenly that $7 doesn't seem so bad. Of course, I ordered more than one lippie so I guess it stings less that way. I'll order 3-4 on Friday most likely.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 6six6 is sold out now! Just informing everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Eh... I appreciate how fast they are but for me, I don't mind waiting a couple days.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just got the email that Summer, Bella Donna 2, & Bang Bang are coming back on Friday.


  Yup just saw that on Facebook!  Of course NOW they restock Summer and BB, so I have to pay shipping again.  Every time I've ordered from them I've gotten 2 lipsticks, so I'm basically paying $22.50 per lippie when you factor in the shipping.  Ah well...they _are _lovely.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 12, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> I wonder if they made less this time. I think 6six6 never sold out when they had it last time. So they probably figured it wasn't as popular... then BAM. Popular this time.  Eh... I appreciate how fast they are but for me, I don't mind waiting a couple days.


 Not that I love paying shipping lol. But since that's what they do I had to find the silver lining. :shrugs:


----------



## admmgz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! Long time since I've been on Specktra. Could you ladies tell me how Bang Bang compares to MAC Dangerous? Please excuse me if this has already been asked..I tried to go through the thread but I didn't see anything- maybe I missed it or they're nothing alike?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 12, 2014)

admmgz said:


> Hi everyone! Long time since I've been on Specktra. Could you ladies tell me how Bang Bang compares to MAC Dangerous? Please excuse me if this has already been asked..I tried to go through the thread but I didn't see anything- maybe I missed it or they're nothing alike?


  I posted a swatch comparison, which is in the photo gallery. They're nothing alike.


----------



## luvprettythings (Feb 13, 2014)

My lippies arrived today! Well one of my orders! Darling and stupid love are so pretty! They wernt playing when they said ultra matte tho!! Super dry! Anyway for those who are ordering internationally..fast shipping and no custom charges! Woop! Now waiting on 6six6, dgaf and by starlight..I shall be ordering bane, belladonna2 and shady lady tomo!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Wore Spacecake today, love it!


  Gorgeous! I am really going to have to break down and get Space Cake!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok so I am definitely order bang bang and summer but do I really need belladonna2 ? I have so manny reds plus it looks close to rubywoo and her sister riri ??


----------



## luvprettythings (Feb 13, 2014)

Btw my 'darling' lipstick smells burnt! Is it just me?


----------



## admmgz (Feb 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I posted a swatch comparison, which is in the photo gallery. They're nothing alike.


  Thank you! I found it  Glad to know they're not the same


----------



## LUVISLUV (Feb 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *lippieluv2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 13, 2014)

luvprettythings said:


> Btw my 'darling' lipstick smells burnt! Is it just me?


  Not just you. Mine smells just like that.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Not just you. Mine smells just like that.


I didn't get darling, but none of mine smell burnt thankfully. A few smell more like plastic...or crayons because whatever scent they use seems to have faded...and then the ones with the scent smell like a mix of crayons and cake lol. Luckily the smell doesn't translate on the lips (for me) so it's not something that drives me crazy. Not sure why their intended scent doesn't seem to last or be uniform :shrugs:


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 13, 2014)

All of my lipsticks smell the same except Darling. That's OK, though b/c I don't even wear that one. Just doesn't work for me in color or texture. I love the smell. Kinda obsessed with it. It's cake and something else I can't place. Kinda spicy or something.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2014)

luvprettythings said:


> Btw my 'darling' lipstick smells burnt! Is it just me?


  For me darling doesnt smell burnt. It actually smells like playdoh but with sugar. Also it is the only one that when I apply it the scent doesn't linger. Maybe its just my nose lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 14, 2014)

I really want the Summer! lipstick. It looks perfect. Hopefully it won't sell out quickly.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ordered again this time I got... Bane, darling, bang bang, summer, by starlight  If anybody is willing to sell their 6six6 I would love to buy it.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 14, 2014)

Just placed an order for the following:

1x By Starlight (BU)
2x Summer!
2x Bang! Bang!
2x Belladonna 2

  I wanted to get 6six6 too, but it's still out of stock.


----------



## luvprettythings (Feb 14, 2014)

Ordered belladonna2, shady lady, and bane


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 14, 2014)

Getting Bang! Bang! and Bane. Bane is going to be mine and my cousin wants an orange matte lippy.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 14, 2014)

Got Bang! Bang!, summer, and space cake. Thought about grabbing Blow and By starlight. But decided not too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2014)

Buying another dgaf and spacecake!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 14, 2014)

I have Summer and Bang Bang in my cart.  As I've mentioned in another post, I always seem to order 2 lippies each time I place a Melt order!  So far I have DGAF, By Starlight, Bane, and Blow.  Space Cake doesn't do it for me, 6six6 would probably make my lips look like a big scab even if they had it in stock, Stupid Love looks similar to MAC's CYY, I do NOT need another bright red, and Darling would probably look odd on me since pastel colors tend to do that to me.  Is Shady Lady a must?  I feel like I probably have something similar to it and therefore don't need it, but I could be persuaded otherwise with a solid argument!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 15, 2014)

About to pull the trigger on Bang Bang and DGAF. Anyone compare Bang Bang to MUFE #40 yet?


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 15, 2014)

My order has been shipped!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay! my order just shipped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have MUFE #40. When I receive my order I will compare the two.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 15, 2014)

My order shipped too. Hopefully we get it by Tuesday or wed. I think they only did a couple orders first and the rest on Tuesday


----------



## LARAELYSE (Feb 15, 2014)

Im waiting on Spacecake ,darling, & DGAF...mostly looking forward to Spacecake though!!!  should be here by Tuesday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 15, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Im waiting on Spacecake ,darling, & DGAF...mostly looking forward to Spacecake though!!!  should be here by Tuesday!


Space cake is the most amazing lippie. I had to buy me a second one. And my sister another dgaf. They shipped today!


----------



## luvprettythings (Feb 16, 2014)

Yay my order has shipped since yday!


----------



## kyoukona (Feb 17, 2014)

I just bought space cake, blow and dgaf lol after eyeing blow and space cake for days I decided to try it after seeing some inspirational pics !


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

On the verge about spacecake.... Anyone has compared it to Sebastian (occ lip tar)?


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> On the verge about spacecake.... Anyone has compared it to Sebastian (occ lip tar)?


 I don't have Sebastian but Spacecake is a blue grey, whereas Sebastian is a taupey grey


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> On the verge about spacecake.... Anyone has compared it to Sebastian (occ lip tar)?


They aren't even remotely close.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sebastian vs Space Cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Accidentally used too much Sebastian lol


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank u butterflyeyes!!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Accidentally used too much Sebastian lol


  Ack!  That pic makes me want Space Cake.  I wish 6six6 would restock already, so I can place another order.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Feb 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> On the verge about spacecake.... Anyone has compared it to Sebastian (occ lip tar)?


  Maybe spacecake is closer to occ butch lip tar? Whatever! I LOVE ALLLL THE GREYED OUT LIPPIES!    





butterflyeyes said:


> They aren't even remotely close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 17, 2014)

Got bored and started playing around with Space Cake and 6six6 plus Nightmoth (to deepen 6six6 a bit). The pic on the bottom right was with Space Cake blended in....made it a little duo-chrome(ish) in person. Surprised but kinda like it.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Feb 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Got bored and started playing around with Space Cake and 6six6 plus Nightmoth (to deepen 6six6 a bit). The pic on the bottom right was with Space Cake blended in....made it a little duo-chrome(ish) in person. Surprised but kinda like it.


  Gorgeous look!


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  oooo pertty. I love the look as well.

  I'm kinda amused though. On me, 6six6 is almost too dark... to a point I have to put a brighter red lipstick on top to bring out the dark red.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 17, 2014)

LC Balthazar said:


> Gorgeous look!


  Thank you   





Gaiya said:


> oooo pertty. I love the look as well.  I'm kinda amused though. On me, 6six6 is almost too dark... to a point I have to put a brighter red lipstick on top to bring out the dark red.


 I don't NEED to darken 6six6 (actually like the color as is) but since Lara darkened it with Nightmoth in the promo pics for 6six6 I thought I'd try it. Didn't use a lot of Nightmoth though


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Received Summer, Bang Bang, & Belladonna 2 today...Summer smells like I imagine all of them are intended to...like delicious cupcakes with buttercream icing lol. The other 2 smell like crayons and cupcake...pretty much what all of my other Melt lippies smell like.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't wait to get home. All my lippies should be there and I want to give a special thanks to [@]Yazmin[/@] for selling me six6six. Muah


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 18, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Received Summer, Bang Bang, & Belladonna 2 today...Summer smells like I imagine all of them are intended to...like delicious cupcakes with buttercream icing lol. The other 2 smell like crayons and cupcake...pretty much what all of my other Melt lippies smell like.


  I wanna see how belladonna looks on you. Post pics. I didn't get that one, stupid love or shady lady. Maybe next time. Lol. Luckily I have the rest now.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Feb 18, 2014)

My lippies are coming today!  But im working a 24hr shift so I cant have them until tomorrow!  Waaaaaa! Lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanna see how belladonna looks on you. Post pics. I didn't get that one, stupid love or shady lady. Maybe next time. Lol. Luckily I have the rest now.


I'll post pics as soon as I get a chance. I didn't get Stupid Love although I thought about it lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 18, 2014)

My Bang Bang and Summer have shipped!!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 18, 2014)

My lipsticks came! 


@DILLIGAF 



  Bang Bang! - MUFE #40

  Bang! Bang! is More Dark orange with a tad bit red.
  MUFE looks more Neon and is more shiny.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I can't wait to get home. All my lippies should be there and I want to give a special thanks to [@]Yazmin[/@] for selling me six6six. Muah


 I'd love to see six6six on you


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 18, 2014)

My order for By Starlight (BU), 2x Summer, 2x Bang Bang, and 2x Belladonna arrived today. Loving everything I got so far! I want to try 6six6, Bane, Darling, and Space Cake next.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Feb 18, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Is It normal for my dgaf to only look like a true blue in bright lights or with flash ? In person and natural lighting it looks really dark kind of like a purple ?? Dose anyone else notice this?


  Mine doesn't look blue to me at all =[ It did look more like a purple. I'm pretty upset because I was expecting it to be blue! Especially for the price it is!!!! The advertisement makes it seem like a true blue but it looks nothing like it! I'm disappointing


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 18, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> I'd love to see six6six on you


  I will most def post a pic this week. Just gotta get my hair did lol


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 18, 2014)

Girl yessss!!! That is how I was feeling when I got mine. I emailed them and they told [@]Chantelley16[/@]  me to send it back to get a refund but I would have to pay  another $7 bucks to ship it back so I'm pretty much force to just keep it.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 18, 2014)

However everyone who's pics look true blue said they used flash and I noticed on my pics when I use the flash it does come off more bright blue


----------



## Chantelley16 (Feb 18, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> However everyone who's pics look true blue said they used flash and I noticed on my pics when I use the flash it does come off more bright blue


 I read the return policy and saw that it said that :/!so I decided to keep mine too! I asked someone on Instagram how she got the color to look like a true blue and she said to try applying with a brush and really layering the color. Like more then two swipes lol. So I'm going to try that.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 18, 2014)

So far, my Melt wish list: _By Starlight, DGAF_, and _Space Cake_.

  I have Lime Crime _Serpentina_ Metallic Lipstick and _Holly-Gram_ Carousel Gloss, and while the finishes are very different, given how often i wear them, i think i'll skip _Blow_. I have some lipsticks that aren't too different from _6six6_, so i can skip that, too. And i don't wear hot pink, bright red, or orange, so five more skips.

  However, I'm wondering how close Melt _Darling_ is to Lime Crime _Airborne Unicorn_. Anyone have them both for a swatch?


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 18, 2014)

I know they said Blow's formula is slightly creamier but when I wear it, it has a constant sheen to it! I'm lovin the color and very happy with the purchase but in other photos it looks so matte on everyone else! I just wish the shine wasn't there...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

Did quick swatches of the 3 lippies I got today (Summer, Bang Bang, & Belladonna 2). A bit disappointed with Summer. Mine is bone dry...only one out of my 9 color collection that is like that. Not sure if I just got a bad one or of that's just how it is. I'm sure I can make it work though.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2014)

While this is swatched on my hand, i used no flash. Just my iphone.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DGAF


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 18, 2014)

These lipsticks are great. Omg I never try my lipsticks on till I decide to wear them. But something told me to try them on and o my I love them. Now I think I need shady lady, stupid love and belladonna 2


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2014)

Going to a casino this weekend trying to decide on space cake, blow or bane? I love them!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Going to a casino this weekend trying to decide on space cake, blow or bane? I love them!


  Bring them all three!!!!!! U never know which mood will strike


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 19, 2014)

Got By Starlight and I really like it! I really like the formula Melt uses, the only thing I don't like is the smell.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 19, 2014)

L-R By Starlight, Punk Couture, Heroine, Strong Woman


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 19, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> I know they said Blow's formula is slightly creamier but when I wear it, it has a constant sheen to it! I'm lovin the color and very happy with the purchase but in other photos it looks so matte on everyone else! I just wish the shine wasn't there...


  Mine has a bit of sheen to it as well.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Going to a casino this weekend trying to decide on space cake, blow or bane? I love them!


  Blow would be my favorite out of the three (even though I don't have Bane or Space Cake yet).  They all look like, "I'mma take yo' money" kind of shades though, so I agree with Mosha... take 'em all!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 19, 2014)

They smell like playdoh and cake batter, but it doesn't really bother me... I kinda like it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 19, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> My lipsticks came!
> 
> 
> @DILLIGAF
> ...


  Thanks I'm going to go ahead and get Bang Bang!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Blow would be my favorite out of the three (even though I don't have Bane or Space Cake yet).  They all look like, "I'mma take yo' money" kind of shades though, so I agree with Mosha... take 'em all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I will take them all! Thanks ladies!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> While this is swatched on my hand, i used no flash. Just my iphone.   Do you see the violet in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I am definitely order bang bang and summer but do I really need belladonna2 ? I have so manny reds plus it looks close to rubywoo and her sister riri ??


----------



## mac-obsessed (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry not sure what I did lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 19, 2014)

mac-obsessed said:


> Ok so I am definitely order bang bang and summer but do I really need belladonna2 ? I have so manny reds plus it looks close to rubywoo and her sister riri ??


It's not necessarily a NEED...especially if you already have a pinky red, but the formula is nice. Compared to RiRi Woo...Belladonna 2 is more pink but it depends on your skin tone how much brighter it may look on you. Hope that helps.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 19, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Did quick swatches of the 3 lippies I got today (Summer, Bang Bang, & Belladonna 2). A bit disappointed with Summer. Mine is bone dry...only one out of my 9 color collection that is like that. Not sure if I just got a bad one or of that's just how it is. I'm sure I can make it work though.


 Summer is also extremely dry on me as opposed to the other colors. I don't think you got a bad batch.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 20, 2014)

I caved and ordered Blow & Belladonna2. Now all I need to complete my collection is Bane.


----------



## leetskywalker (Feb 20, 2014)

I wore By Starlight for the first time today, hated the application.  I'll give it another try but so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 20, 2014)

What's goin on with there site I tried ordering then put my card info I. It said error


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 20, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> I wore By Starlight for the first time today, hated the application.  I'll give it another try but so far I'm not impressed.


What was it that you hated about the application? It would probably help others that are on the fence about trying certain colors out. I didn't pick that one up although I thought about it. Like I mentioned before, the only "dud" so far out of 9 seems to be Summer because it's so dry but it's not something I can't figure out how to work with. It was just a surprise compared to all of the others that I purchased.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 20, 2014)

Got my Bang Bang and Summer today!!  Hubby instantly loved Bang Bang on me (and no, he didn't know the name of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and claims he's never seen me wear a color like it, though I swear it looks familiar.  I need to do some swatch comparisons.  Doesn't mean I don't love it though.  It practically glows on me!!  Summer is a beautiful color as well, definitely unlike anything in my stash.  I think because it's a lighter color, the dryness shows more and it comes out a bit chalky, so it will require a little extra prep for it to look flawless on my lips.  I don't mind though.  I'm beyond ready to rock any and all oranges, corals, and peaches for spring/summer!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 20, 2014)

There are resales of some melt lippies on evil bay. 25 dollars, free shipping.


----------



## leetskywalker (Feb 20, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> What was it that you hated about the application? It would probably help others that are on the fence about trying certain colors out. I didn't pick that one up although I thought about it. Like I mentioned before, the only "dud" so far out of 9 seems to be Summer because it's so dry but it's not something I can't figure out how to work with. It was just a surprise compared to all of the others that I purchased.


It wasn't smooth at all, dry, & very patchy.  My lips were prepped before I applied it, so that couldn't be an issue.  It was somewhat of a let down.  I'm getting compliments regarding the color but it shouldn't be that much of a hassle for it to look presentable.


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 20, 2014)

I went into my stash and pulled out Stupid love which I purchased from their first release. Only wore it once before. Not sure if shelf time is the issue (this is a new co.), the cold weather or my lips but patches everywhere :0 It was kinda clumpy when applying i dunno This was only my second time wearing it...it's a beautiful color so I will try to make it work!  I love this brand regardless.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2014)

I got so many compliments while wearing space cake and blow on my two day vacation. These are beautiful lipsticks.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

@dolly did u win!???!!


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 24, 2014)

I should be recieving my box today  swatches later.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @dolly did u win!???!!


 @mosha010 Yea I won $200 slot play and with that I won about $150.


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @mosha010 Yea I won $200 slot play and with that I won about $150.


  whoohoo congrats!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hehe nice!!!!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 25, 2014)

DGAF Is sold out on the Melt site.


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Gaiya (Feb 26, 2014)

So NaomiH and I live in the same town, so we ordered together and split shipping (ya I know y'all jealous)

  We met at the mall and went to sephora to check out the hourglass blushes.

  NaomiH said she never tried hourglass before.

  .... So I peer pressured her into getting an ambient powder. Mehehehehe

  In other news, I love putting a sheer red on top of DGAF. I get the most awesome blue with a tint of purple. 
  I love bang bang as well. It's a redish orange so I can see this flattering a lot of people than a full orange would.


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn I knew I should of gotten DGAF now I'm mad it's sold out restock soon


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 26, 2014)

So I saw a post on melt facebook about how different colors have different amount of product ie some lipsticks have more product than others.

  I have 6six6, bane, DGAF and bang! bang! All of them were the same height with Bane being slightly higher.

  Anyone else noticed any height difference between their lippies?


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 27, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> So I saw a post on melt facebook about how different colors have different amount of product ie some lipsticks have more product than others.
> 
> I have 6six6, bane, DGAF and bang! bang! All of them were the same height with Bane being slightly higher.
> 
> Anyone else noticed any height difference between their lippies?


  MAC lipsticks are the same way.  Sometimes there's even a height difference between two same shades.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 27, 2014)

jennifae said:


> MAC lipsticks are the same way.  Sometimes there's even a height difference between two same shades.


  :shock: Really? Never noticed that!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 27, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> So I saw a post on melt facebook about how different colors have different amount of product ie some lipsticks have more product than others.
> 
> I have 6six6, bane, DGAF and bang! bang! All of them were the same height with Bane being slightly higher.
> 
> Anyone else noticed any height difference between their lippies?


  Why does the bottom label say its the same amount of product then? All the Melt lippies I have say that and looking at them they're the same height.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Why does the bottom label say its the same amount of product then? All the Melt lippies I have say that and looking at them they're the same height.


Honestly it's probably like MAC lippies are...not less product but situated in the tube differently to appear like less. Some are further down in the tube than others appearing to look taller (MAC) so people are assuming that they have more product. They don't. Just more is visible above the tube than below. Probably the same with any of those Melts that may look shorter. Haven't seen where Melt says there is less product with some lipsticks than others nor have I noticed any difference in the 9 colors that I have :shrugs:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 27, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> So NaomiH and I live in the same town, so we ordered together and split shipping (ya I know y'all jealous)
> 
> We met at the mall and went to sephora to check out the hourglass blushes.
> 
> ...



You sure did! Such a bad influence! :haha:


----------



## Gaiya (Feb 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Honestly it's probably like MAC lippies are...not less product but situated in the tube differently to appear like less. Some are further down in the tube than others appearing to look taller (MAC) so people are assuming that they have more product. They don't. Just more is visible above the tube than below. Probably the same with any of those Melts that may look shorter. Haven't seen where Melt says there is less product with some lipsticks than others nor have I noticed any difference in the 9 colors that I have


  It's also possible it's the standard deviation. If a product says 3g, it can have anywhere between a little less than 3 to little over.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 27, 2014)

I put darling on today and ugh burned scent and taste!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I put darling on today and ugh burned scent and taste!


 Sorry to hear that Dolly. I haven't tried mine yet. On another note, u are looking so gorg in your profile pic. Va va vooooooom!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Sorry to hear that Dolly. I haven't tried mine yet. On another note, u are looking so gorg in your profile pic. Va va vooooooom!


  Thanks darling! I try to look va va vooom lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 28, 2014)

macgirl006 said:


> Sorry to hear that Dolly. I haven't tried mine yet. *On another note, u are looking so gorg in your profile pic. Va va vooooooom!*


  Agreed!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 28, 2014)

O la la. #hotavialert on dolly snow!!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I put darling on today and ugh burned scent and taste!


  That is awful! I was going to get Darling but I read somewhere (blog or Instagram) that the shade from this batch is slightly lighter that  the original. A pic was posted and the difference was noticeable. Something must have happened to the batch.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 28, 2014)

Darling is one of my favs love it


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 28, 2014)

Cutie patootie ! I got darling but haven't worn it.  Been on a vamp train for a while and it's so comfortableeeeee! Lol dark Lippies forever!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote:


smileyt06 said:


>


  Gorgeous!  I wish I could pull this color off.


----------



## MACina (Feb 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


>


 
  BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Quote:


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Darling looks amazing on you!


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Cutie patootie ! I got darling but haven't worn it.  Been on a vamp train for a while and it's so comfortableeeeee! Lol dark Lippies forever!





jennifae said:


> Quote:  :agree:     Gorgeous!  I wish I could pull this color off.





MACina said:


> BEAUTIFUL :bigheart:





Dolly Snow said:


> Darling looks amazing on you!


  Thank you Everyone!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


>


  gorgeous!!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Feb 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Darling is one of my favs love it


 You look lovely!


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 1, 2014)

I love melt lipsticks it's super pigmented ️


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if someone could swatch wet n wild 24 carrot gold, bang bang, and summer please.


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 1, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Darling is one of my favs love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

DGAF lined slightly with hidef cyan.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> DGAF lined slightly with hidef cyan.


  It is so hysterical that you posted this because I've been looking at the liner to use with it.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lmfao I know it was an improvisation and it does not look bad lol


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> DGAF lined slightly with hidef cyan.


  This is sooo pretty.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> DGAF lined slightly with hidef cyan.


  beautiful!


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 2, 2014)

Lips melt darling


----------



## luvprettythings (Mar 3, 2014)

Why didnt anyone tell me shady lady stained like that?!!! Lol..gna order spacecake! Tried to resist but im a lipstick hoarder sooo no can do!


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 3, 2014)

luvprettythings said:


> *Why didnt anyone tell me shady lady stained like that?!!!* Lol..gna order spacecake! Tried to resist but im a lipstick hoarder sooo no can do!


Haha I know right!!! I wore it for the first time on Friday, I had to reapply a few times once the colour started to rub off. The next morning my lips went back to their normal colour except for a few patches of bright pink that would nottt come off. Nasty!


----------



## luvprettythings (Mar 3, 2014)

[@]Tahlia[/@] haha! Oh gosh!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 3, 2014)

luvprettythings said:


> Why didnt anyone tell me shady lady stained like that?!!! Lol..gna order spacecake! Tried to resist but im a lipstick hoarder sooo no can do!


Shady Lady stained within a mere few minutes on me lol. Belladonna 2 does too (that one the stain wouldn't budge until the next day despite using cleansing oil, makeup wipes...a toothbrush lol).


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 3, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Shady Lady stained within a mere few minutes on me lol. Belladonna 2 does too (that one the stain wouldn't budge until the next day despite using cleansing oil, makeup wipes...a toothbrush lol).


I had the same thing happen with By Starlight, I had it on for like 5 minutes when I was going to wear it last weekend (changed my mind last minute) and it left behind a Rebel like stain.


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got my shipping confirmation for space cake and blow! I can't wait.  I've been wearing dgaf like crazy!


----------



## Bhairst (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks great on you and I absolutely love your hair!


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 5, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=808]03052014dgaf.jpg (186k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 5, 2014)

If you don't give a fudge #meltdgaf


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 5, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> If you don't give a fudge #meltdgaf


  FKen BOSS


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 5, 2014)

Luscious V said:


> Lips melt darling


 I need this! Haha your gorgg!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 5, 2014)

All of you ladies are kickin bootay in those lippies!


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 5, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> If you don't give a fudge #meltdgaf


  Woww :eyelove: I don't think I've seen anyone pull it off as good as you, especially with those lips lol


----------



## MACina (Mar 5, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> If you don't give a fudge #meltdgaf


 
  STUNNING


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 5, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Woww :eyelove: I don't think I've seen anyone pull it off as good as you, especially with those lips lol


   Lol thank you so much


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> FKen BOSS


  Thank you love... I fken love this lippie


----------



## theADAiction (Mar 5, 2014)

[quot name="MACina" url="/t/183900/melt-cosmetics/1750_50#post_2576028"]  STUNNING :jawdrop:  [/quote]   Awww thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2014)

Blow is sold out!


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 5, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> I need this! Haha your gorgg!








 Lips melt darling  Thanks girl now it's your turn u should get it


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok so I know I am SUPER late, but I just got around to swatching DGAF.


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


>


  GORGEOUS


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Woah girl really nice


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 11, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Ok so I know I am SUPER late, but I just got around to swatching DGAF.


 In LOVE!! You always look so fresh and beautiful!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 11, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


>


  It's pulling more purple on you but you look gorgeous!


----------



## macgirl006 (Mar 11, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Ok so I know I am SUPER late, but I just got around to swatching DGAF.


 Wooaaahhhh


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow love the pics ladies! I am going to order some now! Never tried them but have been super curious to!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> Wow love the pics ladies! I am going to order some now! Never tried them but have been super curious to!


melt is a great brand. Super opaque color!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 12, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Ok so I know I am SUPER late, but I just got around to swatching DGAF.


  So pretty. You always give me soooo much life


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 12, 2014)

Omg, I ended up with two of Belladonna2 & Blow because the post office never delivered my package and I assumed they sent it back to America so I contacted Melt who said they would re-send it. One lot arrived yesterday and the second arrived today. Now I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 12, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Omg, I ended up with two of Belladonna2 & Blow because the post office never delivered my package and I assumed they sent it back to America so I contacted Melt who said they would re-send it. One lot arrived yesterday and the second arrived today. Now I don't know what to do with them.








 Yeah, about that whole lent and low buy thing...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## janineios (Mar 13, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Omg, I ended up with two of Belladonna2 & Blow because the post office never delivered my package and I assumed they sent it back to America so I contacted Melt who said they would re-send it. One lot arrived yesterday and the second arrived today. Now I don't know what to do with them.


  I'll take Blow!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> If you don't give a fudge #meltdgaf


  love it!! 

Makes me want it, 
  but where am I going to wear lippies like these?   LOL


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Mar 13, 2014)

Ya'll look so gorgeous with your lipsticks.

  I wish I would've picked up Blow, and DGAF before they sold out. Now i'll just have to wait forever for a restock.
  I've been Loving Space cake though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Summer, and Bang! Bang!

  I debating picking up Belladonna 2 and By Starlight. Lawwwd knows I can never have enough Reds and Purples.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> If you don't give a fudge #meltdgaf


  You two ladies look AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> love it!!
> 
> Makes me want it,
> but where am I going to wear lippies like these?   LOL


  Anywhere you want mama lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anywhere you want mama lol


  LOL, I have to work on it.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> love it!!    Makes me want it,  but where am I going to wear lippies like these?   LOL





DILLIGAF said:


> Anywhere you want mama lol


  Exactly! Anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anywhere you want mama lol
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *erine1881*
> ...


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

Seriouslllllyyyyy! Everywhere. Who cares.  Don't give a f. The lippy told u so.


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

lol.. the lippie speaks


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 13, 2014)

DGAF is going to the Childish Gambino concert with me on my birthday. I'm excited to wear it out.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't know why, but the idea of the lippies speaking made me want to do this.  I wrote the last sentence first...that was the easiest.  The rest was a little tough to work in, but whatever, I did it on a whim, lol. 

_Has seeing the same lip colors over and over again become the Bane of your existence?  Does the sheer boredom you feel when you look at your 6six6 lipsticks that are all basically the same color make you want to ingest poisonous Belladonna?  Well Blow off your old lip stash and show you DGAF with a Bang Bang of ultra-matte, ultra-pigmented color that is just as beautiful By Starlight and it is in daylight.  Whether you’re a Shady Lady, a complete Darling, or a total Space Cake, fall in Stupid Love with Melt’s bold lip colors this Summer! _


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 13, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Don't know why, but the idea of the lippies speaking made me want to do this.  I wrote the last sentence first...that was the easiest.  The rest was a little tough to work in, but whatever, I did it on a whim, lol.
> 
> _Has seeing the same lip colors over and over again become the Bane of your existence?  Does the sheer boredom you feel when you look at your 6six6 lipsticks that are all basically the same color make you want to ingest poisonous Belladonna?  Well Blow off your old lip stash and show you DGAF with a Bang Bang of ultra-matte, ultra-pigmented color that is just as beautiful By Starlight and it is in daylight.  Whether you’re a Shady Lady, a complete Darling, or a total Space Cake, fall in Stupid Love with Melt’s bold lip colors this Summer! _


  I love this! You should really send it to the main page or twitter. Very clever.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Don't know why, but the idea of the lippies speaking made me want to do this.  I wrote the last sentence first...that was the easiest.  The rest was a little tough to work in, but whatever, I did it on a whim, lol.
> 
> _Has seeing the same lip colors over and over again become the Bane of your existence?  Does the sheer boredom you feel when you look at your 6six6 lipsticks that are all basically the same color make you want to ingest poisonous Belladonna?  Well Blow off your old lip stash and show you DGAF with a Bang Bang of ultra-matte, ultra-pigmented color that is just as beautiful By Starlight and it is in daylight.  Whether you’re a Shady Lady, a complete Darling, or a total Space Cake, fall in Stupid Love with Melt’s bold lip colors this Summer! _


  Awesome!!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Awesome!!!!


  Haha thanks ladies.  I did end up sending it to them cuz I figured why not?  These are the things that happen when I procrastinate doing the things I _really _need to do


----------



## Luscious V (Mar 20, 2014)

They needa hurry up and restock


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 24, 2014)

New colour???


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> New colour???


  I read all the comments looking for info.  Very very nicely executed if it is... Aaaaannnnddd I want it


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I read all the comments looking for info.  Very very nicely executed if it is... Aaaaannnnddd I want it


  Yeah she never confirmed it, other than a wink emoji on someone's comment asking if it was, and the hashtag of course.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  Thank you for sharing, Erin


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > I read all the comments looking for info.  Very very nicely executed if it is... Aaaaannnnddd I want it
> ...


   Yup. She would've given credit to the correct company / cosmetic / line


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

But she hashtags it melt so I'm over here so excited


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> But she hashtags it melt so I'm over here so excited


  That's what I'm sayin'!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > But she hashtags it melt so I'm over here so excited
> ...


  I know that's what u said. I'm reiterating ur excitement! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 3, 2014)

Wore my sisters 6six6, geez it's beautiful.


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 3, 2014)

I wish they'd restock Blow. Though I have no idea what you'd use as a liner for it.


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 3, 2014)

Indieprincess said:


> I wish they'd restock Blow. Though I have no idea what you'd use as a liner for it.


  I use NYX Emerald City


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 3, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I use NYX Emerald City


  Thanks, I'll have to pick that up assuming I ever get my hands on that lipstick.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 4, 2014)

Indieprincess said:


> I wish they'd restock Blow. Though I have no idea what you'd use as a liner for it.


  Just sent you a PM.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 






 That is a beautiful natural lippie. I hope it is a new shade cause momma needs more lippies.


----------



## miss_bayje (Apr 9, 2014)

i get all of my colors from here if that helps ppl who are looking for a color like dgaf. Oh and i hve the kaoir color harlem knight is a great color. #impulsecosmetics


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Apr 9, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


>


----------



## Gatton (Apr 18, 2014)

I need Blow! I wish there were more colours that I absolutely need in my life, 10 dollars shipping for just one lippy... eurgh


----------



## miss_bayje (Apr 18, 2014)

impulse cosmetics girl... they have a color agent x that's a teal green


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 21, 2014)

Gatton said:


> I need Blow! I wish there were more colours that I absolutely need in my life, 10 dollars shipping for just one lippy... eurgh


  TEN DOLLARS? SINCE WHEN?


----------



## Gatton (Apr 21, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> TEN DOLLARS? SINCE WHEN?


  7 dollars US, 10 dollars anyone outside the US, no tracking.


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 21, 2014)

Gatton said:


> 7 dollars US, 10 dollars anyone outside the US, no tracking.


International orders do come with tracking


----------



## Gatton (Apr 21, 2014)

Bu


Tahlia said:


> International orders do come with tracking


  Like they have written it down on the website, it says that only international orders get tracking when they pay 25 dollars for shipping


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 21, 2014)

Gatton said:


> Bu
> Like they have written it down on the website, it says that only international orders get tracking when they pay 25 dollars for shipping


I never paid $25 for shipping, all four times I ordered I've only paid $10 and I've always had tracking. That's odd...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 21, 2014)

I've had tracking with my 2 domestic orders also despite what the site says.


----------



## Gatton (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe they just typed it down wrong and meant tracking for both... Still a bit much for one lippie, with 2 lippies I get customs after me trying to charge me more... Meh! Might ship it to a friend in the US first


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah...I haven't ordered just one lippie from them so the fee doesn't sting as much lol. Would love if they offered free shipping with a certain purchase amount at least


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 23, 2014)

melt stupid love. I'm so happy I have the whole collection. These lippies are my fav even over MAC.  Also please excuse that person on my nose lol


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  *Recruits sister to stalk for me because I'll be at work*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 28, 2014)

I wore Space Cake today. I love this lippie so much!


----------



## MACina (Apr 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wore Space Cake today. I love this lippie so much!


  I am sure it looks stunning on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> I am sure it looks stunning on you


Next time I wear it out properly I will post a pic here. I really love it, so much so I backed it up lol


----------



## MACina (Apr 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Next time I wear it out properly I will post a pic here.* I really love it, so much so I backed it up lol


  Oh, yes! That would be great


----------



## Bhairst (May 4, 2014)

I just made my first Melt Cosmetics purchase. I am SUPER excited! I got Darling and Summer  I can't wait!


----------



## ladyd12 (May 7, 2014)

L


----------



## ladyd12 (May 7, 2014)

Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


----------



## mosha010 (May 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


  Dude I really like this shade on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


  You are adorable! I love DGAF on you!


----------



## ladyd12 (May 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing DGAF lipstick♡
> ...





mosha010 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing DGAF lipstick♡
> ...


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (May 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


   YOU DID THAT. Love it!


----------



## ladyd12 (May 7, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing DGAF lipstick♡
> ...


  Thank you so much. Lipstickwh0re!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 10, 2014)

Melt summer paired with Mac chickory lip pencil


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Melt summer paired with Mac chickory lip pencil


  Gorgeous!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Melt summer paired with Mac chickory lip pencil


  Oh yeah!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 14, 2014)

Free shipping on Saturday the 17th if you buy 2 or more lipsticks. 

  Anyone know if they mentioned when they might re-stock Blow or DGAF?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

I can finally order Belladonna2 and summer lol


----------



## pinkpaint (May 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Free shipping on Saturday the 17th if you buy 2 or more lipsticks.
> 
> Anyone know if they mentioned when they might re-stock Blow or DGAF?


  Thanks for the info! And yes, that's what I need to know. The shipping is what's been keeping me from buying, so now that that's out of the way I need Blow, Bane, and maybe DGAF.


----------



## erine1881 (May 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Free shipping on Saturday the 17th if you buy 2 or more lipsticks.   Anyone know if they mentioned when they might re-stock Blow or DGAF?


  They haven't. Just their free shipping promo.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 14, 2014)

Yeah,  want Spacecake, DGAF and maybe Blow...but the latter two are out of stock. Bummer. I was thinking of getting Darling too, for some reason I was thinking it was more of a lavender, but now I am checking it out it looks more pink.


----------



## erine1881 (May 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah,  want Spacecake, DGAF and maybe Blow...but the latter two are out of stock. Bummer. I was thinking of getting Darling too, for some reason I was thinking it was more of a lavender, but now I am checking it out it looks more pink.


  I'm torn on that one too. I have all of em except for shady lady, darling, stupid love and belladonna 2. Maybe i should get em so i have the whole lot?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Melt summer paired with Mac chickory lip pencil


  Any other suggestions for Summer!? It's making me look like Tyrone Biggums and I so want it to work.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah,  want Spacecake, DGAF and maybe Blow...but the latter two are out of stock. Bummer. I was thinking of getting Darling too, for some reason I was thinking it was more of a lavender, but now I am checking it out it looks more pink.


I have darling. I thought it would be more lavender but its for sure a pink shade with lavender tones to it.


----------



## erine1881 (May 14, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Any other suggestions for Summer!? It's making me look like Tyrone Biggums and I so want it to work.


  Ablaze, lasting sensation, redd, what a blast...


----------



## smileyt06 (May 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ablaze, lasting sensation, redd, what a blast...


  Yea I was going to suggest that too!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Oh yeah!


  Thanks luv!


----------



## Tahlia (May 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm torn on that one too. I have all of em except for shady lady, darling, stupid love and belladonna 2. Maybe i should get em so i have the whole lot?


  Yes buy them!! I have the whole collection, they're so gorgeous.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Thanks for the info! And yes, that's what I need to know. The shipping is what's been keeping me from buying, so now that that's out of the way I need Blow, Bane, and maybe DGAF.


  me too!


----------



## luvprettythings (May 15, 2014)

Spacecake, bang bang, and summer for me finally! Then my collection will be complete minus blow! As i know i would never wear it! Cant wait to order  x


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 15, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Yea I was going to suggest that too!


  Thank you ladies I have two of those.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 15, 2014)

I have the whole collection too. Still haven't worn half of them but I must say they are better than MAC in my opinion


----------



## hwdsprincess (May 15, 2014)

Soooo I had been wanting summer for awhile but couldn't get myself to order because of shipping then my friend says she wants it too and well split shipping I ordered today at noon an hour later get my shipping notification I'm like damn they're awesome....couple hours later I get the buy two or more lipsticks free shipping  gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## michelle79 (May 15, 2014)

I'm so glad they're offering free shipping! That $7 for one lipstick is too much money.  Does anybody have both Shady Lady & MAC's Flat Out Fabulous? How similar are they?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 15, 2014)

michelle79 said:


> I'm so glad they're offering free shipping! That $7 for one lipstick is too much money.  Does anybody have both Shady Lady & MAC's Flat Out Fabulous? How similar are they?


Flat Out Fabulous on the left. Shady Lady on the right.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  They are similar but FOB is more matte and looks a little deeper.


----------



## NaomiH (May 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They are similar but FOB is more matte and looks a little deeper.


----------



## NaomiH (May 15, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


----------



## michelle79 (May 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They are similar but FOB is more matte and looks a little deeper.


  Thank you so much for swatching these for me. They look identical on my screen.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 15, 2014)

michelle79 said:


> Thank you so much for swatching these for me. They look identical on my screen.


Honestly they almost are. The finish is the difference and the fact that FOB is more matte makes it look slightly darker in person. Not by enough to make a difference though. I'll say that SL applies more smoothly but again, it's a texture thing. Not that FOB is difficult..just that SL has a little more slip.


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Honestly they almost are. The finish is the difference and the fact that FOB is more matte makes it look slightly darker in person. Not by enough to make a difference though. I'll say that SL applies more smoothly but again, it's a texture thing. Not that FOB is difficult..just that SL has a little more slip.


  I knew there was a reason i didn't have SL!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I knew there was a reason i didn't have SL!


Yeah if you already have and love FOB then there is no reason to get SL. I didn't realize until after I had already ordered SL


----------



## ladyd12 (May 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!! I try lol.


----------



## tamikajodha (May 15, 2014)

-


----------



## NaomiH (May 15, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, NaomiH!!! I try lol.


  Well it's definitely working!


----------



## janineios (May 16, 2014)

Waiting for midnight so I can use the free shipping code


----------



## Prettypackages (May 16, 2014)

whats the code again? 

  and what should I get? LOL


----------



## novocainedreams (May 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> whats the code again?
> 
> and what should I get? LOL


  Code: bestyearever


----------



## janineios (May 16, 2014)

Bestyeareverintl  For international orders    I'm getting Summer!, By Starlight and one more but I can't decide between Stupid Love and Shady Lady


----------



## luvprettythings (May 17, 2014)

Cant wait to get my goodies!!


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

I caved and ordered the last 4 colours, and they arrived today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Belladonna2, Shady Lady, Stupid Love and Darling


----------



## Tahlia (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I caved and ordered the last 4 colours, and they arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Do you love them, or do you love them?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I caved and ordered the last 4 colours, and they arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Belladonna2 is perfection.


----------



## mac-obsessed (May 21, 2014)

I'm still missing triple six  :/


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Do you love them, or do you love them?


  I think i love them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I think i love them!


Erin Id really love to see what eye makeup you pair with darling


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

Is stupid love as close as the retro mattes as it seems ?


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Erin Id really love to see what eye makeup you pair with darling


  For the bolder ones I'll keep the eyes mostly classic, with a nude lid, a warm brown in the crease (and softly on the bottom lashline for B2) and a winged liner, but then I'll mix it up a bit on the bottom lashline and throw in a pop of colour to coordinate with the lips. But with Darling, that one definitely needs a smokey eye!   





mosha010 said:


> Is stupid love as close as the retro mattes as it seems ?


  You mean Shady Lady? [@]butterflyeyes[/@] mentioned it being close to Fixed On Drama, and it's close, but not a dupe.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  FOD, Shady Lady  Stupid Love isn't like any retro matte :nope:


----------



## Ajigglin (May 21, 2014)

Will you swatch the others?


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

This is not helping.  I already have sl.  I want Stupid lof now.


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

Shady is IT. And nothin like any retro mattes.  How about belladonna2?


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Will you swatch the others?


  Already on it love!


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ajigglin said:
> 
> 
> > Will you swatch the others?
> ...


   Rare appearance of erine's tat.


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Rare appearance of erine's tat.


  You can see both full sleeves on IG!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> You can see both full sleeves on IG!


Sure can and they are awesome seriously!


----------



## mosha010 (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Rare appearance of erine's tat.
> ...


   Thanks creeperenabler


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sure can and they are awesome seriously!





mosha010 said:


> Thanks creeperenabler





mosha010 said:


> Rare appearance of erine's tat.


  You can see both full sleeves on IG!  Ahahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> For the bolder ones I'll keep the eyes mostly classic, with a nude lid, a warm brown in the crease (and softly on the bottom lashline for B2) and a winged liner, but then I'll mix it up a bit on the bottom lashline and throw in a pop of colour to coordinate with the lips. But with Darling, that one definitely needs a smokey eye! You mean Shady Lady? [@]butterflyeyes[/@] mentioned it being close to Fixed On Drama, and it's close, but not a dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For a second you had me wondering if I really said FOD was close but I realized you meant Flat Out Fab


----------



## kimibos (May 21, 2014)

is Belladona2 like Riri woo??


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> is Belladona2 like Riri woo??


  Nope! B2 is more of a fuchsia red, kinda like how MAC red is, and RRW is a blue red.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   B2, RRW  And if this helps, when i removed it,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  B2, RRW


----------



## kimibos (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> B2, RRW


  Thanks Erin. i want something like RWW. Im gonna wait for their next restock i want to try 666 and Blow. they look hot.


----------



## erine1881 (May 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Thanks Erin. i want something like RWW. Im gonna wait for their next restock i want to try 666 and Blow. they look hot.


  Ruby Woo will be your best bet for a dupe. Some people say they're exactly the same, but on me they aren't. RRW is actually darker. It all depends on you lip colour and body chemistry. But yes, Blow and 6Six6 are AMAZING!!! They all are!


----------



## Ajigglin (May 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Already on it love!


  Love them! Let me go sit down and remind myself that I'm on a low buy.


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 2, 2014)

I lalalalalove BellaDonna2


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 2, 2014)

I need to bust out my B2.  I haven't used it yet and I got it when it first came out.

  I love Shady Lady!  It can be a beast to remove and it's got some staying power.  I bought a couple of backups but I doubt I'll even get to them since it's so pigmented.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> I lalalalalove BellaDonna2


adorable


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> adorable


  Thank you!! See now I need to wear it tomorrow lol. 
  To think, I used to be scared of red


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 4, 2014)

What? Girl, red is our friend!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> I lalalalalove BellaDonna2


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 5, 2014)

Wellll. I think I am really done buying Mac lippies for now. I am not sure what more they will be coming up with that are worth stalking all night for. I just received Kelly Yum Yum and its basically Happy go lucky in a Satin finish. And I just lost the desire to get DG after trying KYY on. And the frost finish is not doing it for me. Buuuuuuttt I am still looking for awesome lippies and MELT has definitely caught my attention. DGAF and Spacecake along with Blow are on my wish list but when was the last time they restocked Blow and DGAF?? I want to get it but i'm thinking that it will be a few months before they restock....am i correct??


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Wellll. I think I am really done buying Mac lippies for now. I am not sure what more they will be coming up with that are worth stalking all night for. I just received Kelly Yum Yum and its basically Happy go lucky in a Satin finish. And I just lost the desire to get DG after trying KYY on. And the frost finish is not doing it for me. Buuuuuuttt I am still looking for awesome lippies and MELT has definitely caught my attention. DGAF and Spacecake along with Blow are on my wish list but when was the last time they restocked Blow and DGAF?? I want to get it but i'm thinking that it will be a few months before they restock....am i correct??


  It won't be that long. Especially since they've got a nude lippie coming!!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It won't be that long. Especially since they've got a nude lippie coming!!!


  !!!!YES!! I needed to hear that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank You Erin!!! I need a good lippie fix. in the mean time I'll check out Kat Von D's lippies


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't wait for that nude lippie


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I can't wait for that nude lippie


  It will be mine!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally wore Blow a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Finally wore Blow a couple weeks ago.


Love it


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it


  Thanks Dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Finally wore Blow a couple weeks ago.


So pretty! You have such a beautiful smile.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I can't wait for that nude lippie





erine1881 said:


> It will be mine!


 :werd:


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> What? Girl, red is our friend!


 Lol right?!?..yes it is now that I've been finding the right shades. I have too many ......I'm kidding lol. No such thing    Thank you 


LUVISLUV said:


> Finally wore Blow a couple weeks ago.


   Gorgeous!


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> *It will be mine!*


  YES!!!! I want that lippie too


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 7, 2014)

Is it worth it to have all of the colors? I have 5 so far. But I really want more. Maybe next restock I'll just do a huge order.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Is it worth it to have all of the colors? I have 5 so far. But I really want more. Maybe next restock I'll just do a huge order.


I want all the colors! I need to save for more lol


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want all the colors! I need to save for more lol


  LOL. I had 6 of them and I just ordered 4 more the other day! smh. It's easier to list the two I don't have. Belladonna 2 and Shady Lady. However, when they release that nude I may get Shady Lady.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 7, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Finally wore Blow a couple weeks ago.


  Ughhh I want this.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing DGAF lipstick♡


  Really want this, but I'm afraid it'll be too dry for my always dry lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

ohhhhhthehorror said:


> Really want this, but I'm afraid it'll be too dry for my always dry lips.


They aren't drying well at least one me


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 7, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Is it worth it to have all of the colors? I have 5 so far. But I really want more. Maybe next restock I'll just do a huge order.


   :nods:


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Such an enabler! Guess that confirms I need to buy all next restock.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 9, 2014)

L----->R Summer, Bang Bang, Darling (Dodgy Girl on top and Nicki 2) and Stupid Love  *So I think I found a replacement for Nicki 2 (Love the color but I' m more of a matte girl)


----------



## miss_bayje (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't like that nicki 2 it was blahhhh I want to try dodgy girl to c if it compares to my space cadet from impulse cosmetics


----------



## tamikajodha (Jun 9, 2014)

It takes so much effort to make Nicki 2 work on me .


----------



## Melrose (Jun 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how long it took to get your lipsticks? I ordered mine 3 days ago and still haven't even received a confirmation email.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it took to get your lipsticks? I ordered mine 3 days ago and still haven't even received a confirmation email.


  The last time I ordered, I got my shipping notification the morning after and my lippies about 2 or 3 days after that. I hope you get your lippies soon!


----------



## Melrose (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The last time I ordered, I got my shipping notification the morning after and my lippies about 2 or 3 days after that. I hope you get your lippies soon!


 Omg thank you for replying! I feared this thread was dead and I wouldn't hear back from anyone, lol. That's kinda strange I haven't received an email yet. Maybe I should contact them and see what's up.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Omg thank you for replying! I feared this thread was dead and I wouldn't hear back from anyone, lol. That's kinda strange I haven't received an email yet. Maybe I should contact them and see what's up.


  Most welcome! That does seem a bit odd to me just going off the times I've ordered from them, you might wanna send them an email. Did you check your spam folder? Maybe it ended up there by accident?


----------



## Melrose (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Most welcome! That does seem a bit odd to me just going off the times I've ordered from them, you might wanna send them an email. Did you check your spam folder? Maybe it ended up there by accident?


 I just checked my spam folder and it's not there. Guess I'll just have to contact the company and find out what's happening.


----------



## TerrieC (Jun 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It will be mine!


  Wait what? A nude lippie? When?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I just checked my spam folder and it's not there. Guess I'll just have to contact the company and find out what's happening.


  That stinks, hopefully they'll reply to you soon and get you your lippies ASAP.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it took to get your lipsticks? I ordered mine 3 days ago and still haven't even received a confirmation email.


  3-5 days from ordering.    





TerrieC said:


> Wait what? A nude lippie? When?


  A nude lippie.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 25, 2014)

Do we think they will ever restock DGAF?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Do we think they will ever restock DGAF?


  Yup. They're coming out with new colours and new products (i think!!!), so I'm sure they'll restock when they release the new ones.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. They're coming out with new colours and new products (i think!!!), so I'm sure they'll restock when they release the new ones.


Can't wait to see the new ones!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can't wait to see the new ones!


  Nooooooooooood!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nooooooooooood!!!!!!!


I am so excited for that one!


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Can't wait to see the new ones!*


  Me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Suuuuper excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to all you ladies that helped with my question regarding shipment time. My 2 lippies are coming today! I ( ok, my hubby) ordered by starlight and space cake. I can't wait!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks to all you ladies that helped with my question regarding shipment time. My 2 lippies are coming today! I ( ok, my hubby) ordered by starlight and space cake. I can't wait!








 glad they're on their way to you!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> martiangurll said:
> 
> 
> > Do we think they will ever restock DGAF?
> ...


 I was just coming on here to ask if they will be coming out with new lippies, like that beautiful nude(ish) one we saw previously. Tx Erin!





Edit: You know. If Melt made blushes I bet they would make the perfect lilac/lavender blush that I've been dreaming of. They seem a little more daring and brave to then some other companies.


----------



## Melrose (Jun 26, 2014)

So I got my lippies and they are definitely different and unlike anything I have which is what I wanted. By starlight looks nothing like heroine. I love heroine but I'm glad it's not a dupe on me. BS is much, much darker. I really like it but it's extremely stiff. Space cake pulls more blue than grey on me. My 3 year old son loved it and my husband thought I looked like a deranged clown, lol. Oh well, like he said, his opinion doesn't matter because he's not the one wearing it. Damn right! I've trained him well


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So I got my lippies and they are definitely different and unlike anything I have which is what I wanted. By starlight looks nothing like heroine. I love heroine but I'm glad it's not a dupe on me. BS is much, much darker. I really like it but it's extremely stiff. Space cake pulls more blue than grey on me. My 3 year old son loved it and my husband thought I looked like a deranged clown, lol. Oh well, like he said, his opinion doesn't matter because he's not the one wearing it. Damn right! I've trained him well


  BS stains like a mofo too and I agree it's incredibly dry and stiff. I have yet to get Space Cake, but it's on my list!


----------



## Melrose (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BS stains like a mofo too and I agree it's incredibly dry and stiff. I have yet to get Space Cake, but i's on my list!


 Lol, stains like a mofo- love that choice of words! I thought the Texas weather and the fact that it was sitting in my mail box would have softened it up a bit but damn that lippie is as hard as a rock!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, stains like a mofo- love that choice of words! I thought the Texas weather and the fact that it was sitting in my mail box would have softened it up a bit but damn that lippie is as hard as a rock!


  It's like the purple, non MAC version of TTT I swear. Such a pretty colour, but it's a bit of a pain in the bum.


----------



## neondust (Jun 26, 2014)

That they are. I live in TN and my husband took the key to our mailbox to work with him, and I was afraid they were gonna be melted BUT NOPE! Also I never imagined darling would be able to stain being such a pastel color...now THAT'S SOME PIGMENTED LIPSTICK. But I don't think they feel that dry. I love matte lipstick..the matter the better so I've been through plenty of them and these don't make my lips feel as dry as so many others do.


----------



## Melrose (Jun 28, 2014)

neondust said:


> That they are. I live in TN and my husband took the key to our mailbox to work with him, and I was afraid they were gonna be melted BUT NOPE! Also I never imagined darling would be able to stain being such a pastel color...now THAT'S SOME PIGMENTED LIPSTICK. But I don't think they feel that dry. I love matte lipstick..the matter the better so I've been through plenty of them and these don't make my lips feel as dry as so many others do.


 I really like the texture of space cake. That one doesn't feel too dry but by starlight is painfully dry just like talk that talk as Naomi I mentioned, but I'll make it work. How do you like darling as far as the color goes? Do you have viva glam Nikki 2? And if so, do you think they are alike?


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm lusting after Space Cake (never seen anything like it!), Bang! Bang!, and DGAF. I want Belladonna 2 but I'm afraid it would be too similar to shades I already have and I want to cut down on dupes in my collection.


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ive been checking in on their website daily to see if they will restock. I should probably stop considering they would probably send out an e-mail like in the past. I haven't tried a single one of their lipsticks but i have heard great thing about them.


----------



## karmel3326 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have Belladonna 2 and several other reds, it is like all other Melt colors, in its own league of reds.


----------



## karmel3326 (Aug 18, 2014)

I believe i saw a post on FB that all colors will be back in stock in September......


----------



## ThisIsTheEnd90 (Aug 18, 2014)

september?? ugh i want DGAF now!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 18, 2014)

ThisIsTheEnd90 said:


> september?? ugh i want DGAF now!


September is only 2 weeks away...hopefully it will go by quick. I want that Nude!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> September is only 2 weeks away...hopefully it will go by quick. I want that Nude!


  Nooooooood!!!


----------



## misfitted (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh snap... They're coming out with a NUDE? I've been away from Specktra WAY too long lol! Hey ladies!! *waves*


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Oh snap... They're coming out with a NUDE? I've been away from Specktra WAY too long lol! Hey ladies!! *waves*


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 25, 2014)

Im so impatient. Really want DGAF (I saw it when it was in stock but I hesitated), on the fence about Spacecake and theres definitely some others I want, I cant wait for the restock


----------



## theADAiction (Aug 27, 2014)

I love Space Cake! Definitely my fav lippy from Melt!!


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

karmel3326 said:


> I believe i saw a post on FB that all colors will be back in stock in September......


I really want DGAF and hopefully they will restock near payday.


----------



## leetskywalker (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing good pics of the nude--minus by starlight I've been very impressed with Melt.


----------



## neondust (Sep 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I really like the texture of space cake. That one doesn't feel too dry but by starlight is painfully dry just like talk that talk as Naomi I mentioned, but I'll make it work. How do you like darling as far as the color goes? Do you have viva glam Nikki 2? And if so, do you think they are alike?


 I don't have Nikki 2 BUT I LOVE THE COLOR! I have prob 200 LIPPIES and BUT darling is so freaking awesome it gets wore a couple times a week. It's sooooo pigmented, I love that even though it's such a pastel color I can get away with making it the focal point like I do with my bright matte lippies. I actually bought it in place of dodgy girl (after the way they handled the release of that collection online I REFUSED to go to the actual store and give MAC my money) and I'm soon glad I did because darling is awesome and I kind of think of myself as a neon matte pink lipstick connoisseur and stupid love has became my favorite!


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 2, 2014)

They just posted on IG that they're restocking soon and there's new COLOURS coming so I guess more than just a nude. The shipping isn't cheap for Canadians so I'm waitin for everything to be in stock, hopefully I catch it in time to get DGAF


----------



## cocotears (Sep 2, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> They just posted on IG that they're restocking soon and there's new COLOURS coming so I guess more than just a nude. The shipping isn't cheap for Canadians so I'm waitin for everything to be in stock, hopefully I catch it in time to get DGAF


  I'm excited! I want to get Blow and check out the new colors. I wear DGAF all the time and my mom hates it, lol!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2014)

Melt Nood


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Melt Nood


  I need it!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Melt Nood


  This will def be mines


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 7, 2014)

Melt spacecake is bomb. So happy I decided to get all her lipsticks she has. They are all bomb


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Melt spacecake is bomb. So happy I decided to get all her lipsticks she has. They are all bomb


Beautiful


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


  Thank you boo


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 7, 2014)

I do not like matte lipsticks with a passion but I love Melt Lipsticks. My favorites are darling and stupid love. The only thing is that these lipsticks sell so fast that I need to get some back ups.


----------



## katrice (Sep 8, 2014)

I saw someone wearing blue lipstick this last weekend and went over to talk to her. She said it was from a company called Melt so I of course knew immediately what color it was, I own DGAF and Space Cake so far. So fun what a convo starter. It was great to have a real life sighting of Melt.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 9, 2014)

Any tips for working with the finish on these?  I really love Blow and By Starlight which are the only ones I own at the moment, but they are very patchy going on.  I have not tried Prep and Prime.  Do they just need to warm up first?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Sep 9, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Any tips for working with the finish on these?  I really love Blow and By Starlight which are the only ones I own at the moment, but they are very patchy going on.  I have not tried Prep and Prime.  Do they just need to warm up first?


  try warming it up? that's odd because my went on so opaque and smooth it was so easy. 

  too bad i don't reach for them anymore


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Any tips for working with the finish on these?  I really love Blow and By Starlight which are the only ones I own at the moment, but they are very patchy going on.  I have not tried Prep and Prime.  Do they just need to warm up first?
> try warming it up? that's odd because my went on so opaque and smooth it was so easy.
> 
> too bad i don't reach for them anymore


  I will give that a try--Thanks.


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

I really really like the formula of these lipsticks but the smell... i can't. I have By starlight and Summer! Want soo much DGAF.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 14, 2014)

RudyB said:


> I really really like the formula of these lipsticks but the smell... i can't. I have By starlight and Summer! Want soo much DGAF.


  Oh no! How do they smell?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2014)

I need to buy a new Blow. For some reason that one has gone bad and turned to mush. I dunno what happened to it, but it's completely softened into a weird play-doh consistency. I've worn it once, but never taken it outside of the house (so it hasn't been exposed to extreme outdoor temps. It's been stored in the same drawer as all my other melt lipsticks (all my other lipsticks actually), but they're all fine, no change in consistency. It's really weird!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I need to buy a new Blow. For some reason that one has gone bad and turned to mush. I dunno what happened to it, but it's completely softened into a weird play-doh consistency. I've worn it once, but never taken it outside of the house (so it hasn't been exposed to extreme outdoor temps. It's been stored in the same drawer as all my other melt lipsticks (all my other lipsticks actually), but they're all fine, no change in consistency. It's really weird!


  Same shit happened to mine. 
  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same shit happened to mine.  I thought I was the only one.


  I reswatched all of mine last night (playing with lipsticks cuz i was bored) and they were all as matte as matte can be, but the tip of my Blow broke off and smooshed everywhere! I can't even apply it to my lips! :yuck:  it's horrid! I know they made the texture of it different than the others to keep the colour intense but still matte, so i wonder if that's why it's doing that??? But whatever it is, it's unwearable now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I reswatched all of mine last night (playing with lipsticks cuz i was bored) and they were all as matte as matte can be, but the tip of my Blow broke off and smooshed everywhere! I can't even apply it to my lips! :yuck:  it's horrid! I know they made the texture of it different than the others to keep the colour intense but still matte, so i wonder if that's why it's doing that??? But whatever it is, it's unwearable now.


This happened two weeks ago. I was going out for the day. Put blow on and it crumbled. Literally tip broke and the smear, streaky idfk what mess it left on my lips. I thought maybe it was my lips, so I swatched it and nope...nasty! I wish I knew what was causing this because it is quite odd.  The others are all fine. But blow so sad.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I reswatched all of mine last night (playing with lipsticks cuz i was bored) and they were all as matte as matte can be, but the tip of my Blow broke off and smooshed everywhere! I can't even apply it to my lips! :yuck:  it's horrid! I know they made the texture of it different than the others to keep the colour intense but still matte, so i wonder if that's why it's doing that??? But whatever it is, it's unwearable now.


 Yikes this worries me, the last time I wore Blow I thought the scent was a bit off and it seemed a lot creamier/runnier than usual it was sliding all over my lips. I'll have to look at it tomorrow and see (I'm in bed now and can't be bothered lol).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll check my Blow tomorrow too. It will suck if this is happening to everyone


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 15, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yikes this worries me, the last time I wore Blow I thought the scent was a bit off and it seemed a lot creamier/runnier than usual it was sliding all over my lips. I'll have to look at it tomorrow and see (I'm in bed now and can't be bothered lol).





butterflyeyes said:


> I'll check my Blow tomorrow too. It will suck if this is happening to everyone


  The smell is off on all of mine (a strong crayon smell  ) but it's hard to describe what Blow is doing. It's not runny. It's not slippery. It's creamy, but not in a good way, like a satin or amplified. It's kinda like clay in a pottery class, just a bit softer. If anyone has taken a ceramics class, that's the closest thing i can compare it too. It started out with a bit of slime to it, but then that went away and now it's just...clay.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The smell is off on all of mine (a strong crayon smell  ) but it's hard to describe what Blow is doing. It's not runny. It's not slippery. It's creamy, but not in a good way, like a satin or amplified. It's kinda like clay in a pottery class, just a bit softer. If anyone has taken a ceramics class, that's the closest thing i can compare it too. It started out with a bit of slime to it, but then that went away and now it's just...clay.


Just checked mine. The crayon smell is horrendously strong (actually it smells like play-doh) and it balled up a bit when I tried to swatch it. Couldn't try to put it on my lips. The smell was killing me. It's a shame because I love the color.


----------



## cocotears (Sep 15, 2014)

You ladies are making me sad with your stories of Blow. That was going to be my next purchase.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

RudyB said:


> I really really like the formula of these lipsticks but the smell... i can't. I have By starlight and Summer! Want soo much DGAF.


  The smell is awful! Every time I put one of these lippies on I get a headache from the disgusting sickly sweet smell so they've just been sitting and collecting dust.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I need to buy a new Blow. For some reason that one has gone bad and turned to mush. I dunno what happened to it, but it's completely softened into a weird play-doh consistency. I've worn it once, but never taken it outside of the house (so it hasn't been exposed to extreme outdoor temps. It's been stored in the same drawer as all my other melt lipsticks (all my other lipsticks actually), but they're all fine, no change in consistency. It's really weird!


  I had mine out the other day swatching for my niece and I noticed that my Blow seemed to of changed consistency as well and got smellier. I didn't put it on my lips though.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The others are all fine. But blow so sad.


  Totally sucks with how pricey they are that they start to become unusable after a few months. I hadn't worn my Blow for awhile due to the smell but geez I only got it in like April or May of this year!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 15, 2014)

I better check my blow too. I haven't worn it since I last reviewed it. I always use summer, darling and shady lady. I hate how they smelled like crayons and lingers for hours.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 15, 2014)

What do these normally smell like? Any comparisons to the smell of other lipsticks?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> What do these normally smell like? Any comparisons to the smell of other lipsticks?


Crayons


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mad for everyone that is experiencing problems with Blow. It was on my Wish List but has been removed. I would be way too mad if that happened less than six months after purchasing.   Has anyone contacted the company? Whatever it is the whole batch is off and they need to adjust the formula.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Crayons


 How appealing! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> How appealing! :lol:


Lol oh it gets better....Darling smells like fire with crayons lol


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh it gets better....Darling smells like fire with crayons lol


 :lol: oh man


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> oh man


  Aching to get it now huh


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aching to get it now huh :haha:


I know I'm rushing to toss it in my cart! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know I'm rushing to toss it in my cart!


  I knew you all would


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I knew you all would :haha:


Now if only Bath & Body Works would make a Flaming Crayons candle I'd be set!


----------



## RudyB (Sep 15, 2014)

:bigthumb: i couldn't find a good smell description. It's exactly right: Crayons!!  :barf:


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aching to get it now huh :haha:


 Oh yeah haha  But seriously I really want DGAF, Shady Lady, Belladonna2 and Bang Bang.. But these scent descriptions are killing me :lol:


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow I'm worried about my darling now I've honestly forgot about it since I've got dodgy girl and now I'm a tad worried


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 16, 2014)

Yikes! It's sucks that so many of you are having issues with your Melt lippies. Mine were fine the last time I looked, which was a month or so ago. I'll check them when I get home from work tonight. I hope they're still in good shape but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 16, 2014)

My darling smells like sweet crayons lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> My darling smells like sweet crayons lmao


Even better than fire and crayons :lol:


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 16, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Yikes! It's sucks that so many of you are having issues with your Melt lippies. Mine were fine the last time I looked, which was a month or so ago. I'll check them when I get home from work tonight. I hope they're still in good shape but I'm not holding my breath.


  RIP Blow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DGAF, Space Cake, 6Six6 and By Starlight are alive and kicking.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> RIP Blow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I checked my DGAF and By Starlight last night and those are fine, but Blow is no bueno.
  Blow was my favorite of the bunch too.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I checked my DGAF and By Starlight last night and those are fine, but Blow is no bueno. Blow was my favorite of the bunch too.


  Yeah every other colour is perfectly fine. It's just Blow that's turned to mush.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I checked my DGAF and By Starlight last night and those are fine, but Blow is no bueno.
> *Blow was my favorite of the bunch too*.


  Yup. Colourwise it was the most flattering of the weird ones (Blow-DGAF-Spacecake) on me. The oldest lipstick I have is a Givenchy from 1996. I'm only keeping it because it was my first ever "proper"(as in not GWP) lipstick but I'd sooner wear that than Blow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if Melt have heard about this by now.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. Colourwise it was the most flattering of the weird ones (Blow-DGAF-Spacecake) on me. The oldest lipstick I have is a Givenchy from 1996. I'm only keeping it because it was my first ever "proper"(as in not GWP) lipstick but I'd sooner wear that than Blow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was the most flattering on me too, if any of them had to go bad I wish it had been DGAF because that looked pretty dreadful on me. lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah every other colour is perfectly fine. It's just Blow that's turned to mush.


  RIP Blow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> RIP Blow


It was such a great lippie too


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was such a great lippie too


  Kinda annoyed about it to be honest, haven't even had it 6 months and I have to toss it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinda annoyed about it to be honest, haven't even had it 6 months and I have to toss it. hboy:


Same, it is so annoying.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same, it is so annoying.


  If it was some 5 dollar lippy, I wouldn't care so much but that heaux was $19! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If it was some 5 dollar lippy, I wouldn't care so much but that heaux was $19! lol


I agrre. For $19 it should have never gone bad this fast.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agrre. For $19 it should have never gone bad this fast.


  I'm mini ranting on their FB page. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm mini ranting on their FB page. lol


:lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm mini ranting on their FB page. lol


  I commented on your comment lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I commented on your comment lol


  I liked that you commented on my comment. lol
  I hope they reply with some sort of explanation.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked that you commented on my comment. lol I hope they reply with some sort of explanation.


  Yes, me too! And hopefully others that have the same experience comment as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes, me too! And hopefully others that have the same experience comment as well.


  Maybe they'll send us non funky replacements!


----------



## misfitted (Sep 16, 2014)

Are you kidding me? Ugh, now I need to dig up mine when I get home from work and check to make sure it's not rancid smh!


----------



## leetskywalker (Sep 16, 2014)

Aw man, I'll have to check all mine tomorrow.  Hopefully mine will be alright or I'll be sending them an email.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

This is what I get when I try to do a few swipes of Blow on my hand.  It's no longer smooth and creamy but  clay like in texture and it clumps up as you swipe.  The smell is also horrid and is lingering on my hand which is making me really sad.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is what I get when I try to do a few swipes of Blow on my hand.  It's no longer smooth and creamy but  clay like in texture and it clumps up as you swipe.  The smell is also horrid and is lingering on my hand which is making me really sad.  Lol


ooh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ooh:


I should picture comment it on my FB post. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should picture comment it on my FB post. Lol


You should lol


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 16, 2014)

I just checked my Blow and while the formula isn't horrible, it is smelly.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah my blow smells like crayons too...for $19 you'd think it would last a while, my other colors seem fine but Blow is just not right at all. I recently got the LA Splash limited edition lipsticks (kind of dupes for a lot of melt shades) and their green lipstick (it's called Envy) is actually really awesome, it's darker than blow but I find it more wearable, a beautiful dark green.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah my blow smells like crayons too...for $19 you'd think it would last a while, my other colors seem fine but Blow is just not right at all. I recently got the LA Splash limited edition lipsticks (kind of dupes for a lot of melt shades) and their green lipstick (it's called Envy) is actually really awesome, it's darker than blow but I find it more wearable, a beautiful dark green.


I'll have to check that out. Blow was originally the only one of the three I have that I wore and wasn't disappointed with when I got it and now it's a hot mess. I really love the colour, but I'll be dammed if I buy another one for it to crap out on me six months in.  :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

it even started breaking off as I swiped and I wasn't putting much pressure at all on it.  





Dolly Snow said:


> ooh:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll have to look up their FB page and comment too.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe they'll send us non funky replacements!


  That'd be nice, just as long as the replacements didn't funk up as well. I really do think it's because the formula is different from all the other colours.    





NaomiH said:


> This is what I get when I try to do a few swipes of Blow on my hand.  It's no longer smooth and creamy but  clay like in texture and it clumps up as you swipe.  The smell is also horrid and is lingering on my hand which is making me really sad.  Lol


  That's exactly how mine swatched before i removed the slime. That's when mine broke off cuz it became so soft. Now it still swatches really patchy, just really thick.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

Just swatched mine too! Yikes!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

I dunno if DGAF is same thing


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just swatched mine too! Yikes!


  Ewww.   





charismafulltv said:


> I dunno if DGAF is same thing


  Just swatched mine (all of em), and they're all fine. Just Blow is affected.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just swatched mine too! Yikes!





erine1881 said:


> That'd be nice, just as long as the replacements didn't funk up as well. I really do think it's because the formula is different from all the other colours.  That's exactly how mine swatched before i removed the slime. That's when mine broke off cuz it became so soft. Now it still swatches really patchy, just really thick.


Yikes!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

Did anyone contacted melt?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm even planning to wear this for Halloween


----------



## mpurek (Sep 16, 2014)

I was looking at their Facebook page and saw all of your comments and thought HEY these ladies look familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Such a shame all of you are experiencing the same issues with your Blow lipstick. I've been wanting to buy some of their lipsticks for a while now but every time I check all the colors I want are always out of stock. Hearing about your guys' lipsticks going bad so soon makes me reconsider buying any at all.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did anyone contacted melt?


  I just commented on their IG as well, and they told me to email them, which i just did. I even included pics!   





mpurek said:


> I was looking at their Facebook page and saw all of your comments and thought HEY these ladies look familiar :haha:   Such a shame all of you are experiencing the same issues with your Blow lipstick. I've been wanting to buy some of their lipsticks for a while now but every time I check all the colors I want are always out of stock. Hearing about your guys' lipsticks going bad so soon makes me reconsider buying any at all.


  It's just the one lipstick. Don't be put off by this one (tho across the board) oddity. It's clearly a formula issue with this colour alone. Tho the smell isn't pleasant, the taste doesn't match, so i can overlook the smell. I'm very sensitive to tastes and smells, but for me, the smell doesn't linger for long, so as long as i hold my breath while applying it, I'm ok.   Besides, they're restocking very soon along with additional shades (#meltnood!!!), so as long as you're on the ball, you can score the ones you want. They're so worth it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Besides, they're restocking very soon along with additional shades (#meltnood!!!), so as long as you're on the ball, you can score the ones you want. *They're so worth it!!!*


  I agree! They are worth it! 
  The formula is such a lovely matte formula, really amazing color selection.
  Spacecake is still my fave lipstick!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I dunno if DGAF is same thing


My DGAF and BS are fine, it's just poor Blow


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

mpurek said:


> I was looking at their Facebook page and saw all of your comments and thought HEY these ladies look familiar :haha:   Such a shame all of you are experiencing the same issues with your Blow lipstick. I've been wanting to buy some of their lipsticks for a while now but every time I check all the colors I want are always out of stock. Hearing about your guys' lipsticks going bad so soon makes me reconsider buying any at all.


I wouldn't suggest getting Blow due to it's issue, but I would suggest getting other shades. I think it's just the formula on this particular lipstick like Erin mentioned above. my biggest gripe about them (besides this recent discovery about Blow) has been their smell, but everything else is all good. I still plan to grab another shade or two down the line.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

I just emailed them too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just emailed them too!


  Same


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 17, 2014)

I wore Blow just two weeks ago, but skimming through this thread last night I decided to check on it. Sure enough, the smell has changed to hot crayons and it's completely unwearable. Can't even swatch it. It's like clay. A tiny lump of it comes off and it's hard and waxy. So gross and I'm unhappy for the obvious reasons, but also because I actually enjoyed wearing it. I haven't worn Bane as much and if it had to happen why couldn't it be to that one? I think I'll e-mail them, too. I hope people aren't put off by this, though because I have most of their lipsticks and they are all fine.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone received an email response from them?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Has anyone received an email response from them?


Not yet :sigh:


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 17, 2014)

Go girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't use FB so can't comment on Melt's FB page (nor I can comment on your comments, for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I think it's great that you informed Melt of BlowGate. It's probably wishful thinking to expect any reimbursement, partial or otherwise, but at least they can keep this in mind when they're developing their new shades.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Go girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope if anything that it gets them to fix the issue so others don't have to have the same happen to them. I'd also like to replace mine, but won't until they fix the issue.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope if anything that it gets them to fix the issue so* others don't have to have the same happen to them*. I'd also like to replace mine, but won't until they fix the issue.


  Exactly!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Got the notification that they replied. I just sent them my email.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Got the notification that they replied. I just sent them my email.


  I emailed them too.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They responded saying they're looking into the issue on their end and they're gonna fix it, and that they'll be in touch regarding what they'll do.


 Well that's good to hear. Their customer service is always great!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

They also replied on my email too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 17, 2014)

I was just about to post that. Same response I got.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>





charismafulltv said:


> They also replied on my email too.





shontay07108 said:


> I was just about to post that. Same response I got.


Same


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 17, 2014)

Got the same email too lol. They love me! They really love me lol :fluffy:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Got the same email too lol. They love me! They really love me lol


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

Good news that the company is looking into the problem with Blow. There must've been something wrong with that batch. Hopefully they will be as to identify the problem and rectify the situation to everyone's satisfaction (replacement or credit for a future purchase).


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Good news that the company is looking into the problem with Blow. There must've been something wrong with that batch. Hopefully they will be as to identify the problem and rectify the situation to everyone's satisfaction (replacement or credit for a future purchase).


  It's a different formula than all the other colours, so it was bound to do something different.


----------



## leetskywalker (Sep 17, 2014)

I finally swatched mine, smelled weird and felt like I was spreading dry clay on my hand. I've written them an email, let's see what the resolution will be!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 17, 2014)

I emailed them too. Hopefully they can fix the problem.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now if only Bath & Body Works would make a Flaming Crayons candle I'd be set!


  LMAO at this! I better check my Blow


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> mpurek said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame all of you are experiencing the same issues with your Blow lipstick. I've been wanting to buy some of their lipsticks for a while now but every time I check all the colors I want are always out of stock. Hearing about your guys' lipsticks going bad so soon makes me reconsider buying any at all.
> ...


  I am quite glad you posted this, because Blow and By Starlight are the only Melt lippies I have purchased (unfortunately from the CB here, so I doubt I can get a refund for Blow) but if I had based my decision to repurchase other Melt lippies by the Blow experience (okay, just reread that and yeah, its funny) then I would not EVER have repurchased Melt lipsticks, so I appreciate your comment that not ALL of them are like that.

  My experience with Blow:  First time I tried to apply it, it was almost like trying to apply a wax pencil, really HARD and came off on my lips in clumps.  (I figured this was par for the course as it is pretty matte and maybe just needed to warm up a bit).  As the day wore on, it was easier to apply and it became more like a Cremesheen, but then developed a greasiness I was not overly fond of. Also, it was very smelly--like a crayon, as many here have mentioned.  Initally it was like a really badly formulated MAC matte, say for example, Talk That Talk.  What I noticed with TTT, is that as it warms up, it is easier to apply without it becoming a patchy mess.  However, with Blow, the lipstick got creamier, however, the application did not get a whole lot better and it sheered off more, still with lots of patchiness.  I thought maybe it was the heat, it was a 90 degree day here and our A/C doesn't work well. I layered Blow over Hey Sailor (that was an interesting color BTW) to get it go on smoother and that helped immensely (a strategy that has worked with difficult, old school MAC matte formula lipsticks).  Afterwards, I posted here about my experience with Blow, asking if anyone else has application issues and was dismayed because it seemed that I had a dud and everyone else either had one that was fine, or this was just "how Melt lipsticks perform in general."  Then I wondered, why the fuck would anyone pay this much for a lipstick that performs like SHIT when they can get crappy ones at the drugstore for a LOT less.  I get wanting a unique color, but damn, I can mix up some shit with pigments and clear gloss--I am handy that way and a bit of a mad scientist, feed my Frankenstein.  Yes, it would not be matte, but it would be better than this crap.  DH actually like Blow with respect to the color--shocker, as he usually hates what he calls the "goth" look on me--which I have come to interpret as any lipstick color that isn't pink, berry/wine, red or mauve/fuschia.

  I guess I feel a little bit better knowing this was a bad batch, as I have been wishing for a restock at MELT, so I can consider to get DGAF and Spacecake.  I remain undecided though, as my experience with Blow, well, really blows.  And, I am struggling with the waxy crayon smell ( got it with By Starlight too, hoping that one doesn't do this too).  I was surprised that fewer folks here had not commented on the smell and patchiness previously TBH.  

  Long story short (too late, are your eyes glazing over yet?), I think I will probably stick with OCC lip tars and just get those in funky colors and try to mix them or enhance with  a pigment from MAC.   I prefer my lippies in tube/stick form, though.  Limecrime I just cannot get over what I consider to be bad business practice and don't want to feed into THAT.

  If I want a funky color that is a waxy mess and applies like shit, I guess I can get the Manic Panic brand or whatever its called from Sally Beauty Supply or my local Walgreen/drug store at Halloween and pay MUCH less than these MELT lippies cost.  Wet N Wild has some interesting colors, as did low end brand named lippies on ebay.  I am also going to check out the NYX matte lippies in the new funky colors.  They had good prices on those on Amazon (not affiliated, just a happy customer) with free (Prime!) shipping and good stock in all the colors--unlike the NYX website.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I am quite glad you posted this, because Blow and By Starlight are the only Melt lippies I have purchased (unfortunately from the CB here, so I doubt I can get a refund for Blow) but if I had based my decision to repurchase other Melt lippies by the Blow experience (okay, just reread that and yeah, its funny) then I would not EVER have repurchased Melt lipsticks, so I appreciate your comment that not ALL of them are like that.
> 
> My experience with Blow:  First time I tried to apply it, it was almost like trying to apply a wax pencil, really HARD and came off on my lips in clumps.  (I figured this was par for the course as it is pretty matte and maybe just needed to warm up a bit).  As the day wore on, it was easier to apply and it became more like a Cremesheen, but then developed a greasiness I was not overly fond of. Also, it was very smelly--like a crayon, as many here have mentioned.  Initally it was like a really badly formulated MAC matte, say for example, Talk That Talk.  What I noticed with TTT, is that as it warms up, it is easier to apply without it becoming a patchy mess.  However, with Blow, the lipstick got creamier, however, the application did not get a whole lot better and it sheered off more, still with lots of patchiness.  I thought maybe it was the heat, it was a 90 degree day here and our A/C doesn't work well. I layered Blow over Hey Sailor (that was an interesting color BTW) to get it go on smoother and that helped immensely (a strategy that has worked with difficult, old school MAC matte formula lipsticks).  Afterwards, I posted here about my experience with Blow, asking if anyone else has application issues and was dismayed because it seemed that I had a dud and everyone else either had one that was fine, or this was just "how Melt lipsticks perform in general."  Then I wondered, why the fuck would anyone pay this much for a lipstick that performs like SHIT when they can get crappy ones at the drugstore for a LOT less.  I get wanting a unique color, but damn, I can mix up some shit with pigments and clear gloss.  Yes, it would not be matte, but it would be better than this crap.  BF actually like Blow with respect to the color--shocker, as he usually hates what he calls the "goth" look on me--which I have come to interpret as any lipstick color that isn't pink, burgundy, red or mauve.
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry you had a bad experience with Blow from the get go. Mine always went on smoothly and By Starlight was the dry, patchy one for me. I've never liked the smell of any of the Melt lipsticks I've gotten because it's always been this real sickly sweet nightmare of a smell that I deem worse than the scent put in EL lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anywho, Blow was the best of my little bunch and the most flattering and I loved it, my formula and extra rank scent issue with it is a very recent occurrence which is why I'm ticked about it, I would of rathered it sucked from the get go than to start off great and go into Crapsville. I'm not sure if I'll repurchase it or not at the moment and am thinking of going elsewhere to find a dupe for it.


----------



## cocotears (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm just really bummed to hear about all the Blow stories. I really wanted that lippie! Hopefully, NYX will release their Wicked lipsticks soon and I can try one of their options and try to dupe it. Also, I agree with the person that said Melt lippies smell like sweet crayons. That's the exact same thing I was thinking, I love DGAF though!


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 18, 2014)

WELP! I'm going to check all my Melt lippies when I get home. Thanks to everyone who kept us informed.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2014)

I dunno how people were saying that their lippies smelled like vanilla cupcakes at first. Mine have always smelled like crayons from the get go :shrugs:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno how people were saying that their lippies smelled like vanilla cupcakes at first. Mine have always smelled like crayons from the get go :shrugs:


Yea same here. Not one smelled like vanilla cupcakes


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea same here. Not one smelled like vanilla cupcakes


 Some said macaroons, they smell like burnt crayons especially Darling! Although I received lots of compliments on it but I hope they reformulate their scent or not have any scent at all


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno how people were saying that their lippies smelled like vanilla cupcakes at first. Mine have always smelled like crayons from the get go


  I didn't get that either, I was real sad when I got mine and expected vanilla cupcake scent to end up with crayons and my BS smells like a sweet version of bug spray.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno how people were saying that their lippies smelled like vanilla cupcakes at first. Mine have always smelled like crayons from the get go :shrugs:


 Idk why they said that either.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Some said macaroons, they smell like burnt crayons especially Darling! Although I received lots of compliments on it but I hope they reformulate their scent or not have any scent at all


I agree..no scent. The current one doesn't bother me to much, after it has been on for a while..but it can be overwhelming at first.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2014)

I only have two MELT lippies. I had 2 but Summer was not for me. No matter what I did with it I looked like Tyrone Biggums. The lone survivor is By Starlight. She is still going strong. However she has never smelled like cupcakes. Like Erin said the smell doesn't effect me and I'm the one that didn't like the Bite matte lip crayons because of a slight lingering underlying smell I didn't care for. I'm glad to hear that MELT is doing something about the issues with Blow.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I only have two MELT lippies. I had 2 but Summer was not for me. No matter what I did with it I looked like Tyrone Biggums. The lone survivor is By Starlight. She is still going strong. However she has never smelled like cupcakes. Like Erin said the smell doesn't effect me and I'm the one that didn't like the Bite matte lip crayons because of a slight lingering underlying smell I didn't care for. I'm glad to hear that MELT is doing something about the issues with Blow.


  I love that weird smell of the Bite crayons! They smell like Tang and that reminds me of summer trips to the beach as a kid.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I only have two MELT lippies. I had 2 but Summer was not for me. No matter what I did with it I looked like Tyrone Biggums. The lone survivor is By Starlight. She is still going strong. However she has never smelled like cupcakes. Like Erin said the smell doesn't effect me and I'm the one that didn't like the Bite matte lip crayons because of a slight lingering underlying smell I didn't care for. I'm glad to hear that MELT is doing something about the issues with Blow.


 Have u tried doing an ombré with bang bang and summer? It may tone down the brightness / too much pastel of summer on you  Can they just make them all unscented please!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Can they just make them all unscented please!


  I meant to order Bang and accidentally got Summer instead. I'll very likely get Bang but I gave my Summer to a friend that could wear that color.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I meant to order Bang and accidentally got Summer instead. I'll very likely get Bang but I gave my Summer to a friend that could wear that color.


 Yay


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm so bummed with blow not working I'm planning to wear it for Halloween, now I'm so tempted to get limecrime serpentina. Any recs for pretty dark green lipstick?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 18, 2014)

I've only had one that smelled like cake batter...can't remember which one it is or if it even still smells that way. The rest...crayons lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love that weird smell of the Bite crayons! They smell like Tang and that reminds me of summer trips to the beach as a kid.


  I don't like the Bite smell at all! It smells like mangos or some shit like that! Very tropically  i can't do that smell/flavour whatsoever! I didn't get a chance to swatch the matte crayons, but do they smell the same as the glosses? If so, they're gonna be a pass, which is a bummer. I was gonna swing by sephora and check em out and order them during their next sale.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I don't like the Bite smell at all! It smells like mangos or some shit like that! Very tropically i can't do that smell/flavour whatsoever! I didn't get a chance to swatch the matte crayons, but do they smell the same as the glosses? If so, they're gonna be a pass, which is a bummer. I was gonna swing by sephora and check em out and order them during their next sale.


  I've only tried the matte creme crayons and they have a orange citrus type smell to them. If you ever drank Tang as a kid, they remind me of that.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've only tried the matte creme crayons and they have a orange citrus type smell to them. If you ever drank Tang as a kid, they remind me of that.


  Ok I'll have to check it out then. I love tang! I used to just eat the tang powder lol. The glosses definitely had a mango-y, nasty scent. Kinda like the tropical trident gum. There's a eos lip balm that has the same scent/flavour that i can't do. :yuck:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ok I'll have to check it out then. I love tang! I used to just eat the tang powder lol. The glosses definitely had a mango-y, nasty scent. Kinda like the tropical trident gum. There's a eos lip balm that has the same scent/flavour that i can't do. :yuck:


Thought I was the only one that are the Tang powder lol. I used to eat Kool-Aid powder mixed with sugar too. Yeah I was a weirdo lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thought I was the only one that are the Tang powder lol. I used to eat Kool-Aid powder mixed with sugar too. Yeah I was a weirdo lol


  I ate it too! I used to sneak in the pantry and scoop the Tang out with a spoon. I used to eat the Kool-Aid packets too. lol


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 18, 2014)

I tried to wear darling today .. Wow that joint was dry I got lipstick in my cheek when I tried to swatch it on my hand it went patchy cause it's so dry very odd since I swatched the lippie a few days ago when all this blow drama happened


----------



## tamikajodha (Sep 18, 2014)

My Melt lippies (Shady Lady & Stupid Love) smell delicious like vanilla


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno how people were saying that their lippies smelled like vanilla cupcakes at first. Mine have always smelled like crayons from the get go :shrugs:


  When they first came out and I bought the 4 besides belladonna, they smelt sweet like cake batter. But now the smell has diseappeared a little.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 18, 2014)

So, everything but Blow is fine. Blow is useable, but I don't know for how long. I'm going to use it as often as possible before it self-destructs. My lippies always smelled like crayons, just to varying degrees of intensity.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 19, 2014)

Boooooo my Blow is gross smelling and chunky when I swatch it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't use Blow at all anymore it's so patchy and gross and the smell is awful. Hopefully they can reformulate it.


----------



## misfitted (Sep 23, 2014)

Smh I did a lipstick inventory last night to start clearing out my stash and found my Blow, brand new in the box. Swatched it on my hand to check it and it dragged and applied crumbly AF! And smells like a hot box of Crayolas smh. And that mess was difficult to wipe off of my skin. I checked all of my other Melt shades just to be sure!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Smh I did a lipstick inventory last night to start clearing out my stash and found my Blow, brand new in the box. Swatched it on my hand to check it and it dragged and applied crumbly AF! And smells like a hot box of Crayolas smh. And that mess was difficult to wipe off of my skin. I checked all of my other Melt shades just to be sure!


  Yes! Mine took a bit of scrubbing to get off and the gross scent lingered a bit on my hand even after washing it!


----------



## misfitted (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! Mine took a bit of scrubbing to get off and the gross scent lingered a bit on my hand even after washing it!


  Ugh. I wonder if the coloring is what altered the formulation for this particular shade. Too many of us are seeming to have this problem for it to simply be a batch issue.I know that in cosmetics chemistry, sometimes using certain colorants will force you to have to add specific ingredients to keep the formulation stable.


----------



## watercoloursun (Sep 23, 2014)

*heavy sigh* just started reading posts about Blow so I checked the status of mine which was still brand new, purchased on the first day it was released...it smells like clay and swatches very clumpy. Pretty bummed as I was going to use this for halloween


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Ugh. I wonder if the coloring is what altered the formulation for this particular shade. Too many of us are seeming to have this problem for it to simply be a batch issue.I know that in cosmetics chemistry, sometimes using certain colorants will force you to have to add specific ingredients to keep the formulation stable.


  I think that's what it is. Apparently, it was formulated differently than the others due to the colour. I hope they're able to fix the issue because I really liked that lippy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone heard any response from Melt?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Has anyone heard any response from Melt?


  Not since the 17th when I got the reply saying they were looking into it on their end and would get back to me soon.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not since the 17th when I got the reply saying they were looking into it on their end and would get back to me soon.


 That's all I heard too, no follow up after that.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Has anyone heard any response from Melt?


  I posted something from Melt's website on a different thread, I'll find it and post it on here


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 23, 2014)

I just went on their website and saw this message:-  '*Blow will be returning. We will make an announcement as soon as we have an exact date!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I just went on their website and saw this message:-  '*Blow will be returning. We will make an announcement as soon as we have an exact date!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 23, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I just went on their website and saw this message:-  '*Blow will be returning. We will make an announcement as soon as we have an exact date!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm still hoping they come out with some new shades as well as a new formula.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]I'm still hoping they come out with some new shades as well as a new formula.[/COLOR]


:nods:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]I'm still hoping they come out with some new shades as well as a new formula.[/COLOR]


  I am also hoping that they restock Six6Six.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am also hoping that they restock Six6Six.


  They're resticking all the colours, as well as coming out with new ones.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're resticking all the colours, as well as coming out with new ones.


  Yeah buddy. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks Erine. It's about time.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yeah buddy. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks Erine. It's about time.


  I'm so excited for the Nood!!!


----------



## mpurek (Sep 29, 2014)

I better not miss this re-stock or I will rip my hair out!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Sep 29, 2014)

I only own shady lady and stupid love, both smell like coconuts ... definitely not cake batter or vanilla at all...or crayons for that matter hahaha


----------



## theADAiction (Oct 2, 2014)

My blow lipstick didn't apply the same as it first did when I got it. Smells like straight up crayons. When I first got it, it had a light vanilla scent to it. When I apply it, it's like clay. I dint know what to do


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> OctoberViolet said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=4B0082]I'm still hoping they come out with some new shades as well as a new formula.[/COLOR]
> ...


  That would be nice, esp. in time for Halloween...


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Y'all, anyone who had issues with Blow and wants an alternative before Halloween (not sure Melt can reformulate Blow in time for that) there is a NYX lipstick now I think called Risque that is a deep, forest green and it is so pretty in swatches.  If Blow didn't perform the way you wanted, or you could not get it, or yours is going off, then check it out.


----------



## leetskywalker (Oct 10, 2014)

I love how they're advertising new shades and restocks but not addressing issued with blow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

I want Dark Room :eyelove: Please be brown


----------



## perfectscorpio (Oct 11, 2014)

Ive been stalking their website for months, I need 6six6 in my life, lol! Plust Im excited to see what new colors will debut!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2014)

perfectscorpio said:


> Ive been stalking their website for months, I need 6six6 in my life, lol! Plust Im excited to see what new colors will debut!! ompom:


  Me too. It seems like forever for Melt and Lime Crime to restock.


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 11, 2014)

perfectscorpio said:


> Ive been stalking their website for months, I need 6six6 in my life, lol! Plust Im excited to see what new colors will debut!! ompom:


  New colors?! What?!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> New colors?! What?!


Nood and Dark Room so far


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nood and Dark Room so far


  lol nood? Hmm I wonder what color that could be lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> lol nood? Hmm I wonder what color that could be lol


  Unfortunately they are not like MAC hahahaha, so Nood is nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 clearly you know that lol


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Unfortunately they are not like MAC hahahaha, so Nood is nude :eyelove:  clearly you know that lol


  I love the name! I hope it's a nice nood though


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 11, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I love the name! I hope it's a nice nood though


  oh it is!


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> oh it is!


  Oh mannnnn can you tell me more?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 12, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Oh mannnnn can you tell me more?


  I've posted pics.


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've posted pics.


  Just saw the pics. Looks niceeee can't wait


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Dark room is a must have! They just introduced it :eyelove:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Dark room :eyelove:


----------



## misfitted (Oct 13, 2014)

Dammit I just saw this and came to post it lol. I WILL HAVE IT! Looks like it's going to be a limited shade.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Dammit I just saw this and came to post it lol. I WILL HAVE IT! Looks like it's going to be a linited shade.


  LE for November only, is what they are saying!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Dark Room is hot!!!

  Velvet Lips- This looks pretty close to the color in your old avatar. Perhaps the wait is over and we have found a purple lipstick that is simiar to the mystery purple lippe. Fingers crossed. Thanks Erine1881.


----------



## Gaiya (Oct 13, 2014)

If the color is as lovely and opaque as the photos, I am totally getting it.

  Although... I am a bit skeptical. Melt has been rather notorious for releasing inaccurate swatches, mostly because they tend to use different color liners underneath, which ends up changing how the lippies look on the lips. I've been going by youtube videos and buyer swatches... but considering Dark Room is a limited shade that probably will sell out instantaneously, I won't get the option to look at buyer swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Dammit I just saw this and came to post it lol. I WILL HAVE IT! Looks like it's going to be a limited shade.


  MANNNNN!!!!! I was tripping over myself to get on here and post about this! I need this like I need my next breath!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MANNNNN!!!!! I was tripping over myself to get on here and post about this! I need this like I need my next breath!


  You and me both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I can get it. I just have a feeling it's not going to be easy. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

If Dark Room and Nood are the only new ones, then I'll pick up 6six6 and DR :yahoo:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If Dark Room and Nood are the only new ones, then I'll pick up 6six6 and DR


  I have been waiting for 6Six6 for EVER. I hope they bring it back soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been waiting for 6Six6 for EVER. I hope they bring it back soon.


They will, with all the others and the new ones


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks vanderkamp I'm so getting that purple lipstick it looks stunning


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MANNNNN!!!!! I was tripping over myself to get on here and post about this! I need this like I need my next breath!


  YAAAASSSS!!!! This and Nood!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks vanderkamp I'm so getting that purple lipstick it looks stunning


    I know. It is so pretty.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2014)

It looks like everything that everyone was hoping PH to be. *smh* I need this!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

I want dark room.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 13, 2014)

I will be getting dark room for sure, other than that I'm pretty sure I have all of the melt colors I want. I hope they release some more new shades as well (aside from nood and dark room).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 13, 2014)

I want to grab Nood but just my luck I'll hate it on me lol. Dark Room is a must though. And a backup of 6six6.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 13, 2014)

As an unintentional team purple member I'll be passing on Dark Room but picking  it  up as a Christmas present to give my cousin.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Gaiya said:


> If the color is as lovely and opaque as the photos, I am totally getting it.
> 
> Although... I am a bit skeptical. *Melt has been rather notorious for releasing inaccurate swatches*, mostly because they tend to use different color liners underneath, which ends up changing how the lippies look on the lips. I've been going by youtube videos and buyer swatches... but considering Dark Room is a limited shade that probably will sell out instantaneously, I won't get the option to look at buyer swatches.









 I was so disappointed in DGAF & By Starlight.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone hear back about Blow yet?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 14, 2014)

N





NaomiH said:


> Anyone hear back about Blow yet?


 Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope when they restock Blow it's not the same crap formula. I don't want more people to have to deal with a $19 ($26 with shipping!) lipstick that goes bad within a few months.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh i was so excited for By Starlight in the promo pics but then I received it and was completely let down.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I hope when they restock Blow it's not the same crap formula. I don't want more people to have to deal with a $19 ($26 with shipping!) lipstick that goes bad within a few months.


  That'd be nice. I know it's been said it's the formula of that particular lippy only, but I'm honestly sitting back and waiting on the other two I have to go rancid as well. I'm very wary of buying anything else by them due to it and also hope they change the hideous scent they use in the lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh i was so excited for By Starlight in the promo pics but then I received it and was completely let down.


  Total let down, looks nothing like the promo pic and it's SO dry.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 14, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh i was so excited for By Starlight in the promo pics but then I received it and was completely let down.


 Yeah I have by starlight and it's my least favorite. It's nothing like the site photos I wanted a nice blue based purple but it's just like any other red based purple you can get plus it bleeds all over the place on me. If you want a great, bright, blue based purple try pretty zombie cosmetics lipstick in 3 witches it's seriously the best purple lipstick ever!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone hear back about Blow yet?


  Nada yet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Melt responded about Blow and are going to send me a replacement :yahoo:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt responded about Blow and are going to send me a replacement :yahoo:


I just read my email from them saying the same thing :fluffy:


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh yay! Happy for you guys!  Hope it isn't the same formula.


----------



## leetskywalker (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone hear back about Blow yet?


I actually emailed them a few days ago & went back and forth with them due to generic responses that had nothing to do with what i wrote about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finally got a decent response this morning.

  hope this batch is better than the last.  i really like the LE shade they're coming out with, but i'm not sure if i'll buy from them again.


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 14, 2014)

Got my email about Blow and am getting a replacement. That's good, I wanted that settled before I order Dark Room!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm late to the gross Blow debacle but I just checked mine and sure enough, it's all mushy and gross. Bah, it smells absolutely disgusting. 
But I'm also really excited for Dark Room, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## thefbomb (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt responded about Blow and are going to send me a replacement :yahoo:





butterflyeyes said:


> I just read my email from them saying the same thing :fluffy:





Rinstar said:


> Got my email about Blow and am getting a replacement. That's good, I wanted that settled before I order Dark Room!


  Glad you folks are getting replacements, which you should be!  DR looks great but I'm thinking I'll skip. I really want DGAF, Spacecake, Bang Bang, Belladonna and one of the pinks but now I'm so hesitant to get any at all. I'm picky I need a lipstick that smells good. I used to love the Maybelline lipsticks but then I started getting into more expensive ones and now I don't even touch those because I now hate the scent


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I really want DGAF, Spacecake, Bang Bang, Belladonna and one of the pinks but now I'm so hesitant to get any at all. I'm picky I need a lipstick that smells good. I used to love the Maybelline lipsticks but then I started getting into more expensive ones and now I don't even touch those because I now hate the scent


  Some of the lipsticks smell like crayons and fire, as I have stated previously lol

  However Spacecake and Bane smell like vinyl baby dolls to me.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 15, 2014)

My Blow is okay physically but I can't apply it. What can I do? It's completely dry and streaks when I try to put it on/ barely moves


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My Blow is okay physically but I can't apply it. What can I do? It's completely dry and streaks when I try to put it on/ barely moves


Contact them


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> I'm late to the gross Blow debacle but I just checked mine and sure enough, it's all mushy and gross. Bah, it smells absolutely disgusting.
> But I'm also really excited for Dark Room, it looks gorgeous!


  Contact them and they'll send you a replacement.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Some of the lipsticks smell like crayons and fire, as I have stated previously lol
> 
> However Spacecake and Bane smell like vinyl baby dolls to me.


  Yeah the whole smells like crayons and fire really threw me off of them haha


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yeah the whole smells like crayons and fire really threw me off of them haha


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone hear back about Blow yet?


  Yup. Replacement on the way. That Dark Room is mine. I need to find swatches of Nood in this thread to decide if I like that, too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2014)

When is Dark Room coming out?


----------



## misfitted (Oct 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MANNNNN!!!!! I was tripping over myself to get on here and post about this! I need this like I need my next breath!


  Ha!  





NaomiH said:


> :werd:  I was so disappointed in DGAF & By Starlight.


  I'm STILL pissed about By Starlight. Glad I was able to sell it!  





erine1881 said:


>


  Oohh la la! I like dark room better!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 15, 2014)

My Blow just shipped. I can't wait to get my hands on Dark Room.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> My Blow just shipped. I can't wait to get my hands on Dark Room.


:yahoo:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 15, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Ha! I'm STILL pissed about By Starlight. Glad I was able to sell it! Oohh la la! I like dark room better!


  IKR! Makes me glad that I passed on 6six6 My Wish List keeps getting longer and longer. But I can't resist that color.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Dark Room is kinda of growing on me the more I look at it. Hmmm....


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 15, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> My Blow just shipped. I can't wait to get my hands on Dark Room.


  Melt fucking rocks!   





NaomiH said:


> Dark Room is kinda of growing on me the more I look at it. Hmmm....


  It done grown on me the minute i saw swatches!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Melt fucking rocks! It done grown on me the minute i saw swatches!


  I almost screamed out when I saw Dark Room on instagram. Instant love!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 15, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I almost screamed out when I saw Dark Room on instagram. Instant love!


  Yes! Since it's LE, i just might, dare i, back it up


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dark Room is kinda of growing on me the more I look at it. Hmmm....


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  We'll see, hopefully if I do get it I like it more than the other items I've gotten so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We'll see, hopefully if I do get it I like it more than the other items I've gotten so far.


Once you get the new Blow with the new formula, make your choice.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Once you get the new Blow with the new formula, make your choice.


  Oh I will! I also hope they've gotten rid of that horrible scent they've been using.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I will! I also hope they've gotten rid of that horrible scent they've been using.


It is an overwhelming scent, fingers crossed


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes! Since it's LE, i just might, dare i, back it up


   I was thinking the same thing.  





NaomiH said:


> Oh I will! I also hope they've gotten rid of that horrible scent they've been using.


  But I love the scent. :haha:


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Nood?  Want!  Must be sure formula doesn't suck first though.  Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

My new and hopefully improved Blow should be here tomorrow!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm happy you ladies are getting replacement Blows! I hope they improved the formula. I really want that lipstick!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Nood?  Want!  Must be sure formula doesn't suck first though.  Once bitten, twice shy.


  The formula issue was only with Blow.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

Dark Room is very pretty


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm thinking that when I order Dark Room, 6six6just may find its way into the basket if its available.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm thinking that when I order Dark Room, 6six6just may find its way into the basket if its available.


  Get out of my head lol... I originally didn't buy it because the name just weirded me out too much. But I still want it lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Get out of my head lol... I originally didn't buy it because the name just weirded me out too much. But I still want it lol!


  LOL Same here. The color it too pretty to hold the name against it.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 16, 2014)

In confirming my mailing address for the replacement shipment, Melt completely ignored my inquiry as to whether they had access to all my orders with Blow and if they'll all be replaced, or just one.   Guess I'll find out when I get my package.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Get out of my head lol... I originally didn't buy it because the name just weirded me out too much. But I still want it lol!


  That's exactly why I didn't buy it at first, but the color is just too good to pass it up!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm thinking that when I order Dark Room, 6six6just may find its way into the basket if its available.


  6six6 is a must have. It's my favorite of them all.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 17, 2014)

So sad that my replacement Blow arrived damaged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had to share my Instagram photo since I still can't upload on here for some reason Doesn't look like that's working either!  http://instagram.com/p/uQ0y2xysZ1/


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> http://instagram.com/p/uQ0y2xysZ1/


  Oh that's one jacked up looking lippy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm sorry your's came like that, hopefully they'll send you a better one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's one jacked up looking lippy! :shock:   I'm sorry your's came like that, hopefully they'll send you a better one.


They already responded (less than 10 mins after emailing them) and have already provided me a new shipping number!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They already responded (less than 10 mins after emailing them) and have already provided me a new shipping number!


  Awesome!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 17, 2014)

Contacted them. Got a response.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> So sad that my replacement Blow arrived damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad 


butterflyeyes said:


> They already responded (less than 10 mins after emailing them) and have already provided me a new shipping number!


Awesome


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Just received mine but haven't swatched it yet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

Nvm


----------



## leetskywalker (Oct 17, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Guess I'll find out when I get my package.


did you try emailing them again?  i had to go back and forth with them a few time for clear answers.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

Just got Blow and the smell is I can't describe but it is a million times better!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 17, 2014)

Got mine. It smells like cupcakes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

Old blow on the left. New blow on the right. I guess they had to change the amount we get to make the formula work. Idk!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Old blow on the left. New blow on the right. I guess they had to change the amount we get to make the formula work. Idk!


 That sucks, they probably decreased the amount on all the lipsticks I bet.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Old blow on the left. New blow on the right. I guess they had to change the amount we get to make the formula work. Idk!





stephshopaholic said:


> That sucks, they probably decreased the amount on all the lipsticks I bet.


  Weight, not volume.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Weight, not volume.


:wink: Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 17, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll find out when I get my package.
> ...


  I'm going to wait and see what's in the replacement shipment first before I contact them again.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe mine will be here mañana!


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 17, 2014)

Got mine today, along with another mirror, some stickers, a "Melt Loves You" postcard, and a note apologizing. I haven't tested it out yet. I gotta say, their CS is off the chain. This is how you keep folks coming back.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I gotta say, their CS is off the chain. This is how you keep folks coming back.


  I loved my note. I think little touches mean a lot.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Got mine today, along with another mirror, some stickers, a "Melt Loves You" postcard, and a note apologizing. I haven't tested it out yet. I gotta say, their CS is off the chain. This is how you keep folks coming back.


 That's fabulous, they handled this pretty well


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 17, 2014)

Their CS is top notch. Lora contacted me about the damaged one that arrived today (well yesterday now lol) and apologized. Then she had her team contact me just to make sure they get things straight (this is after I contacted CS myself earlier). I wasn't even upset about the one that arrived today because I felt confident that their CS would make things right.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They're CS is top notch. Lora contacted me about the damaged one that arrived today (well yesterday now lol) and apologized. Then she had her team contact me just to make sure they get things straight (this is after I contacted CS myself earlier). I wasn't even upset about the one that arrived today because I felt confident that their CS would make things right.


So awesome


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

I really love their CS!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Oct 19, 2014)

Lora posted this pic on FB of Dark Room. I love it! But it reminds me of a lippie I may already have...




Bane and Dark Room


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Lora posted this pic on FB of Dark Room. I love it! But it reminds me of a lippie I may already have...[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Bane and Dark Room[/COLOR]


  OMG. This color gets more fierce every time I see it.  I have nothing in my stash similar to it. What color does it remind you of? When is Dark Room coming out?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 19, 2014)

I love Dark Room. Must have it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> OMG. This color gets more fierce every time I see it.  I have nothing in my stash similar to it. What color does it remind you of? When is Dark Room coming out?


All that has been announced is November


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Got mine. It smells like cupcakes.


  I wish mine smelled like cupcakes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know how to describe mine, it smells a bit better then the other, but it's still kinda stinky.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2014)

I really love their CS!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I really love their CS!


  Agreed. Their CS is really good.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed. Their CS is really good.


 I agree with you on the scent I hope they can just make them all unscented


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I agree with you on the scent I hope they can just make them all unscented


  That or find something less bug spray like. It kinda reminds me of bug spray and I get kinda jealous when people say they smell like cupcakes. lol


----------



## mpurek (Oct 20, 2014)

OK when are the lippies being re-stocked??! I feel like I've been waiting an eternity! I just want Space Cake, Blow and DGAF in my life


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

mpurek said:


> OK when are the lippies being re-stocked??! I feel like I've been waiting an eternity! I just want Space Cake, Blow and DGAF in my life


  I would be happy with 6Six6 and Dark Room. I've been waiting for what seems like forever for 666. I know it's coming but when Melt?????????? When hell freezes over? When pigs fly? When Trendmood begins to use her own swatches and stops stealing from others.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would be happy with 6Six6 and Dark Room. I've been waiting for what seems like forever for 666. I know it's coming but when Melt?????????? When hell freezes over? When pigs fly? When Trendmood begins to use her own swatches and stops stealing from others.


  I just laughed out loud


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would be happy with 6Six6 and Dark Room. I've been waiting for what seems like forever for 666. I know it's coming but when Melt?????????? When hell freezes over? When pigs fly? When Trendmood begins to use her own swatches and stops stealing from others.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would be happy with 6Six6 and Dark Room. I've been waiting for what seems like forever for 666. I know it's coming but when Melt?????????? When hell freezes over? When pigs fly? When Trendmood begins to use her own swatches and stops stealing from others.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would be happy with 6Six6 and Dark Room. I've been waiting for what seems like forever for 666. I know it's coming but when Melt?????????? When hell freezes over? When pigs fly? When Trendmood begins to use her own swatches and stops stealing from others.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 20, 2014)

I can honestly say I don't have a lippie this shade. Of all of the vampy shades I have, they are all more on the wine side, they don't have as much purple as this one appears to have. Since this one is limited I feel like I will have to BU no matter what lol. I LOVE Melt's formula! The first time I wore DGAF out, I was at a natural hair event and I swear I was getting swarmed by people asking me what lipstick I had on. That thing stayed on for HOURS. I almost got mad at all of the attention because I am an EXTREME introvert and my social anxiety started to flare up from all of those damn people lmao. But I guess you need to expect for everyone to look at you if you walk into room wearing cobalt blue lipstick lol...


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I can honestly say I don't have a lippie this shade. Of all of the vampy shades I have, they are all more on the wine side, they don't have as much purple as this one appears to have. Since this one is limited I feel like I will have to BU no matter what lol. I LOVE Melt's formula! The first time I wore DGAF out, I was at a natural hair event and I swear I was getting swarmed by people asking me what lipstick I had on. That thing stayed on for HOURS. I almost got mad at all of the attention because I am an EXTREME introvert and my social anxiety started to flare up from all of those damn people lmao. But I guess you need to expect for everyone to look at you if you walk into room wearing cobalt blue lipstick lol...


  Let's do it girl! BU or die!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I would be happy with 6Six6 and Dark Room. I've been waiting for what seems like forever for 666. I know it's coming but when Melt?????????? When hell freezes over? When pigs fly? When Trendmood begins to use her own swatches and stops stealing from others.


 [email protected] The Trendmood shade. I look at her things and go ''Where have I seen this?'' lmao


----------



## mpurek (Oct 20, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I can honestly say I don't have a lippie this shade. Of all of the vampy shades I have, they are all more on the wine side, they don't have as much purple as this one appears to have. Since this one is limited I feel like I will have to BU no matter what lol. I LOVE Melt's formula! *The first time I wore DGAF out, I was at a natural hair event and I swear I was getting swarmed by people asking me what lipstick I had on*. That thing stayed on for HOURS. I almost got mad at all of the attention because I am an EXTREME introvert and my social anxiety started to flare up from all of those damn people lmao. But I guess you need to expect for everyone to look at you if you walk into room wearing cobalt blue lipstick lol...


  I NEED IT


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 20, 2014)

Since so many of you rave about these lipsticks I think I'll take the plunge and get DGAF since Id really like it..I just need to think of 1 or 2 other to pick up as well


----------



## misfitted (Oct 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Since so many of you rave about these lipsticks I think I'll take the plunge and get DGAF since Id really like it..I just need to think of 1 or 2 other to pick up as well


  Y'all need it! Best blue lipstick I've come across, and I haven't come many blue lipsticks in general. It was always one of those colors I feel like you had to rig up on your own with an eyeliner or some kind of professional cream product that's multipurpose.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Since so many of you rave about these lipsticks I think I'll take the plunge and get DGAF since Id really like it..I just need to think of 1 or 2 other to pick up as well


You do oke:


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 20, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Y'all need it! Best blue lipstick I've come across, and I haven't come many blue lipsticks in general. It was always one of those colors I feel like you had to rig up on your own with an eyeliner or some kind of professional cream product that's multipurpose.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Yes totally need it. I tried a blue that Ardency Inn had once and I thought it looks terrible on me so I didnt get it, but this looks like the perfect blue!
  I shouldve bought it a long time ago, I saw it when it was last available but I waited too long and now its been OOS for ages. Just need to think of a few more...Ive been eyeing Belladonna2, Bang Bang, Space Cakes and the pinks but I dont think I want to buy THAT many (yet)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yes totally need it. I tried a blue that Ardency Inn had once and I thought it looks terrible on me so I didnt get it, but this looks like the perfect blue! I shouldve bought it a long time ago, I saw it when it was last available but I waited too long and now its been OOS for ages. Just need to think of a few more...Ive been eyeing Belladonna2, Bang Bang, Space Cakes and the pinks but I dont think I want to buy THAT many (yet)


Spacecake yes!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spacecake yes!


  Thats what im thinking because its so unique


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> [email protected] The Trendmood shade. I look at her things and go ''Where have I seen this?'' lmao


  Exactly. What is even stranger is that people think she is the news breaker. Folks talk about looking at her account first thing in the morning to see what is going on with Mac and other brands.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

Got my Blow today!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Got my Blow today!


:nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Got my Blow today!


:yaay:


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Got my Blow today!


 Awesome!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 20, 2014)

So I'm adding DGAF and Dark Room when I get it. I'm so tempted to give y'all my number when the stalking starts.  My job has me effed up right now.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 20, 2014)

Got my replacement for the bad replacement of Blow today. Came in perfect shape but the smell...it's still crayon-like lol. No cupcake


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 20, 2014)

I have yet to buy a lipstick from Melt but I'm definitely not gonna pass up on Dark Room. Do these lipsticks have the same texture as macs retro mattes?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> So I'm adding DGAF and Dark Room when I get it. I'm so tempted to give y'all my number when the stalking starts.  My job has me effed up right now.


  I would be happy to help.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> I have yet to buy a lipstick from Melt but I'm definitely not gonna pass up on Dark Room. Do these lipsticks have the same texture as macs retro mattes?


  They're between a matte and a retro matte.


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're between a matte and a retro matte.


  Oh okay. Thanks


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mayanas (Oct 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


   They are amazing. =)   Thanks


----------



## LUVISLUV (Oct 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 Damn those all look good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


:eyelove:


----------



## misfitted (Oct 21, 2014)

I am loving all the combos they've been posting! It makes me want to buy the shades I don't have so I can mix them with dark room lol smh.


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


*drools*


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 22, 2014)

when  they restock i NEED DGAF and Dark Room!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I love all three colors. Dark Room is definitely BU worthy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup I am going to need a BU for Dark Room


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Is Summer a Melt shade? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is Summer a Melt shade? I've never heard of it.


Sure is, it is so pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is Summer a Melt shade? I've never heard of it.


  Yeppers!
  http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/summer


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sure is, it is so pretty.


  Thank you.   





NaomiH said:


> Yeppers! http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/summer


  Thank you Buddy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you Buddy.


  You're welcome, Buddy!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 23, 2014)

Ugh the need to hurry up and release this! They're doing some kind of instagram contest to win a freebie.


----------



## theADAiction (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone know how 6six6 compared to Mac heaux?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> Does anyone know how 6six6 compared to Mac heaux?


Not even close lol Heaux is a berry. 6six6 is a deep dark burgundy


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a while because I wanted to see swatches, hear how their lippies are, and how you guy liked them. Anyway, I've been seeing this Darkroom lipstick for a while and I'm thinking about getting it. I'm just not crazy about their shipping price. So idk yet what I'm going to do. Guess I'll give it more time but those colors are really nice!


----------



## macshack (Oct 24, 2014)

The shipping is priority (I live in the county next to L.A, so its basically over nighted to me).  It's worth it if you buy 3+ lipsticks for sure.. I've even done it with 2.  But one.. you're looking at almost 30 dollars with tax and everything.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 24, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> I've been following this thread for a while because I wanted to see swatches, hear how their lippies are, and how you guy liked them. Anyway, I've been seeing this Darkroom lipstick for a while and I'm thinking about getting it. I'm just not crazy about their shipping price. So idk yet what I'm going to do. Guess I'll give it more time but those colors are really nice!


  Yeah, unless you're buying at least two the shipping is gonna be irritating. If you only find that you want one shade I'd try and order something else with a friend and split the shipping!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Lora posted this pic on FB of Dark Room. I love it! But it reminds me of a lippie I may already have...[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Bane and Dark Room[/COLOR]


  I fall more in love with Dark Room every time I see it. Anticipation.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Dark Room is THE Fall/Winter shade I have been desiring for awhile.  I hope Melt makes enough to last at least a week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Dark Room is THE Fall/Winter shade I have been desiring for awhile.  I hope Melt makes enough to last at least a week.


Me too. I'll have to back it up :sigh:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. I'll have to back it up :sigh:


  BU for sure. Melts keeps teasing us on their IG account. I hope that means they will order enough to satisfy the masses.


----------



## theADAiction (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not even close lol Heaux is a berry. 6six6 is a deep dark burgundy


  I was defiantly reaching! Lol  I need a good dupe for heaux tuhhhhhh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> BU for sure. Melts keeps teasing us on their IG account. I hope that means they will order enough to satisfy the masses.


I hope so. Usually they seem to be able of satisfying our needs. I hope this one is no different especially since it is LE.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 26, 2014)

I really hate that they advertise their products on their website with MAC lip liners or mixed with other colors. It's really deceiving. Hopefully, we'll get to see what this Dark Room color looks like on its own. The combinations are pretty, though.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 26, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I really hate that they advertise their products on their website with MAC lip liners or mixed with other colors. It's really deceiving. Hopefully, we'll get to see what this Dark Room color looks like on its own. The combinations are pretty, though.


  The initial pictures they put out were of the product by itself. They started showing it mixed with their other shades later on. As far as lip liners go, they don't make any so I guess they use what they thinks pairs well with their shades. I think they should start making lip liners though, especially in the bold shades that are unique. I'd definitely buy a "DGAF" lip liner!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

misfitted said:


> The initial pictures they put out were of the product by itself. They started showing it mixed with their other shades later on. As far as lip liners go, they don't make any so I guess they use what they thinks pairs well with their shades. I think they should start making lip liners though, especially in the bold shades that are unique. I'd definitely buy a "DGAF" lip liner!


  Hell yes! If they started I'd buy them too.
  Especially if they matched perfectly or even slightly darker than the color..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm obsessing over the swatch of Dark Room on the website


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm obsessing over the swatch of Dark Room on the website


  Me too. How many are you going to get?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. How many are you going to get?


  2 for sure.
  You?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 2 for sure. You?


  Two for sure.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Two for sure.


  It looks like Lora is wearing liner with her DR pic. But Dana isn't, so that'll probably be the closest to what it'll actually look like.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hell yes! If they started I'd buy them too. Especially if they matched perfectly or even slightly darker than the color..


  If they made a liner for Space Cake that was like almost a slate-ish gray? I'd lose my entire mind lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 26, 2014)

misfitted said:


> If they made a liner for Space Cake that was like almost a slate-ish gray? I'd lose my entire mind lol.


  Girl i use Grey Utility Powerpoint! Perfect match and wears forever!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 26, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Girl i use Grey Utility Powerpoint! Perfect match and wears forever!


  Ooh I'm gonna try that! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 27, 2014)

Playing with my emotions early in the morning...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Playing with my emotions early in the morning...


Love that Nood melt lipstick


----------



## misfitted (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that Nood melt lipstick


  I need to see it sans liner RIGHT NOW! I hope it's not milky light!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 27, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I need to see it sans liner RIGHT NOW! I hope it's not milky light!


  I posted pics earlier.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I posted pics earlier.


  AHHH! Dug back to march and found them. It looks absolutely PERFECT on Lora, which means I'll need to play with it to get it to work for my skin to lol. But I still like it! I'll have to think on that one and make sure I have a decision made before everything is available. I think it will sell out quick! And if I'm undecided when it releases I'll be SOL trying to decide while staring at my cart! Dark Room x2 minimum, plus a few of the other shades I don't have are a go though! And I say 2 minimum because I MUST have a BU of that baby plus I have 3 friends that want it as well. I may end up taking one for the team and buying for everyone because they know I'm a lipstick junkie that will MAKE SURE I get what I want lol!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 27, 2014)

misfitted said:


> AHHH! Dug back to march and found them. It looks absolutely PERFECT on Lora, which means I'll need to play with it to get it to work for my skin to lol. But I still like it! I'll have to think on that one and make sure I have a decision made before everything is available. I think it will sell out quick! And if I'm undecided when it releases I'll be SOL trying to decide while staring at my cart! Dark Room x2 minimum, plus a few of the other shades I don't have are a go though! And I say 2 minimum because I MUST have a BU of that baby plus I have 3 friends that want it as well. I may end up taking one for the team and buying for everyone because they know I'm a lipstick junkie that will MAKE SURE I get what I want lol!


  Yup. Definitely 2 at a minumum on DR! And Nood for sure for me! I have all the the others, so unless they come out with any other colours, those are the only ones for me!


----------



## misfitted (Oct 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. Definitely 2 at a minumum on DR! And Nood for sure for me! I have all the the others, so unless they come out with any other colours, those are the only ones for me!


  I am literally shifting the cash I thought I would spend with MAC through the rest of the year to Melt so that I can binge lol...


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 27, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I am literally shifting the cash I thought I would spend with MAC through the rest of the year to Melt so that I can binge lol...


  Prioritize!!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/dark-room

  WHAT DOES THE PAGE SAY?! COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 27, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/dark-room
> 
> WHAT DOES THE PAGE SAY?! COMING SOON!!!!


  Woooo! I hope they made plenty!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Oct 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 





Must. Buy. Dark Room
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Nood


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Must. Buy. Dark Room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't wait. And yes, I hope they make enough too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2014)

What is with the horizontal lines on the nood pic?


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> What is with the horizontal lines on the nood pic?


  It's a technique to make your lips appear fuller.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 28, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Must. Buy. Dark Room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  In multiples lol! They are really selling it by showing it mixed with other shades. I feel like it's talking to me and saying "if you buy me, you're really getting 6 new lipsticks because look what happens when you mix me with all of the other shades! BUY ME BUY ME!"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

So pictures have been floating around IG of the contest winners wearing Dark Room...and it is amazing!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 28, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Playing with my emotions early in the morning...


  Oh man I'm going to join the DR bandwagon and after seeing Nood I'm getting that one too ompom:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So pictures have been floating around IG of the contest winners wearing Dark Room...and it is amazing!


  Any links?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Any links?


I'll post the links now http://instagram.com/p/utzT8Kt7s-/  http://instagram.com/p/urWGbuwPEv/  http://instagram.com/p/umGg-lvNvt/  http://instagram.com/p/uqxOcAjI66/


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll post the links now http://instagram.com/p/utzT8Kt7s-/  http://instagram.com/p/urWGbuwPEv/  http://instagram.com/p/umGg-lvNvt/  http://instagram.com/p/uqxOcAjI66/


Thanks for posting, Dolly! I'm still torn :sigh:


----------



## Mizani (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for the links, Dollycakes!

  I love how DR looks in the last link.  His whole look is great.  He looks so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do wonder if he had a liner with it or not. 

  I think I am going to take the plunge and buy my first Melt lipstick.  Dark Room is my kind of color.  I hope it leans red like I've seen in some pics.  I just hate having to pay $7 for S&H but can only afford one lipstick right now since I still got Ultramarine Pink and at least Kinky coming up from MAC.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm getting like 10 DR's lol. Only for xmas presents and Bu's if I like it since it's only around in Nov


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know about this one... The color combinations look better than the actual lipstick.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 29, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I don't know about this one... The color combinations look better than the actual lipstick.


  Sadly I've learned not to fully trust most of the pics due to filters and alterations. I just don't want to skip it and then have buyers remorse later. That happened with the 6six6 color


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Sadly I've learned not to fully trust most of the pics due to filters and alterations. I just don't want to skip it and then have buyers remorse later. That happened with the 6six6 color


  I soooo want 6Six6. I am waiting for them to restock. I hear it is almost identical to Sin. Is that true?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I soooo want 6Six6. I am waiting for them to restock. I hear it is almost identical to Sin. Is that true?


  It is very similar but it depends on how it pulls on your skin tone. On mines, it pulled more brownish red on me but it is a very pretty color....so if you can deal with the scent then get it


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It is very similar but it depends on how it pulls on your skin tone. On mines, it pulled more brownish red on me but it is a very pretty color....so if you can deal with the scent then get it


  That is the plan. It's been sold out for 6 months at least.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That is the plan. It's been sold out for 6 months at least.


  yeah that's the other thing... they restock like twice a year lol. If worst comes to worst and you don't like it, I'm sure someone who missed out on it (during this launch) will want it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Thanks so much for the links, Dollycakes!  I love how DR looks in the last link.  His whole look is great.  He looks so pretty. :lol:   I do wonder if he had a liner with it or not.   I think I am going to take the plunge and buy my first Melt lipstick.  Dark Room is my kind of color.  I hope it leans red like I've seen in some pics.  I just hate having to pay $7 for S&H but can only afford one lipstick right now since I still got Ultramarine Pink and at least Kinky coming up from MAC.


Right he is totally gorgeous!   





NaomiH said:


> Thanks for posting, Dolly! I'm still torn :sigh:


Np Naomi. oke:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I soooo want 6Six6. I am waiting for them to restock. I hear it is almost identical to Sin. Is that true?


  Nope. 6Six6 is almost identical to PN. It's just the finish that's different. I posted comparison swatches in here a ways back.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 29, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm getting like 10 DR's lol. Only for xmas presents and Bu's if I like it since it's only around in Nov
> 
> LOL gotta binge out!
> 
> ...


  No you're not... YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 29, 2014)

@Vandekamp Thanks for drawing my attention to Dark Room. I'll be watching this thread 
  I am not sure whether I will be able to get melt products delivered to Germany without horrendous shipping costs,though. I think we don't have melt here.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> @Vandekamp Thanks for drawing my attention to Dark Room. I'll be watching this thread
> I am not sure whether I will be able to get melt products delivered to Germany without horrendous shipping costs,though. I think we don't have melt here.


  Bummer. I am sure you will love it. If I can assist you let me know.


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 29, 2014)

How much does a melt lipstick cost in the U.S.?

  Edit: Found it. 19 USD plus 10 USD shipping..I will have to think this through..might be more than I am willing to pay for a lipstick.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> How much does a melt lipstick cost in the U.S.?


  $19


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/uqxOcAjI66/


  Sorta looks like Pure Heroine's baby Womp.


----------



## Gaiya (Oct 31, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Sorta looks like Pure Heroine's baby Womp.


  Yeah.... it doesn't look that unique.  I'm starting to think I'll skip this one.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Sorta looks like Pure Heroine's baby Womp.


  You know what? It does! That must be why I keep thinking it looks like something I already have!
  I do love the colour of PH and hate the formula though so maybe just maybe I'll grab it. 


  Especially here:


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 31, 2014)

Are we anticipating dark room tomorrow or is launch kind of up in the air?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 31, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> Are we anticipating dark room tomorrow or is launch kind of up in the air?


  They haven't announced the exact release date yet. They always release it in their newsletter beforehand.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 31, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They haven't announced the exact release date yet. They always release it in their newsletter beforehand.


 Okie dokes! For some reason I thought they were hinting on IG since she said her wedding is Nov 2nd and "wanting to share a memory" of their day... I know I probably read way too much into that lol I'll sit on my hands now  I's excited!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 31, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> Okie dokes! For some reason I thought they were hinting on IG since she said her wedding is Nov 2nd and "wanting to share a memory" of their day... I know I probably read way too much into that lol I'll sit on my hands now  I's excited!


  In a dark room is where she first kissed her fiance. That was a special day for her cuz now she's marrying him. The memory she's sharing is the name "Dark Room".


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 31, 2014)

Gracias ; )  [@]erine1881[/@]


----------



## misfitted (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know what? It does! That must be why I keep thinking it looks like something I already have!
> I do love the colour of PH and hate the formula though so maybe just maybe I'll grab it.
> 
> 
> Especially here:


  This is why I want it so bad. Of all of the shades of lipstick I have in this color family, none of them WEAR like Melt lippies. I LOVE Melt's formula!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know what? It does! That must be why I keep thinking it looks like something I already have!
> I do love the colour of PH and hate the formula though so maybe just maybe I'll grab it.
> 
> 
> Especially here:


  Yup. Pure Heroine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know what? It does! That must be why I keep thinking it looks like something I already have! I do love the colour of PH and hate the formula though so maybe just maybe I'll grab it.    Especially here:


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 31, 2014)

Dark Room available November 4 at noon PST. I just got the email.


----------



## misfitted (Oct 31, 2014)

Reminder on my phone is SET lol! I'm ready!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> Dark Room available November 4 at noon PST. I just got the email.


Awesome!  





misfitted said:


> Reminder on my phone is SET lol! I'm ready!


Set!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't wait omg sucks that I have the whole collection so I am going to see if my friend wants one so we can split shipping


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I can't wait omg sucks that I have the whole collection so I am going to see if my friend wants one so we can split shipping


Good idea


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 31, 2014)

I pretend like im struggling with getting Nood but who am I kidding? I'll get it and make it work lol. Will grab Dark Room and a back up of 6six6 too


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 31, 2014)

FML! I'm going to be in a meeting during the release time. I hate my life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I pretend like im struggling with getting Nood but who am I kidding? I'll get it and make it work lol. Will grab Dark Room and a back up of 6six6 too


  Lmao you are so right girl


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 31, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Reminder on my phone is SET lol! I'm ready!


  Mine's set too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> Dark Room available November 4 at noon PST. I just got the email.


  YAY I'm off. I think?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 31, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> FML! I'm going to be in a meeting during the release time. I hate my life.


  You could ask someone to get it and paypal them the money?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 1, 2014)

So Dark Room is the only new colour this time round? Whatever happened to Nood? 

  I'm still pissed off about Blow so much as I love the colour of Dark Room I'm not going to risk it. At $19+$10 shipping I might as well add a few more quid and get another Audacious lipstick instead. 

  Hope all of you are able to get your lippies on the 4th!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 1, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> So Dark Room is the only new colour this time round? Whatever happened to Nood?   I'm still pissed off about Blow so much as I love the colour of Dark Room I'm not going to risk it. At $19+$10 shipping I might as well add a few more quid and get another Audacious lipstick instead.   Hope all of you are able to get your lippies on the 4th!


  I'm wondering where Nood is too?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2014)

I thought Dark Room looked familiar. What else should I get. Have to get more than one to justify the shipping cost.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I thought Dark Room looked familiar. What else should I get. Have to get more than one to justify the shipping cost.


  6Six6 is also nice. That's what I intend to get to justify the shipping.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm wondering where Nood is too?


  Was there ever any official info about it except for the instagram pic? Melt shouldn't play with our feelings like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I read back a bit and I saw that Melt sent you a replacement Blow. Is the formula OK?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 1, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Was there ever any official info about it except for the instagram pic? Melt shouldn't play with our feelings like this! :getyou:   I read back a bit and I saw that Melt sent you a replacement Blow. Is the formula OK?


  Nothing other than the IG pics.   And i haven't played with my new Blow yet. Ive been super sick and don't want to contaminate my lip stuff, so i havent worn any lip stuff orher than balm. But they did say that they changed the formula, so I'm assuming that it's ok.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> 6Six6 is also nice. That's what I intend to get to justify the shipping.


  IDK about this one not a fan of Prince Noir if that's what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Was there ever any official info about it except for the instagram pic? Melt shouldn't play with our feelings like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The formula is a lot better than before hand.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> IDK about this one not a fan of Prince Noir if that's what it is supposed to look like.


  They're very very similar. I wouldn't say they're identical but the difference is so small it's negligible.

  6Six6 - Prince Noir




  My camera can't deal with poor indoor lighting so the colours are a bit off. IRL 6Six6 seems to have a slightly browner base compared to PN but the pic suggests otherwise lol. Either way, the two are super close. If you don't care for PN then perhaps it's a good idea for you to skip 6Six6.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 1, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh drat. I had a similar episode about a month ago. I still have a runny nose and my sinuses are still blocked but at least the fever and the other flu symptoms are gone.  Hope you feel better soon! :bouquet:


  Thanks doll! :kiss:  I've had this all week and it sucks! I had a fever earlier in the week, and i think it's come and gone a few times too. I can't breathe, stuffy nose, runny nose, sore throat, coughing, sneezing, aching, stiff neck, exhausted, you name it! And now today my sinuses have started bleeding. Sounds swell, doesn't it? I overworked myself last weekend so this is my punishment. I'm used to it tho. I get it every year. I have a permanent form of mono that flares up if i get worn down, and then that brings on bronchitis and a sinus infection all rolled into one giant pain in my ass! But i keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 1, 2014)

Did they ever officially announce Nood?


----------



## Mizani (Nov 1, 2014)

Glad they made an announcement for an official launch date for this...and more importantly glad I got some spare money!  LOL!  Still gritting my teeth paying $7 for S&H but what can you do? 

  Melt based in California (or is it New York) only so no sales tax elsewhere?


----------



## Mizani (Nov 1, 2014)

Also, I guess a Noon PST release means I need to start stalking around 9am my time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Also, I guess a Noon PST release means I need to start stalking around 9am my time.


  Actually, when they say noon, they mean noon. No sooner, no later. They are always on the money babe.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Glad they made an announcement for an official launch date for this...and more importantly glad I got some spare money!  LOL!  Still gritting my teeth paying $7 for S&H but what can you do?   Melt based in California (or is it New York) only so no sales tax elsewhere?


  They gave us not only a date but a time. I wish Mac would take note. The email said noon PST so that means it is not in NY. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nevada/California  Actually, when they say noon, they mean noon. No sooner, no later. They are always on the money babe.


  Thanks Dolly. That is good to know. I have never bought anything from them before. Do you think the product will last at least a full day?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh drat. I had a similar episode about a month ago. I still have a runny nose and my sinuses are still blocked but at least the fever and the other flu symptoms are gone.  Hope you feel better soon! :bouquet:    That's good to hear. I still can't get my head around how the first batch made it past quality control in the first place,   They're very very similar. I wouldn't say they're identical but the difference is so small it's negligible.  6Six6 - Prince Noir
> 
> My camera can't deal with poor indoor lighting so the colours are a bit off. IRL 6Six6 seems to have a slightly browner base compared to PN but the pic suggests otherwise lol. Either way, the two are super close. If you don't care for PN then perhaps it's a good idea for you to skip 6Six6.


  Thanks for posting. @Erine1881 said it was a very close to Prince Noir. I had heard it was similar to Sin but perhaps not.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks Dolly. That is good to know. I have never bought anything from them before. Do you think the product will last at least a full day?


  They are getting more and more popular. The older items, perm items will last more than a day for sure.
  However Dark Room may not, because it is LE.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are getting more and more popular. The older items, perm items will last more than a day for sure. However Dark Room may not, because it is LE.


  I will be online at 3pm EST. I hope I get it. Some J*** will likely go and try to get 10-15 and then sell it for $50 pr $75 on EBay or here in the CB. There is a TTT in the CB for $50.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> They gave us not only a date but a time. I wish Mac would take note. The email said noon PST so that means it is not in NY. Hope that helps.


duuuuh, great point!  LOL!  But you never know.  Folks have offices all over the place so better be safe than assume.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nevada/California  Actually, when they say noon, they mean noon. No sooner, no later. They are always on the money babe.


  Oh good. I've never bought from them before.  Hope the site doesn't crash with everyone purchasing at the same time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Oh good. I've never bought from them before.  Hope the site doesn't crash with everyone purchasing at the same time.


So far it hasn't in the past. But DR is LE soo who knows lol  





Vandekamp said:


> I will be online at 3pm EST. I hope I get it. Some J*** will likely go and try to get 10-15 and then sell it for $50 pr $75 on EBay or here in the CB. There is a TTT in the CB for $50.


That's pricey! I hope we all can get what we want


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for posting. @Erine1881 said it was a very close to Prince Noir. I had heard it was similar to Sin but perhaps not.


  Here you go my dear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sin, 6Six6, PN  The colours that are currently sold out, when restocked, will sell out very soon. It would surprise me if they last more than 24hrs. We know how popular they are, and we know how often they get restocked. Do NOT sleep on these lipsticks people!!!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The colours that are currently sold out, when restocked, will sell out very soon. It would surprise me if they last more than 24hrs. We know how popular they are, and we know how often they get restocked. Do NOT sleep on these lipsticks people!!!


  HECK YA!!!! I am FINALLY going to get my hands on DGAF and Space Cake.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I will be online at 3pm EST. I hope I get it. Some J*** will likely go and try to get 10-15 and then sell it for $50 pr $75 on EBay or here in the CB. There is a TTT in the CB for $50.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've had this all week and it sucks! I had a fever earlier in the week, and i think it's come and gone a few times too. I can't breathe, stuffy nose, runny nose, sore throat, coughing, sneezing, aching, stiff neck, exhausted, you name it! And now today my sinuses have started bleeding. Sounds swell, doesn't it? I overworked myself last weekend so this is my punishment. I'm used to it tho. I get it every year. I have a permanent form of mono that flares up if i get worn down, and then that brings on bronchitis and a sinus infection all rolled into one giant pain in my ass! But i keep on keepin' on!


  Holy crap. I thought I had it bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have chronic sinusitis so the whole charade begins as soon as it gets a bit cold. Sinusitis alone I can deal with but it turns nasty when the germs et al. enter the equation. And they always do. Sigh.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Here you go my dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Erine for posting. I missed Prince Noir so I hope I can get Dark Room and 6six6.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark Room looks noe but I don't think I'm going to pick it up. I MIGHT get DGAF and Spacecake and thats it.


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm trying to see the beauty of dark room other than the fact that it is super matte....


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nothing other than the IG pics.   And i haven't played with my new Blow yet. Ive been super sick and don't want to contaminate my lip stuff, so i havent worn any lip stuff orher than balm. But they did say that they changed the formula, so I'm assuming that it's ok.


I haven't tried mine either. Haven't been feeling well so I have been avoiding contaminating my products also. I have to depot the 1st replacement they sent me so maybe I'll test it then


----------



## misfitted (Nov 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The colours that are currently sold out, when restocked, will sell out very soon. It would surprise me if they last more than 24hrs. We know how popular they are, and we know how often they get restocked. *Do NOT sleep on these lipsticks people!!!*


  Right! They take their sweet time to restock and ain't nobody got time fo' dat! FML. Lime Crime restocked Wicked and I just bought almost all of the velvetines when I only planned on getting 3 smh. Now I'm watching the clock for Melt lol. RIP to my wallet!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 3, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Right! They take their sweet time to restock and ain't nobody got time fo' dat! FML. Lime Crime restocked Wicked and I just bought almost all of the velvetines when I only planned on getting 3 smh. Now I'm watching the clock for Melt lol. RIP to my wallet!


  Exactly! They take forever to restock, so if you take your sweet time on these and they sell out, you're SOL for like 6months!  And the Velvetines are AMAZING!!! I have all of em and love each and every one!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh drat. I had a similar episode about a month ago. I still have a runny nose and my sinuses are still blocked but at least the fever and the other flu symptoms are gone.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 3, 2014)

oopsie!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 3, 2014)

So since restocking and new shades are fast approaching what is on everyones list?!

  Mine is DGAF & Spacecake. Im not going to over do it in case I hate the smell.
  Has anyone outside the US ordered without tracking and received their items in decent timing/shape?


----------



## Mizani (Nov 3, 2014)

I can only afford Dark Room at the moment.  I am intrigued by 6six6 but not enough to break the bank to order at this time.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> So since restocking and new shades are fast approaching what is on everyones list?!
> 
> Mine is DGAF & Spacecake. Im not going to over do it in case I hate the smell.
> Has anyone outside the US ordered without tracking and received their items in decent timing/shape?


 I'm only picking up Dark Room for the moment. If Nood were being released, I'd probably get that one too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> So since restocking and new shades are fast approaching what is on everyones list?!  Mine is DGAF & Spacecake. Im not going to over do it in case I hate the smell. Has anyone outside the US ordered without tracking and received their items in decent timing/shape?


Just Dark Room for me


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> So since restocking and new shades are fast approaching what is on everyones list?!  Mine is DGAF & Spacecake. Im not going to over do it in case I hate the smell. Has anyone outside the US ordered without tracking and received their items in decent timing/shape?


I'm pretty sure I'm skipping. I hope you like DGAF and Space Cake!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 3, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]I'm only picking up Dark Room for the moment. If Nood were being released, I'd probably get that one too.[/COLOR]


  Sad Nood isn't releasing tomorrow


----------



## Mizani (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice to know that even though Dark Room is releasing tomorrow, nobody has to stay up all night to stalk.  LOL


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like a lot of you are just getting Dark Room! Good luck to everyone since Melt sells out so quickly!  I'm having second thoughts on Spacecake, will it make my teeth yellow? Will it look good? I just don't know. I'm a little afraid that DGAF won't look good on me either


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

Dark Room (2) and 6Six6 are on my wish list. Fingers crossed. I hope this is not like Mac where everything sells out in 5 minutes.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Dark Room (2) and 6Six6 are on my wish list. Fingers crossed. I hope this is not like Mac where everything sells out in 5 minutes.


  Good luck girl! You'll be fine! (I hope!)


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Good luck girl! You'll be fine! (I hope!)


  Thanks. I let you know tomorrow evening. I have to go into the office tomorrow.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 3, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> So since restocking and new shades are fast approaching what is on everyones list?!  Mine is DGAF & Spacecake. Im not going to over do it in case I hate the smell. Has anyone outside the US ordered without tracking and received their items in decent timing/shape?


  Dark Room, 6six6, and Bane. I didn't get the latter two last time I ordered from Melt so I figure I'll round out the group!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 3, 2014)

Just dark room for me too. I have the rest.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 3, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Dark Room, 6six6, and Bane. I didn't get the latter two last time I ordered from Melt so I figure I'll round out the group!


  Don't forget your BU! :wink:


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 3, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Dark Room, 6six6, and Bane. I didn't get the latter two last time I ordered from Melt so I figure I'll round out the group!


 Seems like most people have their sights set on DR and 6six6!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm intrigued by 6six6 but I just feel like I have too many vampy colors. Bwahaha... that's something I never thought I'd say.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]I'm intrigued by 6six6 but I just feel like I have too many vampy colors. Bwahaha... that's something I never thought I'd say.[/COLOR]


You can never have enough lol


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

YAY!!! I'm REALLY excited for today. I will FINALLY get DGAF!!! That lippie is the SHIZNIT!!! It looks great on every one I've seen wear it. Its so sexy. Space Cake was on my list but I am trying to figure out if I should get that or Dark Room. I would get all three if my wallet was phat enough. I held off buying Salon Rouge just so I can have room for MELT.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> I'm having second thoughts on Spacecake, will it make my teeth yellow? Will it look good? I just don't know. I'm a little afraid that DGAF won't look good on me eitherG


  Great question! Does Space Cake make your teeth yellow anyone?? I'll still probably get it, but I would probably choose Dark Room over it this time around instead if it does make your teeth look yellow.


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 4, 2014)

Ugh I have to set my alarm for 7 AM just for Dark Room. I hate time zone differences!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 4, 2014)

Ugh, so tempted to get Dark Room but I know my lips won't be able to handle that formula for a while because it's so matte.  Truth be told, I tend to get Melt's lippies because the colors are so different more than because of the formula (which I know many people love).  And I do _really _love the color of Dark Room but I'm wondering if I should just find a dupe in another formula instead of getting DR.  Hell, I may even have a dupe in my stash somewhere already!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hoshiakari_ said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=008080]I'm intrigued by 6six6 but I just feel like I have too many vampy colors. Bwahaha... that's something I never thought I'd say.[/COLOR]
> ...


 lol that sounds like something my (lipstick-loving) friend would say.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm in a dilemma. I want to buy Dark Room cause that shade is da bomb, but Melt's formula really doesn't help my lips too much. I have a bunch of their other shades, but I don't wear them too much due to the formula.
To buy or not to buy????


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> I'm in a dilemma. I want to buy Dark Room cause that shade is da bomb, but Melt's formula really doesn't help my lips too much. I have a bunch of their other shades, but I don't wear them too much due to the formula.
> To buy or not to buy????


  buy now and question later.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> I'm in a dilemma. I want to buy Dark Room cause that shade is da bomb, but Melt's formula really doesn't help my lips too much. I have a bunch of their other shades, but I don't wear them too much due to the formula.
> To buy or not to buy????
> 
> 
> ...


 





Thank you, Candycoatedclos!!!! You are so right. 
I will buy now and question later.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so indecisive, Cant decide if I should get any at all. I want DGAF but Im now think maybe I should only get that one. I do like Dark Room and Spacecake and a few others that dont sell out


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Thank you, Candycoatedclos!!!! You are so right.
> I will buy now and question later.


  Lol! Sorry I only say that because DR is so limited and Melt takes forever to restock anyway. I'm sure if you don't like it someone will purchase it from you.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> buy now and question later.


  Right! You can always return something or sell it if you don't like it. That's what I ended up doing with By Starlight.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Oh yeeeeeeess... Dark Room x2 MINIMUM lol smh
> 
> 
> Right! You can always return something or sell it if you don't like it. That's what I ended up doing with By Starlight.


  Stupid By Starlight!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid By Starlight!


  It looks exactly like Heroine on me lol. I didn't need a 19 buck version of Heroine lmao! Sold that joint off QUICK!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> It looks exactly like Heroine on me lol. I didn't need a 19 buck version of Heroine lmao! Sold that joint off QUICK!


  It is very Heroine like, except way drier. Or at least I found it to be really dry and kinda patchy.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Thank you, Candycoatedclos!!!! You are so right.
> I will buy now and question later.
> 
> 
> ...


 No problem. I truly appreciate the thought and feedback. I am anticipating the release, but hoping it will not sell out within a minute of going up.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No problem. I truly appreciate the thought and feedback. I am anticipating the release, but hoping it will not sell out within a minute of going up.


  hopefully not! I really wanted to get a back up of it but not sure if i should do 2 DR's and 1 6six6 AND that shipping cost -_-


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> I'm in a dilemma. I want to buy Dark Room cause that shade is da bomb, but Melt's formula really doesn't help my lips too much. I have a bunch of their other shades, but I don't wear them too much due to the formula.
> To buy or not to buy????


  The colour is beautiful, but I'd say if you have several and don't wear them because you don't like the formula that you should save your money and skip it.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> I'm in a dilemma. I want to buy Dark Room cause that shade is da bomb, but Melt's formula really doesn't help my lips too much. I have a bunch of their other shades, but I don't wear them too much due to the formula.
> To buy or not to buy????
> 
> 
> ...


 Naomi, you make too much sense for my brain at the moment. I will have to see if (1) I can actually get online in time to get it and (2) how much the shipping will be. I still want it though.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Naomi, you make too much sense for my brain at the moment. I will have to see if (1) I can actually get online in time to get it and (2) how much the shipping will be. I still want it though.


  I think you should be able to get it, I hope it doesn't sell out too quickly for everyone who wants it. Their shipping is $7.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> hopefully not! I really wanted to get a back up of it but not sure if i should do 2 DR's and 1 6six6 AND that shipping cost -_-


  I feel like the high shipping is a trick to get ppl to buy more than one item lol. I've purchased from Melt twice and each time I justified the shipping by saying to myself "as long as I get more than one it's worth it right?" LOL

  I literally will not buy anything from them one at a time!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I feel like the high shipping is a trick to get ppl to buy more than one item lol. I've purchased from Melt twice and each time I justified the shipping by saying to myself "as long as I get more than one it's worth it right?" LOL
> 
> I literally will not buy anything from them one at a time!


  Oh it most definitely is. My last order I just did a huge group order and distributed the others to my friends. $7 is not justifiable for one especially for these launches. I expect for $7 to receive this in 2 business days and with the volume that they will probably receive, I doubt anyone will get them that fast.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 4, 2014)

I WANT DGAF and Spacecake cause their so unique but from the scent descriptions you all gave and Temptalia saying they taste like playdoh and have a super sweet/plastic smell Im just doubting getting any. Ive wanted DGAF for a while though, I felt like my sister would like it since she likes unique lipstick colours. I really shouldnt be buying anymore lipsticks anyway


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

why I thought I missed out until I remembered the email said PST smh lol


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> why I thought I missed out until I remembered the email said PST smh lol


  At least you didn't do like I did and jump on the site yesterday lmao. I think I was sweating at the computer. Then I realized I was a day early lmao!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 4, 2014)

Dark Rook, Spacecake, DGAF and still on the fence about 6six6...i know it's not *exactly* like Sin or TT but it seems close enough, that do I really need it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Dark Rook, Spacecake, DGAF and still on the fence about 6six6...i know it's not *exactly* like Sin or TT but it seems close enough, that do I really need it.


  I'm debating on it and I'll probably do swatches. It's definitely different from TTT but I'm not sure about Sin.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> At least you didn't do like I did and jump on the site yesterday lmao. I think I was sweating at the computer. Then I realized I was a day early lmao!








 I did that with RHPS.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 4, 2014)

The more I look at Space Cake, the more I want it. I decided to hold off on 6six6 since I already have Prince Noir (and haven't worn it since it was released... oops!)


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Don't forget your BU!


  Is 6Six6 going to be avail this afternoon or is it just Dark Room?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is 6Six6 going to be avail this afternoon or is it just Dark Room?


  All of the shades will be available


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think you should be able to get it, I hope it doesn't sell out too quickly for everyone who wants it. Their shipping is $7.


  Yikes. That is ssteep but I paid that much to the Mac Pro store in Vegas to get Kinky.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is 6Six6 going to be avail this afternoon or is it just Dark Room?


  I think we are all hoping there will be a restock with the launch.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

*patiently awaits launch*


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think we are all hoping there will be a restock with the launch.


  They have confirmed a restock already


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yikes. That is ssteep but I paid that much to the Mac Pro store in Vegas to get Kinky.


  I just can't unless I'm getting several items, it won't compute in my brain otherwise. lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Ahhhhh! They're preparing the site!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

I just refreshed the Melt page and they got an update saying they will be back by noon PST and to enter store using a password?


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

I got the same thing too


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Great, what's the password?  lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Great, what's the password?  lol


  Lol don't worry about that. Once it's live that'll be removed


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I just refreshed the Melt page and they got an update saying they will be back by noon PST and to enter store using a password?


  That is normal, they do it before every launch.
  There is no password for us.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Ahhhhh! They're preparing the site!


  Why am I on the site with my face really close to the screen as if that is going to help me get lippies faster lol... I HAVE A PROBLEM!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

You know, i really shouldn't be getting anymore than two lippies. But I am thinking that I may bite the bullet and get all three on my list (DGAF, Space Cake and Dark Room.). That price tag total is giving me the shakes though.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh so this is par for the course?


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> haaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> GET IT! You just won't find a shade like that anywhere else! Even if you don't wear it alone, I find I can do so much with it mixing with my other lipsticks.
> ...


Misfitted, you so crazy!  LOL!

  You sweating yet?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Oh so this is par for the course?


  I think just when websites are updated. Whatever password there is is probably an admin password for site maintenance.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> haaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> GET IT! You just won't find a shade like that anywhere else! Even if you don't wear it alone, I find I can do so much with it mixing with my other lipsticks.
> ...


  Lol!! Because you want to get that order in before the site crashes


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is normal, they do it before every launch.
> There is no password for us.


  I signed up to get their newsletters last night.  I was checking my phone to see if they had sent something via email!  LOL


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm debating on it and I'll probably do swatches. It's definitely different from TTT but I'm not sure about Sin.


  I posted comparison swatches yesterday.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Misfitted, you so crazy!  LOL!
> 
> You sweating yet?


  Not yet lmao!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm worried about the site crashing!  *bites nails*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I signed up to get their newsletters last night.  I was checking my phone to see if they had sent something via email!  LOL


  Lol girl you are too funny.
  Calm down, we will get the lippies


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Not yet lmao!


*fans Misfitted just in case*


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

Im already picturing in my head how and where I'll be wearing DGAF to. I'll be playing Rihanna's "Cake" song while I get dressed to set the mood....I know I need help....


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I posted comparison swatches yesterday.


  I just looked through the gallery. We need to get the swatch threads more active because we all talk so much lol! Awesome swatches!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol!! Because you want to get that order in before the site crashes


  Right! Who knows how many people are sitting there staring at the site this time around... Melt has really grown in popularity!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Right! Who knows how many people are sitting there staring at the site this time around... Melt has really grown in popularity!


  I know! I remember my order from last year. My how a lot has changed since then!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol girl you are too funny.
> Calm down, we will get the lippies


  LOL!  It is just the only website I've ever stalked for a new release is MAC so I'm just used to waiting for the collection to pop up on the site map.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

12 minutes!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I posted comparison swatches yesterday.


  Is it similar at all to Living Legend?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> LOL!  It is just the only website I've ever stalked for a new release is MAC so I'm just used to waiting for the collection to pop up on the site map.


  I know, and it can be confusing, especially since they gave a date and time lol 
  Nothing like MAC haha


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> *fans Misfitted just in case*
> 
> lmao!
> 
> ...


  I'm trying to scarf down a pbj sammich so my hands are free when it's go time smh...


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2014)

At least no waiting room from them.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know, and it can be confusing, especially since they gave a date and time lol
> Nothing like MAC haha


  Nope, NUTHIN like MAC!


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 4, 2014)

at work and i tried to refresh the site and it's down. now i'm SUPER anxious!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Where's Ms Vandekamp?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Is it similar at all to Living Legend?


  6Six6 is not like LL :nope:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2014)

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> At least no waiting room from them.


  AMEN!!!!


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Set a reminder on my work computer, now i'm just waiting!  good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Welp....Team buy all of the Dark Rooms and 6six6's and sell for $60 a piece?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Good Luck ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Welp....Team buy all of the Dark Rooms and 6six6's and sell for $60 a piece?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Welp....Team buy all of the Dark Rooms and 6six6's and sell for $60 a piece?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL!  Don't even joke about something like that.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Welp....Team buy all of the Dark Rooms and 6six6's and sell for $60 a piece?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not one of my coin will they get!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Good luck to everyone in getting their lippies!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Welp....Team buy all of the Dark Rooms and 6six6's and sell for $60 a piece?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't forget the shipping LMFAO! I know we're gonna see some floating around for a ridiculous price!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

I really hope this goes off without a hitch...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol I couldn't help it! if this purle is a pretty berry/purple...along with how long it takes Melt to restock and it's LE. I'm sure I can see ridic prices for it!


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

I should be doing some work but I'm stalking Melts Website SMH


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Don't forget the shipping LMFAO! I know we're gonna see some floating around for a ridiculous price!


  Oh right $60 a piece + 10.99 for shipping!!!


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Brownye20 said:


> I should be doing some work but I'm stalking Melts Website SMH


Just call it a mental break! haha


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol I couldn't help it! if this purle is a pretty berry/purple...along with how long it takes Melt to restock and it's LE. I'm sure I can see ridic prices for it!


  True.  I would go crazy if I wanted 6six6 all this time.  Maybe the exposure will give them more chances for more inventory.


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 4, 2014)

Not letting me on :-(


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> Just call it a mental break! haha


  LOL


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

All is quiet in the Specktra forum as we await the launch.....


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

They're late...MAC apparently brought out Melt Cosmetics


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> All is quiet in the Specktra forum as we await the launch.....


  Girl we are too busy refreshing!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> All is quiet in the Specktra forum as we await the launch.....


  Right! It's like when the food just comes out and everyone is too deep into their plates to be bothered lmao!


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> All is quiet in the Specktra forum as we await the launch.....


  Everyone's too busy refreshing their page LOL


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

just as I almost went out to get lunch smh...


----------



## shedontusejelly (Nov 4, 2014)

Will the password screen go away, or is there really a pw?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

It's up!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Just got Dark Room! :cheer:


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 4, 2014)

WHOOP WHOOP! FINALLY GOT DGAF and DARK ROOM!


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

really $45 for two lippies.. sheesh


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2014)

Got my dark Room


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

DONE!!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 4, 2014)

Got mines back to work I go


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Dark Room & 6six6 purchased.  Back to work! haha.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 4, 2014)

Bought Dark Room.<3


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Got mines back to work I go


  same here! There should be an ordering olympics. Specktra ladies and gents would get the gold!


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

done!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

And now we wait to see how long this takes to sell out!


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 4, 2014)

Just ordered mine! I got DR, Six6Six and another DGAF since apparently I can't fine mine! Good luck ladies!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 4, 2014)

And done! Best be some lippy pics soon around here!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 4, 2014)

Well that was painless...except the whole amount I paid, haha. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Not only did I get my order in easy peasy, but I got an email from their CS right as the site went up saying they were sending me a replacement Blow... Today was a good day *ice cube voice* SHOO WOOWWWWW!!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

Got mine!


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> really $45 for two lippies.. sheesh


i feel the same, but them my addiction kicks in! lol


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> And now we wait to see how long this takes to sell out!


  Right lol! Is it petty that I want to see how long it takes for DR too disappear lol?


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

kalexis08 said:


> i feel the same, but them my addiction kicks in! lol


  yeah I went ham the other day with color pop lip stix/pencils


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

64 BUCKS FOR THREE LIPPIES!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SIGH.... Well i got my lippies. I guess I will be happy for when I get them.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Right lol! Is it petty that I want to see how long it takes for DR too disappear lol?


  Nope! it feels like you won


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

kalexis08 said:


> i feel the same, but them my addiction kicks in! lol


  Lippie addiction bit me in the but right as I was about to check out... I had everything I wanted in my cart, when went back and added Shady Lady and bang bang smh!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got Dark Room!


  Shontay was all up in this thread all stealth like.  LOL!

  And I got my Dark Room!  Just waiting on the confirmation email from Melt.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> same here! There should be an ordering olympics. Specktra ladies and gents would get the gold!


  Girl right ahahahahaha. Now we just wait for our trophy lol


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> *Shontay was all up in this thread all stealth like.  LOL!*
> 
> And I got my Dark Room!  Just waiting on the confirmation email from Melt.


  Yaassss lmao! I said to myself where is @shontay07108 I know she's up in here somewhere lol!


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

I got Dark Room & Space Cake


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> same here! There should be an ordering olympics. Specktra ladies and gents would get the gold!


  Baby look... bc we are the real MVPs lol! We don't play around about getting our stuff!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Got my Melt confirmation.  WHEW!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay. I caved and ordered Dark Room. It's soooo pretty! Happy hauling, everyone!!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 4, 2014)

I got mine! These prices, though. These chicks are lucky I like them and their CS.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL, I like their confirmation email.  Sounds very personal.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel like I just orderd something off of evilbay. But that DGAF tho'....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> LOL, I like their confirmation email.  Sounds very personal.


  it is a nice touch lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy haulin' errrbody! ompom:


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 4, 2014)

Got my Dark Room


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> LOL, I like their confirmation email.  Sounds very personal.


  They're smart. After seducing so much dollars out of our wallets, they know they should at least be sweet about us making them wealthier. lol


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Dark Room better not disappoint!

  So excited that it is close to retro matte. 

  Melt Lipsticks pretty pigmented?


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

This was my first purchase from Melt. I've been eyeing them for a year.
  Side Note: Those prices tho ....


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I got mine! These prices, though. These chicks are lucky I like them and their CS.


  I'm not even mad at their prices though. I feel like there are a lot of brands at that price or more, it's the shipping cost that I hate! Plus in a few years MAC will be probably be right up there at 19 bucks themselves smh!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Dark Room better not disappoint!  So excited that it is close to retro matte.   Melt Lipsticks pretty pigmented?


  Very!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> They're smart. After seducing so much dollars out of our wallets, they know they should at least be sweet about us making them wealthier. lol


  They must have taken psychology!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Dark Room better not disappoint!
> 
> So excited that it is close to retro matte.
> 
> Melt Lipsticks pretty pigmented?


  Girl YES! They are SO worth it!


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

they either have a large stock or no one is really on the site is still moving pretty well lol


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

I see a lot of people talking about the prices.  The lipstick price ain't bad to me at all.  I just spent $50 bucks on a Tom Ford.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My only beef is the S&H.  But with a small start up company I can understand their need to charge that much for now.  Maybe a year from now if they keep getting bigger they can offer either a lower price or free S&H with minimum $50 purchase or something.


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Brownye20 said:


> This was my first purchase from Melt. I've been eyeing them for a year.
> Side Note: Those prices tho ....


It's worth it IMO, the lip colors are very pigmented.  Shipping is what gets me lol.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Girl YES! They are SO worth it!


  I really hope so.  People's stories about the Blow lipstick are starting to worry me.  But I take it that is an isolated incident with that particular color.


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> they either have a large stock or no one is really on the site is still moving pretty well lol


i think the last time it took a bit to sell out, hopefully it'll be the same for people who weren't able to scoop dark room as fast as we were lol.


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I'm not even mad at their prices though. I feel like there are a lot of brands at that price or more, it's the shipping cost that I hate! Plus in a few years MAC will be probably be right up there at 19 bucks themselves smh!


  Sad but true. Mac seems to go up on something every year.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I see a lot of people talking about the prices.  The lipstick price ain't bad to me at all.  I just spent $50 bucks on a Tom Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep! I think most people are use MAC lipsticks as a benchmark for lipstick prices. When I was only into drugstore cosmetics I would turn my nose up at buying MAC. Now I'll drop 20 on a lipstick without batting an eye if I really want it lol. Plus with smaller companies, their cost to do business is higher than a large corporation.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Now I'm wishing I could have afforded 6six6. 

  *begins to twitch*


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I really hope so.  People's stories about the Blow lipstick are starting to worry me.  But I take it that is an isolated incident with that particular color.


  I think it was something with that initial batch or something. And since so many people complained about it at the same time, they seemed to have no issue replacing them. I literally sent them an email about mine yesterday morning and got a response back right as the site launched today. Now THAT'S customer service! They didn't ask any questions, just said they fixed the formulation issue and will be sending me a new one!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Yep! I think most people are use MAC lipsticks as a benchmark for lipstick prices. When I was only into drugstore cosmetics I would turn my nose up at buying MAC. Now I'll drop 20 on a lipstick without batting an eye if I really want it lol. *Plus with smaller companies, their cost to do business is higher than a large corporation*.


  Yes it is.

  And it is funny how one gets acclimated to things.  When I first got into MAC, the thought of spending $30 on a foundation brush was laughable.  Over the years I wound up getting about 75% of all the brushes they've ever made.  LOL!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Isn't Dark Room only available this month and never again? Kind of like what they did to Bella Donna 1?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Shontay was all up in this thread all stealth like.  LOL!  And I got my Dark Room!  Just waiting on the confirmation email from Melt.





misfitted said:


> Yaassss lmao! I said to myself where is @shontay07108  I know she's up in here somewhere lol!


  I'm always around.    I was running around this morning and at the last minute decided to get my nails done. I looked at my watch a bit later and it was 2:30. I was about to panic and then I realized..I didn't turn the time back on my watch. Talk about being pissed and relieved at the same time. :lol:


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I think it was something with that initial batch or something. And since so many people complained about it at the same time, they seemed to have no issue replacing them. I literally sent them an email about mine yesterday morning and got a response back right as the site launched today. Now THAT'S customer service! They didn't ask any questions, just said they fixed the formulation issue and will be sending me a new one!


  That's good of them! 

  Also, didn't people complain that it smelled funny too, like it turned bad already or am I making that up?  LOL


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was running around this morning and at the last minute decided to get my nails done. I looked at my watch a bit later and it was 2:30. I was about to panic and then I realized..I didn't turn the time back on my watch. Talk about being pissed and relieved at the same time.


  LOL!  It is just good to see a launch actually LAUNCH on time. 

  Take notes MAC!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I really hope so.  People's stories about the Blow lipstick are starting to worry me.  But I take it that is an isolated incident with that particular color.


  It is an isolated incident. I have almost all the other shades and they're perfect. Pigmented as hell, matte and long lasting.   This is my second favorite formula after Nars Audacious. The shipping cost is the only thing that bites my ass, but I get over it because I get my package quick. If I had to wait 5-7 business days then we'd have a problem.


----------



## Tiahaar (Nov 4, 2014)

I just ordered 6six6 and Space Cake. Yay! Couldn't afford to buy more this time. I'm waiting for to see swatches of Dark Room.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 4, 2014)

I got one DGAF and Darkroom... I'm excited! First Melt lippies


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Yep! I think most people are use MAC lipsticks as a benchmark for lipstick prices. When I was only into drugstore cosmetics I would turn my nose up at buying MAC. Now I'll drop 20 on a lipstick without batting an eye if I really want it lol. Plus with smaller companies, their cost to do business is higher than a large corporation.


  see the most I have spent for a lippies was my Train Bleu that was $25 from Nars.. I keep telling myself to stay away from the audacious but I feel a cave coming soon.. damn this lipstick addiction lol


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> It is an isolated incident. I have almost all the other shades and they're perfect. Pigmented as hell, matte and long lasting.   This is my second favorite formula after Nars Audacious. The shipping cost is the only thing that bites my ass, but I get over it because I get my package quick. If I had to wait 5-7 business days then we'd have a problem.


  Shipping definitely bites! I ordered Dark Room - I already have all the other colors that I want - so paying shipping for just one lipstick really bites the big one!!! It better be worth it.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> That's good of them!
> 
> Also, didn't people complain that it smelled funny too, like it turned bad already or am I making that up?  LOL


  Yeah, mine smelled like burnt crayons. And I tried to swatch it on my hand and it dragged and kind of crumbled. My feelings were hurt because I hadn't worn it yet! I'm kind of glad some of the ladies on Specktra had issues with theirs bc if it weren't for them I would have not thought to check mine! I would have just pulled it out one day and tried to put it on and been like wtf.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> see the most I have spent for a lippies was my Train Bleu that was $25 from Nars.. I keep telling myself to stay away from the audacious but I feel a cave coming soon.. damn this lipstick addiction lol


  Ugghh... I'm not even into Nars like that. But I keep hearing so many good things about the Audacious lippies. Ive been purposely trying to stay my tail out of that thread!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> This is my second favorite formula after Nars Audacious. The shipping cost is the only thing that bites my ass, but I get over it because I get my package quick. If I had to wait 5-7 business days then we'd have a problem.


  So glad to keep hearing how they are really pigmented.  That makes it worth the price! 

  And second favorite to Audacious?  Now we know that is a GREAT thing.  LOL!

  Oh and nice to see they ship quickly.  Being a smaller company, I would think it make take them a couple of days or so to process.


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> see the most I have spent for a lippies was my Train Bleu that was $25 from Nars.. I keep telling myself to stay away from the audacious but I feel a cave coming soon.. damn this lipstick addiction lol


  LOL...hate to be an enabler...but you should get a nars Audacious to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...it's worth the investment and just stick to your one fave shade hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So...I got dark room and shady lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had been eyeing shady lady for forever! hopefully it doesn't disappoint! Reminds me a little bit of flat out fabulous (mac)?


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> see the most I have spent for a lippies was my Train Bleu that was $25 from Nars.. I keep telling myself to stay away from the audacious but I feel a cave coming soon.. damn this lipstick addiction lol


  It is an addiction.  It is like we can't help ourselves!  LOL! 

  You have to get at least ONE Nars Audacious.  You gotta! 

  Like I've been saying in various threads, once MAC's Kinky, Nasty, and Prabal are over with then I can FINALLY concentrate on adding to my Audacious stash!  I only own Ingrid at the moment.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> LOL now I'm cheap with brushes. I cussed at the prices of the Sonia Kashuk brushes at Target but I still bought them and they are my go to brushes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to learn how to be okay with using 'cheap' brushes.  I know some people even use art brushes from like Michael's and stuff.  I guess I'm just afraid they are going to shed and spray out after a couple of uses. 

  And lol @ burnt crayons.  That is weird!  Good thing you did hear about the issues from here.  I'd be pissed too if I had a brand new lipstick that went bad!


----------



## Brownye20 (Nov 4, 2014)

leetskywalker said:


> It's worth it IMO, the lip colors are very pigmented.  Shipping is what gets me lol.


   I hate paying for shipping LOL  I'll stop gripping about it. I do own some Nars Lippies and that alone is $25 a pop


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Ugghh... I'm not even into Nars like that. But I keep hearing so many good things about the Audacious lippies. Ive been purposely trying to stay my tail out of that thread!


  We are going to get you to get an Audacious lippie.  Oh yes, we are!  *recruits Shontay*


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I need to learn how to be okay with using 'cheap' brushes.  I know some people even use art brushes from like Michael's and stuff.  I guess I'm just afraid they are going to shed and spray out after a couple of uses.
> 
> And lol @ burnt crayons.  That is weird!  Good thing you did hear about the issues from here.  I'd be pissed too if I had a brand new lipstick that went bad!


  Yeah and I was so excited to wear it, I finally had an occasion where it would have been cool to wear it lol! But I go to the grocery store wearing DGAF so I guess any occasion would be appropriate for wild lipstick colors to me lol. Yeah I've heard of ppl using art brushes, but I just can't get into that. I like Sonia Kashuk brushes because they are great quality and they are really soft, plus I can get them on the ground easily. I went to a professional artist's makeup class this past Sunday and she swears by Bdellium Tools. Because they are a smaller company that's geared more toward professionals I just assumed that they would be as exp or more exp than MAC, but she said they are very comparable to MAC in quality and performance and they are cheaper. There's a spot in my city that sells them on the ground so I might get one or two to try them out. I have three MAC brushes and while I like them, I don't even reach for them that much lol. I also like Sedona Lace brushes a lot, I have tons of those.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> We are going to get you to get an Audacious lippie.  Oh yes, we are!  *recruits Shontay*


  I will log off of this joint right now lmao!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> We are going to get you to get an Audacious lippie.  Oh yes, we are!  *recruits Shontay*


:wink: she needs one   





misfitted said:


> I will log off of this joint right now lmao!


You need one! It is law :whip:


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 4, 2014)

it was tough but I actually skipped everything...


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> We are going to get you to get an Audacious lippie.  Oh yes, we are!  *recruits Shontay*


  Audacious is the best. If you think you can buy just one, forget about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I will log off of this joint right now lmao!


  What you need is a Guerlain Rouge G!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What you need is a Guerlain Rouge G!








 not listening


----------



## StormyHiccups (Nov 4, 2014)

anyone know if there is a promo code for free ship or does that thing where you buy more than ten reduce the price to $16 ea still exist??? i want too many to justify the $19 ea and the shipping. 

  that shipping is a slap in the face at $19 a pop and im buying $100 worth of LIPSTICK


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> anyone know if there is a promo code for free ship or does that thing where you buy more than ten reduce the price to $16 ea still exist??? i want too many to justify the $19 ea and the shipping.
> 
> that shipping is a slap in the face at $19 a pop and im buying $100 worth of LIPSTICK


  Nope no codes babe!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> anyone know if there is a promo code for free ship or does that thing where you buy more than ten reduce the price to $16 ea still exist??? i want too many to justify the $19 ea and the shipping.
> 
> that shipping is a slap in the face at $19 a pop and im buying $100 worth of LIPSTICK


  Nope, they're like Dillard's online expensive shipping with no break in site.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I will log off of this joint right now lmao!
> 
> You can attempt to run but you know we won't let you hide!
> 
> ...


  Yep, just like a potato chip.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> not listening


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## essamoca (Nov 4, 2014)

Ladies...LADIES! First of all, I've been lurking this thread since I got into work this morning. I basically devoted my time to searching for more info about the lippies I wanted and I'm so glad I found this thread because many of your swatches, personal stories etc have helped me narrow my decision. And I'm not even ashamed to say I joined this site just for the sole purpose of adding this comment: THANK YOU for helping relieve my makeup addict induced anxiety over these past few hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I only have DGAF from the Melt collection and I LOVE it! Seriously one of my favorite lipsticks ever and definitely worth the price plus S&H (though I still wince whenever I think about what I saw at the checkout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Also, I freaked out when the password page wasn't going away and headed straight back here to make sure I hadn't missed any important information. I was sweating right along with y'all! My fingers were literally shaking on the keys. Actually I'm still a little shaky...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, despite my better judgment I ended up with Bane, Dark Room _and_ Spacecake. I'm really sad I can't afford to get 6six6 as well. Hopefully it will still be there in a few days but phew! It was hard enough moving around the pennies I could. Technically I have bills to pay that are a little more important but you know...priorities! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope everyone enjoys their purchases! I might post swatches eventually for anyone who's still on the fence...well that is, if they don't all sell out again before I get them in the mail


----------



## StormyHiccups (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nope no codes babe!


  i appreciate you breaking my heart gently


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Audacious is the best. If you think you can buy just one, forget about it.


  this is why I will not buy one..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> i appreciate you breaking my heart gently








 you are welcome


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 4, 2014)

essamoca said:


> Ladies...LADIES! First of all, I've been lurking this thread since I got into work this morning. I basically devoted my time to searching for more info about the lippies I wanted and I'm so glad I found this thread because many of your swatches, personal stories etc have helped me narrow my decision. And I'm not even ashamed to say I joined this site just for the sole purpose of adding this comment: THANK YOU for helping relieve my makeup addict induced anxiety over these past few hours! :clap:   I only have DGAF from the Melt collection and I LOVE it! Seriously one of my favorite lipsticks ever and definitely worth the price plus S&H (though I still wince whenever I think about what I saw at the checkout :shock: )  Also, I freaked out when the password page wasn't going away and headed straight back here to make sure I hadn't missed any important information. I was sweating right along with y'all! My fingers were literally shaking on the keys. Actually I'm still a little shaky...lol :hot:   Anyway, despite my better judgment I ended up with Bane, Dark Room _and_ Spacecake. I'm really sad I can't afford to get 6six6 as well. Hopefully it will still be there in a few days but phew! It was hard enough moving around the pennies I could. Technically I have bills to pay that are a little more important but you know...priorities!    Hope everyone enjoys their purchases! I might post swatches eventually for anyone who's still on the fence...well that is, if they don't all sell out again before I get them in the mail


  Welcome


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

essamoca said:


> Ladies...LADIES! First of all, I've been lurking this thread since I got into work this morning. I basically devoted my time to searching for more info about the lippies I wanted and I'm so glad I found this thread because many of your swatches, personal stories etc have helped me narrow my decision. And I'm not even ashamed to say I joined this site just for the sole purpose of adding this comment: THANK YOU for helping relieve my makeup addict induced anxiety over these past few hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## essamoca (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 4, 2014)

Why is shipping $7 I'm guess I'm used to free shipping first melt lippie I hope I love it


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> this is why I will not buy one..


  I thought I wasn't going to buy any. Not because of the price b/c I buy Chanel and that's more expensive, but the colors didn't jump out at me. I felt like I had to try it, though. I'm about 10 shades deep and getting more for the Sephora sale.  My favorite Melt shades are 6six6, By Starlight and Spacecake (in that order). I'm wondering if Dark Room will replace one of them. I hope so.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 4, 2014)

I just placed my order...I don't know how I let the time slip my mind! Just got Dark Room and another 6six6. Wish Nood was in the mix (such a tease!!!)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Why is shipping $7 I'm guess I'm used to free shipping first melt lippie I hope I love it


They are a small company so their costs are more than a large company would be. Their shipping is quick though (I usually get my order in 2 days).


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Some of those Melt shades are too wild for me.  I KNOW I couldn't pull them off.  The most exotic I can go is black and I just got comfortable enough for that towards the end of last year when I got Hautecore.  LOL
> 
> I know people on here keep talking about the Sonia Kashuk brushes at Target.  I'm going to have to look into them one of these days.  I've never heard of Bdellium Tools.  Might have to look them up too.  Good to know they are cheaper than MAC.
> 
> ...


 
  I think DGAF is my spirit color lol! My husband hates lipstick in general, and he especially looks at me crazy if I'm wearing an "odd" color, but I love them! See I took a break from working and left and went down the street to vote, and I came back to all of this ENABLING! Smh you heffas ain't loyal lol!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They are a small company so their costs are more than a large company would be. Their shipping is quick though (I usually get my order in 2 days).


thanks that's fast yay


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

essamoca said:


> Ladies...LADIES! First of all, I've been lurking this thread since I got into work this morning. I basically devoted my time to searching for more info about the lippies I wanted and I'm so glad I found this thread because many of your swatches, personal stories etc have helped me narrow my decision. And I'm not even ashamed to say I joined this site just for the sole purpose of adding this comment: THANK YOU for helping relieve my makeup addict induced anxiety over these past few hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Welcome to the board!  Specktra is most informative.  If you've been lurking for a few then you do know that we routinely have more info here than the sales associates that often work for these companies themselves.  LOL !


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> *runs and hides*
> 
> 
> Oh noo... those are the worst kinds of products lol!
> ...


  We're loyal. Loyal to our lippy addictions. lol


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Shontay, when is the Sephora sale?  This is the F&F sale, right?  Is it another invite/code only?  :~|

  And lol @ Misfitted.  What is up with quite a few ladies' significant others not liking lipstick?  Do they think you are going to get it all over them or something?  I love makeup but can understand if a man doesn't like wild and over the top makeup but what's wrong with a little lipstick and mascara?  LOL  I don't get it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

So I got DarkRoom, DGAF, and on a whim added Belladonna2.  Please tell me I won't regret this purchase. LOL


----------



## StormyHiccups (Nov 4, 2014)

Order placed yaaaay!

1x 6six6 
1x Space Cake 
1x DGAF 
1x By Starlight 
1x Dark Room 

I HAVE A PROBLEM. I NEED AN ADULT.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> Order placed yaaaay!
> 
> 1x 6six6
> 1x Space Cake
> ...


  That made me laugh!

  And you spent a pretty penny today!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We're loyal. Loyal to our lippy addictions. lol


  Chile... I think the only thing that could curb my addiction is babies. And I only say that because I completely stopped buying lipsticks for like 6 months of my pregnancy. But I quickly came right back lol! And the funny thing is I didn't wear a lick of makeup while I was pregnant, only for my wedding and maternity pictures this past June.  Even when I'm not wearing makeup I'm still buying LIPSTICK! I think I'm about to get worse because ended a class hosted by a professional MUA and she turned us onto all kinds of different tricks and products. I walked out of that mug with a list of crap to buy! And I made sure to find out what lippies were used on the model lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Shontay, when is the Sephora sale?  This is the F&F sale, right?  Is it another invite/code only?  :~|  And lol @ Misfitted.  What is up with quite a few ladies' significant others not liking lipstick?  Do they think you are going to get it all over them or something?  I love makeup but can understand if a man doesn't like wild and over the top makeup but what's wrong with a little lipstick and mascara?  LOL  I don't get it.


  It starts tomorrow. They mailed out cards with the code.


----------



## essamoca (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL! True!! I love to see so many dedicated fans/customers. That's a good indication of the value of the product. Well...usually. Sometimes stuff is just hyped up to be hyped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm already familiar with Melt and so far I've been happy!


----------



## essamoca (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> Order placed yaaaay!
> 
> 1x 6six6
> 1x Space Cake
> ...








 You got everything I wanted to buy besides DGAF because I already have it *goes back to crying about 6six6* Seriously this hurts a lot. But I can justify spending all that on ONE lipstick? And I'm still scared to buy By Starlight at this point.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> Order placed yaaaay!
> 
> 1x 6six6
> 1x Space Cake
> ...


  I snort laughed at this...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Chile... I think the only thing that could curb my addiction is babies. And I only say that because I completely stopped buying lipsticks for like 6 months of my pregnancy. But I quickly came right back lol! And the funny thing is I didn't wear a lick of makeup while I was pregnant, only for my wedding and maternity pictures this past June.  Even when I'm not wearing makeup I'm still buying LIPSTICK! I think I'm about to get worse because ended a class hosted by a professional MUA and she turned us onto all kinds of different tricks and products. I walked out of that mug with a list of crap to buy! And I made sure to find out what lippies were used on the model lol.


  ohhhh come over to the monthly theme thread and tell usy our tips?!?!?!?!  please! Please! please! LOL  I'll just keep stalking  you until you do. LOL


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhhh come over to the monthly theme thread and tell usy our tips?!?!?!?!  please! Please! please! LOL  I'll just keep stalking  you until you do. LOL


  LOL! I've never visited that thread, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## essamoca (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Get in on an order with a friend and split the shipping cost!


  Sadly, none of my friends are that excited about makeup. I'm a lone makeup wolf


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

essamoca said:


> Sadly, none of my friends are that excited about makeup. I'm a lone makeup wolf


  Don't worry, you are now in great company.


  I bought ran to vote and now I'm back to over 100 posts.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> It starts tomorrow. They mailed out cards with the code.


Oh, okay.  I didn't get one, at least not that I know of.  I'm just a lowly borderline BI I guess.  *kicks rocks*

  I don't know WHY they have to make it so exclusive.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I had to straight out ask my husband this question because he HATES it. He hates the texture of lipstick or gloss on his lips and he hates it getting on him. He's always worried about it somehow getting on his clothes. Sometimes I'll kiss him on the cheek when he doesn't realize I have lipstick on, then he'll go to the restroom and I hear a scream while he's washing his hands, because he just noticed the lip print on his face hours later lmao. You would think he saw blood or something smh... In there yelling "YOU PUT THAT STUFF ON ME WHYYYYYYYYYYY!"
> 
> *I have to get my shugah while I'm still doing eyes or face because once the lipstick goes on he is running from me like a little boy that doesn't want his mommy's kisses lmao.*
> 
> ...


  LOL!! Too funny!

  But seriously, it is just lipstick.  It isn't going to kill him.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Yeah and I was so excited to wear it, I finally had an occasion where it would have been cool to wear it lol! But I go to the grocery store wearing DGAF so I guess any occasion would be appropriate for wild lipstick colors to me lol. Yeah I've heard of ppl using art brushes, but I just can't get into that. I like Sonia Kashuk brushes because they are great quality and they are really soft, plus I can get them on the ground easily. I went to a professional artist's makeup class this past Sunday and she swears by Bdellium Tools. Because they are a smaller company that's geared more toward professionals I just assumed that they would be as exp or more exp than MAC, but she said they are very comparable to MAC in quality and performance and they are cheaper. There's a spot in my city that sells them on the ground so I might get one or two to try them out. I have three MAC brushes and while I like them, I don't even reach for them that much lol. I also like Sedona Lace brushes a lot, I have tons of those.


  Two of my favorite blending brushes come from Bdellium Tools. I also use the The 3/8 Lowe-Cornell 270 Maxine Mop. It's an artist paintbrush that's made from the same hair as the MAC 239. It also has the same exact shape. MAC $23 paintbrush $5. Also have you tried the Sedona Lace Vortex brushes? They are awesome. I love brushes almost as much as I love lipstick. I've got high end brushes and cheapo brushes in my collection. I'm actually currently waiting for some IT for Ulta brushes.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Two of my favorite blending brushes come from Bdellium Tools. I also use the The 3/8 Lowe-Cornell 270 Maxine Mop. It's an artist paintbrush that's made from the same hair as the MAC 239. It also has the same exact shape. MAC $23 paintbrush $5. Also have you tried the Sedona Lace Vortex brushes? They are awesome. I love brushes almost as much as I love lipstick. I've got high end brushes and cheapo brushes in my collection. I'm actually currently waiting for some IT for Ulta brushes.


  Interesting... I wonder if the "inspiration" for the design of a lot of makeup brushes comes from artist tools, I mean it kind of makes sense. Now Sedona Lace Vortex is my FAVORITE set of brushes! I use every last one of them. I bought a backup set of those plus the zippered brush belt. I even bought the travel set because I felt some kind of way about traveling with my full size set after going out of town for work once and almost having my makeup bag taken at security! I was about to have a fit! I bought an IT for Ulta brush last month, the big fluffy powder brush with the silver handle. I wanted the black one because it is SOOOO big and fluffy and it feels so luxurious, but it's not sold standalone and I was not about to buy the set that it came in. I just settled for the other one. I have to really justify those because they are not cheap!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Right! He will go on and on about how pretty my makeup looks but won't give me any shugah lol! Talking about "uh uh you got lipstick on!" So I just sneak him lmao...
> 
> 
> Lol I'm the lone makeup wolf in my crew also... They're always like YOU DON'T NEED ANYMORE LIPSTICK!!!
> ...


  I bought them during the Ulta 20% off. The two brushes you mentioned are the two brushes that I got. Both huge fluffy powder brushes. One with a black handle and one with a silver one. I have pics of the artist brush vs the MAC one some where around here.  Lucky for me my sister and my good friend out here both love makeup. I'm the worst of the crew though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here it is!


  Oh those are really similar!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Back on topic. I grabbed Dark Room. If I had to walk I was going to get that color. At the last minute 6six6 jumped into my cart. I can't wait for my lippies.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here it is!


  WOW! I guess in theory, when applying makeup you are "painting a face" so I guess makeup brushes are really not a far stretch from paint brushes!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Back on topic. I grabbed Dark Room. If I had to walk I was going to get that color. At the last minute 6six6 jumped into my cart. I can't wait for my lippies.


  I thought you had 6six6 already! You're going to love it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I thought you had 6six6 already! You're going to love it!


  I'm surprised I don't own 6six6. That sort of color is right up my alley. At first the name put me off but that went out the window pretty quick. By the time I wanted it it was sold out. I only have 2 other Melt lippies. By Starlight and Summer. I'm STILL trying to wear Summer without looking like Tyrone Biggums. Any suggestions?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Aahhhh how'd you get the black one! I only saw it in a set and I asked an associate about it and she said it didn't come separately smh.
> 
> 
> WOW! I guess in theory, when applying makeup you are "painting a face" so I guess makeup brushes are really not a far stretch from paint brushes!


  I bought them online. I've not gone to an Ulta store in a while and they are EVERYWHERE down here.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm surprised I don't own 6six6. That sort of color is right up my alley. *At first the name put me off but that went out the window pretty quick*. By the time I wanted it it was sold out. I only have 2 other Melt lippies. By Starlight and Summer. I'm STILL trying to wear Summer without looking like Tyrone Biggums. Any suggestions?


  That's why I didn't buy it at first. Went back to scoop it and that joint was sold out lol! I put it in my cart this time with a quickness! I did so many swatch searches on Summer, scouring youtube for brown girls wearing that one. It just looks milky in the tube so I stayed far away. I knew I would need hella liner to make it work and I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm surprised I don't own 6six6. That sort of color is right up my alley. At first the name put me off but that went out the window pretty quick. By the time I wanted it it was sold out. I only have 2 other Melt lippies. By Starlight and Summer. I'm STILL trying to wear Summer without looking like Tyrone Biggums. Any suggestions?


  Perhaps try a red or orange lip liner with it?   Seriously, it would have to be one hell of a name to turn me off a product. Like, it would have to be racist. Anything else just doesn't bother me really. Probably a sign of my obsession. I could wear a shade called bird poop. That's actually what I think of when I see Spacecake.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Two of my favorite blending brushes come from Bdellium Tools. I also use the The 3/8 Lowe-Cornell 270 Maxine Mop. It's an artist paintbrush that's made from the same hair as the MAC 239. It also has the same exact shape. MAC $23 paintbrush $5. Also have you tried the Sedona Lace Vortex brushes? They are awesome. I love brushes almost as much as I love lipstick. I've got high end brushes and cheapo brushes in my collection. I'm actually currently waiting for some IT for Ulta brushes.


  Geez, more brushes to try..;-)   I like bdellium, one of them I got was slightly scratchy though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm a lil afraid of my order.  this is my first time ordering from them.  I hope I love it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Speaking of brushes, I just ordered that sigma 3dhd foundation brush or whatever it's called. My friend gave me a sigma brush set a few years ago and it was trash, but I assume they've improved. The shape of the brush interests me. I want to try Sedona Lace soon.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Speaking of brushes, I just ordered that sigma 3dhd foundation brush or whatever it's called. My friend gave me a sigma brush set a few years ago and it was trash, but I assume they've improved. The shape of the brush interests me. I want to try Sedona Lace soon.


  I will say that Sedona Lace has sales ALL the time. I am forever getting 20% off emails and what not. Def try them for black friday!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I will say that Sedona Lace has sales ALL the time. I am forever getting 20% off emails and what not. Def try them for black friday!


  One 20% off ends and two days later another one starts!


----------



## macshack (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone have any lip liner suggestions to pair with DGAF?  <3


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

macshack said:


> Does anyone have any lip liner suggestions to pair with DGAF?  <3


  I think at some point there were suggestions of using an eyeliner. Since it would be easier to get a similar blue in that category rather than lip liner.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I love the Vortex brushes. Let me know how that 3D HD brush works out. I still think its very gimmicky. At least now Sigma has free shipping over $50 now. I'm going to buy a Zoeva set before I get another brush from Sigma. Don't get me wrong it doesn't mean I don't like Sigma but there are other brushes out there that currently have my attention. Have you tried Cozzette? I'm sure you will  One 20% off ends and two days later another one starts!


  I've never heard of Cozzette. I'm getting my head out of my giant high end ass right now when it comes to brushes. The only reason why I ventured out to Real Techniques is because of the name behind it. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have at the price. Sort of a too good to be true thing goes through my mind. I like the look of the sigma brush. I'm playing around with ways of applying my foundation. The Beauty Blender isn't working for me, some other brushes are OK. I'm looking for a tool and technique to really wow me.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 4, 2014)

Can't believe all the lipsticks are still available! I'm still on the fence about Dark Room, so I can't wait to see everyone's swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I've never heard of Cozzette. I'm getting my head out of my giant high end ass right now when it comes to brushes. The only reason why I ventured out to Real Techniques is because of the name behind it. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have at the price. Sort of a too good to be true thing goes through my mind. I like the look of the sigma brush. I'm playing around with ways of applying my foundation. The Beauty Blender isn't working for me, some other brushes are OK. I'm looking for a tool and technique to really wow me.


  Roque Cozzette has a line of brushes and I love his blending brushes. I picked them up at the 1st NYC IMATS. Give Sonia Kashuk a try too. I picked up the 15th anniversary brush set and I swear I just may marry the flat contour brush. They are soft and perform very well at a more than impressive price point.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Roque Cozzette has a line of brushes and I love his blending brushes. I picked them up at the 1st NYC IMATS. Give Sonia Kashuk a try too. I picked up the 15th anniversary brush set and I swear I just may marry the flat contour brush. They are soft and perform very well at a more than impressive price point.


  I actually did try Sonia Kashuk a few years ago. I gave them a go for awhile, but never really took to it. I'll probably try it again.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I actually did try Sonia Kashuk a few years ago. I gave them a go for awhile, but never really took to it. I'll probably try it again.


  Black or white handles?


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm waiting for black Friday or Cyber Monday to order something. I just wan B2.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Black or white handles?


  Black


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Seriously, it would have to be one hell of a name to turn me off a product. Like, it would have to be racist. Anything else just doesn't bother me really. Probably a sign of my obsession. I could wear a shade called bird poop. That's actually what I think of when I see Spacecake.


  I'm going to try it out with MAC Redd, MAC Cherry and MAC Embrace Me. If it doesn't work out I know a great home it can go to.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to try it out with MAC Redd, MAC Cherry and MAC Embrace Me. If it doesn't work out I know a great home it can go to.


  I'm thinking cherry will work. It tames all those bright shades for me.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally 6Six6 is mine...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Black


  Really?! When If you do try them again I hope they work out for you. I apply my foundation with the Real Techniques Sponge. I don't own a Beauty Blender.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Really?! When If you do try them again I hope they work out for you. I apply my foundation with the Real Techniques Sponge. I don't own a Beauty Blender.


  I had the real techniques sponge because I didn't want to pay up for the BB. That sponge didn't last very long for me. It was hard to clean and then it fell apart.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Chile... I think the only thing that could curb my addiction is babies. And I only say that because I completely stopped buying lipsticks for like 6 months of my pregnancy. But I quickly came right back lol! And the funny thing is I didn't wear a lick of makeup while I was pregnant, only for my wedding and maternity pictures this past June.  Even when I'm not wearing makeup I'm still buying LIPSTICK! I think I'm about to get worse because ended a class hosted by a professional MUA and she turned us onto all kinds of different tricks and products. I walked out of that mug with a list of crap to buy! And I made sure to find out what lippies were used on the model lol.


Share some of those tricks young lady!  Please!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I had the real techniques sponge because I didn't want to pay up for the BB. That sponge didn't last very long for me. It was hard to clean and then it fell apart.


  eek! Now I'm worried.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Share some of those tricks young lady!  Please!


  yeah! tell her to not be greedy!!!


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 4, 2014)

Hold up, wait a minute... I went back and I'm in the middle of reading everyone's posts from today. Once DR sells out, it's gone forever?? I had no idea. They're really trying to tempt me...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> Hold up, wait a minute... I went back and I'm in the middle of reading everyone's posts from today. Once DR sells out, it's gone forever?? I had no idea. They're really trying to tempt me...


  Dew et!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> eek! Now I'm worried.


  Hopefully, you'll have a better experience!  





ElectricLady said:


> Hold up, wait a minute... I went back and I'm in the middle of reading everyone's posts from today. Once DR sells out, it's gone forever?? I had no idea. They're really trying to tempt me...


  That's the first I heard of it being LE. That would suck.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 4, 2014)

Listen, I'm a cheap bastard. I don't like spending a penny more than necessary. But those Audacious lippies? They are the real MVP (word to Durant). I got my fix during Sephora's F&F, so I didn't pay $32, but I'm not mad at anyone who does.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Listen, I'm a cheap bastard. I don't like spending a penny more than necessary. But those Audacious lippies? They are the real MVP (word to Durant). I got my fix during Sephora's F&F, so I didn't pay $32, but I'm not mad at anyone who does.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Speaking of brushes, I just ordered that sigma 3dhd foundation brush or whatever it's called. My friend gave me a sigma brush set a few years ago and it was trash, but I assume they've improved. The shape of the brush interests me. I want to try Sedona Lace soon.


  That's interesting...  let me know how you like it. 

  I want to try Sedona lace and Cozzette...  I'll wait for black friday sales.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Listen, I'm a cheap bastard. I don't like spending a penny more than necessary. But those Audacious lippies? They are the real MVP (word to Durant). I got my fix during Sephora's F&F, so I didn't pay $32, but I'm not mad at anyone who does.


  *crying laughing*


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> I had to straight out ask my husband this question because he HATES it. He hates the texture of lipstick or gloss on his lips and he hates it getting on him. He's always worried about it somehow getting on his clothes. Sometimes I'll kiss him on the cheek when he doesn't realize I have lipstick on, then he'll go to the restroom and I hear a scream while he's washing his hands, because he just noticed the lip print on his face hours later lmao. You would think he saw blood or something smh... In there yelling "YOU PUT THAT STUFF ON ME WHYYYYYYYYYYY!"  I have to get my shugah while I'm still doing eyes or face because once the lipstick goes on he is running from me like a little boy that doesn't want his mommy's kisses lmao.   I snort laughed at this...


  Your husband and mine must be twins because he gives me the same level of dramatics. He HATES makeup of all kinds, especially lipstick. If I even come towards him with lipstick on, he is clutching his pearls, holding a crucifix, and throwing holy water in my direction. Smdh.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dew et! oke:


  I did! I didn't want to possibly miss out on this color. I got DR and Shady Lady because I've been eyeing that one for like a year.  And since we're talking about the Audacious lipsticks, I can't wait to get my hands on one! I fully intend to buy Fanny, but for some odd reason, I've been looking at Anna. I'm not one for nudes, but it looks so pretty. My only problem is that I can't find a swatch of someone with brown skin wearing it. The last thing I want is to look likes Tyrone Biggums. :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> And since we're talking about the Audacious lipsticks, I can't wait to get my hands on one! I fully intend to buy Fanny, but for some odd reason, I've been looking at Anna. I'm not one for nudes, but it looks so pretty. My only problem is that I can't find a swatch of someone with brown skin wearing it. The last thing I want is to look likes Tyrone Biggums. :/


  I think Shontay has Anna. Ask her for a swatch in the NARS thread. I'm lemming that one too. I'll try and swatch it tomorrow and take a pic either at Sephora or Nordstrom.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I did! I didn't want to possibly miss out on this color. I got DR and Shady Lady because I've been eyeing that one for like a year.  And since we're talking about the Audacious lipsticks, I can't wait to get my hands on one! I fully intend to buy Fanny, but for some odd reason, I've been looking at Anna. I'm not one for nudes, but it looks so pretty. My only problem is that I can't find a swatch of someone with brown skin wearing it. The last thing I want is to look likes Tyrone Biggums. :/





DILLIGAF said:


> I think Shontay has Anna. Ask her for a swatch in the NARS thread. I'm lemming that one too. I'll try and swatch it tomorrow and take a pic either at Sephora or Nordstrom.


  I do have Anna. It's my favorite of them all. I have a pic of me wearing it in the Nars thread for anyone who wants to dig around. If you can't find it, I'll repost.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Listen, I'm a cheap bastard. I don't like spending a penny more than necessary. But those Audacious lippies? They are the real MVP (word to Durant). I got my fix during Sephora's F&F, so I didn't pay $32, but I'm not mad at anyone who does.


:lol:


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

My lipstick shipped already. :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> My lipstick shipped already. :cheer:


Fast! ompom:


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dew et!


  Ha....I love the emoticon...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> My lipstick shipped already.


  Say what !!! *goes to check mine*


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> That's why I didn't buy it at first. Went back to scoop it and that joint was sold out lol! I put it in my cart this time with a quickness! I did so many swatch searches on Summer, scouring youtube for brown girls wearing that one. It just looks milky in the tube so I stayed far away. I knew I would need hella liner to make it work and I'm too lazy for that.I was


  I was looking at Summer as well but left it because I didn't want it to just sit there in my stash. But I am still contemplating because that's my daughter's name...Summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love her to pieces.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuck my life I've been working 12 hour days cause I do retail and I had to set my Christmas aisle and it's been such a nightmare so I totally forgot all about dark room launching.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Well damn when did Dark Room sell out?


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow,

  I bought mine 30 minutes ago....


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Its officially out. the stamp went up! 

  Who's ready for the price gouging???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Its officially out. the stamp went up!
> 
> Who's ready for the price gouging???


  That is crazy lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Two of my favorite blending brushes come from Bdellium Tools. I also use the The 3/8 Lowe-Cornell 270 Maxine Mop. It's an artist paintbrush that's made from the same hair as the MAC 239. It also has the same exact shape. MAC $23 paintbrush $5. Also have you tried the Sedona Lace Vortex brushes? They are awesome. I love brushes almost as much as I love lipstick. I've got high end brushes and cheapo brushes in my collection. I'm actually currently waiting for some IT for Ulta brushes.


  Speaking of brushes...  This is what i came home to on Sunday 





macshack said:


> Does anyone have any lip liner suggestions to pair with DGAF?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 4, 2014)

It was up for a little over 5 hours, which was pretty good. I went on their IG and the color is definitely limited edition, so I hope everyone who wanted one got to snatch it up.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd be surprised if they didn't bring it back one more time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup.


  Awwww poor brush!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> It was up for a little over 5 hours, which was pretty good. I went on their IG and the color is definitely limited edition, so I hope everyone who wanted one got to snatch it up.


  So happy I bought mine.  I learned my lesson the last time when 6six6 sold out.  I've waited almost a year for them to restock.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> That's why I didn't buy it at first. Went back to scoop it and that joint was sold out lol! I put it in my cart this time with a quickness! I did so many swatch searches on Summer, scouring youtube for brown girls wearing that one. It just looks milky in the tube so I stayed far away. I knew I would need hella liner to make it work and I'm too lazy for that.I was
> I was looking at Summer as well but left it because I didn't want it to just sit there in my stash. But I am still contemplating because that's my daughter's name...Summer
> 
> 
> ...


  This is was pushed me to get it after all the back and forth I was doing. I am soooo glad I did it now that I see the SOLD OUT banner up. Something about seeing that gives me startled shake even though I made my order. It just seems so final.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have you tried Cozzette?


Love the Cozzette brushes I picked up at IMATS NY earlier this year. I bought a set for my kit and one for personal use. I reach for those and my OCC brushes more often than my others...except maybe my MUFE ones.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'd be surprised if they didn't bring it back one more time.


  I hope they do, but ai'd be surprised. They released it today specifically because it's Lora's wedding day, so it really could be a one time thing.


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 4, 2014)

If ANYBODY has an extra Dark Room, I'll take it! I didnt know it was launching so soon. I am getting DGAF though.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I hope they do, but ai'd be surprised. They released it today specifically because it's Lora's wedding day, so it really could be a one time thing.


  Well see. its reminding me of Bella Donna 1 and no one knew that one was going to disappear


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Love the Cozzette brushes I picked up at IMATS NY earlier this year. I bought a set for my kit and one for personal use. I reach for those and my OCC brushes more often than my others...except maybe my MUFE ones.


  Are you talking about the new artisan MUFE brushes?? If so which ones do you own/love?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Where's Ms Vandekamp?


  Hello. I am here and I did buy two Dark Room lipsticks and 6Six6. I could not jump jump on Specktra during the day because I had back-to-back meetings. I was surprised that the lipsticks stayed around for more than 10 minutes. It's amazing how we lower the bar for other makeup companies simply because of Mac. If this was a Mac launch DR would have been sold out before 3:15. Lol  Glad that everyone who wanted DR was able to get it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Already got my shipping email! Woot Woot!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Its officially out. the stamp went up!   Who's ready for the price gouging???


  I can imagine it will be on EBay for $50. Heck, some may even show up in the CB for $50-$75. Lol. Let's hope not.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I can imagine it will be on EBay for $50. Heck, some may even show up in the CB for $50-$75. Lol. Let's hope not.









 that's a sale! Lol!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Already got my shipping email! Woot Woot!


 ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> Fuck my life I've been working 12 hour days cause I do retail and I had to set my Christmas aisle and it's been such a nightmare so I totally forgot all about dark room launching.


  Bummer. Hopefully you can snag one in the CB.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

Now I am getting jealous and will be stalking my email for my shipping notice!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Bummer. Hopefully you can snag one in the CB.


  CB or a Specktra giveaway??


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> Order placed yaaaay!  [COLOR=222222]1x 6six6 [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]1x Space Cake [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]1x DGAF [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]1x By Starlight [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]1x Dark Room [/COLOR]  [COLOR=222222]I HAVE A PROBLEM. I NEED AN ADULT. [/COLOR]


  Wow. You go girl. I am certain you will rock all five.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2014)

I got my shipping email too! When will they launch Nood?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> CB or a Specktra giveaway?? :santa2:


  Yup. If I don't like DR I will be selling one of my two in the CB at cost.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

@ everybody else's shipping notices.

  These ship USPS Priority, right?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mizani said:


> @ everybody else's shipping notices.  These ship USPS Priority, right?


  Yes, USPS Priority. I just got my shipping notification 10mins ago, and i ordered right when they launched, so don't fret.   Same rules apply here as they apply to MAC. Shipping notifications will come shortly people.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 4, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Are you talking about the new artisan MUFE brushes?? If so which ones do you own/love?


 Yes. I have quite a few but the ones that I use the most (and can remember the numbers off of the top of my head) are 218, 214, 216, and 228. Also 122,160, and 120


----------



## misfitted (Nov 4, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Its officially out. the stamp went up!
> 
> Who's ready for the price gouging???


 
  Wow! I definitely expected it to sell out, but not in less than 24 hours!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes. I have quite a few but the ones that I use the most (and can remember the numbers off of the top of my head) are 218, 214, 216, and 228. Also 122,160, and 120


  I LOVE those brushes. I have the 130 158 108 134 112 122 106... I have more but I cant name them off the top of my head. I got the majority of them from ebay. I took them to the MUFE store in nyc to make sure they were legit. I got and 18 piece set for 190!!!! I think even seller was PISSED because afterwards she set it buy now for 320 and up. lol.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 4, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Lol! She did some great demos on color correction (which I was most interested in) and natural contouring. I also liked that even though she was a MAC artist for a few years, she wasn't a "label snob" when it comes to makeup. She uses all kinds of brands, from drugstore, to indy, to well known and high end brands. And she was super meticulous about her blending! I need to practice on myself because my blending skills are shot to hell in a handbasket! I'll have to drop a tip in here and there as I remember them lol.   My husband likes me best completely BARE lol. Natural hair out, no makeup. But he does like when I'm all made up and we go out so he can puff his chest out lol.   That was fast!


  Same.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes, USPS Priority. I just got my shipping notification 10mins ago, and i ordered right when they launched, so don't fret.   Same rules apply here as they apply to MAC. Shipping notifications will come shortly people.


    LOL,  I've just never ordered from them before and was hoping my order went thru smoothly.  Hopefully I wasn't coming off as "omg, its only been 10 minutes and I don't have a shipping notice."  :-D


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm glad I got my order in before Dark Room sold out.  Decided to throw in another DGAF, Blow and 6six6 for good measure.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 4, 2014)

I skipped DR but now my cousin wants it. lmao. She was going to order it but didn't want to pay the shipping. Womp, womp. I think I might get Six6Six though.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Nov 5, 2014)

I was able to grab dark room last night. Thank goodness i checked in here because i got no email to say it was available lol It's totally my color and I cant wait to wear it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 5, 2014)

It's already started. Bidding is up to $47 on ebay for DR


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 5, 2014)

$47?? Wow. I don't think Melt is that well known, so I'm really surprised it's getting the MAC-type eBay treatment right now. The Rihanna connection must help a good bit.


----------



## babycheri (Nov 5, 2014)

Sigh, working retail during the holidays got me skipping releases  when DR comes in, can someone swatch it next to PH so I feel better? Lol  Now I'm debating if I need 6six6, Bane, and/or Space Case. It's either Bane or LC's Black Velvet velvetine


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 5, 2014)

From IG user @shannnyn who already has dark room says "@truebeautyfiend It is so gorgeous! I used the NYX Retractable Lip Liner in Plum. The lip liner was almost a perfect match. Love! "


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's already started. Bidding is up to $47 on ebay for DR


  Well that certainly didn't take long.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 5, 2014)

Who all has gotten shipping notices?

  Just taking inventory.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Who all has gotten shipping notices?
> 
> Just taking inventory.


  I got mine last night


----------



## Mizani (Nov 5, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I got mine last night


  Good!  Mine came at 1:20pm this afternoon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Who all has gotten shipping notices?  Just taking inventory.


I received mine yesterday


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 5, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my notice. :/ I know I ordered around 6 or so last night, but still. It's been over 24 hours. Hopefully, I won't have to wait as long as I did last year.


----------



## misfitted (Nov 5, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's already started. Bidding is up to $47 on ebay for DR


  Ain't nobody got time for that!   





Mizani said:


> Who all has gotten shipping notices?  Just taking inventory.


  Got mine this morning!


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 5, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I still haven't gotten my notice. :/ I know I ordered around 6 or so last night, but still. It's been over 24 hours. Hopefully, I won't have to wait as long as I did last year.


  I haven't gotten mine yet, either.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 5, 2014)

I think those that only had DR in their order got their shipping notices earlier.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 5, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I still haven't gotten my notice. :/ I know I ordered around 6 or so last night, but still. It's been over 24 hours. Hopefully, I won't have to wait as long as I did last year.


I haven't gotten my notice yet either but I'm not too concerned. I placed my order a few hours before DR sold out so I know the orders they received had to be high.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't receive a shipping notice either and I ordered  around 3:30 p.m. pst


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 5, 2014)

Still waiting for mine.  It'll come eventually.


----------



## karmel3326 (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't gotten mine yet and I placed my order right at launch....I ordered 6six6 and DR.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2014)

karmel3326 said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet and I placed my order right at launch....I ordered 6six6 and DR.


  I ordered around the same time as you and I did not receive a shipping confirmation either. I also ordered the exact same lipsticks as you. I am not going to worry just yet because you ladies say it's no big deal.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 6, 2014)

My lippie arrives Saturday, so excited!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally got my tracking info updated and I should be receiving my goodies this Friday!! I waited so long for these lippies!!! I am contemplating making and order of By Starlight and Blow. But the lime crime velvetines are calling me. Salem, Utopia and Wicked are calling me right now....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 6, 2014)

I got my tracking today and for some reason its being sent to my old address. I've not lived there in almost two years and I changed the address in Paypal when I moved. I don't know if they still have my old address from the last time I ordered with them. I've already contacted them and I really hope that they can help me out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my tracking today and for some reason its being sent to my old address. I've not lived there in almost two years and I changed the address in Paypal when I moved. I don't know if they still have my old address from the last time I ordered with them. I've already contacted them and I really hope that they can help me out. Fingers crossed.


  Hopefully the can fix it!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my tracking today and for some reason its being sent to my old address. I've not lived there in almost two years and I changed the address in Paypal when I moved. I don't know if they still have my old address from the last time I ordered with them. I've already contacted them and I really hope that they can help me out. Fingers crossed.


  They will! I forgot to put my apt # in my address and I emailed them right after I placed my order. They responded within the hour and fixed it promptly!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my tracking today and for some reason its being sent to my old address. I've not lived there in almost two years and I changed the address in Paypal when I moved. I don't know if they still have my old address from the last time I ordered with them. I've already contacted them and I really hope that they can help me out. Fingers crossed.
> Fingers crossed. Hopefully it's not too far away from your new house and you can easily drive there if Melt sent it there by accident.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissElle12*
> 
> ...


  Well that is good to know.

  I can't wait to see if Dark Room truly is a dark berry/wine matte lipstick.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> They will! I forgot to put my apt # in my address and I emailed them right after I placed my order. They responded within the hour and fixed it promptly!


  @MissElle12 which lipsticks did you get? Did you hear folks are already trying to sell Dark Room on EBay for $47?


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> @MissElle12 which lipsticks did you get? Did you hear folks are already trying to sell Dark Room on EBay for $47?


  6six6 and Dark Room. I've been interested in 6six6 since it was named as a dupe for Fixed on Drama. And I got Dark Room for obvious reasons, lol. Doesn't surprise me about eBay. Hell, the eBay resellers are probably in here posting with us!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Me too, mine are coming Friday!!

  Oh, BTW--I found almost ALL the Lime Crime Velvetines in the new Urban Outfitters in Herald Square on 35th street.  I was able to pick up Pink Velvet and Utopia...they had Wicked, Salem, and Suedeberry as well, but they were all out of Red Velvet when I went.

  edit: they also had Black Velvet


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Doesn't surprise me about eBay. Hell, *the eBay resellers are probably in here posting with us*!


  Hello......... When I see TTT in the clearance bin for $50 and $75, I am thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 6, 2014)

What in the world I still have not got my shipping notice yikes


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> What in the world I still have not got my shipping notice yikes


  I haven't received my notice either....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my tracking today and for some reason its being sent to my old address. I've not lived there in almost two years and I changed the address in Paypal when I moved. I don't know if they still have my old address from the last time I ordered with them. I've already contacted them and I really hope that they can help me out. Fingers crossed.


Keep us updated dilli! Hopefully they can fix it


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I haven't received my notice either....


  Glad I am not alone.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 6, 2014)

Even though I got my tracking yesterday, it still hasn't updated in the USPS system.  It still says NOT FOUND in big bold red print.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In my shipping email from Melt, they did say to allow a few days for the order to actually be filled and for the package to ship.  I understand them being behind but I find it odd to be able to print up a tracking label but not actually ship it.  I would think they would print as they go thus if they can label it then it is actually ready for shipping.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, at least the ladies receiving their packages tomorrow can hopefully provide us with more swatches in the meantime!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> 6six6 and Dark Room. I've been interested in 6six6 since it was named as a dupe for Fixed on Drama. And I got Dark Room for obvious reasons, lol. Doesn't surprise me about eBay. Hell, the eBay resellers are probably in here posting with us!


  Sorry to say, but they're not a dupe for each other. :nope:


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Me too, mine are coming Friday!!
> 
> Oh, BTW--I found almost ALL the Lime Crime Velvetines in the new Urban Outfitters in Herald Square on 35th street.  I was able to pick up Pink Velvet and Utopia...they had Wicked, Salem, and Suedeberry as well, but they were all out of Red Velvet when I went.
> 
> edit: they also had Black Velvet


  WHAT!!!! Thank you SOOOOO much for that info!!!. I shall be making a trip into the city for these. I don't have to wait for it in the mail and pay for shipping!! You really made my day with this info!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 6, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Even though I got my tracking yesterday, it still hasn't updated in the USPS system.  It still says NOT FOUND in big bold red print.  :lol:   In my shipping email from Melt, they did say to allow a few days for the order to actually be filled and for the package to ship.  I understand them being behind but I find it odd to be able to print up a tracking label but not actually ship it.  I would think they would print as they go thus if they can label it then it is actually ready for shipping.


It may be usps that hasn't updated yet. I've had plenty of packages go through them and the tracking be off. I've received a package that tracking says is still in transit lol. You never can be sure with usps. Besides, most places label their packages and send out tracking numbers before the packages are picked up. Depending on what time their delivery is picked up on a daily basis it's possible it won't be physically picked up until this evening despite the label being printed last night.


----------



## macshack (Nov 6, 2014)

I ordered DGAF, Dark Room and Six6six 30 seconds into launch and they were delivered today!!  I live about 90 minutes away from where they shipped from (Santa Clarita, CA).


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Sorry to say, but they're not a dupe for each other. :nope:


  Oops. imp:  Oh well, it's cool--colors like 6six6 are right up my alley anyway, so it will be a welcome addition to my collection. Thanks Erin!     Edit: went back and checked using the search function...it seems the general consensus in the thread is that 6six6 is better than FOD. Super excited now for it to arrive!!  





dcarrington said:


> WHAT!!!! Thank you SOOOOO much for that info!!!. I shall be making a trip into the city for these. I don't have to wait for it in the mail and pay for shipping!! You really made my day with this info!!


  You're welcome, hun!! I need to go back and see if they got red velvet back in stock!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 6, 2014)

LOVING Dark Room and 6six6. Anyone else notice Dark Room looks longer than the other lipsticks?


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 6, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow! :rasta:


yay swatches


----------



## Mizani (Nov 6, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It may be usps that hasn't updated yet. I've had plenty of packages go through them and the tracking be off. I've received a package that tracking says is still in transit lol. You never can be sure with usps. Besides, most places label their packages and send out tracking numbers before the pat.ckages are picked up. Depending on what time their delivery is picked up on a daily basis it's possible it won't be physically picked up until this evening despite the label being printed last night.


  Yes, all of this I do know and get.  But based on the way Melt themselves worded their shipping email did make it seem as though there would be a delay on their end with fulfilling the order.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Oops. imp:  Oh well, it's cool--colors like 6six6 are right up my alley anyway, so it will be a welcome addition to my collection. Thanks Erin!     Edit: went back and checked using the search function...it seems the general consensus in the thread is that 6six6 is better than FOD. Super excited now for it to arrive!! You're welcome, hun!! I need to go back and see if they got red velvet back in stock!


  Yes you'll definitely love it anyway! It's darker, more opaque, more berry, and not as dry as FOD!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Sorry to say, but they're not a dupe for each other.


  I believe you posted a swatch indicating that 6Six6 is closer to Prince Noir. Please correct me if I am wrong, my friend. I don't have Prince Noir and I know a lot  of the ladies pray that Mac will repromote it one day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I believe you posted a swatch indicating that 6Six6 is closer to Prince Noir. Please correct me if I am wrong, my friend. I don't have Prince Noir and I know a lot  of the ladies pray that Mac will repromote it one day.


  You are correct


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally my order shipped


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Finally my order shipped


  Mine too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Mine too.


yay


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I believe you posted a swatch indicating that 6Six6 is closer to Prince Noir. Please correct me if I am wrong, my friend. I don't have Prince Noir and I know a lot  of the ladies pray that Mac will repromote it one day.


  Yuppers! Only difference is one is slightly more matte than the other. But colourwise they're almost identical!


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 6, 2014)

Still no shipping email for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Still no shipping email for me.


  It's coming. Try to stay positive.


----------



## CabaretKitten (Nov 6, 2014)

Drat! Just saw all the Dark Room info today and it looks gorgeous. Does anyone know if they're likely to restock, or is that all she wrote? (Never tried Melt before)


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2014)

CabaretKitten said:


> Drat! Just saw all the Dark Room info today and it looks gorgeous. Does anyone know if they're likely to restock, or is that all she wrote? (Never tried Melt before)


  It was LE.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's coming. Try to stay positive.


  Thanks. I'm not worried. Worst case scenario, I'd get my money back.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mines comes tomorrow yayyyy


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 7, 2014)

Scheduled delivery is for today!! I'm so excited!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yuppers! Only difference is one is slightly more matte than the other. But colourwise they're almost identical!





erine1881 said:


> Yes you'll definitely love it anyway! It's darker, more opaque, more berry, and not as dry as FOD!


  Yessssss to all of this!! Thanks again for your help Erin!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay! Finally received my shipping confirmation.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

My shipping number finally updated.   It it scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 7, 2014)

Please post swatches, ladies.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Please post swatches, ladies.


Yes I agree I will not be getting mines until next week sometime late ordering I guess better late then never hehe swatches ladies cause I for sure will post some if I had mines


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Yessssss to all of this!! Thanks again for your help Erin!


  You're more than welcome hun! :kiss:


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 7, 2014)

Scheduled for delivery for tomorrow!  Too excited for Dark Room, DGAF, and Spacecake.  Been eyeing Melt for a long while and now that I'm off that grad school budget, all it took was a LE lippy to get me going ha.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

Indoor vs outdoor lighting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Indoor vs outdoor lighting


It's lovely!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Indoor vs outdoor lighting


  It looks purplely red. More reddened though.  I'm so so.Eh, It's pretty but I don't think I needed it. I do like the color a lot though.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Indoor vs outdoor lighting


  GORGEOUS!!  Thanks Erine.  Now I wonder how it compares to Tom Ford's LE Lipstick Black Orchid...


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> It looks purplely red. More reddened though.  I'm so so.Eh, It's pretty but I don't think I needed it. I do like the color a lot though.


  Personally I really hope it leans red cause I really do have a lot of colors in this family and would want one more on the red side.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> It looks purplely red. More reddened though.  I'm so so.Eh, It's pretty but I don't think I needed it. I do like the color a lot though.


  It's a deeper, plummier version of Fashion Revival.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's a deeper, plummier version of Fashion Revival.


  Ooohhh, that sounds nice!  Would you mind swatching the two?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Ooohhh, that sounds nice!  Would you mind swatching the two?








  FR, DR, Heaux


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> FR, DR, Heaux


Thank you


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Indoor vs outdoor lighting


thanks erine its drool worthy


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> FR, DR, Heaux


  Boy that was quick.  Thanks dear!  And you must have read my mind.  I was wondering how it compared to Heaux too.  Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Boy that was quick.  Thanks dear!  And you must have read my mind.  I was wondering how it compared to Heaux too.  Lol


  I'm fast! :haha:


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2014)

I just got my dark room. Love it!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got my dark room. Love it!


  Mmmhmm!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got my dark room. Love it!


  Swatches Shontay, SWATCHES!  :bigstar:


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Swatches Shontay, SWATCHES!  :bigstar:


  I look like hell and I'm dead ass tired. Maybe tomorrow? Erine's swatch captures it perfectly, though,


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got my dark room. Love it!


  Awesome!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I look like hell and I'm dead ass tired. Maybe tomorrow? Erine's swatch captures it perfectly, though,


  We can just get by with an arm swatch.  ;-)  Erine's swatch is great but you know how us lipstick hoarders are.  The more, the merrier.  Hee hee


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 7, 2014)

My order arrived!!!  Here's some swatches, compared against some others in my stash:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  L-R Heaux, Bauhau5, Fashion Revival, Dark Room  When I find my Lingering Kiss, I'll compare it against 6six6.  By the way...they smell like cupcakes!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Fyi: The first pic (no flash, indoor by the window) is the most color accurate.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2014)

Here ya go:


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> My order arrived!!!  Here's some swatches, compared against some others in my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice, thanks babe!  Can't wait for mine to arrive hopefully tomorrow.  Im going to prep my lips tonight!  LOL


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's a deeper, plummier version of Fashion Revival.


  I have FR. Thanks, girl. I def did not need it then.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Here ya go:


   Ohhhh, thank you so much, Shontay.  You are too kind!  :bouquet:


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Personally I really hope it leans red cause I really do have a lot of colors in this family and would want one more on the red side.


agreed I'm hoping the same


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the beautiful swatches


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2014)

Heaux is the closest thing I have to DR. I don't usually go for this kind of color but this one called to me. Plus, I love their formula._ Love_ it.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 7, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> By the way...they smell like cupcakes!


  Hearing that they smell like cupcakes makes me want to get DGAF but Ive heard negatives too


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 7, 2014)

Still waiting....But I have seen different swatches all over instagram. Yes, it doesn't look exactly like it doesn on the MELT website but its still something that I am happy to have. And it doesn't hurt to have DGAF and SPACE CAKE in my possession!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Me too I always worry about how a new lipstick is going to smell I hate that rose crayon smell now that they smell like cupcakes I'm adding spacecake to my list


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Heaux is the closest thing I have to DR. I don't usually go for this kind of color but this one called to *me. Plus, I love their formula. Love it.*


  Can't wait to try!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Hearing that they smell like cupcakes makes me want to get DGAF but Ive heard negatives too


  Oh no, what were the negatives?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Hearing that they smell like cupcakes makes me want to get DGAF but Ive heard negatives too


  Negatives about the smell? I don't get it. I am so sensitive to the scents I can handle on my lips and I can't even smell these lipsticks unless I put my nose to it and inhale like some kind of weirdo. I never smell or taste anything when it's on (except for Darling. That smelled like fire, :lol.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 7, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Hearing that they smell like cupcakes makes me want to get DGAF but Ive heard negatives too


  I was kinda worried too, since some ladies said in previous posts that they smell crayon-like.  I sniffed both Dark Room and 6six6 and they sorta smelled like a sweeter version of KVD studded kiss lipsticks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Dark Room is here! They smell like cupcakes!


----------



## lustnmakeup (Nov 7, 2014)

My order arrived today. DR looks great, it doesn't look as light on me as it does on others. But IDGAF doesn't look as blue on me, more violet. Eh


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dark Room is here! They smell like cupcakes!


Yay dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yay dolly


Glammy the color is :eyelove:


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glammy the color is :eyelove:


Omgosh thanks dolly I really can't wait to get mines now I know u are going to rock it well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omgosh thanks dolly I really can't wait to get mines now I know u are going to rock it well


  You will rock it too Glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You will rock it too Glammy!


awwwwww thanks dolly


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 7, 2014)

Erin was right on the money IMO as usual (you are so appreciated if no one has told you yet for today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). This is a deeper version of Fashion Revival...basically, this is exactly what I wanted FR to be. So I am a very very happy customer. I can add nightmoth to it but I'll just enjoy the beauty of it as is right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So if you have DR imo you don't need to get FR. But if you have FR, you will not regret having DR at all because its a deep enough difference.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 7, 2014)

One day my lipsticks will come...


----------



## knightress (Nov 7, 2014)

For those who received replacement Blow, did you receive shipping information or anything? I was told I would be sent a replacement, but haven't heard anything since then. I did order Dark Room, so I'm wondering if Blow may come with it.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Erin was right on the money IMO as usual (you are so appreciated if no one has told you yet for today :bigthumb: ). This is a deeper version of Fashion Revival...basically, this is exactly what I wanted FR to be. So I am a very very happy customer. I can add nightmoth to it but I'll just enjoy the beauty of it as is right now.:eyelove: . So if you have DR imo you don't need to get FR. But if you have FR, you will not regret having DR at all because its a deep enough difference.


  Awww thanks doll! 


knightress said:


> For those who received replacement Blow, did you receive shipping information or anything? I was told I would be sent a replacement, but haven't heard anything since then. I did order Dark Room, so I'm wondering if Blow may come with it.


  Yes hun, you'll receive a separate shipping notice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

knightress said:


> For those who received replacement Blow, did you receive shipping information or anything? I was told I would be sent a replacement, but haven't heard anything since then. I did order Dark Room, so I'm wondering if Blow may come with it.


Yes I did babe


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> FR, DR, Heaux


  Yessssssssssssssssssssss to these!!!!


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 7, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssss to these!!!!


  *sigh...I'm still lemming over heaux.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 7, 2014)

lilmissquinoa said:


> *sigh...I'm still lemming over heaux.


  omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you never got one? i feel like this right now


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> One day my lipsticks will come...


  Have you gotten your shipping notice yet?


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 7, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Have you gotten your shipping notice yet?


  No, ma'am.   





knightress said:


> For those who received replacement Blow, did you receive shipping information or anything? I was told I would be sent a replacement, but haven't heard anything since then. I did order Dark Room, so I'm wondering if Blow may come with it.


  I did.


----------



## BeautyByPaisley (Nov 7, 2014)

I still haven't received my shipping info either and i ordered like 10 minutes after the restock :/ although I am in canada so maybe they are doing orders outside of the states after domestic orders are all shipped out.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> No, ma'am. I did.


   Oh I am sorry.  :-(   Are you outside the US like BeautyByPaisley up above?  ^^^


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 7, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misfitted (Nov 7, 2014)

Got my yummies today! I just got home from the airport and stopped at the mailbox on the way home, I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning lol! Some quick swatches in bathroom lighting.


----------



## winnterbriyanna (Nov 7, 2014)

For Dark Room, NYX lip liner in Deep Purple is the perfect match!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2014)

For those that haven't gotten your shipping confims, like i said, don't fret. Melt posted on FB that they will come soon. They're swamped with orders, but they will come.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 8, 2014)

knightress said:


> For those who received replacement Blow, did you receive shipping information or anything? I was told I would be sent a replacement, but haven't heard anything since then. I did order Dark Room, so I'm wondering if Blow may come with it.


  No shipping intel. I was asked in an email about my address still being  up to date and it was sent out to me. Maybe, email them and see.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> omg hboy:  you never got one? i feel like this right now oke:


  Heaux is an amazing color. I missed out on it initially but I was lucky enough to grab two lipsticks after the LE launch. I got One from a friend and the other from the CB. It is worth snagging...for sure.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Heaux is an amazing color. I missed out on it but I was lucky to grab twos own the road. I got One from a friend and the other from the CB. It is worth snagging...for sure.


Heaux is my fave!


----------



## BeautyByPaisley (Nov 8, 2014)

yay I finally received my shipping notice! I can't wait


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heaux is my fave!


  Did you back it up Dolly?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

BeautyByPaisley said:


> yay I finally received my shipping notice! I can't wait


     :con:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

winnterbriyanna said:


> For Dark Room, NYX lip liner in Deep Purple is the perfect match!


  Thank you. I will have to pick that shade up. I only have NYX Purple Rain.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a feeling you may be able to grab one in the CB.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 8, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Oh I am sorry.  :-(   Are you outside the US like BeautyByPaisley up above?  ^^^


  No, I'm in the US. That's the strange part. I think my order will get filled, but it's going to take forever.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> No, I'm in the US. That's the strange part. I think my order will get filled, but it's going to take forever.


  My tracking number still hasn't updated. They sent me the number but it still says item not found.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

I emailed MELT and they got back to me. They told me there isn't much they can do once it's in the hands of the USPS system. I tried calling the post office I knew that It would go through and since the day before yesterday the number has been busy. I really hope they will attempt delivery and I can go to the post office and get the package from there. If they deliver to the address and I am unable to get it I don't know what to do next.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I emailed MELT and they got back to me. They told me there isn't much they can do once it's in the hands of the USPS system. I tried calling the post office I knew that It would go through and since the day before yesterday the number has been busy. I really hope they will attempt delivery and I can go to the post office and get the package from there. If they deliver to the address and I am unable to get it I don't know what to do next.


Damn.  What about going to the post office it's at with a print out of the tracking info, and your id and explain the situation?  They should be able to do something if it isn't "out for delivery" yet.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Damn.  What about going to the post office it's at with a print out of the tracking info, and your id and explain the situation?  They should be able to do something if it isn't "out for delivery" yet.


  According to the website it's already out for delivery. I tried calling the post office all day yesterday. I knew I wouldn't be able to go there before they closed and the number was busy. All day it was busy and I started calling them at 8am. I even called this morning and I its STILL busy. I think I'm going to drive over there and see if I can talk to someone.


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have a feeling you may be able to grab one in the CB.


  Does CB mean clearance bin? (I'm a specktra newb heheh)
  If so, I don't think I qualify yet to look in the CB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Okay, so I just wanted to share what DR looks like on me! Interesting picture since half of my face had direct sunlight on it, and the other half is indoor lighting. I just applied it messily, no lip liner. Color is a shade darker in real life but I looove it! I def prefer this over fashion revival. Oh..and it smells delicious!


----------



## nt234 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dark Room was going to be my first Melt lipstick...until I missed the launch thanks to school. Arghhhh. It looks so beautiful on! Fingers crossed that I won't miss the restock, whenever that day may come. lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you back it up Dolly?


Yes I did 


lilmissquinoa said:


> Does CB mean clearance bin? (I'm a specktra newb heheh) If so, I don't think I qualify yet to look in the CB? :shrugs:   Okay, so I just wanted to share what DR looks like on me! Interesting picture since half of my face had direct sunlight on it, and the other half is indoor lighting. I just applied it messily, no lip liner. Color is a shade darker in real life but I looove it! I def prefer this over fashion revival. Oh..and it smells delicious!


Gorgeous    





DILLIGAF said:


> I emailed MELT and they got back to me. They told me there isn't much they can do once it's in the hands of the USPS system. I tried calling the post office I knew that It would go through and since the day before yesterday the number has been busy. I really hope they will attempt delivery and I can go to the post office and get the package from there. If they deliver to the address and I am unable to get it I don't know what to do next.


Damn! I'm hoping for the best dilli :hug:


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 8, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Dark Room was going to be my first Melt lipstick...until I missed the launch thanks to school. Arghhhh. It looks so beautiful on! Fingers crossed that I won't miss the restock, whenever that day may come. lol.


  Awww - I think it was LE but hopefully they will restock anyway!!!! Everyone should be able to get their hands on this one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do love the formula too - it feels great on and is long lasting. (Excuse my chapped lips above, that's not due to the lippie, but more so poor prepping of my lips lol! )


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn! I'm hoping for the best dilli


  Thanks, Dolly!!!

  Dilli - keeping my fingers crossed. That's so frustrating


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

lilmissquinoa said:


> Thanks, Dolly!!!
> 
> Dilli - keeping my fingers crossed. That's so frustrating


  I went to the post office and they told me they could call the carrier ask him NOT to deliver and then forward it to the new address. I'm hoping that by next week I will have my lippies. Just in time for my bday. *fingers crossed*


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to the post office and they told me they could call the carrier ask him NOT to deliver and then forward it to the new address. I'm hoping that by next week I will have my lippies. Just in time for my bday. *fingers crossed*


Yay that's great news


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

The address mishap was on the fault of PayPal. I changed my shipping information when I moved and I realized I should have double checked my order confirmation. It's just that I've made at least 3 recent purchases using PayPal and got them shipped to my correct address. I've contacted PayPal and hopefully they have taken care of it on their end. Just to be sure I will be double checking everything I have shipped to me when I pay  with PayPal. I won't be entirely happy until I have my package in my hand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to the post office and they told me they could call the carrier ask him NOT to deliver and then forward it to the new address. I'm hoping that by next week I will have my lippies. Just in time for my bday. *fingers crossed*


Great news, may you get them soon


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 8, 2014)

Blow, Space Cake and IDGAF is what I want...do they ever have like free shippin or something or should I just wait for blk Friday n cross my fingers for a holiday sale or something....


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Dark Room was going to be my first Melt lipstick...until I missed the launch thanks to school. Arghhhh. It looks so beautiful on! Fingers crossed that I won't miss the restock, whenever that day may come. lol.


  It was a LE colour. There won't be a restock.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay just checked mines will be here Monday


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Finally got a shipping notice!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Finally got a shipping notice!


 
  Yaaayyy!!! I'm so happy for you!!

  Mine should be delivered shortly.  Mailman running late.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to the post office and they told me they could call the carrier ask him NOT to deliver and then forward it to the new address. I'm hoping that by next week I will have my lippies. Just in time for my bday. *fingers crossed*





DILLIGAF said:


> The address mishap was on the fault of PayPal. I changed my shipping information when I moved and I realized I should have double checked my order confirmation. It's just that I've made at least 3 recent purchases using PayPal and got them shipped to my correct address. I've contacted PayPal and hopefully they have taken care of it on their end. Just to be sure I will be double checking everything I have shipped to me when I pay  with PayPal. I won't be entirely happy until I have my package in my hand.


  That's good news that they can foward it. Stupid PayPal.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 8, 2014)

They're here! DR, IDGAF, and Space Cake. Can't wait to actually wear them. DR will definitely compliment my usual, burgundy, maroon and black fall ensembles haha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> That's good news that they can foward it. Stupid PayPal.


  UPDATE!

  I have my lippies. No thanks to the USPS. When this all started I went to the USPS website to try to get them to hold the package at the nearest Post office. I couldn't but I could sign up for text alerts tied to the package up to and including delivery. Since going to the post office this morning I've since come home and was cleaning brushes and getting ready to do some swatches. Around 2 I decided to take a nap because I wasn't feeling the best. I don't know about anyone else but if my txt message alert goes off while I'm sleeping, I hear it. I groggily reach for reach for the phone and I see an alert that the package has been delivered. This is at 430pm. The alert tells me that it was delivered to the incorrect address since 1:30. I had been to the post office before 12pm. Thankfully my friend was here and she decided to go with me to the old address. Not nearby by the way. We sped over there and found the package in the mailbox. So yay for good friends!


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> UPDATE!  I have my lippies. No thanks to the USPS. When this all started I went to the USPS website to try to get them to hold the package at the nearest Post office. I couldn't but I could sign up for text alerts tied to the package up to and including delivery. Since going to the post office this morning I've since come home and was cleaning brushes and getting ready to do some swatches. Around 2 I decided to take a nap because I wasn't feeling the best. I don't know about anyone else but if my txt message alert goes off while I'm sleeping, I hear it. I groggily reach for reach for the phone and I see an alert that the package has been delivered. This is at 430pm. The alert tells me that it was delivered to the incorrect address since 1:30. I had been to the post office before 12pm. Thankfully my friend was here and she decided to go with me to the old address. Not nearby by the way. We sped over there and found the package in the mailbox. So yay for good friends!


  YAY!!!  So happy you managed to get it! I know if something happened like that where I've lived in Detroit or here in Chicago, that package would've never even seen daylight.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 8, 2014)

So glad everything worked out for you, Dilli.  And thanks for keeping us updated.  It really is a shame that folks have to stalk to get their packages if they know they are being delivered to the wrong address.  You can't trust that the new occupant won't bogart your package which is crazy to me.  If a package that CLEARLY has someone else's name on it gets delivered to me then my first instinct isn't to open it and keep it for myself. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I have my lippies. No thanks to the USPS. When this all started I went to the USPS website to try to get them to hold the package at the nearest Post office. I couldn't but I could sign up for text alerts tied to the package up to and including delivery. Since going to the post office this morning I've since come home and was cleaning brushes and getting ready to do some swatches. Around 2 I decided to take a nap because I wasn't feeling the best. I don't know about anyone else but if my txt message alert goes off while I'm sleeping, I hear it. I groggily reach for reach for the phone and I see an alert that the package has been delivered. This is at 430pm. The alert tells me that it was delivered to the incorrect address since 1:30. I had been to the post office before 12pm. Thankfully my friend was here and she decided to go with me to the old address. Not nearby by the way. We sped over there and found the package in the mailbox. So yay for good friends!








YAY !!! That's great!!! Glad you have a friend that understood the urgency of the situatiuon and do this with you. A great ending to a frustrating situation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I have my lippies. No thanks to the USPS. When this all started I went to the USPS website to try to get them to hold the package at the nearest Post office. I couldn't but I could sign up for text alerts tied to the package up to and including delivery. Since going to the post office this morning I've since come home and was cleaning brushes and getting ready to do some swatches. Around 2 I decided to take a nap because I wasn't feeling the best. I don't know about anyone else but if my txt message alert goes off while I'm sleeping, I hear it. I groggily reach for reach for the phone and I see an alert that the package has been delivered. This is at 430pm. The alert tells me that it was delivered to the incorrect address since 1:30. I had been to the post office before 12pm. Thankfully my friend was here and she decided to go with me to the old address. Not nearby by the way. We sped over there and found the package in the mailbox. So yay for good friends!








Yay so happy for you dilli!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> They're here! DR, IDGAF, and Space Cake. Can't wait to actually wear them. DR will definitely compliment my usual, burgundy, maroon and black fall ensembles haha


  Wow! Those look sooo different on you!    





DILLIGAF said:


> UPDATE!  I have my lippies. No thanks to the USPS. When this all started I went to the USPS website to try to get them to hold the package at the nearest Post office. I couldn't but I could sign up for text alerts tied to the package up to and including delivery. Since going to the post office this morning I've since come home and was cleaning brushes and getting ready to do some swatches. Around 2 I decided to take a nap because I wasn't feeling the best. I don't know about anyone else but if my txt message alert goes off while I'm sleeping, I hear it. I groggily reach for reach for the phone and I see an alert that the package has been delivered. This is at 430pm. The alert tells me that it was delivered to the incorrect address since 1:30. I had been to the post office before 12pm. Thankfully my friend was here and she decided to go with me to the old address. Not nearby by the way. We sped over there and found the package in the mailbox. So yay for good friends!


  Wahoo! Ok, so now that you have them, whadya think!? Do you love them!?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

Ignore the vacuum and the cat. Instead focus on the beautiful lippies!!!!  L-r 6six6 and Dark Room


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Wahoo! Ok, so now that you have them, whadya think!? Do you love them!?


  They smell awesome and I'm digging the swatches. I can't wait to get them on my lips. *breaks out nightmoth and prepares to play*


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ignore the vacuum and the cat. Instead focus on the beautiful lippies!!!!  L-r 6six6 and Dark Room


  Lmao! :lol:    





DILLIGAF said:


> They smell awesome and I'm digging the swatches. I can't wait to get them on my lips. *breaks out nightmoth and prepares to play*


  Play away my friend!


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Wow! Those look sooo different on you!  Wahoo! Ok, so now that you have them, whadya think!? Do you love them!?


  Honestly it's probably my terrible indoor lighting since it's already pitch black here outside. Looking forward to actually putting them on my lips in daylight haha


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

lilmissquinoa said:


> Does CB mean clearance bin? (I'm a specktra newb heheh) If so, I don't think I qualify yet to look in the CB? :shrugs:   Okay, so I just wanted to share what DR looks like on me! Interesting picture since half of my face had direct sunlight on it, and the other half is indoor lighting. I just applied it messily, no lip liner. Color is a shade darker in real life but I looove it! I def prefer this over fashion revival. Oh..and it smells delicious!


  Dark Room looks beautiful on you. And yes, CB means clearance bin.   :welcome2:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yay just checked mines will be here Monday


  :nanas:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Finally got a shipping notice!


  :con:  finally! You can now exhale. Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> They smell awesome and I'm digging the swatches. I can't wait to get them on my lips. *breaks out nightmoth and prepares to play*


  Looking forward to your swatch.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 8, 2014)

Just got my shipping notice.  Looking forward to trying Dark Room!  I also got Blow and DGAF for a friend.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> UPDATE!  I have my lippies. No thanks to the USPS. When this all started I went to the USPS website to try to get them to hold the package at the nearest Post office. I couldn't but I could sign up for text alerts tied to the package up to and including delivery. Since going to the post office this morning I've since come home and was cleaning brushes and getting ready to do some swatches. Around 2 I decided to take a nap because I wasn't feeling the best. I don't know about anyone else but if my txt message alert goes off while I'm sleeping, I hear it. I groggily reach for reach for the phone and I see an alert that the package has been delivered. This is at 430pm. The alert tells me that it was delivered to the incorrect address since 1:30. I had been to the post office before 12pm. Thankfully my friend was here and she decided to go with me to the old address. Not nearby by the way. We sped over there and found the package in the mailbox. So yay for good friends!


  Glad you got your stuff.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ignore the vacuum and the cat. Instead focus on the beautiful lippies!!!!  L-r 6six6 and Dark Room


Yay happy u got your goodies enjoy


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 9, 2014)

Mine finally shipped on Friday and it should be here tomorrow! Can't wait to see more swatches as everyone gets their lipsticks.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> L-r 6six6 and Dark Room


Yay! Im glad it worked out for you!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

I hear folks that have received their Dark Room lipsticks are saying it looks NOTHING like the promo ad above. Do you guys agree or disagree?  Some say you have to add a dark liner to get the look or Bane underneath. I had such high hopes for this color. I even backed it up.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I hear folks that have received their Dark Room lipsticks are saying it looks NOTHING like the promo ad above. Do you guys agree or disagree? Some say you have to add a dark liner to get the look or Bane underneath. I had such high hopes for this color. I even backed it up.


On it's own, nope Dark Room does not look like that. The caption of this pic on Instagram clearly says "Dark Room with a little Bane".


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> On it's own, nope Dark Room does not look like that. The caption of this pic on Instagram clearly says "Dark Room with a little Bane".


  I totally missed that. Were you able to try it with Bane or a black lipstick underneath? Did you recreate this look on your own?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess I will have to buy a black lipstick today. Hopefully I can find a Wet N Wild in stock.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I totally missed that. Were you able to try it with Bane or a black lipstick underneath? Did you recreate this look on your own?


  No, didn't yet. I LOVE Dark Room on it's own!

  Wet n Wild has a black lipstick from the Fergie line...I think its called Pagan Angel.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> No, didn't yet. I LOVE Dark Room on it's own!  Wet n Wild has a black lipstick from the Fergie line...I think its called Pagan Angel.


  I will be on the hunt for it today.


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 9, 2014)

misfitted said:


> Got my yummies today! I just got home from the airport and stopped at the mailbox on the way home, I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning lol! Some quick swatches in bathroom lighting.


  Ooohhhhhh thanks for the comparisons.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I hear folks that have received their Dark Room lipsticks are saying it looks NOTHING like the promo ad above. Do you guys agree or disagree? Some say you have to add a dark liner to get the look or Bane underneath. I had such high hopes for this color. I even backed it up.


  No its not like this on its own. You will have to minipulate it with a liner to get this desired effect or maybe close to it. Personally I love it on its own just fine. I am very happy that I got it. Its a deeper version of Fashion Revival. I don't own Rebel. I was planning to get it but held of because of Fashion Revival. FR disappointed me. But DR makes up for it big time for me.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

I see that DGAF is sold out now. I hope everyone who wanted that lipstick was able to grab it before it was too late. When I saw the sold out sign on DGAG, I immediately ordered 6six6, Blow and By Starlight. I didn't want to have buyer's remorse.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> No its not like this on its own. You will have to minipulate it with a liner to get this desired effect or maybe close to it. Personally I love it on its own just fine. I am very happy that I got it. Its a deeper version of Fashion Revival. I don't own Rebel. I was planning to get it but held of because of Fashion Revival. FR disappointed me. But DR makes up for it big time for me.


  That's good to know. I was disappointed with FR too.  What do,you think of the formula for Dark Room?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I see that DGAF is sold out now. I hope everyone who wanted that lipstick was able to grab it before it was too late. When I saw the sold out sign on DGAG, I immediately ordered 6six6, Blow and By Starlight. I didn't want to have buyer's remorse.


  That is probably a smart move since it takes Melt a long time to restock.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I see that DGAF is sold out now. I hope everyone who wanted that lipstick was able to grab it before it was too late. When I saw the sold out sign on DGAG, I immediately ordered 6six6, Blow and By Starlight. I didn't want to have buyer's remorse.


I want to try spacecake dang it i wish I would have just ordered it with my other ones u got some great ones


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I see that DGAF is sold out now. I hope everyone who wanted that lipstick was able to grab it before it was too late. When I saw the sold out sign on DGAG, I immediately ordered 6six6, Blow and By Starlight. I didn't want to have buyer's remorse.


There was some IG crap going on with the color. People were saying instead of a blue lipstick they received a purple lipstick. Pictures were posted and sent to Melt. Lot of complaints about it. People are speculating this is why it appears to be sold out. But who knows


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 9, 2014)

I need to get a backup of space cake! I'll get 6six6 sooner or later.   I wanted to get dark room but I dislike manipulating lipsticks to make it look like something else (ie dark room + bane)  If it was originally that color I'll purchase


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 9, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Negatives about the smell? I don't get it. I am so sensitive to the scents I can handle on my lips and I can't even smell these lipsticks unless I put my nose to it and inhale like some kind of weirdo. I never smell or taste anything when it's on (except for Darling. That smelled like fire, :lol.





MissElle12 said:


> I was kinda worried too, since some ladies said in previous posts that they smell crayon-like.  I sniffed both Dark Room and 6six6 and they sorta smelled like a sweeter version of KVD studded kiss lipsticks.


  Yeah just about that scent that they smell like crayons, playdoh, a little plasticy  Still kinda want a few


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Still kinda want a few


  They changed it and now they smell better than my previous ones.
  Give in already lol


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> People were saying instead of a blue lipstick they received a purple lipstick. Pictures were posted and sent to Melt. Lot of complaints about it. People are speculating this is why it appears to be sold out. But who knows


  What?! That sucks big time. Its seems that they underestimated the demand on these lipsticks and couldn't handle the flow of it all. Ugh. I hope my order comes in correct.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> What?! That sucks big time. Its seems that they underestimated the demand on these lipsticks and couldn't handle the flow of it all. Ugh. I hope my order comes in correct.


  The order is correct, the lipstick is labeled as DGAF but instead of a blue hue, the lipstick is very purple.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

theADAiction said:


> I need to get a backup of space cake! I'll get 6six6 sooner or later.   I wanted to get dark room but I dislike manipulating lipsticks to make it look like something else (ie dark room + bane)  If it was originally that color I'll purchase


  I agree.  If Melt felt that the DR and Bane combo would sell better than why not mix it together initially and market that color.  So true.


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They changed it and now they smell better than my previous ones. Give in already lol


 Well I'll have to wait since DGAF says sold out again. You lil enabler, you!


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> There was some IG crap going on with the color. People were saying instead of a blue lipstick they received a purple lipstick. Pictures were posted and sent to Melt. Lot of complaints about it. People are speculating this is why it appears to be sold out. But who knows


  I actually have to agree. I swatched last night when I got them ( and posted) and was just assuming it was pulling so purple because of my lighting and it was next to DR. But after playing around today, it's DEFINITELY more purple than blue, and not very close to the color I've seen on people in the past. I guess I'll send an email.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> I actually have to agree. I swatched last night when I got them ( and posted) and was just assuming it was pulling so purple because of my lighting and it was next to DR. But after playing around today, it's DEFINITELY more purple than blue, and not very close to the color I've seen on people in the past. I guess I'll send an email.


  I do suggest sending them an email.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree.  If Melt felt that the DR and Bane combo would sell better than why not mix it together initially and market that color.  So true.


I can only assume that with Lora being an MUA she is pretty prone to mixing and manipulating a color. Melt is much more transparent about their manipulations when done (its usually clearly labeled what products/colors  were used on an IG post...and if you're curious about a specific promo shot on the website they will gladly tell you what was used and why if you ask). Just something to consider. I get that some people won't touch a product if it's not how they want without any work though. :shrugs:


----------



## Mizani (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a chance to wear my Dark Room yesterday.  Although I had been warned that the color might not be as dark as it appears in most photos we've seen, I was most disappointed with the application.  This lipstick just did not want to build up on my lips.  I could get the color to full opacity on the back of my hand, after several swipes, but not on my lips.  I am not impressed with this formula at all.  It does smell wonderful, though.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dark Room with Currant. It's cloudy out today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dark Room with Currant. It's cloudy out today.


  I love your faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Looking gorgeous Erin!


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dark Room with Currant. It's cloudy out today.


  Face on point, lips on point. Gorg


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking a little crazy eyed today, but DR with no liner, just Bite lip primer and cleaned up with a lip brush.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> Looking a little crazy eyed today, but DR with no liner, just Bite lip primer and cleaned up with a lip brush.


  Love it


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dark Room with Currant. It's cloudy out today.


  Dangit, I got rid of my nightmoth, current lip pencils  in my purge, all i have left are Vino and Talk that talk hope i can get this look, looks lovely Erine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Dark Room, the lighting is terrible


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They changed it and now they smell better than my previous ones.
> Give in already lol
> This is the first time I purchased from Melt so I didn't get to smell the prior batch. But the smell now seems okay to me. It does remind me of the smell a drugstore brand has. I can't quite put my finger on it but I think its Kate Moss lipsticks from Rimmel. I think they smell like those.
> 
> ...


  You girls are rocking DR! I love it. BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking at pics on instagram I notice that By Starlight is looking a lot more like the pics they have on the MELT site. This makes me even more excited to get my hands on it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Looking at pics on instagram I notice that By Starlight is looking a lot more like the pics they have on the MELT site. This makes me even more excited to get my hands on it!!


  By Starlight was reformulated to be brighter like the promos.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dark Room with Currant. It's cloudy out today.


  It looks amazing on you. Have you also tried DR with Bane? If so, did you like it.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dark Room, the lighting is terrible


  See, this is how Dark Room can look on the back of my hand but not on my lips.  Can't seem to get it rich enough.  Guess I will have to try the apply one layer, let it set, blot, then apply the next layer and see how that works.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dark Room, the lighting is terrible


  Good lighting or bad lighting you still are rocking Dark Room as you seem to do with most if not all shades. Did you add Bane under it? Did you use a liner?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Looking at pics on instagram I notice that By Starlight is looking a lot more like the pics they have on the MELT site. This makes me even more excited to get my hands on it!!


  :nanas:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> Looking a little crazy eyed today, but DR with no liner, just Bite lip primer and cleaned up with a lip brush.


  Very pretty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> Looking a little crazy eyed today, but DR with no liner, just Bite lip primer and cleaned up with a lip brush.


  :con:  :welcome2:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Mizani said:


> See, this is how Dark Room can look on the back of my hand but not on my lips.  Can't seem to get it rich enough.  Guess I will have to try the apply one layer, let it set, blot, then apply the next layer and see how that works.
> I did apply a good layer not too thick. This is about 2 layers without blotting.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vandekamp*
> ...


  Thank you! Nope, I didn't use a liner or bane with Dark Room.
  This is pretty much the true shade on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I had a chance to wear my Dark Room yesterday.  Although I had been warned that the color might not be as dark as it appears in most photos we've seen, I was most disappointed with the application.  This lipstick just did not want to build up on my lips.  I could get the color to full opacity on the back of my hand, after several swipes, but not on my lips.  I am not impressed with this formula at all.  It does smell wonderful, though.


  This does not sound good. If DR looks better with another lipstick why didn't Melt create the desired color initially.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did apply a good layer not too thick. This is about 2 layers without blotting.
> 
> 
> Girl, I tried about 4 layers yesterday and still couldn't get the desired effect.
> ...


 
  So many companies do this, it is just crazy.  The first time I was a 'victim' of this was a few years ago with the 2009 Chanel Holiday collection.  The one that had the lipsticks Maniac, Hysteria, and Obscure.  Anyways, I fell in love with the promo pic but none of those lipsticks came close to how the promo pic looked and the application was AWFUL.  I've been turned off by Chanel lipsticks ever since.  Don't get the hype.  A couple of years later I did get the Chanel La Provocante lipstick and although that matte formula is better than the Noir collection, it is still not too impressive considering the price.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Mizani said:


> Girl, I tried about 4 layers yesterday and still couldn't get the desired effect.      So many companies do this, it is just crazy.  The first time I was a 'victim' of this was a few years ago with the 2009 Chanel Holiday collection.  The one that had the lipsticks Maniac, Hysteria, and Obscure.  Anyways, I fell in love with the promo pic but none of those lipsticks came close to how the promo pic looked and the application was AWFUL.  I've been turned off by Chanel lipsticks ever since.  Don't get the hype.  A couple of years later I did get the Chanel La Provocante lipstick and although that matte formula is better than the Noir collection, it is still not too impressive considering the price.


  IMO UD also did it with the Mrs. Mia Wallace Iipstick. The promo ad made it look like a darker red matte when in fact it was anything but a matte. I was very disappointed. And of course, Mac did it with Pure Heroine.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> IMO UD also did it with the Mrs. Mia Wallace Iipstick. The promo ad made it look like a darker red matte when in fact it was anything but a matte. I was very disappointed. And of course, Mac did it with Pure Heroine.


They all do it. Melt is the only one I've ever seen be pretty upfront about asking for details when it comes to how a lipstick looks in a specific photo. Anytime I've emailed them and asked they have responded quickly and in detail. The IG pics I've seen Lora post usually says if she used another lippie or a liner. Ultimately I always know not to rely completely on a promo shot to tell me how a color will really look...photoshop is the devil lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks amazing on you. Have you also tried DR with Bane? If so, did you like it.


  I did not. I never mix lipsticks. Ever. But l will line with a darker liner and then use a lighter lipstick and blend the two. But i never mix because I'd hate for someone to ask me what I'm wearing and then be like "oh it's a mixture of blah blah blah" and them not be able to recreate it. Hence the situation we're in with DR.   This is why i don't mix. Ombre, yes. Mix, no.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> This is why i don't mix. Ombre, yes. Mix, no.


  I don't mix lipsticks either.  I just use lip liner to give me a border...especially with lighter colors cause I got big lips.  LOL


----------



## Mizani (Nov 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They all do it. Melt is the only one I've ever seen be pretty upfront about asking for details when it comes to how a lipstick looks in a specific photo. Anytime I've emailed them and asked they have responded quickly and in detail. The IG pics I've seen Lora post usually says if she used another lippie or a liner. Ultimately I always know not to rely completely on a promo shot to tell me how a color will really look...photoshop is the devil lol


  I do appreciate them doing this so folks know what to expect.  However, I am with Vandy...why not just make the lipstick itself actually look like the promo pic? 

  But like I said earlier, I like the color of DR when it is up to full opacity on the back of my hand.  I just wish I can get it to look like that on my lips.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Mizani said:


> I do appreciate them doing this so folks know what to expect.  However, I am with Vandy...why not just make the lipstick itself actually look like the promo pic?   But like I said earlier, I like the color of DR when it is up to full opacity on the back of my hand.  I just wish I can get it to look like that on my lips.  :lol:


  Yup. I am with you all the way.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my tracking today and for some reason its being sent to my old address. I've not lived there in almost two years and I changed the address in Paypal when I moved. I don't know if they still have my old address from the last time I ordered with them. I've already contacted them and I really hope that they can help me out. Fingers crossed.
> I'm kinda wondering if this is going to happen with mine.  Tracking says it is in my old neighborhood, but the email notification does say my address.  we'll see.  I have NO problem knocking on my neighbors door and asking for my package. LOL
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  this is disappointing.  I ordered DGAF


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm kinda wondering if this is going to happen with mine.  Tracking says it is in my old neighborhood, but the email notification does say my address.  we'll see.  I have NO problem knocking on my neighbors door and asking for my package. LOL
> 
> 
> this is disappointing.  I ordered DGAF


  I saw RiRi Talk That Talk on Ebay for $119. Are you kidding me?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ipstick&_nkw=talk+that+talk+lipstick&_sacat=0


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm kinda wondering if this is going to happen with mine.  Tracking says it is in my old neighborhood, but the email notification does say my address.  we'll see.  I have NO problem knocking on my neighbors door and asking for my package. LOL    this is disappointing.  I ordered DGAF


Some still received a Blue lipstick, it looks like a batch issue!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 10, 2014)

ah maybe once you get access to the clearance bin! hopefully you get one soon!


----------



## mpurek (Nov 10, 2014)

I was finally able to place an order for Space Cake, DGAF and Blow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I cannot wait for them to get here!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you ladies. Everyone looks amazing with the DR. Mine is waiting for me at the PO. Hoping my mom will be able to
pick it up for me some time this week. Is everyone loving it? How does it feel? Can't wait to get mine and try it on!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw RiRi Talk That Talk on Ebay for $119. Are you kidding me? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ipstick&_nkw=talk+that+talk+lipstick&_sacat=0


Wow! Can't be mad at the seller though if someone is desperate (and IMO crazy) enough to pay that much! I've been thinking hard about unloading a couple of my RiRi backups but there's no way I would list it for that much! Especially not TTT lol. I think the most I would list any LE lippie from mac might be $40 on eBay...only because after ebay fees and PayPal fees...and shipping you'd end up getting closer to $30. Not even sure I would do that...just seems a bit much. Now if I listed it for auction and people pushed the price up to an excessive number then that's on the bidders lol. To each their own but I've never been that desperate for anything MAC...:shrugs:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw RiRi Talk That Talk on Ebay for $119. Are you kidding me? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ipstick&_nkw=talk+that+talk+lipstick&_sacat=0


  Now that's just disgusting


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow! Can't be mad at the seller though if someone is desperate (and IMO crazy) enough to pay that much! I've been thinking hard about unloading a couple of my RiRi backups but there's no way I would list it for that much! Especially not TTT lol. I think the most I would list any LE lippie from mac might be $40 on eBay...only because after ebay fees and PayPal fees...and shipping you'd end up getting closer to $30. Not even sure I would do that...just seems a bit much. Now if I listed it for auction and people pushed the price up to an excessive number then that's on the bidders lol. To each their own but I've never been that desperate for anything MAC...


  It's crazy I know. Someone PM me this morning about selling their TTT in the CB for $50. I said no way. She has been trying to sell it for awhile. Someone else is trying to sell one in the CB for $75. Yikes.I've been luck in the CB so far. I have either gifted stuff or done a swap.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's crazy I know. Someone PM me this morning about selling their TTT in the CB for $50. I said no way. She has been trying to sell it for awhile. Someone else is trying to sell one in the CB for $75. Yikes.I've been luck in the CB so far. I have either gifted stuff or done a swap.


  I starting to go off the CB, the prices are just ridiculous


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Now that's just disgusting


  I know. In fact, I am not even sure it would be authentic after seeing the crayon-like colors for the RiRi lip gloss someone on EBay was trying to sell. There must have been like 10 lip gloss shades for sale.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I know. In fact, I am not even sure it would be authentic after seeing the crayon-like colors for the RiRi lip Bay was trying to sell. There must have been like 10 lip gloss shades for sale.


  When it comes to shopping on eBay, I have to ask for more pics of the item. I've seen someone on the UK site selling one of the Heirloom Object of Affection pigment set for £50... The set costs £26...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's crazy I know. Someone PM me this morning about selling their TTT in the CB for $50. I said no way. She has been trying to sell it for awhile. Someone else is trying to sell one in the CB for $75. Yikes.I've been luck in the CB so far. I have either gifted stuff or done a swap.


I honestly thought the CB generally gave reasonable prices versus EBay lol. Guess I've never looked around to notice. Don't get me wrong...I don't have a problem with someone making a profit if they want to...that's the heart of business. Then again...you can't get what you're asking for if there isn't a buyer willing to pay it so if everyone involved is happy then I'm happy for them lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> When it comes to shopping on eBay, I have to ask for more pics of the item. I've seen someone on the UK site selling one of the Heirloom Object of Affection pigment set for £50... The set costs £26...


  Why do folks want to take advantage of others?? I dunno. I guess on Ebay it is okay. Buyer beware.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I honestly thought the CB generally gave reasonable prices versus EBay lol. Guess I've never looked around to notice. Don't get me wrong...I don't have a problem with someone making a profit if they want to...that's the heart of business. Then again...you can't get what you're asking for if there isn't a buyer willing to pay it so if everyone involved is happy then I'm happy for them lol


  Very true. There are a couple of women who have recently gotten screwed by someone on Specktra in the CB. The person was from the UK. He agreed to swap one product for another. The problem was these women send him their stuff but he did not send them what he agreed to send leaving them high and dry. And these women are pissed. This person has been very active on Specktra from time to time.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Very true. There are a couple of women who have recently gotten screwed by someone on Specktra in the CB. The person was from the UK. He agreed to swap one product for another. The problem was these women send him their stuff but he did not send them what he agreed to send leaving them high and dry. And these women are pissed. This person has been very active on Specktra from time to time.


  That's very worrying. It gives the rest of us who are loyal and share the same passion in makeup a bad name


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2014)

Speaking of TTT, bought it on eBay (I don't want to talk about how much that cost, silly bidder pushed up my bid ) and...  I love the colour and finish... But... It's really patchy and I had to keep applying during my train journey into work


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

they are here yayyyyyy loving the look of both and they do smell wonderful why are they in different boxes is it because dark room is le I'm going to order spacecake now


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> they are here yayyyyyy loving the look of both and they do smell wonderful why are they in different boxes is it because dark room is le I'm going to order spacecake now


Glad you got them! And yes it's because dark room is LE. Mine came earlier today but I'm a little under the weather so I haven't tried DR yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> they are here yayyyyyy loving the look of both and they do smell wonderful why are they in different boxes is it because dark room is le I'm going to order spacecake now


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6666FF]Thank you ladies. Everyone looks amazing with the DR. Mine is waiting for me at the PO. Hoping my mom will be able to[/COLOR] [COLOR=6666FF]pick it up for me some time this week. Is everyone loving it? How does it feel? Can't wait to get mine and try it on![/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=6666FF] [/COLOR]


  LAHVING IT!!! 


allthingsglam said:


> they are here yayyyyyy loving the look of both and they do smell wonderful why are they in different boxes is it because dark room is le I'm going to order spacecake now


  Just a change it packaging is all. No biggie.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Glad you got them! And yes it's because dark room is LE. Mine came earlier today but I'm a little under the weather so I haven't tried DR yet.


 Thanks butterflyeyes hoping u feel better soon


Vandekamp said:


> :nanas:


thanks vandekamp


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> they are here yayyyyyy loving the look of both and they do smell wonderful why are they in different boxes is it because dark room is le I'm going to order spacecake now


ompom:


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> LAHVING IT!!!  Just a change it packaging is all. No biggie.


Thanks erine


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ompom:


thanks dolly


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 10, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > they are here yayyyyyy loving the look of both and they do smell wonderful why are they in different boxes is it because dark room is le I'm going to order spacecake now
> ...


 Thank you, Erin!! I can't wait to get mine and play with it.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright my DGAF is purple.  :-/  I'll post a pic as soon as I get the camera up and running.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> loving dr on u erine my god I need current liner now  Dark Room with Currant. It's cloudy out today.





Shleeface said:


> Looking a little crazy eyed today, but DR with no liner, just Bite lip primer and cleaned up with a lip brush.


 Love


Dolly Snow said:


> Dark Room, the lighting is terrible


omgosh dolly u look beautiful in any light love dr on u


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Alright my DGAF is purple.  :-/  I'll post a pic as soon as I get the camera up and running.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Alright my DGAF is purple.  :-/  I'll post a pic as soon as I get the camera up and running.


  Purple?  I thought it was supposed to be blue?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Alright my DGAF is purple.  :-/  I'll post a pic as soon as I get the camera up and running.


Pop them an email   





allthingsglam said:


> Love omgosh dolly u look beautiful in any light love dr on u


Thank you glammy! :hug:


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Alright my DGAF is purple.  :-/  I'll post a pic as soon as I get the camera up and running.


yay


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

I already emailed them.  I also noticed my belladonna2 is smudged.   Now that I realized she mixed DR with BD2, Bane and Spacecake, I can't wait to get the later and play. 
  I think the purple DGAF is gorgeous though, If they can guarantee a blue replacement, I'll pay for and keep this one. 
  I also think the cupcake smell is strong. I imagine on my almost migraine days where one is slowly coming, or dissipating this is going to be nauseating.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I already emailed them.  I also noticed my belladonna2 is smudged.   Now that I realized she mixed DR with BD2, Bane and Spacecake, I can't wait to get the later and play.  I think the purple DGAF is gorgeous though, If they can guarantee a blue replacement, I'll pay for and keep this one.  I also think the cupcake smell is strong. I imagine on my almost migraine days where one is slowly coming, or dissipating this is going to be nauseating.


that's color is stunninggggg enjoy I should have got that one I love the purple color


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I already emailed them.  I also noticed my belladonna2 is smudged.   Now that I realized she mixed DR with BD2, Bane and Spacecake, I can't wait to get the later and play.  I think the purple DGAF is gorgeous though, If they can guarantee a blue replacement, I'll pay for and keep this one.  I also think the cupcake smell is strong. I imagine on my almost migraine days where one is slowly coming, or dissipating this is going to be nauseating.


still very pretty


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I already emailed them.  I also noticed my belladonna2 is smudged.   Now that I realized she mixed DR with BD2, Bane and Spacecake, I can't wait to get the later and play.  I think the purple DGAF is gorgeous though, If they can guarantee a blue replacement, I'll pay for and keep this one.  I also think the cupcake smell is strong. I imagine on my almost migraine days where one is slowly coming, or dissipating this is going to be nauseating.


  That is lovely. I would get another DGAF just for the mistake.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 10, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Speaking of TTT, bought it on eBay (I don't want to talk about how much that cost, silly bidder pushed up my bid ) and...  I love the colour and finish... But... It's really patchy and I had to keep applying during my train journey into work


Check the RiRi Fall thread--I reposted a tip from Liba that helps with the patchiness issue.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> That is lovely. I would get another DGAF just for the mistake.


  I'm loving it. No complaints at all, except it should be what it should be ya know?  but if i have to wait for a blue restock, I won't mind.  

  So speaking of the smell, ten minutes after I typed that, I got a blind spot migraine.  Hopefully it's related to something else and not that.  I haven't been able to narrow down why I am getting these so frequently and what my triggers are.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm loving it. No complaints at all, except it should be what it should be ya know?  but if i have to wait for a blue restock, I won't mind.    So speaking of the smell, ten minutes after I typed that, I got a blind spot migraine.  Hopefully it's related to something else and not that.  I haven't been able to narrow down why I am getting these so frequently and what my triggers are.


I agree it should be a blue lipstick!


----------



## lustnmakeup (Nov 10, 2014)

I emailed them about my DGAF, they tried to make me ship it back but after I showed pictures I explained to them that I was not paying to ship back an item due to their product not being correct. So since it is now out of stock, they are suppose to be sending me Spacecake instead.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

lustnmakeup said:


> I emailed them about my DGAF, they tried to make me ship it back but after I showed pictures I explained to them that I was not paying to ship back an item due to their product not being correct. So since it is now out of stock, they are suppose to be sending me Spacecake instead.


  yeah, I don't blame you on that one.   Ok, this sucks that they don't have anymore, b/c we know how long we'll have to wait.  We've already been waiting.  LOL


----------



## lustnmakeup (Nov 10, 2014)

IKR! I really wanted a blue lippie. I guess I'll have to wait for months again lol


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I already emailed them.  I also noticed my belladonna2 is smudged.   Now that I realized she mixed DR with BD2, Bane and Spacecake, I can't wait to get the later and play.
> I think the purple DGAF is gorgeous though, If they can guarantee a blue replacement, I'll pay for and keep this one.
> I also think the cupcake smell is strong. I imagine on my almost migraine days where one is slowly coming, or dissipating this is going to be nauseating.


  When I tried DGAF, It was totally blue. But after Dolly mentioned that some people were having issues with their DGAF, I went to check it on instagram and I came across one woman where it definitely was not DGAF. Its looked more like MAC's Smoked Purple instead. But the others looked like maybe it was more so the lighting so I pulled out mine again and swatched it. I started to panic because it looked more like a purple to me swatched. I just put in on again and it looked blue like the first time. I said all that to say that mayyyyybbbeee it could be the lighting effecting out it looks to you. I should be getting By Starlight some time this week so I will get to see if they are basically the same or not. If so than I will notify them.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 10, 2014)

lustnmakeup said:


> I emailed them about my DGAF, they tried to make me ship it back but after I showed pictures I explained to them that I was not paying to ship back an item due to their product not being correct. So since it is now out of stock, they are suppose to be sending me Spacecake instead.


  So I got a reply back from them this morning:

  "Hi Ashley! We will of course take care of you if you are not happy with DGAF. Would you like another shade sent out? We can also refund you if you don't like it after trying it on "

​I sent in photos as well, and replied questioning whether I have to pay to ship back a defective product.  Hopefully I get the same response you did.  They aren't as speedy in their reply this time around.  Really wanted DGAF, but if it comes down to having to choose a different color for a replacement for now and wait for them to correct it and take another chance a few months from now, I will.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> So I got a reply back from them this morning:
> 
> "Hi Ashley! We will of course take care of you if you are not happy with DGAF. Would you like another shade sent out? We can also refund you if you don't like it after trying it on "
> 
> ​I sent in photos as well, and replied questioning whether I have to pay to ship back a defective product.  Hopefully I get the same response you did.  They aren't as speedy in their reply this time around.  Really wanted DGAF, but if it comes down to having to choose a different color for a replacement for now and wait for them to correct it and take another chance a few months from now, I will.


  I think they are truly swamped with orders right night now and they can't get back as quickly as they did before. I ordered right when the restock took place and got a confirmation for my order less than five minutes afterwards. I just made an order I believe on Saturday (or late Friday evening) and I have yet to receive an order confirmation.


----------



## Aelann (Nov 10, 2014)

My DGAF is also purple, I emailed melt cosmetics and was told that it's a violet based blue and that if I am unhappy with the way it looks on me I can ship it back for a return or an exchange.  Its a beautiful color so its not that I'm unhappy, I just was expecting a blue lipstick and feel that what I got is what by starlight should look like.  What do you guys think? I already emailed them some pics so they can see what I'm talking about but I'm not sure it'll make a difference.  I'm bummed out cause I waited months for them to restock specifically because I wanted an awesome blue lipstick, I already have a ton of purple ones.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 10, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I think they are truly swamped with orders right night now and they can't get back as quickly as they did before. I ordered right when the restock took place and got a confirmation for my order less than five minutes afterwards. I just made an order I believe on Saturday (or late Friday evening) and I have yet to receive an order confirmation.


  I don't think it's anything fishy haha.  I know things are crazy around there between orders and issues right now.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

I also ordered from Lime Crime and Sephora since Friday and I am just now receiving an order confirmation from SEPHORA!!!! This holiday season is going to be bananas with orders I predict. They are swamped with orders. I have yet to receive any confirmation from Lime Crime. I need to go and get stock in the makeup business. Social Media has brought it into a different level and their are making a KILLING with sales from their products with free advertising from everyone.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 10, 2014)

Dark Room is pretty, but I'm not that wowed by it. Shady Lady is another story, though-- love it! I think I'll be wearing it tomorrow. And they've definitely improved the scent. My By Starlight from last year has a not so great powdered donut scent, but these two smell like straight up cupcakes and icing.  And I can't believe they're asking you guys to send their messed up lipstick back. Are you kidding me?? You should be able to keep it (because that is a pretty purple) and they need to send DGAF in its true color, free of charge. That was their mistake and what they're doing isn't cool.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

Even though I don't mind the color, I'm not paying for their mistake. 


dcarrington said:


> When I tried DGAF, It was totally blue. But after Dolly mentioned that some people were having issues with their DGAF, I went to check it on instagram and I came across one woman where it definitely was not DGAF. Its looked more like MAC's Smoked Purple instead. But the others looked like maybe it was more so the lighting so I pulled out mine again and swatched it. I started to panic because it looked more like a purple to me swatched. I just put in on again and it looked blue like the first time. I said all that to say that mayyyyybbbeee it could be the lighting effecting out it looks to you. I should be getting By Starlight some time this week so I will get to see if they are basically the same or not. If so than I will notify them.


  LOL, no this is purple.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 10, 2014)

Got my reply ladies.
  "No you don't need to send anything back if you would like another shade sent out  We have seen some customers unhappy with the shade and will take their feedback into account for the future <3"

   Looks like they are taking the complaints seriously and doing what they can to rectify the situation.  Good luck to my fellow DGApurpleFers.  Hopefully they get the color back to the original one on the next restock.  In the meantime, I'm having Blow sent as a replacement.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Even though I don't mind the color, I'm not paying for their mistake.
> LOL, no this is purple.


  LOL. Maybe if they get enough complaints about this than they will just send a new one free of charge like they did blow. Its always frustrating when you don't get what you paid for.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> Got my reply ladies.
> "No you don't need to send anything back if you would like another shade sent out  We have seen some customers unhappy with the shade and will take their feedback into account for the future <3"
> 
> Looks like they are taking the complaints seriously and doing what they can to rectify the situation.  Good luck to my fellow DGApurpleFers.  Hopefully they get the color back to the original one on the next restock.  In the meantime, I'm having Blow sent as a replacement.


  Great to hear. I guess they reached their quota of complaints to change their approach.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Aelann said:


> My DGAF is also purple, I emailed melt cosmetics and was told that it's a violet based blue and that if I am unhappy with the way it looks on me I can ship it back for a return or an exchange.  Its a beautiful color so its not that I'm unhappy, I just was expecting a blue lipstick and feel that what I got is what by starlight should look like.  What do you guys think? I already emailed them some pics so they can see what I'm talking about but I'm not sure it'll make a difference.  I'm bummed out cause I waited months for them to restock specifically because I wanted an awesome blue lipstick, I already have a ton of purple ones.


 It would help if people with the issue would post a comparison pic of themselves wearing DGAF now and one of someone else wearing the original on social media...tag Melt along with hashtags. Express how you can't believe these are the same lipstick as previously released. Might help...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

I wonder if they will be able to recreate the color or if they are going to have a DGAF 2?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 10, 2014)

I just emailed them. My DGAF is really purple lol.. I mean it's cute, but I ordered a blue lippie so ... yea I need my blue lippie :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I wonder if they will be able to recreate the color or if they are going to have a DGAF 2?


  I am pretty sure they will be able to recreate the color, seeing as it was only this restock that had the issue.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

So how long did we wait for this restock of DGAF? LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

They want me to ship it back.  I will in a prepaid envelope, but I'm not paying for shipping twice.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> They want me to ship it back.  I will in a prepaid envelope, but I'm not paying for shipping twice.


Are they going to refund you the full amount including shipping? Since it is not the color that it's supposed to be...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I already emailed them.  I also noticed my belladonna2 is smudged.   Now that I realized she mixed DR with BD2, Bane and Spacecake, I can't wait to get the later and play.  I think the purple DGAF is gorgeous though, If they can guarantee a blue replacement, I'll pay for and keep this one.  I also think the cupcake smell is strong. I imagine on my almost migraine days where one is slowly coming, or dissipating this is going to be nauseating.


  Yours looks blue to me. Purple-based blue, but blue none the less.    





Aelann said:


> My DGAF is also purple, I emailed melt cosmetics and was told that it's a violet based blue and that if I am unhappy with the way it looks on me I can ship it back for a return or an exchange.  Its a beautiful color so its not that I'm unhappy, I just was expecting a blue lipstick and feel that what I got is what by starlight should look like.  What do you guys think? I already emailed them some pics so they can see what I'm talking about but I'm not sure it'll make a difference.  I'm bummed out cause I waited months for them to restock specifically because I wanted an awesome blue lipstick, I already have a ton of purple ones.


  Yours is definitely purple.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

Does any one have both Kelly Yum Yum and Shady Lady? I want to know if they are dupes for eachother.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yours is definitely purple.


  *sigh*  I know my colors.  and this is not blue.   I wouldn't have emailed them otherwise.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Are they going to refund you the full amount including shipping? Since it is not the color that it's supposed to be...


  good idea.I'll check.


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 10, 2014)

As a former chemist, it is very important to write down everything that you have done in the lab. In the event that you want to recreate something, you don't have to scratch your brain because you wrote everything down precisely.   Melt should have the formula of their lipsticks down and create it in smaller batches so they won't make mistakes in the future.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 10, 2014)

Had the same dramas with shipping, too. I'm canceling my order with Lime Crime. I'd do the same with Sephora, but everything I want is out of stock on beauty.com. In other news, I got my Melt order! I like Dark Room. It and Bang Bang apply smoothly, but Shady Lady and Belladonna 2 are a bit stiff. Shady Lady and Bang Bang are not for the meek. Those shits are bright as hell!  Edit-I meant Stupid Love, not Shady Lady.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 10, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Does any one have both Kelly Yum Yum and Shady Lady? I want to know if they are dupes for eachother.


  Of the top of my head, KYY is definitely brighter, if not also a touch lighter than SL.  I have both, I just need to see if I can find my sample of KYY somewhere.  I'll post pics if I find it.


----------



## Aelann (Nov 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yours is definitely purple.


  Yea, the swatch actually left a light reddish stain on the back of my hand =(  not as bad as by starlight which leaves a bright pink stain on me but still.  It's a deep cool toned sort of purple but a purple nonetheless.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh*  I know my colors.  and this is not blue.   I wouldn't have emailed them otherwise.


  Well ok then.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 10, 2014)

For some reason, it wouldn't let me upload pics on my iPhone, but appears to work from my Android.   Anyway, here are comparison swatches of (L to R) Stupid Love, KYY, and Shady Lady.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 10, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Check the RiRi Fall thread--I reposted a tip from Liba that helps with the patchiness issue.


  Found it. Thank you very much


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> For some reason, it wouldn't let me upload pics on my iPhone, but appears to work from my Android.


 If you have iOS 8.0 on your iphone I think that's what the issue is. I couldn't upload from mine until I finally updated to 8.1 (or whatever the latest version is). Now uploading works fine.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  WOW!!! That Shady Lady is a stunner!!! Thank you for the swatches. It seems closer to Stupid Love but they are all still different from one another. It looks like I'll be giving Shady Lady a try soon.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> For some reason, it wouldn't let me upload pics on my iPhone, but appears to work from my Android.   Anyway, here are comparison swatches of (L to R) Stupid Love, KYY, and Shady Lady.


  If you have KYY you don't need stupid Love or vice versa.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 10, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, it wouldn't let me upload pics on my iPhone, but appears to work from my Android.
> ...


  Weird. I updated to 8.1 in the last week or so. Didn't have any problems before that.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Weird. I updated to 8.1 in the last week or so. Didn't have any problems before that.


Interesting. I avoided updating my iOS until a few days ago because I always wait it out for a bit and for the most part 8.0 was working fine for me on my 6. Only consistent issue was that I couldn't upload pics in Safari. I thought it was just on here until I tried to do it on another site. But since my updating a few days ago I've been able to upload everywhere. :shrugs:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 11, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Speaking of TTT, bought it on eBay (I don't want to talk about how much that cost, silly bidder pushed up my bid ) and... I love the colour and finish... But... It's really patchy and I had to keep applying during my train journey into work


  It is patchy but so pretty. I wear it with a similar liquid lipstick on top to help with that But sparingly because I have a hard time making it work to a point.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

Question ladies... Is Blow a matte, satin or frost??? I've been eyeing it online and have read/seen several reviews and the last one I watched by Jaz Jackson on YT got me a lil confused... Jaz said she wouldn't call it a matte but more of a cremesheen because of its reflective properties... I'm not a big fan of cremesheens so I'm hesitant to order... I would appreciate help from someone who actually owns Blow, please and thanx in advance


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Question ladies... Is Blow a matte, satin or frost??? I've been eyeing it online and have read/seen several reviews and the last one I watched by Jaz Jackson on YT got me a lil confused... Jaz said she wouldn't call it a matte but more of a cremesheen because of its reflective properties... I'm not a big fan of cremesheens so I'm hesitant to order... I would appreciate help from someone who actually owns Blow, please and thanx in advance


  Theyre all matte. Very matte.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Question ladies... Is Blow a matte, satin or frost??? I've been eyeing it online and have read/seen several reviews and the last one I watched by Jaz Jackson on YT got me a lil confused... Jaz said she wouldn't call it a matte but more of a cremesheen because of its reflective properties... I'm not a big fan of cremesheens so I'm hesitant to order... I would appreciate help from someone who actually owns Blow, please and thanx in advance


Matte! All of them are matte!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Theyre all matte. Very matte.


 Ok so u must own all of them to make that statement or is that just the general consensus??? I just don't wanna order,pay their $7 for shipping and wait, only to be disappointed...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok so u must own all of them to make that statement or is that just the general consensus??? I just don't wanna order,pay their $7 for shipping and wait, only to be disappointed...


She owns every single shade   I own blow and others, not all yet!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

AGAIN... I would appreciate help from someone who actually owns Blow, not DGAF, not By Starlight, not 6six6... Just sayin! That YT review by Jaz Jackson did not give me a matte finish!!! Maybe it needs to dry down idk lol...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She owns every single shade   I own blow and others, not all yet!


 Ok thanx girl  I feel confident enough to order now haha!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

Somebody just pm'd me about 6six6 lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok thanx girl  I feel confident enough to order now haha!


No problem :wink:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> AGAIN... I would appreciate help from someone who actually owns Blow, not DGAF, not By Starlight, not 6six6... Just sayin! That YT review by Jaz Jackson did not give me a matte finish!!! Maybe it needs to dry down idk lol...


Like it's already been said, Blow is matte. Under no circumstances or imagination of the mind can anyone remotely compare it to being a cremesheen :nono:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Like it's already been said, Blow is matte. Under no circumstances or imagination of the mind can anyone remotely compare it to being a cremesheen :nono:


Agreed babe!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Edit-I meant Stupid Love, not Shady Lady.


  Urban Outfitters sells Lime Crime too, both in store and online!


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Nov 11, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> WOW!!! That Shady Lady is a stunner!!! Thank you for the swatches. It seems closer to Stupid Love but they are all still different from one another. It looks like I'll be giving Shady Lady a try soon.


  I looooove shady lady!!! My all time favorite non-nude lippie is Mac's Flat out Fabulous...and this ties with it! Initially, I was worried they would look too similar, but they are different and I love them equally!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Like it's already been said, Blow is matte. Under no circumstances or imagination of the mind can anyone remotely compare it to being a cremesheen :nono:


 Gotcha, not sure why Jaz Jackson said Blow had "reflective properties" in her Melt Cosmetics review video.... Watch the review for urself and u will see!!! But nevertheless, I've placed my order so thanx again ladies


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 11, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Urban Outfitters sells Lime Crime too, both in store and online!


  I knew about online, but as for physical locations, I thought it was only the Urban Outfitters in NYC. No? I hate that store, anyway. I just learned from [@]nana91[/@] that it's in Sephora now, so I'll never have to f with LC directly ever again. Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Aelann said:


>


  Oh that's not how my DGAF looks at all! It's clearly blue, you're looks like a prettier version of By Starlight. I hope they rectify it for you.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Edit-I meant Stupid Love, not Shady Lady.


  If it helps, Lime Crime is now sold at Sephora.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup! Just learned that this AM.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I just learned from @nana91 that it's in Sephora now, so I'll never have to f with LC directly ever again. Yay!


Yep, the 35th street location.  Lol, when I go I make a beeline for the cosmetics area and the LC section is always swamped with tourists.

  It's in Sephora now?? That I didn't know--good thing cuz I was just about to place an order! Let me go update that, lol!

  Thanks!!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok so u must own all of them to make that statement or is that just the general consensus??? I just don't wanna order,pay their $7 for shipping and wait, only to be disappointed...


  Every single one.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Every single one.


 Must be nice!


----------



## Aelann (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's not how my DGAF looks at all! It's clearly blue, you're looks like a prettier version of By Starlight. I hope they rectify it for you.


 Thanks, I actually had to double check the tube after swatching to make sure it was the right one lol.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Every single one.


  Team buy all of the lipsticks? Lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Team buy all of the lipsticks? Lol!


Always :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If it helps, Lime Crime is now sold at Sephora.


  Thank you for letting me know. I didn't know that.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I didn't know that.


 Lime Crime is quoted  as being "ONLINE ONLY" on Sephora.com... I just so happened to be looking at some of the fun colors offered by them when I noticed the online notation of exclusivity


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Lime Crime is quoted  as being "ONLINE ONLY" on Sephora.com... I just so happened to be looking at some of the fun colors offered by them when I noticed the online notation of exclusivity


  Good to know especially since some people are having issues with Lime Crime directly.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good to know especially since some people are having issues with Lime Crime directly.


 Girl I like to "play" with makeup before purchasing  so I'm often times hesitant to order online... Poisonberry is attracting me though lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Girl I like to "play" with makeup before purchasing  so I'm often times hesitant to order online... Poisonberry is attracting me though lol


  I recently bought Utopia and Red Velvet.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 11, 2014)

​


Vandekamp said:


> I recently bought Utopia and Red Velvet.


 Kool how r they???


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> ​  Kool how r they???


  I like Red Velvet. Utopia pulls more pink than purple on me.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 11, 2014)

Swatches time! Everything's posted on Facebook and Instagram!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 11, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Swatches time! Everything's posted on Facebook and Instagram!


Love


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm loving dark room such a beautiful color have not tried 6and6 yet my bf like get that out of this house he like I'm not playing Lmbo he forgot about it already


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Everybody looks so lovely wearing DR!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Swatches time! Everything's posted on Facebook and Instagram!


  Beautiful. I love Dark Room.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I didn't know that.


  About time. Lmao.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2014)

Finally got around to wearing Dark Room today. Love it. It comes out pretty dark on me. I have no complaints. Kinda wished I had bought two, but it's OK.


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 12, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Question ladies... Is Blow a matte, satin or frost??? I've been eyeing it online and have read/seen several reviews and the last one I watched by Jaz Jackson on YT got me a lil confused... Jaz said she wouldn't call it a matte but more of a cremesheen because of its reflective properties... I'm not a big fan of cremesheens so I'm hesitant to order... I would appreciate help from someone who actually owns Blow, please and thanx in advance


  Honestly, I think blow has a different finish compared to Melts other lipsticks. When layered it has a sheen to it. I usually apply translucent powder on top. FYI, I have the earlier batches of blow.


----------



## theADAiction (Nov 12, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Swatches time! Everything's posted on Facebook and Instagram!


  Juicy and beautiful. You're werking this color!! :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

theADAiction said:


>


  She does look beautiful in DR. It looks even darker on me. I tried DR on with a black lipstick and it wasn't even necessary to replicate te look in the ad. Dark Room was perfect on its own.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried their new Blow out yet? I still haven't gotten around to swatching mine because it's disappeared somewhere in my room. Is it comparable to how Blow was before it's transformation?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Has anyone tried their new Blow out yet? I still haven't gotten around to swatching mine because it's disappeared somewhere in my room. Is it comparable to how Blow was before it's transformation?


The same except for a slight sheen. But still a matte


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The same except for a slight sheen. But still a matte


  Thanks Dolly.  
  I don't know where mine ran off to, and I was contemplating getting another if I can't find it but didn't know if it turned out to be the same or if it did a transformation to a whole other colour like DGAF seems to of.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Dolly.   I don't know where mine ran off to, and I was contemplating getting another if I can't find it but didn't know if it turned out to be the same or if it did a transformation to a whole other colour like DGAF seems to of. :haha:


Haha DGAF idk what happened this time around...I hoped everyone got the gorgeous blue like before.  It is worth getting again if you cant find it Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is worth getting again if you cant find it Naomi


----------



## KEvers (Nov 12, 2014)

YAY! My lipsticks are here!! They sent a cute little mi


pinkcrush said:


> Ahhh a different finish just as the YT video by Jaz Jackson depicted... A few know-it-all's here SWORE up and down that it was EXTREMLY MATTE and didn't see how anyone could possibly ever even fathom considering it anything other than EXTREMELY MATTE!!! I rest my case... Thanx for ur input and backing my previous posts mama


  Have you looked at Melt's website? Have you read the description for Blow? Xoxo- A friend of the "know it all"


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

KEvers said:


> *YAY! My lipsticks are here!! They sent a cute little mi*
> Have you looked at Melt's website? Have you read the description for Blow? Xoxo- A friend of the "know it all"








 Enjoy!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 12, 2014)

Should  I get spacecake or bane for my replacement DGAF?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Should  I get spacecake or bane for my replacement DGAF?


  I'd go with Spacecake just since it's the more original of the two.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Should  I get spacecake or bane for my replacement DGAF?


Both are my faves. So hard to pick..uh Bane if you want black. But SpaceCake is this really cool blue grey. That can pull more grey on some or pull more blue on others. I'm no help lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd go with Spacecake just since it's the more original of the two.


:nods: Agreed


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 12, 2014)

It would be great of everyone could get back to topic  I will delete some posts - everyone should be able to express their opinion without calling anyone any names.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Should  I get spacecake or bane for my replacement DGAF?


  Spacecake!  Been loving mine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Shleeface said:


> Spacecake!  Been loving mine.


I'm wearing it today, so gorgeous


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Should  I get spacecake or bane for my replacement DGAF?


  Bane. I think I am growing to like black lipstick. I never thought I would say that. It's not so bad. It's actually a pretty bold and sassy color.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Finally got around to wearing Dark Room today. Love it. It comes out pretty dark on me. I have no complaints. Kinda wished I had bought two, but it's OK.


  If I decide to part with my backup, I'll let you know first.   





Naynadine said:


> It would be great of everyone could get back to topic  I will delete some posts - everyone should be able to express their opinion without calling anyone any names.


  Looks like I missed something.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 12, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It would be great of everyone could get back to topic  I will delete some posts - everyone should be able to express their opinion without calling anyone any names.


  I'm starting to wonder what I'd missed on here


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm starting to wonder what I'd missed on here


----------



## KEvers (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Bane. I think I am growing to like black lipstick. I never thought I would say that. It's not so bad. It's actually a pretty bold and sassy color.


  Me too, Vandekamp! Who would have ever thought!?


----------



## Deja Beauty (Nov 13, 2014)

I emailed Melt yesterday because my lippies still haven't come and I ordered early morning on 11/7. I NEVER pay $7 for shipping, I always do standard when I make online purchases so to only have the option of "2-day priority" shipping I'm disappointed.  I didn't get confirmation that my order shipped until Tuesday and then cldn't even track my package until today only to find that my estimated delivery wasn't until tomorrow. A week from my order date. Smh. Melt was actually kind enough to refund me my shipping so I decided that I'm going to order my other two lippies tomorrow once I take a look at my others. I ordered 6six6 and DGAF but now I'm a little worried about DGAF after seeing a couple ppl say theirs was purple and not blue. I hope that isnt gonna be the same with mine. I'll be soooo upset and then I WONT be ordering from them again. But if all goes well with that I'm gonna get Blow and Space Cake.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 13, 2014)

Deja Beauty said:


> I emailed Melt yesterday because my lippies still haven't come and I ordered early morning on 11/7. I NEVER pay $7 for shipping, I always do standard when I make online purchases so to only have the option of "2-day priority" shipping I'm disappointed.  I didn't get confirmation that my order shipped until Tuesday and then cldn't even track my package until today only to find that my estimated delivery wasn't until tomorrow. A week from my order date. Smh. Melt was actually kind enough to refund me my shipping so I decided that I'm going to order my other two lippies tomorrow once I take a look at my others. I ordered 6six6 and DGAF but now I'm a little worried about DGAF after seeing a couple ppl say theirs was purple and not blue. I hope that isnt gonna be the same with mine. I'll be soooo upset and then I WONT be ordering from them again. But if all goes well with that I'm gonna get Blow and Space Cake.


  You do realize that there was a Saturday (they may not operate on Saturdays), Sunday (Sundays don't count), and a holiday (no mail delivery), right? So your delivery time was the same as everyone elses.


----------



## Deja Beauty (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes. But I guess my mistake is that Im used to ordering from larger companies where my order and tracking info is sent the same day. Because even with weekend and Holiday I estimated my package would arrive Wednesday/Thursday. They apologized and told me they had an overwhelming amount of orders so I felt bad for nagging in the end.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

KEvers said:


> Me too, Vandekamp! Who would have ever thought!? :shock:


  IKR. Lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd go with Spacecake just since it's the more original of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too! LOL   Ahwell!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> You really weren't LOL...   but I went with spacecake...
> Me too! LOL   Ahwell!


  Lmao I know, and good pick!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

KEvers said:


> Me too, Vandekamp! Who would have ever thought!? :shock:


  Have you mixed DR with a black lipstick to try to get the look in the promo ad?


----------



## cocotears (Nov 15, 2014)

My burgundy (still hate the name) lipstick arrived yesterday and I love it! It went on so smoothly and was just the color I was looking for this Fall! I may snag another before it goes out of stock again.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My burgundy (still hate the name) lipstick arrived yesterday and I love it! It went on so smoothly and was just the color I was looking for this Fall! I may snag another before it goes out of stock again.


  Are you referring to 6Six6?


----------



## cocotears (Nov 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you referring to 6Six6?


  Yup yup.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao I know, and good pick!


  thanks. 

  I still want my DGAF...


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 15, 2014)

I wore Dark Room yesterday and really ended up liking it on me. Between this and Fashion Revival, I feel like I can completely skip whatever that burgundy is in the Nasty Gal collection.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 15, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My burgundy *(still hate the name*) lipstick arrived yesterday and I love it! It went on so smoothly and was just the color I was looking for this Fall! I may snag another before it goes out of stock again.


  Well I made a second order last week for By Starlight, Blow and that burgundy lipstick (@cocotears, you're definiteyly not alone. I don't want to say the name anymore). About 24 hours after that I decided to change my order to just By Starlight because I was really turned off by the name of one lipstick and couldn't imagine Blow looking good on me and wondered if I would ever wear it. I thought they got my request for my order change and didn't think twice about it. Almost a week went by and I didn't hear anything back until Thursday evening. They gave me my tracking number and said that I should expect my package tomorrow (Friday). I was elated! The box never showed up because I have a jacked up usps deliverer who lied and said that I wasn't home. So I had to pick it up today. When I got the box and opened it up I was surprised to see all three of the lipsticks I originally ordered were apart of this order dispite my request to change it. Crazy enough, this made me gitty because really...MELT gets me all gitty and excited. 

   I just tried on all three lipsticks and let me just say that By Starlight.... *HAS ME OVER THE MOON AND BACK!!!! UGH!!!* I realllllly love that color. Its my favorite purple thus far! It beats out Heroine in my opinion. I can make is close to a dark purple almost like Punk Couture if I'd like. But with only 1 maybe 2 coats at the most is when is SHINES for me!!!. GORGEOUS!
  Blow surprisingly is a second runner up. It is beautiful and I actually plan on wearing it instead of having it collect dust. It brings out the shape of my lips beautifully. and when I had a black liner to it...it just goes to a whole other level of beauty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

  The burgundy lipstick (lol) was a pretty lipstick to. It does look like the some others in my stash like Diva. Would I have been upset if they actually left this one out of my order...no. But the formula of MELT lipsticks and how comfortable they are when worn is undeniable. I'll probably wear this one of my other lipsticks in this color just because of the formula. I have not tried any NARS Audacious lipsticks but so far... MELT is my favorite lipstick formula for sure. I will make another order around Black Friday when hopefully they will advertise free shipping. 
   MELT makes me happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

So after reading the thread and the comments about people's DGAF I went and took a second look at mine, I had opened it and swatched so quickly I didn't examine it too thoroughly, had surgery this week so I set aside most of my new packages for later, I just thought wow gorgeous...and it is, but looking at it again, after seeing pictures of it on Amy(from Sugarpill) mine definitely does not look like the bright blue like the original. It is more of a very purple-based blue- a gorgeous one, it really is, but definitely not that bright blue...so now I am torn, it is really pretty but it's not the bright blue I was expecting. I wonder if there was a change in the formula?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So after reading the thread and the comments about people's DGAF I went and took a second look at mine, I had opened it and swatched so quickly I didn't examine it too thoroughly, had surgery this week so I set aside most of my new packages for later, I just thought wow gorgeous...and it is, but looking at it again, after seeing pictures of it on Amy(from Sugarpill) mine definitely does not look like the bright blue like the original. It is more of a very purple-based blue- a gorgeous one, it really is, but definitely not that bright blue...so now I am torn, it is really pretty but it's not the bright blue I was expecting. I wonder if there was a change in the formula?


  I did not get DGAF but I have seen it on others and it looks pretty. It's a color that is not for everyone, myself included. However, if you like it, I say keep it. I would call Melt though and tell them that what you received is not what you expected or had seen advertised. Based on the other comments in this thread your complaint will not be foreign to them. Keep us posted.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I did not get DGAF but I have seen it on others and it looks pretty. It's a color that is not for everyone, myself included. However, if you like it, I say keep it. I would call Melt though and tell them that what you received is not what you expected or had seen advertised. Based on the other comments in this thread your complaint will not be foreign to them. Keep us posted.


  Thanks. I think I will email them and let them know. I do think the color is really pretty though and will keep it. I just think it definitely is *not* what I was expecting.


----------



## BeautyByPaisley (Nov 16, 2014)

sorry ignore the eyeliner swatches butttt I think my DGAF is purple to me. You can definitely see the purple base as it fades out. I love the colour but it's just not what I was expecting :/


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2014)

BeautyByPaisley said:


> sorry ignore the eyeliner swatches butttt I think my DGAF is purple to me. You can definitely see the purple base as it fades out. I love the colour but it's just not what I was expecting :/


  I'm sorry, but i don't see it as purple. I definitely see the purple base, but calling it completely purple, i just don't see it. :shrugs:  Not sure if this will help anyone, but here's my DGAF from the first batch for reference.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the DGAF I think most of us were expecting that Amy is wearing here http://instagram.com/p/vbTAaURRP_/?modal=true The color @erine1881 is more purple based blue to me as well though....and it certainly doesn't look the same as the one in the picture above. I know mine isn't purple, its blue, but it's not the blue I am seeing in Melt's pictures, I think that's where some are a bit confused, and some seem even more purple, which of course our skin tones(and lighting) can affect the color also.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> This is the DGAF I think most of us were expecting that Amy is wearing here http://instagram.com/p/vbTAaURRP_/?modal=true The color @erine1881  is more purple based blue to me as well though....and it certainly doesn't look the same as the one in the picture above. I know mine isn't purple, its blue, but it's not the blue I am seeing in Melt's pictures, I think that's where some are a bit confused, and some seem even more purple, which of course our skin tones(and lighting) can affect the color also.


  That's the DGAF I remember.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  That is what mine looks like too.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is what mine looks like too.


  So maybe this is basically what it does look like, but then what's with the super bright blue ones being seen on people like Amy and the Melt models and such. Even people on instagram are posting their lipsticks look nothing like the one Amy is wearing and are disappointed.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Right, which may be why some people are confused? So maybe this is basically what it does look like, but then what's with the super bright blue ones being seen on people like Amy and the Melt models and such. Even people on instagram are posting their lipsticks look nothing like the one Amy is wearing and are disappointed.


  I wonder if the promo ad for Melt mentions that DGAF is mixed with another color. Just a thought.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I wonder if the promo ad for Melt mentions that DGAF is mixed with another color. Just a thought.


  Possible, but a lot of people outside of Melt's promo's had that same color, like Shrinkle...she usually mentions all the products she uses in her pictures. Does it still look as purple-based on the lips as in swatches...I feel like on Charisma's pics, her swatches seem more purple-based and on her lips brighter blue comes out, http://charismafull.com/2014/02/19/melt-cosmetics-dgaf-lipstick-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Possible, but a lot of people outside of Melt's promo's had that same color, like Shrinkle...she usually mentions all the products she uses in her pictures. Does it still look as purple-based on the lips as in swatches...I feel like on Charisma's pics, her swatches seem more purple-based and on her lips brighter blue comes out, http://charismafull.com/2014/02/19/melt-cosmetics-dgaf-lipstick-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


  DGAF definitely looks blue on Charrisma's lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Right, which may be why some people are confused?
> So maybe this is basically what it does look like, but then what's with the super bright blue ones being seen on people like Amy and the Melt models and such. Even people on instagram are posting their lipsticks look nothing like the one Amy is wearing and are disappointed.


  Flash maybe, when I wear mine and the light is super bright outside it looks very bright blue.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Flash maybe, when I wear mine and the light is super bright outside it looks very bright blue.


  Good point, that could contribute too. Lots of things can have an effect...but it's definitely a bit confusing, and disappointing(for some) when what you get is not what you've been seeing, because I think we can at least all agree that the colors we've been swatching is definitely not as bright blue as the color in the promo's or photos floating around online.

  EDIT: I think you have a huge point actually, looking back through some posts a few have posted flash and non-flas photos and the non-flash definitely look more purple-ish and the flash based brighter blue.


----------



## BeautyByPaisley (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah that helps actually! I was going by a picture I saw of somone comparing the original to the newer one and mine looked like the newer more purple one. No it's not totally purple but it's not a bright true blue like the website pictures to me but I'm sure it's the right colour I was just expecting something a little different I guess


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2014)

I wore DarkRoom today.  LOVE IT! I should have gotten a backup.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore DarkRoom today.  LOVE IT! I should have gotten a backup.


  Yes. You should have. I love, love, love it too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> This is the DGAF I think most of us were expecting that Amy is wearing here http://instagram.com/p/vbTAaURRP_/?modal=true The color @erine1881 is more purple based blue to me as well though....and it certainly doesn't look the same as the one in the picture above. I know mine isn't purple, its blue, but it's not the blue I am seeing in Melt's pictures, I think that's where some are a bit confused, and some seem even more purple, which of course our skin tones(and lighting) can affect the color also.


  Yes totally agree on everything....


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

OK, so I sent MELT pictures of my belladonna 2 b/c it looked like there was a smudge on it. They sent me a replacement, and I see the same thing, but not as bad. I don't want to go back them and appear like I'm being shady, so can I sanitize them and they'll be ok?  Plus I don't think I need two, I might give the other to my MOm, but want to make sure it is ok.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, so I sent MELT pictures of my belladonna 2 b/c it looked like there was a smudge on it. They sent me a replacement, and I see the same thing, but not as bad. I don't want to go back them and appear like I'm being shady, so can I sanitize them and they'll be ok?  Plus I don't think I need two, I might give the other to my MOm, but want to make sure it is ok.


It should be ok


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks love!  I don't want to have them send out a third and it still have it on there ya know?  And I originally sent them an email b/c I wanted to confirm if it was ok.  I'll see if I have the pic to post.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks love!  I don't want to have them send out a third and it still have it on there ya know?  And I originally sent them an email b/c I wanted to confirm if it was ok.  I'll see if I have the pic to post.


  I see the smudge, but it shouldn't be harmful or anything


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm wearing Bane today. It's been 6hrs and it's still going strong! No bleeding or fading. I forgot how fan-fucking-tastic this lipstick is!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm wearing Bane today. It's been 6hrs and it's still going strong! No bleeding or fading. I forgot how fan-fucking-tastic this lipstick is!!!


  Where is the selfie ma'am???


----------



## Mizani (Nov 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm wearing Bane today. It's been 6hrs and it's still going strong! No bleeding or fading. I forgot how fan-fucking-tastic this lipstick is!!!


  Yeah, we need a pic!

  If I were to get a 2nd Melt lipstick, Bane is at the top of my list!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Where is the selfie ma'am???





Mizani said:


> Yeah, we need a pic!  If I were to get a 2nd Melt lipstick, Bane is at the top of my list!


  Here ya go!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!


Perfection


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!


loveeee


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!


  Wowza. Looks hot.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can buy a black lip liner?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy a black lip liner?


Nyx Blackberry lipliner  or use a black eye liner


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nyx Blackberry lipliner  or use a black eye liner


  I will try to find the Blackberry liner.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nyx Blackberry lipliner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is so hard to find one. I just use the MAC kohl liner but I'm going to look for the blackberry now!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It is so hard to find one. I just use the MAC kohl liner but I'm going to look for the blackberry now!


  Me too. I was told that eye products are not designed for the lips. I don't trust using them.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I was told that eye products are not designed for the lips. I don't trust using them.


I may order the NYX and do a review on it! Would've never thought about them for a black lipliner!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy a black lip liner?


Colourpop...NYX...the beauty supply store...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Colourpop...NYX...the beauty supply store...


Colourpop has a great black lip liner


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2014)

Top Dark Room Bottom 6six6   I like Dark Room but I'm kicking myself for waiting this long to try 6six6


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Colourpop has a great black lip liner


name?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> name?


Bull Chic https://colourpop.com/product/bull-chic-pencil/   





DILLIGAF said:


> Top Dark Room Bottom 6six6   I like Dark Room but I'm kicking myself for waiting this long to try 6six6


Both look amazing on you


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy a black lip liner?


  OCC has a great black liner, good for eyes  and lips .
  It's waterproof


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> OCC has a great black liner, good for eyes  and lips . It's waterproof


And that's another great one that I need


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And that's another great one that I need


  Those liners are awesome.
  I have that one, poolboy and hoochie, yesterday I got Pennyroyal.  loveeee


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Those liners are awesome. I have that one, poolboy and hoochie, yesterday I got Pennyroyal.  loveeee


I need a swatch of Pennyroyal lol I have Lydia and I love that liner.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy a black lip liner?


  I actually used NYX Black Berry in that pic :wink:   





Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I was told that eye products are not designed for the lips. I don't trust using them.


  For the most part, aside from specific formulas like PLW and whatnot, eye and lip pencils are made the exact same. The only difference between the two are colours (and colour safety-some red and orange tones aren't eye safe). So unless it says "not safe for", you can use them interchangeably.    





v0ltagekid said:


> OCC has a great black liner, good for eyes  and lips . It's waterproof


  OCC liners aren't advertised as waterproof. Longwearing, yes. But not waterproof.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Colourpop...NYX...the beauty supply store...
> I placed two orders in a week and I do not remember seeing a black lip liner. What is it called?
> 
> 
> ...


  You go girl. You are rocking *both *of these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I wanted to try 6Six6 earlier this year but it has been out of stock for at least 7 months.  On a separate note- I ordered Cherry Cordial from Gerard Cosmetics. I just got it today. Have you tried it. It's not bad. It's a dark red-brown lipstick. Luckily, it pulls more red than brown on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> OCC liners aren't advertised as waterproof. Longwearing, yes. But not waterproof.


  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> OCC has a great black liner, good for eyes  and lips .
> It's waterproof


  Thank you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both look amazing on you








  Dolly. Thank you. I guess I missed that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Dolly. Thank you. I guess I missed that.








 anytime babe


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

Might have to check out some of the color pop pencils.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, spacecake grew legs and walked away.  I've looked everywhere, twice...


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Might have to check out some of the color pop pencils.


  Yes. You must.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you, my friend.


  Yup yup yup!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I placed two orders in a week and I do not remember seeing a black lip liner. What is it called?
> 
> 
> Can you give me the name?
> ...


  Dolly beat me to it! lol I saw it last week while browsing colourpop's site.  I haven't purchased anything yet, but I will though.

  I actually have NYX Blackberry...but I have yet to use it


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!


  Stunning


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have Lydia and I love that liner.


  I'll swatch it for u, let me go find where I put it lol.
  I love Lydia, I forgot I have that too. I got it with that sale set from OCC on sephora's website a few months ago.

  here I found it haha


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 24, 2014)

I am absolutely loving Dark Room. The smell and the feel is amazing compared to my earlier purchases from Melt. This lippie
goes on creamy and leaves a great lip stain on my lips. My other lippies, while I do like them, go on quite dry and hard and smell
like playdoh. I hope Melt keeps this new formula.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> I am absolutely loving Dark Room. The smell and the feel is amazing compared to my earlier purchases from Melt. This lippie
> goes on creamy and leaves a great lip stain on my lips. My other lippies, while I do like them, go on quite dry and hard and smell
> like playdoh. I hope Melt keeps this new formula.


  Last month was my first time ordering from Melt but I am satisfied with both Dark Room and 6Six6.  I wonder if there are any WOC who have purchased Belladonna2 and love it. is it close to Kinkyor RiRi Woo?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Last month was my first time ordering from Melt but I am satisfied with both Dark Room and 6Six6.  I wonder if there are any WOC who have purchased Belladonna2 and love it. is it close to Kinkyor RiRi Woo?


  I loveeee the way BD2 pulls on me!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I loveeee the way BD2 pulls on me!


  Is it similar to Kinky or RirRi Woo? What other color is similar too.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is it similar to Kinky or RirRi Woo? What other color is similar too.


  i havent worn it in a while but from what i remember it looks brighter than both. I'll have to do swatches for you


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


> i havent worn it in a while but from what i remember it looks brighter than both. I'll have to do swatches for you


  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 24, 2014)

Nightmoth & the burgundy lipstick.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 24, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Nightmoth & the burgundy lipstick.


 Gorgeous! I always use this combo when wearing 6six6


----------



## cocotears (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> ...


  Thanks gals!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## dcarrington (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Could that be an eyeshadow palette!!???


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Could that be an eyeshadow palette!!???


  I dunno, but i hope they stick to just lips. They do lips so well!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Nov 24, 2014)

Kinda hoping they release Nood this time around.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Kinda hoping they release Nood this time around. [/COLOR]:sigh:


  Seriously! And i needs me a BU of Bane!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Seriously! And i needs me a BU of Bane!


  Bane Is beautiful.  I used to hate black lipstick. Now I think it is sexy.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Bane Is beautiful.  I used to hate black lipstick. Now I think it is sexy.


  Sexy as hell!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Eyeshadow palette? I'm guessing lol but it is pretty


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 24, 2014)

It's pretty, but disappointing. I want more lippies.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone remember if MELT had a black friday sale last year if so what kind of sale was it? I want to grab some more lipsticks but don't want to miss out on any sale if there will be.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Does anyone remember if MELT had a black friday sale last year if so what kind of sale was it? I want to grab some more lipsticks but don't want to miss out on any sale if there will be.


I believe last year it was free shipping, if you buy 2 or more


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I believe last year it was free shipping, if you buy 2 or more


  oooh.. I would definitely order more lol
  I mixed dark room and darling yesterday and omg the color <3 
  I need more to keep mixing hhahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> oooh.. I would definitely order more lol I mixed dark room and darling yesterday and omg the color


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A good combo? I have both, so I may try mixing them.


  yea, Lora posted a picture I think, of this combo. So I tried it myself and I love it!
  I did Dark room under and darling on top.
  I can show u a pic later :3 I'm in love.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea, Lora posted a picture I think, of this combo. So I tried it myself and I love it! I did Dark room under and darling on top. I can show u a pic later :3 I'm in love.


I saw that pic and liked it. So maybe I should try it too, just for the sake of doing it lol


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I believe last year it was free shipping, if you buy 2 or more


  Thanks for letting me know Dolly! Its time that Bane, and Summer join my collection I am really surprised at how much I love their lipsticks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Thanks for letting me know Dolly! Its time that Bane, and Summer join my collection I am really surprised at how much I love their lipsticks.


You need Bane! I need Summer though.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you, my friend.


  I haven't forgetten- just been swamped with work but I put all 3 down. BD2 woo and kinky on my desk to swatch when I get home!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Erin! I was hoping for more lippies and maybe some blushes. The eye palette looks beautiful.
I will have to wait to see the new stuff.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 26, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  whatttt  yesssss


----------



## cocotears (Nov 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> whatttt  yesssss


  I was excited until I realized that we still probably have to pay for shipping. It's still a good deal, I've just been spoiled by free shipping everywhere. :/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 26, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I was excited until I realized that we still probably have to pay for shipping. It's still a good deal, I've just been spoiled by free shipping everywhere. :/


  ugh true.. I guess that's like getting three lipsticks for fifteen dollars each. 
  merp.... 
  I do want three tho so it works out I guess.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  well damn it


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 26, 2014)

Too bad I already have all the lippies I want from them. :/


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 26, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Too bad I already have all the lippies I want from them. :/


i know!  i'm using this as an excuse for back ups, probably will pick up bane though.  i held out on that one.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 26, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  I JUST saw this and came here as quickly as I could!!! This makes me all sorts of happy


----------



## cocotears (Nov 26, 2014)

I want Bane and Blow...but I don't know the third lippie I should get...maybe Space Cake.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 26, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I want Bane and Blow...but I don't know the third lippie I should get...maybe Space Cake.


  How about 6Six6? It's a beautiful dark oxblood red lippie.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> How about 6Six6? It's a beautiful dark oxblood red lippie.


  I have it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know what three to get. Might have too pass.


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a nice deal but I have one lippie from melt and it's a little dry I haven't used it in months and after swatching it today it deff doesn't feel as creamy as I remember so pass for me


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> It's a nice deal but I have one lippie from melt and it's a little dry I haven't used it in months and after swatching it today it deff doesn't feel as creamy as I remember so pass for me


  what color, and you should email them?


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> what color, and you should email them?


  Darling .. Ehhhh nothing they can really do about it if they were to send me another id feel like I would be wasting the first one and I haven't showed it that much love anyway love the color but it's not a everyday lippie I can deff still work with it


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

If Melt restocked Dark Room this would be easy. Lol. I only like  DR and 6Six6 and I was able to purchase them a few weeks ago. This sale is a skip for me. I got 2 Dark Room lipsticks and 1 6Six6.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 27, 2014)

Spacecake and By Starlight. Can't think of a third.


----------



## babycheri (Nov 27, 2014)

Definitely Space Cake and Blow but debating between Bane and 6Six6 (hate the name tho). Thing is ima buy LC's Black Velvet so should I still get Bane? Lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)

babycheri said:


> Definitely Space Cake and Blow but debating between Bane and 6Six6 (hate the name tho). Thing is ima buy LC's Black Velvet so should I still get Bane? Lol


  Yes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

If I have the black that came out with MAC Punk Couture, do I need Bane?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> If I have the black that came out with MAC Punk Couture, do I need Bane?


  Yes yes you do


----------



## cocotears (Nov 27, 2014)

Can I just say how much I love these lipsticks and the fact that they don't stain my lips!! They last all day & they don't stain (pet peeve)!


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 27, 2014)

Is anyone having trouble getting the blackfriday code to work at checkout? Its not going thru for me for some reason.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Is anyone having trouble getting the blackfriday code to work at checkout? Its not going thru for me for some reason.


  Because the code is set to work at midnight pst babe


----------



## cocotears (Nov 27, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Is anyone having trouble getting the blackfriday code to work at checkout? Its not going thru for me for some reason.


  It's PST time. Not 12am on the West Coast yet.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 27, 2014)

DUHHHHH LOL!!! I am just too anxious. lol. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

LOL  Dcarrington, what are you going to get?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

SOOO Tell me about Shady Lady, Stupid Love and Bang Bang.   Must haves?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm gonna have a fun trying to put my order through for 8am GMT


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SOOO Tell me about Shady Lady, Stupid Love and Bang Bang.   Must haves?


  Stupid Love is def a must have.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Shontay!  


How do you all like Darling?   

I'm a lil leery of Blow after the issues you all have had...  

  Since my Spacecake grew legs and walked out I should replace that, but I have a feeling as soon as I buy it, it'll show up.   I really hope the person I'm thinking of didn't steal it.  *sigh* #rambling


----------



## babycheri (Nov 28, 2014)

I got too excited and tried the coupon code at 11:59 PM lol but I finally picked up Bane, Blow, and Space Cake. I really wish DGAF restocked but oh well


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 28, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I got too excited and tried the coupon code at 11:59 PM lol but I finally picked up Bane, Blow, and Space Cake


  I picked up Space Cake, Blow and By Starlight.  To whoever posted the Black Friday discount code, thank you. I was able to use it in the UK and I can't wait for my goodies to arrive. Shame I missed DGAF


----------



## Kiwiana (Nov 28, 2014)

I just ordered!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Prettypackages said:
> 
> 
> > SOOO Tell me about Shady Lady, Stupid Love and Bang Bang.   Must haves?
> ...


  So is Shady Lady!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks Shontay!      How do you all like Darling?      I'm a lil leery of Blow after the issues you all have had...    Since my Spacecake grew legs and walked out I should replace that, but I have a feeling as soon as I buy it, it'll show up.   I really hope the person I'm thinking of didn't steal it.  *sigh* #rambling


  Darling was a damn disaster on me. Couldn't make it work for anything and I'd like to forget it ever happened.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So is Shady Lady!


  Dangit!  I thought I had it narrowed down.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So is Shady Lady!
> Dangit!  I thought I had it narrowed down.


  You can see my swatch of it here: http://www.specktra.net/t/183900/melt-cosmetics/3030#post_2826291


----------



## cocotears (Nov 28, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I got too excited and tried the coupon code at 11:59 PM lol but I finally picked up Bane, Blow, and Space Cake. I really wish DGAF restocked but oh well


  Order twins!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 28, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Order twins!


  Ordered 2 out of 3


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  Dcarrington, what are you going to get?


  I got Bane, Belladonna 2, Bang Bang and Summer. I have 11 all together now. Not sure if I want to get the last two. I was debating a backup of Starlight since that shade seemed to have changed at least 3 times. I love that color! It looks sooo nice.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> SOOO Tell me about Shady Lady, Stupid Love and Bang Bang.   Must haves?
> 
> I have Shady Lady and its really nice. I have come to realize that I am not much of a pink lover. I am happy I own it but I seem to be drawn to the dark colors or nudes.
> 
> ...


  You are not alone. lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You can see my swatch of it here: http://www.specktra.net/t/183900/melt-cosmetics/3030#post_2826291


  lol, I saw that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2014)

I ended up with Stupid Love, Bane, and Darling...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 28, 2014)

I got Belladona2, by starlight and 6six6.
  I hope I love them 
  I already have darling, darkroom and DGAF, I can't wait to play and mix them :3


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

Kinda disappointed I missed DR. Does anyone know if they plan to restock? I know it's LE. I guess if I can't get my hands on it, I'll survive.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 28, 2014)

Got my shipping notice! :yahoo:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Kinda disappointed I missed DR. Does anyone know if they plan to restock? I know it's LE. I guess if I can't get my hands on it, I'll survive.


  I don't know, cos I actually like the look of DR. But I really do want DGAF, it looks like the blue-purple that I'm after


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm going to skip the sale, I already have most of melts colors. Only ones I'm missing are belladonna 2, darling, summer and six6six and I don't really have the $45 to blow on it right now. I'm hoping we get more new colors from them soon.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

Are the new by starlights consistently bluer based? I'd consider getting a new one if I knew it wasn't a blah typical reddish purple like my old by starlight.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Kinda disappointed I missed DR. Does anyone know if they plan to restock? I know it's LE. I guess if I can't get my hands on it, I'll survive.


  Nope. It was a one-shot deal.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 28, 2014)

I ordered 6six6 and bang bang which I have wanted forever....now I regret my last puck shady lady I think I should have done belladonna but I have so manyq reds right now.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovesick & Dark Matter


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## MACina (Nov 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 





 stunning!


  Thank you, Erin


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 30, 2014)

Darkroom is love six six is just okay to me


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Darkroom is love six six is just okay to me


I still haven't tried my DR (haven't even swatched it :shock: ) but I love 6six6. Loved it enough to get a backup when the restock happened


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 30, 2014)

As requested: Swatches of these 3 reds!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Darkroom is love six six is just okay to me


  Both are amazeballs to me. Dark Room is prettier tho but I still like 6Six6.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

Candycoatedclos said:


>


  All three of these lipsticks are beautiful. Since I have Kinky and RiRi Woo there is no need to get Melt's BellaDonna 2.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

I refused to by the six lipsitck.  refuse. lOL


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 30, 2014)

Normal vs over a black base


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Normal vs over a black base


  Very pretty.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Normal vs over a black base


  Looks reeally dupeable, but that purple though


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 1, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Looks reeally dupeable, but that purple though


  That's what I think, but let's see what else they come up with.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2014)

enh... I have to see the rest.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Now, that is totally dupeable. Next.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 
  I mean I love the colors so far, idk how unique they are.
  I think I just expect a more unique selection from Melt?
  idk


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I mean I love the colors so far, idk how unique they are.
> I think I just expect a more unique selection from Melt?
> idk


  Exactly.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Exactly.


  I take that back, go look at the swatch on their insta, I can't upload the video but it has a gold sheen in the light lmao.. nvm I love it xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I take that back, go look at the swatch on their insta, I can't upload the video but it has a gold sheen in the light lmao.. nvm I love it xD


  I love it too! Now the price? lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I take that back, go look at the swatch on their insta, I can't upload the video but it has a gold sheen in the light lmao.. nvm I love it xD


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thanks, perfect lol 

  what do u think Erine?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love it too! Now the price? lol


  Yeah idk.. they seem to stack on each other or something, she did call them stacks?
  I wonder if they are cheaper as a set or what... 
  How much would u pay for individual shadows?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks, perfect lol   what do u think Erine?


  The goldy-peach i like. The blue-purple not so much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yeah idk.. they seem to stack on each other or something, she did call them stacks? I wonder if they are cheaper as a set or what...  How much would u pay for individual shadows?


Yea magnetic stacks...four colors. Haha I have no idea...I'm thinkin they may sell them separate but I am prob wrong lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yeah idk.. they seem to stack on each other or something, she did call them stacks? I wonder if they are cheaper as a set or what...  How much would u pay for individual shadows?


  Yeah they're quad stacks, not individuals.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 1, 2014)

I received my Black Friday order today. Speedy shipment as always. I was expecting to come maybe by Wednesday but hey...I am not complaining I ordered Bane, Belladonna2, Bang Bang and Summer!. I was pleasantly surprised with Bang Bang. I didn't think I would like the color on me but gave it a try anyone and I really REALLY like it! Even my husband commented on how nice it looked on me. Belladonna2 is a pretty red but I could have stalled on it for Stupid Love. Now Summer!... I love the color, LOVE the color. This is the color I wanted Riot House to be. But this *ish is patchy as H.E.L.L!!!!! The formula on this lipstick sucks major ass!! Has anyone else experienced the same with Summer!? Is this the general consensus on Summer! lipstick? This is so disappointing because it actually turned out to be a color that I would actually wear but it applies like S.H.I.T on me. smh.
     Bane is still unswatched but I will play with it sometime this week. Ugh... I would have been over the moon if the formula for Summer! was like the others.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Well hot damn!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 2, 2014)

Not really feeling the purple one although I'm loving the golden sheen on the peachy one. That blue-grey looks promising, though.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 2, 2014)

i wish they were selling them separately i only want the purple one.....anyone know of anything similar???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I like it


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I think its cool that they made a shadow that can go with space cake. This will be helpful in creating a look around the lipstick for people who are not makeup savy. But what's the pricetag on this baby???? 4 stacked eyeshadows??? The possible pricetag for that is making me nervous.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 2, 2014)

All I want for Christmas is... Nood!


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just discovering this brand..! Hate that I missed out on Dark Room, so sad. 
  Loving the Amelie eyeshadow. I kinda want them to make an eyeshadow matching Blow. It would be amazing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 2, 2014)

loving the blue grey


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I wasn't going to get none of them but I have changed my mind lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


I need it!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2014)

My lipsticks arrived... But no one's home


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> i wish they were selling them separately i only want the purple one.....anyone know of anything similar???


  Ardency Inn in Royal, or the purple in the electric palette by UD. imo


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need it!


  Yep Need It!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> My lipsticks arrived... But no one's home


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yep Need It!


:nods: Yaaaaaas


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  ugh I love colors like this one, gorgeous


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  OOOOOOOOOOO YYYAAAAYYYY!!!! LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Actually, I love all of them. I don't have many eyeshadows so these are all "new"to me. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I was just telling my sister, I bet the next shade will be some sort of red hahaha
  Love it!


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 3, 2014)

Question. has anyone ever requested Melt to change a lipstick? I really love the color of Summer! but the formula is so damn patchy. I just read some reviews and they all said that this lipstick is one of the smoothest that Melt has to offer.


----------



## babycheri (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally got my BFriday order! It was super fast but I noticed they ship from CA too lol. Haven't been able to play with them just yet but will definitely get to it this weekend.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

babycheri said:


> Finally got my BFriday order! It was super fast but I noticed they ship from CA too lol. Haven't been able to play with them just yet but will definitely get to it this weekend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

I forgot there are 2 stacks....I'm excited to see what the second stack looks like ompom:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I need this. So much. (Even though I just got the Limecrime Venus palette...) Inspired by 6six6..? I hope a "Blow" eyeshadow is coming up too!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  That purple eyeshadow is just... Wow


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> That purple eyeshadow is just... Wow


  The purple is my least favourite lol


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The purple is my least favourite lol


  They all look so... Dupeable


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> They all look so... Dupeable


  Yup.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yup.


  Yea... 
  I don't know that the packaging is all that practical either. Where am I going with a stack of shadows haha... mmm no...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea...  I don't know that the packaging is all that practical either. *Where am I going with a stack of shadows haha... mmm no... *


  I would be asking that question too. I already carry enough things in my makeup bag for work and play, why would I carry an eyeshadow stack?


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I forgot there are 2 stacks....I'm excited to see what the second stack looks like


  Oh man there's another one? Uhg why do all of the best things release before Christmas and I have no money that I can spend on myself?! ...in good conscience anyways. ;o;


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Oh man there's another one? Uhg why do all of the best things release before Christmas and I have no money that I can spend on myself?! ...in good conscience anyways. ;o;


One more is coming....before Christmas always has the best releases, well in the month of Nov and Dec...lol I am in the same boat, I will find a way :sigh:


----------



## CabaretKitten (Dec 3, 2014)

The Lovesick stack looks amazing (for my collection, at least) and I'm a little afraid of Dark Matter looking great, too. Is there any idea on when in December these will release, or *gulp* the price points??   Sorry if anyone has posted it. I went back 6 pages and didn't see anything, so it seemed safe to ask.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

CabaretKitten said:


> The Lovesick stack looks amazing (for my collection, at least) and I'm a little afraid of Dark Matter looking great, too. Is there any idea on when in December these will release, or *gulp* the price points??   Sorry if anyone has posted it. I went back 6 pages and didn't see anything, so it seemed safe to ask.


Nothing has been said about price or exactly when...all we know is December


----------



## cocotears (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone else's Black Friday order got stuck in transit? My lipsticks were supposed to be here Tuesday and they still haven't made it to me and the tracking hasn't updated for a while.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Has anyone else's Black Friday order got stuck in transit? My lipsticks were supposed to be here Tuesday and they still haven't made it to me and the tracking hasn't updated for a while.


  Nope, I missed my delivery yesterday morning (UK time) and had to arrange a redelivery for Saturday


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nothing has been said about price or exactly when...all we know is December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsKb (Dec 3, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  I saw your post and checked my order and I have the same thing happening to me! ugh this bugs me now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

I am hoping they are around the price of Sugarpill shadows...hoping


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am hoping they are around the price of Sugarpill shadows...hoping


  God me too. I would be on top of it. I'd be sooo happy. Dear Santa Melt, don't destroy my wallet please thanks.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm gonna guess $50-ish, based in the lipstick price, and the fancy magnetic-ness of the palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I'm gonna guess $50-ish, based in the lipstick price, and the fancy magnetic-ness of the palette.


You are more than likely right


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are more than likely right


  BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


  ya know, that really isn't too bad for 4 eyeshadows...   I wonder if you can interchange the stacks.  That would be cool...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> ya know, that really isn't too bad for 4 eyeshadows...   I wonder if you can interchange the stacks.  That would be cool...


  I am pretty sure you can change up the stacks once you buy both sets...to suit your eye preferences. They are magnetic lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!   ya know, that really isn't too bad for 4 eyeshadows...   I wonder if you can interchange the stacks.  That would be cool...


  Yes you can. Each colour comes completely apart, as shown in the pictures i posted.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 3, 2014)

I understand how these shadows might seem impractical being stacked to some people. But I think that it's a brilliant design. It's hard coming up with new ideas to peak the public interests and I think the packaging is great. It makes the product more appealing to me. And also its magnetic. You can either stack it however you want in your makeup storage or just put in a palette like any other shadow pan. As for the colors. I love them. But thats only because I don't have many shadows so although its dupable to many, for people like me... its Christmas. Now the only thing I am waiting for is the price...EEK!!! That might have me running the other direction.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 3, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I understand how these shadows might seem impractical being stacked to some people. But I think that it's a brilliant design. It's hard coming up with new ideas to peak the public interests and I think the packaging is great. It makes the product more appealing to me. And also its magnetic. You can either stack it however you want in your makeup storage or just put in a palette like any other shadow pan. As for the colors. I love them. But thats only because I don't have many shadows so although its dupable to many, for people like me... its Christmas. Now the only thing I am waiting for is the price...EEK!!! That might have me running the other direction.


  Im with you on this! I'm hoping melt will be amazing and the price will be around 30 bucks, you know with the holidays and everything lol wishful thinking...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

if it's 50 bucks I'm not getting them.
  I rather buy more MUFE shadows or MUG.. lol


----------



## cocotears (Dec 4, 2014)

MsKb said:


> I saw your post and checked my order and I have the same thing happening to me! ugh this bugs me now.


  I need to call USPS and see what going on! It's really irritating and my tracking STILL has not updated.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 4, 2014)

cocotears said:


> I need to call USPS and see what going on! It's really irritating and my tracking STILL has not updated.


  really?  Try contacting Melt?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## cocotears (Dec 4, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> really?  Try contacting Melt?


  I called the USPS and they gave me a case number and said they would be looking into it because it's really their fault it's not here. If it's not here by Friday, I'll contact Melt, but I know it's not really their fault.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

The first stack looks so lovely...but I also want the Venus palette. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 4, 2014)

"Ultra Matte Black" Dark Matter from DARK MATTER Stack. Apparently this second stack is going to be "for the most perfect, matte chocolate smokey eye."




nt234 said:


> The first stack looks so lovely...but I also want the Venus palette. Decisions, decisions!


  Just be bad like me, why not both?


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Just be bad like me, why not both?


  LOL...I'll probably end up being bad.  I'll just have relatives donate money to my makeup fund rather than attempt to get me presents, and then I'll buy the other palette with my own funds. Problem solved.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2014)

Lovestruck for me. I'm in love with that peachy gold and the Burgundy colors.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Now that is a nice black :eyelove:


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 4, 2014)

Hmm sorry if I missed this but are the stacks going to be limited edition or permanent? Anyone know?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 4, 2014)

nt234 said:


> The first stack looks so lovely...but I also want the Venus palette. Decisions, decisions!


 I love my Venus palette not a Dan of the velvetines so far but love my eyeshadows


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Hmm sorry if I missed this but are the stacks going to be limited edition or permanent? Anyone know?


  Perm I think


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Perm I think


  That would be nice. I'm worried that it's going to be released before I know it and it sells out if it's limited edition.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> That would be nice. I'm worried that it's going to be released before I know it and it sells out if it's limited edition.


  that is what I am worried about too. I won't have any cash till late December...so if it comes out any sooner, I can't!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Hmm sorry if I missed this but are the stacks going to be limited edition or permanent? Anyone know?


  They haven't mentioned either way.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow. That is a nice black! We don't have a definite date for this release, right?
Just want to make sure I haven't missed anything. They just said some time in December.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6633FF]Wow. That is a nice black! We don't have a definite date for this release, right?[/COLOR] [COLOR=6633FF]Just want to make sure I haven't missed anything. They just said some time in December.[/COLOR]


  Righto!


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They haven't mentioned either way.


  I asked them today and they said that it's permanent!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> I asked them today and they said that it's permanent!!


  Thank eff for that lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> I asked them today and they said that it's permanent!!


  Oh awesome! I kept checking all 3 IGs and saw a bunch of people asking and it hadn't been amswered yet, so yay!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>








 You know I love a good brown in the crease!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

that black is gorgeous.


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 5, 2014)

Uhg and here I was hoping I wouldn't need the dark matter stack too but unseen is gorgeous.. Well at least they are permanent haha


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## dcarrington (Dec 5, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Uhg and here I was hoping I wouldn't need the dark matter stack too but unseen is gorgeous.. Well at least they are permanent haha


  Yes its great that they are permanent but if they sell out quick, they probably won't restock close to next Christmas. Lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Yes its great that they are permanent but if they sell out quick, they probably won't restock close to next Christmas. Lol.


  LOL OK!


----------



## cocotears (Dec 6, 2014)

My lipsticks finally arrived on my birthday today! I'm 23! Here's some pics. Bane is my favorite and I'm surprised. I never thought I'd see the day where I LOVED a black lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My lipsticks finally arrived on my birthday today! I'm 23! Here's some pics. Bane is my favorite and I'm surprised. I never thought I'd see the day where I LOVED a black lipstick.


Gorgeous in all 3


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  Happy birthday! I wish I could pull of Blow the way you do! They all look great on you.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


you look amazing! happy birthday!!


----------



## cocotears (Dec 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous in all 3


  Thanks Dolly! 


blushingbunny said:


> Happy birthday! I wish I could pull of Blow the way you do! They all look great on you.


  Thank you!! I actually don't think I'm pulling off Blow that well, it was my least favorite. :/   





Candycoatedclos said:


> you look amazing! happy birthday!!


  Thanks so much!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My lipsticks finally arrived on my birthday today! I'm 23! Here's some pics. Bane is my favorite and I'm surprised. I never thought I'd see the day where I LOVED a black lipstick.


  You just made me feel really old!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  Gorgeous!!!! I love Bane on you too. Great choice.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2014)

@Cocotears. Enjoy your very special day my friend. May you have many more to come.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> You just made me feel really old!


  Oh no! Sowwy Erin! Lol.    





Vandekamp said:


> :agree:    Gorgeous!!!! I love Bane on you too. Great choice.





Vandekamp said:


> @Cocotears. Enjoy your very special day my friend. May you have many more to come.ompom:


  Thanks so much V!


----------



## deevineanonyme (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My lipsticks finally arrived on my birthday today! I'm 23! Here's some pics. Bane is my favorite and I'm surprised. I never thought I'd see the day where I LOVED a black lipstick.


 Happy birthday !! You look gorgeous in all 3!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn you're young. LOL   *I'm not old though*    You are a baby!  Love them all on you. Happy Birthday! 


  Still can't find my damn space cake..


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


> My lipsticks finally arrived on my birthday today! I'm 23! Here's some pics. Bane is my favorite and I'm surprised. I never thought I'd see the day where I LOVED a black lipstick.


  Happy Birthday! Bane loves you. :nods:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


  You look amazing in all three colors. Have a happy birthday!!!!


----------



## cocotears (Dec 6, 2014)

deevineanonyme said:


> Happy birthday !! You look gorgeous in all 3!


  Thank you!!  





Prettypackages said:


> Damn you're young. LOL   *I'm not old though*    You are a baby!  Love them all on you. Happy Birthday!    Still can't find my damn space cake..


  Lol!! Thank you!   





shellygrrl said:


> Happy Birthday! Bane loves you. :nods:


  Yes, it's definitley love between us. Thank you!!  





DILLIGAF said:


> You look amazing in all three colors. Have a happy birthday!!!!


  Thanks Dilli!!


----------



## MACina (Dec 6, 2014)

cocotears said:


>


 





 cocotears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You look gorgeous in your lipsticks


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 6, 2014)

[@]cocotears[/@], you tenderoni! Happy Personal New Year! You look great in all 3.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy birthday [@]cocotears[/@], hope you have a good one


----------



## cocotears (Dec 7, 2014)

MACina said:


> cocotears :stars:      You look gorgeous in your lipsticks :eyelove:


  Thank you!!   





Ajigglin said:


> [@]cocotears[/@], you tenderoni! Happy Personal New Year! You look great in all 3.


  Thanks so much!!   





Marsha Pomells said:


> Happy birthday [@]cocotears[/@], hope you have a good one


  Thank you!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, so I received my lipsticks yesterday after arranging a redelivery. I'm happy with the colours, but there is a lot of tug when applying these...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By Starlight is a stunning purple, but has a lot of tug to it. Gonna use it with a brush next time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Space Cake is a very unique lipstick, I can happily see myself using this along another lipstick for two toned look. Again a lot of tug on the lips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blow is just... Wow, the darker sister of Apocalips. I would happily wear this out while doing my Christmas shopping. Slight lip tugging, but it is stunning.  In future, I'll apply these with a lip brush. But overall, they're drying, matte (just how I like them) and smells just like battenburg cake


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you use a primer like Mac's Prep+Prime? It eliminates the tugging.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> In future, I'll apply these with a lip brush. But overall, they're drying, matte (just how I like them) and smells just like battenburg cake


  These look lovely on you!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Do you use a primer like Mac's Prep+Prime? It eliminates the tugging.


  Haven't tried it. I usually use Vaseline a few hours before I put on matte lipstick. I'll try the prep and prime in the next few weeks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> These look lovely on you!


  Thank you


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 7, 2014)

BLURR from Dark Matter


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


  Beautiful. I would love to team Space Cake up with a purple or a pink


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Beautiful. I would love to team Space Cake up with a purple or a pink


  That's what I was thinking of doing next!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


  Really beautiful on you


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn, I'm so mad I can't find my space cake.  You guys make it look great!  
  I had it the first day it came, looked at it... and now I can't find it.  S.O.B!!!   but I love it on you Alexis!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Alexis, what eyeshadow are you wearing? And what foundation?


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Alexis, what eyeshadow are you wearing? And what foundation?


  Yeah, Space Cake definitely had a smoother application for me than Summer.


  I used Camel, Apricot, and Teal from the Lorac Mega Pro palette for eyeshadow colors. I kinda rushed it since I had no time to get ready this morning, since my puppy decided it'd be cool to run up the road. :/

  And just MAC studio sculpt for the foundation. I wanna change over to MUFE.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> In future, I'll apply these with a lip brush. But overall, they're drying, matte (just how I like them) and smells just like battenburg cake


  Nice. I love By Starlight on you. It is hot.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


  I am not a big fan of Spacecake but I love it on you.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 7, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> In future, I'll apply these with a lip brush. But overall, they're drying, matte (just how I like them) and smells just like battenburg cake


  Yes as Shontay mentioned Prep & Prime helps elimate a lot of the tugging and makes it glide on smoother. That was the case for me with the lippies. By starlight is absolutely GORGEOUS to me!!! I love it more than Herione. And Blow blew me away for real! Lol. It looked really good! I plan on wearing it out! This will not be just a Halloween lipstick. Summer was the only one that gave me issues. Everyone who tried it said that it was creamy. But for me, it was a hot patchy mess even with Prep and prime. Beautiful color thought.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


  B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

@alexisweaver What foundation do you use? You skin looks flawless.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> @alexisweaver What foundation do you use? You skin looks flawless.


  I use an app that smoothes/brightens my skin and hides all the gross pores aha. It's not flawless at all lol. Technology is wonderful!
  I just use MAC studio sculpt and concealer though


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I use an app that smoothes/brightens my skin and hides all the gross pores aha. It's not flawless at all lol. Technology is wonderful!
> I just use MAC studio sculpt and concealer though


  I don't see much difference in the before and after photos. You look beautiful in BOTH of the pics... with and without makeup.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


  Alexis this looks so beautiful on you!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I don't see much difference in the before and after photos. You look beautiful in BOTH of the pics... with and without makeup.


 I have full-face on in both, but thank you!


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I have full-face on in both, but thank you!


   She's right though, so flawless. What amazing godsend app is it? I think I need it in my life.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> She's right though, so flawless. What amazing godsend app is it? I think I need it in my life.


  Facetune!


----------



## blushingbunny (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Facetune!


  omg thank you, dear~ I'm excited to use it haha. Using that app I will obliterate my pores like gtfo.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> omg thank you, dear~ I'm excited to use it haha. Using that app I will obliterate my pores like gtfo.


  It takes awhile to get the hang of it. It was so frustrating! At least I think so.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Facetune!


  I'm gonna give that app a try


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 8, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm gonna give that app a try


  the app is awesome!
  It makes u look so flawless lol! It's easy to over use it so be careful 

  @*alexisweaver* that lipstick is perfection on u!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


I'm going to need this stack too


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  How GORGEOUS is that??!!! That eyeshadow look is EVERYTHING!! Dolly,  Imma need that stack too! This is just sad. I think I am a MELT groupie.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 9, 2014)

With the caption: Pretty @danabomar wearing the Dark matter eyeshadow stack 
 Coming this month! 
 In the center she has BLURR 

 on the corners she has UNSEEN!



I wonder whether that's Nood on her lips. Why must they tease us so?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 9, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]With the caption: Pretty @danabomar wearing the Dark matter eyeshadow stack [COLOR=141823] [/COLOR] Coming this month! [COLOR=141823] [/COLOR] In the center she has BLURR [COLOR=141823] [/COLOR][COLOR=141823] [/COLOR] on the corners she has UNSEEN![/COLOR]    [COLOR=008080]I wonder whether that's Nood on her lips. Why must they tease us so?[/COLOR]


  I think that's Nood


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> With the caption: Pretty @danabomar wearing the Dark matter eyeshadow stack
> Coming this month!
> In the center she has BLURR
> 
> ...


  f... that lipstick doe ... I need it nowwww


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)

Updated pic


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> How GORGEOUS is that??!!! That eyeshadow look is EVERYTHING!! Dolly,  Imma need that stack too! This is just sad. I think I am a MELT groupie.


  Girl we both do lol
  This stack is amazing. I love everything about it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> How GORGEOUS is that??!!! That eyeshadow look is EVERYTHING!! Dolly,  Imma need that stack too! This is just sad. I think I am a MELT groupie.


  yup, both stacks and nood p;lease!


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> HOw do you like the palette?


  I feel bad for anyone that missed out on it! It does tend to have a lot of fall-out, but the pigmentation is superb!! Plus there's so many amazing combinations you can do.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## martiangurll (Dec 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  nice finger swaaaatch LOL


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 11, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I use an app that smoothes/brightens my skin and hides all the gross pores aha. It's not flawless at all lol. Technology is wonderful! I just use MAC studio sculpt and concealer though


  I see no difference. You look great in both.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 12, 2014)

If anyone is looking for another liner for Space Cake, I picked up MAC's Technakohl eyeliner in Cast Iron today and it is perfect for it. I know it's an eyeliner but I know some people use their eyeliners as lipliners too. It goes perfectly! I'd say the liner is a slight shade darker than SC. Photo taken in natural lighting.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

cool!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.meltcosmetics.com/collections/eyes


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2014)

I wNt both stacks but damn the shipping is going to be expensive


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn. I don't know which stack to get. Definitely can't/don't want to get both right now. I wish I could mix the shades up because I want that burgundy and peachy gold in Love Sick, but not that damn purple. I think I might go with Dark Matter, but that's my usual thing. Eh.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2014)

For those like me that hate clicking links. $48 each.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2014)

So I bought shady lady on Black Friday and just now tried it, I'm surprised I really really like it. I usually shy away from bright colors but I'm learning to get outside my comfort zone. I really can't wait for he eyeshadows.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> For those like me that hate clicking links. $48 each.


  I am surprised about the price, honestly I thought it would be more, being an indie brand.
  But idk if I will get one,..

  what are u thinking Erine? Ordering any of these?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 16, 2014)

liquidsirenhoney said:


> So I bought shady lady on Black Friday and just now tried it, I'm surprised I really really like it. I usually shy away from bright colors but I'm learning to get outside my comfort zone. I really can't wait for he eyeshadows.


  Shady Lady looks gorgeous on you. Get outside of your comfort zone more often.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Shady Lady looks gorgeous on you. Get outside of your comfort zone more often.


 I'm getting better ably it. I always liked crazy eye shadow but hated bright lips I'm moving the other way now days.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Shady Lady looks gorgeous on you. Get outside of your comfort zone more often.


 And thank you


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 16, 2014)

BY starlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got my first 2 Melt lipsticks ever...I need more  By Starlight and DGAF are my first two


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 16, 2014)

liquidsirenhoney said:


> And thank you


  You are welcome.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

liquidsirenhoney said:


> So I bought shady lady on Black Friday and just now tried it, I'm surprised I really really like it. I usually shy away from bright colors but I'm learning to get outside my comfort zone. I really can't wait for he eyeshadows.


  gorgeous color on you


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am surprised about the price, honestly I thought it would be more, being an indie brand. But idk if I will get one,..  what are u thinking Erine? Ordering any of these?


  I guessed it at $50, so not bad. Glad its not more tho!   And I'm definitely getting both! I'm drooling over Dark Matter! Those colours are my jam! I like 3 of the 4 in the Lovesick stack, so it's worth getting for me.   You?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Damn. I don't know which stack to get. Definitely can't/don't want to get both right now. I wish I could mix the shades up because I want that burgundy and peachy gold in Love Sick, but not that damn purple. I think I might go with Dark Matter, but that's my usual thing. Eh.


  This!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm going to get Lovesick first. That peachy/gold color is speaking to me! I can't wait for it to go live!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm getting both. I can't wait


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> BY starlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  By Starlight is very pretty on you Jill.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> You?


  I think I want both too :/  I  like Dark Matter the most, but I still want the Amelie in Lovesick, so... yea
  hahaha my poor wallet


----------



## tamikajodha (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> For those like me that hate clicking links. $48 each.


  I was expecting it to be $40 for the most. I'll be skipping :/


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 17, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I was expecting it to be $40 for the most. I'll be skipping :/


$12 a shadow isn't bad at all (considering the price of their lipsticks). Would be great if they FINALLY offered some sort of shipping discount though lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> $12 a shadow isn't bad at all (considering the price of their lipsticks). Would be great if they FINALLY offered some sort of shipping discount though lol


  That would be nice. Like, free shipping over $60 or something. :shrugs:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That would be nice. Like, free shipping over $60 or something. :shrugs:


Exactly. I know I plan on getting both stacks so that's $98. I'm thinking free shipping isn't an unreasonable request


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got this email! Sorry about the size, it was too big to crop so I had to make it smaller


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just got this email! Sorry about the size, it was too big to crop so I had to make it smaller


Thank eff it'll be the 2nd lol I can afford one stack now


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank eff it'll be the 2nd lol I can afford one stack now


  haha that's how i feel.
  I'm kinda thankful it's after Xmas and stuff.

  Although I want it now.. but it's okay I will wait xD
  my wallet def. appreciates it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> haha that's how i feel. I'm kinda thankful it's after Xmas and stuff.  Although I want it now.. but it's okay I will wait xD my wallet def. appreciates it:clapping:


I am right there with ya...glad it is after xmas ompom: ....I think I'll get the lovesick stack. You?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am right there with ya...glad it is after xmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I'm a hoarder and want both lol.. 

  I definitely am a hoarder, and I think I want both. .
  is that too horrible?
  xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think I'm a hoarder and want both lol..
> 
> I definitely am a hoarder, and I think I want both. .
> is that too horrible?
> xD


  Not horrible at all.....get both


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bummed that it's not before xmas like they said it would be


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Bummed that it's not before xmas like they said it would be


  Yea.. I'm sad I can't have it this month, but it's okay for my wallet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Photo in comparison to a MAC shadow






  these are Net WT. 3.57g./0.125 oz.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 17, 2014)

I only want Dark Matter.  Love Sick isn't calling out to me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Is she showing how the size compares to mac?  Tell me the weight! LOL 

I kinda think I want both. The only thing I don't like about love sick is the purple.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Is she showing how the size compares to mac?  Tell me the weight! LOL
> 
> I kinda think I want both. The only thing I don't like about love sick is the purple.


  Edited my post with the weight babe 
  and she is showing how it compares to a MAC shadow


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm glad it's after Christmas because I will be vale to purchase before that and I might be waiting for 6 months for a restock. I can't wait for dark matter eventhough I want both better start off slow and make sure I like them. I still want to back up my lime crime Venus palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Edited my post with the weight babe
> and she is showing how it compares to a MAC shadow


  thanks!  I think I'm just going to get both. Especially when you all keep mentioning how long a restock will take.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks!  I think I'm just going to get both. Especially when you all keep mentioning how long a restock will take.


  Restocks take forever, but the wait is worth it! 

  Good idea picking up both


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 17, 2014)

Aww. The stacks come out on the day of my birthday party so I'll probably miss the release. Hopefully they don't sell out fast.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Aww. The stacks come out on the day of my birthday party so I'll probably miss the release. Hopefully they don't sell out fast.


  hmmm, order on your phone and tell folks you need a moment? ;-)


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 17, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmm, order on your phone and tell folks you need a moment? ;-)


  Hahah I probably will end up doing that


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2014)

Well like everyone else my wallet appreciates the break. It just means I may be able to purchase both at launch.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Well like everyone else my wallet appreciates the break. It just means I may be able to purchase both at launch.


  I know right.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right.


  What are you planning Van? Are you getting any? One? Both?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

I want lovesick


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>








obsessed with it as liner!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> What are you planning Van? Are you getting any? One? Both?


  I am not getting any. I am done buying makeup for quite awhile.  I have way too much.  I will never be able to use it all. Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am not getting any. I am done buying makeup for quite awhile. I have way too much. I will never be able to use it all. Lol


  come play with us in the theme thread then.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-gqjiTnwco

  Review of Melt Love sick stack


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> come play with us in the theme thread then.


  Certainly.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-gqjiTnwco  Review of Melt Love sick stack


  Thank you my dear.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-gqjiTnwco
> 
> Review of Melt Love sick stack


  I need these colors lol...

  idk what I'm gonna use the blue gray for tho.. but I like the other three..


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

So where do you buy this brand?  The products look great!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I need these colors lol...
> 
> idk what I'm gonna use the blue gray for tho.. but I like the other three..


  Use it in the crease, or on the lid. I can already imagine looks with that color. I'm curious as to how SugarPill's Kitten Parade compares to Melt's Amelie


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I need these colors lol...  idk what I'm gonna use the blue gray for tho.. but I like the other three..


  I have sooo many ideas for this stack!!! Still not feeling the purple tho.    





MISSRED said:


> So where do you buy this brand?  The products look great!


  From their site.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Use it in the crease, or on the lid. I can already imagine looks with that color. I'm curious as to how SugarPill's Kitten Parade compares to Melt's Amelie
> I prefer warmer tones in my crease, I don't usually go for grays because they make my crease look too muddy, so we'll see how this performs.
> My lids are small, so I usually don't go for a dark lid overall, but hey I could I guess haha... Maybe to blend out my lower lash liner!
> 
> ...


  I love purples so the purple I know i'll use. Honestly I'm just anxious, I wanna buy it all now xD


----------



## sa1214 (Dec 21, 2014)

Does anyone know when they restock? I want to pickup DGAF and a few other lippies that are sold out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

sa1214 said:


> Does anyone know when they restock? I want to pickup DGAF and a few other lippies that are sold out.


You have to sign up to their emails, seeing as they just restocked...I doubt it'll be anytime soon.  When they restock, they'll send you an email.


----------



## sa1214 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have to sign up to their emails, seeing as they just restocked...I doubt it'll be anytime soon.  When they restock, they'll send you an email.


 Darn, just missed it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

sa1214 said:


> Darn, just missed it. Thanks for the info!


Anytime, but def sign up for their emails


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 21, 2014)

At work wearing DGAF. YUP, I'm pretty much feeling that way. My last day is Friday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> At work wearing DGAF. YUP, I'm pretty much feeling that way. My last day is Friday


Gorgeous Jill


----------



## sa1214 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> At work wearing DGAF. YUP, I'm pretty much feeling that way. My last day is Friday


  Love it! This is the one that I want really bad. It looks gorgeous on you. I saw a woman wearing it this weekend at a party and it is HOT! Her's pulled very blue, but yours looks a little purple. Love the name too. :eyelove:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


 
  haha, that's what makeup is all about, self expression right?  
  I love how this looks on you!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I wore Shady Lady out today and received so many compliments I'm starting to love bright lip colors, I wonder if this means I might brave both eye shadow stacks now....was only gonna buy Dark Matter.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 22, 2014)

liquidsirenhoney said:


> I wore Shady Lady out today and received so many compliments I'm starting to love bright lip colors, I wonder if this means I might brave both eye shadow stacks now....was only gonna buy Dark Matter.


  Please post pictures the next time you wear it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  LOL, love it on you and congratulations!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been dying over the Lovesick stack since they first started teasing about it on Instagram...I've never ordered from Melt before though, so I'm praying there's no issue on the site when they go on sale tomorrow lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

I had decided to get both, but now I'm wavering a bit. Thinking I'll wait for Dark Matter even though I love two of the shades. I expect these things to sell fast, so I hope they restock soon. Then, I'll get Dark Matter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I've been dying over the Lovesick stack since they first started teasing about it on Instagram...I've never ordered from Melt before though, so I'm praying there's no issue on the site when they go on sale tomorrow lol


It is usually in and out, they are the simplest place to order from imo.   





shontay07108 said:


> I had decided to get both, but now I'm wavering a bit. Thinking I'll wait for Dark Matter even though I love two of the shades. I expect these things to sell fast, so I hope they restock soon. Then, I'll get Dark Matter.


I'm waiting on Dark Matter as well


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ah ok, that's good to know! I'm just worried they're going to sell out in no time because they've been teasing us with them for so long!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ah ok, that's good to know! I'm just worried they're going to sell out in no time because they've been teasing us with them for so long!


You should be ok


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ah ok, that's good to know! I'm just worried they're going to sell out in no time because they've been teasing us with them for so long!


  I definitely see these selling out within the first day or two. At least Dark Matter.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I definitely see these selling out within the first day or two. At least Dark Matter.


  Don't say that Erine. Oh God. I don't know what to dooooo.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Don't say that Erine. Oh God. I don't know what to dooooo.


  I know   These are super popular colours right now (I'm using them a lot on clients), so it's gonna be the more popular of the two.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I know   These are super popular colours right now (I'm using them a lot on clients), so it's gonna be the more popular of the two.


  Ugh. I have no idea what I'm going to do until the time comes. hboy:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going to try and be on right when they go on sale tomorrow, it's a good thing I don't have anywhere to be lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 1, 2015)

I am so glad that I am not crazy about  eye shadow. I can sit out this release. Yay"


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm ordering both but this will be my only purchase for this month. I'm on a low buy for 2015


----------



## nt234 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm really hoping I can get Love Sick...so glad I'm off today! And I just got paid!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 1, 2015)

b/c of Lips and BOys, I think I can only get one.  Which one? no idea...


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to get both. I'm super excited. My first Melt purchase was Darkroom & I love the color!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh their shipping is $7?? So this is going to be $55 for 4 eyeshadows...damn things better be worth it!! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ugh their shipping is $7?? So this is going to be $55 for 4 eyeshadows...damn things better be worth it!! LOL


  Yup $7


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

Just getting one. Lovesick for now I'm sure I will order the second one later, but for now only one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2015)

I almost forgot about this release lol. I know I'll probably go ahead and get both just so I won't risk the inevitable sellout and long wait for a restock. This will likely be my last buy until April for IMATS (or I'm really going to try to make it my last). What I need to be doing is going through my stash and seeing what items I really don't need so I can add them to the clearance bin and clear out some room. I'm sitting on way too many unopened items and it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

Got my Stacks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got both. Too many reasons not to. There isn't much makeup on my wishlist anyway, so it won't hurt so much in the end.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Done!


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 2, 2015)

Just purchased both stacks!!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay for almost 60 bucks I hope I love the Dark Matter stack.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

I might purchase them both but the shipping is causing the hesitation!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2015)

Done. :fluffy:


----------



## nt234 (Jan 2, 2015)

Got it! That was so quick and easy


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 2, 2015)

Got both that was effortless yayyyyyy. I can't wait for them to come


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Got both that was effortless yayyyyyy. I can't wait for them to come


Melt is always pain free when ordering. The wait for a restock is what hurts lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Melt is always pain free when ordering. The wait for a restock is what hurts lol.


  True that!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> True that!


  Dolly did you order any of the stacks? which?


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Done!


  Did you get both erine?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Dolly did you order any of the stacks? which?


  I did, just the love sick stack for now. 
  I had enough for both then bought some liquid lipsticks...so off one stack went lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did, just the love sick stack for now.
> I had enough for both then bought some liquid lipsticks...so off one stack went lol


Lol!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol!!


  Lol I had no self control, I budget for everything


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did, just the love sick stack for now.
> I had enough for both then bought some liquid lipsticks...so off one stack went lol


  lol. It is what it is!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I had no self control, I budget for everything


haha! well that's good. I just splurge and figure it out later!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did, just the love sick stack for now.  I had enough for both then bought some liquid lipsticks...so off one stack went lol


  See, I reconsidered buying both last night because I ordered Berry Me from DoC and wanted more velvetines. Plus, I ordered those expensive Real Techniques brushes. I want what I want, though.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't wait to see and try these. The pigmentation looks amazeballs!


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> See, I reconsidered buying both last night because I ordered Berry Me from DoC and wanted more velvetines. Plus, I ordered those expensive Real Techniques brushes. I want what I want, though.


  The new metal brushes?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> The new metal brushes?


  Yup


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yup


  Which ones did you get?


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yup


I got my eye on those. Hopefully they will be included in one of those BOGO 50% off sales


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

Done and done! This has been such a breath of fresh air after that disastrous Morphe Jaclyn Hill palette launch.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Which ones did you get?


  Blush, contour, powder. I was so close to getting the shader and foundation brush, too but I held off. I'm supposed to get the brushes on Monday and if I like them I'll get the other two. Despite the fact that I hate Ulta's shipping price.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Done and done! This has been such a breath of fresh air after that disastrous Morphe Jaclyn Hill palette launch.


  I keep hearing about that and I'm so glad I have no idea what that is and I vaguely know who it is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> haha! well that's good. *I just splurge and figure it out later!*
> Lmao that is another way to do it
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shontay07108*
> ...


  Tell me how the quality is on those brushes please, when you get them.
  If I had the extra lying around I would have bought DM too, but all I had was half and no one wanted to help me lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Melt is always pain free when ordering. The wait for a restock is what hurts lol.


  I know I just lovvvveeeeeede how quick it is compared to other companies. Trust me I have everything from melt I've been through this a lot


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I keep hearing about that and I'm so glad I have no idea what that is and I vaguely know who it is.


  I was going to order some of the single shadows from Morphe when I heard they were releasing this palette. The singles cost 2.99 each  and this palette was going to contain most of the ones I was going to order and the entire palette costs $27.99. Also there was a discount code making it $25. As for Jaclyn Hill she is a YT makeup guru. I'm guessing she has a large following. I'm not subscribed to her but I've seen a few of her videos and she appears to know what she's doing. Long story short.( too late) the release was for 01/01/2015 at midnight PST. I logged on at 15 mins to 12 and the site when down at 10 mins to midnight. I think it's still down.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was going to order some of the single shadows from Morphe when I heard they were releasing this palette. The singles cost 2.99 each  and this palette was going to contain most of the ones I was going to order and the entire palette costs $27.99. Also there was a discount code making it $25. As for Jaclyn Hill she is a YT makeup guru. I'm guessing she has a large following. I'm not subscribed to her but I've seen a few of her videos and she appears to know what she's doing. Long story short.( too late) the release was for 01/01/2015 at midnight PST. I logged on at 15 mins to 12 and the site when down at 10 mins to midnight. I think it's still down. :haha:


  I've seen a few of her videos before during my many extensive searches for some particular products. I get her mixed up w/ some others by name, but I know her face. I don't follow her either. She never made a strong impression on me, but it sucks to hear about the difficulty making a purchase.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got shipping notification! Melt rocks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I've seen a few of her videos before during my many extensive searches for some particular products. I get her mixed up w/ some others by name, but I know her face. I don't follow her either. She never made a strong impression on me, but it sucks to hear about the difficulty making a purchase.


  She appears to be know what she's doing. I think prior to YT she actually worked at MAC. I think that the launch of that palette was even worse than that Lime Crime craziness last year. I'm still going to get the shadows from Morphe. I have a few of them and the pigmentation and blendability are good. That is their single shadows not their palettes. However I've heard that this particular palette was supposed to me made from the single shadows. Looks like I'll just have to wait until the site comes back up and that JH palette is sold out AND they restock the singles. Most of the singles was OOS. So sometime in June then? lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Just got shipping notification! Melt rocks!


  Me, too. :cheer: That's exactly why that $7 shipping is nothing to me. It's worth it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

This time I double checked the mailing address to make sure I don't have the same issue I had with the Dark Room lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Just got shipping notification! Melt rocks!


me too...so fast


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> me too...so fast


  Yayyy!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Did you get both erine?


  You know i did girl! :lol:   





shontay07108 said:


> I keep hearing about that and I'm so glad I have no idea what that is and I vaguely know who it is.


  It's another hot mess launch as they all are, and she's no one important. You're not missing anything. :nope:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It's another hot mess launch as they all are, and she's no one important. You're not missing anything. :nope:


 I kept seeing the buzz about the palette but I had no clue who she was supposed to be. In all fairness though I don't really follow most of the YouTube "gurus" like that so it goes over my head. Never tried the brand but I've had a mild curiousity about them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I kept seeing the buzz about the palette but I had no clue who she was supposed to be. In all fairness though I don't really follow most of the YouTube "gurus" like that so it goes over my head. Never tried the brand but I've had a mild curiousity about them


  The only reason I even knew about the launch is I was planning to purchase some of their single shadows and saw that of the 10 I was planning to get at $3 each,7 of them were in the palette. The palette was $27 for 28 so I thought why not. I'm still going to get them but not right now obviously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't with the hot mess that follows most things endorsed by YT. I have some of their singles that I purchased on Black Friday.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Done!


  I can't wait to see what you come up with. Melt eye and lip combos!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok, got both, and it's all of you all's fault. LOL


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It's another hot mess launch as they all are, and she's no one important. You're not missing anything.


  So excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't wait tracking just came. I think I will start my YouTube chanel or Vlog on these


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice as well!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I can't wait tracking just came. I think I will start my YouTube chanel or Vlog on these


  I'd watch!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I can't wait tracking just came. I think I will start my YouTube chanel or Vlog on these


  Hell yea babe


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 2, 2015)

I ordered both. I still have the shakes from ordering it. I know I am going to be happy with the purchase though.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 2, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I ordered both. I still have the shakes from ordering it. I know I am going to be happy with the purchase though.


  I ordered both too! 
  I tried to avoid it most of the day but I just went and got them XD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I ordered both. I still have the shakes from ordering it. I know I am going to be happy with the purchase though.





v0ltagekid said:


> I ordered both too!  I tried to avoid it most of the day but I just went and got them XD


ompom:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> I ordered both. I still have the shakes from ordering it. I know I am going to be happy with the purchase though.
> ME too!!!   but you're right, we'll be happy.   I wore Belladonna2 for NYE and LOVED IT!  I love her produts....


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't wait to see what you come up with. Melt eye and lip combos!





LUVISLUV said:


> So excited to see what you come up with!


  Thanks! I'm excited too!


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2015)

Im a sucker for matte browns, Im feeling dark matter but i have tons, only one that be nice to have is a nice black one but of course its not a must, Im curious why they havent release nood! That one would have def pushed me to order the both the stack and the lippie


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like many of you got shipping confirmations already!  Still waiting on mine.  There seems to be no rhyme or reason to who gets theirs and when.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got mine an hour after launch.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I got mine an hour after launch.


  Nada for me, and my order was completed at 12:03. Much of the time when I order from Melt, it'll be several days before I get one.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Nada for me, and my order was completed at 12:03. Much of the time when I order from Melt, it'll be several days before I get one.


  Hmmm...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Nada for me, and my order was completed at 12:03. Much of the time when I order from Melt, it'll be several days before I get one.


  Really that is so odd. I wonder why?
  I received mine about 45 min after launch


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Nada for me, and my order was completed at 12:03. Much of the time when I order from Melt, it'll be several days before I get one.
> Really that is so odd. I wonder why?
> I received mine about 45 min after launch


  I might've chalked it up to a roll-out from East to West, but since and I are in the same state, Dolly, I'm curious as to why mine always take so long to get.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I might've chalked it up to a roll-out from East to West, but since and I are in the same state, Dolly, I'm curious as to why mine always take so long to get.


You should message them about that issue. Yours shouldn't take so long, that is the weirdest thing.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I might've chalked it up to a roll-out from East to West, but since and I are in the same state, Dolly, I'm curious as to why mine always take so long to get.


  Well if it's a normal thing i wouldn't worry about it. Nothing more annoying than being one of those people that emails over every little thing, ya know? It'll come. :wink:


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I might've chalked it up to a roll-out from East to West, but since and I are in the same state, Dolly, I'm curious as to why mine always take so long to get.
> ...


  I'm not and I never have been.  Just curious, that's all.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> No need.  It'll come eventually.   I'm not and I never have been.  Just curious, that's all.


  Oh you're definitely not! There's just some that are


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not and I never have been.  Just curious, that's all.
> ...


  Don't we know it! I deal with similar stuff with co-workers. It messes with my vibe until I just have to tell them to chill already.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Don't we know it! I deal with similar stuff with co-workers. It messes with my vibe until I just have to tell them to chill already.


  :werd:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> No need.  It'll come eventually.   I'm not and I never have been.  Just curious, that's all.


Gotcha


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 3, 2015)

I ordered Love Sick - literally got the shipping email 30 minutes after ordering. Pretty awesome! I'm probably going to end up loving this and regretting that I didn't order Dark Matter too and then I'll have to wait forever for the restock lol!


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see looks with both stacks!  Passed on them since I don't wear shadows.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 3, 2015)

My items will be here Monday I can't waittttttt yayyy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My items will be here Monday I can't waittttttt yayyy


Mine too ompom:


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 3, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Blush, contour, powder. I was so close to getting the shader and foundation brush, too but I held off. I'm supposed to get the brushes on Monday and if I like them I'll get the other two. Despite the fact that I hate Ulta's shipping price.


  Hey I just checked Ulta for this week's sale and those brushes are included in the BOGO 50% off sale.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> Hey I just checked Ulta for this week's sale and those brushes are included in the BOGO 50% off sale.


  Looks like I'll be buying some more then. Thanks.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> Hey I just checked Ulta for this week's sale and those brushes are included in the BOGO 50% off sale.


  awesome. 

  Shontay, how did you like them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> awesome.   Shontay, how did you like them.


  I don't get them until Monday.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My items will be here Monday I can't waittttttt yayyy


  :con:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine too ompom:


  :nanas:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


  did you skip them?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> did you skip them?


  If you are referring to the eye makeup, the answer is yes.


----------



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 4, 2015)

I really want to try their new eyeshadows!!! I think the fact that you can stack them and they are magnetized is so cool!!! Imagine when they come out with lots of colors!! You can pretty much customize your own little look and its great for travel! I've been trying to find travel friendly products for my new job so this is great


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay they're making Dark Room perm!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 4, 2015)

wooooo
  http://instagram.com/p/xdC5dxpDV2/?modal=true


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 4, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> wooooo
> http://instagram.com/p/xdC5dxpDV2/?modal=true


  YES!! I just saw this!!! I had a feeling they were going to because they still had the pic up. Although that might have not been a great indication, it gave me hope!!! Now lets hope it stays that color. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

-repeat post!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> wooooo http://instagram.com/p/xdC5dxpDV2/?modal=true





dcarrington said:


> YES!! I just saw this!!! I had a feeling they were going to because they still had the pic up. Although that might have not been a great indication, it gave me hope!!! Now lets hope it stays that color. lol


I hope it stays the same color.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 4, 2015)

The EBay sellers are gonna be maaaad lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> The EBay sellers are gonna be maaaad lol.


  Lmao right


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Yay they're making Dark Room perm!!


  That is great news.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it stays the same color.


  Ha!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

out for delivery for today!!! ekkkkk!


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 5, 2015)

Got my package today!!!

  From L-R

  (Dark Matter) Blurr, Unseen, Enigma, Dark Matter. (Love Sick) Promiscuous, Amelie, Love Sick, Fixated.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> Got my package today!!!  From L-R  (Dark Matter) Blurr, Unseen, Enigma, Dark Matter. (Love Sick) Promiscuous, Amelie, Love Sick, Fixated.


:bigthumb:


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> Got my package today!!!
> 
> From L-R
> 
> (Dark Matter) Blurr, Unseen, Enigma, Dark Matter. (Love Sick) Promiscuous, Amelie, Love Sick, Fixated.


  So what are you first impressions of them. Is there a lot of fall out? Are they smooth and buttery?


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> So what are you first impressions of them. Is there a lot of fall out? Are they smooth and buttery?


Very smooth & buttery especially the lighter colors. Unseen shows up lighter on camera though it's slightly darker in person.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> Got my package today!!!
> 
> From L-R
> 
> (Dark Matter) Blurr, Unseen, Enigma, Dark Matter. (Love Sick) Promiscuous, Amelie, Love Sick, Fixated.


  How cute are they?!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

BmoreLikeNita said:


> Got my package today!!!
> 
> From L-R
> 
> (Dark Matter) Blurr, Unseen, Enigma, Dark Matter. (Love Sick) Promiscuous, Amelie, Love Sick, Fixated.









Nice. Very nice.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

I didn't get a tracking yet.. just the confirmation from that first day. 
  Hopefully soon 

  got tracking! I always bitch too early hahaha... yay


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay, I just received my package. I am slighty taken aback by the "new" packaging. I thought for a brief second that it was a MAC package that I forgot was coming.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 5, 2015)

They're Here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I threw a mac pressed pigment in there for sizing purposes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top row Blurr, enigma, dark matter & unseen Bottom row Love sick, Amelie, fixated & promiscuous


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

Is fixated really that light?   I don't think I"m going to like it. *pouts*


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 5, 2015)

Awe. Just found this cute little keychain in my box!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Is fixated really that light?   I don't think I"m going to like it. *pouts*


  It's a really pretty slate gray. The top swatch pic with the sunlight makes it look lighter than it really is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> They're Here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LUVISLUV said:


> Awe. Just found this cute little keychain in my box!


:bigthumb:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


>


  Wow! Impressive haul.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> It's a really pretty slate gray. The top swatch pic with the sunlight makes it look lighter than it really is.


  thank you for reassuring me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh cool!   I hope we all get one...  That's perfect for us. LOL
> 
> thank you for reassuring me.


  Everyone gets a keychain...while supplies last


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 5, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Awe. Just found this cute little keychain in my box!


that's so cute! what a great marketing idea.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally got a chance to open my package to take a quick peek at the stacks. The glue in my Fixated is loose so the pan is coming up thanks to the strong magnets but that's an easy fix. Other than that all is perfect. Hope to get some quick swatches done this evening.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everyone gets a keychain...while supplies last


  I didn't go into work today, but I'm tempted to drive up there and get my stuff. LOL


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


>


  They look great! Thanks for the swatches. I opened dark matter briefly it is beautiful! I am VERY happy I got them. I think these will start the fire in me and finally get into shadows. But these are easily scuffed. I tried to close it quickly because my kids were trying to take a look and it scuffed.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just swatched my stacks and I love them. So glad I didn't decide to be cheap and got both. My favorite shades are Fixated, Amelie and Enigma. When I was opening the stack to get to Love Sick shadow that one flew away, but fell onto the bed.  I don't bother w/ that no-buy stuff, but I need to stop with the shadow now. Maybe just one more MUFE shadow and that's it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2015)

Im obsesed with these!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Awe. Just found this cute little keychain in my box!


  Mine is a different shade. Looks like Darling.  





erine1881 said:


> Im obsesed with these!!!


  Right?? Me, too. :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Fixated is amazing!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Im obsesed with these!!!


  You are certainly not alone. But I don't know if thats saying much since I am just now getting into shadows. Question Erin, Do you think I could do without getting the Venus Palette since I have these in my possession? Could similar looks be created with these?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

:eyelove:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 5, 2015)

Promiscuous is not the color I was expecting it to be (it looked like a much deeper purple in everything they showed in the teasers) but otherwise I am glad I got the Love Sick stack! I am loving the little keychain too, mine is lavender!


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 5, 2015)

Judging from my insta everyone got their eyeshadow goodies today! Swatches look gorgeous


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it stays the same color.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope they put these out in singles at some point, the only ones I want are Love Sick & Amelie. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>





NaomiH said:


> I hope they put these out in singles at some point, the only ones I want are Love Sick & Amelie. :sigh:


Those 2 are amazing


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those 2 are amazing


They look really pretty. I'd buy them if they were singles.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They look really pretty. I'd buy them if they were singles.


I'm hoping  maybe in the near future


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm hoping  maybe in the near future


That'd be nice.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 5, 2015)

Amelie is my fave. Holy crap it's so pretty. I can honestly say I don't have a shadow like it in my collection!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Nothing special, just for fun...but I used Love sick on the lid, blended up to the crease with Amelie and a brownish shade from the Lorac Vintage Vixen palette to blend. With Fixated on the lower lash line.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nothing special, just for fun...but I used Love sick on the lid, blended up to the crease with Amelie and a brownish shade from the Lorac Vintage Vixen palette to blend. With Fixated on the lower lash line.


Lovely Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely Dolly!


  Thank you Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you Naomi


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> You are certainly not alone. But I don't know if thats saying much since I am just now getting into shadows. Question Erin, Do you think I could do without getting the Venus Palette since I have these in my possession? Could similar looks be created with these?


  Venus is completely different than this! Tho there's some colours than are similar, there's some that are different, along with different finishes as well. You need venus.    





sullenxriot182 said:


> Promiscuous is not the color I was expecting it to be (it looked like a much deeper purple in everything they showed in the teasers) but otherwise I am glad I got the Love Sick stack! I am loving the little keychain too, mine is lavender!


  My keychain is Belladonna2. Red lips RULE!!!   





miss0annette said:


> Judging from my insta everyone got their eyeshadow goodies today! Swatches look gorgeous


  You know it! My insta has been blowing up!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Imagine people sell those key chains online for a ridiculous price .. I'm actually pretty sure this will happen lol


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Venus is completely different than this! Tho there's some colours than are similar, there's some that are different, along with different finishes as well. You need venus.


  Well that does it. Venus it is. lol I was trying my best to stir away from this palette but...nope. Venus will be in my possession hopefully sooner than later. Thanks Erin!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Imagine people sell those key chains online for a ridiculous price .. I'm actually pretty sure this will happen lol


Oh for sure they will lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh for sure they will lol


  Imagine people start making knock offs and selling them online lol now THAT would be ridiculous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Imagine people start making knock offs and selling them online lol now THAT would be ridiculous


Watch it'll happen now lol be on the look out


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> LOL. I can actually see that. Glad I ended up with both darling and belladonna. They're so cute
> Well that does it. Venus it is. lol I was trying my best to stir away from this palette but...nope. Venus will be in my possession hopefully sooner than later. Thanks Erin!


  ohhh how did you get two?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  is the burgundy on top anything like the one in that LORAC palette?  the small on released at Ulta for xmas day.  (can't think of the name)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG, I love fixated on you!  I forgot you were a hoody!  LOL  Love the look.   I'm fixated on fixated no pun intended, but it's gorgeous.  ohhh how did you get two?


A hoody :lmao: yea I am In that pic it is really showing up hooded :lol: It can look extra hooded in certain pics, when it isn't as bad in real life... am I making sense lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nothing special, just for fun...but I used Love sick on the lid, blended up to the crease with Amelie and a brownish shade from the Lorac Vintage Vixen palette to blend. With Fixated on the lower lash line.


 Love this look on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Love this look on you.


Thanks Vande


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't get a tracking yet.. just the confirmation from that first day.
> Hopefully soon
> 
> got tracking! I always bitch too early hahaha... yay
> ...


  Nice! They look really nice against your skin tone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Love you new avi! You look really pretty.  Nice! They look really nice against your skin tone.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

My order arrives tomorrow. Loving the Dark Matter swatches!  If they make these into singles, I definitely want Love Sick.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It can look extra hooded in certain pics, when it isn't as bad in real life... am I making sense lol


  LOL...  Yes and I totally get what you are saying. 

  Got my stacks...  I'm happy!  oh and the key ring is so little and cute... It's almost bigger than Tom Ford's lip and boys! LOL   I got Belladonna2, I want one in every color. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

haha :lmao: bigger than TF lips & boys


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

I wore Dark Matter today and it's 1000% pure amazingness. Every single shade. I did a typical look with Unseen on the lid, Enigma in the crease and used Blur the blend it out. What I was really, really impressed with was that black, Dark Matter. It's the best black shadow I've tried. HG material. I used it as a liner all on it's own. It's so rich and smooth. I mean, I might not use anything other than these stacks for awhile.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Dark Matter today and it's 1000% pure amazingness. Every single shade. I did a typical look with Unseen on the lid, Enigma in the crease and used Blur the blend it out. What I was really, really impressed with was that black, Dark Matter. It's the best black shadow I've tried. HG material. I used it as a liner all on it's own. It's so rich and smooth. I mean, I might not use anything other than these stacks for awhile.


A must have clearly, will be picking it up as soon as I can


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 6, 2015)

I kinda expected these to sell out quick...especially Dark Matter. Guess they had a great amount of stock or people were put off on the price (which I still say isn't bad) :shrugs:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I kinda expected these to sell out quick...especially Dark Matter. Guess they had a great amount of stock or people were put off on the price (which I still say isn't bad) :shrugs:


  The cynic in me says people are put off by the price. It stung me a bit when I first found out about it, but you get what you pay for here.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The cynic in me says people are put off by the price. It stung me a bit when I first found out about it, but you get what you pay for here.


Very true. But it's interesting that I've seen people buy 4 MAC singles without batting a lash (non-pro cardholders)...and that comes out to more than a stack. Well...the ones in the pots. I can't recall regular price of the palette refills lol. Don't get me wrong...I would have loved for the stacks to be cheaper but I honestly expected them to be a little more than they were


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Very true. But it's interesting that I've seen people buy 4 MAC singles without batting a lash (non-pro cardholders)...and that comes out to more than a stack. Well...the ones in the pots. I can't recall regular price of the palette refills lol. Don't get me wrong...I would have loved for the stacks to be cheaper but I honestly expected them to be a little more than they were


  A lot of people leave logic behind when it comes to Mac. Mac could sell them dirt and they'll go nuts. They look at a pot and say oh, it's just $19, but scoff at the $49 stack. They don't stop to do the math.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> A lot of people leave logic behind when it comes to Mac. Mac could sell them dirt and they'll go nuts. They look at a pot and say oh, it's just $19, but scoff at the $49 stack. They don't stop to do the math.


:sigh: so true! I full agree these stacks are worth every penny and it is a darn good price for the size you get.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Dark Matter today and it's 1000% pure amazingness. Every single shade. I did a typical look with Unseen on the lid, Enigma in the crease and used Blur the blend it out. What I was really, really impressed with was that black, Dark Matter. It's the best black shadow I've tried. HG material. I used it as a liner all on it's own. It's so rich and smooth. I mean, I might not use anything other than these stacks for awhile.


  It's love!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Dark Matter today and it's 1000% pure amazingness. Every single shade. I did a typical look with Unseen on the lid, Enigma in the crease and used Blur the blend it out. What I was really, really impressed with was that black, Dark Matter. It's the best black shadow I've tried. HG material. I used it as a liner all on it's own. It's so rich and smooth. I mean, I might not use anything other than these stacks for awhile.


  I am right there with you. I absolutely LOVE these stacks! The colors are awesome, the pigmentation is great and the packaging/branding  is unlike any other.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Love you new avi! You look really pretty.
> 
> Nice! They look really nice against your skin tone.


  Thank you!!


----------



## nt234 (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my Love Sick stack yesterday and I love it! Fast shipping, awesome packaging with cute little keychain, and great product. My best friend was really excited to play with the shadows so I let him do a look on me. Here it is:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


  Gorgeous


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I got my Love Sick stack yesterday and I love it! Fast shipping, awesome packaging with cute little keychain, and great product. My best friend was really excited to play with the shadows so I let him do a look on me. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooo that's beautiful!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


  This look is beautiful on you. Your friend did an amazing job.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 6, 2015)

I got both stacks and they arrived today. I've never received packages so fast from any international company. And my key chain is Darling :eyelove: I'm happy coz that's the one I wanted.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I got my Love Sick stack yesterday and I love it! Fast shipping, awesome packaging with cute little keychain, and great product. My best friend was really excited to play with the shadows so I let him do a look on me. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Honey this is cuteeeeee


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

I finally gave in and ordered the dark matter stack!!! All the swatches are gorg !! :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Btw isn't there an option to create an account???


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Btw isn't there are option to create an account???


  Don't think so.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I got my Love Sick stack yesterday and I love it! Fast shipping, awesome packaging with cute little keychain, and great product. My best friend was really excited to play with the shadows so I let him do a look on me. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I got my Love Sick stack yesterday and I love it! Fast shipping, awesome packaging with cute little keychain, and great product. My best friend was really excited to play with the shadows so I let him do a look on me. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you're beautiful!


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


  Really pretty! Love the dramatic pose too! Work your stuff girl lol.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they put these out in singles at some point, the only ones I want are Love Sick & Amelie. :sigh:


 I bought Dark Matter but I want these two colors so bad, I really hope they sell them individual down the road. I'm sure I will  just end up buying it Friday if it's still in stock.


----------



## nt234 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous





Vineetha said:


> Oooo that's beautiful!!





Vandekamp said:


> This look is beautiful on you. Your friend did an amazing job.





smileyt06 said:


> Honey this is cuteeeeee





butterflyeyes said:


> Beautiful!





Shars said:


> Really pretty! Love the dramatic pose too! Work your stuff girl lol.


  Thanks everyone!  :hug:


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 6, 2015)

nt234 said:


> (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


  YASSS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

Very cute nt234


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have to admit when I first heard they were $48 I was like "whaaaat?" but that comes out to $12 a shadow, and they're giant shadows. Not bad at all. And you guys are all making me wish I ordered Dark Matter too LOL.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

nt234 said:


> (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


  So beautiful !! I love this look on u!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 7, 2015)

nt234 said:


> (Please excuse the dramatic pose, lol)


  Beautiful!!!

  If Dark Matter is still available come Friday I'm going to get it!

  My Key chain was Belladonna2


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> If Dark Matter is still available come Friday I'm going to get it!
> 
> My Key chain was Belladonna2


 
  Do it ladies...  Do it!!!  LMAO


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

My stacks were supposed to be delivered today but there seems to be a delay with my post office...
  I can't wait to get them @[email protected] going nuts over hereeee


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Do it ladies...  Do it!!!  LMAO


  Such a little enabler lol!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Such a little enabler lol!


  they are really nice!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash and no flash seat he's on NC50. My stacks are great very pigmented and smooth


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 8, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Flash and no flash seat he's on NC50. My stacks are great very pigmented and smooth


  That's what I hear. They look pretty.


----------



## macshack (Jan 8, 2015)

After reading through the last several pages of this thread I broke down and bought lovesick.. <3 <3 <3

  STOKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a friend that ordered both stacks but for some odd reason she doesn't like them. Didn't even bother to swatch them. She just gave them to me and said they weren't her cup of tea :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I have a friend that ordered both stacks but for some odd reason she doesn't like them. Didn't even bother to swatch them. She just gave them to me and said they weren't her cup of tea


  Wha?!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I have a friend that ordered both stacks but for some odd reason she doesn't like them. Didn't even bother to swatch them. She just gave them to me and said they weren't her cup of tea :shock:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wha?!





shontay07108 said:


>


Exactly! She said she didn't feel like going through the hassle for a refund.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2015)

Well that's good for you! LOL


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly! She said she didn't feel like going through the hassle for a refund.


  I need a friend like that lol. That's crazy!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Well that's good for you! LOL


I already had both stacks but I definitely wasn't going to turn down two more lol


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

I love the fact that they shipped so quick I only ordered the dark matter stack which I have yet to try I want love sick now looking at pics on IG made me really want it, I love the love sick color so pretty. Kinda wish they sold them individually too Btw I finally figured out how to use my IG so if you're on there and wanna be my friend my ig name is gor.jess_makeup let me know who you are too I'll follow back  don't mind my lack of posts yet I'll start posting


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I already had both stacks but I definitely wasn't going to turn down two more lol


 Dang can we say lucky...haha I would not turn them down either


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

hwdsprincess said:


> I love the fact that they shipped so quick I only ordered the dark matter stack which I have yet to try I want love sick now looking at pics on IG made me really want it, I love the love sick color so pretty. Kinda wish they sold them individually too Btw I finally figured out how to use my IG so if you're on there and wanna be my friend my ig name is gor.jess_makeup let me know who you are too I'll follow back  don't mind my lack of posts yet I'll start posting


  I'd BU Love Sick in a heartbeat if it was sold solo!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'd BU Love Sick in a heartbeat if it was sold solo!


 That's the only reason I want that palette for that one color emelie is nice too but idk maybe when the restock the lipsticks I might get it, I regret waiting on DGAF so stupid I'm still punching myself for that. I didn't get it when they launched dark room and restocked lipsticks


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 9, 2015)

I love my dark matter stack, went on well, easy to blend and pigmented. I really want the Lovesick stack. I am wondering how Kitten Parade  and Amelie compare. Does anyone have both and  can do a swatch?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh well I just broke down and bought the Lovesick stack.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Got my stacks yesterday, I didn't have much time this morning so this is what I came up with.
Sorry it was way early and didn't even have lipstick on lol!









I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack.
Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.

I like them  I want to play with them some more


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my stacks yesterday, I didn't have much time this morning so this is what I came up with. Sorry it was way early and didn't even have lipstick on lol!
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=181818]I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I like them  I want to play with them some more[/COLOR]


Perfection


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my stacks yesterday, I didn't have much time this morning so this is what I came up with.
> Sorry it was way early and didn't even have lipstick on lol!
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Yayyy!!! I got my Darkmatter Stack just noww!!! Hoping to use it tomm.


----------



## macshack (Jan 9, 2015)

Nothing lost on the last DGAF launch - color some how ended up violet (still pretty, but not the original DGAF for sure!)   Here's a photo that my sister in law took of me wearing it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!! I got my Darkmatter Stack just noww!!! Hoping to use it tomm.


ompom:   





macshack said:


> Nothing lost on the last DGAF launch - color some how ended up violet (still pretty, but not the original DGAF for sure!)   Here's a photo that my sister in law took of me wearing it.


the Violet DGAF still looks great on you


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

macshack said:


> Nothing lost on the last DGAF launch - color some how ended up violet (still pretty, but not the original DGAF for sure!)   Here's a photo that my sister in law took of me wearing it.


  Gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!! I got my Darkmatter Stack just noww!!! Hoping to use it tomm.


  Awesome V. Enjoy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my stacks yesterday, I didn't have much time this morning so this is what I came up with. Sorry it was way early and didn't even have lipstick on lol!
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=181818]I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I like them  I want to play with them some more[/COLOR]


  You did an amazing job. You look fabulous.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 10, 2015)

I really want to get the stacks but I feel like they're comparabe to what I have from mac if any of you guys own some of these can y'all do some swatch comparisons please with a cherry on top  Dark matter stack  Enigma- brownscript, swiss chocolate, down brown Unseen- outre, unentrupped natrual.wilderness  Blurr- wedge, soft brown , samoa silk   Lovesick Promiscious- grape pigment, violet pigment,  Amelie- expendive pink , melon pigment  Fixiated- plumage, prussian Lovesick- deep damson, sketch


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> I really want to get the stacks but I feel like they're comparabe to what I have from mac if any of you guys own some of these can y'all do some swatch comparisons please with a cherry on top  Dark matter stack  Enigma- brownscript, swiss chocolate, down brown Unseen- outre, unentrupped natrual.wilderness  Blurr- wedge, soft brown , samoa silk   Lovesick Promiscious- grape pigment, violet pigment,  Amelie- expendive pink , melon pigment  Fixiated- plumage, prussian Lovesick- deep damson, sketch


  So after seatching the dark matter stack for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Those requests were just waaay outta left field, so i said screw it and just swatched what was the closest. The melt colours that aren't swatched (minus dark matter itself cuz it's a matte black obviously) don't have anything comparable in MAC.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enigma vs DD, Unseen vs Saddle, Blurr vs Bamboo, Amelie vs EP, Promiscuous vs SD


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 10, 2015)

Erin already beat me to it. I was sitting here putting swatches on my hand and the first one I did was Amelie vs EP and they couldn't be more different. On my skin tone EP is a Pink with a golden undertone/ shift. Amelie is more of a peach with a golden pink shift. She is unique and part of the reason I got the Lovesick Stack first!


----------



## BmoreLikeNita (Jan 10, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> I really want to get the stacks but I feel like they're comparabe to what I have from mac if any of you guys own some of these can y'all do some swatch comparisons please with a cherry on top  Dark matter stack  Enigma- brownscript, swiss chocolate, down brown Unseen- outre, unentrupped natrual.wilderness  Blurr- wedge, soft brown , samoa silk   Lovesick Promiscious- grape pigment, violet pigment,  Amelie- expendive pink , melon pigment  Fixiated- plumage, prussian Lovesick- deep damson, sketch


  Not my swatch but someone on Dupe That IG did MAC's Melon pigment vs Melt's Amelie. http://instagram.com/p/xfgBDWCeHh/


----------



## nt234 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm ordering Dark Matter sometime soon...I fall more and more in love with each picture I see!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So after seatching the dark matter stack for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 12, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> So after seatching the dark matter stack for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much Erine, you have been so helpful, I'm definelty intrigued by their products and I know the quality is superb but if I didn't have these shadows is so be on it, to me they're close enough for me to try and finish my Mac shadows before sliding on these. The price point is reasonable to me but I don't like having repeats or dupes   I appreciate the comparisons a lot thanks girl, oh one last think what's SD?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 12, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> Thank you so much Erine, you have been so helpful, I'm definelty intrigued by their products and I know the quality is superb but if I didn't have these shadows is so be on it, to me they're close enough for me to try and finish my Mac shadows before sliding on these. The price point is reasonable to me but I don't like having repeats or dupes   I appreciate the comparisons a lot thanks girl, oh one last think what's SD?


  Satellite Dreams


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 13, 2015)

Why would anyone pay this when the shadows aren't even sold out?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 13, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Why would anyone pay this when the shadows aren't even sold out?


  Cuz people are stoopid!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Why would anyone pay this when the shadows aren't even sold out?


  What the..that is completely ridiculous


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 13, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Cuz people are stoopid!


You have to be. I slightly get it if it's sold out and you want it now (not that I would pay for it even in that circumstance) but what you would pay in this listing is almost enough for both stacks from the company. :sigh:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 14, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Why would anyone pay this when the shadows aren't even sold out?


  Does the seller have some sort of drug habit or something???


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Does the seller have some sort of drug habit or something???


  I think you are on to something and the same goes for anyone that would sell a $16 lipstick for $100. Really?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think you are on to something and the same goes for anyone that would sell a $16 lipstick for $100. Really?


I question anyone willing to pay it more than I do the seller. They can't list and reasonable expect someone to pay inflated prices if there were no willing consumers so on that end of the hustle I can't be mad at the seller for trying. I just don't understand being stupid enough to pay $85 for an eyeshadow stack that isn't sold out and isn't LE. There is no explanation in the world that would make that make any sense. I even wondered if maybe someone outside of the U.S. wanted it and couldn't order from the site but if I'm not mistaken Melt ships internationally and the eBay lister says no international shipping so that throws that idea out. :shrugs:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I question anyone willing to pay it more than I do the seller. They can't list and reasonable expect someone to pay inflated prices if there were no willing consumers so on that end of the hustle I can't be mad at the seller for trying. I just don't understand being stupid enough to pay $85 for an eyeshadow stack that isn't sold out and isn't LE. There is no explanation in the world that would make that make any sense. I even wondered if maybe someone outside of the U.S. wanted it and couldn't order from the site but if I'm not mistaken Melt ships internationally and the eBay lister says no international shipping so that throws that idea out.


  True. The buyer would be the weakest one in the chain. I believe in karma. What goes around comes around. One day they will want something and will likley jump up and scream the loudest because the person doesn't want something to sell something to them at cost or a bit above.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I need the new eye shadow stacks.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I need the new eye shadow stacks.


:agree:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


>


 
  Me too!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Jan 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2015)

GAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  She's so pretty :sigh:


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 22, 2015)

Glad you all that missed the shade the first time will be able to get it!  Debating on getting a back up.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Woo!!!! Getting a couple of backups and Blow if they restock it!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Yay, been wanting this! I've yet to buy any Melt lippies, but this will probably be my first one!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I'm going ahead and grabbing the Melt Dark Matter stack this weekend. It's this or the Lorac Unzipped Gold. I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Woo!!!! Getting a couple of backups and Blow if they restock it!


  You will love Dark Room. I am certain it will look fabulous on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I'm going ahead and grabbing the Melt Dark Matter stack this weekend. It's this or the Lorac Unzipped Gold. I haven't made up my mind yet.


  Get them both. Why do you have to choose.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> GAAAAHHHHH!!!


  It is a gorgeous shade. I wish someone would do a liquid matte version of it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  I know right. Don't we all.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

I want another dark room b/c of that promo pic..


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 22, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


i I will need back ups Now they need to restock six6six too


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> MissElle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Woo!!!! Getting a couple of backups and Blow if they restock it!
> ...


  I have it and love it! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I have it and love it! It's one of my favorites!


  Mine too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


        I legit screamed in my head.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I legit screamed in my head.


  Set your calendar!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 28, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I legit screamed in my head.


  LOL


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm gonna have to watch the PST clock, like I did on Black Friday


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Noon PST is 3pm EST...which should be 8pm or 2000 hrs for you in London, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Noon PST is 3pm EST...which should be 8pm or 2000 hrs for you in London, if I'm not mistaken


  You're spot on. I hope my laptop doesn't play up/iPad is fully charged or iPhone is charged. I am not missing Dark Room and DGAF for the world


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 29, 2015)

v


Marsha Pomells said:


> You're spot on. I hope my laptop doesn't play up/iPad is fully charged or iPhone is charged. I am not missing Dark Room and DGAF for the world


  DGAF?!?! So they plan on restocking DGAF too?!?!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 29, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> v DGAF?!?! So they plan on restocking DGAF too?!?!


  I would hope so


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I would hope so


  You just gave the pick me up that I needed!! I thought they were just going to restock Dark Room. Especially since the had so many customers complain about the color of DGAF. I thought they would just go back to the lab and redo it which usually takes them a while. Well, here's to hoping DGAF makes its appearance.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 29, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> You just gave the pick me up that I needed!! I thought they were just going to restock Dark Room. Especially since the had so many customers complain about the color of DGAF. I thought they would just go back to the lab and redo it which usually takes them a while. Well, here's to hoping DGAF makes its appearance.


  It better show up on the site, cos I've been eyeing it up for quite some of time


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 29, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> v
> 
> 
> Marsha Pomells said:
> ...


  I need them to restock Blow!

  DCarrington you look stunning in your avi by the way!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I need them to restock Blow!
> 
> DCarrington you look stunning in your avi by the way!


 @MissElle12 Awwwwww. Thank you for the sweet compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 29, 2015)

I think I'm going to buy the 2 stacks in the next couple of days.  I'm still sorting and prioritizing my never ending beauty list but I think these are going to the top.  I don't know why I can't just buy one and come back for the other stack later.  My mind just doesn't work that way for some reason.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 29, 2015)

Should I skip DR and wait cause it's going to be perm?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 29, 2015)

I keep telling myself I don't need the Dark Matter stack, but I know I'm going to end up getting it! I was expecting them to both sell out fast, I think it's awesome that they made plenty of them!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need the Dark Matter stack, but I know I'm going to end up getting it! I was expecting them to both sell out fast, I think it's awesome that they made plenty of them!


  I feel the same way about the Dark Matter stack!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I feel the same way about the Dark Matter stack!


I love the Love Sick one so much, I just feel like I NEED it! lol


----------



## leetskywalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Should I skip DR and wait cause it's going to be perm?


  I'd still buy it due to the popularity, so you wont miss out until the next restock.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 30, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> I'd still buy it due to the popularity, so you wont miss out until the next restock.


  That's a good point. They do take forever.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 31, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Should I skip DR and wait cause it's going to be perm?


  If you do not feel compelled to get it then I would wait because there is no rush. If you were upset that you missed it the first time around then I would grab it when it re-launches again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2015)

Do I need a backup ? I'm just buying it b/c it's out again. LOL


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2015)

I had a feeling they was going to bring dark room back its okay and 666 I cb it  I don't need a bu of either only worn darkroom once and swatched 666


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I wore Space Cake for the first time today. It lasts soooo long. This is a photo of me wearing it after eating. It's so so pretty! I need to bu this one.


omg spacecake looks stunningggg on u the best I ever seen I really need to order it


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 31, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> omg spacecake looks stunningggg on u the best I ever seen I really need to order it


 I agree! That's the prettiest I have seen spacecake on anyone


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm rocking Bane today! Best black ever!


----------



## cocotears (Feb 1, 2015)

I got bored last night and decided to play around with my Melt lippies. I figured I'd post the photos here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  love it!


----------



## Shleeface (Feb 1, 2015)

cocotears said:


> I got bored last night and decided to play around with my Melt lippies. I figured I'd post the photos here.


  You are slaying Bane! Love it!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  I love alllll of these on you!! They really need to hurry up at restock DGAF, Blow and Spacecake. They've been on my list for forever and I'd love to grab 'em when Dark Room is restocked!


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 1, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  You are rocking all of them beautifully! Is that DGAF from the last release? I wish mine was that color.


----------



## cocotears (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> love it!





Shleeface said:


> You are slaying Bane! Love it!





Shars said:


> I love alllll of these on you!! They really need to hurry up at restock DGAF, Blow and Spacecake. They've been on my list for forever and I'd love to grab 'em when Dark Room is restocked!


  Thank you ladies!! 


dcarrington said:


> You are rocking all of them beautifully! Is that DGAF from the last release? I wish mine was that color.


  Thank you! And it's from the first release. I agree that they did change the color a little, but I'm sure it still looks great on you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm rocking Bane today! Best black ever!


  Interesting. Do you like it more than Hautecore?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Interesting. Do you like it more than Hautecore?


  Hautecore ain't nothing compared to Bane!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Hautecore ain't nothing compared to Bane!


:werd: I haven't touched HC since getting Bane.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I haven't touched HC since getting Bane.


  It's sooo patchy...


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 1, 2015)

I ended up selling my Hautecore.  Haven't looked back.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I ended up selling my Hautecore.  Haven't looked back.


  In that case I won't cry for missing that lipstick. Lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> :werd: I haven't touched HC since getting Bane.


  Ditto   





Vandekamp said:


> In that case I won't cry for missing that lipstick. Lol.


  It's just that it isn't truly matte. Other than that it's a perfectly fine lipstick. But for being matte, it's not matte. That's why I'm selling my BU.


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 2, 2015)

So ready for Dark Room!! Let's get pumped with pretty Dark Room goodies~


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 2, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> So ready for Dark Room!! Let's get pumped with pretty Dark Room goodies~


  I love Dark Room. The second picture is shown with Blow I believe, correct? The shade is beautiful nonetheless. I grabbed two before so I don't need another. I hope everyone who missed it can now get it.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Dark Room. *The second picture is shown with Blow I believe, correct? *The shade is beautiful nonetheless. I grabbed two before so I don't need another. I hope everyone who missed it can now get it.


  It was combined with Bane. Hopefully I can get my hands on Dark Room on Wednesday


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It was combined with Bane. Hopefully I can get my hands on Dark Room on Wednesday


  I hope you can too. It is a beautiful color with or without Bane.


----------



## sa1214 (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's to hoping they restock DGAF and Space Cake and any others everyone has been waiting for!


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Whatever happened to Nood?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Whatever happened to Nood?


Exactly!!!! All that teasing :sigh:


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Whatever happened to Nood?


  True!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

The pictures make me want to wear this, but, I've already worn it for the lipstick challenge...   SOB!


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 4, 2015)

How does Bane compare to KVD studded kiss Slayer lipstick? Anyone know?


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Anybody stalking Darkroom? I have a headache from reading through IG comments. Melt has clearly stated on every since pic that this lippy will launch at 12pm PST. The amount of comments I read saying that it sold out, or they've been refreshing and it's 12. Ughhhh. Simple time zone conversions are not that difficult lol. As Erin says... reading is fundamental and I'd add that understanding what you read is golden!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2015)

Do I NEED Dark Room tho?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 4, 2015)

I just ordered 2 of them as soon as it became available. Not risking missing out again lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Do I NEED Dark Room tho?


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 4, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Do I NEED Dark Room tho?


  Yes!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Do I NEED Dark Room tho?


  That's what I'm saying as I sit and watch it and Bane in my cart.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissElle12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn y'all. Dark Room (and somehow Bane too) ended up in my cart. Heard LBB from Colour Pop is a dupe for DR so I can't wait to swatch them and compare.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Damn y'all. Dark Room (and somehow Bane too) ended up in my cart. Heard LBB from Colour Pop is a dupe for DR so I can't wait to swatch them and compare.


  We're having a Bajan moment! lol Those are the two I grabbed as well. I really wanted DGAF, Spacecake and Blow but they're still OOS.


----------



## sa1214 (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> We're having a Bajan moment! lol Those are the two I grabbed as well. I really wanted DGAF, Spacecake and Blow but they're still OOS.


Fellow Bajan here. Those are the same two that I picked up as well.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2015)

sa1214 said:


> Fellow Bajan here. Those are the same two that I picked up as well.


  Hey! Wha gine on?


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

sa1214 said:


> Fellow Bajan here. Those are the same two that I picked up as well.








That means it was meant to be!


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 4, 2015)

I've slipoed to a new low. I'm at work on the down low I might be hiding in ladies room  I might have just ordered Dark Room and Bane  Don't judge me


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> lol! I had DGAF and Blow and they are beautiful, but I realistically won't wear them. So I gifted them to my cousin.
> 
> Hey! Wha gine on?


  DGAF I would wear but I would really have to be feeling myself lol.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Don't judge me








No judges here!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Don't judge me


  I laughed so hard! This makes me want to hug you!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 4, 2015)

Just ordered my first Melt product. Dark room looks so gorgeous! I almost ordered Dark Matter or Lovesick but I got overwhelmed and didn't know which one I should get. So instead I chose none...smart huh...lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Just ordered my first Melt product. Dark room looks so gorgeous! I almost ordered Dark Matter or Lovesick but I got overwhelmed and didn't know which one I should get. So instead I chose none...smart huh...lol.


  I wish I had that self control hahah..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> I've slipoed to a new low. I'm at work on the down low I might be hiding in ladies room  I might have just ordered Dark Room and Bane  Don't judge me


:bigthumb:


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 4, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Just ordered my first Melt product. Dark room looks so gorgeous! I almost ordered Dark Matter or Lovesick but I got overwhelmed and didn't know which one I should get. So instead I chose none...smart huh...lol.


 Major props. Knowing me, I would have ordered both lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> Do I NEED Dark Room tho?


  For sure.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 4, 2015)

So I bought Dark Room I really hope I love it since shipping is crazy expensive. My Melt collection is growing.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Anybody stalking Darkroom? I have a headache from reading through IG comments. Melt has clearly stated on every since pic that this lippy will launch at 12pm PST. The amount of comments I read saying that it sold out, or they've been refreshing and it's 12. Ughhhh. Simple time zone conversions are not that difficult lol. As Erin says... reading is fundamental and I'd add that understanding what you read is golden!!!


  Annoying, isn't it?


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 4, 2015)

They're not playing around. I already got my tracking number!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Annoying, isn't it?


  Most definitely. I was reading to see if they had replied to any one about restocking any of the other shades. I gave up after 2 minutes.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Most definitely. I was reading to see if they had replied to any one about restocking any of the other shades. I gave up after 2 minutes.


  Mmmhmm


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2015)

My order has shipped!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Anybody stalking Darkroom? I have a headache from reading through IG comments. Melt has clearly stated on every since pic that this lippy will launch at 12pm PST. The amount of comments I read saying that it sold out, or they've been refreshing and it's 12. Ughhhh. Simple time zone conversions are not that difficult lol. As Erin says... reading is fundamental and I'd add that understanding what you read is golden!!!


  GIIIRLLL  the job I'm in, I want to jump through the phone at ppl.  I'm so spent, I can't describe simple shit anymore, nor can I read your mind, so I just say  "what does the screen say".  LOL   Ppl are dumb...  or they just aren't paying atten.  I don't know which one is worse.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hehehehe  glad you got it...
> 
> OMG, I love you, you're hilarious...
> 
> ...


  People are just dumb girl. Simple survival skills like reading, observation, interpretation and initiative are foreign concepts these days! The technology is getting smarter and people are getting more dumb!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> People are just dumb girl. Simple survival skills like reading, observation, interpretation and initiative are foreign concepts these days! The technology is getting smarter and people are getting more dumb!


  exactly!! 


Trying to decide if I want Summer or Bang! Bang!...  I want to order another Dark Room, but can never order just one lipstick.


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> exactly!!
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I want Summer or Bang! Bang!...  I want to order another Dark Room, but can never order just one lipstick.


  I think Bang Bang is pretty. Summer is cute too but may need some work on us brown gals.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 5, 2015)

My stacks arrived today.  I can't wait to wear one of them tomorrow.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wish I had that self control hahah..


  Lol! I was tempted to order both, but I am waiting for some Lime Crime products to come out so I can throw my money at them instead. But Melt is being so good to me right now, with their stacks still in stock and my Dark Room scheduled to arrive tomorrow that I want to order some more of their products. 

  Looking at Belladonna 2, Summer, & Bang Bang. Of course both stacks as well. I think I'll wait to see how I like the formula of DR before I dive into buying another.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 7, 2015)

My lipsticks are out for delivery. I hope the husband stays in the man cave so I can smuggle my loot in the house


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 9, 2015)

Dark Room was originally scheduled to arrive on Saturday but instead, got here today.

I love it! It really is ultraaa matte! In some light, it comes off quite dark. In others, it's not as vampy. I think I was expecting it to be a little darker, but I still love it!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 9, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Dark Room was originally scheduled to arrive on Saturday but instead, got here today.
> 
> I love it! It really is ultraaa matte! In some light, it comes off quite dark. In others, it's not as vampy. I think I was expecting it to be a little darker, but I still love it!









 It's beautiful on you!


----------



## blushingbunny (Feb 9, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Dark Room was originally scheduled to arrive on Saturday but instead, got here today.
> 
> I love it! It really is ultraaa matte! In some light, it comes off quite dark. In others, it's not as vampy. I think I was expecting it to be a little darker, but I still love it!


  Gah it looks great! It doesn't look too dark as I thought it was going too. So that's good. My Dark Room was delivered on time Saturday but I didn't get a chance to try it until today. Forgot to take pictures.. Can we just talk about how delicious melt lipsticks smell though? So good. It was my first melt lipstick so I am relieved that it smells amazing and doesn't taste weird. I often worry when trying new brands that it'll have like a funky unconventional smell or taste (kinda like Too Faced La Creme lipsticks) but this one is like Lime Crime Velvetines like delicious vanilla cake batter. I wish that melt carried more wearable colors that I could pull off.. I would buy ALL of the melt neutrals. All of them.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 10, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Gah it looks great! It doesn't look too dark as I thought it was going too. So that's good. My Dark Room was delivered on time Saturday but I didn't get a chance to try it until today. Forgot to take pictures.. Can we just talk about how delicious melt lipsticks smell though? So good. It was my first melt lipstick so I am relieved that it smells amazing and doesn't taste weird. I often worry when trying new brands that it'll have like a funky unconventional smell or taste (kinda like Too Faced La Creme lipsticks) but this one is like Lime Crime Velvetines like delicious vanilla cake batter. I wish that melt carried more wearable colors that I could pull off.. I would buy ALL of the melt neutrals. All of them.


  I, too, expected it to be darker, but for me it's somewhat of a pleasant surprise. I love the depth of this color. 

Yesss, the smell of them is awesome. I know I'm late to the Melt train, but it does smell good! I've never tried the Too Faced La Creme lipsticks, but you're making me not want to, lol. Yeah, I really don't want to wear a lip product if it smells funky, so Melt gets an A+ on that. I wonder if Melt will expand to add some neutrals. I think it's kind of cool that they have unconventional shades and that seems to sort of be their thing, but I'm sure they'll expand. I wonder if they were to release a batch of nudes, what they would look like.


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I quite like the smell of the Too Faced La Creme lipsticks. Mine smell like Starbursts.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 10, 2015)

KrystalAnne said:


> Dark Room was originally scheduled to arrive on Saturday but instead, got here today.
> 
> I love it! It really is ultraaa matte! In some light, it comes off quite dark. In others, it's not as vampy. I think I was expecting it to be a little darker, but I still love it!
> 
> ...


  You're a riot! LOL


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

Just realised that Dark Room is STILL available! I guess they definitely made way more stock this time. Now for them to restock Blow, DGAF and Spacecake (I always hear Rihanna's Birthday Cake song when I think about spacecake lol)


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Just realised that Dark Room is STILL available! I guess they definitely made way more stock this time. Now for them to restock Blow, DGAF and Spacecake (I always hear Rihanna's Birthday Cake song when I think about spacecake lol)


  I noticed that too. I keep glancing at it expecting it to say sold out. I think that there's enough swatches and reviews for people to make informed decisions on it though so it's not selling out like before. Also it's perm now. So, that might be why.


----------



## rebeccagrand (Feb 10, 2015)

is there a shipping coupon? i really don't wanna pay $7


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 10, 2015)

rebeccagrand said:


> is there a shipping coupon? i really don't wanna pay $7


  There's never a coupon.


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I noticed that too. I keep glancing at it expecting it to say sold out. I think that there's enough swatches and reviews for people to make informed decisions on it though so it's not selling out like before. Also it's perm now. So, that might be why.


  So true! I just wish they would hurry up with the others!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 11, 2015)

Forget about Dark Room, I can't believe that the e/s stacks are still available! 

  I was hoping they'd sell out in a heartbeat so that I could forget about them


----------



## CoopTroop (Feb 21, 2015)

I dunno about anyone else but your swatches really helped me! Thanks yoooou, does anyone know if Make Up For Ever has any dupes for the Lovesick or Enigma shades inparticular? I feel like there hasta be!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 21, 2015)

I am really miffed on how DR is still in stock


----------



## mpurek (Feb 25, 2015)

My Blow lipstick is so dry it's so difficult to apply. Any suggestions on how to make it easier going on? I tried applying it with a lip brush and it's not helping.


----------



## TaiB (Feb 25, 2015)

@mpurek  same happened to mine and i sent an email to melt, the were gracious enough to send a replacement free of charge


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 25, 2015)

mpurek said:


> My Blow lipstick is so dry it's so difficult to apply. Any suggestions on how to make it easier going on? I tried applying it with a lip brush and it's not helping.


  When did you buy it? The original formula of Blow went bad over time and the lipstick became unwearable and crumbly. A lot of us emailed Melt and they sent us the new version for free.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 26, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> When did you buy it? The original formula of Blow went bad over time and the lipstick became unwearable and crumbly. A lot of us emailed Melt and they sent us the new version for free.


  I'm get paranoid about my blow now, and I bought mine on Black Friday


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 26, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm get paranoid about my blow now, and I bought mine on Black Friday


 That should have been the newer version. I bought mine in February of last year. And they replaced them for everyone in mid October once they reformulated it.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 26, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> That should have been the newer version. I bought mine in February of last year. And they replaced them for everyone in mid October once they reformulated it.


  I can breath a sigh of relief


----------



## mpurek (Mar 1, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> When did you buy it? The original formula of Blow went bad over time and the lipstick became unwearable and crumbly. A lot of us emailed Melt and they sent us the new version for free.


  I bought it in November


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 7, 2015)

What is Melt releasing??? Is is the lashes??? Or the return of Nood...


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  I never got Nood. Do you have it?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I never got Nood. Do you have it?


  Nope. If it is Nood, I might get it. Need to see it on NC50 before I take the plunge


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 7, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  probably nood!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I never got Nood. Do you have it?


I don't think Nood was ever actually released. We were waiting for it but when the restock happened Nood was no where to be seen


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nood is coming out later.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Nood is coming out later.


  Damn but look at that new avi! Gorgeous


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 7, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Damn but look at that new avi! Gorgeous


  Oh thank you!  :kiss:


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Oh thank you!


  Are you wearing some of the colours from the Melt stacks under your lower lashline in your avi?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are you wearing some of the colours from the Melt stacks under your lower lashline in your avi?


  I am! I'm wearing Enigma on the bottom lashline and Blurr in the lid.


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I am! I'm wearing Enigma on the bottom lashline and Blurr in the lid.


  I love it! I really need to pick up those stacks with my next order!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love it! I really need to pick up those stacks with my next order!


  Thank you   And yes you do! They're amazing! All their stuff is!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Mar 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


 I wants me some Nood.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 19, 2015)

I just ordered the lovesick stack I've wanted it forever I was tempted to order dark room but I didn't I'm sure I'll regret it later lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Just realised that Dark Room is STILL available! I guess they definitely made way more stock this time. Now for them to restock Blow, DGAF and Spacecake (I always hear Rihanna's Birthday Cake song when I think about spacecake lol)
> I do too, especially the "cake, cake cake" part.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Marsha Pomells*
> ...


  *sigh*   they are such teases!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I do too, especially the *"cake, cake cake"* part.  *sigh*   they are such teases!


  Thanks for getting me to add this song to my starred playlist on spotify lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I do too, especially the "cake, cake cake" part.
> 
> *sigh*   they are such teases!


  Makes you want to be all ratchet and booty pop LOL


----------



## cocotears (Mar 30, 2015)

A new lipstick!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


> A new lipstick!


Was just about to post this lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


> A new lipstick!


it's so pretty..looks like promiscuous in lippie form


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


> A new lipstick!


  Finally!!! :cheer:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay, that's really freakin pretty lol. I agree, it looks like Promiscuous!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it's so pretty..looks like promiscuous in lippie form


I'm pretty sure that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Makes you want to be all ratchet and booty pop LOL
> 
> LOL, right!  Well, I can't booty pop.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *cocotears*
> ...


  ahhhh so pretty!  I love the irridescent or duochrome quality to it.


----------



## blushingbunny (Mar 30, 2015)

Woah it is Promiscuous in lippie form. Crossing my fingers for Amelie lippie next!! (I know it would be a bit tame in comparison with their other colors but I can't resist golden peachy pink lipsticks.)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 31, 2015)

cocotears said:


> A new lipstick!


  I was gonna post this too. It's purple... I must buy it


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 31, 2015)

Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 31, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Woah it is Promiscuous in lippie form. Crossing my fingers for Amelie lippie next!! (I know it would be a bit tame in comparison with their other colors but I can't resist golden peachy pink lipsticks.)


  Yesss I've been wanting it in lipstick form since I got the Love Sick stack!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Mar 31, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  looks a bit like illamasqua esp

  p.s. i had belladonna 2 and its was oooo dry i could barely applay it on my lips
  anyone else had that problem


----------



## nt234 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's gorgeous! It might be my first Melt Cosmetics lipstick purchase.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 31, 2015)

Sad news~!

  There's no new lipstick, it's just promiscuous eyeshadow over dark room.


----------



## cocotears (Mar 31, 2015)

rainyday said:


> Sad news~!  There's no new lipstick, it's just promiscuous eyeshadow over dark room.









  A little disappointed.


----------



## nt234 (Mar 31, 2015)

rainyday said:


> Sad news~!  There's no new lipstick, it's just promiscuous eyeshadow over dark room.


  Haha... Just kidding. Maybe they'll see how much everyone loves the idea of a promiscuous lipstick and develop one!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 31, 2015)

rainyday said:


> Sad news~!  There's no new lipstick, it's just promiscuous eyeshadow over dark room.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 31, 2015)

rainyday said:


> Sad news~!  There's no new lipstick, it's just promiscuous eyeshadow over dark room.





cocotears said:


> A little disappointed.


:sigh: still pretty


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> looks a bit like illamasqua esp
> 
> p.s. i had belladonna 2 and its was oooo dry i could barely applay it on my lips
> anyone else had that problem


The only one I have from them is Dark Room and I didn't expect it to be so hard to apply. I find if I just put a very thin layer of lip primer on before applying it, it works much better. (I suggest MAC's prep & prime or NYX's lip primer!)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :sigh: still pretty


  I know, gonna have to make do with ESP and Nightmoth or Vino... Actually... That's money saved


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah a little disappointed BUT at least we know how to make it lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

But, how did she get it all over the tube like that. 

  Belladonna 2 is slightly drying on me. I can make it work if my lips are primed.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> But, how did she get it all over the tube like that.
> 
> Belladonna 2 is slightly drying on me. I can make it work if my lips are primed.


  Either she carefully slathered the eyeshadow on the lipstick herself or had them custom make it for her.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 1, 2015)

Haven't worn it on my lips yet, but I was playing around with it on my arm lol. It is a really pretty combo!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 2, 2015)

any dupes for Promiscuous eyeshadow??


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 2, 2015)

Naughtyp said:


> any dupes for Promiscuous eyeshadow??


It's pretty close to Urban in the UD Electric Palette and Royal from Ardency Inn


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 2, 2015)

Naughtyp said:


> any dupes for Promiscuous eyeshadow??


Tried going through my collection of similar sheen shadows and I don't have a dupe at all. Not even close  Top: UD Fishnet (knew that one wouldn't work but threw it on there). Left to Right: Promiscuous, UD Psychedelic Sister, UD Omen, UD Tornado, UD Purple Haze (chose UD shadows because they are the most comparable in my stash to the texture and sheen of Promiscous)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 2, 2015)

UD Fishnet on top of MUFE 92 (the old purple) is similar...not spot on or anything though


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2015)

rainyday said:


> Either she carefully slathered the eyeshadow on the lipstick herself or had them custom make it for her.


  ahhh ok, makes sense! LOL Thanks!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Naughtyp said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  thank you ladies!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

From the melt website Due out April 14th at noon pst


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> From the melt website


  That looks fun


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> That looks fun


it does..I like it


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it does..I like it


  I wonder how it compares to Apocalips


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> From the melt website Due out April 14th at noon pst


  Just got the email. I can't wait


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I wonder how it compares to Apocalips


  yeah that was my first thought as well

  i think apocalips will apply more easily  than this one


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## leetskywalker (Apr 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


I like it!  I think this is the color a few of her friends were wearing at IMATS & people weren't sure if it was blow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> I like it!  I think this is the color a few of her friends were wearing at IMATS & people weren't sure if it was blow.
> Yea this is the one.
> 
> 
> ...


  I love this on her! Are you picking it up?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


Yeah I know I'll be getting this. Because I'm a Melt Whore lol. Plus I need to pick up another 6six6


----------



## madamepresident (Apr 8, 2015)

Such a bright shade!


----------



## nt234 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  This is gorgeous. I'm not bold enough to wear this but she wears it so well!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder if I use a white liner with blow if I'd get a similar color I'll have to try it.


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 8, 2015)

So no Nood, huh?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> So no Nood, huh?


Not yet...I want Nood :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea this is the one.    I love this on her! Are you picking it up?


  Of course! :silly:    Blow is being restocked the same day as well ya'll!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Of course! :silly:    Blow is being restocked the same day as well ya'll!


  I wonder if they've sorted out DGAF


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure I'll get this one. I can't see it working without a bit of manipulation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Of course! :silly:    Blow is being restocked the same day as well ya'll!


:lol: I should have known and 6six6 too!


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally I can get Blow! :yahoo:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 9, 2015)

Blitzed omg. I need it . It's gorgeous.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I should have known and 6six6 too!


 Dunno about Blow on me, but I'm flailing over 6six6. GIMME :nanas:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

I saw a lot of young ladies wearing teal or blue lipsticks this weekend.  Blitzed is not going to hang around for long ladies. I'm skipping this one because of my OCC lip tar in Vain.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw a lot of young ladies wearing teal or blue lipsticks this weekend.  Blitzed is not going to hang around for long ladies. I'm skipping this one because of my OCC lip tar in Vain.


  I've got Apocalips, it looks very similar to it. I'll wait for the swatches to do the talking


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Apr 9, 2015)

Totally picking up Blitzed since I own 2 creamy blue lipsticks that I find ways to wear quite often. I was planning on ordering Lovesick so now I get to add something else so now the crazy shipping doesn't seem so crazy lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 9, 2015)

Blitzed on the lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blitzed blending into Blow


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## mac-obsessed (Apr 10, 2015)

Not sure if I could pull that off but omg it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Blitzed on the lids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Man, I am loving it.  Not really for me, but I will get it. How did she get it on her eyes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  her eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Man, I am loving it.  Not really for me, but I will get it. How did she get it on her eyes.


My guess is with a brush, or straight on the lid and then a brush to blend.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 11, 2015)

I might need a favor. I don't know whether or not i'll be home when Blitzed launches and I'm phoneless right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 14, 2015)

Is anyone purchasing Blitzed today? or the two lipsticks being restocked? Happy Shopping either way


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I might need a favor. I don't know whether or not i'll be home when Blitzed launches and I'm phoneless right now.


  Check ur PM


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 14, 2015)

When did dark matter sell out?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 14, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> When did dark matter sell out?


  A couple weeks ago.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is anyone purchasing Blitzed today? or the two lipsticks being restocked? Happy Shopping either way


  I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to wait to see if she has something else coming out so I can get two lippies with that shipping but whenever something comes out the other item I need will be out of stock lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> A couple weeks ago.


  Damn. I was going to get it today with Blow.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am :yahoo:  I want to wait to see if she has something else coming out so I can get two lippies with that shipping but whenever something comes out the other item I need will be out of stock lol


  True!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So true lol


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am :yahoo:  I want to wait to see if she has something else coming out so I can get two lippies with that shipping but whenever something comes out the other item I need will be out of stock lol


  Right? That shipping for one lipstick? I dunno.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ordered lol $26 sheshhhhhhhhh


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 14, 2015)

I ordered my blitzed, that shipping kills me every damn time.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 14, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I ordered my blitzed, that shipping kills me every damn time.


  Got mine. Got home with time to spare. I hate paying 7 dollars for shipping one lipstick. I wish they'd reduce the shipping or give discounts. Womp.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2015)

I will say for the shipping they get you your product fast!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey ladies long time no see!

  Those girls are no joke got my shipping confirmation already!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 14, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Hey ladies long time no see!
> 
> Those girls are no joke got my shipping confirmation already!


  Damn. I take back what I said about shipping. lmao


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ditto. Ordered 6six6 





smileyt06 said:


> Ordered lol $26 sheshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 14, 2015)

If anyone has ordered Blizted and has Apocalips, can they do a side by side swatch please. Thank you


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 14, 2015)

My order shipped.


----------



## dcarrington (Apr 14, 2015)

Ordering one lipstick is killer with that shipping. I was hoping to order Darling with it but its sold out. I think I should wait for pics of this anyway. I am really wondering if I will actually wear this or will it just collect dust. For some reason, blitzed makes blow look more wearable now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 14, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Ordering one lipstick is killer with that shipping. I was hoping to order Darling with it but its sold out. I think I should wait for pics of this anyway. I am really wondering if I will actually wear this or will it just collect dust. *For some reason, blitzed makes blow look more wearable now. *


  Right!  
  paying the shipping for one lipstick, I'm not sure how often I will wear is killing me too... BUUUUUUUT...   I want it!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 14, 2015)

I caved and ordered Blitzed. I also got Bang Bang since I've been curious about it for a while.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought Blow and 6six6 earlier today. I wanted to try Blitz but I know it's too light for my skin tone. Still can't wait for DGAF to be released again. I NEED this shade!


----------



## macshack (Apr 15, 2015)

Has anyone's tracking info updated yet?  When I order from them it has always updated on the USPS website by 10am the following day after they send me the tracking number.  It's still saying nothing


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 15, 2015)

macshack said:


> Has anyone's tracking info updated yet? When I order from them it has always updated on the USPS website by 10am the following day after they send me the tracking number. It's still saying nothing


  No update yet at least for me.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 15, 2015)

macshack said:


> Has anyone's tracking info updated yet? When I order from them it has always updated on the USPS website by 10am the following day after they send me the tracking number. It's still saying nothing


  No update either for me. Most likely they will post a pic saying your orders are on the way lol ahahahaha


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 15, 2015)

I just got my tracking number earlier this afternoon, so it probably won't update until tomorrow.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 16, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> ompom: :nanas:


 Be careful showing your tracking number. People are crazy.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 16, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Be careful showing your tracking number. People are crazy.


  I remember people were calling MAC during the RiRi launches and redirecting packages. I hear you. Heard about it on instagram.


----------



## ladyd12 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wearing Space Cake lipstick (crazy tan lol)


----------



## macshack (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## macshack (Apr 16, 2015)

Ladyd12

  I LOVE IT!!  You would look way cute with stupid love around the edges and blended into space cake also!  So many options, lol.


----------



## ladyd12 (Apr 16, 2015)

macshack said:


> Ladyd12
> 
> I LOVE IT!!  You would look way cute with stupid love around the edges and blended into space cake also!  So many options, lol.


  Thank you so much, macshack!!!!! I'll definitely try that combo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

macshack said:


> BLITZED + NIGHTMOTH + FANCY BRACES!!   Ironically, I am also wearing a crap ton of bronzer haha..  can you tell?  nawwww..  #ghostlife


Great combo   





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Space Cake lipstick (crazy tan lol)


Lovely


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 16, 2015)

I get my blitzed tomorrow


----------



## Chartreuse (Apr 16, 2015)

so I've placed my first order with Melt and am already thinking about my second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I like belladonna 2 but would like to know if it's not too similar to nars dragon girl
  can someone shed some light on this matter I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 16, 2015)

macshack said:


> BLITZED + NIGHTMOTH + FANCY BRACES!!
> 
> Ironically, I am also wearing a crap ton of bronzer haha..  can you tell?  nawwww..  #ghostlife


  We're nowhere near the same color but I know I'm going to need a dark blue liner to pull this off.


----------



## ladyd12 (Apr 16, 2015)

macshack said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing Space Cake lipstick (crazy tan lol)
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dolly Snow!!!!!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Apr 16, 2015)

Omg I love blitzed!!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2015)

Chartreuse said:


> so I've placed my first order with Melt and am already thinking about my second :shock:  I like belladonna 2 but would like to know if it's not too similar to nars dragon girl can someone shed some light on this matter I would greatly appreciate it :bouquet:


  Hope this helps!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  B2 on top, DG on bottom


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 16, 2015)

She is just gorgeous... 


  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npK75yang1k


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> She is just gorgeous...    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npK75yang1k


Yes she is :eyelove:


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Prettypackages said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npK75yang1k
> ...


She's even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> She's even more gorgeous in person!


I bet...I'd love to meet her one day, she seems so cool & laidback & fun


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet...I'd love to meet her one day, she seems so cool & laidback & fun


Come to IMATS next year! She might be there again!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Come to IMATS next year! She might be there again!


I am planning to go to IMATS next year ompom:


----------



## Chartreuse (Apr 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> B2 on top, DG on bottom


thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well I guess now I'm getting B2 also


----------



## Chartreuse (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet...I'd love to meet her one day, she seems so cool & laidback & fun


she seems like a really sweet girl too
  and that face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think she is my girl crush


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Chartreuse said:


> she seems like a really sweet girl too and that face :eyelove:  I think she is my girl crush :eyelove:


:lol: she is girl crush worthy imo too


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 17, 2015)

Got my Blow :yahoo:


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Well I shall see you there!  Come to IMATS next year! She might be there again!
> ...


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, so my Blitzed came and I really love it. I think that without a liner added I look crazy but if I'm able to find one that works with it the color will be wearable. I unexpectedly really like it.  I thought it would be paler and brighter. Can't do pics yet but will post them when I can.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 17, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Okay, so my Blitzed came and I really love it. I think that without a liner added I look crazy but if I'm able to find one that works with it the color will be wearable. I unexpectedly really like it.  I thought it would be paler and brighter. Can't do pics yet but will post them when I can.


  Ohhh excited!  gonna get it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 17, 2015)

Blitzed with Gunner I tried to do that ombré lip look she posted lol it looks better in person I swear I like it by itself as well just wanted to try something fun today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Blitzed is :eyelove:  My dear sister sent me one ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Blitzed with Gunner I tried to do that ombré lip look she posted lol it looks better in person I swear I like it by itself as well just wanted to try something fun today


Lovely


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 17, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Got my Blow :yahoo:


  :nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Blitzed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blitzed & Dark Room


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Blitzed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Such a unique (for lipsticks, that is ) and cool shade.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Such a unique (for lipsticks, that is ) and cool shade.


It really is a cool lippie.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Apr 17, 2015)

An





Vandekamp said:


> Such a unique (for lipsticks, that is ) and cool shade.


 and I love the formula it feels a lot smoother then the other ones.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

I swear Dolly can wear anything.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I swear Dolly can wear anything.














 aww shucks, you made my day


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I swear Dolly can wear anything.


  :agree:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 18, 2015)

I really love this color I'm glad I got it, I figured it would be too similar to nyx pistachio but I think that one is greener plus those lippies are too darn slippery for long wear.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 18, 2015)

Blitzed WOC  I passed b/c I have a teal lipstick sample I got from an Inglot event a couple years ago.  Maybe I should dig it out and play!


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 18, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I passed b/c I have a teal lipstick sample I got from an Inglot event a couple years ago. Maybe I should dig it out and play!


  I just saw that on insta. Makes me want to reconsider. I have apocalip from Illamasqua and while I do like it, it's probably like 3 shades too light. This looks spot on though. Lol.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I just saw that on insta. Makes me want to reconsider. I have apocalip from Illamasqua and while I do like it, it's probably like 3 shades too light. This looks spot on though. Lol.


  Same here, I just want to see if it's different to Apocalips before I order it


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 18, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Blitzed WOC  I passed b/c I have a teal lipstick sample I got from an Inglot event a couple years ago.  Maybe I should dig it out and play!


  I know I could not pull this color off.


----------



## Chartreuse (Apr 18, 2015)

that lipstick is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and it looks so good just by itself


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Same here, I just want to see if it's different to Apocalips before I order it


  I decided to order it because I realized I really want Shady Lady too. So I'll produce some swatches when they arrive! ^^


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know I could not pull this color off.


  But the girl in the pic is giving me life!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

I looke up swatches of apocalip, I don't think they are similar at all. Apocalip looks darker and a totally different tone.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 18, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised by how wearable Blitzed is. I'd still have to wear it with a liner and clean around the edges to make it crisp, but I'm glad I got it.

  I always test out bright or very light colors by taking a pic with flash on my iPhone. It gives me an idea of whether it gives me 'crack lips'.  On me, the flash drowns out the teal in it and it comes out more of an icy blue.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting Bang Bang...  I wonder if I have any dupes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking of getting Bang Bang...  I wonder if I have any dupes.


  I have not seen a lot of dupes for this shade.   BANG BANG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











   Do you have Shady Lady? Is it similar to Nars' Angela?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking of getting Bang Bang...  I wonder if I have any dupes.


Bang Bang is awesome....I have no dupes for it in my stash....I did post swatches on my IG with other oranges, when Bao Bao Wan launched. https://instagram.com/p/z_HGtmqLRv/


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking of getting Bang Bang...  I wonder if I have any dupes.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vandekamp*
> 
> ...


  Bang Bang is a unique shade and looks flattering on women of color. An ombre lip with Melt Summer is also very pretty!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Ladies,

  I haven't worn my Blitzed yet. I'll wear it on a day not at work. I just can't wear it to work.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Bang Bang is a unique shade and looks flattering on women of color. An ombre lip with Melt Summer is also very pretty!


  :agree:  it is pretty. I prefer to have my orange lipsticks with a bit more red in them though. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> it is pretty. I prefer to have my orange lipsticks with a bit more red in them though. Lol


  Like a Morange -ish Vande?


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Like a Morange -ish Vande?


  I'm not a fan of Morange. I like Lady Danger.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm not a fan of Morange. I like Lady Danger.


  Oh that red. Morange got too much yellow in it. I like to get it for the Wash and Dry collection just for packaging but it seems the lipsticks are all a skip on that collection


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh that red. Morange got too much yellow in it. I like to get it for the Wash and Dry collection just for packaging but it seems the lipsticks are all a skip on that collection


  Yup. WAD is a total skip. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yup. WAD is a total skip. Lol


  At least there's a little bit of break for our makeup addiction.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> At least there's a little bit of break for our makeup addiction.


  Agreed. I could live two lifetimes and still not use everything I currently have. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Agreed. I could live two lifetimes and still not use everything I currently have. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> :lol:


  I have a ton of makeup but I bet you have more.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

Dark Room is my fav Melt lipstick and I hardly ever wear it. Why? Because there are so many other lipsticks to wear and choose from.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Dark Room is my fav Melt lipstick and I hardly ever wear it. Why? Because there are so many other lipsticks to wear and choose from.


  That one is also very pretty. I've seen pics on IG where they topped it with promiscuous e/s.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Agreed. I could live two lifetimes and still not use everything I currently have. Lol


you have to join one of the challenges


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the swatches Dolly!  
I think I'm going ot get it. 
  Vande, I don't own either of those, Shady looks brighter and more pink.  I want both now. LOL 
  Which purple were people disappointed that it looked too much like heroine? Was that By Starlight?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

I have no intereste in the six lipstick, blow, or by starlght.  So I should just get Shady Lady, Blitzed and Bang Bang with this order, huh?  


  HOw do you guys like Shady Lady?


----------



## leetskywalker (Apr 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Blitzed with Gunner I tried to do that ombré lip look she posted lol it looks better in person I swear I like it by itself as well just wanted to try something fun today


looks amazing on you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> you have to join one of the challenges


  I have more or less. I will buy less than 1/10 of what I bought last year. I have to say, Specktra does not help. Lol


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Prettypackages said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of getting Bang Bang...  I wonder if I have any dupes.
> ...


  I really like Bang Bang. For some reason, I thought it would go on bright like MAC's Sounds Like Noise, but it didn't. This is going to be a perfect shade for summer. 

  Shady Lady is a gorgeous color! I going to try and duplicate the look above! It and Bang Bang may be the party crashes amongst the liquid lipsticks I'll be bringing on my next travels.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I really like Bang Bang. For some reason, I thought it would go on bright like MAC's Sounds Like Noise, but it didn't. This is going to be a perfect shade for summer.   Shady Lady is a gorgeous color! I going to try and duplicate the look above! It and Bang Bang may be the party crashes amongst the liquid lipsticks I'll be bringing on my next travels.


Bang Bang is a much easier to wear orange than some people imagine. Gorgeous color in deed.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have more or less. I will buy less than 1/10 of what I bought last year. I have to say, Specktra does not help. Lol


  I meant one of the use your stash type of challenge.  I plan on not buying anymore red lipstick.  I dont care how awesome it is. I tried going through them today.  I have berry reds, pink reds, an orange red, yellow red, dark red, bright red...   and out of those categories the ones that are in them are only a hair different from each other. Now tell me why I can't decide which one's to get rid of? I mean the difference on my lips is slight.  VERY SLIGHT...    LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I meant one of the use your stash type of challenge.  I plan on not buying anymore red lipstick.  I dont care how awesome it is. I tried going through them today.  I have berry reds, pink reds, an orange red, yellow red, dark red, bright red...   and out of those categories the ones that are in them are only a hair different from each other. Now tell me why I can't decide which one's to get rid of? I mean the difference on my lips is slight.  VERY SLIGHT...    LOL


  Sound like my collection minus the yellow red lipstick.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 20, 2015)

My cousin wants Blitzed now. lmao


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 20, 2015)

My blitzed came today! Can't wait to play!!!  In other news...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Melt Nood  No clue when it's launching


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No clue when it's launching


  I need to see Blitzed on you...asap
  Ugh I need Melt Nood, it is beautiful


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to see Blitzed on you...asap Ugh I need Melt Nood, it is beautiful


  I just need to be wearing ma face! :haha:


----------



## dcarrington (Apr 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No clue when it's launching


  She is really a beautiful woman. And that nood...yeah, I'll definitely be grabbing that one. I've yet to decide on blitzed. I'll probably put that in the order if nood ever comes out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just need to be wearing ma face! :haha:


:lol: put on that face


----------



## Shars (Apr 20, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> *She is really a beautiful woman. *And that nood...yeah, I'll definitely be grabbing that one. I've yet to decide on blitzed. I'll probably put that in the order if nood ever comes out.


  She is freaking stunning!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

When asked about Melt Nood, lora responded with this.......


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> When asked about Melt Nood, lora responded with this.......


  Can't wait


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2015)

wooohooooo
  i hope i will get something from them finally
  belladonna was too dry for me so i gave it to a friend


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> When asked about Melt Nood, lora responded with this.......


  Thanks. I was particularly struck by the comment, "We like to OVERSTOCK so no one misses out anymore!" If only this was the philosophy at Mac. *Wishful thinking*


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2015)

I just want to know when are they going to restock DGAF... That is all


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 21, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I just want to know when are they going to restock DGAF... That is all


  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 22, 2015)

My order just came in the mail and I literally ripped open the packaging and tried Blitzed and Shadylady. Total loveeeeeee! Blitzed has an amazing creamy formula that didn't tug on my lips at all. I tried Apocalip for comparison and remembered how dry it is. Anyway, Blitzed and Apocalip are nothing alike! Ugh Melt cosmetics is making me melt. Aha 






  Left-right: Blitzed and Apocalips


----------



## OctoberViolet (Apr 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> When asked about Melt Nood, lora responded with this.......


 Thank you, Dolly!!! This is exciting news.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 23, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Left-right: Blitzed and Apocalips


  That was the comparison I needed to see. Nice one @Chuchie can't wait to receive mine and have some fun with it. And it looks good on you too, are you NC45 by any chance?


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 24, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> That was the comparison I needed to see. Nice one @Chuchie  can't wait to receive mine and have some fun with it. And it looks good on you too, are you NC45 by any chance?


  I don't know what MAC shade I am. I have an NW50 studio fix but the color is off. I normally wear MUFE 175 + MUFE color corrector primer. Also did you order anything else besides Blitzed?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 24, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I don't know what MAC shade I am. I have an NW50 studio fix but the color is off. I normally wear MUFE 175 + MUFE color corrector primer. Also did you order anything else besides Blitzed?


  Cos I'm slap bang between NC45 and NC50, that's why I had to ask about your skintone. I'm ordering Blitzed on Tuesday, along with Six6Six, Dark Room and Bane... Don't know why I'm ordering Bane, when I already have 4 black lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 25, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Cos I'm slap bang between NC45 and NC50, that's why I had to ask about your skintone. I'm ordering Blitzed on Tuesday, along with Six6Six, Dark Room and Bane... Don't know why I'm ordering Bane, when I already have 4 black lipsticks


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 26, 2015)

I recently saw that Blow was in stock so I went ahead and ordered it after lusting after it for months! DGAF was still sold out naturally, and the other colors didn't appeal to me as much... I would have rather ordered atleast 2 lipsticks for the $7.00 s&h but wutever lol... As expected Blow is more of a satin finish, semi-glossy UNTIL blotted down with a napkin, then it becomes a soft matte... It's very very very creamy but I definitely prefer wearing it blotted down than in its natural state because it can be messy as with any satin or glossy lip product... Here is a pic of me wearing Blow


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I recently saw that Blow was in stock so I went ahead and ordered it after lusting after it for months! DGAF was still sold out naturally, and the other colors didn't appeal to me as much... I would have rather ordered atleast 2 lipsticks for the $7.00 s&h but wutever lol... As expected Blow is more of a satin finish, semi-glossy UNTIL blotted down with a napkin, then it becomes a soft matte... It's very very very creamy but I definitely prefer wearing it blotted down than in its natural state because it can be messy as with any satin or glossy lip product... Here is a pic of me wearing Blow


  ^
  Yasssss.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I agree. 6six6 is total love! I even have a bu. The color is common however that Matte is just GORGEOUS. I love the way it feels like I don't have lipstick on. Makes it so much better.  ^ Yasssss.


  Melt and Nars makes the best matte lipsticks. I backed up 666 too.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone have both Melt Blow and LASplash Nagini, I know the finishes are different but are the colors similar?


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Melt and Nars makes the best matte lipsticks. I backed up 666 too.


 It says on the website that Blow is "creamier" than the others so can I expect a true matte with DGAF or 6six6???


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> It says on the website that Blow is "creamier" than the others so can I expect a true matte with DGAF or 6six6???


  6Six6 is a true matte IMO. It is one of my fav fall/winter lipsticks. :nods:


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> 6Six6 is a true matte IMO. It is one of my fav fall/winter lipsticks. :nods:


 I was interested in 6six6 but it had a tad bit too much brown for me to wear for spring... Wut r u whipping out for sping??? Berries??? Pastels???


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I was interested in 6six6 but it had a tad bit too much brown for me to wear for spring... Wut r u whipping out for sping??? Berries??? Pastels???


  For the spring I will wear RiRi Boy, Heroine, Flat out Fabulous, Lady Dangerous, LUV and Berry Me 2. You?


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> For the spring I will wear RiRi Boy, Heroine, Flat out Fabulous, Lady Dangerous, LUV and Berry Me 2. You?


 Heaux, Neon Orange, RiRi Boy, Nars Schiap, VG Nicki 2, Lady Danger and I wanna pick up Chili


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> For the spring I will wear RiRi Boy, Heroine, Flat out Fabulous, Lady Dangerous, LUV and Berry Me 2. You?


  Shying away from Melt for a moment. Do you find Heroine and LUV to be similar? I was soooo close to buying LUV but everyone says it' shows up the same as Heroine which I already have. I opted for Bauhau5 because of those reviews.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Heaux, Neon Orange, RiRi Boy, Nars Schiap, VG Nicki 2, Lady Danger and I wanna pick up Chili


  I can't forget Heaux. Shame on me. lol. I do love Chilli too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Shying away from Melt for a moment. Do you find Heroine and LUV to be similar? I was soooo close to buying LUV but everyone says it' shows up the same as Heroine which I already have. I opted for Bauhau5 because of those reviews.


  Absolutely!!!!!!! They are almost identical. I do think LUV is more intense though. It also tends to last longer. Bauhaus5 is another fav of mine. It is a beautiful Berry red color.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Absolutely!!!!!!! They are almost identical. I do think LUV is more intense though. It also tends to last longer. Bauhaus5 is another fav of mine. It is a beautiful Berry red color.


  Bauhau5 is beautiful and creamy! I love it too! Do u have it in the liquid form??? I want it baddd


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 29, 2015)

[@]Vandekamp[/@] Ah man, no matter who I ask I somehow wish that someone will tell me different! I need good justification for dupes in my collection. Lol.   





pinkcrush said:


> Bauhau5 is beautiful and creamy! I love it too! Do u have it in the liquid form??? I want it baddd


  I have the liquid and the studded lipstick. They have the same name but honestly it's like two different shades. The studded lipstick is a very muted berry whereas the liquid version is very bright  and a few shades lighter.. Has a hot pinkesque vibe going on.  Definitely enough difference to warrant both!


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> [@]Vandekamp[/@] Ah man, no matter who I ask I somehow wish that someone will tell me different! I need good justification for dupes in my collection. Lol.  I have the liquid and the studded lipstick. They have the same name but honestly it's like two different shades. The studded lipstick is a very muted berry whereas the liquid version is very bright  and a few shades lighter.. Has a hot pinkesque vibe going on.  Definitely enough difference to warrant both!


  Yea I've noticed in searching swatches online... She's mine!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 30, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Bauhau5 is beautiful and creamy! I love it too! Do u have it in the liquid form??? I want it baddd


  Yes. I have LUV and Bauhaus5 in the Studded Lipstick and the liquid matte form.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 30, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> [@]Vandekamp[/@] Ah man, no matter who I ask I somehow wish that someone will tell me different! I need good justification for dupes in my collection. Lol.  I have the liquid and the studded lipstick. They have the same name but honestly it's like two different shades. The studded lipstick is a very muted berry whereas the liquid version is very bright  and a few shades lighter.. Has a hot pinkesque vibe going on.  Definitely enough difference to warrant both!


  I agree with you. I will often wear them both at the same time( studded lipstick and the liquid matte).


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I don't know what MAC shade I am. I have an NW50 studio fix but the color is off. I normally wear MUFE 175 + MUFE color corrector primer. Also did you order anything else besides Blitzed?


  Hiya. If you're 175 in MUFE NW50 is most likely way too dark and maybe too red for you. You may be more NW45 or so.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree with you. I will often wear them both at the same time( studded lipstick and the liquid matte).


 I have both now as of an hr or so ago! Should I layer them??? I got my liquid Bauhau5 yayyy


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hiya. If you're 175 in MUFE NW50 is most likely way too dark and maybe too red for you. You may be more NW45 or so.


 I'm MUFE 177 and NW43 so I'd say NW50 would be about right... I got 176 by mistake and it was definitely closer to NW45 IMO


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hiya. If you're 175 in MUFE NW50 is most likely way too dark and maybe too red for you. You may be more NW45 or so.


 Yup, pretty much. I'm NW50 in MAC and 180 in MUFE


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 30, 2015)

[@]Shars[/@] [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]Jill1228[/@]  Hmmm, you ladies all have me itching to know where I fit on the MAC spectrum. I will find out tomorrow and report back.   -------  [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]Vandekamp[/@] I never once considered mixing the two bauhau5. I'll definitely need to try it! And pinkcrush, you move swiftly!   ------------  Moving a bit back on topic, are the ladies who wear bang! Bang! Finding that it can be worn easily? Are you pairing with lip liners? For some reason, I can easily wear a teal without care, but oranges seem to scare me. Lol same thing happened with some of Nars audacious lipsticks in the warm orangey shades.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 30, 2015)

Illamasqua is on haute look you can get apocalips for $12


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 30, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> [@]Shars[/@] [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]Jill1228[/@]  Hmmm, you ladies all have me itching to know where I fit on the MAC spectrum. I will find out tomorrow and report back.   -------  [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]Vandekamp[/@] I never once considered mixing the two bauhau5. I'll definitely need to try it! And pinkcrush, you move swiftly!   ------------  Moving a bit back on topic, are the ladies who wear bang! Bang! Finding that it can be worn easily? Are you pairing with lip liners? For some reason, I can easily wear a teal without care, but oranges seem to scare me. Lol same thing happened with some of Nars audacious lipsticks in the warm orangey shades.


  Yea girl I don't play haha... I had to pick up some running sneakers and of course ended up in Sephora haha


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 30, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have both now as of an hr or so ago! Should I layer them??? I got my liquid Bauhau5 yayyy


  I layer them. I think the color tends to last longer when I layer it. I'm so happy you got Bauhau5.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I layer them. I think the color tends to last longer when I layer it. I'm so happy you got Bauhau5.


 Awww u always have kind words  I'm happy too since they r both pretty shades


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> [@]Shars[/@] [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]Jill1228[/@]  Hmmm, you ladies all have me itching to know where I fit on the MAC spectrum. I will find out tomorrow and report back.   -------  [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]Vandekamp[/@] I never once considered mixing the two bauhau5. I'll definitely need to try it! And pinkcrush, you move swiftly!   ------------  Moving a bit back on topic, are the ladies who wear bang! Bang! Finding that it can be worn easily? Are you pairing with lip liners? For some reason, I can easily wear a teal without care, but oranges seem to scare me. Lol same thing happened with some of Nars audacious lipsticks in the warm orangey shades.





pinkcrush said:


> Awww u always have kind words  I'm happy too since they r both pretty shades


  I think I am going to wear Bauhau5 today.


----------



## Chuchie (May 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I am going to wear Bauhau5 today.


  I wore Bauhau5 the other day too. Lol. I tried to double up on them but it was extremely sticky/tacky and drying. How do you usually get them to work? I ended up just wearing the everlasting liquid solo. 

  __________________________________________________
@Shars
@pinkcrush
@Jill1228 
  Turns out that I'm an NC50 but apparently I can easily go up a shade number and still look okay. Lol. The MUA was like "Girrllllll, whoever told you to purchase a NW50 should be fired like yesterday" 
  Lol. Probably the coolest MAC MUA that I've ever run into. Funny and helpful.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> !! I wish I saw this earlier. There's a ton of lipstick that I would quickly purchase. So sad for the ones that are already sold out. I'm eyeing magnetism simply because of the price.  I wore Bauhau5 the other day too. Lol. I tried to double up on them but it was extremely sticky/tacky and drying. How do you usually get them to work? I ended up just wearing the everlasting liquid solo.   __________________________________________________ @Shars @pinkcrush @Jill1228    Turns out that I'm an NC50 but apparently I can easily go up a shade number and still look okay. Lol. The MUA was like "Girrllllll, whoever told you to purchase a NW50 should be fired like yesterday"  Lol. Probably the coolest MAC MUA that I've ever run into. Funny and helpful.


Any luck with a lip color???


----------



## Vandekamp (May 3, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> !! I wish I saw this earlier. There's a ton of lipstick that I would quickly purchase. So sad for the ones that are already sold out. I'm eyeing magnetism simply because of the price.  I wore Bauhau5 the other day too. Lol. I tried to double up on them but it was extremely sticky/tacky and drying. How do you usually get them to work? I ended up just wearing the everlasting liquid solo.   __________________________________________________ @Shars @pinkcrush @Jill1228    Turns out that I'm an NC50 but apparently I can easily go up a shade number and still look okay. Lol. The MUA was like "Girrllllll, whoever told you to purchase a NW50 should be fired like yesterday"  Lol. Probably the coolest MAC MUA that I've ever run into. Funny and helpful.


  I apply the lipstick lightly and then top it with the Everlasting liquid matte lipstick.


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> !! I wish I saw this earlier. There's a ton of lipstick that I would quickly purchase. So sad for the ones that are already sold out. I'm eyeing magnetism simply because of the price.
> I wore Bauhau5 the other day too. Lol. I tried to double up on them but it was extremely sticky/tacky and drying. How do you usually get them to work? I ended up just wearing the everlasting liquid solo.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> ...


  LOL!!! That is a wide spectrum! Glad you finally got matched properly. I find that MUFE foundation matches better though.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL!!! That is a wide spectrum! Glad you finally got matched properly. I find that MUFE foundation matches better though.


 It DEFINITELY does for me


----------



## sa1214 (May 4, 2015)

So, I finally tried Blitzed and felt like an idiot. It definitely did not look good on me. Any suggestions for a liner?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 4, 2015)

sa1214 said:


> So, I finally tried Blitzed and felt like an idiot. It definitely did not look good on me. Any suggestions for a liner?


  Go two toned. Instead of using a liner to match the lippy, use another lipstick. I've seen it paired with Gunner, Bane and Dark Room to name a few combos. Have you got any navy blue lipsticks?


----------



## sa1214 (May 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Go two toned. Instead of using a liner to match the lippy, use another lipstick. I've seen it paired with Gunner, Bane and Dark Room to name a few combos. Have you got any navy blue lipsticks?


  Thanks for your advice! I do not have a dark navy lipstick, but that is a good suggestion. I do have Bane and Dark Room, but I would like to keep the green of the lipstick if that makes sense.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 4, 2015)

sa1214 said:


> Thanks for your advice! I do not have a dark navy lipstick, but that is a good suggestion. I do have Bane and Dark Room, but I would like to keep the green of the lipstick if that makes sense.


  You'll keep the greenness, apply Bane or Dark Room to the corners of mouth after prepping your lips. Once you have applied desired lippy, apply Blitzed as normal. You can reapply your desired lipstick to the get the effect you are looking for. There's quite a few tutorials on Melt's Instagram, and there's YouTube as well


----------



## pinkcrush (May 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> You'll keep the greenness, apply Bane or Dark Room to the corners of mouth after prepping your lips. Once you have applied desired lippy, apply Blitzed as normal. You can reapply your desired lipstick to the get the effect you are looking for. There's quite a few tutorials on Melt's Instagram, and there's YouTube as well


 Blitz scared me so I went with Blow... It's actually very wearable n looks great with black liner blended in


----------



## Chuchie (May 6, 2015)

So. It looks like DGAF is discontinued. 
  For some reason I decided to click on it earlier and was like NOOOOO.
  But then again, maybe I'm just late and this has already been news.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> So. It looks like DGAF is discontinued.
> For some reason I decided to click on it earlier and was like NOOOOO.
> But then again, maybe I'm just late and this has already been news.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> So. It looks like DGAF is discontinued.  For some reason I decided to click on it earlier and was like NOOOOO. But then again, maybe I'm just late and this has already been news.


  I never got there chance to play with DGAF . Looks like I'm just gonna have to be creative and.... I forgot... I got Technopagan at home


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> So. It looks like DGAF is discontinued.
> For some reason I decided to click on it earlier and was like NOOOOO.
> But then again, maybe I'm just late and this has already been news.


  Damn!! I guess I'm going to have to find a dupe from LA Splash or someone else. I did pick up Sirius by LA Splash but I don't think they're very similar.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> So. It looks like DGAF is discontinued.  For some reason I decided to click on it earlier and was like NOOOOO. But then again, maybe I'm just late and this has already been news.


 Ya I saw that about a week ago but figured it was old news too... It saddened me since I've been patiently waiting for it to be restocked for about 2 months but I'll survive... I'm waiting on UPS with my Ardency Inn  Black is Blue lipstick


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

My Black is Blue lipstick is here!!! It's navy blue with inky undertone making it look like the worlds darkest purple... Very very vampy... The lipstick is super creamy and comfortable and has a satin finish although it may dry down to a matte because it's supposed to be a matte finish


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> My Black is Blue lipstick is here!!! It's navy blue with inky undertone making it look like the worlds darkest purple... Very very vampy... The lipstick is super creamy and comfortable and has a satin finish although it may dry down to a matte because it's supposed to be a matte finish


  Can you give us a swatch?


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Can you give us a swatch?


 Sure no problem hun just lemme wash off Blushed Copper which I posted a swatch of in the highlighter thread!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Can you give us a swatch?


 Here u go!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Here u go!


  That's is nice shade of indigo. Might check it out online, thanks for the swatch [@]pinkcrush[/@]


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> That's is nice shade of indigo. Might check it out online, thanks for the swatch [@]pinkcrush[/@]


 No problem! I have nothing like it and I have a lot of these kinda vampy shades like MAC Potent Fig, NARS Train Bleu and ABH Potion...  The finish has settled a bit now it's like a mattene which is half matte half satin


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 6, 2015)

It looks a lot like kvd Poe


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2015)

I have black is blue...but it stayed satiny, it never "set" into a matte.  I should try it again and blot it down with some powder.


----------



## Chuchie (May 6, 2015)

Is that Black is Blue similar to Disciple by Illamasqua?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Here u go!


  It looks more purple than blue in this swatch. Is that what it looks like in person.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks more purple than blue in this swatch. Is that what it looks like in person.


 Hi Middy yes it's definitely purple with extremely strong indigo undertones, on my lips but when I wiped it off it's definitely navy/indigo on paper towel... Weird but I love it


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I have black is blue...but it stayed satiny, it never "set" into a matte.  I should try it again and blot it down with some powder.


 Mine was satiny at first application then after about an hour or so the satin finish dulled itself down a bit, coulda just been my dry lips sucking out the moisture  haha


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks more purple than blue in this swatch. Is that what it looks like in person.


  It's def blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pinkcrush said:


> Mine was satiny at first application then after about an hour or so the satin finish dulled itself down a bit, coulda just been my dry lips sucking out the moisture  haha


  I only tried it the one time...I'll have to try it again!!


----------



## MissElle12 (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Is that Black is Blue similar to Disciple by Illamasqua?


  Unfortunately I don't have disciple to compare!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Is that Black is Blue similar to Disciple by Illamasqua?


  Disciple is a proper navy blue, it's almost black. Poe is sparkling navy/indigo  Top: Poe Bottom: Disciple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  EDIT: forgot to add Technopagan to the swatch...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hi Middy yes it's definitely purple with extremely strong indigo undertones, on my lips but when I wiped it off it's definitely navy/indigo on paper towel... Weird but I love it


  It's probably one of those colours that look different depending on skintone. I also have BiB and I can't see any purple. On me it's a dark, muted navy. It's a gorgeous colour, and the quality is great.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 7, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> It's def blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  @MissElle12 it does look more blue in your swatch.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 7, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> It's probably one of those colours that look different depending on skintone. I also have BiB and I can't see any purple. On me it's a dark, muted navy. It's a gorgeous colour, and the quality is great.


  You are right. The tone of your lips can definitely determine how some shades will look on you.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are right. The tone of your lips can definitely determine how some shades will look on you.


 I've also noticed it looks different in different lighting too... On paper towel I swear it's pure navy but on the lips it can be purple/navy/indigo...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Damn!! I guess I'm going to have to find a dupe from LA Splash or someone else. I did pick up Sirius by LA Splash but I don't think they're very similar.


I did too, hoping that they were close lol. Sirius seems like it's a lot darker


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2015)

I was hoping DGAF would come back and I could snag a blue one.  I got the Blurple one.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I was hoping DGAF would come back and I could snag a blue one.  I got the Blurple one.


  ... Because it was missing that blue ingredient. I did leave a comment on the Matte Lip thread on how to recreate DGAF... Especially if RM doesn't step up to the mark


----------



## BuickMackane (May 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> *I've also noticed it looks different in different lighting too*... On paper towel I swear it's pure navy but on the lips it can be purple/navy/indigo...


  Good point, I hadn't thought of that. So far I only wore BiB at daytime so maybe it'll look more purple on me under artificial lighting.

  Here's an old mugshot of yours truly wearing BiB:


----------



## Shars (May 8, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. I guess I'm lucky because more often than not, what I see in the tube is pretty much what I get on my lips. I sometimes have corals turn pink a few hours into wear though. Weird,
> 
> 
> Good point, I hadn't thought of that. So far I only wore BiB at daytime so maybe it'll look more purple on me under artificial lighting.
> ...


  Definitely navy on you!! I like it. I can see with a silver and grey/black smokey eye!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 8, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. I guess I'm lucky because more often than not, what I see in the tube is pretty much what I get on my lips. I sometimes have corals turn pink a few hours into wear though. Weird,   Good point, I hadn't thought of that. So far I only wore BiB at daytime so maybe it'll look more purple on me under artificial lighting.  Here's an old mugshot of yours truly wearing BiB:


  I love this on you.


----------



## leetskywalker (May 10, 2015)

If you didn't get the email:


----------



## pinkcrush (May 10, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> If you didn't get the email:


 Haha I was just gonna post this haha


----------



## pinkcrush (May 10, 2015)

Any WOC have Shady Lady??? Swatch???


----------



## alexisweaver (May 10, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> If you didn't get the email:


Already have my list. Can't wait!!


----------



## leetskywalker (May 10, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Any WOC have Shady Lady??? Swatch???


I may have it, sad I don't remember.  I'll check when I get home & post one for you if I do.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 10, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Any WOC have Shady Lady??? Swatch???


  @ellarie on Instagram wears it often and she looks great in it.  She's NC 50 I believe.  I can't link a pic on the current computer I'm on though.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 10, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> I may have it, sad I don't remember.  I'll check when I get home & post one for you if I do.





MissElle12 said:


> @ellarie on Instagram wears it often and she looks great in it.  She's NC 50 I believe.  I can't link a pic on the current computer I'm on though.


 Thanx gals


----------



## Chuchie (May 10, 2015)

I think I'm going to get Bang! Bang! and Dark Room. 
  I might switch one of them for Bane.
  I haven't decided yet since I originally wasn't sold on either, but I think they would both be nice to have.




pinkcrush said:


> Any WOC have Shady Lady??? Swatch???


 


  Lol. I don't have a hand swatch handy, but this is a random picture from my phone about a a week and 1/2 ago.
  Despite the pink border, the picture has no filter and I'm a NC50 for ref.
  Hope that helps.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Definitely navy on you!! I like it. I can see with *a silver and grey/black smokey eye!*
> 
> Great idea! So far I wore BiB with taupes but I'm definitely going to try it with a silvery e/s
> 
> ...


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like this lipstick a lot. I wish I could wear it more often.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 10, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> If you didn't get the email:


  Dark Matter here I come!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dark Matter here I come!


  Finally! Get it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dark Matter here I come!


 Dark Matter is sold out!  I have lovesick and I want dark matter.


----------



## Shars (May 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dark Matter here I come!
> 
> I want Dark Matter too!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *stephshopaholic*
> ...


  Booo! They better be restocking that by tomorrow!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 10, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I think I'm going to get Bang! Bang! and Dark Room.  I might switch one of them for Bane. I haven't decided yet since I originally wasn't sold on either, but I think they would both be nice to have.
> 
> Lol. I don't have a hand swatch handy, but this is a random picture from my phone about a a week and 1/2 ago. Despite the pink border, the picture has no filter and I'm a NC50 for ref. Hope that helps.


 Oooh pretty lady!!! I need to find comparison swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (May 10, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> If you didn't get the email:


 ompom:  thanks for sharing. I'm not sure if I need anything though. I have already BU every shade I like. I currently have Six6Six and Dark Room.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 10, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> I think I'm going to get Bang! Bang! and Dark Room.  I might switch one of them for Bane. I haven't decided yet since I originally wasn't sold on either, but I think they would both be nice to have.
> 
> Lol. I don't have a hand swatch handy, but this is a random picture from my phone about a a week and 1/2 ago. Despite the pink border, the picture has no filter and I'm a NC50 for ref. Hope that helps.


  You are rocking Shady Lady. You go madam.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> @ellarie on Instagram wears it often and she looks great in it.  She's NC 50 I believe.  I can't link a pic on the current computer I'm on though.


  @Ellarie looks amazing in everything she wears.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 10, 2015)

She would do this now, when I just splurged on Tom Ford...    damn you!!  ;-)


----------



## novocainedreams (May 11, 2015)

Blitzed and Blow ordered! And finally got the Love Sick stack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wish Dark Matter was in stock too.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 11, 2015)

Got Blitzed and Six6Six. It's just such a shame that DGAF is discontinued


----------



## Ajigglin (May 11, 2015)

I really want to take advantage of the sale, but I have everything I like.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 11, 2015)

I kinda want six6six and dark room but I think I'm gonna pass I don't really need them and I'm trying to not spend so much


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (May 11, 2015)

I wasn't planning on buying more Melt so the sale will be a pass for me. I do want Stupid Love though. Maybe next month when the matte collex comes out.


----------



## Chuchie (May 11, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Oooh pretty lady!!! I need to find comparison swatches


  Thanks~ I'm sure you'll find something!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2015)

Welp no Dark Matter for me.


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Welp no Dark Matter for me.








 I'd be so made if I made my current order and then they restocked Dark Matter later today! I currently have the Love Sick stack, Blitzed and Summer in my cart. Trying to decide if I really need Summer and if I need Blow if I have LA Spash's Nagini.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

I;m trying to decide btwn  blow, shady lady, and bang bang...   already know I'm getting blitzed.


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I;m trying to decide btwn  blow, shady lady, and bang bang...   already know I'm getting blitzed.


  Did you pull the trigger yet Pretty? I'm still undecided.


----------



## blushingbunny (May 11, 2015)

So bummed that they didn't restock Dark Matter for the sale. Not surprised but still disappointed. I could've justified the shipping with a discount like that. I feel like they take forever to restock. I'm obsessed with the Lovesick stack though. Kicking myself for passing on Dark Matter.
  Looking forward to Nood though.


----------



## Yazmin (May 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I;m trying to decide btwn  blow, shady lady, and bang bang...   *already know I'm getting blitzed. *


  I'm getting _blitzed_ right now!


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

I completely forgot to checkout and Summer sold out *sigh*. Just got the Lovesick stack and Blitzed.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I completely forgot to checkout and Summer sold out *sigh*. Just got the Lovesick stack and Blitzed.


  It's there, and no I haven't decided. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

OK, I got Bang! Bang!


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I got Bang! Bang!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 13, 2015)

Yeah! My order arrived today!! Can't wait to play with everything!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)

Waiting on newness


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Waiting on newness


  Ooooooooh... I wonder what that little beauty will be


----------



## MissElle12 (May 15, 2015)

I read somewhere in someone's comments section that someone else inverted the colors on the pic and the lippie is brown.  Sounds legit lol


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2015)

Booo to Brown...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I read somewhere in someone's comments section that someone else inverted the colors on the pic and the lippie is brown.  Sounds legit lol


I'd love a brown


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2015)

The name doesn't fit anything other than black, which they already have, so I'm puzzled


----------



## dcarrington (May 15, 2015)

Hoping its the the new name for a replacement DGAF.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 15, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a brown lipstick, to be honest. Just gonna have to wait and see


----------



## MissElle12 (May 15, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> The name doesn't fit anything other than black, which they already have, so I'm puzzled


  From the hashtag #meltcatsuit right?  Same thoughts I had!


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> From the hashtag #meltcatsuit right?  Same thoughts I had!


  Yup


----------



## OctoberViolet (May 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> > The name doesn't fit anything other than black, which they already have, so I'm puzzled
> ...


 I like the hastag. #Meltcatsuit. Anything with cat in the title always gets me.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 15, 2015)

Could be a purple cat woman wears a purple catsuit!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 15, 2015)

Or it could be a shiny black I guess although they only have mattes :/


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2015)

4 new colours, including Nood and Catsuit!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)

I'm hoping all 4 colors launch together :sigh:


----------



## Yazmin (May 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Could be a purple cat woman wears a purple catsuit!


  I was thinking it looked like a blackened purple!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 15, 2015)

4 new ones how exciting


----------



## alexisweaver (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm hoping all 4 colors launch together


Same!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Or it could be a shiny black I guess although they only have mattes :/


 Not true!!! My Blow is DEFINITELY not a matte until blotted down


----------



## Bubek07 (May 16, 2015)

i want to finally buy something from them


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 4 new colours, including Nood and Catsuit!


  Can't wait to see them... Sans black and white filter, of course


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 16, 2015)

I want Nood so badly!


----------



## Chuchie (May 16, 2015)

I'm still hoping they do a blue.

  But you know what? A brown would be interesting too.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (May 17, 2015)

Can't wait for N00d and Catsuit! 




I wonder what the two other colors could be...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I was thinking it looked like a blackened purple!


  I was thinking it was a blackened color.


----------



## OctoberViolet (May 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> 4 new colours, including Nood and Catsuit!


 Now this is exciting



. Tx Erin!!! Can't wait to find out more. I already want Nood and depending on what shade Catsuit is, I may get it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

Melt Nood coming soon :drools:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 20, 2015)

Ahhhh I want it so badly!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt Nood coming soon :drools:


  All I need to order from this picture is Shady Lady, just so I can recreate DGAF (or something similar along those lines)


----------



## blushingbunny (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I'm dying for Nood. That Shady Lady + Blitzed combo is magic.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt Nood coming soon :drools:


  I'm excited. I don't remember Nood so I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  This better not be a LE set where you only like 2 out of 4 colours lol!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> This better not be a LE set where you only like 2 out of 4 colours lol!


  It's not sold as a set.


----------



## blushingbunny (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> This better not be a LE set where you only like 2 out of 4 colours lol!


  I agree. Brands need to stop releasing colors exclusively in sets because I think that it deters some people from purchasing. Especially when they are limited edition. Kinda like Dose of Colors and the Terra collection, they are bringing them back and selling them individually. I think Melt is good about that too though, I mean they brought back Dark Room even though it was LE. I think a lot of the best brands bring back LE colors to appeal to customers and it's awesome. Limited editions and sets need to just stop altogether imo haha.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It's not sold as a set.


  In the caption to the pic, it says Nood will be one part of a limited edition set of 4 that they would be releasing soon.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> In the caption to the pic, it says Nood will be one part of a limited edition set of 4 that they would be releasing soon. :dunno:


  I saw that too...I'm kind of hoping they mean that there will be a set of four le lipsticks coming out at the same time, not an le set you have to buy altogether...crossing fingers!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope they just meant it as "we have 4 limited edition colors coming out and we're calling it a set" because I can't afford to buy 4 at once right now lol!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

Rarely, if ever, am I happy with all of the colors in a set.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 17, 2015)

I just want to see them and decide from there, if Catsuit a purple and it's a wicked purple... I'm there. Nood???? I thought I would have a hate hate relationship with nudes, but I love them


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I just want to see them and decide from there, if Catsuit a purple and it's a wicked purple... I'm there. Nood???? I thought I would have a hate hate relationship with nudes, but I love them


  Same here!
  As for Nood, I'm already thinking about what kind of lip liners I would need to make this work realistically.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 17, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Same here! As for Nood, I'm already thinking about what kind of lip liners I would need to make this work realistically.


  I've been using one liner from MAC, In Anticipation. Be lighted handed with it, here's a pic of me wearing Boca and IA...


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've been using one liner from MAC, In Anticipation. Be lighted handed with it, here's a pic of me wearing Boca and IA...


  That looks so natural on you! I'll have to check that liner out asap. Seriously.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> In the caption to the pic, it says Nood will be one part of a limited edition set of 4 that they would be releasing soon. :dunno:


 Yea I saw that too...


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I hope they just meant it as "we have 4 limited edition colors coming out and we're calling it a set" because I can't afford to buy 4 at once right now lol!


  Maybe they just worded it wrong. I guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've been using one liner from MAC, In Anticipation. Be lighted handed with it, here's a pic of me wearing Boca and IA...


  I love this look on you.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love this look on you.


  Thanks V


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 *





Nood!!!!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 23, 2015)

Color Reveal #2!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 LACED - One of our most favorite shades out of "THE NOOD COLLECTION" This Limited Edition Set will be available at @phame_xpothis Saturday & Sunday June 27&28th ! Did you get your tickets yet?! For those of you able to make it you get first dibs!!! Colors will be available Online in *JULY *. Sign up for our newsletter to find out the launch date! Stay tuned for the next reveal! Xoxox #meltcosmetics #meltlaced


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Color Reveal [COLOR=4B0082]#2[/COLOR] !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that they keep saying "set" makes me believe these will be sold together versus individually. It wouldn't be too bad if they have a discounted price


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 23, 2015)

LACED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Available this weekend SAT & SUN June 27th & 28th At @phame_xpoONLY !! Come see our booth ! To be one of the first to grab one ! Or all 4!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This lipstick along with the NOOD COLLECTION Will be available online in *JULY* #meltcosmetics #thenoodcollection #meltlaced


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, I already like Nood and Laced. Looking forward to seeing the other 2!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]LACED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks quite interesting. Thanks Doll


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LACED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Laced
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to pick up all four lippies online if I can. Tx Dolly!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 24, 2015)

I snagged Blow lipstick! I hope it suits me.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


   I can't wait to see a swatch of this shade.  I am sure it is will be beautiful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

OctoberViolet said:


> Laced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are welcome loves!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Can't wait to see a swatch and decide from there


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2015)

Catsuit!!!!!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Catsuit!!!!!!











 I will definitely be getting all three. I hope they are as matte as the orginal lipsticks in their collection.


----------



## cocotears (Jun 25, 2015)

Sext is the last new shade for now. Love the name, but don't think this color would suit me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Sext is the last new shade for now. Love the name, but don't think this color would suit me.


  I am picking up the entire set, can't beat the show special! Come on Saturday


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wearing Melt Cosmetics lipstick in Blow


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am picking up the entire set, can't beat the show special! Come on Saturday :nanas:


Wish I knew someone going to the show. I'd be all over this lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2015)

The two light shades won't work on me at all, but I don't give a damn. If this is a set I'm getting it because Laced and Catsuit have to be mine.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 25, 2015)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Melt Cosmetics lipstick in Blow


 Nice! Is ur Blow matte??? Mine isn't, it's a satin for sure but it can be blotted down to a matte... Just wondering


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 25, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The two light shades won't work on me at all, but I don't give a damn. If this is a set I'm getting it because Laced and Catsuit have to be mine.


  They're gonna be sold individually as well.


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 25, 2015)

For some reason I think Nood will be more wearable than we think for women of deeper skin tones.


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 25, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing Melt Cosmetics lipstick in Blow
> ...


  Thank you so much, pinkcrush!!!  Mine is matte formula


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 25, 2015)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, pinkcrush!!!  Mine is matte formula


 No problem! I wonder y mine is a satin!? Well I love the color so it's all good


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone going to the show, post swatches as soon as you possibly can! lol I like the color of Sext but not sure that color will work on me.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 25, 2015)

I want them allllllllll


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


 Okay. I'm a crazy cat lady, so anything with cat in it has got my money. This looks gorgeous. Tx Erin! I wonder what shade it is? Maybe like a plummy or a berry??


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Sext is the last new shade for now. Love the name, but don't think this color would suit me.


 I missed this one somehow. It's light, but I still like it.  I want all four lippies if I can afford it.
Tx for posting cocotears!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> shontay07108 said:
> 
> 
> > The two light shades won't work on me at all, but I don't give a damn. If this is a set I'm getting it because Laced and Catsuit have to be mine.
> ...


 Tx Erin. This is good to know.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Catsuit!!!!!!


 My work computer is acting bonkers. I missed this photo of Catsuit. I love it! I still can't really see the shade. Does anyone know if it's deep dark brown, red, or plum? Sorry.
Tx for posting Dolly.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 26, 2015)

ugh! I want all four


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 26, 2015)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]My work computer is acting bonkers. I missed this photo of Catsuit. I love it! I still can't really see the shade. Does anyone know if it's deep dark brown, red, or plum? Sorry.[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]Tx for posting Dolly.[/COLOR]


  It's a brown/taupe colour, think Stone but browner


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> OctoberViolet said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=4B0082]Tx for posting Dolly.[/COLOR]
> ...


 Thank you, Marsha!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2015)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6600FF]Okay. I'm a crazy cat lady, so anything with cat in it has got my money. This looks gorgeous. Tx Erin! I wonder what shade it is? Maybe like a plummy or a berry??[/COLOR]





OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]My work computer is acting bonkers. I missed this photo of Catsuit. I love it! I still can't really see the shade. Does anyone know if it's deep dark brown, red, or plum? Sorry.[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]Tx for posting Dolly.[/COLOR]


  It's a straight up chocolate brown.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> OctoberViolet said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=4B0082]Tx for posting Dolly.[/COLOR]
> ...


 That sounds fabulous. Tx Erin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Definitely a great deal. Got me checking with everybody I know out there seeing if they are going lol.


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I am really loving this collection from Melt. I will definitely be buying all four. (although sext looks like it will be a definite challenge). I just can't break the set. lol.


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 26, 2015)

Its seems like EVERYONE is eyeing Laced so I will have to be on my top stalking game to grab it quickly. Might even grab a bu for Lace since it looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Its seems like EVERYONE is eyeing Laced so I will have to be on my top stalking game to grab it quickly. Might even grab a bu for Lace since it looks like a winner to me.


Laced is a definite winner!  





butterflyeyes said:


> Definitely a great deal. Got me checking with everybody I know out there seeing if they are going lol.


It is a crazy good deal, I'm thinking of picking up 2 sets for myself at the expo.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Laced is a definite winner! It is a crazy good deal, I'm thinking of picking up 2 sets for myself at the expo.


At that price I definitely would! It will probably cost a little more when they release it on the website. I would have you grab me a set if I could have got you the money in time lol


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 26, 2015)

I want Catsuit and Nood.


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I think just Nood and Laced for me. Catsuit is nice but I'm not sure I would wear it.


----------



## blushingbunny (Jun 26, 2015)

Well I just want Laced but I think it's only available in a set online...? That's lame. I'll be skipping. I'd love to be able to go to Phame Expo but I can't...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 26, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Well I just want Laced but I think it's only available in a set online...? That's lame. I'll be skipping. I'd love to be able to go to Phame Expo but I can't...


I think they will be sold individually online also.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Pretty shades but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Laced and Catsuit for me. Laced was the one I was on about that looks like Stone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Well I just want Laced but I think it's only available in a set online...? That's lame. I'll be skipping. I'd love to be able to go to Phame Expo but I can't...


They'll be sold separately online


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm getting the set  I only want 3 but I can't break up a set


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

Swatches on NC30 for reference


----------



## Melrose (Jun 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches on NC30 for reference  Beautiful on you Dolly! Thank you for posting these!!!️


----------



## Chartreuse (Jun 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  man I wish I could unsee that
  I was totally indifferent to the nood collection
  and now I'll have to revise my spending plan


  thanks dolly


----------



## Tashaboo (Jun 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  right I can pass on sext but i need the other ones fooorrr sure!!!


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Thank you so much for swatches. Laced looks like it could lean more towards styled in sepia more so than stone.  And Catsuit doesn't look as deep as it did in the pic with Lora. They still look beautiful and waiting to come home to me!!


----------



## grevous13 (Jun 27, 2015)

Swatches on me, I am NC25 and the picture was taken in daylight.


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 27, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Thank you so much for swatches. Laced looks like it could lean more towards styled in sepia more so than stone.  And Catsuit doesn't look as deep as it did in the pic with Lora. They still look beautiful and waiting to come home to me!!


  I feel the same about Catsuit. But I still want it!

  Now I'm not so sure Laced will suit me like I was thinking it would. Interestingly enough, I'm still liking nood.


----------



## Melrose (Jun 27, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Swatches on me, I am NC25 and the picture was taken in daylight.


 I'm your skintone and your pictures have just confirmed I need all 4 of these!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

Taken in daylight...Nw22 for reference


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  That's how I feel too lol. I want them all but Catsuit, but I don't want to break up the set!


----------



## grevous13 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glad I could help, Laced was the standout for me and I was surprised by how beautiful Nood looked. I ended up buying them all and Im not disappointed.


----------



## dcarrington (Jun 27, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Swatches on me, I am NC25 and the picture was taken in daylight.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


 @grevous13 and Dolly Snow, did you either one of you see DGAF at their table? Just curious.


----------



## grevous13 (Jun 27, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> @grevous13 and Dolly Snow, did you either one of you see DGAF at their table? Just curious.


  I'm pretty sure they were selling it. I remember one of the workers at the booth said to pick it up because it was being discontinued. When I got there they were only sold out of Summer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> @grevous13  and Dolly Snow, did you either one of you see DGAF at their table? Just curious.


Yes I did, my sister got 1 more for her bu upon bu upon bu lol and 1 more for me


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 27, 2015)

Now I'm tempted to try Nood, but I might be getting carried away with all the pretty swatches. Hell, I think I might as well buy the set anyway. Why not?


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 28, 2015)

i dont like any of the noode shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  i guess i wont be buying or having anything from them anytime soon


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmmm Melt be playin games... In the shade quad pic Laced looks like a dusty greyed lavender color but on the hand swatches here it looks like a warm tan shade... Also my Blow is DEFINITELY 100% a satin finish NOTTT matte...  And I don't mean a creamy matte like recent MAC releases, I mean it's a more shiny than a MAC satin... Wtf!? Now I can blot it down to a matte but that can be done with pretty much any lipstick... I was assured it was a matte by many people here but when it wasn't I wasn't a bit surprised because I've heard of different generations of Blow like Lolita... For that reason I haven't ordered anything else from them... Their advertising is EXTREMELY misleading!!! I pretty much came to the conclusion that the colors advertised on their site or IG aren't the actual shades u receive... Melt needs to get it together!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

Although I don't plan on getting any of the new lipsticks (they look nice but I don't think they'll work for me), I hope they restock the Dark Matter stack along with the launch. I may just be being impatient but it seems like it's been out of stock forever!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hmmm Melt be playin games... In the shade quad pic Laced looks like a dusty greyed lavender color but on the hand swatches here it looks like a warm tan shade... Also my Blow is DEFINITELY 100% a satin finish NOTTT matte...  And I don't mean a creamy matte like recent MAC releases, I mean it's a more shiny than a MAC satin... Wtf!? Now I can blot it down to a matte but that can be done with pretty much any lipstick... I was assured it was a matte by many people here but when it wasn't I wasn't a bit surprised because I've heard of different generations of Blow like Lolita... For that reason I haven't ordered anything else from them... Their advertising is EXTREMELY misleading!!! I pretty much came to the conclusion that the colors advertised on their site or IG aren't the actual shades u receive... Melt needs to get it together!


Maybe it was a production issue? Mine is indeed matte although it applies with a slight sheen for the first few minutes until it "sets". As far as their colors....all of the ones I have received have been the colors I expected understanding that on some of their pics they are clearly using a liner (and I appreciate that if you ask them to clarify any particular promo image you suspect may be using a liner they will gladly tell you exactly what was used) to deepen the edges. No clue about these new colors but the one that people really saw a difference in was when they rereleased DGAF I was lucky enough to get the original one so it's blue as expected. Maybe email them about the new colors you're seeing a difference in and see if they are using anything to alter them. May be the undertones of the wearer that makes it look different or the lighting...if they aren't tweaking them.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree. I was finally going to get the Dark Matter stack, and the damn thing was sold out when I got on the site lol. I keep saying I don't need it, but I use the Lovesick stack so much I think I need to just finally buy it to have them both.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I agree. I was finally going to get the Dark Matter stack, and the damn thing was sold out when I got on the site lol. I keep saying I don't need it, but I use the Lovesick stack so much I think I need to just finally buy it to have them both.


I wanted to buy it during the sale they had earlier this year but it didn't come back in stock in time so I was disappointed. I've also tried talking myself out of getting it since it's taking so long to come back in stock, but I know I would buy it the day it becomes available again so I've come to the conclusion that trying to talk myself out of getting it is a waste of time, lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I agree. I was finally going to get the Dark Matter stack, and the damn thing was sold out when I got on the site lol. I keep saying I don't need it, but I use the Lovesick stack so much I think I need to just finally buy it to have them both.


  I finally bought the Dark Matter stack at the expo yesterday and you really do need it!
  This stack is amazing


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I finally bought the Dark Matter stack at the expo yesterday and you really do need it! This stack is amazing ompom:


  Yes! I use that stack so damn much. One of my best purchases.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I finally bought the Dark Matter stack at the expo yesterday and you really do need it!
> This stack is amazing


Woo! Thank you for further proving that I need it lol!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 28, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Maybe it was a production issue? Mine is indeed matte although it applies with a slight sheen for the first few minutes until it "sets". As far as their colors....all of the ones I have received have been the colors I expected understanding that on some of their pics they are clearly using a liner (and I appreciate that if you ask them to clarify any particular promo image you suspect may be using a liner they will gladly tell you exactly what was used) to deepen the edges. No clue about these new colors but the one that people really saw a difference in was when they rereleased DGAF I was lucky enough to get the original one so it's blue as expected. Maybe email them about the new colors you're seeing a difference in and see if they are using anything to alter them. May be the undertones of the wearer that makes it look different or the lighting...if they aren't tweaking them.


 Girl mine has a glossy looking finish like a Too Faced Melted lipstick when first applied which then settles into a satin... I just blot it into a matte and keep steppin... It's a really pretty lipstick so I'm not mad but still...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Woo! Thank you for further proving that I need it lol!


  You will love it! I tried to deny it and skip it but I was talking crazy lol 
  Yup, you need it!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Catsuit is the only thing I'll be getting. Everything else will look like poop on my coloring.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am pretty sure it was you @shontay07108  who mentioned using Dark Matter as a liner?!  I wanted to say thank you, it is perfection!   You will love it! I tried to deny it and skip it but I was talking crazy lol  Yup, you need it!


  Yup, that was me. You can't mess up with that. It's the best black shadow I've ever come across.


----------



## cocotears (Jun 29, 2015)

Here are some swatches of the set on a deeper complexion.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 29, 2015)

I want them all.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Here are some swatches of the set on a deeper complexion.


  Thanks for sharing. I am not a fan of these colors on WOC. It's definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  OoOOoo! Catsuit and laced look more appealing here


----------



## cocotears (Jun 30, 2015)

Nood on the lips. I didn't think this would work for my skin tone but I actually like it on her. So maybe it could work for me.


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want them all.


  Me too Pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also saw them comment on a post on IG that the set will be available online at the discounted price but I don't know how many they will have.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

Contest time on Instagram via Meltcosmetics 

  Go & Enter


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Nood on the lips. I didn't think this would work for my skin tone but I actually like it on her. So maybe it could work for me.


  Gorgeous. She and I look to be relatively similar in skintone so I think Nood could work.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 30, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  She looks gorgeous in Nood.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh yes! I think i'll buy these, and just the orange lippy from GV..   and I'm going to ignore everything else coming out in July.


----------



## blushingbunny (Jun 30, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I think they will be sold individually online also.


 
  Oh I really hope so! And it would be nice if they restocked Dark Matter too for shipping convenience haha


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> jeez, who is this pretty girl! I think i'm her shade, but maybe different undertones? Or not? who knows.
> oh yes! I think i'll buy these, and just the orange lippy from GV..   and I'm going to ignore everything else coming out in July.


  Go Pretty! I've been ignoring a lot of things is June but I've got that splurge itch coming on. I definitely want to get these though. I'm getting the orange from GV too and maybe the vampy one as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2015)

blushingbunny said:


> Oh I really hope so! And it would be nice if they restocked Dark Matter too for shipping convenience haha


  They will restock the Dark Matter stack too


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 2, 2015)

Pretty sure I'm picking up NoOd, Laced and Catsuit. I also really want the Dark Matter stack. My wallet is weeping...


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

Still no official word from melt on when these go on sale?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Still no official word from melt on when these go on sale?


They'll send an email out with the release date and will also announce on their IG. That's how they usually handle it.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 4, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried to depot the Melt e/s stacks?  I really love the stack design but it's difficult to travel with (during my daily commute).  

  Any advice on how to keep this in your makeup bag without falling apart?  

  I've been keeping it in it's original packaging but it's starting to get beat up.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 6, 2015)

allThingsGirl said:


> Has anyone ever tried to depot the Melt e/s stacks?  I really love the stack design but it's difficult to travel with (during my daily commute).
> 
> Any advice on how to keep this in your makeup bag without falling apart?
> 
> I've been keeping it in it's original packaging but it's starting to get beat up.


I loved the packaging at first too but now I would just like to put them in a Z-palette. I'm terrified of breaking the shadows, though lol!!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 7, 2015)

I keep stalking my email and Instagram waiting for a date release on the nude collection. This is the only release that has me excited! I hope I can snag what I want.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 7, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> I keep stalking my email and Instagram waiting for a date release on the nude collection. This is the only release that has me excited! I hope I can snag what I want.


  Me too. I'm skipping the Giambattista collection from MAC so I can afford these. From the looks of it, it's a good thing I am because it seems like that's another pain in the ass MAC release lol!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 7, 2015)

That's why I'm skipping too. Tempted to pick up Dark Matter stack too if they restock that as well. 





sullenxriot182 said:


> Me too. I'm skipping the Giambattista collection from MAC so I can afford these. From the looks of it, it's a good thing I am because it seems like that's another pain in the ass MAC release lol!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 12, 2015)

I love the Dark Matter stack.  It is a staple in my every day collection.  NC42.  Must have!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

They are taking so long to announce a release date for the nood collection!!


----------



## Chuchie (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> They are taking so long to announce a release date for the nood collection!!


  Agreed. lol. 
  I'm losing a lot of my excitement for the whole collection. Though no matter what, I'm getting the dark matter stack. 
  Honestly, I think that they are probably having trouble with the sheer volume needed for a full launch on the website. I think they're trying to get the stocks up and they're running behind schedule.


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Agreed. lol.
> I'm losing a lot of my excitement for the whole collection. Though no matter what, I'm getting the dark matter stack.
> Honestly, I think that they are probably having trouble with the sheer volume needed for a full launch on the website. I think they're trying to get the stocks up and they're running behind schedule.


Let's hope they announce it sometime this week..


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> They are taking so long to announce a release date for the nood collection!!


Although I personally don't have any interest at this time to buy anything from the nood collection, I agree. They teased this collection way too early for them not to have a date by now. I understand that they want to build up anticipation but at this point, they are creating frustration amongst their customers while not even restocking older products in the meantime. I'm waiting for them to restock the Dark Matter stack, which I know will most likely be stocked along with this collection, and it's been out of stock for what seems like forever. While I understand that they are not a major brand, they need to get it together. There are too many competitors in the beauty industry for any makeup company to be out of stock for a product for this long. I even saw some people complaining on their instagram page at one about advertising the Dark Matter stack even though they haven't had it for a long time, so they stopped doing so and are now only advertising the Love Sick stack. Thank God the shadows are huge so it's not a product that you constantly have to wait for it to come in stock once you have it.


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

Coming soon!


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 14, 2015)

I only want Catsuit. The rest are a skip.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> Coming soon!


  I want all 4 I can't wait. They need to hurry


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 15, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> Coming soon!


  Think it's just Laced and Catsuit for me, I would love to see DGAF make a comeback... But it won't happen


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 15, 2015)

I am liking the look of Blitzed and Dark Room...


----------



## User30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Think it's just Laced and Catsuit for me, I would love to see DGAF make a comeback... But it won't happen


 Yes! I would to see DGAF (original blue) make a comeback!


----------



## User30 (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish they would say when it's releasing since they have them already on the website!


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 15, 2015)

I only have summer and bang bang, and when they restock I'm ordering space cake, darling and blitzed. But now I'm excited about the new shades coming out. I think I'll get all but the dark brown, dark shades look funky on my pale skin.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm grabbing up NoOd, Laced and Catsuit as well as the Dark Matter stack. I hope it releases soon.


----------



## User30 (Jul 15, 2015)

I heard they will be sending out the newsletter very soon with the release date and time!


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 15, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> I heard they will be sending out the newsletter very soon with the release date and time!


  If only it would have a restock schedule too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> If only it would have a restock schedule too!


  According to Melt, they will have the new shades & a restock at the same time...that is what Lora said to my sister at PhamExpo


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> According to Melt, they will have the new shades & a restock at the same time...that is what Lora said to my sister at PhamExpo


  YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## User30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> According to Melt, they will have the new shades & a restock at the same time...that is what Lora said to my sister at PhamExpo


 CAN'T WAIT! Did she say a date?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> CAN'T WAIT! Did she say a date?


  No, she didn't mention a date, just that it would be soon,.
  Usually when items go up as "Coming Soon", they send out the email a few days later with the release/restock date.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jul 16, 2015)

I might skip Catsuit. DupeThat lists Antique Velvet as a dupe and I planned to get that anyway.


----------



## User30 (Jul 16, 2015)

NEW LIPSTICK COLOR!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> NEW LIPSTICK COLOR!


  I wonder if this is one of the two she mentioned at PhamExpo, that will be arriving later this year.
  Inspired by a song


----------



## User30 (Jul 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wonder if this is one of the two she mentioned at PhamExpo, that will be arriving later this year. Inspired by a song


 So many new lipsticks! I wonder when it's releasing? Do you think they will be at IMATS next year?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> So many new lipsticks! I wonder when it's releasing? Do you think they will be at IMATS next year?


  I really hope so, they are a very popular brand. I remember now, she said "Come here" or the slang version "Come'ere" 
  Probably for later this year...November/Dec


  I found another image with that same dress



  And this one looks pretty close


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 16, 2015)

So pretty! I love Coral 


Dolly Snow said:


> I really hope so, they are a very popular brand. I remember now, she said "Come here" or the slang version "Come'ere"  Probably for later this year...November/Dec   I found another image with that same dress
> 
> And this one looks pretty close


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> So pretty! I love Coral


  Because the first image has filter on it...I edited it and kinda removed the filter, when you do that the color is identical to the second image.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks similar to maybe macs tropic tonic. We can hope! 





Dolly Snow said:


> Because the first image has filter on it...I edited it and kinda removed the filter, when you do that the color is identical to the second image.


----------



## User30 (Jul 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I really hope so, they are a very popular brand. I remember now, she said "Come here" or the slang version "Come'ere"  Probably for later this year...November/Dec   I found another image with that same dress
> 
> And this one looks pretty close


 Yes the lipstick looks so pretty! Especially for spring! Let's hope they make another blue lipstick since DGAF is discounted


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> Yes the lipstick looks so pretty! Especially for spring!* Let's hope they make another blue lipstick since DGAF is discounted*


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 20, 2015)

Waiting for this for so long I've managed to talk myself out of going crazy and buying all the things. I feel I'd rather pick up Stone and Antiqued Velvet instead of Laced and Catsuit. I don't think I can skip NoOd though...


----------



## User30 (Jul 20, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Waiting for this for so long I've managed to talk myself out of going crazy and buying all the things. I feel I'd rather pick up Stone and Antiqued Velvet instead of Laced and Catsuit. I don't think I can skip NoOd though...


 Yes! This releasing is taking so long!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  There is one in the pipeline????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> There is one in the pipeline????


  3 to 4 blues


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3 to 4 blues


  I should be sleeping... But... YASSSSSS


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3 to 4 blues


  'Bout frickin' time! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I should be sleeping... But... YASSSSSS





Shars said:


> 'Bout frickin' time! lol


Lora expressed her regret over having to discontinue DGAF. She felt bad for all the blue lovers, looked around and splurged about the blues. No word as to what kind of blues, but you can kinda guess.


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lora expressed her regret over having to discontinue DGAF. She felt bad for all the blue lovers, looked around and splurged about the blues. No word as to what kind of blues, but you can kinda guess.


  I can take 4 for 1! lol. I remember them posting that they hated that they had to discontinue it but that one of the ingredients they used for DGAF was no longer available.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 20, 2015)

Why did they have to discontinue DGAF? 





Dolly Snow said:


> Lora expressed her regret over having to discontinue DGAF. She felt bad for all the blue lovers, looked around and splurged about the blues. No word as to what kind of blues, but you can kinda guess.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh that's a bummer. 





Shars said:


> I can take 4 for 1! lol. I remember them posting that they hated that they had to discontinue it but that one of the ingredients they used for DGAF was no longer available.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can take 4 for 1! lol. I remember them posting that they hated that they had to discontinue it but that one of the ingredients they used for DGAF was no longer available.


DGAF at the show was the same good ol blue, like the original. My sister picked up a few more BUs.  I'm ready to pick up any blues they offer lol


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ready to pick up any blues they offer lol


  How lucky for your sis! I would've grabbed some too. I'm also ready to pick up any blues they offer lol!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> DGAF at the show was the same good ol blue, like the original. My sister picked up a few more BUs.  I'm ready to pick up any blues they offer lol


  Wished they came to IMATS London


----------



## User30 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 3 to 4 blues


  3 to 4 blues? Do you know when?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ooh that's good to know. I'm picturing a light blue, med blue, dark blue, kinda like the Jeffree Star ones


----------



## Shars (Jul 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ooh that's good to know. I'm picturing a light blue, med blue, dark blue, kinda like the Jeffree Star ones


  Yeah, that's what I was picturing too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ooh that's good to know. I'm picturing a light blue, med blue, dark blue, kinda like the Jeffree Star ones


  That is exactly what I am picturing too


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jul 21, 2015)

I know I sound like a broken record, but I would KILL for a Periwinkle shade blue lippie from Melt!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2015)

OctoberViolet said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but I would KILL for a Periwinkle shade blue lippie from Melt!!!!!


  I'd love that


----------



## mac-obsessed (Jul 27, 2015)

Omg what is the hold up!!! Why can't they just let us know when it's releasing so we can feel one step closer! Lol


----------



## yourstrulysara (Jul 28, 2015)

This is seriously ridiculous...it's almost the end of july, the release month, and they haven't even sent out a newsletter with the date yet. I'm getting so impatient lol the anticipation is So real


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow, glad I didn't miss out on anything. This is kind of unlike them though...


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah I'm so tired of refreshing that page


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 28, 2015)

They better not be like "it's coming out tomorrow!" super late at night one night or something, I'll end up missing it lmao


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Yeah I'm so tired of refreshing that page


  I wouldn't bother stalking their page. They're pretty organised and almost always post the launch date and time in advance on their social media pages.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wouldn't bother stalking their page. They're pretty organised and almost always post the launch date and time in advance on their social media pages.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 28, 2015)

the wait does suck...


----------



## yourstrulysara (Jul 29, 2015)

Well...I don't know if this means something. [ATTACHMENT=1169]image.jpg (164k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 29, 2015)

yourstrulysara said:


> Well...I don't know if this means something. [ATTACHMENT=1169]image.jpg (164k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


  It looks very 90s.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 29, 2015)

yourstrulysara said:


> Well...I don't know if this means something. [ATTACHMENT=1169]image.jpg (164k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


  For some reason your picture did not upload correctly. Here it is.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wouldn't bother stalking their page. They're pretty organised and almost always post the launch date and time in advance on their social media pages.


  What a lovely change, mac has made me paranoid! Thanks for the advice, it will save me some time


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah the last time I ordered from Melt was when Dark Room came back in stock and it was smooth sailing - not like Mac or ColourPop with the crashing and anxiety lol


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 29, 2015)

I also just like more personal companies like this, where you know who owns it and emails are answered right away by people who know what's going on. I can't wait to get the restock items, I've wanted Darling FOREVER.


----------



## User30 (Jul 29, 2015)

This is taking so long to release!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2015)

They just announced it won't be released in July (obviously) due to production issues. No word on a release date yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2015)

*sigh*


----------



## User30 (Aug 1, 2015)

The 4 lipsticks from the Nood Collection $64!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 1, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> The 4 lipsticks from the Nood Collection $64!


  $16 a piece... That's actually reasonable, seeing that you're saving $12


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 2, 2015)

Still waiting....so painful.    Debating on adding 6six6 to my order when they come out.  Would love Belladonna 2 and Summer too but they are sold out.  I am new to following Melt - do they restock often or at all?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 3, 2015)

allThingsGirl said:


> Still waiting....so painful.    Debating on adding 6six6 to my order when they come out.  Would love Belladonna 2 and Summer too but they are sold out.  I am new to following Melt - do they restock often or at all?


  Not very often. If it's in stock, grab it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## LauraLara (Aug 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Maybe everything is coming soon? They said they were going to restock their out of stock items at the same time as they debuted the new ones...


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I received this in my email a couple of minutes ago! I'm so excited that we finally have a date and it's tomorrow. I'll be on the site as soon as it's restocked so I can get my stack!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Maybe everything is coming soon? They said they were going to restock their out of stock items at the same time as they debuted the new ones...


  They would list it babe. So far it looks like just the DM stack will be back.
  But if they happen to release/restock everything, this would be a first for them.


----------



## LauraLara (Aug 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They would list it babe. So far it looks like just the DM stack will be back.
> But if they happen to release/restock everything, this would be a first for them.


<sigh> I'm never gna get my hands on those colors


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 4, 2015)

oohhh I might have to order Dark Matter finally lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 4, 2015)

Dark Matter is finally back in stock! I just purchased it! I was initially a bit worried because a few minutes before the restock, they took it off of the site completely, however it was added back shortly after 3:00p.m EST. I'm so excited to finally have it because I was getting super impatient and annoyed with the wait, lol.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for the double post! I just got a shipment confirmation for the Dark Matter stack! I got the order confirmation at 3:01 and the shipment confirmation at 3:44 so they shipped it out in less than an hour. I'm very impressed considering that I made a two very small orders from Makeup Geek (one with 3 items and one with 1 item) and it took them two days to ship (not that 2 days is unreasonable but shipping in under an hour is impressive). They must have had boxes of single orders for the Dark Matter stack packed and ready to go for the restock, lol. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Sorry for the double post! I just got a shipment confirmation for the Dark Matter stack! I got the order confirmation at 3:01 and the shipment confirmation at 3:44 so they shipped it out in less than an hour. I'm very impressed considering that I made a two very small orders from Makeup Geek (one with 3 items and one with 1 item) and it took them two days to ship (not that 2 days is unreasonable but shipping in under an hour is impressive). They must have had boxes of single orders for the Dark Matter stack packed and ready to go for the restock, lol. I can't wait to get it!


They are usually pretty good with shipping out quickly. Melt is probably the least painful company to order from. You know...if you exclude that whole pesky no free shipping thing lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 4, 2015)

I wish the Melt gals would give us more concrete info re: the Nood launch date. Part of me wants to order Dark Matter right away but I'd much rather include it in the same order as Nood and Laced so that I can avoid paying shipping twice. Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> They are usually pretty good with shipping out quickly. Melt is probably the least painful company to order from. You know...if you exclude that whole pesky no free shipping thing lol


Their shipping and handling always makes me pause for a second before I submit my order, lol. I wish they would offer free shipping if you spend a certain amount or even throw out some promo codes every once in awhile for a discount or free shipping.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Sorry for the double post! I just got a shipment confirmation for the Dark Matter stack! I got the order confirmation at 3:01 and the shipment confirmation at 3:44 so they shipped it out in less than an hour. I'm very impressed considering that I made a two very small orders from Makeup Geek (one with 3 items and one with 1 item) and it took them two days to ship (not that 2 days is unreasonable but shipping in under an hour is impressive). They must have had boxes of single orders for the Dark Matter stack packed and ready to go for the restock, lol. I can't wait to get it!


  Just a heads up. I ordered from MUG and my credit card was hacked  Keep an eye out on your account if you paid with a credit card.    





BuickMackane said:


> I wish the Melt gals would give us more concrete info re: the Nood launch date. Part of me wants to order Dark Matter right away but I'd much rather include it in the same order as Nood and Laced so that I can avoid paying shipping twice. Decisions decisions lol.


  Especially since they just posted the other day that the nood lippies were launching the same day as dark matter :sigh:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up. I ordered from MUG and my credit card was hacked  Keep an eye out on your account if you paid with a credit card.


 You're the 5th person today that I've heard had their credit card compromised when they ordered from MUG :shock: The other 4 were people here locally.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> You're the 5th person today that I've heard had their credit card compromised when they ordered from MUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry to hear that your credit card was hacked when you used it on MUG Erine and I'm also sorry for the others that have experienced the same thing butterflyeyes! Fortunately, I paid for my orders through paypal, however, I will keep an eye on my cards that I paid for my orders with since I recently had a credit card compromised from another company about a week ago. I hope that MUG has been notified of this so they can increase their security because I certainly won't be ordering from their site until they do!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> You're the 5th person today that I've heard had their credit card compromised when they ordered from MUG :shock: The other 4 were people here locally.


  Dude that sucks! That was my first time ordering from them too! Not happy! I only use that card online too, and mostly for makeup purchases and other purchases for my kit and other business purchases. Thankfully my bank caught it and called me yesterday and immediately canceled my card. I'll be letting MUG know on their IG so others are aware of this.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Dude that sucks! That was my first time ordering from them too! Not happy! I only use that card online too, and mostly for makeup purchases and other purchases for my kit and other business purchases. Thankfully my bank caught it and called me yesterday and immediately canceled my card. I'll be letting MUG know on their IG so others are aware of this.


Thanks again for the headsup! It's such a pain in the rear and an inconvenience to have your card canceled because the website where you used it didn't have the proper security to prevent fraudulent activity. I hope this gets rectified quickly and that Makeup Geek let's it's customers (and potential customers) know what's happened so people who bought from them recently can watch their cards and prevent even more people from getting their credit card information compromised. What a terrible first experience!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh crap I'm so glad I read here because I have been planning on making a MUG order soon. Might wait on that now lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks again for the headsup! It's such a pain in the rear and an inconvenience to have your card canceled because the website where you used it didn't have the proper security to prevent fraudulent activity. I hope this gets rectified quickly and that Makeup Geek let's it's customers (and potential customers) know what's happened so people who bought from them recently can watch their cards and prevent even more people from getting their credit card information compromised. What a terrible first experience!


  No shit! Totally sucks! Especially cuz i have other purchases i need to make for my business, and now i have to wait... :sigh:   





sullenxriot182 said:


> Oh crap I'm so glad I read here because I have been planning on making a MUG order soon. Might wait on that now lol.


  Just use PP i guess


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up. I ordered from MUG and my credit card was hacked  Keep an eye out on your account if you paid with a credit card.  Especially since they just posted the other day that the nood lippies were launching the same day as dark matter :sigh:





butterflyeyes said:


> You're the 5th person today that I've heard had their credit card compromised when they ordered from MUG :shock: The other 4 were people here locally.


  Mines was too and I think they got my info from PayPal since that's what I use on her site. Whoever it was spent $50 on chase.com. I just got my new card a couple days ago now it makes sense because I ordered 3 times three within the past 2-3 months. I'm going to open another checking a this week and start using that card for online purchases


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No shit! Totally sucks! Especially cuz i have other purchases i need to make for my business, and now i have to wait... :sigh: Just use PP i guess


  Nope don't use PP fuck their whack asses I'm going to term my account tomorrow with them


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Especially since they just posted the other day that the nood lippies were launching the same day as dark matter


  Oh yeah, they said that didn't they. I forgot about that. I guess I was too happy about DM being back in stock. I'm working on a paper revision and I promised myself that if I make decent progress today I'll order DM and Lovesick. Chances of me making decent progress is close to 0 but I'll probably go ahead and order them anyway lol. 

  I'm so sorry to hear about your card being hacked. I had good experience with all of my MUG orders (all PayPal) and was under the impression that Marlene was running a tight ship. Glad that your bank noticed in time!


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 5, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Their shipping and handling always makes me pause for a second before I submit my order, lol. I wish they would offer free shipping if you spend a certain amount or even throw out some promo codes every once in awhile for a discount or free shipping.


  YES!!! I had to stop and restart my order just to make sure I was seeing the shipping amount correctly. I'm morally against paying for shipping, so the Dark Matter stack will be my only Melt Cosmetics purchase.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh no! I've been thinking about a MUG order too.  I have totally neglected my melt stacks.  Terrible.  I must fix it soon.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Nope don't use PP fuck their whack asses I'm going to term my account tomorrow with them


  If your PP password and email address is the same as those you use for your MUG account, a hack on MUG's website would have compromised your PP account if the hackers were doing a multi-prong hack. That is how some people who ordered from Limecrime using PP got their money stolen. Your general email account, paypal and online banking passwords and/or usernames should always be different from the password you use for a lot of these merchant sites.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> If your PP password and email address is the same as those you use for your MUG account, a hack on MUG's website would have compromised your PP account if the hackers were doing a multi-prong hack. That is how some people who ordered from Limecrime using PP got their money stolen. Your general email account, paypal and online banking passwords and/or usernames should always be different from the password you use for a lot of these merchant sites.


Thanks for sharing this tip and information. Fortunately, the passwords for my Paypal and MUG account are completely different so I think that helped me avoid the multi-prong hack. Moving forward though, I will try to have more variances between my different accounts to help prevent or lower my chances of getting defrauded.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Mines was too and I think they got my info from PayPal since that's what I use on her site. Whoever it was spent $50 on chase.com. I just got my new card a couple days ago now it makes sense because I ordered 3 times three within the past 2-3 months. I'm going to open another checking a this week and start using that card for online purchases


  Man that sucks! I just emailed them. You should do the same. I just got off the phone with my bank cuz a few charges went thru that they didn't catch. A total of $855. I hate people!


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Man that sucks! I just emailed them. You should do the same. *I just got off the phone with my band cuz a few charges went thru that they didn't catch. A total of $855.* I hate people!


  That is crazy! I hope your bank is able to claw them back.


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 5, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Man that sucks! I just emailed them. You should do the same. I just got off the phone with my bank cuz a few charges went thru that they didn't catch. A total of $855. I hate people!


  I'm sorry to hear about your situation but I'm totally with you on the I hate people thing lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

I just found out today that a friend of mine's card was also hacked after she ordered from MUG. Her card was hacked for over $1400! It's limecrime all over again! hboy:  Hopefully everyone has emailed them to let them know, otherwise they won't check i to their servers, and others' cards will continue to be hacked.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 7, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> YES!!! I had to stop and restart my order just to make sure I was seeing the shipping amount correctly. I'm morally against paying for shipping, so the Dark Matter stack will be my only Melt Cosmetics purchase.
> 
> The Dark Matter stack will also likely be my last purchase from them unless they come out with a really unique lipstick shade that I have to have or an eyeshadow stack that I can't find a good dupe for elsewhere. Although the shipping costs are reflective of the service they use (priority two-day shipping), I would rather they ship using a cheaper method if possible to reduce costs if they aren't going to offer free shipping with a minimum purchase or rarely offer a discount. It's very difficult to pay for shipping when other makeup companies offer free shipping when you spend a certain amount, offer discount codes every once in a while to offset the shipping price, already have small shipping fees, or you can just go to the store and buy the product.
> 
> ...


  That's terrible! Have any of you who have emailed them about having your cards' hacked received a response yet? I'm curious as to whether they've informed affected customers who have contacted them about any progress made on resolving this issue and apologized for what's happened. I'm hoping they'll make an announcement soon on their site or one of their social media pages to let customers know what has happened so they can monitor their accounts for any potential fraudulent activity while the issue is investigated into further.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Man that sucks! I just emailed them. You should do the same. I just got off the phone with my bank cuz a few charges went thru that they didn't catch. A total of $855. I hate people!





erine1881 said:


> I just found out today that a friend of mine's card was also hacked after she ordered from MUG. Her card was hacked for over $1400! It's limecrime all over again! hboy:  Hopefully everyone has emailed them to let them know, otherwise they won't check i to their servers, and others' cards will continue to be hacked.


  I'm going to email them today. See it's getting to a point where I'm going to have to get a prepaid card for everything. This is ridiculous


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Dark Matter stack will also likely be my last purchase from them unless they come out with a really unique lipstick shade that I have to have or an eyeshadow stack that I can't find a good dupe for elsewhere. Although the shipping costs are reflective of the service they use (priority two-day shipping), I would rather they ship using a cheaper method if possible to reduce costs if they aren't going to offer free shipping with a minimum purchase or rarely offer a discount. It's very difficult to pay for shipping when other makeup companies offer free shipping when you spend a certain amount, offer discount codes every once in a while to offset the shipping price, already have small shipping fees, or you can just go to the store and buy the product.  Quote:  That's terrible! Have any of you who have emailed them about having your cards' hacked received a response yet? I'm curious as to whether they've informed affected customers who have contacted them about any progress made on resolving this issue and apologized for what's happened. I'm hoping they'll make an announcement soon on their site or one of their social media pages to let customers know what has happened so they can monitor their accounts for any potential fraudulent activity while the issue is investigated into further.





smileyt06 said:


> I'm going to email them today. See it's getting to a point where I'm going to have to get a prepaid card for everything. This is ridiculous


  They responded to me the night i emailed them, and then again the next day offering to send me a gift for my troubles.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I'm confused as to how all their payments are handled thru paypal when customers can also use credit cards as a form of payment on their site??? It's not like they only accept paypal as payment. :dunno:


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm confused as to how all their payments are handled thru paypal when customers can also use credit cards as a form of payment on their site??? It's not like they only accept paypal as payment.


  I wonder if it's set up like how at IMATS for some vendors you pay with your card but the receipt comes through from paypal. The LA Splash booth was like that for sure.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wonder if it's set up like how at IMATS for some vendors you pay with your card but the receipt comes through from paypal. The LA Splash booth was like that for sure.


That's probably what's going on since if you have a paypal sellers account you can accept payments with their card reader but all processing goes through PayPal. I have one of their readers but I never used it because Square transfers my money to my banking account much quicker than PayPal does


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wonder if it's set up like how at IMATS for some vendors you pay with your card but the receipt comes through from paypal. The LA Splash booth was like that for sure.





butterflyeyes said:


> That's probably what's going on since if you have a paypal sellers account you can accept payments with their card reader but all processing goes through PayPal. I have one of their readers but I never used it because Square transfers my money to my banking account much quicker than PayPal does


  That makes sense then. Either way, it's not secure since people are being hacked left and right. I got my new credit card in the mail today, so here's hoping my $$$ isn't far behind! I'm curious to see what MUG sends me as an "inconvenience" gift.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> If your PP password and email address is the same as those you use for your MUG account, a hack on MUG's website would have compromised your PP account if the hackers were doing a multi-prong hack. That is how some people who ordered from Limecrime using PP got their money stolen. Your general email account, paypal and online banking passwords and/or usernames should always be different from the password you use for a lot of these merchant sites.


  good info, thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I'm confused as to how all their payments are handled thru paypal when customers can also use credit cards as a form of payment on their site??? It's not like they only accept paypal as payment.


  I'm happy to hear that you received an apology and have been offered compensation for the inconvenience. I hope the investigation is conducted as quickly as possible so that they can determine where the breach occurred and fix the issue.

  On a lighter note, I did receive my Dark Matter stack in the mail yesterday. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-dNFjVTiVo

  Swatches. Catsuit really doesn't look THAT unique anymore. Why do I need it?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-dNFjVTiVo  Swatches. Catsuit really doesn't look THAT unique anymore. Why do I need it?


I'm a huge fan of Melt's lipsticks so I definitely would still pick these up. I want to say I have something similar in my ridiculous collection to Catsuit but I don't know if anything is a spot on dupe. I know she mentioned Photo as a possibility but they don't look similar to me...Photo is much more brown on me.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 11, 2015)

Does melt ever do anything like FREE SHIPPING? I want the dark matter stack but im gonna see what they offer for blk Friday or something


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 11, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm a huge fan of Melt's lipsticks so I definitely would still pick these up. I want to say I have something similar in my ridiculous collection to Catsuit but I don't know if anything is a spot on dupe. I know she mentioned Photo as a possibility but they don't look similar to me...Photo is much more brown on me.


  Antique Velvet is supposed to be a dupe. Check Dupe That.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Antique Velvet is supposed to be a dupe. Check Dupe That.


On me they are similar but not a perfect dupe. So it just depends on how perfect you want the dupe to be. And of course how the colors actually look on the individual... :shrugs:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 11, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Does melt ever do anything like FREE SHIPPING? I want the dark matter stack but im gonna see what they offer for blk Friday or something


I can't remember if they ever did a free shipping offer...I think there was a free lipstick offer but I really don't recall a free shipping one. Or it only happened once so it completely slipped my mind lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 11, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I can't remember if they ever did a free shipping offer...I think there was a free lipstick offer but I really don't recall a free shipping one. Or it only happened once so it completely slipped my mind lol


  Just once they did, but i think it was with a certain $ amount.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 11, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-dNFjVTiVo
> 
> Swatches. Catsuit really doesn't look THAT unique anymore. Why do I need it?
> 
> ...


 
  None of them look that unique. 

  BFE do you have these already? What do you think?


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Did everyone get the e-mail?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 14, 2015)

yes yes!!


----------



## LauraLara (Aug 14, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Did everyone get the e-mail?


  H*ll yes!!!  Thinking I might just get all 4 because the price isn't that much more, even tho I'll look awful in catsuit. I could give it to my aunt. She'd rock it


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Did everyone get the e-mail?


  Just got it. Can't wait! I think I'll just get catsuit and laced, though.


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got it. Can't wait! I think I'll just get catsuit and laced, though.


Good choice, I got them during PhameExpo and Laced ended up being my favorite out of them.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 14, 2015)

About time!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 14, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Did everyone get the e-mail?


  Yup.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 14, 2015)

Finallyyyyy!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm getting Catsuit!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 15, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Did everyone get the e-mail?


  Yep, I'm torn on if I should order Catsuit


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Yep, I'm torn on if I should order Catsuit


  I've been backpedaling so much. I think I'm skipping. I planned to get AV anyway.


----------



## Msgyal (Aug 15, 2015)

The only reason why I would get catsuit instead of AV is because it is ultra matte and it's suppose to have a better staying power than macs own.  





Lipstickwh0re said:


> I've been backpedaling so much. I think I'm skipping. I planned to get AV anyway.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 15, 2015)

Grrr. I ordered the two e/s stacks last week. I knew I should have waited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyway, Laced is a resounding yes, Sext is a definite hell no. Which leaves Nood and Catsuit. I'm having a very hard time justifying Catsuit because I have MAC Film Noir and my Antique Velvet is on its way. Are there any decent MAC dupes for Nood? I did a quick search online but nothing came up. TIA!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 15, 2015)

Msgyal said:


> The only reason why I would get catsuit instead of AV is because it is ultra matte and it's suppose to have a better staying power than macs own.


  I love mattes but I find Melt's formula too drying sometimes. My lips have become drier as I've gotten older so I kinda have a limit now. I would love to see a side by side of the two together though. So, especially lately I'll suffer though the formula if the color is unique. Catsuit looks so dark on the site but I'm expecting it to be a regular brown in person.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 15, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I've been backpedaling so much. I think I'm skipping. I planned to get AV anyway.





Msgyal said:


> The only reason why I would get catsuit instead of AV is because it is ultra matte and it's suppose to have a better staying power than macs own.


  Ended up getting AV today. No need for Catsuit


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Ended up getting AV today. No need for Catsuit


  Are you skipping the much-talked about Nood?  I want to see swatches on WOC.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Yep, I'm torn on if I should order Catsuit


  Is Catauit supposed to pull more brown or dark wine?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you skipping the much-talked about Nood?  I want to see swatches on WOC.


  I'm hoping to order Nood, have to see what's good in the bank first.  





Vandekamp said:


> Is Catauit supposed to pull more brown or dark wine?


  I think is more brown


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm skipping for now I am broke af this month but I might grab a few later depending on swatches.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 15, 2015)

I can't wait I'm getting them all. Perfect for fall and winter


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm hoping to order Nood, have to see what's good in the bank first. I think is more brown


  If Catsuit is going to pull brown I will pass.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is Catauit supposed to pull more brown or dark wine?


  Catsuit is a true deep chocolate brown.
  On some it does pull a tad more red, but still it is brown.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Catsuit is a true deep chocolate brown. On some it does pull a tad more red, but still it is brown.


  Thanks. Browns don't look right on me. The only brown I can do is Fixed on Drama.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vandekamp said:
> 
> 
> > Is Catauit supposed to pull more brown or dark wine?
> ...


I may wait for swatches then. If it's similar to Antique Velvet, then I'll skip since I already have that.


----------



## Msgyal (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Yazmin (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going to skipt Catsuit for now. Don't want to pay $7 shipping for one lipstick.


----------



## Shars (Aug 15, 2015)

Msgyal said:


>


  Brown girl swatches. I don't remember who posted these so if anyone knows the poster, I will edit to credit them.




  The above is my skintone so I'm sure Catsuit will be just brown on me which is what I want. I think I'm going to get all 4!


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 15, 2015)

I really would love to get Laced and Catsuit but I'm trying to save for holiday collection and holiday sets from sephora. I honestly think I'm going to skip for now even though I want to support this company. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Brown girl swatches. I don't remember who posted these so if anyone knows the poster, I will edit to credit them.
> 
> The above is my skintone so I'm sure Catsuit will be just brown on me which is what I want. I think I'm going to get all 4!


  Thanks for sharing. I have decided to skip these. I don't think these colors would flatter me very much.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Brown girl swatches. I don't remember who posted these so if anyone knows the poster, I will edit to credit them.
> 
> The above is my skintone so I'm sure Catsuit will be just brown on me which is what I want. I think I'm going to get all 4!


   I think I want all 4 too!! Ughhhhh I need to be saving for the other stuff releasing in the next few weeks!!  Ellarie and Sonjra on IG have pics in Catsuit and Nood, respectively. I think Sonjra's Nood pic haha has been posted already in the gallery.   Eta:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Catsuit


----------



## mac-obsessed (Aug 16, 2015)

One more day!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I think I want all 4 too!! Ughhhhh I need to be saving for the other stuff releasing in the next few weeks!!  Ellarie and Sonjra on IG have pics in Catsuit and Nood, respectively. I think Sonjra's Nood pic haha has been posted already in the gallery.   Eta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ellarie looks beautiful in every color.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Ellarie looks beautiful in every color.


  I'm sure you do too Vande!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 16, 2015)

Do I just get Nood and Laced? or all 4 even though I know I won't use Sext and Catsuit much? Ugh the decision process is awful lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Do I just get Nood and Laced? or all 4 even though I know I won't use Sext and Catsuit much? Ugh the decision process is awful lol


  Get all four lol


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Do I just get Nood and Laced? or all 4 even though I know I won't use Sext and Catsuit much? Ugh the decision process is awful lol


  I'm in the exact same boat! I feel I won't use sext and/or catsuit... Maybe we should just get all four and mix colors together to make interesting shades? I don't know.. Lol.  PS anyone know if there's any free shipping codes?


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I may wait for swatches then. If it's similar to Antique Velvet, then I'll skip since I already have that.


Lord I hope it's not similar to av I hate that lipstick on me  But  I can't wait for these tommorow I'm getting all four


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Get all four lol


Yessssss


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I'm sure you do too Vande! :frenz:


   Thank you @MissElle12.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Do I just get Nood and Laced? or all 4 even though I know I won't use Sext and Catsuit much? Ugh the decision process is awful lol


  I say get two because the other two will go to waste.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm in the exact same boat! I feel I won't use sext and/or catsuit... Maybe we should just get all four and mix colors together to make interesting shades? I don't know.. Lol.  PS anyone know if there's any free shipping codes?
> 
> That's a good idea! Ugh I can't decide....
> 
> ...


See that's why I should think rationally about this. And then I'm like "I can give it to _____ if I don't like it!"


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 17, 2015)

Today is the day I can't wait. I have my iPad with me at work ready to go lol


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Bad influence!!! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd say get just what you want. It makes no sense spending $64 when you only really want $38 worth of lipstick. If you wanted 3 vs 2 I'd say get the whole kit because it's more value for money. Don't forget their shipping is $7 *ouch* so you might want to take that into consideration as well.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah I always forget that their shipping is $7. I could see if you were buying a ton, but when it's ONE lipstick? I've shipped enough in blog sales to know that one lipstick is only around $2 to ship lol


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Aug 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah I always forget that their shipping is $7. I could see if you were buying a ton, but when it's ONE lipstick? I've shipped enough in blog sales to know that one lipstick is only around $2 to ship lol


  IKR! That shipping fee always pushes me to think 'no, you don't need it.'


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah I always forget that their shipping is $7. I could see if you were buying a ton, but when it's ONE lipstick? I've shipped enough in blog sales to know that one lipstick is only around $2 to ship lol


  The only good thing is that they don't play around. You will (almost always) get your item in 2-3 days max and their processing time is pretty quick too, esp. given the barrage of orders they receive with these launches!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Aug 17, 2015)

Like everyone else, this is the day I'd been looking forward to for a long time... but now that it's finally here, I'm on the fence about buying Nood. It looks pretty yes, but I much prefer a bold lip to a nude one. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 17, 2015)

Laced sorta looks like MAC Stone to me. That lipstick made me look dead. I was thinking about getting Nood and Catsuit and picking up a Dark Room while I was at it, but I forgot about the flippin $7 shipping.
  pffft. I got 6Six6 and Belladonna 2 a while back and wasn't really impressed with either.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm picking up nood and laced. Saw pics of laced looking much more like styled in sepia and I really wanted that one. Don't want to miss out again.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 17, 2015)

Order complete for all 4 yayyyyy


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Aug 17, 2015)

Yay! Glad that's over!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 17, 2015)

I've decided I'm gonna sit this one out, but I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of ladies wearing the collection.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2015)

I was good and only got nood and laced


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2015)

Got Catsuit and a couple Noods!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 17, 2015)

Yayyyyy placed order that was easy  Wish Mac site was a  breeze  Like melt


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Ughhh. Is anyone having problems paying with paypal? It's taking forever to get in to check out!

  ETA: Finally got through. Now I'm $71 poorer lol.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 17, 2015)

I wanted to get Sext and Nood but that $7 shipping kills it for me.  Wah


----------



## Chuchie (Aug 17, 2015)

Feels nice to post. Lol. I've been avoiding specktra since it's not good for my wallet.
  Plus, I just moved and the cost of moving was great. (try $1075 just to ship car from one coast to the next)
  Aha.

  Anyway!
  I picked up laced and catsuit.
  Wanted No0d but I'm just not sure enough to spend on it.. yet.

  Funny how the website was down (password required)  minutes before the launch time. Freaked a ton of people out on IG.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm floundering right now. Plus paypal gave my PAD as a payment option. I'm over here like


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Feels nice to post. Lol. I've been avoiding specktra since it's not good for my wallet. Plus, I just moved and the cost of moving was great. (try $1075 just to ship car from one coast to the next) Aha.  Anyway! I picked up laced and catsuit. Wanted No0d but I'm just not sure enough to spend on it.. yet.  *Funny how the website was down (password required)  minutes before the launch time. Freaked a ton of people out on IG.*


  They do that before every launch. It's just to set the site up for the launch, that's all.


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmm should I get catsuit? At first I didn't like it but after seeing lip swatches, I'm digging it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 17, 2015)

My order has shipped yayyyyy nood collection come to mama


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Hmm should I get catsuit? At first I didn't like it but after seeing lip swatches, I'm digging it.


  Buy it....right now


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buy it....right now oke:


  Haha I ended up getting the bundle


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm gonna pass on this for now considering the amount I spent @ MAC this weekend sprucing up my eyeshadow collection. But I can't wait to see your pics ,especially how no0d is going to look on the various skintones here.


----------



## LauraLara (Aug 17, 2015)

I got all four. I figured I may as well spend the money now instead of buying three and then ending up spending more picking up the fourth later. Got Blitzed too. Just need Darling and Spacecake now and I can be happy. No more spending now!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 17, 2015)

I did very good and only ordered Nood. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I did very good and only ordered Nood. lol


  :con:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't seem to pull the trigger


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 17, 2015)

t





Prettypackages said:


> I can't seem to pull the trigger


   Catsuit is sitting in my cart.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I did very good and only ordered Nood. lol





Prettypackages said:


> I can't seem to pull the trigger


  Me either.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Me either.


  Haven't even looked on their website. Now thinking of skipping Nood


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My order has shipped yayyyyy nood collection come to mama


  I ordered yesterday around 4 eastern time and I still didnt get a shipment notification


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 18, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I got all four. I figured I may as well spend the money now instead of buying three and then ending up spending more picking up the fourth later. Got Blitzed too. Just need Darling and Spacecake now and I can be happy. No more spending now!


  That is exactly why I got the bundle. Plus I'm not paying 7 for shipping twice


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Haven't even looked on their website. Now thinking of skipping Nood


  For me, there comes a time when you have to put your foot down and say, "I don't need any more makeup." Lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't ordered yet either. All because I came across this pic where Laced looks near identical to Styled in Sepia:




  (credit to IG user @lovetheeboopty)

  Much as I love SiS (and I really _do_ love it) I don't know if spending $19+10 (international) shipping on what appears to be a dupe is such a good idea


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't ordered yet either. All because I came across this pic where Laced looks near identical to Styled in Sepia:
> 
> (credit to IG user @lovetheeboopty)  Much as I love SiS (and I really _do_ love it) I don't know if spending $19+10 (international) shipping on what appears to be a dupe is such a good idea :dunno:


  They look awfully close. I would skip it. But that is just me.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> They look awfully close. *I would skip it.* But that is just me.


  That's what every sane person would do. I just don't happen to fit the description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will wait for a couple more days and wait for new swatches to surface. If Laced sells out in the meantime then so be it.

  I'd also like to see comparison pics of Nood. I'm not sure if I want it or not because I haven't been able to gauge just how light it is. If it's any lighter than something like NARS Raquel (which is the lightest I can go with an opaque lipstick) I won't have any qualms whatsoever about skipping it.


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't ordered yet either. All because I came across this pic where Laced looks near identical to Styled in Sepia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's not economical to buy just one lipstick from them! If that was the case, you might as well add a few bucks and get a high end matte lippie.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't ordered yet either. All because I came across this pic where Laced looks near identical to Styled in Sepia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohh thanks for this! I used to own cashmere but it looked bad on me as I'm very warm and VERY YELLOW lol and now looking at this photo, I feel like laced may be better for me as it doesn't look as cool... Lets hope so!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> For me, there comes a time when you have to put your foot down and say, "I don't need any more makeup." Lol.


  Very true! And for me, that time is after I'm six feet under!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Very true! And for me, that time is after I'm six feet under!


 :werd:


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Very true! And for me, that time is after I'm six feet under!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 18, 2015)

I decided to wait to see swatches. I'd like to see AV side by side with Catsuit


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Aug 18, 2015)

That's why I picked up laced too. Looks like a grey tone I can wear!





Sabrunka said:


> Ohh thanks for this! I used to own cashmere but it looked bad on me as I'm very warm and VERY YELLOW lol and now looking at this photo, I feel like laced may be better for me as it doesn't look as cool... Lets hope so!


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I decided to wait to see swatches. I'd like to see AV side by side with Catsuit


  I think they're going to be similar but I think Catsuit will pull a bit more red than AV.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think they're going to be similar but I think Catsuit will pull a bit more red than AV.


  I have Lingering Kiss still and that pulls red-brow on me. This info is helpful, thanks.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 18, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Ohh thanks for this! I used to own cashmere but it looked bad on me as I'm very warm and VERY YELLOW lol and now looking at this photo, I feel like laced may be better for me as it doesn't look as cool... Lets hope so!


  I'm sorry to hear that Cashmere didn't work for you. SiS is nowhere near as cool-toned as Cashmere. If Laced is indeed close to SiS then I think you'll be fine.


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't ordered yet either. All because I came across this pic where Laced looks near identical to Styled in Sepia:
> 
> 
> (credit to IG user @lovetheeboopty)
> ...


  I own both SiS and Laced, do you want to see swatches of them next to each other? Im NC25 if that helps.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 18, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> I own both SiS and Laced, do you want to see swatches of them next to each other? Im NC25 if that helps.


  Yes, that would be brilliant!  Thank you


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Laced is on top and Styled in Sepia is on the bottom. They are very similar, Laced is a little more cool toned if I was looking for a difference.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 18, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Laced is on top and Styled in Sepia is on the bottom. They are very similar, Laced is a little more cool toned if I was looking for a difference.


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is most helpful. I can definitely see the difference between the two.

  Do you also have Nood by any chance?


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 18, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have swatched them all in this picture that I posted a while ago:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 18, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Yes, I have swatched them all in this picture that I posted a while ago:


 Since you own all 4, what are your thoughts? I'm NC25 as well and now I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger after waiting for what seems like forever for this collection to release. Are you pleased with how all the colors look on you?


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Since you own all 4, what are your thoughts? I'm NC25 as well and now I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger after waiting for what seems like forever for this collection to release. Are you pleased with how all the colors look on you?


I love Laced and Catsuit, I think those are pretty universal colors. Nood is lighter than my skintone so I have to wear a liner, like cork, with it. Sext is the only one that I could have done without, its pretty but its way too light to wear alone.


----------



## nt234 (Aug 18, 2015)

I wasn't able to find many swatches on WOC so I made a hasty decision and got Catsuit. I really wanted Nood but I didn't want to take the chance of not liking it on me when there are tons of other (cheaper) nudes out there. Laced also caught my eye, but I'm holding out for ABH's Sepia liquid lipstick. (And yes, this is my first post in forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 18, 2015)

Lace does look very similar to SiS but I feel the finish will make the difference worth buying. I didn't buy it yet. I am really trying to be good. Its back to school time and there are plenty of things that I need to get for them so I am on a no buy until after this blows over. Hopefully Lace will be available then for me.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> For me, there comes a time when you have to put your foot down and say, "I don't need any more makeup." Lol.


  That's everyday for me, but I just stomp down that notion and buy more makeup!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That's everyday for me, but I just stomp down that notion and buy more makeup!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 19, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> I love Laced and Catsuit, I think those are pretty universal colors. *Nood is lighter than my skintone *so I have to wear a liner, like cork, with it. Sext is the only one that I could have done without, its pretty but its way too light to wear alone.


  This is exactly why I'm on the fence about Nood. I'm NC10-15 and I find that super light, opaque lipsticks really wash me out (*cough* MAC Strip Poker *cough*). I came across a pic where Nood looks very similar to Jeffree Star I'm Nude and that's not a good sign (I don't own the JS but I do know that it's very light).


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That's everyday for me, but I just stomp down that notion and buy more makeup!


  So I take it you purchased that Catsuit then?


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 19, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Yes, I have swatched them all in this picture that I posted a while ago:


  Thank you SO much for this! I'm NC20 now (NC15 in the winter) and got laced and nood... I think that's all I need. I knew that I would never wear sext, and I feel like catsuit may be too dark, but we'll see, depending on swatches, I may grab that one too at some point 

  Oh and I'm getting my lippies tomorrow! So I'll be sure to take swatches for you guys (on my lips in natural light) yahoo!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That's everyday for me, but I just stomp down that notion and buy more makeup!


  LOL


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Thank you SO much for this! I'm NC20 now (NC15 in the winter) and got laced and nood... I think that's all I need. I knew that I would never wear sext, and I feel like catsuit may be too dark, but we'll see, depending on swatches, I may grab that one too at some point
> 
> Oh and I'm getting my lippies tomorrow! So I'll be sure to take swatches for you guys (on my lips in natural light) yahoo!


No problem, I hope you love them.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 19, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> From top to bottom its Sext, Strip Poker, and Nood in daylight, hope it helps.


  Thank you! You're a star! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like I'm skipping Nood after all. Although it's clearly not as light as SP it's still too light for me to pull off.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know if this has been asked but are there any dupes for the dark matter stack? I'm not crazy about dropping $55 bucks right now lol.  On another note I made my first official Melt purchase. I ended up getting Sext and NoOd those $45 bucks hurt lol. So I'll have to hold off on getting anything else since I'm on a budget.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> I don't know if this has been asked but are there any dupes for the dark matter stack? I'm not crazy about dropping $55 bucks right now lol.  On another note I made my first official Melt purchase. I ended up getting Sext and NoOd those $45 bucks hurt lol. So I'll have to hold off on getting anything else since I'm on a budget.


  You could do MAC Soft Brown, Saddle, Deep Damson and Carbon.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> You could do MAC Soft Brown, Saddle, Deep Damson and Carbon.


  Cool. Thank you Erine


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anybody gotten a shipping confirmation? I haven't gotten mine and I ordered last night.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 19, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Has anybody gotten a shipping confirmation? I haven't gotten mine and I ordered last night.


  I got my shipping confirmation the same day I ordered (ordered monday at 3pm EST and got tracking at 7pm EST) but tracking didn't update until late last night.  I'll be receiving them tomorrow.  I'd be patient! Maybe contact them tomorrow if you still don't have it .


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my shipping confirmation the same day I ordered (ordered monday at 3pm EST and got tracking at 7pm EST) but tracking didn't update until late last night.  I'll be receiving them tomorrow.  I'd be patient! Maybe contact them tomorrow if you still don't have it .


  Ok thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Cool. Thank you Erine


  Sure thing love!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 19, 2015)

I got mine today and I love all but Sext.  Need to experiment more with that one.    Mac Stone is a shade or two faker than Laced in me.  NC40


----------



## allThingsGirl (Aug 19, 2015)

I mean a bit "darker"...not faker... Auto correct...


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That's everyday for me, but I just stomp down that notion and buy more makeup!
> 
> So I take it you purchased that Catsuit then?


  Nope - still skipping!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 19, 2015)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Has anybody gotten a shipping confirmation? I haven't gotten mine and I ordered last night.


  Girl I would contact them by tomorrow or Friday if you still don't have it


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Nope - still skipping!


  Me too. :con:


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 20, 2015)

Ughh I can't wait to get them today! I destashed my other nude/greige shades (as they were by Lime Crime, screw them), so I needed replacements.  Let's just hope they look good on me.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Nope - still skipping!


  Good on ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a feeling  I will cave in and get Laced. I'm half hoping that it'll be sold out by the time my resolve crumbles completely.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Girl I would contact them by tomorrow or Friday if you still don't have it


  I contacted them last night and they replied right away sending me the tracking info!! Great customer service! Damn I really want that Dark Matter stack. Hopefully I can purchase it in the near future.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 20, 2015)

My package came. I will search all 4 tonight


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My package came. I will search all 4 tonight


  Please, please do...I am stuck in indecision, but I think I want all of the Nood Set. Your swatches should help me decide.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> My package came. I will search all 4 tonight


  OH goody! cAN'T WAIT!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 20, 2015)

NoOd is everything!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> NoOd is everything!!!


  Lip swatches?!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 20, 2015)

Sigh, I don't like how they look on me, will have to try and sell them. Here's nood and laced on nc20-ish.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2015)

I love catsuit wayyyyyy better then av


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


>


  they look good on you.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, I don't like how they look on me, will have to try and sell them. Here's nood and laced on nc20-ish.


  I think they both look good on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> NoOd is everything!!!


Agreed!    





Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, I don't like how they look on me, will have to try and sell them. Here's nood and laced on nc20-ish.


Love these on you   





allthingsglam said:


> I love catsuit wayyyyyy better then av


It is a beauty!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> they look good on you.


  ^ Wot she said.

  They may not be your cup of tea but I think they look great on you, especially Laced.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone! However, something seems "off" for me lol, then my mom saw laced and said "oh thats ugly" lol thanks mom. They smell good though and I love the texture!   





Prettypackages said:


> they look good on you.





sagehen said:


> I think they both look good on you.





Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! Love these on you It is a beauty!





BuickMackane said:


> ^ Wot she said.  They may not be your cup of tea but I think they look great on you, especially Laced.


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


>


  Ughhhhhhhh, I think they kind of look perfect on you. I am trying to figure out why you are not seeing what I see. But when you have expectations about something and they don't quite meet up to them, then that can be a bit deflating. They really do look great on you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 20, 2015)

I've been searching the internet for all kinds of swatches and in the end I just ordered Catsuit. I can settle for Stone by Mac and Nood keeps calling me, but I feel like it would be a disaster on me.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 20, 2015)

@allthingsglam  Swatches, Glammy!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


>


 
  They look awesome on you!!  I have to stop phrasing things that way! YOU look awesome in those!! 
  I can't wait for mine (( 

  I haven't gotten tracking and I ordered on launch day


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, I don't like how they look on me, will have to try and sell them. Here's nood and laced on nc20-ish.


  I disagree. They look amazing on you.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 20, 2015)

I need to see some brown girls in Nood and Laced. I already know Sext is a lost cause.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Aug 20, 2015)

Nood                   Sext                 Laced                               Catsuit  Strip Poker         Fleshpot     Styled in Sepia - Stone      Film Noir - Antique Velvet                                                    RiRi Nude


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 20, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> RiRi Nude


  Wow! These are great swatches! Laced looks like a dead on dupe for SiS. Does it look identical on the lips?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

damn, looks like I don't need them.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm still debating on this set but if anyone is up to sell what they not feeling I could be persuaded **cue Mr. Burns hand gesture** I've never had melt before so I dnt know of the consistency n wear of em but the swatches looks gorge!! dnt know if I want everything but catsuit or just take em all. I feel like I can definitely mix Sext w/nood or ombre it w/catsuit..uggggh such a toughy esp since I want dark matter stack...what's a gal to doooooooooooooo


----------



## LUVISLUV (Aug 20, 2015)

SiS-Laced (left and right respectively) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dcarrington said:


> Wow! These are great swatches! Laced looks like a dead on dupe for SiS. Does it look identical on the lips?


----------



## Haven (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, I don't like how they look on me, will have to try and sell them. Here's nood and laced on nc20-ish.


  I really like both on you!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Aug 20, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I need to see some brown girls in Nood and Laced. I already know Sext is a lost cause.








 Sext + Cork liner


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 20, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Sext + Cork liner


  Well, damn. This is gorgeous.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 20, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> RiRi Nude


  Omg you should see the face I'm making. FM, AV and Catsuit all look the same to me except Catsuit is more matte looking. Jeez.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Aug 20, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Well, damn. This is gorgeous.
> Omg you should see the face I'm making. FM, AV and Catsuit all look the same to me except Catsuit is more matte looking. Jeez.


  Yes it is! I have to play with Nood tomorrow (lips not up to it tonight). 
FN and Catsuit are a little richer in color than AV and Catsuit is more matte!


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 20, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


>


  Thank you!!! I immediately thought this was one lipstick. Looking a bit closer I can tell that Laced is a bit lighter that SiS.  Looks like I'll be picking this up. lol. Thank you so much for this!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Aug 20, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Thank you!!! I immediately thought this was one lipstick. Looking a bit closer I can tell that Laced is a bit lighter that SiS.  Looks like I'll be picking this up. lol. Thank you so much for this!


No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 20, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Sext + Cork liner


  I know that's right rep for he woc


----------



## LUVISLUV (Aug 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I know that's right rep for he woc


I try to help where I can. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 20, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I love catsuit wayyyyyy better then av


  Now why'd you have to go and do that?

  LOL, I'm still skipping though!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 20, 2015)

I really like Nood, so happy I got it! And can I just say how awesome is the scent on these? It's nice to have a lipstick that has a scent without it being perfumey or the generic ol' vanilla scent lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Lip swatches?!


  Here ya go!   Forgive the different lighting in both  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  NoOd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Catsuit


----------



## Chuchie (Aug 20, 2015)

Catsuit is the truth!!  I love it SO much. I want 2. That matte formula on this is perfection! I actually don't like Laced as much as I thought I would. I think I'll need to put concealer on my lips. The pigmentation on my lips make it weird.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!   Forgive the different lighting in both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous. Nood is perfect on you.


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 20, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Nood is so soft and pretty on you!!! Its like it was made for you. And Catsuit>>>FIYA!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Gorgeous. Nood is perfect on you.





dcarrington said:


> Nood is so soft and pretty on you!!! Its like it was made for you. And Catsuit>>>FIYA!!!!


  Thanks ladies   So glad i grabbed 2 NoOds! I threw it on as soon as it came in the mail today and said "I need more!!!" :haha:  It sooo good!!!  And Catsuit is so gorgeous! I can see it with just a simple noOd eye and lots of lashes!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


>


  thanks for that!  


  just waiting for more WOC swatches to come in.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 21, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Nood                   Sext                 Laced                               Catsuit  Strip Poker         Fleshpot     Styled in Sepia - Stone      Film Noir - Antique Velvet                                                    RiRi Nude


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 21, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Sext + Cork liner


  Wow! You look gorgeous in it! Don't know if I want to buy something that requires something else to make it work, though.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 21, 2015)

I officially want and will be getting Catsuit. Ernie sold me.  I need it.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Sabrunka said:
> 
> 
> > Lip swatches?!
> ...


  Dayamn Erine, you makin that shzit look good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!   Forgive the different lighting in both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous     





LUVISLUV said:


> Sext + Cork liner


lovely combo


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!   Forgive the different lighting in both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I officially want and will be getting Catsuit. Ernie sold me.  I need it.


  It's got the faintest bit of a red undertone to it. It's perfect!   





martiangurll said:


> Dayamn Erine, you makin that shzit look good!


  Thanks love! :winkiss:   





Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous


  Gracias!   





Tahlia said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## Chartreuse (Aug 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  that's some serious prettiness
  nood really looks like it was made for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  erine what shade in mac are you?
  if we're close I think I'll get the nood too


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go!   Forgive the different lighting in both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NoOd looks really nice on you!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 21, 2015)

Regular swatches will do lip swatches soon


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2015)

Chartreuse said:


> that's some serious prettiness nood really looks like it was made for you :eyelove:   erine what shade in mac are you? if we're close I think I'll get the nood too oke:


  Thank you!  I'm about an NC20. I hope that helps!   





foxxylatina07 said:


> NoOd looks really nice on you!


  Thank ya! :wink:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

that really is your color.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FG7RTxxP3M

  Brown girl swatches!


----------



## Shars (Aug 21, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


>


  I think they both suit you well and I can imagine them being amazing with the right eye look!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FG7RTxxP3M
> 
> Brown girl swatches!


  I actually liked Sext on them.  All they need is a little liner. 

  These dont feel as unique as other melt shades though


----------



## Tashaboo (Aug 23, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FG7RTxxP3M
> 
> Brown girl swatches


  I am actually happy i skipped the collection because I pretty much have all the colors in some shape or form and it would have been dupe heaven over here lol. But they do look a lot more moisturized than the others ones before. dark room kills my lips.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 25, 2015)

I got Catsuit yesterday and I love it. For me, it's definitely better than Antique Velvet. I was itching to go ahead and order Laced, but didn't want to get only that so I threw in Nood. Melt posted an instagram pic of a WOC wearing it, so that gave me the tiniest bit of hope. We'll see.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 25, 2015)

Got my Laced and Nude in the mail yesterday!
  Love them together  what do u guys think?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Laced and Nude in the mail yesterday! Love them together  what do u guys think?


  Gorgeous


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Laced and Nude in the mail yesterday!
> Love them together  what do u guys think?


  very pretty!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 25, 2015)

Ordered  Catsuit.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty!


  thank you !


----------



## Aelann (Aug 25, 2015)

Nood Collection swatches on ~NC15 in natural light (shade)


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 26, 2015)

My order shipped!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 28, 2015)

Catsuit is surprisingly moisturizing. I really like it. I realize I don't really have a bunch of brown lipsticks but for the ones that I do have I'm glad that I got it.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Aug 28, 2015)

Seeds of Desire Catsuit Lingering Kiss


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2015)

Laced no liner


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  beautiful!!!
  what's in ur inner corners too? looks awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will you help save Specktra?


----------



## LauraLara (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought I would like nood best, but it actually settled into my flaky lips pretty bad (I had been picking them all week because I was worried about a test, so it's not really saying anything bad about the lipstick, just that it's not THAT forgiving), so I tried laced instead, and now I've been wearing laced every since. It's beautiful on me. I feel like it looks different on every skin shade and tone but always looks good. On me it's like styled in sepia only slightly mauvey so it looks neutral and sophisticated instead of overly cool or one dimensional. Also, it's super creamy and just glides on. It feels moisturizing, has opaque coverage, and even when it fades it does so evenly and still looks nice. I am definitely going to be buying more of laced.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> beautiful!!! what's in ur inner corners too? looks awesome!


 Thank you I have on mermaid fantasy diamond glow powder


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice 's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you!  Will you help save Specktra?


  I've posted this on the UK thread. Hopefully Specktra will be saved


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've posted this on the UK thread. Hopefully Specktra will be saved


  it has to be...   what would I do without all of you?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 8, 2015)

I would hate to see it go and will donate when my bills are paid.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 16, 2015)

Melt Nood is my ish. Paired it with mac chestnut lip liner


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 16, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


Beautiful! I thought that was going to be MY color, but I'm wearing Laced every day. Clearly Nood is YOUR color!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 16, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


yes girl!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 16, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


You look so incredibly stunning!!! My jaw dropped!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Stunning


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Melt Nood is my ish. Paired it with mac chestnut lip liner


   Pretty. Nice combo, ma'am.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2015)

very pretty smiley!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2015)

Aelann said:


>


 
  Man, Nood looks so amazing on NC skin. It doesn't look so lovely on my NW skin


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


 
  I take it back, they're BOTH YOUR color. Beautiful, I like the silvery blue inner corners with that lipstick, very wintery and classy. Like fairy colors


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2015)

did y'all get the email about Spacecake, summer and shady lady being back in stock? I went to the website 12 minutes after I got the email (because that's when I checked my email, it would have been immediate if I'd known), and they're still saying sold out. Am I too late or too early?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2015)

Nevermind! Theyr'e all up now! I got Spacecake. I feel like I was going to get Blow, but I already have Blitzed and I'm pretty pale so I think Blitzed is more my color. But they're super great about combining your orders and only charging shipping once if you make a couple orders in short succession. Now I just need Darling and I'll have everything I want


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Sep 18, 2015)

How close is Shady Lady to FOF? Thinking of getting it but if they're similar I wont.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 19, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> did y'all get the email about Spacecake, summer and shady lady being back in stock? I went to the website 12 minutes after I got the email (because that's when I checked my email, it would have been immediate if I'd known), and they're still saying sold out. Am I too late or too early?


  I saw it this morning (GMT + BST) and didn't think nothing of it. I waiting about what new blues they're supposed to be making.  





Lipstickwh0re said:


> How close is Shady Lady to FOF? Thinking of getting it but if they're similar I wont.


  I would've thought Shady Lady would be lighter than FOF...


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 19, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I would've thought Shady Lady would be lighter than FOF...


New blues?! Oh my. I will be needing those. I had just been waiting SO LONG on space cake I had almost forgotten about it


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 19, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> New blues?! Oh my. I will be needing those. I had just been waiting SO LONG on space cake I had almost forgotten about it


  It has been mentioned a few pages back. We'll most likely see something about them in the next few months... That is if Specktra is still here. So please, people... If you haven't donated and you love the website, get donating


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2015)

I've decided to order a Dark Matter stack. It looks like a great everyday palette.


----------



## Chartreuse (Oct 15, 2015)

I really wish Melt would make a blinding neon coral lippie
  that would make my poor little color crazed heart so happy


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

I would like to see Melt come out with some liquid matte lipsticks.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I would like to see Melt come out with some liquid matte lipsticks.


  ohhhh I'm imagining something creamy, smooth and so vibrant.  I wonder why they haven't?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> That would be gorgeous.
> 
> ohhhh I'm imagining something creamy, smooth and so vibrant.  I wonder why they haven't?


  My guess is they have to be working on it. 98% of the companies out here are or have rolled out a liquid matte lipstick line.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How did you like it?   That would be gorgeous.    ohhhh I'm imagining something creamy, smooth and so vibrant.  I wonder why they haven't?


  I love it  [@]Prettypackages[/@]


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


How did I miss this?!? 

  I love everything about this look. Gotta get my hands on these lippies. I was so resolved not to spend money but everytime you post a lippie it's like there goes my monnneeyyyy. LOL!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 18, 2015)

bajandoc86 said:


> How did I miss this?!?   I love everything about this look. Gotta get my hands on these lippies. I was so resolved not to spend money but everytime you post a lippie it's like there goes my monnneeyyyy. LOL!


  so sorry for that but thank you honey


----------



## ladyd12 (Oct 19, 2015)

I wore Bane lipstick yesterday for the first time. I'm in love with it!


----------



## babycheri (Oct 20, 2015)

Finally wore Catsuit yesterday and it looked better on me than expected. Sorry for the couple photo lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2015)

babycheri said:


>


  Beautiful. You two make a nice couple, hun. Catsuit kinda reminds me of 6Six6 here. What do you think?


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 20, 2015)

babycheri said:


> Finally wore Catsuit yesterday and it looked better on me than expected. Sorry for the couple photo lol


  I love it on you! Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## babycheri (Oct 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful. You two make a nice couple, hun. Catsuit kinda reminds me of 6Six6 here. What do you think?


  I don't own 6Six6 but comparing pictures, it's definitely more brown than 6Six6. However, for catsuit to show how it does on the promo photos, I felt like I needed numerous coats and this was after a few hours wear.  





Jayjayy said:


> I love it on you! Looks gorgeous!!


  Thank you!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful. You two make a nice couple, hun. Catsuit kinda reminds me of 6Six6 here. What do you think?


Catsuit is much more brown than 6Six6.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey all,  30% off sale November 6-9, Code secret30


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 3, 2015)

Was just about to post this lol. Just got the email


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


>


  30% off? Hallelujah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have to figure out what I want.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> 30% off? Hallelujah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will most likely pick up Space Cake. I want Belladonna 2 but its s/o rn.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> 30% off? Hallelujah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  which ones do you have?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> which ones do you have?


  I have Six6Six and Dark Room. I believe that is it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I will most likely pick up Space Cake. I want Belladonna 2 but its s/o rn.


  I already have two Dark Rooms and 666. I am not sure I want anything else. I just feel that I should grab something since everything was 30%.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I already have two Dark Rooms and 666. I am not sure I want anything else. I just feel that I should grab something since everything was 30%.


  Blow would be awesome on you.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 3, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Blow would be awesome on you.


  I think V can rock it as well, just add Dark Room to the corners and fill with Blow et voila


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Blow would be awesome on you.


  Thanks for saying that. I used to be afraid of colors like Blow but I am more confident now. I am not quite to the point where i could wear it alone aside from Halloween tho. I would certainly mix it with Dark Room.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Blow would be awesome on you.


 
  Thanks ladies. You and @Lipstick whore ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks ladies. You and @Lipstick whore  ROCK!!!!!


  You have an inner bold chick in you, let her out. Even if it's only on the weekends, evenings or on your day off from work... Just rock out  Here's something whipped up to get your juices going using 6Six6, Blow, Blizted and MAc's Try Me On dazzleshadow (in my eyes, it's multipurpose)...


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  This looks really nice Mar! I have both Blitzed and Dark Room so I'm going to try that ombre combo!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  Well my juices are starting to warm up. I think for me I am way too conservative because I work and went to school in conservative/preppy environments. I am working on it though. Embracing black lipsticks was a big deal for me. It looks hot.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Well my juices are starting to warm up. I think for me I am way too conservative because I work and went to school in conservative/preppy environments. I am working on it though. Embracing black lipsticks was a big deal for me. It looks hot.


  Black lipstick is amazing, had my first tube at 13. Mum wasn't exactly amused, but she liked it... Wouldn't wear it herself (very conservative woman like yourself), but she was proud that i was able to rock it, along with other colours when I was teen.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

Vande, what about DarkRoom, and Belladonna 2, I know you don't like reds, but I love that one.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 4, 2015)

debating on partaking in the secret sale this wknd...nood set and dark matter...what yall think??


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

do it!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm gonna finally get Dark Matter during the sale


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Vande, what about DarkRoom, and Belladonna 2, I know you don't like reds, but I love that one.


  I have Dark Room. In fact, I backed it up. It is a beautiful color with or without the black lipstick.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I'm gonna finally get Dark Matter during the sale


  You and me both. I'm going to have to order on my lunch break. Let's hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## ms.mad (Nov 5, 2015)

Might take advantage of the secret sale. I have never purchased from melt before. Thinking of getting mood, sext, lac d & summer. Any opinions? The seem dupable? Not sure if they are worth the price


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Nov 5, 2015)

I kinda hope they restock Belladonna2 with this sale.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 5, 2015)

Does anyone have Catsuit? Is it similar to the new Bite Beauty limited edition lipstick?


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't know why I thought the sale started at Noon, it's on now! Finally got the dark matter stack, Nood, Laced and Catsuit lipsticks.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 6, 2015)

I want the dark matter stack but that $7 shipping kills me


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 6, 2015)

I ordered the Nood set. Better bang for the buck. I'll give away Nood and Sexy to someone if I can't get it to work.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I want the dark matter stack but that $7 shipping kills me


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *stephshopaholic*
> 
> 
> 
> I want the dark matter stack but that $7 shipping kills me


  Macy's $9.95 I think is the worst for a large retailer.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Macy's $9.95 I think is the worst for a large retailer. :down:


  At least they changed it for cosmetics orders now, free shipping on all cosmetics orders.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> At least they changed it for cosmetics orders now, free shipping on all cosmetics orders.








 I totally missed that news. That is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When did that start?


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :huh:  I totally missed that news. That is great. :yaay: When did that start?


 I'm not exactly sure, sometime last month. Nouveau Cheap mentioned it on instagram!


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 6, 2015)

today was the perfect morning to not be able to sleep.  i bought the nood collection.  hate paying the shipping, but at least they ship out really fast.  usually get my stuff in a couple of days & i'm in texas.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 6, 2015)

Pssst...for the folks worrying about the S&H, look at the 30% off as covering most of that.  ($5.70 to be exact if you just ordered one lipstick).  Plus if you don't live in Cali, there is no tax so the 30% off plus no tax is still cheaper than if you bought one lipstick at $19 locally and then paid tax.   Unless you are one of those states that have super cheap tax. :lol:


----------



## Mizani (Nov 6, 2015)

AND didn't know that about MACY'S.  Good to know!!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 6, 2015)

Is the Dark Room lipstick a must have? I keep going back and forth on if I should get it or not, especially since I have similar shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Is the Dark Room lipstick a must have? I keep going back and forth on if I should get it or not, especially since I have similar shades.


  Personally, I say yes. It is also worth backing up. Melt has one of the best matte formulas next to Nars in my opinion.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Personally, I say yes. It is also worth backing up. Melt has one of the best matte formulas next to Nars in my opinion.


  Thanks, Vande! I've always wanted to try Melt so I might go for it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Thanks, Vande! I've always wanted to try Melt so I might go for it.


  I own Six6Six and Dark Room and love them both.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Nov 6, 2015)

I decided to grab Catsuit. I don't ahve anything in my collection like it (i think lol) so I'm hoping it's awesome.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2015)

I still can't decide on the Nood Set.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I still can't decide on the Nood Set.


 Same problem here. I keep checking to see if it's there but I can't pull the trigger yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I still can't decide on the Nood Set.


  I don't think I can pull off those super light shades.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Nov 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I don't think I can pull those super light shades.


Vande they are great mixing shades! I specifically use them with nudes to midtown browns to add a little more dimension to my lips besides lip liner and the main lip color.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Vande they are great mixing shades! I specifically use them with nudes to midtown browns to add a little more dimension to my lips besides lip liner and the main lip color.


 @LUVISLUV That is a great idea. You are probably right. Please post pictures the next time you create combo look.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Nov 7, 2015)

The only one I wanted was Belladonna2.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ordered 6six6 and catsuit. I wanted space cake and the dark matter stack but I have enough shadows to last me a lifetime AND i've stopped wearing shadows the past few months.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Ordered 6six6 and catsuit. I wanted space cake and the dark matter stack but I have enough shadows to last me a lifetime AND i've stopped wearing shadows the past few months.


  I have 6Six6 and I love it. I think I may wear it today. Enjoy.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2015)

LUVISLUV said:


> Vande they are great mixing shades! I specifically use them with nudes to midtown browns to add a little more dimension to my lips besides lip liner and the main lip color.


  good idea!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2015)

welp the nood set is gone.   was this the only time they did the 30%?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> welp the nood set is gone.   was this the only time they did the 30%?


Although it was showing as Sold Out I had it in my cart trying to decide if I was going to get it for a friend. I went ahead and attempted the order just to see if it would get rejected but it went through and a confirmation email went through. We'll see if it actually ships.   As far as the 30% off sale...it seems like they had a precent-off sale once before but I'm not sure it was 30%. I know they had a buy so many get one free sale once....and a free shipping sale.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> As far as the 30% off sale...it seems like they had a precent-off sale once before but I'm not sure it was 30%. I know they had a buy so many get one free sale once....and a free shipping sale.


  ahh I see, I can't even get it in the cart now.  So maybe they already had one set aside for you since it was in your cart.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

Has anyone received their shipping confirmation yet? I placed  my order immediately after the sale went live but my order still hasn't shipped.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 9, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Has anyone received their shipping confirmation yet? I placed  my order immediately after the sale went live but my order still hasn't shipped.


  Yes I got mine Friday afternoon I think.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yes I got mine Friday afternoon I think.


  Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will contact them if I haven't received my confirmation by the 10th.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 9, 2015)

I got my shipping notice the same day


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 9, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Has anyone received their shipping confirmation yet? I placed  my order immediately after the sale went live but my order still hasn't shipped.


  I placed my order on Friday around 7pm and I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation either. I thought I would have gotten one by now. I've never ordered from Melt though so I don't know how they work.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I placed my order on Friday around 7pm and I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation either. I thought I would have gotten one by now. I've never ordered from Melt though so I don't know how they work.


  My experience with them has been a mixed bag. Sometimes they ship the next day (or sooner!) , sometimes it takes them 3-4 days. They're probably swamped with orders due to the sale, hence the delay. I hope your order ships soon!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 9, 2015)

I got my shipping confirmation Friday afternoon BUT here it is Monday evening and USPS still says the number can't be found.  :-/


----------



## sss215 (Nov 10, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I'm gonna finally get Dark Matter during the sale :yahoo:


  I ordered it too! can't wait to get it.  





stephshopaholic said:


> I want the dark matter stack but that $7 shipping kills me


  do it!  the sale offsets the shipping. it's worth it. I use that stack all the time!   





Vandekamp said:


> Personally, I say yes. It is also worth backing up. Melt has one of the best matte formulas next to Nars in my opinion.


  good!   





BuickMackane said:


> Has anyone received their shipping confirmation yet? I placed  my order immediately after the sale went live but my order still hasn't shipped.





Mizani said:


> I got my shipping confirmation Friday afternoon BUT here it is Monday evening and USPS still says the number can't be found.  :-/


  ditto.  I hope my order just shows up, SOON!   when I ordered the dark matter stack i got it very fast, and with this generous sale, I'm assuming there are lots of orders shipping out at the same time, so I'll chill.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I got my shipping confirmation Friday afternoon BUT here it is Monday evening and USPS still says the number can't be found.  :-/
> 
> This is strange
> 
> ...


  That is my guess too so I'm being patient (trying to be patient, more like lol). I want my lipsticks!


----------



## Mizani (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep ^^^

  I checked mine again and if finally updated.  It is scheduled to arrive Thursday.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mizani said:


> Yep ^^^  I checked mine again and if finally updated.  It is scheduled to arrive Thursday.


  mine as well!  can't wait!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2015)

MELT, Y U NO SEND MY PACKAGE?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> MELT, Y U NO SEND MY PACKAGE?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


  If I haven't received my shipping notification by the end of tomorrow I'm going to ask them to cancel the order and give me a refund (just cancelling the order won't cut it as they have already taken the money off my Paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . They can shove their lipsticks where the sun don't shine. I normally don't mind delays in shipping but the inconsistency in how they handle the shipping really pisses me off.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> If I haven't received my shipping notification by the end of tomorrow I'm going to ask them to cancel the order and give me a refund (just cancelling the order won't cut it as they have already taken the money off my Paypal  ) . They can shove their lipsticks where the sun don't shine. I normally don't mind delays in shipping but the inconsistency in how they handle the shipping really pisses me off.


Try emailing them. It was a heavy ordering period with the sale so delays are expected. I emailed about my order (granted I didn't place my order until Sunday and I was contacting them just to make sure the order could be filled since when I placed my order the Nood Collection was showing as sold out. I didn't know if it could be filled since the only reason I could complete the order was because the set was already in my cart prior to it showing as sold out). They got back to me about 15 mins ago and sent the tracking number. They tend to be really good with responding to you.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Try emailing them. It was a heavy ordering period with the sale so delays are expected. I emailed about my order (granted I didn't place my order until Sunday and I was contacting them just to make sure the order could be filled since when I placed my order the Nood Collection was showing as sold out. I didn't know if it could be filled since the only reason I could complete the order was because the set was already in my cart prior to it showing as sold out). They got back to me about 15 mins ago and sent the tracking number. They tend to be really good with responding to you.


  You're right. They're probably swamped with orders. I actually did e-mail them yesterday, and they responded saying that they had received my order and that they would ship it "soon". I'm probably just being an overentitled, spoilt brat


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 10, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> You're right. They're probably swamped with orders. I actually did e-mail them yesterday, and they responded saying that they had received my order and that they would ship it "soon". I'm probably just being an overentitled, spoilt brat :lol:


Hopefully they'll ship it out today or tomorrow. Although I got my tracking today I know it probably won't actually ship until tomorrow. I don't blame you for wanting info fast. We all do lol. But out of all of the times I have ordered from Melt they have been the most pain-free experience. Even when I had a lipstick arrive damaged they quickly rectified the issue. I think that's the only reason I'm ok paying the shipping...and I HATE paying shipping lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Hopefully they'll ship it out today or tomorrow. Although I got my tracking today I know it probably won't actually ship until tomorrow. I don't blame you for wanting info fast. We all do lol. But out of all of the times I have ordered from Melt they have been the most pain-free experience. Even when I had a lipstick arrive damaged they quickly rectified the issue. I think that's the only reason I'm ok paying the shipping...and I HATE paying shipping lol


  I don't mind paying shipping if things are sent quickly, and I don't mind waiting for things to ship quickly when the shipping is free. I _do_ mind waiting for almost a week for something to ship when I have paid for shipping, especially when many other orders have been handled quickly and when all I get in response to a query is a saccharine "We're going to make sure you get your new Melt babies in your hands soon! "

Anyway, I e-mailed them about an hour ago and asked them to cancel the order and issue me a refund if they hadn't sent the order already. To their credit they did cancel it, but there was no apology, no explanation whatsoever. Only a "We hope you shop with us again!" 





  Hope you all enjoy your new goodies. I'm done with Melt unless they come up with something so spectacularly, breathtakingly unique that it renders their stupid shipping charges and snotty behaviour tolerable.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I don't mind paying shipping if things are sent quickly, and I don't mind waiting for things to ship quickly when the shipping is free. I _do_ mind waiting for almost a week for something to ship when I have paid for shipping, especially when many other orders have been handled quickly and when all I get in response to a query is a saccharine "[COLOR=222222]We're going to make sure you get your new Melt babies in your hands soon! "[/COLOR]  [COLOR=222222]Anyway, I e-mailed them about an hour ago and asked them to cancel the order and issue me a refund if they hadn't sent the order already. To their credit they did cancel it, but there was no apology, no explanation whatsoever. Only a "We hope you shop with us again!" [/COLOR]   Hope you all enjoy your new goodies. I'm done with Melt unless they come up with something so spectacularly, breathtakingly unique that it renders their stupid shipping charges and snotty behaviour tolerable.


Wow...I guess I have been lucky with them. I've never had a bad experience (knock on wood) and they've always answered my emails fairly quickly. I'm glad they canceled your order for you quickly...especially considering that today is a holiday. I guess one way to look at it is that you have money to use elsewhere so it's their loss. I would consider emailing them again to complain about the situation. Although you've canceled your order it still should be known why you canceled and now dissatisfied you are.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow...I guess I have been lucky with them. I've never had a bad experience (knock on wood) and they've always answered my emails fairly quickly. I'm glad they canceled your order for you quickly...especially considering that today is a holiday. I guess one way to look at it is that you have money to use elsewhere so it's their loss. I would consider emailing them again to complain about the situation. Although you've canceled your order it still should be known why you canceled and now dissatisfied you are.


  My previous orders with Melt went smoothly so I never had to contact their CS. The general consensus seems to be that their CS is good, so I'm guessing this particular episode was an exception rather than the norm. I didn't know today was a federal holiday, so kudos to them for sorting out the cancellation.

  I don't feel bad about not getting the products because they were things that I wouldn't have ordered were it not for the sale, but I was irritated about the nonchalance with which the CS rep dealt with the situation (it was someone called Cecilia if it rings any bells). I'm not going to lie, I probably wouldn't have requested a cancellation had her tone been different in their response to my first message. Hardly rational behaviour on my part, but there ya go.

  I hadn't considered e-mailing them to complain, but have a point. Anyone with half a brain would know why I requested a cancellation but sometimes you have to spell things out.

  Hope your order arrives soon


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 13, 2015)

Has anyone received what they ordered from the sale yet? Apparently mine was shipped but the tracking hasn't updated for days.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 13, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Has anyone received what they ordered from the sale yet? Apparently mine was shipped but the tracking hasn't updated for days.


Haven't received mine yet but tracking updated yesterday and will arrive tomorrow. I expected that since the tracking number generated late Tuesday so I knew it wouldn't be picked up until Thursday since Wednesday was a holiday.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 13, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Haven't received mine yet but tracking updated yesterday and will arrive tomorrow. I expected that since the tracking number generated late Tuesday so I knew it wouldn't be picked up until Thursday since Wednesday was a holiday.


  Ah, okay. Good to know! Even though my tracking hasn't updated, I'm hoping mine will get here tomorrow as well.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 13, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Has anyone received what they ordered from the sale yet? Apparently mine was shipped but the tracking hasn't updated for days.


 Yes mine came yesterday but I only live about 8 hours from their shipping location so I get packages fairly quick and I ordered right at the start of the sale.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 13, 2015)

I did indeed receive my package yesterday.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I did indeed receive my package yesterday.








Yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to you too, my friend.

  I can't wait to see swatches from all of you beautiful and fabulous ladies.


----------



## Mizani (Nov 14, 2015)

I only got 6six6.  I like it and I think it applies better than Dark Room did/does.  Can't believe it has already been a year since I ordered that.  Anyways, too bad Bane was sold out cause I might have gotten it too.  Oh well.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 14, 2015)

My package is delayed. It was sent to a different state, which passes my state. I don't know how that happened. So now I don't know when I'll get it. Thanks, USPS.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 14, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> My package is delayed. It was sent to a different state, which passes my state. I don't know how that happened. So now I don't know when I'll get it. Thanks, USPS. :sigh:


Wow that sucks! Hopefully you'll get it by Monday. Good ole USPS....they always find a way to mess things up lol.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 14, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow that sucks! Hopefully you'll get it by Monday. Good ole USPS....they always find a way to mess things up lol.


  Don't they? I'm hoping to get it by Monday! I doubt it but all I can do is wait at this point. Hopefully the tracking actually keeps me updated this time.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 14, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Don't they? I'm hoping to get it by Monday! I doubt it but all I can do is wait at this point. Hopefully the tracking actually keeps me updated this time.


I've had multiple issues with receiving deliveries from USPS. It may just be my particular mail carrier but my packages and letters have been delivered to other streets that aren't remotely close in name to mine or marked as delivered when I watched the mailman drive past my house without delivering anything. Almost daily I'm getting mail meant for someone else (again, street name not remotely close enough to mine to be confused).


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 14, 2015)

Got my hands on spacecake finally with the sale   I loveeeee it


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> My package is delayed. It was sent to a different state, which passes my state. I don't know how that happened. So now I don't know when I'll get it. Thanks, USPS.


  It's instances like what you just recalled help to explain why UPS and Fed Ex are so successful.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2015)

Mizani said:


> I only got 6six6.  I like it and I think it applies better than Dark Room did/does.  Can't believe it has already been a year since I ordered that.  Anyways, too bad Bane was sold out cause I might have gotten it too.  Oh well.


  Bane is the best black ever. If you can get it, get it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bane is the best black ever. If you can get it, get it!


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bane is the best black ever. If you can get it, get it!


  I have had this for the longest time and I don't even think I've swatched it! I need to rectify that. I bought it especially because somebody on here paired it with the red gloss from the Viva Glam Rihanna line and I HAD to have it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have had this for the longest time and I don't even think I've swatched it! I need to rectify that. I bought it especially because somebody on here paired it with the red gloss from the Viva Glam Rihanna line and I HAD to have it!


  Bane is supposed to be "slamming" (that is for you @montREALady) with Melt's Dark Room.

  http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/dark-room#


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally got my package today! I've already tried on Dark Room and I _love_ it. Makes me want to snatch up a few other lipsticks. Do they usually have Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Finally got my package today! I've already tried on Dark Room and I _love_ it. Makes me want to snatch up a few other lipsticks. Do they usually have Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales?


  Dark Room is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





Vandekamp said:


> Bane is supposed to be "slamming" (that is for you @montREALady ) with Melt's Dark Room.  http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/dark-room#


  !!! This Dark Room is er-ry-thaaaaang!!! Does it look this way IRL?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *rofl *!!!! This Dark Room is er-ry-thaaaaang!!! Does it look this way IRL?


  You have to get it. It is beautiful in person. Some of the promo ads show it mixed with Melt's Bane (black lipstick).


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *rofl *!!!! This Dark Room is er-ry-thaaaaang!!! Does it look this way IRL?


  I've posted this before, but I'm wearing it with Currant


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I've posted this before, but I'm wearing it with Currant


  Thanks! It's pretty and your facial expression is cracking me up!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! It's pretty and your facial expression is cracking me up!


  Thanks! I was sending this pic to my niece, so of course it had to be extra cute!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Bane is supposed to be "slamming" (that is for you @montREALady ) with Melt's Dark Room.  http://www.meltcosmetics.com/products/dark-room#





montREALady said:


> [VIDEO][/VIDEO]  !!! This Dark Room is er-ry-thaaaaang!!! Does it look this way IRL?


  Darkroom is gorgeous, but it doesn't look like this straight out the tube.   I wish it did!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

sss215 said:


> I wish it did!


  Forget it then. I can probably work any similar lipstick I have with black and get the same result. *womp womp* Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Forget it then. I can probably work any similar lipstick I have with black and get the same result. *womp womp* Thanks!


  Agreed


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Forget it then. I can probably work any similar lipstick I have with black and get the same result. *womp womp* Thanks!


  but, darkroom is gorgeous and oh so smooth for a matte.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> but, darkroom is gorgeous and oh so smooth for a matte.


  Hey get outta here enabler!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hey get outta here enabler!!


  Hey It's better to enable than comfort over skipper's remorse.  Ok, I couldn't make that any more poetic than that.  I tried. LOL


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey It's better to enable than comfort over skipper's remorse.  Ok, I couldn't make that any more poetic than that.  I tried. LOL


  Wait, is it a le lippie??


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

$7 shipping is causing my physical anguish


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> $7 shipping is causing my physical anguish


  Maybe get more than one to justify?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait, is it a le lippie??


  It was LE, it then became perm... I'm not too sure myself. I'm waiting on the new blues they're supposed to be releasing, we won't see that until next year.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It was LE, it then became perm... I'm not too sure myself. I'm waiting on the new blues they're supposed to be releasing, we won't see that until next year.


  Oh so no rush then. God knows I don't need it.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh so no rush then. God knows I don't need it.


  I was more interested in 6six6 than DR, when I last ordered from Melt. Think I got muddled up and took DR out of my basket, but 6six6 is just as nice. It's smooth and versatile.  My most used Melt lippy has to be By Starlight, love wearing it to work on such a dull day.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, shucky darn, now i will have to get Dark Room. And Space Cake is on my must buy list... I was too broke to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It was LE, it then became perm... I'm not too sure myself. I'm waiting on the new blues they're supposed to be releasing, we won't see that until next year.


  So excited, I image search them like every day


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait, is it a le lippie??


  no, just giving you a hard time.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Pre nottypackages said:


> no, just giving you a hard time.


 :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> but, darkroom is gorgeous and oh so smooth for a matte.


  It sure is. it is worth buying ladies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

lilinah said:


> Well, shucky darn, now i will have to get Dark Room. And Space Cake is on my must buy list... I was too broke to take advantage of the sale.


  yes. You must.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hey get outta here enabler!!


 @Prettypackages is right tho.


----------



## leetskywalker (Nov 23, 2015)

Melt is running 30% off for Black Friday.   Not to peer pressure anyone or anything!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> Melt is running 30% off for Black Friday.   Not to peer pressure anyone or anything!



Saw the email, gonna give it a miss.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> Melt is running 30% off for Black Friday.   Not to peer pressure anyone or anything!



I am thinking of taking advantage, seeing as my Blitzed & Spacecake are verging on nubs


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am thinking of taking advantage, seeing as my Blitzed & Spacecake are verging on nubs



Same here!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 24, 2015)

Surprised they had the sale recently when the Black Friday one was coming up but it's great for those that missed out last time. Maybe they will have some of the sold out items back in stock.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dark Room is my favorite by Melt, followed by 6Six6 and Catsuit. It's too bad I've bought everything so I can't take advantage of sales.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 25, 2015)

leetskywalker said:


> Melt is running 30% off for Black Friday.   Not to peer pressure anyone or anything!


 

yassss made a list


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/-c1rgXBfm0/?taken-by=lora_arellano

something new is coming!!!

I've made out "Rada"


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 26, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/-c1rgXBfm0/?taken-by=lora_arellano
> 
> something new is coming!!!
> 
> I've made out "Rada"



Saw that a few days ago. I think it's a lip palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2015)

that video is some b.s.  just tell us already. LOL  Can you tell I'm starting to get impatient with makeup brands. 

Oh I need Monte and Marsha to get darkroom...   *clears throat*


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 27, 2015)

Eh I don't think I'm going to buy anything from the sale that $7 shipping kills it they really need to lower the shipping cost.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Nov 28, 2015)

I recently got Catsuit and I'm in love. It's the perfect chocolate color which I never thought I would wear.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

If you guys didn't receive the email this morning (GMT), here it is...

View attachment 50658


Just a a shame we can't exchange any of the lipsticks in the bundle for another shade.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm trying to remember if I ever bought blitzed. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2016)

Returning.....




New Radioactive eyeshadow stack launching soon, they are said to be neon pressed pigments!
First shade Radioactive.....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Returning.....
> View attachment 51334
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here for this new stack. I can't wait to see how it compares to Sugarpill or the old MUFE #75


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2016)

Second shade reveal NEON!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm not sure about this stack yet because my UD electric palette, Mac and MUG colors are really all the brights I need lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

I think I'll skip.


----------



## Chartreuse (Jan 15, 2016)

if one of the remaining shades is orange I am SO getting this


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 15, 2016)

Radioactive looks gorgeous.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 15, 2016)

Was thinking the same thing. I have colors that are similar to the ones shown so far and have all the brights I really need from UD, the SugarPill Pro Palette, the bright tray in the MUFE 30/30/30 palette, and some MAC. I'll have to see what else is in this stack


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2016)

Next shade Radon! A neon orange with a cool hint of pink iridescence!!


----------



## Chartreuse (Jan 15, 2016)

just saw the new reveal
oh.my.god. 

when I said orange I actually meant amazing coral neonness
but thought it would be too much to ask

and since the universe is listening to me
please make the last one a neon lime chartreusey perfection 

I was planning on making a mufe trio with my favorite brights for a while now
since I could not find a brights palette with the color scheme I liked
can I just say I am so happy I took my time deciding


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2016)

And a look at the packaging 
Melt Radioactive stack


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2016)

Melt Xenon, a lime green with a touch of iridescence


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chartreuse said:


> if one of the remaining shades is orange I am SO getting this





Chartreuse said:


> just saw the new reveal
> oh.my.god.
> 
> when I said orange I actually meant amazing coral neonness
> ...




You're killing me right now!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2016)

damn, can you give me the next winning powerball numbers?  Tell me what the next step is in my life?  Predict my future husband and kids' name?   Tell me where to find my dream job?   





Chartreuse said:


> just saw the new reveal
> oh.my.god.
> 
> when I said orange I actually meant amazing coral neonness
> ...


----------



## Chartreuse (Jan 17, 2016)

I am for sure getting a lottery ticket this week

thank you universe and thank you melt for putting together DA most awesome color combo ever 

@prettypackages  - hmmm.... let me seee 
move to dublin, there you'll find your dream job and meet jonathan, your future husband 
your kids' names will be peter and alexandria


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2016)

Melt Xenon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok I lied I know imma get it but I know I don't need it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 17, 2016)

LOL  ok, Ill work on this!!! LOL  



Chartreuse said:


> I am for sure getting a lottery ticket this week
> 
> thank you universe and thank you melt for putting together DA most awesome color combo ever
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 18, 2016)

@prettypackages Lmao. Love your response.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2016)

We have a date!


----------



## Heidi K (Jan 20, 2016)

They are pretty shadows, but I already have an Electric palette I barely use.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> @prettypackages Lmao. Love your response.


LOL, thank you. I was tripping.  She called it!  I have to get it now just b/c of her enthusiam. 


Heidi K said:


> They are pretty shadows, but I already have an Electric palette I barely use.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2016)

I was set to skip this and one reason is b/c I have the electric palette. However, I think the Melt stack might be better quality and I'm in now.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 22, 2016)

I wanted this so badly but I don't think I'll use it that much, honestly. I may just hold off and get it some other time. I honestly should just get the Dark Matter stack because I've been wanting it for a while, but I was bad last night and ordered the Lunatick contour palette so I've got to hold off for a bit lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm going to wait to get this when something else comes out with them now so I don't have to pay that shipping price twice


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 25, 2016)

did anyone get it?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> did anyone get it?



I've decided to wait until the weather breaks. I don't need it right now. Look at me being mature.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm waiting now until she releasing something else or a sale like 30% off hopefully valentines day


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I've decided to wait until the weather breaks. I don't need it right now. Look at me being mature.


LOL, how does it feel?!  I'm waiting too. I want to see what people do with it. 


smileyt06 said:


> I'm waiting now until she releasing something else or a sale like 30% off hopefully valentines day


 smart!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, how does it feel?!  I'm waiting too. I want to see what people do with it.
> smart!



It feels wrong lol

I went back and looked at what people did with the Electric Palette and various other neon kinda shadows. It's too much for me. They used like 3 or 4 super bright colors. With the Electric Palette I only used one shade at a time and that's what I would do with this stack. That's what works for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm waiting now until she releasing something else or a sale like 30% off hopefully valentines day


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 5, 2016)

Completely random but it took me this long to realize that Laced is a spot on dupe for RiRi Nude. Probably because I haven't worn Riri Nude for a long time lol.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 6, 2016)

butterflyeyes said:


> Completely random but it took me this long to realize that Laced is a spot on dupe for RiRi Nude. Probably because I haven't worn Riri Nude for a long time lol.



I noticed that when I was on their site when the sale launched! It's sold out though. I have Nude but my eyes are always on the lookout for a dupe. This sale is good but that $7 shipping. All I want is one lipstick! Wah! Radioactive is super nice but like the two other stacks, I have dupes.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2016)

I just never thought about it lol. I knew there was a reason I really like Laced lol. It's the only thing I've come across that is a prefect dupe for Nude. Wore them both together yesterday (Laced on the right and Nude on the left) and no one could tell the difference. Laced is a little more matte than Nude but it's not a noticeable difference on the lips. Laced just feels a little more dry.

And yes...that shipping is a pain if you only want one thing. I thought about getting Radioactive but honestly I have dupes. We'll see if I hold out lol


----------



## montREALady (Feb 7, 2016)

butterflyeyes said:


> I just never thought about it lol. I knew there was a reason I really like Laced lol. It's the only thing I've come across that is a prefect dupe for Nude. Wore them both together yesterday (Laced on the right and Nude on the left) and no one could tell the difference. Laced is a little more matte than Nude but it's not a noticeable difference on the lips. Laced just feels a little more dry.
> 
> And yes...that shipping is a pain if you only want one thing. I thought about getting Radioactive but honestly I have dupes. We'll see if I hold out lol



I think I'm going to get Radioactive. It makes sense being that two shades are for the lips...primarily, and both of those colors are similar to the lipsticks I was looking at.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought  Dark Matter .


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

I meant to take advantage of this sale. Ah well


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I meant to take advantage of this sale. Ah well


*
Don't feel too bad...I missed it too. I have yet to be seduced by the ways of MELT. *


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 9, 2016)

Only have Dark Room and Bane in my basket. Don't know why, but I've never been in a rush to get anything from Melt... But on that note... Finally got my hands on DGAF... *screams on top of lungs*


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> I bought  Dark Matter .



I got Radioactive, my order shipped yesterday  

I figure I'd get something I don't have and I can use it when I'm doing makeup for Carnival. The bright neon colors that I have aren't the best pigmented. Some are chalky or you have to practically scrape the pan and pack it on to get an effect.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Only have Dark Room and Bane in my basket. Don't know why, but I've never been in a rush to get anything from Melt... But on that note... Finally got my hands on DGAF... *screams on top of lungs*



Me neither but when I saw this sale I decided to give them a shot.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Me neither but when I saw this sale I decided to give them a shot.



I think the only time I did rush to buy something was back in 2014, and that was for Blow, By Starlight and Space Cake.

I own too many eyeshadows and pigments, so the stacks wouldn't really pique my interests. I still want Catsuit and Laced though, despite owning dupes (I think). But what I really want to know... When are they going to work on these new blue lipsticks, they were on about last year...


----------



## montREALady (Feb 9, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I think the only time I did rush to buy something was back in 2014, and that was for Blow, By Starlight and Space Cake.
> 
> I own too many eyeshadows and pigments, so the stacks wouldn't really pique my interests. I still want Catsuit and Laced though, despite owning dupes (I think). But what I really want to know... When are they going to work on these new blue lipsticks, they were on about last year...



I have tons of eye shadows, pigments and palettes myself. The brightness, stack format and sale piqued my interest. I really don't need any of the makeup I buy but I still do it. It's a sickness.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I got Radioactive, my order shipped yesterday
> 
> I figure I'd get something I don't have and I can use it when I'm doing makeup for Carnival. The bright neon colors that I have aren't the best pigmented. Some are chalky or you have to practically scrape the pan and pack it on to get an effect.




My order shipped too. 

I dont like brights colors. ??????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 16, 2016)

Melt shadow singles coming soon
Pic from Lora's snap chat


View attachment 52313


----------



## montREALady (Feb 17, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt shadow singles coming soon
> Pic from Lora's snap chat
> View attachment 52312
> 
> View attachment 52313



Saw your IG post. Kewl!

I'm wearing the Radioactive Stack today, Xenon and Neon and I don't find the colors any more pigmented than my Wet N Wild shadows or similar neon shadows. I used UDPP...what primer does everyone use? I didn't think I'd have to use a white base with the way everyone spoke about these shadows, but I think I do.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Saw your IG post. Kewl!
> 
> I'm wearing the Radioactive Stack today, Xenon and Neon and I don't find the colors any more pigmented than my Wet N Wild shadows or similar neon shadows. I used UDPP...what primer does everyone use? I didn't think I'd have to use a white base with the way everyone spoke about these shadows, but I think I do.



UDPP all the way for me.


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Saw your IG post. Kewl!
> 
> I'm wearing the Radioactive Stack today, Xenon and Neon and I don't find the colors any more pigmented than my Wet N Wild shadows or similar neon shadows. I used UDPP...what primer does everyone use? I didn't think I'd have to use a white base with the way everyone spoke about these shadows, but I think I do.



You might need something like NYX's milk jumbo pencil or their white eyeshadow base.


----------



## leetskywalker (Mar 16, 2016)

Blitzed and Blow will be sold together tomorrow for $28 starting at 12A PT.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 16, 2016)

leetskywalker said:


> Blitzed and Blow will be sold together tomorrow for $28 starting at 12A PT.



Can happily skip, seeing that I have both of them


----------



## slowlikehoney (Mar 16, 2016)

leetskywalker said:


> Blitzed and Blow will be sold together tomorrow for $28 starting at 12A PT.



I believe it's both for $25. I'm going to skip but it's a nice deal if you're interested in the shades.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2016)

leetskywalker said:


> Blitzed and Blow will be sold together tomorrow for $28 starting at 12A PT.





slowlikehoney said:


> I believe it's both for $25. I'm going to skip but it's a nice deal if you're interested in the shades.



Yeah it's $25...live now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2016)

New Melt stack coming soon



And kinda blurry but new lipsticks too. Looks to be about 3 or 4.....not sure.
Found on Lora's snapchat
View attachment 53629


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2016)

Melt shadow singles coming soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2016)

Confirmation!! New stack will have 5 shades


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 20, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt shadow singles coming soon
> Pic from Lora's snap chat
> View attachment 52312
> 
> View attachment 52313





Dolly Snow said:


> Melt shadow singles coming soon
> View attachment 53653



I can't wait for these!! I've held of getting them because I usually only want 1 or two from each stack.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 26, 2016)

New products from Melt and they don't budge!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

IDK if I'm buying anymore melt lippies.  My DGAF is not acting right.  

I can't wait to see the new products though. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 3, 2016)

New products shoot!
View attachment 53937


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 4, 2016)

View attachment 53978


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 4, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 53978



That has to be a blue.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 5, 2016)

Has anyone had their By Starlight go bad? Mine seems to have assumed a really thick, almost gunky consistency. It's nowhere near as bad as what happened with my Blow (that was more a case of toxic-waste-in-a-tube than a lipstick going bad) and it still smells OK(ish). But something is clearly not right. Ugh. I hope my other Melt lipsticks don't go down the same route.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 5, 2016)

BuickMackane said:


> Has anyone had their By Starlight go bad? Mine seems to have assumed a really thick, almost gunky consistency. It's nowhere near as bad as what happened with my Blow (that was more a case of toxic-waste-in-a-tube than a lipstick going bad) and it still smells OK(ish). But something is clearly not right. Ugh. I hope my other Melt lipsticks don't go down the same route.



I'll check mine out in a bit...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2016)

View attachment 53994

View attachment 53995

New lipstick posted on Melt's snapchat & Jazmar1 snapchat


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2016)

BuickMackane said:


> Has anyone had their By Starlight go bad? Mine seems to have assumed a really thick, almost gunky consistency. It's nowhere near as bad as what happened with my Blow (that was more a case of toxic-waste-in-a-tube than a lipstick going bad) and it still smells OK(ish). But something is clearly not right. Ugh. I hope my other Melt lipsticks don't go down the same route.


My by Starlight went a little funky, kinda stiff and won't swatch properly.  6six6 has gone gunky & goopey, not as bad as blow though. I wrote them about the issue months ago and they basically said they've never had a problem with those lipsticks, only blow. I sent pics to them and still the same "it was only blow that had the issue."
I bought a new 6six6 and plan on getting a new by starlight.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2016)

Hashtagged Melt Lewd and Lora said the color will be here before PhamExpo which is June 4th & 5th
She is wearing Melt Lewd
View attachment 53996


UPDATE!!! 
Remember this? 
View attachment 54003


----------



## NaomiH (May 5, 2016)

BuickMackane said:


> Has anyone had their By Starlight go bad? Mine seems to have assumed a really thick, almost gunky consistency. It's nowhere near as bad as what happened with my Blow (that was more a case of toxic-waste-in-a-tube than a lipstick going bad) and it still smells OK(ish). But something is clearly not right. Ugh. I hope my other Melt lipsticks don't go down the same route.



That really stinks that they're going bad so quickly. I'm gonna go check out my Blow. I did notice last week or so that my Dark Room seems to be getting drier. It was very difficult to apply and just felt like I'd rubbed chalk on my lips.


----------



## NaomiH (May 5, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> My by Starlight went a little funky, kinda stiff and won't swatch properly.  6six6 has gone gunky & goopey, not as bad as blow though. I wrote them about the issue months ago and they basically said they've never had a problem with those lipsticks, only blow. I sent pics to them and still the same "it was only blow that had the issue."
> I bought a new 6six6 and plan on getting a new by starlight.



That's really crappy to me that they aren't looking into the issue of their lipsticks going off after a few months to a year and say that it only happened with one lipstick even when being shown that others are becoming wonky over time. :/


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 6, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hashtagged Melt Lewd and Lora said the color will be here before PhamExpo which is June 4th & 5th
> She is wearing Melt Lewd
> View attachment 53996
> 
> ...



Yep... I need it... As long as it doesn't go off...



NaomiH said:


> That's really crappy to me that they aren't looking into the issue of their lipsticks going off after a few months to a year and say that it only happened with one lipstick even when being shown that others are becoming wonky over time. :/



I was swatching mine ones a few weeks ago, and they were quite stiff. Need to check them again.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 6, 2016)

One of mine was a lil wonky they other day.  The other's are getting dry.  Very disappointing.  I'm going to email them.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 6, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> One of mine was a lil wonky they other day.  The other's are getting dry.  Very disappointing.  I'm going to email them.



Same with my ones too, they're starting to go dry


----------



## BuickMackane (May 6, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> My by Starlight went a little funky, kinda stiff and won't swatch properly.  6six6 has gone gunky & goopey, not as bad as blow though. I wrote them about the issue months ago and they basically said they've never had a problem with those lipsticks, only blow. I sent pics to them and still the same "it was only blow that had the issue."
> I bought a new 6six6 and plan on getting a new by starlight.





NaomiH said:


> That really stinks that they're going bad so quickly. I'm gonna go check out my Blow. I did notice last week or so that my Dark Room seems to be getting drier. It was very difficult to apply and just felt like I'd rubbed chalk on my lips.





Prettypackages said:


> One of mine was a lil wonky they other day.  The other's are getting dry.  Very disappointing.  I'm going to email them.





Marsha Pomells said:


> Same with my ones too, they're starting to go dry



Oh dear. I was hoping my crappy By Starlight would be an exception but it appears to be the norm. Shame on Melt for not taking customer complaints seriously!

I swatched my other Melt lipsticks to see how they are doing. 6Six6 is also on the gunky side (but not as bad as BS). Dark Room is too dry and chalky to be applied straight from the tube but it behaves itself with a lip brush. The others are fine... for the time being.

@Dolly - I hope you have better luck with your replacements 

@PrettyPackages - Please let us know how they respond to your e-mail. I won't bother e-mailing them because my BS was a CP and they probably won't do anything in the absence of an invoice. But if any of the lipsticks I purchased directly from their site goes wonky I'll be sure to contact them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2016)

Introducing Lewd and a New melt formula


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 7, 2016)

Melt Lewd swatch


----------



## switchblade (May 8, 2016)

Anyone have Catsuit and Laced? Wondering if I should order or skip these two since I'm reading about the wonky formula...


----------



## shontay07108 (May 8, 2016)

switchblade said:


> Anyone have Catsuit and Laced? Wondering if I should order or skip these two since I'm reading about the wonky formula...



I have both. I love Catsuit. No problems with the formula here. Laced is alright, but the color doesn't do anything for my complexion to be honest.


----------



## OctoberViolet (May 8, 2016)

Yup. Need this!



Dolly Snow said:


> Melt Lewd swatch
> View attachment 54061


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 9, 2016)

switchblade said:


> Anyone have Catsuit and Laced? Wondering if I should order or skip these two since I'm reading about the wonky formula...



Catsuit is basically Mac Antique Velvet to me and I think u can skip Laced to be honest. I wear Nood more than anything but I'm thinkin i got somewhat of a dud order becuz it's not acting right lately. Does anyone else have a problem with these turning too soon? I don't think i'll be re-ordering their lippies anytime soon...plus the cheap lightweight packaging turned me off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2016)

Melt DoGAF & Melt Lewd iridescent lipsticks coming soon


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 10, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Melt DoGAF & Melt Lewd iridescent lipsticks coming soon
> View attachment 54109



I want to see DoGAF... Badly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2016)

Hand swatches of Melt LEWD from melt's snap


----------



## sss215 (May 11, 2016)

I want Lewd. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 11, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> That really stinks that they're going bad so quickly. I'm gonna go check out my Blow. I did notice last week or so that my Dark Room seems to be getting drier. It was very difficult to apply and just felt like I'd rubbed chalk on my lips.



i bought a tube of Blow and it became super gunky, greasy and streaky after only a few months... I emailed them and they said it was because Blow is more emollient based than  their other colors and to simply apply and fix with a lip rush or clean finger then blot to absorb extra moisture... My question is who always has time for all that tho??? Needless to say Blow was my first and last Melt purchase!


----------



## NaomiH (May 11, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> i bought a tube of Blow and it became super gunky, greasy and streaky after only a few months... I emailed them and they said it was because Blow is more emollient based than  their other colors and to simply apply and fix with a lip rush or clean finger then blot to absorb extra moisture... My question is who always has time for all that tho??? Needless to say Blow was my first and last Melt purchase!



I haven't bought anything from them since then either, they replaced my Blow and I was appreciative but the fact that their other lipsticks seem to like to start changing after a bit deters me from giving them anymore of my money in that department. I would still like to try their eye shadows though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2016)

Melt DoGAF
A blue with peacock iridescent shift


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2016)

Lora wearing DoGAF 



The difference between DGAF & DOGAF


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2016)

Both lipsticks will be available May 23rd for Lora's birthday


----------



## Ajigglin (May 12, 2016)

all these posts on melt lippies turning...i'm going to check on mine tonight.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 12, 2016)

these new colors are calling me, though...


----------



## Ajigglin (May 12, 2016)

Yup. Add me to the By Starlight list. Mine is crumbling. 6six6 and Bane seem a bit too soft for me, like they'd melt at any given moment. But By Starlight is a problem.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2016)

Swatch comparisons of LC Denim & Melt DoGAF from Lora's snap


----------



## Jill1228 (May 14, 2016)

Aw hell.  I NEED Lewd and DoGaf.  I hope to order them and get them by 5/30.  I leave for Vegas on 5/31


----------



## Prettypackages (May 14, 2016)

Ajigglin said:


> these new colors are calling me, though...


same here. 

I completly forgot to email them. I'll do so this weekend/Monday and let you all know.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 16, 2016)

I don't remember which color it was but, one of my Melt lipsticks turned on me in less than a year.  Since then, I have not purchased any more of their colors.  I love the two new colors but the chance of me purchasing them are slim to none because I fear I will have the same problem and well, that would suck.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2016)




----------



## shontay07108 (May 16, 2016)

I'm thinking Lewd is another By Starlight situation in that it looks awesome on them, but weak in real life. It looks quite a bit lighter in the tube and in swatches than in the photos of Lora wearing it and I will be so pissed if that's the case. I should probably skip.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 18, 2016)

Unfortunately I love this brand and have all the lipsticks but I'm not found on the metallic trend. I will be skipping these or waiting till the Black Friday sale lol


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm thinking Lewd is another By Starlight situation in that it looks awesome on them, but weak in real life. It looks quite a bit lighter in the tube and in swatches than in the photos of Lora wearing it and I will be so pissed if that's the case. I should probably skip.


Girl they always do that ish... Look at Laced,  By Starlight, Dark Room and six6six in promo pics online and IRL... I woulda felt jipped personally but that's just my 2 cents being that me and Melt r done!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2016)

For all u know Lewd could look like Violetta in person but guess there is only one way to find out!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

Very good point ladies!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2016)

I've actually been happy with all my Melt lipsticks except By Starlight and Laced. Laced wasn't such a big deal to me b/c I really just added that on to my order with whatever colors they came out with at that time. BS was the huge disappointment. I'm wondering if that kind of color is just a problem for them. *sigh* I'll probably end up buying it. I was thinking about DGAF because I hate ordering just one lipstick, but it's not likely I'm gonna wear it. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 19, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> For all u know Lewd could look like Violetta in person but guess there is only one way to find out!



Very true... The only way to find out is to try it out... Now, let me ring the dude up and see if he'll order for me...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2016)

$17 each single & $3 for the stack mirror!
Eyeshadow singles launching May 23rd with Lewd & DoGAF lipsticks


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2016)

I messaged them to ask about Belladonna 2 and Darling  being discontinued on the website. I'm aware she messed up in response by saying Belladonna. But I assure you it is bd2.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2016)

I passed on the two new lipsticks today. I'm pretty sure Lewd is lighter than I want and I need to quit the blue lipstick. It's just not for me. I really wish they'd develop blush.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 23, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I passed on the two new lipsticks today. I'm pretty sure Lewd is lighter than I want and I need to quit the blue lipstick. It's just not for me. I really wish they'd develop blush.



I skipped too and don't regret it. I got the new liquid lipsticks from MAC instead


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

As a blue lipstick addict, it was a tough decision, but I skipped Dogaf. I'm not super keen on metallics, and I couldn't stomach the $7 shipping for one lipstick. Pass.


----------



## montREALady (May 24, 2016)

rinacee said:


> As a blue lipstick addict, it was a tough decision, but I skipped Dogaf. I'm not super keen on metallics, and I couldn't stomach the $7 shipping for one lipstick. Pass.


For a blue or purple metallic I just use NYX's Wicked Lippies. They're $6, less than Melt's shipping!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> For a blue or purple metallic I just use NYX's Wicked Lippies. They're $6, less than Melt's shipping!



Agreed... And they don't turn rancid after a few months.


----------



## rinacee (May 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> For a blue or purple metallic I just use NYX's Wicked Lippies. They're $6, less than Melt's shipping!


And I HAVE those already, hehe! So I really don't need these!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Agreed... And they don't turn rancid after a few months.


see!!!  they need to reformulate or change something.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2016)

New eyeshadow stack launching soon, I hope!
I do really love their shadows. B&W pic but Lora & Dana said we are going to die & flip when they reveal the shades.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New eyeshadow stack launching soon, I hope!
> I do really love their shadows. B&W pic but Lora & Dana said we are going to die & flip when they reveal the shades.
> View attachment 54387



OK I'm excited about this! I hope there's a green in there. I love me some green eyeshadow.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2016)

an olive green would be awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2016)

One of the shades...I'm guessing. When you add grey scale to the pic...it's identical to the second shadow in the stack. Also lately they've been posting various shades of warm browns & browns & deep browns! So maybe a warm palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> OK I'm excited about this! I hope there's a green in there. I love me some green eyeshadow.



I was hoping for a deep blue & a green like blow! Maybe even a color like Blitzed! I can dream lol


----------



## Prettypackages (May 26, 2016)

no time for their games...  When is it released?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> no time for their games...  When is it released?



It'll be available at PhamExpo this year which is June 4th and 5th! Then the release online should be shortly after.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2016)

Rust! A rusted rich brown


----------



## ellemarie (May 28, 2016)

switchblade said:


> Anyone have Catsuit and Laced? Wondering if I should order or skip these two since I'm reading about the wonky formula...



I love Catsuit but I'm starting to worry it's going bad. I don't remember what it smelled like when I got it. I had Belladonna (maybe 2) for a month and it went bad. I've heard of people complaining about receiving their lipsticks super dry and being told by CS that that's what they're supposed to be like.


----------



## Heidi K (Jun 1, 2016)

I have 6Six6 and one of the Belladonna's. I moved recently and as I was going through my lipsticks, I pulled these out and they were super dry. Almost like the lipstick equivalent of a hard pan on the end of the product. I think I've used both maybe once. I didn't notice a smell, but gootlort, I can't imaging now trying to apply these. It would be like rubbing concrete chunks on my lips. I think they need to reformulate and get a smoother formula.


----------



## Heidi K (Jun 1, 2016)

I wonder if they'll be selling these individually also? I'm really digging this color, but I don't want to pay for a whole stack of meh colors (that's assuming there will be meh colors haha)


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 1, 2016)

i had belladonna 2 and it was so stiff my lips would hurt when i tried putting straight from the bullet
i passed it to a friend who loved the color and didnt mind the formula
but i think i read somewhere that they are stiff but the heat from your lips should warm them up


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 1, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rust! A rusted rich brown
> View attachment 54451
> 
> View attachment 54452



That's a pretty shade


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2016)

Second shade....Antique- a warm & peachy matte apricot shadow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2016)

Classic a soft vanilla matte eyeshadow


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 1, 2016)

they can keep that vanilla.  you guys know I'm here for the peac shadow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2016)

Rubbish a dijon mustard shade, matte & vegan!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 2, 2016)

I haven't been keeping up too much with Melt Cosmetics but this stack is calling my name, particularly Rust, Antique, and Rubbish. I love shades like these! I'll probably wait and get it and the last stack during a sale though because I always hesitate to submit my order when I see the shipping price tacked on, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll be getting this stack.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2016)

Rott an earthly dark brown in an ultra matte finish!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2016)

Aw yeah! I was worried the last shade would be black. I'm getting this stack.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

*pumps fist*  Now all they need to do is a cool tone one like this with taupes, and etc...


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 3, 2016)

should i get this stack or a burberry palette 
hmmm decisions


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm curious about what the cost of this new stack is going to be. Their previous stacks contained 4 colors and a mirror priced at $48 but this stack has 5 colors which I'm assuming comes with a mirror as well. I'm guessing it will be around $60. We'll find out soon though since it will be making it's debut at PHAMExpo tommorrow.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 3, 2016)

This stack is gorgeous. I want all parts.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 3, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm curious about what the cost of this new stack is going to be. Their previous stacks contained 4 colors and a mirror priced at $48 but this stack has 5 colors which I'm assuming comes with a mirror as well. I'm guessing it will be around $60. We'll find out soon though since it will be making it's debut at PHAMExpo tommorrow.



It's going to be more. I wonder if adding the fifth will only be a couple dollars more. We'll see. If it's 60, I'll grab a lipstick for free shipping.  Might as well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2016)

Priced at $58 and available tomorrow online at NOON pst!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2016)

I'll be getting it, but I still say they could get rid of the Vanilla. 





Dolly Snow said:


> Priced at $58 and available tomorrow online at NOON pst!
> View attachment 54558


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 4, 2016)

sss215 said:


> It's going to be more. I wonder if adding the fifth will only be a couple dollars more. We'll see. If it's 60, I'll grab a lipstick for free shipping.  Might as well!



Since you only need to spend an additional $17 to get free shipping and handling, grabbing a lipstick would be perfect as I've had my eye on Catsuit and 6six6 anyways. It's much better than paying shipping and handling!



Dolly Snow said:


> Priced at $58 and available tomorrow online at NOON pst!
> View attachment 54558



I think the $58 price tag is actually pretty good considering the price of the other stacks. I thought it was going to be $60 so that's not far off. 



Prettypackages said:


> I'll be getting it, but I still say they could get rid of the Vanilla.



I agree with you. I could do without Vanilla.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 4, 2016)

lmao I didn't remember the launch until 3 hours after it happened. Oops! I guess I have to wait until next time. It's for the best since I haven't worn shadow in a minute anyway.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2016)

Lora wearing an upcoming Melt Highlighter.....Melt will be coming out with a lot of new products ??????


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lora wearing an upcoming Melt Highlighter.....Melt will be coming out with a lot of new products ������
> View attachment 54626



A highlighter??? Kill me now. Need it and I hope they get into blushes. Pretty please.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 7, 2016)

not sure I trust them. This does look like the type of highlight I've been looking for.  I'll be sticking to their powder products for now. 

I missed this launch. I'm a lil disappointed. I completely forgot. 



Dolly Snow said:


> Lora wearing an upcoming Melt Highlighter.....Melt will be coming out with a lot of new products ������
> View attachment 54626


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> not sure I trust them. This does look like the type of highlight I've been looking for.  *I'll be sticking to their powder products for now. [/B]
> 
> I missed this launch. I'm a lil disappointed. I completely forgot.*


*
Same!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> A highlighter??? Kill me now. Need it and I hope they get into blushes. Pretty please.



Blushes are coming too! & eyeliners ????????????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2016)

A sneak peek of idk what lol...but I'm guessing a highlight...it has that same becca highlight look to it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2016)

Swatches!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Blushes are coming too! & eyeliners ������������




Whaaaat!? I love you, Dolly! You're on top of everything. LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Whaaaat!? I love you, Dolly! You're on top of everything. LOL!



Hahaha no problem! They plan to do a full line of Cosmetics, including liquid lipsticks (currently perfecting them) they are set for the next 3 years on releases! (a new shadow stack, this year too)!



And here is another swatch of the highlight, I'm guessing.....but it could be foiled eyeshadow because now they posted this too ������


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2016)

Could these be the eyeliners? From Melts snap
View attachment 54830


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha no problem! They plan to do a full line of Cosmetics, including liquid lipsticks (currently perfecting them) they are set for the next 3 years on releases! (a new shadow stack, this year too)!
> 
> View attachment 54821
> 
> ...





Dolly Snow said:


> Could these be the eyeliners? From Melts snap
> View attachment 54830



Maybe shadow sticks? I don't know, but I'm so excited. I love the vibe of their brand and their style. I'm gonna buy just about everything that works with my coloring. I already know it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2016)

they are such teases. just bring back rust already.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2016)

Rust stack should be back in July!


Also Lora sampling the new highlight


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 24, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rust stack should be back in July!
> 
> 
> Also Lora sampling the new highlight
> View attachment 54937



Hopefully I'll remember this time. Slightly OT but I want the sunglasses she made with Made eyewear. They're exactly my style.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 24, 2016)

I like those sunglasses too.   I even love the Rhianna Dior glasses.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> Hopefully I'll remember this time. Slightly OT but I want the sunglasses she made with Made eyewear. They're exactly my style.



.I got those Made Eyewear Lorelei sunnies & I love them. Definitely recommend ??????


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> .I got those Made Eyewear Lorelei sunnies & I love them. Definitely recommend ������



Awesome. I hope to get them in the next week or so!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 5, 2016)

*CLEARS THROAT LOUDLY*  Hey ladies!!!  Get your stack! LOL


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *CLEARS THROAT LOUDLY*  Hey ladies!!!  Get your stack! LOL



Got one!


----------



## Haven (Jul 5, 2016)

Is anyone thinking of going to the warehouse sale and party? I haven't rsvp'ed yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 5, 2016)

me too, already got a shipping notification.  I can't wait ot get it.  I've depoted my two other stacks, can't wait to depot this one. 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Got one!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Haven said:


> Is anyone thinking of going to the warehouse sale and party? I haven't rsvp'ed yet.



I would if I was in California.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2016)

New #stack?! #FoiledEyeshadows?! #Highlighters?! Who knows for sure!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New #stack?! #FoiledEyeshadows?! #Highlighters?! Who knows for sure!
> View attachment 55234


Dying to see what comes next!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 8, 2016)

YAY, I can't wait, should be ehre tomorrow. 





Icecaramellatte said:


> Got one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2016)

Harsh Stone White
One of the shades releasing in the new stack, out in September


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 30, 2016)

Hmmmmm what are we thinking? Grays?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Hmmmmm what are we thinking? Grays?



Maybe shimmer shadows?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2016)

View attachment 56178



Gun Metal is the next shade. It's grey with blue shift!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Maybe shimmer shadows?



They are like foiled eyeshadows. Can be used wet or dry. They look insanely creamy like becca highlighters.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2016)

Also new lipstick collection out in October


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2016)

According to melt...gun metal is a blue black


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup need it!


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 2, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 56176
> 
> View attachment 56177
> 
> ...





Dolly Snow said:


> According to melt...gun metal is a blue black
> View attachment 56181



This reminds me of a beloved tokidoki shadow that I loved and wore nearly everyday to death, but had trouble finding a perfect dupe. In other words, I need this shade either single or in the stack that it comes from.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2016)

3rd shade reveal it's a matte crease shade!
Assimilate 
View attachment 56211

View attachment 56212


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2016)

Was going to skip until I saw assimilate.  Worst name ever,  but ok.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2016)

Last shade Industrial 



And all the shades together


----------



## Shars (Sep 6, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last shade Industrial
> View attachment 56253
> 
> 
> ...



I like how grunge this stack is. Not sure if I need any more eyeshadows ever in life though lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2016)

View attachment 56262


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last shade Industrial
> View attachment 56253
> 
> 
> ...



I might just get this stack, something for the autumn.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll get it.  I mean why not  right?


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 8, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last shade Industrial
> View attachment 56253
> 
> 
> ...





Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 56262



This stack looks so amazing! ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????  Like holy grail potential... (not joking here because I wear these kinds of colors a lot...) ??????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2016)

Available on Monday September 19th at noon pst
& rust stack singles will be available that day too


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Available on Monday September 19th at noon pst
> & rust stack singles will be available that day too
> View attachment 56349


Makes note on calendar.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 12, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Makes note on calendar.



That will look gorgeous on you!  Thinking of grabbing a rust stack single or two since the gun metal stack will make me look like an 80s streetwalker.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 12, 2016)

Don't need it, but really want the Gun Metal stack. Looks like it swatches nicely


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2016)

hahaha   you think so? Why is that? 





boschicka said:


> That will look gorgeous on you!  Thinking of grabbing a rust stack single or two since the gun metal stack will make me look like an 80s streetwalker.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> hahaha   you think so? Why is that?



Ha, I'm too warm-toned and greys just make me look awesome like that!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2016)

ahhhh gotcha...  LOL   too funny 





boschicka said:


> Ha, I'm too warm-toned and greys just make me look awesome like that!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 13, 2016)

I haven't worn shadow in forever, but I want this. I also want one or two Rust singles. We'll see.


----------



## Chartreuse (Sep 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That will look gorgeous on you!  Thinking of grabbing a rust stack single or two since the gun metal stack will make me look like an 80s streetwalker.



lol this made me laugh out loud 
I have the same problem
just cannot pull greys and silvers off
too pale and too warm with khaki eye color
I look absolutely horrendous with them on
which is sad because I LOVE them


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just ordered it, I'm so excited for this one! Looks gorgeous! I ended up not liking the Radioactive one and sold it, but I use the Love Sick one constantly. I'll definitely get more use out of these colors than I did the neon ones, I don't know why I even ordered that in the first place lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 19, 2016)

Placed my order earlier and I can't wait for this to arrive


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

any swatches ladies?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2016)

DId y'all like it? LOL


----------



## sss215 (Oct 22, 2016)

the singles are out.  i want assimilate and industrial.   thinking i'll wait to see if they are doing a black friday deal before i order though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2016)

Sneak peek of Lora using two liquid lipsticks from Melt!
She is using cherry lip liner from mac!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2016)

Melt Prime Rose collection launching on black Friday!
5 new lipsticks in total!
First shade Stepford a mauve purple!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone get the pre black friday email and can't tell what is on sale?   :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2016)

Next shade On the Go
Said to be the perfect shade to throw on at all times, no liner or mirror required!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2016)

All 5 shades swatched by jkissa 
Launching on black Friday


----------



## Shars (Nov 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Anyone get the pre black friday email and can't tell what is on sale?   :/



The lipsticks were down to $9.50 and the eyeshadow stacks were $33.60.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2016)

Next shade
Melt Mum


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is the deal for black Friday
All 5 lipsticks for $65!
Black Friday deal only...sold separately for $19


----------



## Miradan (Nov 21, 2016)

I totally need Stepford and maybe Old Rose.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2016)

Rust stack returns on black Friday with new boxes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2016)

Melt Old Fashioned 
View attachment 57539


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2016)

Melt Old Rose
View attachment 57541


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2016)

whaaaat???   I swear I saw none of that.     





Shars said:


> The lipsticks were down to $9.50 and the eyeshadow stacks were $33.60.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't believe that.  I'll test it out though.  LOL      I thought these were liquid lipsticks?  





Dolly Snow said:


> Next shade On the Go
> Said to be the perfect shade to throw on at all times, no liner or mirror required!
> View attachment 57519


----------



## Miradan (Nov 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I don't believe that.  I'll test it out though.  LOL      I thought these were liquid lipsticks?



Definitely regular lippies, not liquid.


----------



## Shars (Nov 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaaat???   I swear I saw none of that.



It'll be back for Black Friday-Cyber Monday I'm sure.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm a crazy person because for some reason I thought these lipsticks would be available in a set. I'm screwed. Maybe I'll get 2 if they don't sell out super fast.


----------



## Shars (Nov 22, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is the deal for black Friday
> All 5 lipsticks for $65!
> Black Friday deal only...sold separately for $19
> View attachment 57523





shontay07108 said:


> I'm a crazy person because for some reason I thought these lipsticks would be available in a set. I'm screwed. Maybe I'll get 2 if they don't sell out super fast.



They'll be available in both the set and as singles.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 22, 2016)

Shars said:


> They'll be available in both the set and as singles.



Ah, thanks. Now I'm back in business.


----------



## leonah (Nov 22, 2016)

I want stepford but I don't want to pay for shipping sigh


----------



## Miradan (Nov 23, 2016)

Melt posted on Facebook that the lipsticks will be available at 12am PST on Friday -- I have no desire to be awake in the wee hours of the morning, so I hope there are still some left by the time the kids wake me up on Friday morning.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 30, 2016)

Got the Prime Rose collection & I love them


----------



## Miradan (Dec 1, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 57714
> 
> View attachment 57715
> 
> Got the Prime Rose collection & I love them



Beautiful! I am so excited to get Old Rose and Stepford -- they just shipped yesterday, so it'll be a few more days before I get my paws on them.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 2, 2016)

Dolly they look beautiful! I place my order for the gun metal stack on bf and still havent received them as yet which is so unlike MELT. I ordered the rust stack yesterday and still havent gotten a shipping notice. Weird


----------



## Miradan (Dec 3, 2016)

My order finally arrived. Old Rose is a really flattering MLBB shade that I don't have a dupe for -- has a unique quality to it. Stepford is nasty muddy grey on me -- none of the purple other people are getting -- and while it's more flattering on me than Bite Thistle was, I know I won't wear it, so it's going back.

Edited to add: so after much research online, I have emailed some pics and swatches of the version of Stepford that I got to Melt -- I am wondering if I got a mis-labed tube of Old Fashioned. It can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## Miradan (Dec 5, 2016)

Miradan said:


> My order finally arrived. Old Rose is a really flattering MLBB shade that I don't have a dupe for -- has a unique quality to it. Stepford is nasty muddy grey on me -- none of the purple other people are getting -- and while it's more flattering on me than Bite Thistle was, I know I won't wear it, so it's going back.
> 
> Edited to add: so after much research online, I have emailed some pics and swatches of the version of Stepford that I got to Melt -- I am wondering if I got a mis-labed tube of Old Fashioned. It can't hurt to ask, right?



Melt got back in touch with me -- they're sure I got Stepford, that it just looks different in different lighting/skintones. Am really not sure how something is purple -- relatively light purple! -- on other people could be this color. 




I just have to see if it's worth the hassle of sending it back for a refund, given the shipping cost will wipe out most of the return.


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2016)

Miradan said:


> Melt got back in touch with me -- they're sure I got Stepford, that it just looks different in different lighting/skintones. Am really not sure how something is purple -- relatively light purple! -- on other people could be this color.
> View attachment 57755
> View attachment 57756
> 
> ...



There is definitely NOTHING purple about that. And it looks purple on everybody I've seen. It even looks brown on the white paper... I'd send it back to them because it should at least pull purple on white paper. Don't they do free refunds?


----------



## Miradan (Dec 5, 2016)

I may try to push for a replacement, otherwise they will give me a refund if I ask but I have to pay for the shipping cost and I'm not sure it's worth it.

They say it can't have been mislabeled, because then the entire batch would have been. But I just don't get it.


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2016)

Miradan said:


> I may try to push for a replacement, otherwise they will give me a refund if I ask but I have to pay for the shipping cost and I'm not sure it's worth it.
> 
> They say it can't have been mislabeled, because then the entire batch would have been. But I just don't get it.



Did they even look at the picture you sent them? Because it is very possible, with human error, that these things can happen.


----------



## Miradan (Dec 5, 2016)

Shars said:


> Did they even look at the picture you sent them? Because it is very possible, with human error, that these things can happen.



The reply makes it sound like they looked at the pictures.


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2016)

Miradan said:


> The reply makes it sound like they looked at the pictures.



*smh* Something is wrong with their eyes. Reminds me of the time when their Blow lipstick was going off and people were complaining one by one and they ignored them at first until someone blasted them on IG. I'm really sorry you've had this issue and that they have been less than satisfactory in resolving it.


----------



## ms.mad (Dec 5, 2016)

I ordered stepford and was surprised when I got it. There is no purple to it at all. Mine is similar to yours. All of the swatches I have seen it looks purple!


----------



## Miradan (Dec 6, 2016)

ms.mad said:


> I ordered stepford and was surprised when I got it. There is no purple to it at all. Mine is similar to yours. All of the swatches I have seen it looks purple!



At least it isn't just me!! Sorry you got one of the weird ones too. You should let them know.


----------



## Miradan (Dec 6, 2016)

So they responded to my "you have got to be kidding me" email by saying that Stepford is a "mauvy brown purple" that swatches purply-brown on white paper. They suggested this as a reference for how it looks on the lips: Instagram 

That does not look at all like it looks on me -- it looks like grey mud. Whatever. I am done with this, and will hesistate to order from them in the future.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Been a long time since I've been on here  Finally ordered the Prime Rose Collection tonight...hoping they are as beautiful as they appear.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 23, 2016)

Swatches?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 23, 2016)

View attachment 57981


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2016)

thanks for those swatches.  I love them!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2017)

butterflyeyes said:


> View attachment 57981



Thank you!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 30, 2017)

Instagram

cross-posting from the highlighter thread


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Instagram
> 
> cross-posting from the highlighter thread




Stalking!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Apr 27, 2017)

The gunmetal stack is available again


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 27, 2017)

DeeDee2013 said:


> The gunmetal stack is available again



I just emailed customer service. This was not up when I made my order.

Edit - They are going to give me the free shipping.   Yay Melt!  Great Customer Service.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Apr 28, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just emailed customer service. This was not up when I made my order.
> 
> Edit - They are going to give me the free shipping.   Yay Melt!  Great Customer Service.



That's awesome! Free shipping is always a great incentive to buy! I really struggled with buying the gunmetal stack but I know I'd regret it later if I passed on it again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2017)

New Hot Box Collection
Launches at the end of the month




8 liners, 2 lipsticks & a new stack

Lipsticks: Mary Jane & Cherried 







Liners: 3 Lip Liners & 5 Eye Liners
View attachment pixlr.jpg


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2017)

Finally the Haze Stack
3 shades have been revealed so far..one left

Meet Ganja- metallic finish



Meet Indica- metallic finish



Meet Bogart- metallic finish



Meet Haze- Metallic Finish


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2017)

Melt Cosmetics Liquid Set Lipsticks + Liners!
All 3 sets + death cherry pin $85
Each Set $33
Liquid set Lipstick $19

Janice + Nudist



Chick Habit + 1979



Death Cherry + Ambrosia




These were sent to Specktra for review & all thoughts are my own. Will test them out & be back to review in a couple of days! ❤❤ #meltcosmetics


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2017)

Chick Habit + 1979



Janice + Nudist 



Death Cherry + Ambrosia 



The formula is soooo incredible. Completely opaque, no need to go over it a second time. Dries to a powder matte finish & completely transfer proof! It lasted through eating + drinking with very little wear. Wears comfortably on the lips & doesn't do that sticky lip thing when they touch together lol! 

They aren't drying or crumbly. They do take some work to get off but it doesn't leave the lips feeling like you rubbed them completely off. 


These were sent to Specktra for review. All thoughts are my own! #meltcosmetics


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2017)

Dolly Snow said:


> Chick Habit + 1979
> View attachment 61814
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the first one.  I don't know if I'll get these just yet but I've been enjoying all the recent releases from the brand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2017)

Meet the She's in Parties stack, launches on black friday! I'm guessing $48 like the usual 4 shadow stacks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2017)

So much newness launches on black friday

Click the link below to see it all, it's a legit link lol I didn't want to screen shot every shade lol

NEW! | Melt Cosmetics


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 16, 2017)

Dolly Snow said:


> Meet the She's in Parties stack, launches on black friday! I'm guessing $48 like the usual 4 shadow stacks.
> 
> View attachment 62303
> 
> ...


I so want this!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 16, 2017)

I ordered She's In Parties and the Eyeshadow palette. Can't wait for both but the palette especially because now I'll have 3 stacks. I had ordered the Edible lip set but I had that one canceled. Something tells me it won't work on me. When it goes on sale for everyone I might want that teal lip set and I def want the liner set with the purple and two blues. 

I love their liquid lipsticks! Poser is the one I got first and it feels weightless. Honestly, I can say it's my fave formula. Today I received Roc and Death Cherry and they are gorg. I guess I'll have to get Chick Habit, too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 18, 2017)

I ordered the new eyeshadow stack too.  I also got the empty palette. I don't think I need it but I got a pop up on it to order for $10 so I figured why not.  I also got a bunch of pencils. I got most as singles and not as sets. It seemed I liked 2 in each set. I didn't need any more makeup bags although I do like them.  I ordered the edible set.  I wasn't sure about the color either. I tried Baked pencil on my lips before I ordered since they said the color was similar. I liked it so I thought I should try it. I did not order the silver pencil but I'm curious how it differs from the one offered earlier this year.  I was very surprised to see so many products offered with the launch.  I haven't tried their liquid lipstick but maybe that is next. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet and they usually come pretty fast but I didn't order until a few hours after launch.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 18, 2017)

I didn't get a shipping notice either but I assumed it was because I canceled a product in my order. It's weird, but I guess they're backed ep. I ordered maybe 3 hours after it launched but I'm pretty sure they have a lot of orders to fulfill.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 24, 2017)

My order arrived a few hours ago.  I was surprised.  I checked the other day and it hadn't shipped.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 24, 2017)

I wore the She's in Parties stack today and omfg...everyone needs it. It's my fave stack by a mile (I have Dark Matter and Love Sick). The namesake of the stack is the most gorgeous color and Last Kiss is amazing as a crease color. It's so pigmented. Skeleton Kiss is actually a great highlight. A lot of times I find a brand claims a shadow can be a highlight but it ends up looking funky. It's such a unique color with a great formula. Love! 

This morning I ordered the Edible lip set, Lewd lipstick and eyeliners in Baked (it's like a mustard shade), Rosalense (rose gold!) and a lip liner Cinder (coral). The Edible set is something I had ordered with the stack but canceled thinking it wouldn't work on me, but then I saw it on Lora on IG. Why don't brands put out pictures of the product at work when they release it? I guess that would be too easy huh? Anyway, I wanted to order more, but I had to control myself. I've spent a lot on these sales.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2017)

So I ordered the new stack (obviously lol) I mean it is so gorgeous & pro palette. Seems like a good idea for my matte shadows, because I use them daily. 

Also snagged a pin for my niece & the pink pipe (because it is pink) lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 25, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore the She's in Parties stack today and omfg...everyone needs it. It's my fave stack by a mile (I have Dark Matter and Love Sick). The namesake of the stack is the most gorgeous color and Last Kiss is amazing as a crease color. It's so pigmented. Skeleton Kiss is actually a great highlight. A lot of times I find a brand claims a shadow can be a highlight but it ends up looking funky. It's such a unique color with a great formula. Love!
> 
> This morning I ordered the Edible lip set, Lewd lipstick and eyeliners in Baked (it's like a mustard shade), Rosalense (rose gold!) and a lip liner Cinder (coral). The Edible set is something I had ordered with the stack but canceled thinking it wouldn't work on me, but then I saw it on Lora on IG. Why don't brands put out pictures of the product at work when they release it? I guess that would be too easy huh? Anyway, I wanted to order more, but I had to control myself. I've spent a lot on these sales.





Dolly Snow said:


> So I ordered the new stack (obviously lol) I mean it is so gorgeous & pro palette. Seems like a good idea for my matte shadows, because I use them daily.
> 
> Also snagged a pin for my niece & the pink pipe (because it is pink) lol



The stack is fantastic! I played with it yesterday.  Loved the look I made.  I just wish they had made Skeletion Kiss as a separate highlighter too.  I'm not going to remember to use it if I'm not using the stack.  It would work too as they don't have a pink highlighter in their line.  The new penicl iners are great too.  Love metallic liners and these are all different from ones I have. I may get a few more.  Great new collection from Melt.

Good idea for use of the palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2017)

New Liquid Lipstick from Melt called Mya
Sneak Peeked by Lora


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2017)

New Liquid Set lipstick in Purr


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2017)

New Applicator ALERT ������������ & it's kickass too!

Boss Ladies  [MENTION=10144]Lora[/MENTION]_arellano  [MENTION=8184]DanaB[/MENTION]omar of  [MENTION=11494]Mel[/MENTION]tcosmetics has made their very own & unique wand applicator!

It's flat & flexible..super easy to fit every lip shape & size! 
All NEW liquid lipsticks launching December 18th ar 12pm pst will feature this brand spanking new wand! 
They have been sneak peeking liquid lipsticks...so far two. Mya & Purr.
But recently on snap I saw them swatching 5 liquid lipsticks & this launch is said to be a big one.

View attachment IMG_20171208_192712_778.jpg


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2017)

I am so excited for these new shades! I was gonna place another order but now I'll wait for these shades and make one big order. Also, I gotta say everyone needs 710 lipstick and Edible liner. I didn't think it would work for me but it's gorgeous and several people wanted to know what I was wearing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> I am so excited for these new shades! I was gonna place another order but now I'll wait for these shades and make one big order. Also, I gotta say everyone needs 710 lipstick and Edible liner. I didn't think it would work for me but it's gorgeous and several people wanted to know what I was wearing.


I've been waiting to purchase 710 & like 4 backups lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2017)

Meet Mellon Collie another liquid lipstick!
Available December 18th 12pm pst


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 18, 2017)

So today I got the Mellon Collie set, Purr and Mya liquid lipstick and Mary Jane lipstick. Surprisingly, I got notification of my package being shipped. The last two times it took a day or two.

 Next month for my birthday I hope to get the Lucid eyeliner set and the eyeliner book.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2017)

Melt currently has Free Shipping on any order amount right now & if use code SKELETONKISS at checkout, you get 20% off your order too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2017)

Also for those pro members, Frends Beauty Store (online & in store) will be selling Melt products with a pro discount. 

It is open to the public (in store)

Online however, is for pro members only. As of right now, some items are LIVE for purchase. Link below

Frends Beauty Supply Store - Professional Makeup Supplies Online | Frends Beauty Supply


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 29, 2017)

Melt is having free shipping and 20% off this weekend with code Skeletonkiss. Toooo bad I placed an order right before seeing that insta story. Ugh.


----------



## hautcosmetics (Jan 10, 2018)

I like all the colors specially the red one is eye catching...


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 11, 2018)

Got an email with this picture and it says coming soon....

WHAT??? What is coming soon?? I love/hate teasers!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jun 12, 2018)

I just got this email also and thought the same thing about posting. I am very curious what this could be?!



Rinstar said:


> Got an email with this picture and it says coming soon....
> 
> WHAT??? What is coming soon?? I love/hate teasers!
> 
> ...


----------



## leonah (Jun 13, 2018)

I think it's an eyeshadow palette by one of the owners (dana) since they already made one for lora maybe?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2018)

I ordered the Smoke Sessions palette. It arrived poorly packaged, so 5 of the 6 shimmer shades were broken. They had no replacements (great business model) so offered a refund. Got the refund for the palette only. So I paid them to ship me trash? Wth?!


----------



## Shars (Nov 28, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered the Smoke Sessions palette. It arrived poorly packaged, so 5 of the 6 shimmer shades were broken. They had no replacements (great business model) so offered a refund. Got the refund for the palette only. So I paid them to ship me trash? Wth?!


I haven't ordered anything from them in ages. They just give me vibes that don't sit well with me. I'm sorry to hear about your broken palette. They need to refund the shipping cause clearly it wasn't worth the money you paid if the shadows came broken!


----------



## leonah (Dec 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered the Smoke Sessions palette. It arrived poorly packaged, so 5 of the 6 shimmer shades were broken. They had no replacements (great business model) so offered a refund. Got the refund for the palette only. So I paid them to ship me trash? Wth?!



I want this palette too but it SO. they said recently that they will restock the palette in a few months. but that sounds off to me especially if you only ordered the palette and nothing else?!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered the Smoke Sessions palette. It arrived poorly packaged, so 5 of the 6 shimmer shades were broken. They had no replacements (great business model) so offered a refund. Got the refund for the palette only. So I paid them to ship me trash? Wth?!


Ew that really sucks. You should've been refunded in full. I like their stacks, but their palettes don't really make me want to buy them and I think they're overpriced. I bought some of their new lip products, though and I think that's what they do best.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 8, 2018)

I had to request the shipping refund as well.  They did it, but it made me feel like they were doing me a favor.

They told me they could put me on a list to get the palette in the spring.  No thanks.  How about keep some aside for replacements when your garbage packaging fails?  There was tissue paper all on one side of the box, so the palette in a very thin, useless bubble wrap was hitting the other side of the box the entire time.  It's not rocket surgery.  I don't know why so many companies have trouble understanding how to keep their products safe during shipment.

Sincerely,
Whiny Wendy, Pissy Chrissy, and Debbie Downer all in one


----------



## leonah (Dec 8, 2018)

you're not the only one that complained about the shipping issue so I hope they take some action. just look at colourpop they always package everything very carefully even though they are a "budget-friendly" brand. I want the gemini palette too because I've been waiting for these type of colors to come out but I will get it from Frends beauty hopefully they ship more carefully


----------

